# Sticky  crafters thread?



## redroses2106

should we have one? 
it seems lots of artsy/crafty people on the forum and I love seeing what everyone makes, would it be an idea to maybe have a thread to showcase all things crafty? do you have anything crafty you want to show off?  pop it below


----------



## Sophiebee

As ive just commented in another thread im unfortunately not crafty at all, however i
very impressed by what some people here can do and look forward to seeing some pics! (great thread idea! )


----------



## Emma32

I like this idea 
I usually paint and make stuff, though don't have the time right now!
My bf and I are also building a model railway, does that count as crafty?


----------



## DollyGirl08

I would love some tips on making things. I can't afford presents for Christmas so would be nice if I could make something for people instead as I feel guilty not getting anything.


----------



## redroses2106

well I shall start it off with a few of the things I have been making recently 

I have hundreds and could be here all day - the bunny was a practise run - will be making a better one soon, with eyes


----------



## redroses2106

Emma32 said:


> I like this idea
> I usually paint and make stuff, though don't have the time right now!
> My bf and I are also building a model railway, does that count as crafty?


yes anything you make with your own two hands is crafty  everything goes! 



DollyGirl08 said:


> I would love some tips on making things. I can't afford presents for Christmas so would be nice if I could make something for people instead as I feel guilty not getting anything.


well what would you like to make? I dabble in a bit of this and that and could maybe help - have you looked at youtube tutorials?


----------



## DollyGirl08

redroses2106 said:


> yes anything you make with your own two hands is crafty  everything goes!
> 
> well what would you like to make? I dabble in a bit of this and that and could maybe help - have you looked at youtube tutorials?


I have absolutely no idea? Soaps, candles, Xmas decorations? I'm not sure tbh 
At the moment I don't have much work so have hours to spare in the day.


----------



## redroses2106

DollyGirl08 said:


> I have absolutely no idea? Soaps, candles, Xmas decorations? I'm not sure tbh
> At the moment I don't have much work so have hours to spare in the day.


soap I have no idea  
candles - you could get a cheap candle making kit for £15 with everything you need check out hobby craft - or you can buy in the wax of your choice and some fragrance - try ebay for something low cost  you will also need the wicks the great thing with the second tutorial is you can pour your candles into anything - you could even use an old jam jar and put a ribbon around it

How to Make a Candle: Step-by-Step Instructions for Learning how to Make Candles - YouTube

Tutorial : How to Make Soy Candles in Vintage Teacups - YouTube


----------



## Mirx3

a few pictures of things I've made 

Redroses: Those are lovely!


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I used to do a fair bit of model painting for miniature war gaming. Only ever had the time to do a few shoots of tanks though. The people in the second picture actually have normal coloured skin rather than grey skin now too :laugh:

I did a better picture in photography, so I'll try and upload it in a bit.

The final picture that I added in the edit was something I used in my actual photography assignment.


----------



## sharonbee

I put my knitting on a thread recently, that is about all I can make, good idea about starting a craft thread.some of my knits...


----------



## Emma32

In that case on the railway front...

It's not really a railway yet haha. Long way to go


----------



## dancemagicdance

Ahh I love making crafty things 

I usually make things as gifts and forget to photograph them before I give them away 
I like to sew things, bake, decorate phone cases, make bath things, soap, sweet bouquets/trees and jewellery and... anything really  I'm going to try my hand at making candles this christmas


----------



## moggiemum

i make snowflake cards and window decorations, and leather tassels cat toys, oh and i made a pair of longed lined curtains out of a pair of short curtains


----------



## redroses2106

dancemagicdance said:


> Ahh I love making crafty things
> 
> I usually make things as gifts and forget to photograph them before I give them away
> I like to sew things, bake, decorate phone cases, make bath things, soap, sweet bouquets/trees and jewellery and... anything really  I'm going to try my hand at making candles this christmas


ooh I am just about to have a go at decorating phone cases - what glue do you use? I have been using e-6000 for blinging things, but it's been giving me headaches


----------



## CharleyRogan

Just a little something i do in my spare time


----------



## dancemagicdance

redroses2106 said:


> ooh I am just about to have a go at decorating phone cases - what glue do you use? I have been using e-6000 for blinging things, but it's been giving me headaches


I couldn't find any e-6000 so I just got some 'glu&fix all purpose' stuff that looked similar - I wouldn't recommend it though, it smells like nail varnish remover and will probably give you a headache too!


----------



## Emma32

Just found this picture on my computer 
All the little buildings I've made for the railway so far.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Oh wow, little railway buldings! Always loved looking at the little buildings in the hobby shops  If you ever need little people, they have a large bunch on ebay, but I'm not sure if they come painted 

Oh man, I want to post more pictures, but I'll have to take them :laugh: I don't want to upload other pictures in case I wasn't the one who took them :laugh:


----------



## CavalierOwner

I've made candles! I don't really do anything else though, I can draw cartoon characters but that's it. Here's the thread I did on candles.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/328921-my-fellow-candle-lovers.html


----------



## DollyGirl08

CavalierOwner said:


> I've made candles! I don't really do anything else though, I can draw cartoon characters but that's it. Here's the thread I did on candles.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/328921-my-fellow-candle-lovers.html


I just checked it out and defo want to make some!

Where do you buy the wax and wick from? 
I like the tea cup ones, how cute.


----------



## xgemma86x

I'm not crafty but my mum makes her own cards. She's made some beautiful 1s  xx


----------



## CavalierOwner

DollyGirl08 said:


> I just checked it out and defo want to make some!
> 
> Where do you buy the wax and wick from?
> I like the tea cup ones, how cute.


I get my stuff from candle shack but I suppose you can get stuff from loads of places.


----------



## Emma32

ItsonlyChris said:


> Oh wow, little railway buldings! Always loved looking at the little buildings in the hobby shops  If you ever need little people, they have a large bunch on ebay, but I'm not sure if they come painted
> 
> Oh man, I want to post more pictures, but I'll have to take them :laugh: I don't want to upload other pictures in case I wasn't the one who took them :laugh:


My bf works at a tourist attraction driving steam trains and they have a shop where we can get all the track, building kits and people 
Might have to have a look on eBay though, painting them might be fun!


----------



## pogo

some of my lovelies!

bath melt









solid shampoo









pink sugar soap loaf









wax melts (like yankee candle ones)


----------



## BlueBeagle

Well I do all sorts of crafts but they all take so long to finish that all the threads have disappeared. So here is my work in progress



I make flowers from sugar paste, that is an hibiscus + buds, a Chinese Lantern and flamingo flowers. I need to dust the Flamingo flowers and make the leaves and then put it all together in a spray so about 2 weeks more work as I think I will put some blackberries in as it is an Autumn spray.

I also quilt but that takes ages as well!


----------



## redroses2106

love the flowers 

and those soaps look fab - I do have to ask though, how do you use a hard shampoo? do you just rub it on your head?


----------



## pogo

redroses2106 said:


> love the flowers
> 
> and those soaps look fab - I do have to ask though, how do you use a hard shampoo? do you just rub it on your head?


 yeah just wet and rub it on your hair you only need a little bit


----------



## Lavenderb

BlueBeagle said:


> Well I do all sorts of crafts but they all take so long to finish that all the threads have disappeared. So here is my work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> I make flowers from sugar paste, that is an hibiscus + buds, a Chinese Lantern and flamingo flowers. I need to dust the Flamingo flowers and make the leaves and then put it all together in a spray so about 2 weeks more work as I think I will put some blackberries in as it is an Autumn spray.
> 
> I also quilt but that takes ages as well!


I thought the flowers were real until I started reading your post. Those are excellent.


----------



## witchyone

I took up pottery some time ago but havnt done any for ages. Really want to get back to it and get my own kiln. I started doing it at evening classes years ago and made a lovely thatched cottage complete with a landscaped garden, wood shed and a pond. My mum is now in possession of the cottage and thinks its brill. Will have to take a photo of it next time i'm there.


----------



## moggiemum

Lavenderb said:


> I thought the flowers were real until I started reading your post. Those are excellent.


wow so did i until i seen your post:thumbsup:


----------



## Cinnebar

A rag rug that I have just finished and a couple of cross stitch cushions. I have painted ceramics somewhere but can't find photos at the moment


----------



## moggiemum

wow i want that rug, so beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferx

How did I miss this? Lovely work! Super talented group of members here. 

Isn't it great to see handicrafts still popular? My local crafts shop is absolutely heaving on a saturday afternoon. And loads of young people too.


----------



## BlueBeagle

Lavenderb said:


> I thought the flowers were real until I started reading your post. Those are excellent.


Thank you 

I find it very therapeutic making them... until I had to make 100 sugar roses for my sister's wedding cake, that was a little stressful but looked lovely. Will have to see if I have any photos of it.


----------



## BlueBeagle

My sister's wedding cake



A close up of the roses


----------



## redroses2106

this is what I have been working on tonight


----------



## CharleyRogan

Something i started last night and will probably be finished tomorrow.


----------



## LinznMilly

Haven't done any for a while now, but I do calligraphy, and dabble in a bit of drawing. Here's a few examples...

My own Welcome sign...


And a couple I did for mum (who decided she didn't want them in the end, and I couldn't bear to throw them out... They need some illustration added to them, I know )




I also made some chocolate truffles for my 2 cousins one Christmas. I made the boxes as well as the truffles:


My latest project was designing my own Halloween signs. This was a wall mural that my family insisted should stay up on the wall (if only the mural would listen  )


----------



## CharleyRogan

Nearly finished now


----------



## dancemagicdance

Does anyone have any crafty blogs that they like to read? I've been finding some good ones through Pinterest but I'm always open to suggestions


----------



## spid

Liking the idea of this thread! Will peruse more later.


----------



## Mirx3

I've been working on a hot water bottle cover for a few days now!

Only a few things to add to it  

It's for myself (first thing I have ever made myself) so doesn't matter how well it turns out, but have to say I am quite pleased with it so far


----------



## muffin789

I do quite a few things when I have the chance  Chainmaille, jewellery, knitting, beading and a few others that I am learning like mosaicing. My mum is stupidly crafty - spins her own wool, knits, makes most types of bobbin lace, makes the most amazing patchwork quilts - I'm getting her to teach me how to spin wool as it's such a dying craft I don't want to let everything she knows disappear 

Will post piccies when I get chance - don't know how to do it from my phone 

A good crafty thread would be great - love seeing everyone's makes! Would love to give candle making a go but I'm messy enough as it is! HahahA. My next want-to-learn is wilow weaving...


----------



## redroses2106

my makes of today


----------



## Mirx3

Love the penguin! Soooo adorable!

Hot water bottle cover


----------



## redroses2106

Mirx3 said:


> Love the penguin! Soooo adorable!
> 
> Hot water bottle cover


thank you

love the bottle cover, it's fab :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan

Boofle is finished


----------



## Kitty_pig

I am in the process of knitting a lemon cardigan and crocheting a blanket


----------



## Sophiebee

Ive decided i want to learn to knit and have got my hands on some wool and knitting needles, so expect a few proud pictures of some wonky knitted squares in the next couple of weeks while youtube teaches me what to do!


----------



## redroses2106

CharleyRogan said:


> Boofle is finished


awhh that is very cute


----------



## dancemagicdance

Sophiebee said:


> Ive decided i want to learn to knit and have got my hands on some wool and knitting needles, so expect a few proud pictures of some wonky knitted squares in the next couple of weeks while youtube teaches me what to do!


Knitting's fun and simple enough once you get going  *ahem* as long as you're only asking me for a scarf...


----------



## branwen

Lovely crafty items on this thread Love making cards when I get the time.


----------



## xgemma86x

I just received a small kit to make jewellery  My mum wants me to make her some earrings


----------



## koekemakranka

Mosaics


----------



## Kitty_pig

koekemakranka said:


> Mosaics


Omg WOW!!!!


----------



## Emma32

CharleyRogan said:


> Boofle is finished


That is so cute! My Bf's family nickname is Boofle haha! He get's so many cards with that little teddy on!


----------



## BoogieWoogie

branwen said:


> lovely crafty items on this thread love making cards when i get the time.


love these!


----------



## jenniferx

Finished this little one today. I've also been trying my hand at sewing a bear for the first time, decided to jump in head first and create my own pattern. I am actually not too disappointed with how it has gone so far!


----------



## redroses2106

jenniferx said:


> Finished this little one today. I've also been trying my hand at sewing a bear for the first time, decided to jump in head first and create my own pattern. I am actually not too disappointed with how it has gone so far!


ahh super cute, where do you get the eyes from if you don't mind me asking, I would like to buy some proper eyes from my clay dolls looked on ebay but they were quite expensive


----------



## myshkin

Sophiebee said:


> Ive decided i want to learn to knit and have got my hands on some wool and knitting needles, so expect a few proud pictures of some wonky knitted squares in the next couple of weeks while youtube teaches me what to do!





dancemagicdance said:


> Knitting's fun and simple enough once you get going  *ahem* as long as you're only asking me for a scarf...


I've started knitting again after not having done so since I was a kid.....currently working on the world's slowest scarf, with lots of stripes and some varied stitching for practice. I think it might be a bit 'busy' for my tastes, but my sister likes it, so it won't go to waste. 



jenniferx said:


> Finished this little one today. I've also been trying my hand at sewing a bear for the first time, decided to jump in head first and create my own pattern. I am actually not too disappointed with how it has gone so far!


Your little critters are even more amazing 'in the flesh' - so tiny, the work is fantastic.


----------



## koekemakranka

Lovely things. 
For the knitters, look at this cute xmas stocking for the furry love of your life. This is for crochet but I am sure it is easily adaptable to knit. Here is the website for the pattern 
Cat Paws Christmas Stocking Crochet Pattern | Red Heart
I'm not a good knitter, but I am going to give it a try, I think.


----------



## jenniferx

Something I have never understood about knitting..... how do you get the other colours in?  

I can knit a scarf- badly- but haven't a baldy as to how you actually make it anything other than the one ball of yarn. I should really check it out a tutorial on youtube. Youtube has the answer to most things these days!


----------



## jenniferx

myshkin said:


> I've started knitting again after not having done so since I was a kid.....currently working on the world's slowest scarf, with lots of stripes and some varied stitching for practice. I think it might be a bit 'busy' for my tastes, but my sister likes it, so it won't go to waste.
> 
> Your little critters are even more amazing 'in the flesh' - so tiny, the work is fantastic.


Aww thank you Myshkin- your support is much appreciated  The smallest one I have made is actually less than half of yours again!


----------



## myshkin

jenniferx said:


> Something I have never understood about knitting..... how do you get the other colours in?
> 
> I can knit a scarf- badly- but haven't a baldy as to how you actually make it anything other than the one ball of yarn. I should really check it out a tutorial on youtube. Youtube has the answer to most things these days!


You just bring another thread in, to a new row, or even for a stitch...I'm terrible at explaining it, but when you see it, it really is that simple. 
Keeping the yarns from getting tangled when you have a few hanging off one piece is less simple, as I discovered when Minnie pup grabbed one of the balls of yarn and ran off with it! Yarn tangled round the table, chairs, into the next room. :laugh:


----------



## jenniferx

I still... nope... still don't have a clue. I did watch a video on it though and I'll give it a go when I get more yarn.

This is my scarf. Just loved the wool. 









And this is the start of my teddy. The head is cotterpin jointed.


----------



## Quinzell

I made this fabric notice board, which I'm really pleased with.









These are some drawings that I did a long time ago (some have yet to be finished lol)
























I would love to be really good at drawing and I've kind of started dabbling again.

I've also made some jewellery and have recently started knitting but haven't really got much to show for it apart from some knitted mice for the Cats Protection lol. Today I've finally got the hang of crocheting but my dishcloth is getting narrower and narrower - I would appreciate some advice


----------



## Sophiebee

LouiseH said:


> I made this fabric notice board, which I'm really pleased with.
> 
> 
> I've also made some jewellery and have recently started knitting but haven't really got much to show for it apart from some knitted mice for the Cats Protection lol. Today I've finally got the hang of crocheting but my dishcloth is getting narrower and narrower - I would appreciate some advice :)
> [IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v617/louicopp/drawings/20131130_182306_zps00115d38.jpg


Buy some really small dishes? :lol: ooh i want to make loki a knitted mouse! (although it probably wont resemble a mouse at all as im a slow learner!) Your notice board is lovely, very cath kidson-y.


----------



## Lavenderb

LouiseH said:


> I made this fabric notice board, which I'm really pleased with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are some drawings that I did a long time ago (some have yet to be finished lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to be really good at drawing and I've kind of started dabbling again.
> 
> I've also made some jewellery and have recently started knitting but haven't really got much to show for it apart from some knitted mice for the Cats Protection lol. Today I've finally got the hang of crocheting but my dishcloth is getting narrower and narrower - I would appreciate some advice


Hmmm the crochet looks as though you have missed adding a turning chain, hence its getting narrower as you are losing one stitch on every row.Looks like you have been doing (tr) treble crochets so when you get to the end of your row you would turn your work and crochet 2 chains and then tr crochet into the next treble.....once you get to the end of your row you would tr crochet into the 2nd of the turning chains. If I haven't made that clear enough, check out youtube, they have some excellent tutorials.


----------



## Mirx3

koekemakranka said:


> Lovely things.
> For the knitters, look at this cute xmas stocking for the furry love of your life. This is for crochet but I am sure it is easily adaptable to knit. Here is the website for the pattern
> Cat Paws Christmas Stocking Crochet Pattern | Red Heart
> I'm not a good knitter, but I am going to give it a try, I think.


picture of my attempt at making that stocking on the first page


----------



## Becs1051

I like cross stitching - when I have time...I've been working on a birth sampler for my daughter for ages, she is four and it is still not finished! I've done some cross stitch pictures for both children's bedrooms too. I don't have any pictures of my cross stitch though, will have to take some.

And I have just finished making a lace cake frill for my Christmas cake. This is it almost finished:


----------



## branwen

Another card from me


----------



## Quinzell

Lavenderb said:


> Hmmm the crochet looks as though you have missed adding a turning chain, hence its getting narrower as you are losing one stitch on every row.Looks like you have been doing (tr) treble crochets so when you get to the end of your row you would turn your work and crochet 2 chains and then tr crochet into the next treble.....once you get to the end of your row you would tr crochet into the 2nd of the turning chains. If I haven't made that clear enough, check out youtube, they have some excellent tutorials.


:001_huh:

I think I know what you mean. YouTube is such a great source! I know I wouldn't have even been able to make my little odd looking square if it wasn't for that. So, turning is the key....


----------



## xgemma86x

My first attempt at a bracelet


----------



## branwen

A few more of my cards..


----------



## Lavenderb

Becs1051 said:


> I like cross stitching - when I have time...I've been working on a birth sampler for my daughter for ages, she is four and it is still not finished! I've done some cross stitch pictures for both children's bedrooms too. I don't have any pictures of my cross stitch though, will have to take some.
> 
> And I have just finished making a lace cake frill for my Christmas cake. This is it almost finished:


Lace making has always fascinated me. I do a lot of crochet and Knitting but Lace always looks very complicated...is it hard to pick up?


----------



## Becs1051

Lavenderb said:


> Lace making has always fascinated me. I do a lot of crochet and Knitting but Lace always looks very complicated...is it hard to pick up?


No, it's very easy - I learnt when I was four and my daughter picked up the basic stitch at 3. Obviously she doesn't have the attention span to sit for long though! It can be as simple or as complicated as you want it to be


----------



## Mirx3

In my house lol


----------



## dancemagicdance

Started making christmas pressies today :thumbup:

Not sure if I got this idea on here or pinterest but if it was on here - thank you 










Soaps from lush wrapped in a flannel and made to look like a reindeer


----------



## Lavenderb

dancemagicdance said:


> Started making christmas pressies today :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if I got this idea on here or pinterest but if it was on here - thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaps from lush wrapped in a flannel and made to look like a reindeer


How clever and a brilliant way to wrap them :biggrin:


----------



## jenniferx

dancemagicdance said:


> Started making christmas pressies today :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if I got this idea on here or pinterest but if it was on here - thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaps from lush wrapped in a flannel and made to look like a reindeer


Awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## branwen

They are gorgeous


----------



## Gemmaa

I started making earrings and things to sell on ebay for my wedding fund, nothing fancy but it's quite addictive and I'm going to teach myself some more advanced techniques soon .


----------



## babycham2002

I bought myself a sewing machine last year and taught myself to sew

These cushions are for the Chinese Crested Rescue to sell on their stand at Crufts next year




This cube is for my hedgehog Hermione


Most of the cushions, dog beds and even the pressing table in this picture I made


Cage liner, bonding bag and sleep bag again for Hermione


----------



## BoogieWoogie

dancemagicdance said:


> Started making christmas pressies today :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if I got this idea on here or pinterest but if it was on here - thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soaps from lush wrapped in a flannel and made to look like a reindeer


AMAZING! Such a good way to wrap your presents, the only down side is you would fell so guilty about opening it up and killing the reindeer


----------



## moggiemum

i love them , you could always restuff with recyled xmas wrap


----------



## jenniferx

So I've watched the videos- I found this one pretty easy to follow....
Join New Yarn - YouTube

I went into the city centre today and got my new yarn so I'm super eager to give that a go this afternoon. I also bought a metre of medium pile furry fabric to try plush toys with. It isn't mohair but my god *so* much more affordable. Costs a fortune for a piece of mohair that wouldn't be big enough to wipe your ass with let alone make a bear.

And the latest felted fuzzy


----------



## jenniferx

I killed the thread LOL. 

Well I got my new yarn on. Myshkin was right- it really was that easy! The only thing I am unsure of now is how to incorporate the bit I have tied off in a bow (a la the video). I'm really enjoying the knitting!
Sewing not so much. Doesn't come very naturally to me. I made a little bear head last night and it is fine, but it's not a lot of fun. I get frustrated with it easily. 

I also made a little jointed bear in my felt. I was really pleased with him. He's really small only about 4cm.


----------



## Mirx3

jenniferx said:


> So I've watched the videos- I found this one pretty easy to follow....
> Join New Yarn - YouTube
> 
> I went into the city centre today and got my new yarn so I'm super eager to give that a go this afternoon. I also bought a metre of medium pile furry fabric to try plush toys with. It isn't mohair but my god *so* much more affordable. *Costs a fortune for a piece of mohair that wouldn't be big enough to wipe your ass with let alone make a bear.
> *
> And the latest felted fuzzy


:lol:

love that.


----------



## Mirx3

My make for yesterday 

Wreath Christmas ornaments!


----------



## Lavenderb

Just finished knitting some fingerless gloves for myself.....daughter modelling them .....Now she wants me to knit her a beanie hat in the same wool...its a lovely sparkly purple yarn . I like my gloves with a bit of length in the wrist hence they're a bit longer.


----------



## Nitas mum

Wow, what a talented bunch. I am useless at sewing and knitting, so always admire those that turn out amazing items. I'd love to paint or draw, but I just don't seem to have the gene for it! So I satisfy myself with a bit of "colouring in" when making cards:



















I'm not great at baking either, but have just started trying to make sweet trees.

Marshmallows and white chocolate maltesers:










Large and small marshmallows:










Jelly Babies:










And today I've had a day off work, so I've been making some chocolates for some of my animal-loving friends, this was a dry run they need a bit of improvement:










I love it when I receive a homemade gift, so hoping these bits go down well as presents.


----------



## babycham2002

Nitas mum said:


> Wow, what a talented bunch. I am useless at sewing and knitting, so always admire those that turn out amazing items. I'd love to paint or draw, but I just don't seem to have the gene for it! So I satisfy myself with a bit of "colouring in" when making cards:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not great at baking either, but have just started trying to make sweet trees.
> 
> Marshmallows and white chocolate maltesers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large and small marshmallows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly Babies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today I've had a day off work, so I've been making some chocolates for some of my animal-loving friends, this was a dry run they need a bit of improvement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when I receive a homemade gift, so hoping these bits go down well as presents.


awww they are fab  The first card is just tooo cute!!


----------



## pogo

Christmas pud soaps  that smell of christmas pud obviously!


----------



## MCWillow

Well I dont really do crafting, although I would love to be able to make some of the stuff you guys have made - they are all brilliant :thumbup:

I did do the pen design for Carlys Supreme pen this year. She gave me a set of plain black pen curtains, so I didnt actually make the curtains, but I did decorate them, and design the rest of the pen, even if I bought stuff (like the dress barbie is wearing, I did make her hat though  )

The theme was Fairy Tales, and I chose The Frog Prince.

Anyway, I just wanted to show it off because i am very proud of it :blush: 

The bed









The Frog Prince









Litter tray









One of the side curtains









Back curtain









Mock up of pen at home showing front drapes









Everything in place, also hand made dragonfly and bumblebee dangley toys









For the top of the pen (the picture is from eBay, I didn't paint it!)









Princess in her homemade hat 









Poster I did make









On the day (I forgot to bring the bed, but D brought it with him at lunchtime!)









Proof that the bed arrived safely 









Tango found the bumblebee!









Tangos rosettes finish it off perfectly


----------



## Emma32

Everyone is so talented!
I've stopped making stuff for a bit because we're decorating instead now!
Must be mad doing it this close to Christmas!


----------



## koekemakranka

Dumb question, but how do you make the sweetie trees? I.e. how do you "stick" the sweeties to the tree?
Such a lovely idea!


----------



## Lavenderb

koekemakranka said:


> Dumb question, but how do you make the sweetie trees? I.e. how do you "stick" the sweeties to the tree?
> Such a lovely idea!


Glad you asked !


----------



## DoodlesRule

Lavs - saw this and thought of you 

loveknitting blog » Top 5 free dog sweater knitting patterns


----------



## xgemma86x

Everyone is really talented 

I've ordered some more beads and charms so will be making more stuff when they arrive


----------



## Lavenderb

2 more items done. The sparkly beanie for my daughter and a little crocheted ring


----------



## jenniferx

Lavenderb said:


> 2 more items done. The sparkly beanie for my daughter and a little crocheted ring


So good! 
That ring is amazing.

I bought myself a crochet hook/needle not sure what it is supposed to be called and I have tried it for the first time today. I love it! It's like a funner version of knitting- which I already enjoy (even if I can't do much). 
I can do the chains pretty well already but the single crochets are defeating me. I know what to do, I've watched the videos obsessively since about 3pm- but I just keep making mistakes. Putting the hook through the wrong point.

Made a few more animals recently-








Micro Hog - 1cm x 2cm









Larger Hedgehog









Small Pooch


----------



## Lavenderb

jenniferx said:


> So good!
> That ring is amazing.
> 
> I bought myself a crochet hook/needle not sure what it is supposed to be called and I have tried it for the first time today. I love it! It's like a funner version of knitting- which I already enjoy (even if I can't do much).
> I can do the chains pretty well already but the single crochets are defeating me. I know what to do, I've watched the videos obsessively since about 3pm- but I just keep making mistakes. Putting the hook through the wrong point.
> 
> Made a few more animals recently-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micro Hog - 1cm x 2cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger Hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Pooch


Just keep practising with the crochet, it will click one day. When you are following patterns from the internet make sure to check whether its written in UK terms or US terms as they do differ, for instance.....a single crochet -(us) means a double crochet in the uk.


----------



## jenniferx

I think I have got it! Well sort of.










I think patterns and making actual things are a long way off. I'm just going to keep practising the various stitches first! 
I wish my gran was around. She'd made the most amazing crochet tops. Made them fifty years ago and they're still look fab. + are in great condition.


----------



## Lavenderb

jenniferx said:


> I think I have got it! Well sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think patterns and making actual things are a long way off. I'm just going to keep practising the various stitches first!
> I wish my gran was around. She'd made the most amazing crochet tops. Made them fifty years ago and they're still look fab. + are in great condition.


I can't see anything wrong with that piece so far, its kept its shape so you have ended and begun the rows correctly .....keep practising :smile5:


----------



## dancemagicdance

Been making some more christmas things, this time Snowman Soup (hot chocolate with marshmallows) 

Not the best of pictures but you get the idea!










The poem -

When the weather outside is frightful,
Snowman Soup can be delightful!

May it warm your spirit & soul,
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!

When you feel a chill or "burr",
Use the candy cane to stir

Add hot water & sip it slow,
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!

Though if you're going to make it there are other poems online to choose from


----------



## Paula07

Ain't you a talented bunch, im impressed! Some lovely stuff on here. 
I love to draw, mostly dogs, occasionally cats .

Here's some of my work -


----------



## branwen

Another couple of my cards..


----------



## branwen

And another one...


----------



## jenniferx

Lovely cards 

And your drawings are fab Paula! I do some graphite drawing but haven't in months. I really should start again but I find it a bit stressful. Here's a mallard duckling I did last year.










Today I have been a crochet DEMON. Literally started practising from about 9am this morning and did not stop till about an hour ago. I have beaten the single crochet, the half double, the double and increase!  It is fun but the fingers on my right hand are killing me now. I wish I hadn't bought the cheapest yarn possible as well. The strands coming apart make it an awful lot harder.


----------



## branwen

Wow!Love the duck...


----------



## Lavenderb

jenniferx said:


> Lovely cards
> 
> And your drawings are fab Paula! I do some graphite drawing but haven't in months. I really should start again but I find it a bit stressful. Here's a mallard duckling I did last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have been a crochet DEMON. Literally started practising from about 9am this morning and did not stop till about an hour ago. I have beaten the single crochet, the half double, the double and increase!  It is fun but the fingers on my right hand are killing me now. I wish I hadn't bought the cheapest yarn possible as well. The strands coming apart make it an awful lot harder.


Get yourself a ball of string and practice stitches with that and then at the end you will have some funky dishcloths


----------



## Tillymint

Not sure if this counts as a craft as I sew... usually dog stuff of course but have just finished doing a re-vamp on a baby moses basket for my step daughter who is expecting a baby boy in a few weeks.

She bought this basket from a friend........ but it was pink!


So I took it apart... swore a few times & made new covers in her boy colour scheme 
I blanked out the teddy's heart as I embroidered his name on it!


----------



## debijw

I love this thread so many members with great craft/artistic talent.

I only started drawing again in July and have done a few drawings for members of my family and a couple of their friends. I am really enjoying it.

My sister asked me to draw David Bowie: The Archer for her best friend for Christmas. It is 22" x 33" and took me 2 and a half weeks to complete.


and I've drawn this for the OH.

Sir Alex Ferguson and Sir Matt Busby


----------



## Paula07

jenniferx said:


> Lovely cards
> 
> And your drawings are fab Paula! I do some graphite drawing but haven't in months. I really should start again but I find it a bit stressful. Here's a mallard duckling I did last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have been a crochet DEMON. Literally started practising from about 9am this morning and did not stop till about an hour ago. I have beaten the single crochet, the half double, the double and increase!  It is fun but the fingers on my right hand are killing me now. I wish I hadn't bought the cheapest yarn possible as well. The strands coming apart make it an awful lot harder.


Thanks very much. That drawing is fantastic!


----------



## Rolosmum

I am about to start a counted cross stitch from a photo of my two springer boys which has over 29,000 stitches and the completed work will be a foot square. I used an internet site to convert the photo into a cross stitch pattern, then ordered the cottons to make a start, looking forward to the delivery now!


----------



## Quirk

Rolosmum said:


> I am about to start a counted cross stitch from a photo of my two springer boys which has over 29,000 stitches and the completed work will be a foot square. I used an internet site to convert the photo into a cross stitch pattern, then ordered the cottons to make a start, looking forward to the delivery now!


That sounds epic, make sure you take before, during and after photos. Id love to watch it develop


----------



## loukodi

Wow love the pieces on this thread, cant beat home made craft, much more care and attention put into every piece. 

Here are some of my woodburnings, I want to get them finished before the new year.



Can you tell what this will be?


Sorry about the super huge pics!!! I will try and shrink them!


----------



## DollyGirl08

loukodi said:


> Wow love the pieces on this thread, cant beat home made craft, much more care and attention put into every piece.
> 
> Here are some of my woodburnings, I want to get them finished before the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what this will be?
> 
> 
> Sorry about the super huge pics!!! I will try and shrink them!


Tiger?

How do you do that? Literally burn wood?


----------



## debijw

loukodi said:


> Wow love the pieces on this thread, cant beat home made craft, much more care and attention put into every piece.
> 
> Here are some of my woodburnings, I want to get them finished before the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell what this will be?
> 
> 
> Sorry about the super huge pics!!! I will try and shrink them!


I wouldn't worry about the size of them it means we get to see the minute details you put into your pieces, they are fabulous...


----------



## loukodi

DollyGirl08 said:


> Tiger?
> 
> How do you do that? Literally burn wood?


Literally burn the wood lol. It takes a lot of time, you have to build up slowly.

Yes tiger


----------



## spid

Just finishing off a DR Who scarf = pics in a bit!


----------



## spid

All finished!


----------



## Quirk

spid said:


> All finished!
> View attachment 129134


That is amazing! I started a dr who scarf about 5 years ago and never finished it


----------



## xgemma86x

I made this for my mum this morning


----------



## loukodi

Spent around 6 hours working on this today, loads more to do.


----------



## redroses2106

I have a few new makes 

would love opinions on the last one - I just am not sure about it at all 
I have also made some dragons today which I am quite pleased with, need to get some pics still


----------



## DollyGirl08

loukodi said:


> Spent around 6 hours working on this today, loads more to do.


That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Lavenderb

redroses2106 said:


> I have a few new makes
> 
> would love opinions on the last one - I just am not sure about it at all
> I have also made some dragons today which I am quite pleased with, need to get some pics still


They are all fab, the only thing I would add to the last just to break the pinkness up a tad is a red cherry on the cake


----------



## Lavenderb

A few more of my makes

Tri coloured flower brooch










Deep blue crocheted glass stone ...im keeping this one 










A finger knitted scarf...yes knitted on fingers 










Gloves for my nan who has very arthritic hands and can't wear normal fingered gloves, plus a lil owl decoration cos she loves owls.









Purple crocheted lilac glass bead necklace


----------



## jenniferx

Had a little goal of making something crochet for Christmas- and ended up going a bit crazy! I really enjoy making them.


























And some more of the felts. I've loads of new ones to share but am pacing myself with the photos!


----------



## muffin789

Oooh how cool!! I've tried to learn to crochet a few times but it's just beaten me so far - knitting was the same until one day it just sort of "happened" 

I am currently learning to spin. I could be learning for some time...


----------



## Quinzell

muffin789 said:


> Oooh how cool!! I've tried to learn to crochet a few times but it's just beaten me so far - knitting was the same until one day it just sort of "happened"
> 
> I am currently learning to spin. I could be learning for some time...


Have you tried Craftsy? They do online classes. I've only purchased one so far (in the sale) but its really thorough - not at all what I expected and I think I'm actually getting the hang of it now.


----------



## branwen

Very cute


----------



## moggiemum

hi jeniferx i love mr mouse and mr simples , brilliant x


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks guys  I love making the felts. 

Have you tried youtube for tutorials? I basically watched hundreds of them (some more tolerable than others), hundreds of times over to learn all the basic stitches. Did them non stop for hours on end and suddenly it all came together! My big issue was learning how to crochet 'in the round' because there is no obvious starting/end point unless you use markers or are really good at counting stitches. The latter of which I am hopeless at!

If you look around locally I will also bet there will be cheap classes and groups running that could show you! Near to me there are loads of knitting + crochet clubs- good place to look or ask is a local yarn shop.


----------



## lucyandsandy

I have been trying to make different things but don't have a lot of spare time. So far I have done:

- Arm knitted scarf
- Painted all the furniture in my bed room
- A Christmas bauble wreath
- Adapted my curtains in the lounge and bedroom
- Sewed cushion covers

Things made with the kids:

- Salt dough tree decorations
- Salt dough hand prints
- A box iron man head and hulk head
- Loads of paintings

I live Pinterest for ideas.


----------



## redroses2106

love the little crochet mouse, that looks so tiny bet it was fiddly! 

here is one of my recent ish makes


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Had a little goal of making something crochet for Christmas- and ended up going a bit crazy! I really enjoy making them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more of the felts. I've loads of new ones to share but am pacing myself with the photos!


Gorgeous!!

Can I ask where you got the pattern from for the bear?
Knitting I cannot do, but I can crochet and that would be a great little gift.


----------



## MollySmith

I've been working on my postgraduate course in graphic design and typography. I'm about to start work on designing a typeface for a project based on a 1617 map of a village in Cambridgeshire.

In the meantime I've been working on a project on synaesthesia which is the crossing of senses (there was a viral share of a map who redrew the London Underground map with each station replaced by what he tasted at each stop!). So if you always see a letter or a number in a colour or it has a personality that is consistent, that's grapheme synaesthesia. I have this and other forms and my project is about representing types through design and I've built a website at sensorysecret.co.uk

I've made a leporello book which I hope counts as a craft? It was lots of sticking, glueing and cutting out the card. It's been filled in with colours that reflect the events of the day. Down or low days are yellow, blue is calm for me. I thought you'd like to see the photos of the book. I have made a few digital artworks that are on the website too


----------



## Lavenderb

emmaviolet said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Can I ask where you got the pattern from for the bear?
> Knitting I cannot do, but I can crochet and that would be a great little gift.


I think he might be a little crochet amigurumi bear which is a form of crochet where you make a 'magic circle' at the beginning which pulls tightly closed so there is no gap like you would get with normal crochet rounds.......he is a cutie.


----------



## jenniferx

Lavenderb said:


> I think he might be a little crochet amigurumi bear which is a form of crochet where you make a 'magic circle' at the beginning which pulls tightly closed so there is no gap like you would get with normal crochet rounds.......he is a cutie.


Thanks Emma  Lav's is right. He is amigurumi which is basically all made in the round. Magic circle, 6, increase to 12 (every other stitch) and after that I make it up as I go along based on size! All the bears I have made are all a bit different because I just go with it depending on the yarn. If you get the magic circle thing going you'll see what I mean. Or even look up amigurumi balls on youtube- that's what I did.

Eyes are just a standard pair of 6mm safety eyes and the yarn I used for that one was Sirdar Freya in Caribou Sirdar Freya - Caribou (856) - 50g - Yarn - Wool Warehouse - Buy Yarn, Wool, Needles & Other Knitting Supplies Online! . Once it was finished I fluffed it up with a stiff brush. 50g makes two using a 4.5mm hook. I'm in love with the addi swing. Nose and mouth are just bits of yarn sewn on.

There's the full size bear. 









Has anyone tried crocheting with boucle yarn? Are there any tips to make this any easier?! I bought lots of alpaca fluffy stuff thinking heh ho this will give a really lovely finish for bears! But I can't do it. I may as well be blindfolded it is so hard to see any of the stitches.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Thanks Emma  Lav's is right. He is amigurumi which is basically all made in the round. Magic circle, 6, increase to 12 (every other stitch) and after that I make it up as I go along based on size! All the bears I have made are all a bit different because I just go with it depending on the yarn. If you get the magic circle thing going you'll see what I mean. Or even look up amigurumi balls on youtube- that's what I did.
> 
> Eyes are just a standard pair of 6mm safety eyes and the yarn I used for that one was Sirdar Freya in Caribou Sirdar Freya - Caribou (856) - 50g - Yarn - Wool Warehouse - Buy Yarn, Wool, Needles & Other Knitting Supplies Online! . Once it was finished I fluffed it up with a stiff brush. 50g makes two using a 4.5mm hook. I'm in love with the addi swing. Nose and mouth are just bits of yarn sewn on.
> 
> There's the full size bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried crocheting with boucle yarn? Are there any tips to make this any easier?! I bought lots of alpaca fluffy stuff thinking heh ho this will give a really lovely finish for bears! But I can't do it. I may as well be blindfolded it is so hard to see any of the stitches.


Thanks for that! He is so cute!!! 

I've only just started with crochet but I really like it and can do it so much better then knitting, I think because your hands have more control. 

I got a really nice book with some patterns in and the how to, but there's a big mistake having learnt on the youtube tutorials, they say a double stich doesn't have a yarn over, but all the ids say to, so I guessing that's a huge error in their print.


----------



## Lavenderb

emmaviolet said:


> Thanks for that! He is so cute!!!
> 
> I've only just started with crochet but I really like it and can do it so much better then knitting, I think because your hands have more control.
> 
> I got a really nice book with some patterns in and the how to, but there's a big mistake having learnt on the youtube tutorials, they say a double stich doesn't have a yarn over, but all the ids say to, so I guessing that's a huge error in their print.


Be careful when following crochet patterns, especially internet ones as they don't always state whether they are UK or USA (us) patterns. One way to tell a u.s. pattern is that they often use a stitch called 'single crochet'. The UK patterns don't have that.......ours are called double crochet. .


----------



## Firedog

jenniferx said:


> Thanks Emma  Lav's is right. He is amigurumi which is basically all made in the round. Magic circle, 6, increase to 12 (every other stitch) and after that I make it up as I go along based on size! All the bears I have made are all a bit different because I just go with it depending on the yarn. If you get the magic circle thing going you'll see what I mean. Or even look up amigurumi balls on youtube- that's what I did.
> 
> Eyes are just a standard pair of 6mm safety eyes and the yarn I used for that one was Sirdar Freya in Caribou Sirdar Freya - Caribou (856) - 50g - Yarn - Wool Warehouse - Buy Yarn, Wool, Needles & Other Knitting Supplies Online! . Once it was finished I fluffed it up with a stiff brush. 50g makes two using a 4.5mm hook. I'm in love with the addi swing. Nose and mouth are just bits of yarn sewn on.
> 
> There's the full size bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried crocheting with boucle yarn? Are there any tips to make this any easier?! I bought lots of alpaca fluffy stuff thinking heh ho this will give a really lovely finish for bears! But I can't do it. I may as well be blindfolded it is so hard to see any of the stitches.


OMG, that little bear is so cute, just post him to me now.!!!!


----------



## Lavenderb

jenniferx said:


> Thanks Emma  Lav's is right. He is amigurumi which is basically all made in the round. Magic circle, 6, increase to 12 (every other stitch) and after that I make it up as I go along based on size! All the bears I have made are all a bit different because I just go with it depending on the yarn. If you get the magic circle thing going you'll see what I mean. Or even look up amigurumi balls on youtube- that's what I did.
> 
> Eyes are just a standard pair of 6mm safety eyes and the yarn I used for that one was Sirdar Freya in Caribou Sirdar Freya - Caribou (856) - 50g - Yarn - Wool Warehouse - Buy Yarn, Wool, Needles & Other Knitting Supplies Online! . Once it was finished I fluffed it up with a stiff brush. 50g makes two using a 4.5mm hook. I'm in love with the addi swing. Nose and mouth are just bits of yarn sewn on.
> 
> There's the full size bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried crocheting with boucle yarn? Are there any tips to make this any easier?! I bought lots of alpaca fluffy stuff thinking heh ho this will give a really lovely finish for bears! But I can't do it. I may as well be blindfolded it is so hard to see any of the stitches.


Not everyone gets on with all yarns. I find the fluffy 'fab' yarns a pain so I just avoid them and substitute for something else. Play around with yarns and see what you prefer. Its the same with hooks too, whether you prefer wood, steel or plastic.


----------



## xgemma86x

jenniferx said:


> Had a little goal of making something crochet for Christmas- and ended up going a bit crazy! I really enjoy making them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more of the felts. I've loads of new ones to share but am pacing myself with the photos!


How do you make the meerkat? That's beautiful xx


----------



## emmaviolet

Lavenderb said:


> Be careful when following crochet patterns, especially internet ones as they don't always state whether they are UK or USA (us) patterns. One way to tell a u.s. pattern is that they often use a stitch called 'single crochet'. The UK patterns don't have that.......ours are called double crochet. .


Oooh thanks for that!

Ok so, a 'double crochet' in the uk is without a yarn over and a double in the UK is without. That makes more sense now, so my book isn't wrong, it's just from the UK!
Thanks, that's a big help.


----------



## Sarah1983

Love seeing what everyone makes  Candles are something I'd like to make at some point. Only "crafty" stuff I do at the moment is cross stitch. My current works in progress, both by heaven and earth designs.


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Thanks for that! He is so cute!!!
> 
> I've only just started with crochet but I really like it and can do it so much better then knitting, I think because your hands have more control.


You see I am the opposite! Although I don't knit all that much it comes to me so much more naturally than crochet. I think it's because I learnt at primary school and it has just been ingrained in my brain! Like hymns are :lol:



Firedog said:


> OMG, that little bear is so cute, just post him to me now.!!!!


Thank you.  I really love him.



Lavenderb said:


> Not everyone gets on with all yarns. I find the fluffy 'fab' yarns a pain so I just avoid them and substitute for something else. Play around with yarns and see what you prefer. Its the same with hooks too, whether you prefer wood, steel or plastic.


I thought I'd like wooden hooks/knitting needles but I really, really don't. Surprising how different they feel! If I can't crochet it I'll try and felt it into a sheep or something- I'll be damned if I am wasting 8 balls of boucle yarn. It will teach me at least to try before I go wild buying. :blush:



xgemma86x said:


> How do you make the meerkat? That's beautiful xx


Thanks Gemma  They are basically wool sculptures. You have loose fluffy wool and barbed needles- you poke the wool + they matt the fibres and solidify with repeated working. Some are softer than others, depends on the wool and how firm you have made it. The meerkat is quite solid, he is mainly made from a Swedish breed of sheep's wool- Gotland. Eyes are polished gemstones fixed in. Sometimes I sew them, sometimes I glue them- just depends. I handmake eyes aswell- depends on the shape required and how much time I have! 

You can see many of the ones that I have done before here>>>>>>>
Home - artbysusie


----------



## spid

So a while ago I got hold of an original 1920s pattern for a hat and scarf. After converting all the sizes correctly and knitting tension squares I began to knit and it was a little difficult - it took three attempts, two very odd looking hats (which needed taking apart and as all knitted with short rows a devil to untangle) and then a radical pattern design change to get a passable hat - those 1920s patterns are very sparse on detail - and in this case - wrong.

I then knitted up a chunkier version scarf and chunky tassels - which I wasn't happy with - so new tassels were added today. Hopefully the customer will be happy and the wait hasn't been too long. It's all pressed now and ready for posting.


----------



## jenniferx

Spid they look fabulous. I especially love the tassles on the ends of the scarf. I am sure they will be very happy!


----------



## spid

You should have seen the first attempt - I sewed it together after only knitting up HALF the pattern and it looked like this! Hilarious!


----------



## Jesthar

spid said:


> You should have seen the first attempt - I sewed it together after only knitting up HALF the pattern and it looked like this! Hilarious!


 Although, I'd put that pic up on your FB page as 'an initial interpretation of an ancient pattern', you know - it's rather quirky and someone might actually love it!


----------



## redroses2106

beautiful set the scarf looks very luxurious and cosy


----------



## spid

Jesthar said:


> Although, I'd put that pic up on your FB page as 'an initial interpretation of an ancient pattern', you know - it's rather quirky and someone might actually love it!


I took it apart.


----------



## BoogieWoogie

lovely scarf spid. If I sure that in a shop somewhere I would seriously consider purchasing in, looks really snug.


----------



## spid

BoogieWoogie said:


> lovely scarf spid. If I sure that in a shop somewhere I would seriously consider purchasing in, looks really snug.


You can order one if you want


----------



## MCWillow

spid said:


> So a while ago I got hold of an original 1920s pattern for a hat and scarf. After converting all the sizes correctly and knitting tension squares I began to knit and it was a little difficult - it took three attempts, two very odd looking hats (which needed taking apart and as all knitted with short rows a devil to untangle) and then a radical pattern design change to get a passable hat - those 1920s patterns are very sparse on detail - and in this case - wrong.
> 
> I then knitted up a chunkier version scarf and chunky tassels - which I wasn't happy with - so new tassels were added today. Hopefully the customer will be happy and the wait hasn't been too long. It's all pressed now and ready for posting.
> View attachment 130928
> 
> 
> View attachment 130930
> 
> 
> View attachment 130931


The customer is VERY happy and cant wait til it arrives  :thumbup:


----------



## Jesthar

spid said:


> I took it apart.


Doesn't matter  - it will still give people an idea of some of the work that goes in to researching new designs. People love a bit of behind-the-scenes intel, just look at all the extras you expect to find on DVDs these days.  And that one would give them a bit of a giggle too!


----------



## jenniferx

Some of the woolly ones for 2014.  
I've been having a lot of fun with new fibres, new textures.


----------



## LouLatch

jenniferx said:


> Some of the woolly ones for 2014.
> I've been having a lot of fun with new fibres, new textures.


They are sooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im very jealous of everyone, being so talented!

Im not really crafty but I do make my own toys for my pets and do a bit of cross stitch.

Ive just started to learn to crochet, today is day three and ive just completed my first circle (working in rounds). Its not too bad for a first go. 

Pic.1 - Fleece tuggy toys for the dogs.
Pic.2 - Toys for the rabbits (newspaper tunnel, cardboard puzzle feeder, toilet rool treat ball).
Pic.3 - My beginners crochet square and circle.


----------



## Guest

This is a pic I painted of Buddy.


----------



## davidc

This is an oil pastel pic I did of my brother.


----------



## Guest

This ones a work in progress. It will be a scarf that I'll sell and the money will go towards helping manchester dogs home. Excuse the tv.


----------



## redroses2106

beautiful paintings! I am always so envious of people who can paint or draw 



this is my latest make it's a little health bear


----------



## redroses2106

just a few more of my bears 

the love bear, the wealth bear and the friendship bear


----------



## jenniferx

I finally finished a scarf for my OH- Lidl had a yarn special on over Christmas- tweedy sort of stuff and it took me since the 27th but I finished it last week  It freaks me out that I can actually make something wearable that people in the actual world wear!

I've been fiddling around with crochet as well- love these wee fluffy things. Stuck him on ebay for 99p start. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161204916521?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

My big news of this week is that I have a new exhibition next month  I will implore all of you in NI to visit it!

It's a lovely gallery that I have shown in a few times before so that will run till some date in March. And I am now selling my little woollen animals through a different equally pleasant gallery as well- I hope they do well. I let them go today with their accompanying paraphernalia and miss them- as silly as it sounds.


----------



## pogo

made some glow in the dark paracord collars to hold ID tags for the boys


----------



## redroses2106

I made this baby giraffe the other day  he's one of my favs so far


----------



## loukodi

Still working on it ...


----------



## jenniferx

Wow, amazing Loukodi!


----------



## moggiemum

freakin amazing tiger , i love it


----------



## MerlinsMum

Can anyone here crochet?

Leading question....
"Can anyone here crochet AND make something for me?" is what I really meant to say.... LOL


----------



## jenniferx

MerlinsMum said:


> Can anyone here crochet?
> 
> Leading question....
> "Can anyone here crochet AND make something for me?" is what I really meant to say.... LOL


I think Lav's may be your lady!


----------



## ItsonlyChris

You guys do really cool stuff  

I haven't managed to do anything crafty since about last Febuary/March and I don't think my photography would count


----------



## redroses2106

oh wow that tiger is amazing! how long has it taken you so far, look forward to seeing it all finished


----------



## moggiemum

MerlinsMum said:


> Can anyone here crochet?
> 
> Leading question....
> "Can anyone here crochet AND make something for me?" is what I really meant to say.... LOL


Mirx in cat chat crochets as well


----------



## branwen

WOW!That is gorgeous Loukodi


----------



## loukodi

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone 



redroses2106 said:


> oh wow that tiger is amazing! how long has it taken you so far, look forward to seeing it all finished


I started it on the 11th December with the aim to finish before Christmas... 

On and off I would say around 50 - 60 hours have gone into this so far and im only half done :001_unsure:

Love the giraffe btw, my favourite too, I always see your latest creations on facebook


----------



## jenniferx

Wow- 60 hours is dedication! It is worth it though. Do you sell them?

Re: FB pages- if any of you have a page put the link up so I can like it/follow it! I always love seeing what new stuff people come up with. I know I have a few already added on FB but I imagine there must be more that I don't!
Mine is - http://www.facebook.com/artbysusie

The latest thing I made was another crochet bear. He has a different face to the last one but is otherwise fairly similar. I make them up as I go along and never remember precisely what I have done before- I should really write it down.


----------



## spid

SO - this is what I've done this week - they were for a shop but it's gone bust! Typical!


----------



## redroses2106

you can definitely tell it's taken a long time, the eyes are brilliant they even have a little twinkle to them. - oops I didn't think anyone from here was on my fb page sorry to double bore you 

love the ickle teddy super cute

sorry the shop went bust spid  I am sure they will sell easily though they look beautiful and very snuggly

my fb is www.facebook.com/buttonsbeadsandbows


----------



## Lavenderb

Not sure if these would be classed as crafts but anyway, the hessian bags are used to store my wool, they began life as sand bags and cost less than a pound each. The curtains are made by me. They began life sitting on B & Q's shelves in the decorating department, advertised as builders decorating sheets. I washed them first as they do shrink a little when washed and then cut and hemmed them. 

Then my floor.....It was painted cream before but was inclined to show every little bit of dust and scuffs and I wanted to spruce it up as cheaply as poss.
An hour on Pinterest threw up some interesting ideas and with trepidation I attempted the wood floor look....using brown paper / wood stain and varnish.

It took a lot of help from my kids and we couldnt use the whole room properly for a week but somehow I got it done and we love it.....the best part is it cost less then £100 to do... It s going to be a work in progress as the varnish ages and looks even better over time. And yes the effect is supposed to be rustic, no straight edges


----------



## LouLatch

My crochet is coming along. 

Ive made a wine bottle cover and a purse for a bday prezzie. Ive made some flowers too, cuz there pretty.


----------



## redroses2106

Lavenderb said:


> Not sure if these would be classed as crafts but anyway, the hessian bags are used to store my wool, they began life as sand bags and cost less than a pound each. The curtains are made by me. They began life sitting on B & Q's shelves in the decorating department, advertised as builders decorating sheets. I washed them first as they do shrink a little when washed and then cut and hemmed them.
> 
> Then my floor.....It was painted cream before but was inclined to show every little bit of dust and scuffs and I wanted to spruce it up as cheaply as poss.
> An hour on Pinterest threw up some interesting ideas and with trepidation I attempted the wood floor look....using brown paper / wood stain and varnish.
> 
> It took a lot of help from my kids and we couldnt use the whole room properly for a week but somehow I got it done and we love it.....the best part is it cost less then £100 to do... It s going to be a work in progress as the varnish ages and looks even better over time. And yes the effect is supposed to be rustic, no straight edges


I love your paper floor, it looks amazing, how does it hold up to pets and high heels and things like that? my floor is a mess but I can't really afford decent laminate at the moment, must say I am VERY tempted to try this, just not sure how it would hold up to Sophie and her playing and running on it


----------



## moggiemum

i have wooden floorboards and then other compressed wood sheets nailed on top , same issue just cant afford the floor covering -woulnt want carpet , animals skit about too much on laminate and lino still too expensive, so i have white painted hallway and bedroom floor too , scuff marks  love your idea i ve seen it somewhere too ,dont know if anyone seen my post a while back on the junk thread , they laid a floor with copper pennies it looked amazing -not sure how much it cost:lol: stunning


----------



## CKins

Lavenderb said:


> Then my floor.....It was painted cream before but was inclined to show every little bit of dust and scuffs and I wanted to spruce it up as cheaply as poss.
> An hour on Pinterest threw up some interesting ideas and with trepidation I attempted the wood floor look....using brown paper / wood stain and varnish.
> 
> It took a lot of help from my kids and we couldnt use the whole room properly for a week but somehow I got it done and we love it.....the best part is it cost less then £100 to do... It s going to be a work in progress as the varnish ages and looks even better over time. And yes the effect is supposed to be rustic, no straight edges


That looks brilliant, how clever!


----------



## Lavenderb

redroses2106 said:


> I love your paper floor, it looks amazing, how does it hold up to pets and high heels and things like that? my floor is a mess but I can't really afford decent laminate at the moment, must say I am VERY tempted to try this, just not sure how it would hold up to Sophie and her playing and running on it


I've used Ronseal hard varnish over the top so it should hold up well and if any dinks do appear you can just repaper that bit and thats all. Its only been down a week but not a scuff on it yet and thats with 3 people and 2 dogs on it. The key is the varnish really.

I've laid laminated wood flooring before and that was a hard job compared to this plus with this method there is no waste bits left over. I'm going to do my hall next. If you look on Pinterest you will see lots of ideas for laying it. Doesnt have to be laid in plank style. You can do it in torn pieces aswell and create an unusual effect. You can use any colour stain. I scuffed up a few pieces as it was drying on the floor so it looks like knots in the (fake) wood.


----------



## LouLatch

My latest project ive done over the past 2 days!


----------



## spid

That's beautiful!

I've been making stitch markers as the plastic ones kept snapping!


----------



## jenniferx

A little guinea pig.


















I'm still completely obsessed with crochet and little amigurumi things. So much pleasure to be gained out a bit of yarn and a hook! 
I got a new Tulip Etimo Rose hook and it's so smooth and wonderful. I even prefer it to my addi swing (although I do need to modify the grip a little). 
I've expanded my mystery balls into a mystery 'line'.

Mousey









Sheep









Creature


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> A little guinea pig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still completely obsessed with crochet and little amigurumi things. So much pleasure to be gained out a bit of yarn and a hook!
> I got a new Tulip Etimo Rose hook and it's so smooth and wonderful. I even prefer it to my addi swing (although I do need to modify the grip a little).
> I've expanded my mystery balls into a mystery 'line'.
> 
> Mousey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creature


Oh, they are just soooo sweet!!!

I know what you mean about crochet, it is so great that a bit of yarn can be transformed into so many things and it's really soothing. I've done a few cute hearts today and have mastered the bobble stitch and the daisy stitch.
I also love the different hooks and yarns and books! 

I cannot master amigurami though!  And it's something I REALLY want to do!


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Oh, they are just soooo sweet!!!
> 
> I know what you mean about crochet, it is so great that a bit of yarn can be transformed into so many things and it's really soothing. I've done a few cute hearts today and have mastered the bobble stitch and the daisy stitch.
> I also love the different hooks and yarns and books!
> 
> I cannot master amigurami though!  And it's something I REALLY want to do!


Thank you  I was actually wondering the other day how you were getting on!

I know- I used to find the repetitiveness of knitting relaxing but crochet has far surpassed it for me now! Also if I make a horlicks of knitting I can never salvage it whereas for some reason I can always see/correct the crochet as I go, which is nice! What hook do you use?

I cannot remember if I put the links up to the youtube vid's that taught me re: amigurumi. I can definitely find them if you want! It's the oddest thing because you could practice till the cows come home- get no where and then suddenly it all just makes sense and you wondered why you struggled at all. I am *certain* you'll get the hang of it!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Thank you  I was actually wondering the other day how you were getting on!
> 
> I know- I used to find the repetitiveness of knitting relaxing but crochet has far surpassed it for me now! Also if I make a horlicks of knitting I can never salvage it whereas for some reason I can always see/correct the crochet as I go, which is nice! What hook do you use?
> 
> I cannot remember if I put the links up to the youtube vid's that taught me re: amigurumi. I can definitely find them if you want! It's the oddest thing because you could practice till the cows come home- get no where and then suddenly it all just makes sense and you wondered why you struggled at all. I am *certain* you'll get the hang of it!


Aw bless you! 

I know what you mean, I'm no good at knitting, but I can see if I have missed a stich or done an extra one and then correct it, it seems to tell you what has gone wrong! 

Do you mean size? I use a variety depending on the yarn, or do you mean the actual hook, I have standard metal ones, but I'm after getting the lovely grip ones now I know I can do it well and actually enjoy it! I like the look of the one you just mentioned.

I have had a look at some youtube videos, I don't know if it was the same ones. That would be lovely thank you. 
I'm hoping it will suddenly click and getting more and more practise and learning the different stitches (which weirdly I can pick up in minutes) will help me click with it, eventually!


----------



## jenniferx

I was just the same- I could learn the stitches no problem but couldn't get the in the round stuff. I think my prob. was trying to count everything. I don't count anything anymore- just use a stitch marker. I have one like this>








Makes life so much easier! As long as you can follow what you're doing in terms of say... alternating between a SC and an increase then that's all you need to do provided you move your marker every round.

The magic circle thing is here:
PlanetJune by June Gilbank » Magic Ring (right-handed)
And the accompanying video is here:
Magic Ring for Crochet (right-handed version) - YouTube

The ball making video I used was this>
Crochet Geek - How to Make a Crochet Ball - Amigurumi - YouTube
But I just realised that it might not be all that helpful because a) she doesn't use the magic circle. B) she only uses a stitchmarker from a certain point on whereas I find it way easier to use the marker from the creation of the circle onwards!

I also make much smaller balls than that. I'll maybe only have two rounds of increasing. The planet June woman is also good for invisible decreasing which is really good for the amigurumi- much less holey!

I went a bit mad with my hooks! Bought more than I know what to do with. I like the addi swings grip but to be honest you can get around the grip thing by modifying your own! I do love the Tulip one though- it glides really smoothly with the yarn which I love, makes it go a lot quicker! I guess it horses for courses though.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> I was just the same- I could learn the stitches no problem but couldn't get the in the round stuff. I think my prob. was trying to count everything. I don't count anything anymore- just use a stitch marker. I have one like this>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes life so much easier! As long as you can follow what you're doing in terms of say... alternating between a SC and an increase then that's all you need to do provided you move your marker every round.
> 
> The magic circle thing is here:
> PlanetJune by June Gilbank » Magic Ring (right-handed)
> And the accompanying video is here:
> Magic Ring for Crochet (right-handed version) - YouTube
> 
> The ball making video I used was this>
> Crochet Geek - How to Make a Crochet Ball - Amigurumi - YouTube
> But I just realised that it might not be all that helpful because a) she doesn't use the magic circle. B) she only uses a stitchmarker from a certain point on whereas I find it way easier to use the marker from the creation of the circle onwards!
> 
> I also make much smaller balls than that. I'll maybe only have two rounds of increasing. The planet June woman is also good for invisible decreasing which is really good for the amigurumi- much less holey!
> 
> I went a bit mad with my hooks! Bought more than I know what to do with. I like the addi swings grip but to be honest you can get around the grip thing by modifying your own! I do love the Tulip one though- it glides really smoothly with the yarn which I love, makes it go a lot quicker! I guess it horses for courses though.


Thanks so much!!!!

I'm determined to do it, I think it's all in my head, I'm saying to myself I can't do it so therefore I can't!!!

I'm hook happy too and wool, I keep seeing lovely ones and get them to use eventually, you can never have too many!! 

Thank you so much again, you are so lovely!! I'm going to try again this afternoon, this morning and last night my shoulder has completely gone and I cannot move my left arm an inch.  I'm more upset I can't carry on crocheting!


----------



## emmaviolet

Little update! I'm doing it, I'm totally doing it!!!  

Thank you Jenniferx! The planet June one really got me on my way! Yay!!


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Thanks so much!!!!
> 
> I'm determined to do it, I think it's all in my head, I'm saying to myself I can't do it so therefore I can't!!!
> 
> I'm hook happy too and wool, I keep seeing lovely ones and get them to use eventually, you can never have too many!!
> 
> Thank you so much again, you are so lovely!! I'm going to try again this afternoon, this morning and last night my shoulder has completely gone and I cannot move my left arm an inch.  I'm more upset I can't carry on crocheting!


Aww thanks, you're very kind! Gosh that sucks about your arm. Is it a like a frozen shoulder thing? The times I have been obsessed with the crochet I have really hurt my fingers. I was really worried I was going to end up with a knarled claw instead of a hand :lol: But wrapping yarn around the hooks helps- as does not crocheting for 5 hours in a row!

Don't talk to me about wool. I have a washing basket full of it. I buy online, I buy in the pound shop, in craft shops, in textile shops.... it's out of control! I really don't even have the space for anymore now.


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Little update! I'm doing it, I'm totally doing it!!!
> 
> Thank you Jenniferx! The planet June one really got me on my way! Yay!!


Oh YAY!  It was hers that I found really helpful- you'll be regaling us with your amigurumi creations in no time!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Aww thanks, you're very kind! Gosh that sucks about your arm. Is it a like a frozen shoulder thing? The times I have been obsessed with the crochet I have really hurt my fingers. I was really worried I was going to end up with a knarled claw instead of a hand :lol: But wrapping yarn around the hooks helps- as does not crocheting for 5 hours in a row!
> 
> Don't talk to me about wool. I have a washing basket full of it. I buy online, I buy in the pound shop, in craft shops, in textile shops.... it's out of control! I really don't even have the space for anymore now.


It's a reoccurring thing, but then it can come out of the blue and be so painful that I can't even mobe it an inch. I think they want to x ray it soon to check on it. It couldn't stop me though, I started with the crochet and it has actually helped it. Also I have hand problems (arthritis and reynards) but it has helped on thee whole with that too!

Oh the wool!! I was out today and picked up some more!  I want a few more from this little shop I get a few bits from (beautiful colours!), hobbycraft the other day I came back with six!!  Ebay and I even get the magazines with ideas and free wool to have a little practise with! I think I may have a problem!
Plus I'm also working on a little project with buttons and have gone completely mad with buttons on ebay! 



jenniferx said:


> Oh YAY!  It was hers that I found really helpful- you'll be regaling us with your amigurumi creations in no time!


Yes, she did it so well. Plus I had tried the crochet guru before, but like you said she doesn't do the magic circle, so I was a bit confused. But I think now I know a bit more I can take bits and bobs from different places to make a whole IYKWIM!

Thanks so much, I hope to make something even a tenth as nice as yours!!


----------



## Lavenderb

emmaviolet said:


> It's a reoccurring thing, but then it can come out of the blue and be so painful that I can't even mobe it an inch. I think they want to x ray it soon to check on it. It couldn't stop me though, I started with the crochet and it has actually helped it. Also I have hand problems (arthritis and reynards) but it has helped on thee whole with that too!
> 
> Oh the wool!! I was out today and picked up some more!  I want a few more from this little shop I get a few bits from (beautiful colours!), hobbycraft the other day I came back with six!!  Ebay and I even get the magazines with ideas and free wool to have a little practise with! I think I may have a problem!
> Plus I'm also working on a little project with buttons and have gone completely mad with buttons on ebay!
> 
> Yes, she did it so well. Plus I had tried the crochet guru before, but like you said she doesn't do the magic circle, so I was a bit confused. But I think now I know a bit more I can take bits and bobs from different places to make a whole IYKWIM!
> 
> Thanks so much, I hope to make something even a tenth as nice as yours!!


Have you ever tried making your own buttons? I got some Fimo really cheap in a sale and its brill for making your own one of a kind buttons.


----------



## spid

OMG my order book is now empty - I am bereft!


----------



## CKins

I made these at the weekend for my beautiful Niece's 1st Birthday party, I was pretty chuffed with them  (you can just about see their little tails too  )


----------



## BoogieWoogie

They look amazing CKins and so delicious. 

Thought does anyone else often feel guilty whilst eating cakes that someone like Ckins has spent ages cooking and making them look amazing just to have greedy buggers demolish them in microseconds? I certainly do


----------



## CKins

Nah, I don't feel guilty, you shouldn't either. Part of the fun of making something like that is to see people enjoying them. Whenever I bake something I'm particularly pleased with I always take a photo so I can look back at them


----------



## emmaviolet

Lavenderb said:


> Have you ever tried making your own buttons? I got some Fimo really cheap in a sale and its brill for making your own one of a kind buttons.


No I haven't! Wow that sounds so cool!

Don't be giving me a new obsession!!


----------



## Donut76

your stuff is all so fantastic 

I kinda make things up as i go along

I have made Sock monkeys & rabbits before
I have also made Angel a Monkey that has out lasted ANYTHING i have bought in the shop & its only hand sewn 

I am currently making Angel a coat  - it may be ready to wear next winter HAHA

I dont follow a pattern but i have made a Victorian maid outfit A dragon inc little spines for my daughters hair & a tail  A grasshopper outfit & a Zebra  - no pics as my children are wearing them 

I have done cross stitch in the past but stopped when i had my first baby who is now 10yrs old !! 

I NEED a sewing machine as i just hand stitch everything (then i need to learn to use one)

I can knit but only scarfs or squares for blankets - I just cannot crochett - somebody was teaching me but she says she THINKS that im almost doing it like im left handed (i used to be) & its like my hands are arguing with each other on which is doing the work (she was 90 with dementia so it probably sounded perfectly fine to her lol) - im also very heavy handed so i tend to do tight stitches which doesnt help


----------



## Lavenderb

Donut76 said:


> your stuff is all so fantastic
> 
> I kinda make things up as i go along
> 
> I have made Sock monkeys & rabbits before
> I have also made Angel a Monkey that has out lasted ANYTHING i have bought in the shop & its only hand sewn
> 
> I am currently making Angel a coat  - it may be ready to wear next winter HAHA
> 
> I dont follow a pattern but i have made a Victorian maid outfit A dragon inc little spines for my daughters hair & a tail  A grasshopper outfit & a Zebra  - no pics as my children are wearing them
> 
> I have done cross stitch in the past but stopped when i had my first baby who is now 10yrs old !!
> 
> I NEED a sewing machine as i just hand stitch everything (then i need to learn to use one)
> 
> I can knit but only scarfs or squares for blankets - I just cannot crochett - somebody was teaching me but she says she THINKS that im almost doing it like im left handed (i used to be) & its like my hands are arguing with each other on which is doing the work (she was 90 with dementia so it probably sounded perfectly fine to her lol) - im also very heavy handed so i tend to do tight stitches which doesnt help


if you can knit squares then you can knit full stop...the complicated looking patterns are just variations of knit or purl  As for the tension being tight, you can try using bigger needles to get the right size. I'm currently knitting a top for myself....the pattern calls for size 4 circular needles. Ive got size 5 circulars so they will do cos noone else will know lol, plus I like the baggier feel for tops.
I also do crochet. The crochet stitches are a little more complex but basically all a version of one stitch. Youtube vids are great for learning stitches you aren't sure of.
Don't be afraid to experiment, there are no rules, you can use different wools, different size needles, and see what effects you get.


----------



## spid

Catnip mice - 30% of sales go to Fluffables to help rescue cats.


----------



## debijw

After posting my drawings on this thread, I took the plunge and made a Facebook page called Simply Graphite. I was asked by a couple of people if I did commissions and today I will be delivering the first. It's taken me 5 days to complete, approx 40 hrs and I just hope they like it.


----------



## loukodi

Congrats!! Glad its going well! 

I was going to start a fb page but I have no idea where to begin.


----------



## spid

Only my second attempt at crochet - I had a sofa day yesterday and practised granny squares - they aren't prefect but I quite like them. I leant about 5 new stitches too!


----------



## debijw

loukodi said:


> Congrats!! Glad its going well!
> 
> I was going to start a fb page but I have no idea where to begin.


Thank you loukodi, he really liked it it's a valentines present for his partner, a drawing of one of their wedding photos.

You can do a FB page from your personal page. Click on the wheel icon at the top of the page and click on create a page. You don't have all the registering and messing about and it gets added to your favourites so is easily accessible. Go on do it :thumbup:


----------



## loukodi

debijw said:


> Thank you loukodi, he really liked it it's a valentines present for his partner, a drawing of one of their wedding photos.
> 
> You can do a FB page from your personal page. Click on the wheel icon at the top of the page and click on create a page. You don't have all the registering and messing about and it gets added to your favourites so is easily accessible. Go on do it :thumbup:


Awww how sweet, that's a good idea, can you post the link and I will like your page 

Haha im trying now, I don't even know what category I would put my burnings in, and need to think of a name :confused1:


----------



## debijw

loukodi said:


> Awww how sweet, that's a good idea, can you post the link and I will like your page
> 
> Haha im trying now, I don't even know what category I would put my burnings in, and need to think of a name :confused1:


I would do the page as an artist, that's what you are only you burn instead of using pencils, paint, etc.

I don't know how to add the link but if you type Simply Graphite in the search bar it comes up.


----------



## jenniferx

Debi that is fantastic  I love your drawings and I liked your page.

What you need now is a direct URL .... this link shows you how you get it>
https://www.facebook.com/notes/equi...ty-url-for-your-facebook-page/474147772600069

Hopefully then you'll be able to say facebook.com/simplygraphite (if that hasn't already been taken). 
I'd also change your category to 'Artist' versus 'Just for Fun'. More people with an interest in the arts will find it if it is in that category.

Spid- your granny squares are fab. It's addictive isn't it? :lol:

I got an order last night for these two- The Mystery Creatures are going International! To Canada.


----------



## spid

I love those creatures - my daughter would love them too. 

I enjoyed doing the granny squares - having a break today. Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## debijw

jenniferx said:


> Debi that is fantastic  I love your drawings and I liked your page.
> 
> What you need now is a direct URL .... this link shows you how you get it>
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/equi...ty-url-for-your-facebook-page/474147772600069
> 
> Hopefully then you'll be able to say facebook.com/simplygraphite (if that hasn't already been taken).
> I'd also change your category to 'Artist' versus 'Just for Fun'. More people with an interest in the arts will find it if it is in that category.
> 
> Spid- your granny squares are fab. It's addictive isn't it? :lol:
> 
> I got an order last night for these two- The Mystery Creatures are going International! To Canada.


Thank you. I adore your Mystery Creatures in fact all your animals, How do you manage to make them so small?

I did everything you said and here it is. www.facebook.com/simplygraphite Thank you again.


----------



## spid

debijw said:


> Thank you. I adore your Mystery Creatures in fact all your animals, How do you manage to make them so small?
> 
> I did everything you said and here it is. www.facebook.com/simplygraphite Thank you again.


I liked your page too but couldn't find anywhere to comment expect under pics.


----------



## jenniferx

spid said:


> I love those creatures - my daughter would love them too.


Thank you 



debijw said:


> Thank you. I adore your Mystery Creatures in fact all your animals, How do you manage to make them so small?
> 
> I did everything you said and here it is. www.facebook.com/simplygraphite Thank you again.


That address will be so much easier to share now- and good for business cards too if you put yourself 'out there'. I think your drawings are really beautiful- the one of your grandson is especially striking!

Thank you re: the miniatures. You know half the time I make them look at them and think- really? How did that happen? :lol: It's the best feeling to have an idea in your head- turn it into something real and have others enjoy it as well.


----------



## debijw

spid said:


> I liked your page too but couldn't find anywhere to comment expect under pics.


Thanks Spid, I have added a comment box, I didn't realise there wasn't one.

I just love the colours of your granny squares, I can see a throw made of them, it would be so warm and snuggly. :thumbsup: Perfect for the awful weather we're having.


----------



## Donut76

I have just finished sewing Angels coat its 12:40 am ... Hope she likes it .. It started snowing earlier (didn't stay) so I'm glad I've finished

Phew


----------



## Guest

I'm learning to crochet. Need to get hold of a thick crochery hook, can't see the hook on the smaller thinner ones.


----------



## Mirx3

Tablet cover


----------



## jenniferx

Mirx3 said:


> Tablet cover


It looks so lovely and oooooooh. Did you use a jogless technique for changing the colours of the stripes? It makes it look so neat. I've not had much call to use it so far but I learnt how to do it and I think it makes a big difference!

I finished one of my birds at the weekend and it is already away to a new home. First time I have sold a piece before it was even completed!


----------



## Zayna

some quality stuff on here! what a talented bunch! Great idea for a thread. Im into drawing and sketching myself. Preferred materials are biro and pencil. Cant seem to get on with paint or pastels.. i have tried. I can only draw horses though!!

The first two are a bit rough as it was my first time drawing in biro.. the third I did quite recently and is probably my best piece of art to date.. always room for improvement though!!


----------



## lisaslovelys

I can knit and crochet anything 

Knitted blanket with crocheted roses


Mr & Mrs Claus



Cinderella Topsy Turvy Doll





I do other crafts like cross stitching , drawing , etc but I love knitting as I can knit and watch tv at the same time


----------



## CKins

lisaslovelys said:


> Cinderella Topsy Turvy Doll


Love that, very clever!


----------



## lisaslovelys

Thanks only takes a few days to make I have had loads of requests for this one


----------



## jenniferx

Those knitted dolls are fantastic- just before Christmas my OH bought me a couple of little knitted snowmen with hats on them and I was like... how do they make them? I'm so slow at knitting. It took me a month of reasonable dedication to finish a scarf.

Little Mini-phant. Crocheted.


----------



## lisaslovelys

jenniferx said:


> Those knitted dolls are fantastic- just before Christmas my OH bought me a couple of little knitted snowmen with hats on them and I was like... how do they make them? I'm so slow at knitting. It took me a month of reasonable dedication to finish a scarf.
> 
> Little Mini-phant. Crocheted.


Aww how cute is he  
I have been knitting for years could probably knit in my sleep now :laugh:

I only just taught myself how to crochet tho , the blanket in picture looked a bit bare so I wanted to knit flowers for the centre but could not find any that I liked . I fell in love with the rose but it was crochet so one Sunday I looked for an online tutorial with pictures and taught myself to crochet and made the roses 
I have made snowmen Mr and Mrs Frosty lol , Peppa pig and George a kangaroo with joey in pouch and I had friends who wanted Winnie the pooh so I have made a few of him .. I am working on Christmas tree decorations for this christmas as I have had lots of requests for them angels snowmen santa etc ...
and 3 people want Mr & Mrs Claus  it gives me something to do with my hands I can't just sit and watch tv I have to be doing something with my hands


----------



## sharloid

I'm enjoying looking at all the pictures on here. Sadly I can't do anything crafty.

To those that can knit and crochet, which did you find easiest to pick up? I'd like to have a go at one.


----------



## jenniferx

sharloid said:


> I'm enjoying looking at all the pictures on here. Sadly I can't do anything crafty.
> 
> To those that can knit and crochet, which did you find easiest to pick up? I'd like to have a go at one.


Go for it!  I think the best place to learn if you don't have someone to show you in person is youtube. There are videos on everything, from total beginner.

Re: Knitting versus Crochet. It's hard to say because I was taught knitting at primary school age 7- and I only taught myself crochet two months ago age 28, so bit of an unfair comparison!! I think knitting is probably easier to learn initially- I find it gentler on my hands as well- but I don't knit much. As a personal preference I find crochet more rewarding. To be honest, hooks and needles are pretty cheap so you could always give both a go and see what you enjoy most!


----------



## Quinzell

The Battersea Dogs Home blanket pattern - Battersea appeals to knitters to help create blankets for foster dogs - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home is quite a simple pattern  I started on this - although I have yet to finish a complete blanket.


----------



## lisaslovelys

I have been knitting since I was a little girl and I taught myself to crochet around 4/5 weeks ago .
I think knitting is easier and less fiddly than crochet but that maybe because I am new to the crochet, my cousin crochets really fast and I don't know how she does it as I have to do it slowly but I can knit really fast


----------



## jenniferx

Bit upset today- I went to take my other half to my exhibition today and someone had squashed my robin. It stands upright on a watering can and someone had clearly tried to pull it off and bent it's legs so it was on its side.  The pic below is how it should look. It was basically on its side whilst still glued down. I was able to fix it because the wire legs are posable but still.


----------



## spid

jenniferx said:


> Bit upset today- I went to take my other half to my exhibition today and someone had squashed my robin. It stands upright on a watering can and someone had clearly tried to pull it off and bent it's legs so it was on its side.  The pic below is how it should look. It was basically on its side whilst still glued down. I was able to fix it because the wire legs are posable but still.


That's awful! Hugs.


----------



## spid

SO I've been knitting up - sorry crocheting up - these - a small basket and a big 'thing' - it's a mystery that will be revealed when it's 














.


----------



## lisaslovelys

spid said:


> SO I've been knitting up - sorry crocheting up - these - a small basket and a big 'thing' - it's a mystery that will be revealed when it's
> View attachment 133356
> 
> 
> View attachment 133357
> .


Is it finished yet ?


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Bit upset today- I went to take my other half to my exhibition today and someone had squashed my robin. It stands upright on a watering can and someone had clearly tried to pull it off and bent it's legs so it was on its side.  The pic below is how it should look. It was basically on its side whilst still glued down. I was able to fix it because the wire legs are posable but still.


Oh no!  How awful of them, people are so cruel at times. When people have taken time to make something beautiful, it's such a shame. 

Glad you was able to fix it and hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## emmaviolet

I have to say I really adore crocheting and I can't believe I can actually make things with it, I'm kind of bemused actually! 

Thanks to Jennifer I finally learnt them amigurami and have made my first animal and now I'm hooked and have gotten a couple of books for some other animals I want to try.

Here's my first attempt at making something, a mouse (quick phone photo)



And here's a bobble beret I have just finished.



I can't quite believe I have done them tbh, I thought some of these things were way beyond me.


----------



## loukodi

The little mouse is sweet!

Jennifer - I saw on facebook about your poor robin, some people have no respect for things 

This is my update, im nearly finished now, need to work a bit more under the chin, but soon I can declare her done!!


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks guys- it was a nightmare weekend. My beautiful 17.5yr old dog passed away unexpectedly on Sat at home. I'm just broken at the minute.

Emma- Your crochet is wonderful! You have such an obvious talent for it- and a passion, which always goes a long way. I love your mouse in particular. Soon you'll be making up your own patterns! 

The Tiger is incredible. If you don't sell these you should! I bet they'd go for a small fortune. x


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Thanks guys- it was a nightmare weekend. My beautiful 17.5yr old dog passed away unexpectedly on Sat at home. I'm just broken at the minute.
> 
> Emma- Your crochet is wonderful! You have such an obvious talent for it- and a passion, which always goes a long way. I love your mouse in particular. Soon you'll be making up your own patterns!
> 
> The Tiger is incredible. If you don't sell these you should! I bet they'd go for a small fortune. x


Oh Jennifer I'm so, so sorry about your dog. 

How heartbreaking, I'm so sorry. It's no easier even if they make a good age as you kind of feel they could go on forever.

I'm so sorry.

Thank you for your kind words, I do love it and am amazed I can create something that looks like anything. 

My thoughts are with you. x


----------



## emmaviolet

loukodi said:


> The little mouse is sweet!
> 
> Jennifer - I saw on facebook about your poor robin, some people have no respect for things
> 
> This is my update, im nearly finished now, need to work a bit more under the chin, but soon I can declare her done!!


That is so amazing!

She looks so alive, wonderful!!


----------



## debijw

jenniferx said:


> Thanks guys- it was a nightmare weekend. My beautiful 17.5yr old dog passed away unexpectedly on Sat at home. I'm just broken at the minute.
> 
> Emma- Your crochet is wonderful! You have such an obvious talent for it- and a passion, which always goes a long way. I love your mouse in particular. Soon you'll be making up your own patterns!
> 
> The Tiger is incredible. If you don't sell these you should! I bet they'd go for a small fortune. x


Oh jennifer I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending virtual hugs to you.


----------



## debijw

loukodi said:


> The little mouse is sweet!
> 
> Jennifer - I saw on facebook about your poor robin, some people have no respect for things
> 
> This is my update, im nearly finished now, need to work a bit more under the chin, but soon I can declare her done!!


She's fabulous Loukodi, Jennifer is right you should be selling these for a lot of money.


----------



## Quinzell

emmaviolet said:


> I have to say I really adore crocheting and I can't believe I can actually make things with it, I'm kind of bemused actually!
> 
> Thanks to Jennifer I finally learnt them amigurami and have made my first animal and now I'm hooked and have gotten a couple of books for some other animals I want to try.
> 
> Here's my first attempt at making something, a mouse (quick phone photo)
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a bobble beret I have just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't quite believe I have done them tbh, I thought some of these things were way beyond me.


Wow! I'm incredibly impressed! I still have yet to successfully complete anything crotchetwise. I need some Jennifer help!!


----------



## Quinzell

jenniferx said:


> Thanks guys- it was a nightmare weekend. My beautiful 17.5yr old dog passed away unexpectedly on Sat at home. I'm just broken at the minute.
> 
> Emma- Your crochet is wonderful! You have such an obvious talent for it- and a passion, which always goes a long way. I love your mouse in particular. Soon you'll be making up your own patterns!
> 
> The Tiger is incredible. If you don't sell these you should! I bet they'd go for a small fortune. x


I'm so sorry to hear about your dog, hun xx


----------



## emmaviolet

LouiseH said:


> Wow! I'm incredibly impressed! I still have yet to successfully complete anything crotchetwise. I need some Jennifer help!!


Aw thank you so much!!

I was the same and never 'made' anything and kept practising stitches etc, as though I was afraid to make a mistake, so just go for it, because it doesn't matter if you go wrong, especially if, like me, you have plenty of cheaper wool to use first.

The mouse was a youtube tutorial and they explain it really well. If you follow along with something I think it gives you loads of confidence to make other things.

The hat was a pattern, I'm shocked I followed it!

ETA, if you are struggling with the magic circle the video Jennifer posted earlier in the thread really helps a lot, then it's just basic double crochet from there.


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks all, I really appreciate it. He was peaceful- that was the main thing. 

The crafting helps- mindless and focusing at the same time. 
Here's some of the newer stuff.


















Been really enjoying making these too. 









Louise- what is the problem with the crochet? Let me know and I'll see if I can help in anyway. x


----------



## loukodi

Sorry about your boy  xx


----------



## Guest

Well that blue scarf is knitted up just needs something on it now then it will be ready to sell. The moey I get from what I've knitted and sold will go to manchester dogs home might even be droppng some dog food of for the dogs. if it's a success I may even take it further and look at setting up a business. For now it's for family and friends as a trial. Not sure how much to charge.


----------



## jenniferx

I'm still focusing on the crochet. Feels like an age since I did any of the little woollen sculptures, though it was only last week. Need to get round to taking some pictures.

Here are some of the things I have made recently- apologies to anyone who see's these on FB as well.



































The jellyfish is a bit different from my usual stuff because it's more of a hanging ornament for bathrooms/door knobs etc... It sold right away. Which is always lovely.


----------



## spid

A few recent makes and the last picture is of the stock I'm taking to the baby show on Saturday.


----------



## oliviarussian

spid said:


> A few recent makes and the last picture is of the stock I'm taking to the baby show on Saturday.


Are leg warmers making a fashion comeback? Very cute!


----------



## LinznMilly

Wow! Just been catching up with this thread. Some very talented members on here, and some who aren't giving themselves enough credit :hand:

Jennifer, I'm loving all your little crochet animals  The "mystery creature" reminds me of a gremlin  and I just love your jellyfish.

My bro has turned his hands to drawing (and reading ... in short he's turning into me :scared so we've had a little drawing competition going on in our family.

Here's my attempt at a certain dog in my household:


I've done some cartoon characters too, but they're still over at my brother's as I really drew them for my nephew. 

I haven't done any calligraphy lately, though I'm really thinking of taking it up again with the view of maybe selling it on. :blush:


----------



## spid

oliviarussian said:


> Are leg warmers making a fashion comeback? Very cute!


Certainly for wee ones.


----------



## 8tansox

Well, I might be able to join in this thread soon! I have recently started an evening course (8 weeks) on a beginner's sewing course. Monday evenings, 3 hours..... first one was on Monday just gone and I made, from scratch, some bunting!!!!!!!!!!!!!  About as useful as a chocolate tea-pot I know, but, it's a start! Next week, I'm making a "bag" apparently!  The instructor is very patient bless her!:w00t:


----------



## 8tansox

jenniferx said:


> Bit upset today- I went to take my other half to my exhibition today and someone had squashed my robin. It stands upright on a watering can and someone had clearly tried to pull it off and bent it's legs so it was on its side.  The pic below is how it should look. It was basically on its side whilst still glued down. I was able to fix it because the wire legs are posable but still.


Grrrr. people do so annoy me. So sorry for you though.


----------



## LouLatch

I finished this little chap yesterday. His limbs are a bit long but I followed the pattern so not sure why.

He needs a name now! (suggestions welcome  )


----------



## loukodi

Bertie Bear !


----------



## LouLatch

loukodi said:


> Bertie Bear !


I like it!!!


----------



## jenniferx

8tansox said:


> Grrrr. people do so annoy me. So sorry for you though.


Thank you. It's not been a great experience all round- footfall for the place has been dire with all the awful weather. 
This has been my 3rd exhibition and I'm not going to do it again at this venue.



LouLatch said:


> I finished this little chap yesterday. His limbs are a bit long but I followed the pattern so not sure why.
> 
> He needs a name now! (suggestions welcome  )


He is great!  And looks a decent size too! Sizing can depend on yarn variations etc.... Next time you can just amend it yourself so that you stop when you think the limbs are the right length for you.


----------



## LouLatch

jenniferx said:


> He is great!  And looks a decent size too! Sizing can depend on yarn variations etc.... Next time you can just amend it yourself so that you stop when you think the limbs are the right length for you.


Thanks!  Yea I will do that for the arms I don't think the legs look too bad. My sister has put an order in for one so will be making another at some point.

Hes lucky hes still in one piece the morning after my dog pinched him off the table and was throwing him around!!!!!!! Shes got the devil in her at the minute, hes safe on top the wardrobe now.


----------



## loukodi

Poor Bertie Bear

Do you make dog ones?


----------



## LouLatch

loukodi said:


> Poor Bertie Bear
> 
> Do you make dog ones?


I know it was very sad, he survived though so its ok!!! 

I guess you could make them for dogs, not sure if the fibres off the wool would be good for them though?


----------



## loukodi

Oops sorry, I meant ones of dogs, not for dogs. Like the ones in your avatar?


----------



## LouLatch

Oh ooops sorry. 

No i didn't make them i only started crocheting a month ago.

I got them from here - https://www.facebook.com/HambalsAndFriends?fref=ts


----------



## CRL

for those who are interested there is a crafters fair at the Malvern show ground, today, tomorrow and saturday
Three Counties Showground Event Calendar


----------



## spid

LouLatch said:


> I finished this little chap yesterday. His limbs are a bit long but I followed the pattern so not sure why.
> 
> He needs a name now! (suggestions welcome  )


He's lovely!

Here are the last couple of days makes


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> I'm still focusing on the crochet. Feels like an age since I did any of the little woollen sculptures, though it was only last week. Need to get round to taking some pictures.
> 
> Here are some of the things I have made recently- apologies to anyone who see's these on FB as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jellyfish is a bit different from my usual stuff because it's more of a hanging ornament for bathrooms/door knobs etc... It sold right away. Which is always lovely.


Oooh I love the jellyfish, it's so cool and different.

I always love your little mystery creatures too, they all have something unique to them!



LouLatch said:


> I finished this little chap yesterday. His limbs are a bit long but I followed the pattern so not sure why.
> 
> He needs a name now! (suggestions welcome  )


That's sooooo cute!! I really like him!

I have to say I actually love his long limbs. I always used to collect bears (still have them) and long legged ones were my favourite, I used to put them sitting on a chair with them hanging over.


----------



## emmaviolet

I've been working on a rabbit lately but it's quite a long one with lots of parts, so this morning I just made this little piggy, just to do something a little different and finish it quickly.


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Oooh I love the jellyfish, it's so cool and different.
> 
> I always love your little mystery creatures too, they all have something unique to them!


Thanks Emma  I've dropped the prices on the Mystery Animals to a tenner. I am accumulating far too many! That's where this obsession takes you! LOL.

I love your little pig- you've so got a hang of it now! Show me more!!! :lol

I made a slipper at the weekend. It's shockingly warm and cosy considering it's as thin as it is. The joke of course is that I didn't use a pattern and I didn't write it down! Oh well should be able to figure it out by looking at it. It wasn't very complicated!










Most recent make>


----------



## RubyFelicity

Lovely thread this.


----------



## babycham2002

awww the slipper is so cute
I have a friend that would go mad for that jellyfish!! so cute

I have mainly been doing stuff for The Chinese Crested Rescue to sell on the stand at Crufts so here is a few bits from that

Buttons are not yet added to this 




Toggle bags


I really like the colour mix on this one


----------



## BoogieWoogie

Those cushions are amazing! Your going to have no money raising loads of money with those on your stand.


----------



## LinznMilly

Hi all.

Haven't been around much these past couple of weeks, for various reasons, but I haven't been idle in my absence - in fact I've been working a little on my calligraphy, just like I said I would:





Must confess I cheated slightly - the ruled paper is the only paper I have in the house atm, and they're done with pencil and gel pens, as opposed to the genuine calligraphy set but atm they're all I have to work with. There's more, too, but the pics weren't very good :blush: .

Going to go back and play thread catch-up now


----------



## spid

My most recent make - only 4 weeks since I finally learnt to crochet so I'm a little pleased with this


----------



## emmaviolet

I've been working on some African flower squares and bits and bobs and I stole Jennifer's idea of jellyfish and have made a little few of those that my family members have stolen!

I made a little hedgehog yesterday and it was my first time with novelty yarn, but that was easier then anything! Here he is...



Today I went into town and got some wool in a charity shop that has a really good selection and I go in often and chat to the woman. 
She asked me if I would crochet her a little owl for her side and gave me the wool she wanted. I hope it's good enough though!  I'm doing a couple of practises first to make sure it's ok!


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> I've been working on some African flower squares and bits and bobs and I stole Jennifer's idea of jellyfish and have made a little few of those that my family members have stolen!
> 
> I made a little hedgehog yesterday and it was my first time with novelty yarn, but that was easier then anything! Here he is...
> 
> 
> 
> Today I went into town and got some wool in a charity shop that has a really good selection and I go in often and chat to the woman.
> She asked me if I would crochet her a little owl for her side and gave me the wool she wanted. I hope it's good enough though!  I'm doing a couple of practises first to make sure it's ok!


He's so cute! I can't believe you thought the furry yarn was easy! I had a grey one of those and made such a horlicks of it, it was unreal! Do you find you can make them quite quickly now?


----------



## MCWillow

Soooo - I got myself a sewing machine, even though I haven't used one for 25 years 

I had my first play with it today, and realised I just cannot sew in a straight line - although I did load the bobbin, and thread the machine with no mistakes :lol:

Needs lots more practice I think 

I bought a load of sheets and duvet covers from a charity shop for that very reason :thumbup:

This cost me about 50p - the green sheet was £1 (I used less than half of it), the stuffing came from a cushion we were going to throw away, the ribbon was around a fluffy throw D got me for Christmas 

So, my first attempt at using a sewing machine since I was 13!!

I made it small as I was just practicing, but Rowan seems to like it


----------



## MCWillow

Seems Willow likes it too


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> He's so cute! I can't believe you thought the furry yarn was easy! I had a grey one of those and made such a horlicks of it, it was unreal! Do you find you can make them quite quickly now?


Thank you! I think I am getting quicker really.

What do you think went wrong? Did you do a magic circle? I started to do one and that was a mess so I chained two instead. Also I used another wool with it, a similar colour at the same time, I think on it's own it would be far too hard!


----------



## debijw

Anyone fancy trying this? it's on the Handimania FB page.

[youtube_browser]YPer3Xv2QSM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Flamingoes

debijw said:


> Anyone fancy trying this? it's on the Handimania FB page.
> 
> [youtube_browser]YPer3Xv2QSM[/youtube_browser]


Was it you that made me my Bumble cuddly toy?


----------



## debijw

Flamingoes said:


> Was it you that made me my Bumble cuddly toy?


It was, seems like a long time ago. X


----------



## Flamingoes

debijw said:


> It was, seems like a long time ago. X


Not to me it doesn't, because he sits on top of my mum's sewing box and I kiss him and have done, every single night  xxxxxx


----------



## debijw

Flamingoes said:


> Not to me it doesn't, because he sits on top of my mum's sewing box and I kiss him and have done, every single night  xxxxxx


Awww, that's lovely. X


----------



## MCWillow

Todays project - catnip pillows 

Cut out and stitched the letters on, one done, 4 to go.









Last one to stuff and hem









Done!









Was intending to edge all five, but had to be done by hand, and as I had been at it for hours, the wine was calling louder than the edging 









They went down well, with and without the edging :thumbup:


----------



## LinznMilly

New hobby 

Obviously not quite finished, full of mistakes, but it is my first attempt at cross-stitch, so please be kind (or at least, not too critical :blush

Attached pic for quickness.


----------



## ForestWomble

LinznMilly said:


> New hobby
> 
> Obviously not quite finished, full of mistakes, but it is my first attempt at cross-stitch, so please be kind (or at least, not too critical :blush
> 
> Attached pic for quickness.


Well done for a first attempt.
Do you mind if I give you a hint?


----------



## LinznMilly

Animallover26 said:


> Well done for a first attempt.
> Do you mind if I give you a hint?


If it's make sure all the crosses point in the same direction, I know.  There are a couple that might cross the other way, a few where I've missed a stitch out, but in general I have tried to ensure they all go in the same direction.

If it's finish one colour before starting another, that was the general idea, but I ran out of both pink threads, so I'm improvising until I can get some more. 

Any other hints are more than welcome.


----------



## ForestWomble

LinznMilly said:


> If it's make sure all the crosses point in the same direction, I know.  There are a couple that might cross the other way, a few where I've missed a stitch out, but in general I have tried to ensure they all go in the same direction.


You read my mind, but I do have a hint of making sure they are all in the right direction, it also makes the thread last further.
Stitch the bottom stitches of one row first, then go back along that row for the top stitch. (Hope that makes sense).

I used to enjoy doing cross stitch, enjoy it


----------



## LinznMilly

Animallover26 said:


> You read my mind, but I do have a hint of making sure they are all in the right direction, it also makes the thread last further.
> Stitch the bottom stitches of one row first, then go back along that row for the top stitch. (Hope that makes sense).
> 
> I used to enjoy doing cross stitch, enjoy it


I think I know what you mean - do the row of bottom left to top right first, then go back over and do the bottom right to top left?

I am enjoying it. I was reaching the point of stagnating with all my usual hobbies (even the calligraphy which I've only recently picked back up) and was getting bored of them. The cross-stitch has given me a new lease of life.


----------



## ForestWomble

LinznMilly said:


> I think I know what you mean -* do the row of bottom left to top right first, then go back over and do the bottom right to top left?*
> 
> I am enjoying it. I was reaching the point of stagnating with all my usual hobbies (even the calligraphy which I've only recently picked back up) and was getting bored of them. The cross-stitch has given me a new lease of life.


Correct


----------



## jenniferx

Lots of lovely new stuff being shared!

Does anyone watch the Great British Sewing Bee? I sort of dip in and out of it because I'm crap at sewing so only do what I need to. I think I'd quite like a machine but I worry it would be another thing to obsess over and take up all my time!

My birds in the exhibition has concluded. So relieved to get them out of there. Don't know whether I mentioned but the robin had been fiddled with *again* after I fixed it. What is wrong with people?  Anyway it's home now. One of the councils contacted me last week to express an interest in buying them along with my miniatures so we'll see how that goes.

Here's some of the things I've been doing lately.

Eva the Mystery Ball









Many Jelly's









Rabbit









Abstract Beagle


----------



## foxiesummer

xgemma86x said:


> I'm not crafty but my mum makes her own cards. She's made some beautiful 1s  xx


So do I. Is she a member of Docrafts, if not why not, lol. I'm a member and go under the name WendyDOG.


----------



## foxiesummer

I'm into greeting card making and blackwork embroidery. Some of my efforts can be seen on my Pinterest boards. Wendy E. Green on Pinterest
under the headings My embroidered cards, My cards (not embroidered) and My blackwork and cross stitch. Here's a taster.


----------



## MCWillow

A proper sized cat bed this time. I designed it and made my own pattern too 

All the cushions are removable, so the cover can be washed. I made the cushions too!

Quite proud of this one - and my lines are getting straighter :thumbup:

First cushion pocket finished









Velcro fastenings on the cushion pockets









The top pinned on ready to be sewed (did all the pockets first)









The cushions









End product









And three seals of approval so far


----------



## JANICE199

MCWillow said:


> A proper sized cat bed this time. I designed it and made my own pattern too
> 
> All the cushions are removable, so the cover can be washed. I made the cushions too!
> 
> Quite proud of this one - and my lines are getting straighter :thumbup:
> 
> First cushion pocket finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velcro fastenings on the cushion pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top pinned on ready to be sewed (did all the pockets first)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cushions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And three seals of approval so far


*That is absolutely beautiful. Well done!*


----------



## MCWillow

Me again :blush:

Today I attempted an 8 corner cushion - this is the second attempt! The fabric I used on the first attempt was much too flimsy to hold the shape!


----------



## moggiemum

willow your beds are amazing i love your way of doing it and the bows on the corners , well just lovely now put bed with rowan on and silver bows in a box and i ll pm you my address  , i loveeeeee your corner cushion too , naughty but nice cat-nip pillows - you just know they are gonna steal each others  
great designs and good sewing , i was wondering where you had gotten too lol, x


----------



## 8tansox

I'm really enjoying this thread and looking through all the photographs of beautiful things being made by you clever lot!

So, I was wondering if anyone can help me with a decision I need to make to buy my first sewing machine.

It needs to be electric of course, the one I am learning on is a Brother, it does not have a foot pedal but it has an on/off button and a cutting device for thread. I like those features, but, the cost of this particular machine new is around £500+  

In your considered and experienced opinions, what are the best machines to begin with? I don't want a basic basic model because I do feel I will out-grow it in time and don't want to need to replace it say next year, so any suggestions? Where I am learning they are desperately trying to get me to buy the model I am working on but I think it's just a tad too expensive, or do you think it would be about right? It has plenty of stitches and all types of features on it that I know I'd not use at this stage. Am I barking?:blush:


----------



## MerlinsMum

8tansox said:


> So, I was wondering if anyone can help me with a decision I need to make to buy my first sewing machine.


What are you planning to make?

You might be able to find one on Freecycle for your first machine - it doesn't cost much to have them serviced/repaired if needed - and that might be a good plan for your learner one.


----------



## 8tansox

Dogs beds! I need to make them for rescue! Oh and I'd like to make some bean-bag types for my own dogs too. I don't want re-cycled though, I want a new one!


----------



## MerlinsMum

8tansox said:


> Dogs beds! I need to make them for rescue! Oh and I'd like to make some bean-bag types for my own dogs too. I don't want re-cycled though, I want a new one!


Well if you can afford it - then get a new one!  
Ask some of the people on here who make collars etc - you may need a more industrial version, but wow £500 is what i paid for my car.... :huh:


----------



## 8tansox

I almost fell over when she told me that price too! :w00t: Just wanted to know if there were any makes that were unreliable or some that were waaay better than others.


----------



## MerlinsMum

8tansox said:


> I almost fell over when she told me that price too! :w00t: Just wanted to know if there were any makes that were unreliable or some that were waaay better than others.


Have a chat to people who already make dog beds etc... or the collar manufacturers... I used to know people who made hammocks etc for small animals and they could do it with a domestic machine, but with limitations....

I have tried sewing fleece material with a domestic and it's hard work... The word "overlocking" comes to mind, I'm not entirely sure what it means but it's something the professional machines do, so maybe even look for a second hand professional machine before you commit yourself.


----------



## 8tansox

That's why I'm asking on here.


----------



## MCWillow

I've just been looking at overlockers - they are an entirely separate machine that take 2 or 3 reels of thread at the same time - they look scary 

Basically overlockers finish your seams and trim them for you, so cutting down on your work load - unless you do it wrong!

From what I can gather (in my very limited research) it does this to your seams









I haven't looked enough at them to see if a sewing machine incorporates overlocking in, although I imagine they do - I've just mastered loading one bobbin and threading one needle - I wonder if they are easy to use? :blush:


----------



## LinznMilly

Still haven't quite finished the butterfly cross-stitch. Ran out of black thread as well as pink (from the kit). This is about as far as I've got atm:


I'll pop up to the local Hobbycraft on Sunday and get some more threads.

Oh - and he DID have a nose, but it came off  :lol:

In the meantime, I've been working on this little fella 


Animal-lover, I've heeded your advice and done the bottom diagonal first this time. So much easier, though I still managed to miss a few stitches and undo ones I'd just done. I think I've got round that problem now. Probably also created squares where there wasn't any, too  :lol: :frown2:

Willow: I LOVE the cat bed and 8 corner pillow.  I'd love to be able to machine sew but all I can remember from my needlecraft days at school is a half-successful heart pillow, and one disastrous attempt after another.


----------



## CKins

MCWillow said:


> I've just been looking at overlockers - they are an entirely separate machine that take 2 or 3 reels of thread at the same time - they look scary
> 
> Basically overlockers finish your seams and trim them for you, so cutting down on your work load - unless you do it wrong!
> 
> From what I can gather (in my very limited research) it does this to your seams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't looked enough at them to see if a sewing machine incorporates overlocking in, although I imagine they do - I've just mastered loading one bobbin and threading one needle - I wonder if they are easy to use? :blush:


My Mum has a sewing machine and an overlocker. Her sewing machine is pretty old now, but still fancy. She used to make a lot of our clothes when we were younger and still makes hats and things now.

The overlocker does exactly what you said. Yes they look complicated but Mum's has little 'maps' on it to show you where each thread should go.

I can't remember exactly what she uses it for, but I do remember I made myself a couple of pairs of flares (with the coloured triangle insert in the bottom, tres cool) when I was about 13 and I used the overlocker to tidy up the inside seams of them. They do finish things off nicely and stop fabric fraying, but if the things you are making are just for yourself I'm not entirely sure whether it is really necessary.

If you know what I mean...


----------



## CKins

I really enjoy this thread too, I always hope there's a new post on it to look at.

I bought a sewing ideas book from The Book People a while back. So far I've not made anything from it, but when we have a bigger house and perhaps a family I hope to open it and experiment a little.

My parents are abroad for 7-8 months of the year so I'm sure Mum would let me pinch her sewing machine too


----------



## 8tansox

I think the woman who owns the shop where I'm going is a savvy business-woman  She's started us off on a mid-range machine, (Brother 350) which has lots of features easy to use, so when we need to buy something, naturally we'll want the one we're using or better..... 

I now know what an over locker is, thank you! I'm going to take pictures of the three things I've made and put them on here! 

1st week - lined bunting
2nd week - bag
3rd week - cushion with applique star. How clever am I then????


----------



## babycham2002

emmaviolet said:


> I've been working on some African flower squares and bits and bobs and I stole Jennifer's idea of jellyfish and have made a little few of those that my family members have stolen!
> 
> I made a little hedgehog yesterday and it was my first time with novelty yarn, but that was easier then anything! Here he is...
> 
> 
> 
> Today I went into town and got some wool in a charity shop that has a really good selection and I go in often and chat to the woman.
> She asked me if I would crochet her a little owl for her side and gave me the wool she wanted. I hope it's good enough though!  I'm doing a couple of practises first to make sure it's ok!


awww are you selling the lil hedgehogs?

8stanox

Myself and the other lady that do the sewing bits for the rescue we have made crate pads, duvet style bed covers and donut style beds all with standard £120 ish machines, mine is a Silver her's is a Brother.

Mine has struggled when I have made cubes for my hedgehog and thats cos I am trying to put through four thicknesses of polar fleece and it doesnt like that


----------



## Aurelie

Hello crafters  I have just been given a sewing machine and am planning on making some of my childrens clothes this summer. Can anyone recommend any places to buy nice, up to date patterns, or am I better off unpicking old skirts etc and making my own patterns? 

My first attempt with it went quite well last night - my husband made some shelves for an alcove in our kitchen and I made some very basic curtains for the bottom half.


----------



## foxiesummer

I would buy new patterns then you have various sizes in the one pattern for future use. Old skirts can then be passed on to a charity shop.


----------



## loukodi

Lots of great work! 
Im useless as sewing, I get too impatient and end up swearing and / or hurting myself with pointy needles. 

I will stick to a burning hot solder iron
The other day I actually touched it to check it was on, it was.... 

Anyway before I start my next project (which I have already sketched out) I did this as a little boredom breaker


----------



## emmaviolet

babycham2002 said:


> awww are you selling the lil hedgehogs?


I'm not, they're just a bit of a fun hobby.


----------



## MCWillow

First cushion cover today 










Tried my hand at simple applique









Added ribbon and buttons (I dont like zips)


----------



## moggiemum

i love your spring cushion cover willow very cute and well made too


----------



## LinznMilly

Afternoon, crafters.

I've had quite the arts and crafts weekend! Been working on a nice little gift project for a certain Somebody. Finished the little dog cross stitch (the certain Somebody in question wants it - she ain't getting it), done another stitchlet for her which she'll love even more, plus the card and a little gift box, which is why I haven't been around much.

Now I feel I've got the "hang" of cross stitch, I want to move on to bigger projects. My cousin is expecting her first baby, so that's a possible project for the not too distant future. 
In the meantime I want something for myself.

Addicted? Moi? Not in the slightest. 

I'll upload some pics of the finished works, a little later.


----------



## LinznMilly

As promised:

First of all, MINE :


Envelope for her card:


Mother's Day gift box lid:


I used Christmas wrapping paper to line the box itself to hide the pencil marks and the bits which fasten the sides together:


It was a bit fiddly so it didn't quite work out, but it's better than a blank box. 

I believe she should be the first to see her present and card themselves, so I'm going to be evil now and make you wait just under 2 weeks before uploading those pics :devil:


----------



## MCWillow

LinznMilly said:


> *I believe she should be the first to see her present* and card themselves, so I'm going to be evil now and make you wait just under 2 weeks before uploading those pics :devil:


That looks great LnM 

I have no such qualms - just finished my second cushion, which will be for my mummy on Mothers Day :thumbup:



















Havent added buttons to this one, as I accidently did the envelope upside down and wasnt sure if the buttons would look odd above the flap?









As my nan is down at my mums for Mothers Day, I am going to give her the Flower cushion, as mums is the Cat cushion


----------



## CKins

I know it's not strictly craft, but it's my craft 

Made these over the weekend.

Lemon cookies, rolled in citrus sugar then filled with lemon curd...all homemade. YUM!


----------



## jenniferx

Oooh so much lovely stuff added since I last browsed through. I also love this thread- if you can't tell....... :lol:

Here's a question for you machinists out there- is it not easy to put the sewing machine through your fingers? I watch them do it on the TV and think OMG if that was me I'd be digitless in no time. I managed to push a felting needle straight through the end of my thumb the other week. Clean through entry and exit wound! And that's with just me manually working it with my other hand.


----------



## branwen

Everyones been busy This is the first card I have made for ages....


----------



## LinznMilly

MCWillow said:


> That looks great LnM
> 
> *I have no such qualms* - just finished my second cushion, which will be for my mummy on Mothers Day :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent added buttons to this one, as I accidently did the envelope upside down and wasnt sure if the buttons would look odd above the flap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As my nan is down at my mums for Mothers Day, I am going to give her the Flower cushion, as mums is the Cat cushion


Is your mum a PF member? Mine is, although it's unlikely she'll venture into General Chat, much less this thread, unless I'm daft enough to direct her to it.

The cushions are looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LinznMilly

CKins said:


> I know it's not strictly craft, but it's my craft
> 
> Made these over the weekend.
> 
> Lemon cookies, rolled in citrus sugar then filled with lemon curd...all homemade. YUM!


I know how you feel. Sometimes I wonder if calligraphy counts as crafts but I still like to show my works of art off. 

It's been ages since I baked anything.


----------



## moggiemum

saving myself a small fortune here ........................

zooplus £50 -reducued from £70 


mine - £0.00=cost nothing as i had everything already , totally recyled laundry basket upsidedown -handles cut off and cut a hole in the middle 
made a suare cushion into a round cushion for the top and matching cushion on the inside , they love it :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow

LinznMilly said:


> Is your mum a PF member? Mine is, although it's unlikely she'll venture into General Chat, much less this thread, unless I'm daft enough to direct her to it.
> 
> The cushions are looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks 

My mum isn't even online, thats why I could post


----------



## moggiemum

do not post this in cat chat or we will never see you again you will be chained to that sewing machine night and day making pillows for everyone 








if i was getting that cushion for mothers day i would be very proud and happy :thumbsup:


----------



## MyMillie

Just spent the most lovely couple of hours with this thread, I've read all 34 pages ... some really wonderful things being made :thumbup: it made go look at some of my stuff, have some lovely memories, like the first birthday cake I made for my beautiful granddaughter Alysia etc....

Cant do much nowadays due to an accident about 12yrs ago, snapped my finger in half "Ouch" so that stopped me for quite a while.....and now due to old age and the old bones seizing up I cant do the fine work any more (sugar flowers etc) 

here are few pics from over the years:

Alysia' 1st Birthday


Wedding Pillow with sugar flowers and slipper


Flower Cart


Mother Love


And my take on "Bob Ross style" paintings I did ....lol


----------



## debijw

MyMillie said:


> Just spent the most lovely couple of hours with this thread, I've read all 34 pages ... some really wonderful things being made :thumbup: it made go look at some of my stuff, have some lovely memories, like the first birthday cake I made for my beautiful granddaughter Alysia etc....
> 
> Cant do much nowadays due to an accident about 12yrs ago, snapped my finger in half "Ouch" so that stopped me for quite a while.....and now due to old age and the old bones seizing up I cant do the fine work any more (sugar flowers etc)
> 
> here are few pics from over the years:
> 
> Alysia' 1st Birthday
> 
> 
> Wedding Pillow with sugar flowers and slipper
> 
> 
> Flower Cart
> 
> 
> Mother Love
> 
> 
> And my take on "Bob Ross style" paintings I did ....lol


They're all brilliant.

How did you find doing the run outs for your flower cart cake, I only ever tried it once, they look gorgeous but it was too stressfull hoping it wouldn't break on being lifted into place.


----------



## MyMillie

debijw said:


> They're all brilliant.
> 
> How did you find doing the run outs for your flower cart cake, I only ever tried it once, they look gorgeous but it was too stressfull hoping it wouldn't break on being lifted into place.


Thank You....

I know what you mean!... My heart was in my mouth with that collar, took me ages to remove from its backing, I put it close to edge of worktop and peeled very slowly, I'm surprised I didnt pass out I held my breath so much ..... and needless to say that was the only cake to ever get a collar from me 
I used to do a lot of flood work but directly onto the cake


----------



## PawsOnMe

There are some truly talented people on this forum! Love looking through this thread at all the lovely stuff being made, I hope you don't mind if I add a few of my handmade things.

I've just started making jewellery, mainly earrings.

 






a wine bottle wrapped in some wool (I failed at knitting so had to use the wool another way (got the idea off pinterest), got a few more to make in cream and then add either some buttons or ribbon)


my dog collars I made this morning.



My mum's cross stitches, we're planning to put them in a three windowed frame with a cross stitched dog related quote in the middle then put hooks on the bottom for dog leads.


----------



## 8tansox

I've just bought my first ever sewing machine.....

I've gone for a Brother Innovis 350 and it arrives in 3-5 days.:shocked:


----------



## MCWillow

Yay!!! I really want a new one and only had one for 2 weeks LOL

Still waiting for pics of your makes by the way


----------



## moggiemum

i have a fischer and rossman , i have no clue about all thethings it does i just put my foot on the pedal and im off  i perfer hand sewing so relaxing


----------



## 8tansox

MCWillow said:


> Yay!!! I really want a new one and only had one for 2 weeks LOL
> 
> Still waiting for pics of your makes by the way


Oh yes, I keep forgetting to take piccies, will do though.


----------



## MerlinsMum

8tansox said:


> I've just bought my first ever sewing machine.....


I can't remember when I first used a sewing machine - my mum taught me to use one (her mother was once a professional dressmaker). We also used them at comprehensive school in the 70's - yes, the girls were taught cooking and needlework...... and the boys did metalwork & carpentry. I was so envious.

My parents thought that I would love a sewing machine [old manual Singer] of my own for Christmas when I was about 8. My younger sister got a Walkie-Talkie doll. Disappointed doesn't really come close.


----------



## emmaviolet

I have been working on the owl I was asked to do by the lady who works in the charity shop.

Here's a couple of snaps taken quickly on my phone, if anyone has any input (like things that look a bit off or any hints or anything) then that would be welcome.

I always feel nervous doing things for other people, for myself I don't mind, but I always worry that things won't be good enough.

The pattern also has ears to add and feet, but I'm debating if they look better without them.


----------



## lisaslovelys

I like that owl thats very good ! Is it Crochet ? I think you should have a go at the extras if they don't turn out how you would like them then you don't have to use them but at least you will have tried 
I have had a request for a small pink knitted hoody for a tiny runt of the litter Yorkshire Terrier and one of my Cinderella Topsy Turvy dolls for a little girls birthday next month ! Its so hard to find the time now I have Honey I used to be knitting and selling on a weekly basis but havent sold any since I got Honey 8 weeks ago so am a bit skint lol Should really knit when she is playing or sleeping but I find I am always busy at the moment making dog liver cake and going on long walks !!


----------



## emmaviolet

lisaslovelys said:


> I like that owl thats very good ! Is it Crochet ? I think you should have a go at the extras if they don't turn out how you would like them then you don't have to use them but at least you will have tried
> I have had a request for a small pink knitted hoody for a tiny runt of the litter Yorkshire Terrier and one of my Cinderella Topsy Turvy dolls for a little girls birthday next month ! Its so hard to find the time now I have Honey I used to be knitting and selling on a weekly basis but havent sold any since I got Honey 8 weeks ago so am a bit skint lol Should really knit when she is playing or sleeping but I find I am always busy at the moment making dog liver cake and going on long walks !!


Thank you, that's very kind! Yes it's crochet.

I have made them but just don't think they feel right, the ears look like bears ears, if you see what I mean. Plus the feet do not offer and balance. I think I will use feet from a previous animal and sort something else for the ears.

Thankfully I'm not being paid for this, I don't think I could cope with the pressure!  I'd never think anything was good enough to sell. 

I love your topsyturvey dolls, they are so sweet and cute. I still have a red riding hood one from when I was little from vestry house.

Puppies do seem to take up the whole day don't they? Then when the days over your so exhausted you just want to sleep!


----------



## Valanita

witchyone said:


> I took up pottery some time ago but havnt done any for ages. Really want to get back to it and get my own kiln. I started doing it at evening classes years ago and made a lovely thatched cottage complete with a landscaped garden, wood shed and a pond. My mum is now in possession of the cottage and thinks its brill. Will have to take a photo of it next time i'm there.


I made a house at pottery classes too, amongst other things. Many years ago....



Not ventured onto this thread before, why I don't know, probably thought it would be knitting & sewing, which I don't do.
I was pleased to discover it isn't all that sort of thing, though well done to anyone who does knit & sew beautifully.
I am now going to look through this thread properly.:001_smile:


----------



## branwen

WOW!That is fantastic Valanita


----------



## Valanita

Wow! What a crafty lot you are on here. I applaud all of your talents, for that is what they are. I don't have the patience nor the talent to do any of those.
OH makes model planes though. He does need patience for those.




He's got so many he's never going to fly them all.
And this is just a few of them.


----------



## Valanita

branwen said:


> WOW!That is fantastic Valanita


It weighs a ton. We had to pay by weight of clay used. I had forgotten that fact.


----------



## MCWillow

Georgeous house Valanita, and I love the owl EV.

I have been working on an owl today, and decided it looked better without feet too!

Todays cushion


----------



## LinznMilly

Finally figured out how to tidy up Mam's gift box: Still not exactly perfect as I cut the corners too short, but tidier than before (plus it's sticking )



The Mouseloft stitchlet in the corner of the pic is the one I'm working on now. That's another one I'm doing for mam (decided her main pressie would look out of place if I just do her the one as she has coasters, but wooden round ones :crazy


----------



## emmaviolet

OK, we have ears, for now.........



I quite like them, I think. I think I'm swaying towards no feet though. I have until next week when I said I will pop it in to her.


----------



## koekemakranka

Such lovely things. I wish my needlecraft and knitting skills were better. I have a sewing machine, but I only use it for making Nunu's harnesses, sewing hems etc. I tried a dress pattern once: total disaster


----------



## LouLatch

This pattern was just too cute not to have a go at!


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> This pattern was just too cute not to have a go at!


I Soooo very much love this...... is it knitted or crochet?.... Ive never crocheted in my life


----------



## LouLatch

MyMillie said:


> I Soooo very much love this...... is it knitted or crochet?.... Ive never crocheted in my life


Its crocheted, im thinking I may have to make some more in different colours.


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> Its crocheted, im thinking I may have to make some more in different colours.


Oh no!.... Ive never crocheted in my life....looks like I have to try, I dont know what it is but crochet has always scared me ..... but the colour you did them in was perfect to me


----------



## LouLatch

MyMillie said:


> Oh no!.... Ive never crocheted in my life....looks like I have to try, I dont know what it is but crochet has always scared me ..... but the colour you did them in was perfect to me


Thank you! 

I just got a crochet book of ebay and taught myself. I started in January and it didn't take long till I started having a go at things like this.

You can do it just don't rush and it will seem easy once you get the hang of it. :yesnod:


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just got a crochet book of ebay and taught myself. I started in January and it didn't take long till I started having a go at things like this.
> 
> You can do it just don't rush and it will seem easy once you get the hang of it. :yesnod:


Ooo Im sooo tempted to have a go, just hope my "old bones" can do it, ( having a bit of prob with the joints at mo) but I would so love to make something like you created, I hope I can do it, they just look so precious to me .....Im going to try!


----------



## spid

My most recent makes curtain tie backs and bunting


----------



## MCWillow

Latest cushion (a friend requested a pink Owl cushion), and an Open/Closed sign for our charity shop (if they want it!)


----------



## LinznMilly

Well, that's mam's Mother's Day project finished. It's taken a week in total but now I feel a little bereft and lost. 

Not exactly perfect, but ... close enough:


(I've no idea where that little bit of black thread sticking out came from, or how it got there ut: :sosp

And a little finishing touch to the box:


----------



## Sarah1983

Animallover26 said:


> You read my mind, but I do have a hint of making sure they are all in the right direction, it also makes the thread last further.
> *Stitch the bottom stitches of one row first, then go back along that row for the top stitch*. (Hope that makes sense).
> 
> I used to enjoy doing cross stitch, enjoy it


I actually find this really difficult to do. I stitch on 25 count fabric and the stitches are so tiny it's easier to stitch full crosses from the start, no confusion then over where I'm up to if I have to put it down suddenly.

What I'm currently working on, my Train of Dreams cross stitch. I have done a little more than this but it's just a load of black with the tops of some books becoming visible so not really worth taking a picture of lol. I go through phases with it and have just picked it back up after a break of a few months.


----------



## debijw

Sarah1983 said:


> I actually find this really difficult to do. I stitch on 25 count fabric and the stitches are so tiny it's easier to stitch full crosses from the start, no confusion then over where I'm up to if I have to put it down suddenly.
> 
> What I'm currently working on, my Train of Dreams cross stitch. I have done a little more than this but it's just a load of black with the tops of some books becoming visible so not really worth taking a picture of lol. I go through phases with it and have just picked it back up after a break of a few months.


I really like that, it's so colourful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah1983

debijw said:


> I really like that, it's so colourful. :thumbsup:


Thanks  I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. Been working on it on and off for 3 years now, it'll get finished one day lol.

This is how it will look eventually.


----------



## debijw

Sarah1983 said:


> Thanks  I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. Been working on it on and off for 3 years now, it'll get finished one day lol.
> 
> This is how it will look eventually.


I love it and so would my grandson it has everything he likes, trains, dragons, books, he would be amazed.


----------



## emmaviolet

Here's a little quickie couple of owls, I have to cut the ear hair, but I do like it quite long!



I'm working on a longer piece of a blanket with african flower hegagons, here's a couple of those.



I just love to crochet now, it's so versatile. I have a bit of stress about my health at the minute, but it's taking my mind off of dwelling on thoughts.

I also have to say I am now a huge yarn addict and may need to build an extension to keep it all in!


----------



## MyMillie

Sarah1983 said:


> I actually find this really difficult to do. I stitch on 25 count fabric and the stitches are so tiny it's easier to stitch full crosses from the start, no confusion then over where I'm up to if I have to put it down suddenly.
> 
> What I'm currently working on, my Train of Dreams cross stitch. I have done a little more than this but it's just a load of black with the tops of some books becoming visible so not really worth taking a picture of lol. I go through phases with it and have just picked it back up after a break of a few months.


OH WOW!!....I'm in awe of this!...I SO tip my hat to anyone who has the dedication to create such lovely art  Love it!


----------



## Sarah1983

MyMillie said:


> OH WOW!!....I'm in awe of this!...I SO tip my hat to anyone who has the dedication to create such lovely art  Love it!


Thanks  The real credit has to go to the original artist and the company who converts the artwork into cross stitch charts though. The dedication to stitching it is all mine though


----------



## moggiemum

i love your style


----------



## LinznMilly

moggiemum said:


> i love your style


Thank you :blush:

I'm still learning really. The backs of the stitching are just starting to evolve from jumbled, tatty messes, to neat little rows.

I've subscribed to a cross stitching mag too ... something to look forward to arriving in the post, I suppose.


----------



## Sarah1983

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you :blush:
> 
> I'm still learning really. The backs of the stitching are just starting to evolve from jumbled, tatty messes, to neat little rows.
> 
> I've subscribed to a cross stitching mag too ... something to look forward to arriving in the post, I suppose.


If you ever want a large project without any of the horrible fiddly stitches so many seem to have check out these Heaven And Earth Designs, cross stitch, cross stitch patterns, counted cross stitch, christmas stockings, counted cross stitch chart, counted cross stitch designs, cross stitching, patterns, cross stitch art, cross stitch books, how to cross stitch,  A lot of their charts are really huge but the quick stitches and minis aren't too bad size wise. There are some lovely cross stitch groups on facebook too if you're on there.

My backs look a mess to be honest. Nobody sees the back though so I don't really care lol.


----------



## RubyFelicity

I really loved looking at everyone's work. Some much talent and different arts to admire! Thanks for sharing, this is so inspiring x


----------



## MCWillow

Todays cushion - coz I live on a housboat


----------



## emmaviolet

This is quite a tiny hedgehog, it's super quick though.



My desk is filling up with bits of crochet now.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sarah1983 said:


> If you ever want a large project without any of the horrible fiddly stitches so many seem to have check out these Heaven And Earth Designs, cross stitch, cross stitch patterns, counted cross stitch, christmas stockings, counted cross stitch chart, counted cross stitch designs, cross stitching, patterns, cross stitch art, cross stitch books, how to cross stitch,  A lot of their charts are really huge but the quick stitches and minis aren't too bad size wise. There are some lovely cross stitch groups on facebook too if you're on there.
> 
> My backs look a mess to be honest. Nobody sees the back though so I don't really care lol.


Oooh! Thanks! I'm checking them out now 

Re the backs, I wouldn't normally be too bothered by them, but unfortunately the bottoms of the coasters are transparent (I was hoping they wouldn't be ). I just included the official picture in the coaster so it hides the threads.


----------



## Sarah1983

LinznMilly said:


> Oooh! Thanks! I'm checking them out now
> 
> Re the backs, I wouldn't normally be too bothered by them, but unfortunately the bottoms of the coasters are transparent (I was hoping they wouldn't be ). I just included the official picture in the coaster so it hides the threads.


Oooh, that makes a bit of a difference then lol. I'd have put something in there too, no way my backs should ever be on show :yikes:

The HAED site is fatal for me. Every time I go there I find new charts I want. But they take so long to stitch that there's no way I'll get through my wish list in one lifetime. If you do decide to get a chart from somewhere rather than a kit go to Cross Stitch Heaven for the thread and fabric, not found cheaper than them yet 

This thread is making me want to learn to crochet. It looks fun to make so many different things! The other day I wanted to learn to make model villages because of something I saw on facebook. And needle felting. And pretty much everything else people do that looks awesome lol.


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah1983 said:


> Oooh, that makes a bit of a difference then lol. I'd have put something in there too, no way my backs should ever be on show :yikes:
> 
> The HAED site is fatal for me. Every time I go there I find new charts I want. But they take so long to stitch that there's no way I'll get through my wish list in one lifetime. If you do decide to get a chart from somewhere rather than a kit go to Cross Stitch Heaven for the thread and fabric, not found cheaper than them yet
> 
> This thread is making me want to learn to crochet. It looks fun to make so many different things! The other day I wanted to learn to make model villages because of something I saw on facebook. And needle felting. And pretty much everything else people do that looks awesome lol.


I know what you mean, I would love to do needle felting too!

I tried cross stitch at Christmas and I really loved it, but it really hurts my fingers, is there a different needle for easy grip perhaps? That may be a silly question! 
I did a beginners xmas one, I have no idea how you even start on the intricate ones like you showed above!

Crochet is really versatile, whatever you feel like making there's lots of patterns ready to use! It's rather addictive though!


----------



## Sarah1983

emmaviolet said:


> I know what you mean, I would love to do needle felting too!
> 
> I tried cross stitch at Christmas and I really loved it, but it really hurts my fingers, is there a different needle for easy grip perhaps? That may be a silly question!
> I did a beginners xmas one, I have no idea how you even start on the intricate ones like you showed above!
> 
> Crochet is really versatile, whatever you feel like making there's lots of patterns ready to use! It's rather addictive though!


There are different sized needles available but which ones you can use really depends on the fabric count you're working on, the needs I use are tiny because the holes in the fabric are so small. I don't think there are different types of needles that would make it easier to grip but I've never really looked into it.

The ones I'm doing I actually find a hell of a lot easier than some of these kits aimed at beginners lol. There are no fancy stitches like french knots, no beads, no fractional stitches and, best of all, no back stitch (I detest back stitch!). It's just a case of finding your starting point (drawing grid lines on the fabric with washable pen helps with that and with keeping count) and then it's one cross after another. More time consuming than difficult really  And depending on the chart, lots of faffing changing colour. Train of Dreams uses something like 90 colours as does my White Tiger despite looking mostly black and white lol.

This is the White Tiger chart so far. Just an ear and a bit of his head done yet.


----------



## Fluketheduke

emmaviolet said:


> This is quite a tiny hedgehog, it's super quick though.
> 
> 
> 
> My desk is filling up with bits of crochet now.


Thats a cracker,:laugh:
Its the dogs b****cks,haha,can i use it as my avatar.


----------



## davidc

This is my attempt at a t-shirt design.


----------



## Space Chick

I'm a knitter!

Finished this jumper yesterday and am wearing it to work today


----------



## Guest

I think I just taught myself to cast on.


----------



## MCWillow

Sunflower cushion - just got some tips from the people in the Singer shop, on how to stitch a circle without puckering - will test that next time


----------



## Space Chick

danielled said:


> I think I just taught myself to cast on.


There are some great YouTube knitting videos. Whenever I get stuck, I always look on YouTube!!

Whilst I am a keen knitter, my skills are limited, so I'm always looking for tips!!


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> There are some great YouTube knitting videos. Whenever I get stuck, I always look on YouTube!!
> 
> Whilst I am a keen knitter, my skills are limited, so I'm always looking for tips!!


I did it thanks to nice lady on you tube. I just put the wool round the needle and made a tie not too tight. Then I did what I usually do, knit onto my right needle then twisted my left needle to put the wool back on that. Done about 5 stitches.


----------



## emmaviolet

I love Lucy's crochet at attic24 so I just crocheted up one of her little birds. 
I love the endless possible colours, I think I'm soon to have a flock!!



I've also ordered some more yarn this morning, I think I have a problem. I never drink or smoke though, so at least it's not harming me!


----------



## Space Chick

emmaviolet said:


> I love Lucy's crochet at atti24 so I just crocheted up one of her little birds.
> I love the endless possible colours, I think I'm soon to have a flock!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've also ordered some more yarn this morning, I think I have a problem. I never drink or smoke though, so at least it's not harming me!


That's so cute.

Although buying yarn is a slippery slope.... I'm a yarnoholic!! I have 3 under bed storage containers full of wool, and 2 orders from the internet on the way


----------



## emmaviolet

Space Chick said:


> That's so cute.
> 
> Although buying yarn is a slippery slope.... I'm a yarnoholic!! I have 3 under bed storage containers full of wool, and 2 orders from the internet on the way


Thanks. 

I wonder why it's so addictive? 
I already have more then I care to admit to!!


----------



## MCWillow

SOLD!









Can't believe I have sold something I made myself  :blush:


----------



## CKins

MCWillow said:


> SOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I have sold something I made myself  :blush:


I'm not surprised, it is LOVELY!

Well done you


----------



## moggiemum

really lovely willow they do look professionally made


----------



## jenniferx

I love all the stuff that has been posted lately . I've been ridonkously busy recently but I'm going to go back over the thread and go through it all soon.

Thought this was an interesting wee article on benefits of crafting/making ...
This is your brain on knitting - CNN.com


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> I love all the stuff that has been posted lately . I've been ridonkously busy recently but I'm going to go back over the thread and go through it all soon.
> 
> Thought this was an interesting wee article on benefits of crafting/making ...
> This is your brain on knitting - CNN.com


Wonderful article jenniferx!! and I truly believe in this 100%.... thank you for posting it, I have been trying to get my "stressed out" daughters interested in doing something "crafty" to distract them from the "woes of life" and now this wonderful article will just back up what I've been trying to tell them in my feeble way .....bless you! xxx


----------



## MCWillow

Chicken Cushion



















Some of you know I work for a charity. We have a charity shop in town, as well as our offices, and we have recently refurbished the shop, and it was officially re-opened by the Mayor today.

Anyway, my boss has asked if I will make cushions for them to sell in our shop - and all she wants is a £2 donation for each one sold!! :thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum

hey thats brill willow i think you better give yourself a name for your fab designs and start making logo labels


----------



## Space Chick

McW, I LOVE the chicken one!!

If you could do that design in browns and beiges I'd buy one


----------



## Quinzell

I love this thread! Its so inspirational 

Just finished making this little hat for OH's cousin who is expecting baby number 2 in May. It still needs a little nose and I'm thinking about moving the eyes as they're a bit too far apart.









Its not perfect but I'm getting there  I enjoyed making this one.


----------



## branwen

Just finished making this card for an old friend for her Birthday.


----------



## loukodi

Can you guess what this is going to be?



I will be amazed if someone can get it, there's not much yet.

Maybe this one will help 



This is about 2 hours work so far this morning...


----------



## PawsOnMe

loukodi said:


> Can you guess what this is going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be amazed if someone can get it, there's not much yet.
> 
> Maybe this one will help
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 2 hours work so far this morning...


A bear?

It looks amazing already, you're very talented


----------



## loukodi

PawsOnMe said:


> A bear?
> 
> It looks amazing already, you're very talented


Nope 

Thank you though


----------



## branwen

No idea at the moment...but cant wait to see it when it's finished


----------



## MCWillow

loukodi said:


> Can you guess what this is going to be?
> 
> I will be amazed if someone can get it, there's not much yet.
> 
> Maybe this one will help
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 2 hours work so far this morning...


A badger? Looks like a badger shaped nose to me 

Cant wait to see it finished, I love what you do :001_wub:


----------



## redroses2106

a wolf or a dog? look forward to seeing it complete, your work is amazing! 



I have had a big break from crafting, but made this for my mum for mothers day it was a black photo album before now it's this - please excuse the mes around it the glue is still wet so can't move it, I tried to give the little girl rosy cheeks sadly the powders have kind of discoloured her face a little bit s she looks a bit grubby but I don't have time to make another cook it cool it and glue it so will have to pretend she has been sunbathing :lol:


----------



## loukodi

I saw that on Facebook. Lovely present. 

No sorry not a badger. 

Wolf / dog is closest. Its in the same family. Think wild


----------



## MyMillie

loukodi said:


> I saw that on Facebook. Lovely present.
> 
> No sorry not a badger.
> 
> Wolf / dog is closest. Its in the same family. Think wild


Dingo maybe?


----------



## branwen

Is it a wild boar ?


----------



## branwen

OH is asking if it's a Wolverine?


----------



## MCWillow

loukodi said:


> I saw that on Facebook. Lovely present.
> 
> No sorry not a badger.
> 
> Wolf / dog is closest. Its in the same family. Think wild


Fox?

Hyena or African Wild Dog?


----------



## Jezavix

Not half as good as the things you're all posting, but thought I'd share my crochet attempts. 
I've never tried crochet before so still finding it a bit tricky but I'm sure it'll get easier the more I do. I'm awful for dropping (and sometimes adding in) stitches, I always seem to loose count.

First attempt was awful and I dropped so many stitches. 









Second attempt turned out a bit better.









And third attempt I tried a different stitch.









I'll have to keep practicing the different stitches then maybe try a simple pattern. Anyone have easy pattern recommendations?
It'll probably help once I get the needles I ordered too, only have one at the moment that my mum lent me and it's a bit big.


----------



## moggiemum

meet Mary Mungo and Midge my mad mice , stuffed full of cat nip and valerian they stink my house up all night and day , i taken to shutting them away at night in a sealy plastic bag so i can get some sleep , lol,i did enjoy making them and naming them too


----------



## Quinzell

moggiemum said:


> meet Mary Mungo and Midge my mad mice , stuffed full of cat nip and valerian they stink my house up all night and day , i taken to shutting them away at night in a sealy plastic bag so i can get some sleep , lol,i did enjoy making them and naming them too


Love these!!!


----------



## Quinzell

loukodi said:


> Can you guess what this is going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be amazed if someone can get it, there's not much yet.
> 
> Maybe this one will help
> 
> 
> 
> This is about 2 hours work so far this morning...


Is it a Raccoon dog? The reason I thought that is because it looks like it might have a flash of different colour on its forehead/eyes. First of all I thought badger but you've discounted that already


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> I believe she should be the first to see her present and card themselves, so I'm going to be evil now and make you wait just under 2 weeks before uploading those pics :devil:


Never let it be said I don't keep my promises .

This is the mysterious coaster I made for mam. I think it's safe to say she doesn't want the dog one anymore  :ihih:


Still feel bereft at not having anything to do though. :bored: :sneaky2:


----------



## MCWillow

Made a few bags for our Charity shop 

Thicker webbing for the handles on this one - apart from breaking my needle, I don't think it works as well on this type of bag - I wanted something you could just fold up and chuck in your handbag!









All three - there is another 2 cut and ready to stitch, but I was in work at 8.30am, got home, had 45 mins to relax with a cuppa then went out and started sewing - I needed a glass of wine more than the other 2 bags by 9pm!









With the more foldable handles!


----------



## MyMillie

They are all really lovely MCWillow!! love the flower one


----------



## MCWillow

Me again!! Just finished another cushion. Its a housewarming present for a friend that has just got her dream house on the seafront at Eastbourne - and her parrot (CoCo) is the love of her life - well apart from her hubby obviously  

Front









Back









Without the parrot (not got the back on yet either - just the 4 square patch for the front!)


----------



## 8tansox

I will get around to taking pictures of my efforts, promise! But this week I just wanted to say I made the coverings for a dog's bed! All on my own!!

I went to the fabric shop, chose the fleece, first question; "how much would you like?" errrr, dunno,  came away with 2m, thought I'd give myself plenty of lee-way (I'm not terribly confident) anyway, got my middle bit of the bed, cut around it, pinned it, stitched it, put innards in it, threw it on the floor, Floyd the terrorist came straight over and tried it out for size, said it would do, so that's it, going to make another one this week when I get more fleece. Then I'll bombard you all with my piccies.

Oh, and just to let you know, I've been singing "bobbin' along...." all day today - thanks for that!


----------



## Space Chick

Just finished another jumper 










I've already cast on a dress


----------



## spid

Just a few of my latest creations, I've been a bit busy, peacock feather bunting, an owl necklace, a mass of pendant necklaces, earrings and an Alice in Wonderland kilt pin brooch. That's about 10% of what I have made - I've been poorly and crafting seems to help so been a bit busy fingered! lol! All available via my etsy shop (should you wish to see more) link below in my sig.


----------



## redroses2106

some of my latest little makes, sorry if anyone has seen these on fb already


----------



## spid

Ooo cheeky gnome


----------



## moggiemum

love your new stuff Spid , 

well i made a few more mices might try selling some to my grocers who stock pet stuff as well i think i need to package them in little see through plastic bags as they are very stinky 

ankhie and susie have numerous home made beds but my mission has been to make a huge one as they will get into the smallest bed together and end up double decker style instead of top and tailing , here's a little story board for you ..........

red velvet bed was suppose to be or both of them but i misjudged size of my cats lol,
the next one my upsidedown laundry basket is a hit they love perching on it and hiding in it 
the plastic tent bed i made the warm cover and padded insert , dosent get used to much now  ,
the donut camoflague bed gets used lots even by the old dog


----------



## moggiemum

part 2 , - do they use their beds i made? 

answer -success , so much so they have had a few disagreements so the mission an even bigger bed .................... 

the last pic is my first laundry basket conversion , its a corner shaped one on its side up high on a shelf they love it , but they need a big open bed too ..............


----------



## moggiemum

part 3 

well i found some lovely material so i made them i new big bed ...no way was this gonna be too small ever ................

here it is  its called the very versatile very big bed  , the very long matching bolster cushion can be sewn into a donut ring - dont mind if i do says ankhie , or used as a curved back rest for lounging on the balcony on sunny days


----------



## moggiemum

and what happened next ?

my new hessian shopping bag ......................

the cushion inside i made , needless to say they both love it 

but the little madam always wins  ankhie is such a big softie


----------



## LinznMilly

A fairly simple but time-consuming boredom breaker that I'm working on:


The chart I'm using:


And the square I'm currently doing:


(Featured in March's _Cross-Stitch Crazy_ Mag)

The pattern is for a cushion, but the size of the squares is perfect for coasters, so I don't know yet whether I'll be sticking to the design, or cutting them up and using them as coasters 

If I do keep to the pattern and do it as a cushion, I'll be changing the colours a bit as the photo of the finished design looks very dark to me.


----------



## spid

I made this - and I do like it just a little bit


----------



## LinznMilly

LinznMilly said:


> A fairly simple but time-consuming boredom breaker that I'm working on:
> 
> 
> The chart I'm using:
> 
> 
> And the square I'm currently doing:
> 
> 
> (Featured in March's _Cross-Stitch Crazy_ Mag)
> 
> The pattern is for a cushion, but the size of the squares is perfect for coasters, so I don't know yet whether I'll be sticking to the design, or cutting them up and using them as coasters
> 
> If I do keep to the pattern and do it as a cushion, I'll be changing the colours a bit as the photo of the finished design looks very dark to me.


Burgers! Just realised I've made a mistake on the right hand side... A fairly big one, too.


----------



## Aurelie

MCWillow said:


> Me again!! Just finished another cushion. Its a housewarming present for a friend that has just got her dream house on the seafront at Eastbourne - and her parrot (CoCo) is the love of her life - well apart from her hubby obviously
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the parrot (not got the back on yet either - just the 4 square patch for the front!)


I love the colours you've used for this.


----------



## Aurelie

This week I've made sewing machine cover from some fat quarters and the excess material from my dresser curtain, and a twirly tiered skirt for my daughter. I really enjoyed making the skirt, so made a little one for my niece and bought some more fabric to make a few more for summer. Pictures below 

I also bought some cotton lawn to make a dress for me, but the pattern is much bigger than I expected, so I'm not sure what to do with it now.


----------



## korrok

I don't really craft (I'm clumsy and have shaky hands) but I draw stuff. A little something from this afternoon:










Still life isn't my strong point (by which I mean I am terrible at it) but I took 5 minutes to draw Teemo when he was looking chilled out last night.










His ears are all wonky. Sorry Teemo!


----------



## Space Chick

korrok said:


> I don't really craft (I'm clumsy and have shaky hands) but I draw stuff. A little something from this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still life isn't my strong point (by which I mean I am terrible at it) but I took 5 minutes to draw Teemo when he was looking chilled out last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ears are all wonky. Sorry Teemo!


Stunning! I wish I could draw


----------



## MCWillow

Lookee what I got today!!!   :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow

What do you think of this?

Just tried those flowers tonight - the placing isn't great, but what do you think of the concept?


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Lookee what I got today!!!   :thumbup:


How old is it hon?, its got hieroglyphics written on it!!!


----------



## DollyGirl08

MCWillow said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> Just tried those flowers tonight - the placing isn't great, but what do you think of the concept?


I don't like the cushion but in a different pattern those flowers would look really cute. I like the button in the middle. Maybe would be nice on a floral cushion.


----------



## MCWillow

DollyGirl08 said:


> I don't like the cushion but in a different pattern those flowers would look really cute. I like the button in the middle. Maybe would be nice on a floral cushion.


Thank you! Exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for :thumbup:

I am not 100% sure on it, but am not sure what is 'off' for me


----------



## moggiemum

hi willow , various sized flowers might look better , i think the colour of the cushion looks off in the pic but may be just the picture , great idea i think you are right about the placement , i love your machine  

super cute owls spid , makes me wanna learn now

excellent drawing skills korrok ,

love the childs skirt and fab idea for sewing machine cover , i hate having to put lid back on as mines very awkard like the krypton factor so i may be stealing your idea


----------



## branwen

MCWillow said:


> What do you think of this?
> 
> Just tried those flowers tonight - the placing isn't great, but what do you think of the concept?


Love the flowers...could use a smaller version on my cards


----------



## Space Chick

I think a larger flower in the middle and smaller flowers in the corner could look good. I'm liking the concept though


----------



## rose

I am attempting to make a sinamay fascinator for my daughter in navy and cream. We have bought some bias material and a comb and hairband. I have watched tutorials on how to wet the fabric to make it sticky and then roll the edges to stop the fabric fraying. Anyone got any tips to help? Thanks


----------



## DollyGirl08

MCWillow said:


> Thank you! Exactly the kind of feedback I was looking for :thumbup:
> 
> I am not 100% sure on it, but am not sure what is 'off' for me


Maybe a cute Cath Kidston'esque' type fabric for the cushion cover, then just have the flowers a little more pleated if you know what I mean, so they are more 'frilly'. And then maybe just stitch one on near a corner? 
But I like the idea and I love the cath kidston floral fabrics.


----------



## MCWillow

Todays cushion - for the charity shop. They provide the fabric they want me to use (from something donated), then I make the cushion, and add any decorations I want (which I provide). This saves money so raises more for our Young Peoples Counselling service :thumbup:

Tried a double flower, not sure if the underneath layer is too small though, I think it could do with being a bit wider..



















My new machine has a bottonholer - my first ever button holes!


----------



## Guest

I think the bottom layer of the double flower needs to be twice the size of the top layer and pleated to hell so you get the definition...maybe just do a larger double flower on those ones?


----------



## CKins

MCWillow said:


> Todays cushion - for the charity shop. They provide the fabric they want me to use (from something donated), then I make the cushion, and add any decorations I want (which I provide). This saves money so raises more for our Young Peoples Counselling service :thumbup:
> 
> Tried a double flower, not sure if the underneath layer is too small though, I think it could do with being a bit wider..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new machine has a bottonholer - my first ever button holes!


I LOVE this! Might have to come to you for some commissioned cushions if/when we get a new house


----------



## Quinzell

MCWillow said:


> Lookee what I got today!!!   :thumbup:


That's the same one I have  I still haven't been able to thread my one properly


----------



## MCWillow

LouiseH said:


> That's the same one I have  I still haven't been able to thread my one properly


Where are you getting stuck Louise, I can probably talk you through it 

Todays cushion - guess who this is for?


----------



## Space Chick

MCWillow said:


> Where are you getting stuck Louise, I can probably talk you through it
> 
> Todays cushion - guess who this is for?


Does an excited dance! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Quinzell

MCWillow said:


> Where are you getting stuck Louise, I can probably talk you through it


I feel like I'm doing ok with threading but then when I start sewing it all bunches together. I've looked on their website, and done as much searching as I can but still can't see where I'm going wrong. If I take some pictures tomorrow, I would really appreciate your help xxx


----------



## MCWillow

LouiseH said:


> I feel like I'm doing ok with threading but then when I start sewing it all bunches together. I've looked on their website, and done as much searching as I can but still can't see where I'm going wrong. If I take some pictures tomorrow, I would really appreciate your help xxx


Mine did that today, it was because the thread hadn't 'hooked' at the top.

When you take it up the left hand slot, pull to the left where it is wider at the top, then pull to the right and bring it back down so it hooks the 'arm' inside.

Then thread the needle - it should be OK if it hooks the arm.


----------



## Quinzell

I'll try this tomorrow and let you know how I get on - thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Quinzell

It worked!!! Thank you so much! I knew as soon as I un-threaded that was the issue as the thread was only in the right-hand side. Did it properly and the thread caught on the underside so I read the instructions again and I wasn't pulling the thread behind the needle far enough.

Ta-daaaaa my first proper sewing attempt. A little funny fish things for the cats. I have a little practicing to do - especially as they didn't seem that impressed so I don't think I put enough catnip in.


----------



## MCWillow

Just been into town, and the charity shop is displaying my things in the window 

My tummy did a little flipflop when I saw it :blush:


----------



## branwen

Just liked on the other page MCWillow....they look fab


----------



## 8tansox

Well done! I hope you're proud, you certainly should be!


----------



## Sarah1983

Oooh, that's great MCWillow :thumbsup:

Thought I'd give an update on my Train of Dreams. Doesn't look like I've done much but I've actually done almost 3,000 stitches since the last pic was taken lol.


----------



## pogo

My latest soap loaf creation which i made in the wee hours of this morning *It's been aired all day, and have just sliced and wrapped it up

I've called it 'Sunset in the meadow'

It's fragranced with honeysuckle and has a handful of real dried pink heather flowers in.

Ready for demolding









first cut


----------



## Sarah1983

Dammit, now I want to learn to make soap as well! This thread is dangerous :sosp:


----------



## pogo

This thread is very dangerous!


----------



## LinznMilly

Congratulations McWillow! You must be very proud! 

Pogo! I'm jealous! I wanna make soap too. :crying:  I agree with you and Sarah - this thread is VERY dangerous.

Crafters (especially those who are parents)! I need help.

I'm taking a break from the so-called "Granny Squares" because ... well, I don't seem to be getting very far with them.  So I've started my cousin's baby sampler. She doesn't yet know if she's having a boy or girl, so I'm concentrating on neutral colours. Problem is, Proud Mum-To-Be doesn't want anything yellow. :001_huh:

Atm, that isn't a problem because I've started with mint green, but yellow features quite strongly in the design I'm following. What I'm asking is, are there any other neutral/unisex colours I could substitute the yellow for? Because I think green being a main feature would be too over-powering? :confused5: :shocked:

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## MyMillie

A very pale cream maybe? sorry not much help, but I just saw that a cream in a shade to complement the mint would be nice....and of course white is always nice for babies....but like I said I'm not much help, hope someone comes along with ideas for you


----------



## LinznMilly

MyMillie said:


> A very pale cream maybe? sorry not much help, but I just saw that a cream in a shade to complement the mint would be nice....and of course white is always nice for babies....but like I said I'm not much help, hope someone comes along with ideas for you


White had crossed my mind, but it's white aida I'm working on so as a feature colour ... maybe not the best option.  Never thought of cream though, thanks.


----------



## Sarah1983

Don't see why something like a pastel blue couldn't be used. If it's cross stitch then cream or white on white aida can be a pain in the ass at times. DMC and Anchor both have a wide range of colours, perhaps have a look and see if you can find one you think would work well? I know DMC even have speciality threads such as sparkly ones, metallic ones etc. Although apparently some are a nightmare to work with.

I'm assuming it's cross stitch give you've posted pics of some before and you mention aida, ignore me if not lol.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sarah1983 said:


> Don't see why something like a pastel blue couldn't be used. If it's cross stitch then cream or white on white aida can be a pain in the ass at times. DMC and Anchor both have a wide range of colours, perhaps have a look and see if you can find one you think would work well? I know DMC even have speciality threads such as sparkly ones, metallic ones etc. Although apparently some are a nightmare to work with.
> 
> I'm assuming it's cross stitch give you've posted pics of some before and you mention aida, ignore me if not lol.


You're not wrong - it's cross stitch. I have 75 threads so I'll have a look-see what I've got :yesnod:. I'm sure I'll have pale blue thread in there somewhere :thumbup1:


----------



## Aurelie

LinznMilly said:


> Congratulations McWillow! You must be very proud!
> 
> Pogo! I'm jealous! I wanna make soap too. :crying:  I agree with you and Sarah - this thread is VERY dangerous.
> 
> Crafters (especially those who are parents)! I need help.
> 
> I'm taking a break from the so-called "Granny Squares" because ... well, I don't seem to be getting very far with them.  So I've started my cousin's baby sampler. She doesn't yet know if she's having a boy or girl, so I'm concentrating on neutral colours. Problem is, Proud Mum-To-Be doesn't want anything yellow. :001_huh:
> 
> Atm, that isn't a problem because I've started with mint green, but yellow features quite strongly in the design I'm following. What I'm asking is, are there any other neutral/unisex colours I could substitute the yellow for? Because I think green being a main feature would be too over-powering? :confused5: :shocked:
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Orange, cream, turquoise, watermelon, you could look at the green spectrum and use five or six different shades or maybe a range of watery colours would be nice. Do you use Pinterest? You would find a lot of inspiration for this kind of thing on there


----------



## LinznMilly

Aurelie said:


> Orange, cream, turquoise, watermelon, you could look at the green spectrum and use five or six different shades or maybe a range of watery colours would be nice. Do you use Pinterest? You would find a lot of inspiration for this kind of thing on there


Ooooh! Thanks! I don't use Pintrest but it might be something to look into. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quinzell

What about a kind of apricot colour. As green is a more masculine colour, it would be nice to have a femine colour too so that people don't jump to the conclusion that baby is a boy. I think those two colours would look quite nice together.


----------



## MyMillie

LouiseH said:


> What about a kind of apricot colour. As green is a more masculine colour, it would be nice to have a femine colour too so that people don't jump to the conclusion that baby is a boy. I think those two colours would look quite nice together.


Oooo yes, the right shade of apricot would look lovely 

I remember putting my baby boy in a apricot romper suit, he looked gorgeous.....
he still is though at the age of 36 today


----------



## Quinzell

Happy Birthday MyMillies little boy


----------



## MyMillie

LouiseH said:


> Happy Birthday MyMillies little boy


Aaaw Fanks! I will tell him


----------



## LinznMilly

Ok. Well I've joined Pintrest ... that's probably going to prove lethal ... I think I already have half a dozen Pins on 2 different boards 

I'm sure you're curious as to what I've done with all the suggestions you fabulous lot have come up with, so here's a sneak-peak:



The sheet the baby is lying in is originally yellow. By sheer coincidence, I decided to change that to the mint green before darling Cuz informed everyone about her distaste for yellow (I am allowing for hormones override here and I know she might change her mind a dozen times between now and the time the baby is born). The lavender is also already in the design, but again, it doesn't feature in the baby's shoes (they were originally green).

I'm leaning more towards apricot and pastel blue as substitute for the yellow. Toying with the idea of adding the baby's initial as a motif (once it's born, of course), in pink or blue.


----------



## emmaviolet

Lots of lovely things, I'll have to go back later and go through them all!

Sarah, that cross stitch is so detailed, my mind boggles at how you can do that! Amazing!!!

I have been working on a little project the last week that's finally finished.

Here's my hippo,









This one has been lots of fun to put together. I'm just thinking on a name, maybe Harriet or Hettie.


----------



## RubyFelicity

emmaviolet said:


> Lots of lovely things, I'll have to go back later and go through them all!
> 
> Sarah, that cross stitch is so detailed, my mind boggles at how you can do that! Amazing!!!
> 
> I have been working on a little project the last week that's finally finished.
> 
> Here's my hippo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has been lots of fun to put together. I'm just thinking on a name, maybe Harriet or Hettie.


That's amazing, seriously.


----------



## branwen

I love it!

How about Hugo...


----------



## pogo

Hettie the hippo definitely!


----------



## LinznMilly

emmaviolet said:


> Lots of lovely things, I'll have to go back later and go through them all!
> 
> Sarah, that cross stitch is so detailed, my mind boggles at how you can do that! Amazing!!!
> 
> I have been working on a little project the last week that's finally finished.
> 
> Here's my hippo,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has been lots of fun to put together. I'm just thinking on a name, maybe Harriet or Hettie.


Whatever you decide to call her, she's gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_tt1:

I want to learn crochet now, too  

As for names, what about Hyacinth?

*Linz runs off to hide*


----------



## emmaviolet

RubyFelicity said:


> That's amazing, seriously.


Thank you very much. 



branwen said:


> I love it!
> 
> How about Hugo...


Thank you. 

I love the name Hugo, but I think this ones a girl. 



pogo said:


> Hettie the hippo definitely!


i think Hettie fits well too!



LinznMilly said:


> Whatever you decide to call her, she's gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_tt1:
> 
> I want to learn crochet now, too
> 
> As for names, what about Hyacinth?
> 
> *Linz runs off to hide*


Thank you ever so much!

When I saw some of these designs I decided to learn to crochet so I could do them. I still can't believe I can actually do them now!

Hyacinth reminds me too much of my Aunt who we are all sure the tv show was based upon, her neighbours also think the same!


----------



## moggiemum

i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the hippo :thumbsup:


----------



## branwen

emmaviolet said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I love the name Hugo, but I think this ones a girl.
> 
> i think Hettie fits well too!
> 
> Thank you ever so much!
> 
> When I saw some of these designs I decided to learn to crochet so I could do them. I still can't believe I can actually do them now!
> 
> Hyacinth reminds me too much of my Aunt who we are all sure the tv show was based upon, her neighbours also think the same!


Doh!!!!I should have guessed with the colours lol!


----------



## Space Chick

The hippo is AMAZING


----------



## MyMillie

LinznMilly said:


> Whatever you decide to call her, she's gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_tt1:
> 
> *I want to learn crochet now*, too
> 
> As for names, what about Hyacinth?
> 
> *Linz runs off to hide*


Oooo me too, Ive been on and off youtube today looking at the beginners vids..... I also joined pinternet this morning after someone recommended it (sorry cant remember who) I have to say my poor old brain cells wouldnt cope remembering all the terms of crochet let alone follow a pattern...... when I was young I self taught knitting and remembered the abreviations quite easy, but I just know I couldnt do it with crochet, it seems quite complicated to me... which I'm feeling sad about really because I see the beautiful little animals etc, like the one emmaviolet has made, I just feel the knitted ones aren't as neat.... Flipping eke, the joys of getting old eh!
never mind, I can still see the beautiful creations you all make, I'm grateful for that


----------



## branwen

Here's another one of my cards..


----------



## branwen

And another one


----------



## pogo

This thread makes me want to learn so many things! haha


----------



## MCWillow

OMG EV - I LOVE that hippo - its fantastically brilliant!!

I like Heidi the Hippo - coz she looks kinda shy and like she would hide a lot ....... I know, I know, I think too much :blush:


----------



## emmaviolet

Thank you al for the lovely comments. I really enjoyed this pattern and picking the colours etc, which I think are more vivid IRL then in the photos.



MyMillie said:


> Oooo me too, Ive been on and off youtube today looking at the beginners vids..... I also joined pinternet this morning after someone recommended it (sorry cant remember who) I have to say my poor old brain cells wouldnt cope remembering all the terms of crochet let alone follow a pattern...... when I was young I self taught knitting and remembered the abreviations quite easy, but I just know I couldnt do it with crochet, it seems quite complicated to me... which I'm feeling sad about really because I see the beautiful little animals etc, like the one emmaviolet has made, I just feel the knitted ones aren't as neat.... Flipping eke, the joys of getting old eh!
> never mind, I can still see the beautiful creations you all make, I'm grateful for that


You should keep at it, I'm sure you can do it if I can! I never thought I would be able to follow a pattern and my first things were done following a video so I could see what they were doing but as you follow along you realise you start to know the names of the stitches and then it's easier to move on.

Youtube is the best place to learn I think. I don't think it's very complicated in the basic stitches.

Just give it a go and before you know it you'll be crocheting animals up too!


----------



## MCWillow

Finished this tonight - a very good friend wanted a drawstring bag for her 8 yr old nieces Easter pressies.

Its totally reversible, just turn it inside out and it goes with twice as many outfits :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah1983

pogo said:


> This thread makes me want to learn so many things! haha


Me too! I keep telling myself perhaps when we get back to the UK lol, delivery costs are a bit prohibitive here and I'm not comfortable enough with German to order from German sites so I'm managing to put myself off for now.

Emmaviolet that hippo is fantastic! I really, really want to be able to make stuff like that.

My cross stitch is super easy really, just follow the pattern and that's how it turns out  Someone once described it as painting by numbers but with thread lol. The detail in this one is amazing though, well worth the time and effort. I have a wishlist a mile long from the company who charted it


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> You should keep at it, I'm sure you can do it if I can! I never thought I would be able to follow a pattern and my first things were done following a video so I could see what they were doing but as you follow along you realise you start to know the names of the stitches and then it's easier to move on.
> 
> Youtube is the best place to learn I think. I don't think it's very complicated in the basic stitches.
> 
> Just give it a go and before you know it you'll be crocheting animals up too!


Thank you so much for 'spurring' me on  maybe today was wrong time for me to be looking at the vids, I was slightly in brain fuddle today any way .... so I will take a look again another day, and maybe I will be able to make something....Oooo if it looks like something just even close to your beautiful Hippo I will be over the moon 
xx


----------



## LinznMilly

Another little motif added - a bonnet. I'm actually amazed at how quickly it came together.  Obviously not quite finished yet, but the first one isn't that much bigger and that took me the best part of a day to finish. :yikes:


----------



## debijw

This made me laugh....

OK folks...just because you CAN crochet something, doesn't mean you SHOULD!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66636331.69336.253463474723351&type=1&theater


----------



## Charleigh

There are some lovely crafts on this thread! I hope it's okay if add some of my recent ones, most are doggy themed!

A little treat bag, it needs a wash as we lost it at the beach once then it was lost in the car and I only recently found it again!










A clip on bag which holds some poo bags and a Tupperware tub so I can put her poos in until we find a bin.  









Old summer snood









New winter snood 









A towel coat for after baths made from a Moshi monsters child's towel poncho. I made another one out of the other half and donated it to our local rescue. 









A crochet coat made from chunky wool. 









A fleece coat made from a childs fleece 75p from a local charity shop. 


















Some coats I made for our local rescue









A towel coat sack









Front clip harness and matching collar. 









Halloween pumpkins collar and lead.









Nautical bows collar and lead.









Christmas collar and lead.









'Live laugh love' collar and lead. 









Skull collar









Rainbow roses martingale collar 









Some agility jumps 









A little fimo model of Teddy.  

















And
A little amigurumi lion.  









I want to get more into crafting again I used to do loads but the last few months I haven't done as much, I'm hoping to work through my amigurumi book so hopefully my lion will have some friends soon!  
Thanks if you got this far


----------



## MCWillow

I have to say - you have the best model ever 

Lovely things there Charleigh, get back to it!

And how easy/hard is Fimo to work with - I've been thinking of trying it...


----------



## Charleigh

MCWillow said:


> I have to say - you have the best model ever
> 
> Lovely things there Charleigh, get back to it!
> 
> And how easy/hard is Fimo to work with - I've been thinking of trying it...


Thank you 

Haha she was being tempted with chicken treats  she kept trying to eat the fimo Teddy though!

That's was the first time I've used fimo, I bought loads a few years back but couldn't bring myself to open the pretty packets without a craft idea! So after I got Teddy I wanted to make one of her so I hunted them out the cupboard. I found it fairly easy to use. I sort of had to let my hands warm it up to be able to mould and mix colours. I did end up with a couple of fingerprints and an animal hair or two (or ten!) baked in. I used a cocktail stick for sticking all her feathers on but it was easy enough. You should definitely give it a go 

I'm starting to get back into the habit, I made the lion the other day and I'm planning to make some more animals in the next few weeks. I also want to make a bed set for teddy, I just need to buy some material


----------



## MyMillie

I really am going to try crochet, even if my ageing mind may be a bit slow remembering where to stick the hook 

Would love some info please on best types of hooks and wool for complete beginner....Oooo and whats the easiest thing to make to start off with 

Thanks


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Thank you so much for 'spurring' me on  maybe today was wrong time for me to be looking at the vids, I was slightly in brain fuddle today any way .... so I will take a look again another day, and maybe I will be able to make something....Oooo if it looks like something just even close to your beautiful Hippo I will be over the moon
> xx


Thank you for the kind words, I'm sure you will be able to do it. I usually have lots of trouble with many things, but eventually I got crochet, that's not to say that after learning the basics one day I completely forgot (well just couldn't get a neat) chain for the life of me! 



MyMillie said:


> I really am going to try crochet, even if my ageing mind may be a bit slow remembering where to stick the hook
> 
> Would love some info please on best types of hooks and wool for complete beginner....Oooo and whats the easiest thing to make to start off with
> 
> Thanks


Yay!!! Go MM!!!

For beginning I would say just pick up some cheap robin yarn or stylecraft, then if you make mistakes it doesn't really matter.

I got a magazine with about eight samples and went on with them to just learn the double crochet stitch, once you know that you can do anything and go on from there. Just repeat lines of it over and over until you just know how to do it and it looks neat.

For hooks, so it's easier on the hands I use plastic covered ones, I went back to ones without yesterday as I couldn't find my hook and I couldn't hold it well enough to get a good neat stitch.

These are cheaper then most, especially for the set and I find they work really nicely.

Colorful Soft Plastic Handle Aluminum Crochet Hook Knitting Needles Yarn 9PCS | eBay


----------



## abbieandchi

I sell all of the above items in an eBay shop if anyone is interested, I hope it's okay to post this here, all of your creations are lovely!

LINK TO SHOP


----------



## MyMillie

Oooo thanks SO much for speedy reply EV....I've got my ebay page open at the ready  .....I so glad you mentioned about the hooks, I had a quick look at them and saw the plastic handle ones and thought they probably easier to use especially with a couple of dodgy fingers I have.....off to do some buying now and then pop off to newsagents to look for mags.....once again Thank you


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Oooo thanks SO much for speedy reply EV....I've got my ebay page open at the ready  .....I so glad you mentioned about the hooks, I had a quick look at them and saw the plastic handle ones and thought they probably easier to use especially with a couple of dodgy fingers I have.....off to do some buying now and then pop off to newsagents to look for mags.....once again Thank you


Your very welcome, I hope it helps.

Yes I can't go back to the ones without the plastic handles now, even though I started without them. I have arthritis and reynards in my fingers so they get quite painful with the small needles.

I think the best advice is don't worry if you make mistakes, just carry on and practise.


----------



## MyMillie

All ordered :thumbup: ..... off to find some mags now....Ooo I feel like a kid in sweet shop :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> All ordered :thumbup: ..... off to find some mags now....Ooo I feel like a kid in sweet shop :lol:


I know, there's too many things to add to a collection! Yarn is the worst one!!!


----------



## MyMillie

Well! I'm armed with magazine, a hook (free) no wool! got to wait for it .....

it will give me chance to learn the foreign language of crochet patterns though :crazy:


----------



## jenniferx

Good Afternoon Crafters 

Great to see all the fabulous work people have been creating. The hippo, the cross stitch, the jumpers, the cushions, the baking, the cards, the crochet/knitting, the pyrography, the soap, the drawings- such talent.

I've been a bit MIA lately - the Mystery animals (and specifically the pug) really took off. I've sold them all over the world which just blows my mind - two more went off to Australia yesterday. It's been crazy busy but wonderful. Here's some pictures of a few Mystery Dogs and a little rabbit sculpture.










































I am also a fully paid up member of the yarn freaks society. To be fair I do usually find a use for it... usually. That's my excuse and I am sticking to it!


----------



## abbieandchi




----------



## branwen

WOW!That's great news Jennifer


----------



## LinznMilly

jenniferx said:


> Good Afternoon Crafters
> 
> Great to see all the fabulous work people have been creating. The hippo, the cross stitch, the jumpers, the cushions, the baking, the cards, the crochet/knitting, the pyrography, the soap, the drawings- such talent.
> 
> I've been a bit MIA lately - the Mystery animals (and specifically the pug) really took off. I've sold them all over the world which just blows my mind - two more went off to Australia yesterday. It's been crazy busy but wonderful. Here's some pictures of a few Mystery Dogs and a little rabbit sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a fully paid up member of the yarn freaks society. To be fair I do usually find a use for it... usually. That's my excuse and I am sticking to it!


WTG Jennifer!


----------



## MCWillow

Thats brilliant Jennifer - I am _loving_ that bunny! :thumbup:


----------



## debijw

A drawing I did for my son in law, A character from his favourite game Silent Hill.



My three commissions.

Chris and Jay. This is one of their wedding photos.



Amelia and Aanyah.



Maite, this one is on its way to Paris.


----------



## tabithakat64

jenniferx said:


> Good Afternoon Crafters
> 
> Great to see all the fabulous work people have been creating. The hippo, the cross stitch, the jumpers, the cushions, the baking, the cards, the crochet/knitting, the pyrography, the soap, the drawings- such talent.
> 
> I've been a bit MIA lately - the Mystery animals (and specifically the pug) really took off. I've sold them all over the world which just blows my mind - two more went off to Australia yesterday. It's been crazy busy but wonderful. Here's some pictures of a few Mystery Dogs and a little rabbit sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a fully paid up member of the yarn freaks society. To be fair I do usually find a use for it... usually. That's my excuse and I am sticking to it!


These look awesome, do you have a website?


----------



## jenniferx

branwen said:


> WOW!That's great news Jennifer





LinznMilly said:


> WTG Jennifer!





MCWillow said:


> Thats brilliant Jennifer - I am _loving_ that bunny! :thumbup:


Thanks guys.  The rabbit was part of a little duo commission for a birthday 



tabithakat64 said:


> These look awesome, do you have a website?


Thank you- I do!
art by Susie
www.facebook.com/artbysusie


----------



## Guest

A horse I did last week.


----------



## emmaviolet

Way to go Jenniferx!!!!!!

It was obvious how far you would go with it though!


----------



## jenniferx

Aww thanks Emma. What a lovely thing to say. 
The support on here is always wonderful. And it does make a difference- with the creative stuff it's either boom or bust and there's always periods where there's nothing doing- whether that's trying to just make decent things or trying to sell them and it's great to have friends online that boost your confidence enough to keep at it.


----------



## astara

Hey lindsay that really good darl well done you xxx


----------



## LinznMilly

astara said:


> Hey lindsay that really good darl well done you xxx


Thanks Jane. I have done more than that now, though, lol.


----------



## emma20

Because I can't walk much I've taken up knitting 
I knitted a few squares about 10 years ago and now I'm knitting a few squares , where do you lot get patterns from?


----------



## MCWillow

Today I have been playing with lavender - its so strong, its lush 

These will all be going to the charity shop when I go back to work on Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## debijw

MCWillow said:


> Today I have been playing with lavender - its so strong, its lush
> 
> These will all be going to the charity shop when I go back to work on Wednesday :thumbup:


They're really cute, I can see those selling well. :thumbup:


----------



## branwen

They are gorgeous MCWillow


----------



## MyMillie

Well, my wool and crochet hooks arrived today, I was soooo excited  I got straight on it, but eeerm!......I think it will be a while before I post any pics of 'any' work, talk about being cack handed is an understatement phew! .... but practice and patients is a virtue (oh, and the old joints work with me) , but I know I will enjoy the challenge


----------



## MCWillow

Made a few more lavender sachets today - that should keep them going a while


----------



## moggiemum

i loveeeeeeeeee the lavender cupcake , such lovely designs


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Well, my wool and crochet hooks arrived today, I was soooo excited  I got straight on it, but eeerm!......I think it will be a while before I post any pics of 'any' work, talk about being cack handed is an understatement phew! .... but practice and patients is a virtue (oh, and the old joints work with me) , but I know I will enjoy the challenge


Keep at it, practise makes perfect, I spent ages just repeating over and over the basic double crochet and half treble until it looked neater. I think a good few weeks of it.

You'll get it soon enough. I never even imagined I would make any sense of patterns at all, it just keeps evolving as you go.


----------



## emmaviolet

Here's a little spring bluebird I've quickly put together.

I'm making another one as we speak for my great Aunt to send off to her next week, she loves birds.





I just love this colour, I don't think it comes over fully just how vibrant it is.


----------



## Tenar

Hello everyone, I'm a quilter. Any other quilters about? I sew by hand, as I can't get the hang of a sewing machine (one day I'll get lessons) and really love the feeling of sewing by hand anyway. You can see some of my work here on Threadbias. I'd include photos in the post, but they're all on my laptop, and right now I'm over at my partner's and just have the tablet. You can see loads at the Threadbias page, though.

I've been quilting for seven years, but I've only had a cat around more recently, so I'm getting used to her involvement. She keeps on crawling onto my lap just as I pick up the quilting frame.

That hippo is awesome!

I've noticed that owls are very in at the moment. I made a wholecloth quilt the other year with a Valori Wells flannel fabric covered with owls for the backing. Valori Wells prints are really lovely, I've used them for baby quilts a few times now. RIght now I'm working on one which mixes traditional Indian and Welsh quilting, and using a gorgeous big print of elephants for the back.


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> Keep at it, practise makes perfect, I spent ages just repeating over and over the basic double crochet and half treble until it looked neater. I think a good few weeks of it.
> 
> You'll get it soon enough. I never even imagined I would make any sense of patterns at all, it just keeps evolving as you go.


I've been at it on and off all day, I'm trying to not over do it because I can feel my fingers swelling up a bit into sausages and a little painful ...been watching a video for beginers and have to keep pausing and playing ....not giving up though, like you say, practice makes perfect 



emmaviolet said:


> Here's a little spring bluebird I've quickly put together.
> 
> I'm making another one as we speak for my great Aunt to send off to her next week, she loves birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love this colour, I don't think it comes over fully just how vibrant it is.


Just beautiful!!.... it's seeing lovely things like this is whats spurring me on


----------



## MyMillie

Tenar said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a quilter. Any other quilters about? I sew by hand, as I can't get the hang of a sewing machine (one day I'll get lessons) and really love the feeling of sewing by hand anyway. You can see some of my work here on Threadbias. I'd include photos in the post, but they're all on my laptop, and right now I'm over at my partner's and just have the tablet. You can see loads at the Threadbias page, though.
> 
> I've been quilting for seven years, but I've only had a cat around more recently, so I'm getting used to her involvement. She keeps on crawling onto my lap just as I pick up the quilting frame.
> 
> That hippo is awesome!
> 
> I've noticed that owls are very in at the moment. I made a wholecloth quilt the other year with a Valori Wells flannel fabric covered with owls for the backing. Valori Wells prints are really lovely, I've used them for baby quilts a few times now. RIght now I'm working on one which mixes traditional Indian and Welsh quilting, and using a gorgeous big print of elephants for the back.


Hi, just looked at the website, some lovely work


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> I've been at it on and off all day, I'm trying to not over do it because I can feel my fingers swelling up a bit into sausages and a little painful ...been watching a video for beginers and have to keep pausing and playing ....not giving up though, like you say, practice makes perfect
> 
> Just beautiful!!.... it's seeing lovely things like this is whats spurring me on


That's how I started, pausing and taking it back. There's so many great ones on youtube that have all the stitches right there for you.

Thank you so much. I'm loving these animals made from these motifs, so much fun!!


----------



## emmaviolet

Tenar said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a quilter. Any other quilters about? I sew by hand, as I can't get the hang of a sewing machine (one day I'll get lessons) and really love the feeling of sewing by hand anyway. You can see some of my work here on Threadbias. I'd include photos in the post, but they're all on my laptop, and right now I'm over at my partner's and just have the tablet. You can see loads at the Threadbias page, though.
> 
> I've been quilting for seven years, but I've only had a cat around more recently, so I'm getting used to her involvement. She keeps on crawling onto my lap just as I pick up the quilting frame.
> 
> *That hippo is awesome!*
> 
> I've noticed that owls are very in at the moment. I made a wholecloth quilt the other year with a Valori Wells flannel fabric covered with owls for the backing. Valori Wells prints are really lovely, I've used them for baby quilts a few times now. RIght now I'm working on one which mixes traditional Indian and Welsh quilting, and using a gorgeous big print of elephants for the back.


Thank you very much! 

I love the look of your beautiful work!

I've noticed that with owls too, they are having a huge moment in the arts and crafts at the moment.


----------



## LinznMilly

Having a break from the more time consuming designs, I've done some quick stitches.

This one has gone to my SIL, astara


Think I'll keep this one 


And an update on the "granny squares", experimenting with shaded thread:


And I know this is cross-stitch, and not crochet, but MM, please take heart. You'll get there. 

These were my first attempts at cross stitching:


----------



## spid

My latest design - birth flower pictures. Whatcha think?


----------



## MyMillie

LinznMilly said:


> And I know this is cross-stitch, and not crochet, but MM, please take heart. You'll get there.
> [/URL]


Oh thank you SO much!......I know I have a long way to go, but its the journey that will be so rewarding!.... just like the wonderful things you have done in yours! it must take a lot of patients and dedication to come as far as you have.....Hats off to you


----------



## Tenar

Here's my owly one, by the way, and an example of my beading/embroidery. You can't really go wrong with elephants. I've never really taken to cross-stitch, I just mess about a bit with freestyle embroidery.


----------



## MCWillow

My new cushion, made today. The charity shop gave me plain white fabric this time so I had to design something colourful!


----------



## Space Chick

MCWillow said:


> My new cushion, made today. The charity shop gave me plain white fabric this time so I had to design something colourful!


Need a dislike button by rights, as I love this design so much I would like another cushion using the same fabrics as my chicken one in this design


----------



## Sarah1983

Love the lavender sachets! They're pretty and I bet they smell lovely. Bluebird is fantastic. Love the quick stitches Linz, are they coasters?

Here's an update on my cross stitch. As you can see, it's not quick progress by any stretch lol. I take regular photos as otherwise it's easy to get discouraged thinking I've made no progress but looking at photos a week apart or even a few days apart the progress is obvious.


----------



## Tenar

I'm dead impressed that you can do all that dense work. How long does it take to do one of the little squares, and how big is each square?


----------



## jenniferx

I was going to multi quote but the page would just get filled up with loads of repeat pictures :lol:

Liz- I love the little flower and bee- that's so sweet.

Spid- Gorg. As usual  What is the flower for July?

Willow- I think that might be my favourite pillow yet! I really like the fabrics you chose. My favourite of the lavender bags is the butterfly 

Emma- The little bird is lovely. You're so accomplished now, a natural talent to have it pegged so quickly!

Sarah- The cross stitch is amazing- I don't know how you find the patience. I'm a real impulse maker. I get frustrated when I can't complete an item in a single sitting. What kind of needle do you use for a cross stitch- is it like a darning needle? They really hurt my fingers just to do some basic sewing.

I came across this link which I thought was pretty cool for any crochet crafty people- it's how to make DIY polymer handles for metal hooks. 
DIY Polymer Clay Crochet Hook Handle | Dabbles & BabblesDabbles & Babbles

I'm still addicted to my Tulip etimo's. Use nothing else now.


----------



## emma20

Everyone's designs are brilliant  puts my squares to shame


----------



## Tenar

Right, here are some pictures at last. Current and previous project, both involving elephants. Though you can't see the elephants on the baby quilt, they're on the back. I'm currently quilting that one, with the cat's help.


----------



## Tenar

Some previous projects. A baby quilt and two wall hangings. I haven't quilted the shell one yet.


----------



## LinznMilly

MyMillie said:


> Oh thank you SO much!......I know I have a long way to go, but its the journey that will be so rewarding!.... just like the wonderful things you have done in yours! it must take a lot of patients and dedication to come as far as you have.....Hats off to you


:blushing: Thanks hun.

I'm enjoying it. I think I've surprised everyone (including myself) on how much I've taken to cross-stitching, but I try and do a bit every day. Not always easy when the dogs decide Mum sitting down with needle and thread means it MUST be time to pester her for attention/food/playtime  



Sarah1983 said:


> *Love the quick stitches Linz, are they coasters?*
> 
> Here's an update on my cross stitch. As you can see, it's not quick progress by any stretch lol. I take regular photos as otherwise it's easy to get discouraged thinking I've made no progress but looking at photos a week apart or even a few days apart the progress is obvious.


Yup, they're coasters :001_smile: I want to get some blank keyrings next and try doing some of those.

Maybe it's just my computer, but I can't see your cross-stitch 

I know what you mean about looking at the more time consuming projects and thinking you've made no progress, because that's why I had to have a break from the square. As much as I love CS, I can't see me having the patience to carry on with the train like you are. Hats off to you there.



Tenar said:


> I'm dead impressed that you can do all that dense work. How long does it take to do one of the little squares, and how big is each square?


I'm not sure if that was directed at me or someone else, but in case it's me, the squares are about 9" each, and I'll let you know how long they take when I finish that one  The magazine quotes an estimated time of 40hrs, but I think that's for the whole cushion, not one square :lol: 

The frog took me about 3-4hrs in total, and the flower/bee coaster took me about 3hrs.

McWillow, I LOVE you latest cushion! :thumbup:


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Emma- The little bird is lovely. You're so accomplished now, a natural talent to have it pegged so quickly!


Wow, what a lovely thing to say, that means an awful lot, especially coming from you with your immense talent. Thank you.

Sarah that cross stitch is just immense, it's unbelievable!

Linznmilly, I like the frog design so much, it's cute and quirky.

I really love that cushion design, the patterns on the birds really pops on the white.

All of those quilts are beautiful and so unique, each one.


----------



## Tenar

I was asking Sarah1983, actually, but your work is lovely too.


----------



## emmaviolet

A little question.

To make a scented little sachet what else can be used other then lavender?

I would like to make a few for my wardrobe and some for family members, but lavender always makes me sneeze and I'm not too fond of the smell so is there another nice alternative?


----------



## Tenar

Hmm. Dried rosemary or another herb? Cloves? I went through a phase of sticking cloves into oranges when I was a teenager and couldn't t sleep, and they smelt wonderful.


----------



## MCWillow

emmaviolet said:


> A little question.
> 
> To make a scented little sachet what else can be used other then lavender?
> 
> I would like to make a few for my wardrobe and some for family members, but lavender always makes me sneeze and I'm not too fond of the smell so is there another nice alternative?


I've been asked that tonight actually - I am going to look into how cinnamon-y cinnamon sticks are (as the person that asked like cinnamon).

Cloves and rosemary are also a great idea, so thank you for that idea Tenar :thumbup:


----------



## LinznMilly

Tenar said:


> I was asking Sarah1983, actually, but your work is lovely too.


Oh, sorry... And thanks. 

It's clearer if you quote the person you reply to.  Especially on more active threads


----------



## spid

jenniferx said:


> Spid- Gorg. As usual  What is the flower for July?


the water lily  here's one I prepared earlier


----------



## emmaviolet

MCWillow said:


> I've been asked that tonight actually - I am going to look into how cinnamon-y cinnamon sticks are (as the person that asked like cinnamon).
> 
> Cloves and rosemary are also a great idea, so thank you for that idea Tenar :thumbup:


Oh let me know how that works, I love the smell of cinnamon.

I know lavender is so easy for these things. I love the smell of vanilla bit I doubt that is easy to get into sachets!


----------



## Sarah1983

Sorry, not sure what happened to the pic but this is what should ahve posted.




Tenar said:


> I'm dead impressed that you can do all that dense work. How long does it take to do one of the little squares, and how big is each square?


Thanks  How long each square takes depends on how many colour changes there are lol. If it's almost all one colour then not too long, if there's a lot of colour changes it can take hours to do one. Each square is half an inch by half an inch and has 100 stitches in it.

Linz, I have another project on the go as well. I tend to switch after a page of the chart, keeps me from getting bored  And taking photos helps too. My white tiger is harder to keep on with, it stitches up faster but there's nothing to see really whereas Train of Dreams there's always something you can see starting to take shape.


----------



## Tenar

Thanks, that makes sense. I look at that and think, ye gods, it's so *slow*, how can anyone have the patience? But then other people look at my work and say, You did that by *hand*? I could never! So we all have different tastes.


----------



## LinznMilly

Sarah1983 said:


> Sorry, not sure what happened to the pic but this is what should ahve posted.
> 
> 
> Thanks  How long each square takes depends on how many colour changes there are lol. If it's almost all one colour then not too long, if there's a lot of colour changes it can take hours to do one. Each square is half an inch by half an inch and has 100 stitches in it.
> 
> Linz, I have another project on the go as well. I tend to switch after a page of the chart, keeps me from getting bored  And taking photos helps too. My white tiger is harder to keep on with, it stitches up faster but there's nothing to see really whereas Train of Dreams there's always something you can see starting to take shape.


Looks so real! Almost like you expect it to start moving  It's a credit to you!

Not sure I've seen the white tigers one. Have you posted pics?

I see what you mean though. From my own personal perspective, the baby sampler is the easier one to stick to because I can see each little motif starting to take shape, or suddenly, it's _there _and I can see the progress I'm making, whereas the square doesn't seem to change much from session to session.


----------



## Sarah1983

Lol Tenar, stitching something like a quilt...no way I'd have the patience. But my cross stitch I love doing. I can sit here with an audio book and my stitching for hours 

Thanks Linz, I think I have posted pics of my white tiger before but here it is again since searching the thread for it would take forever lol.

Link to what it will look like here White Tiger Penfound [PENFOUND104] - $9.75 : Heaven And Earth Designs, cross stitch, cross stitch patterns, counted cross stitch, christmas stockings, counted cross stitch chart, counted cross stitch designs, cross stitching, patterns, cross stitch a
You can see it coming together when you look at the entire thing but while stitching it's just random splodges of colour that don't look like anything at all. And that's hard sometimes lol.


----------



## Tenar

Nah, quilts come together much faster! The scale is totally different. I made that Isis quilt (a metre square) in four months, for instance, and I wasn't doing that long on it at a time due to RSI and tendinitis. Plus it includes beading and metallic thread, which slows you down. I'll do the piecing for a baby quilt in a few days or a week, once I've selected and cut the fabrics. Of course, I'm slow as quilters go, as I'm hand-sewing and doing quite detailed work.

I listen to audiobooks while sewing as well, they're great.

I'd been wondering what the tiger one was going to look like. It must be incredibly detailed, it doesn't look like cross stitch at all.


----------



## MyMillie

Sarah1983 said:


> Sorry, not sure what happened to the pic but this is what should ahve posted.


WOW! I'm in total awe with this! and such a beautiful design!  and oh my goodness! the white tiger, what can I say but simply 'stunning'.........
Beautiful work!


----------



## MCWillow

emmaviolet said:


> Oh let me know how that works, I love the smell of cinnamon.
> 
> I know lavender is so easy for these things. I love the smell of vanilla bit I doubt that is easy to get into sachets!


Well you can get vanilla pods but they aren't cheap (about £1 each)!

Will have a look (and a sniff) tomorrow in my lunch break 

Your quilting is just gorgeous Tenar - I'm another one that can't believe you do all that by hand - its amazing!

I tried cross stitch - I was worse than useless at it, I am so impressed by the cross stitching on here :yesnod:

A couple more cushions


----------



## LinznMilly

Been working on the baby sampler:



I'm actually quite proud of the building blocks because I haven't followed any charts for them - I just started stitching with a picture of them in my mind and worked by trial and error.


----------



## MyMillie

LinznMilly said:


> Been working on the baby sampler:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually quite proud of the building blocks because I haven't followed any charts for them - I just started stitching with a picture of them in my mind and worked by trial and error.


You sure should be proud of your work L&M its wonderful!..... and the building blocks are amazing!


----------



## emmaviolet

MCWillow said:


> Well you can get vanilla pods but they aren't cheap (about £1 each)!
> 
> Will have a look (and a sniff) tomorrow in my lunch break


Yeah, I'm not sure about the pods, I read somewhere about scenting oats or something with vanilla essence.

I don't think the pods have the required bulk if you know what I mean, to stuff the objects.


----------



## emmaviolet

I just sent off my Aunts bird, it's a little surprise for her as she has been badgering my Mother to get me to show her some crochet as she mentioned I had taken it up.

I'm quite happy with it as it is almost identical to my last one, which means I'm quite consistent with it all.

Here's a couple of pics....





I'm just going to do a few small bits before I take on a larger project again.

Was out today and have added more to an already overstuffed yarn collection, had a delivery yesterday too.  Oh the shame!


----------



## MCWillow

I think you should do a crochet unicorn next - it will look awesome


----------



## emmaviolet

MCWillow said:


> I think you should do a crochet unicorn next - it will look awesome


I think I have a unicorn on my to do list! 

Next up, after a few little bits, I think is a giraffe.


----------



## Space Chick

Apparently whilst I am old.... I am not old enough to knit 

This according to an 8 year old little girl 

I was sat on a train yesterday, knitting a sleeve to pass the time (as you do!)

Sat across the aisle was this girl with her Mum who I'd put at my age (40), opposite this mother and daughter was an elderly couple probably in their mid/late 70's

The girl turns to her Mum and says "That lady over there is knitting" her mother nods "I know she's old as she's probably about your age Mammy, but she's not old enough to knit" she proclaims.

I smile at her Mum who mouths a "sorry" to me.

The little girl then asks the elderly lady opposite her "Do you knit?" The lady replied that she didn't "well you are old enough to knit" she tells her.

Really made me giggle  I wonder when I will be old enough to grow into this hobby :lol:


----------



## jenniferx

Evening Crafty People! 

I'm quite excited about my new little design. Mini bears! This is the first one I made but I've done about five of them now in a variety of colours.


















I've not "gone public" with them yet so this is a PF preview.  
I haven't worked out pricing of them yet. It's hard because as any of you will know even small crochet takes a bit of time (along with devising the original idea in the first place) and then with the stuffing/hand sewing involved and the little bit of sculpture in their faces it can all add up time wise. But there's no use in making them at all if they're not affordable. Oh well, hopefully the little teds will find their place.


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> Evening Crafty People!
> 
> I'm quite excited about my new little design. Mini bears! This is the first one I made but I've done about five of them now in a variety of colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not "gone public" with them yet so this is a PF preview.
> I haven't worked out pricing of them yet. It's hard because as any of you will know even small crochet takes a bit of time (along with devising the original idea in the first place) and then with the stuffing/hand sewing involved and the little bit of sculpture in their faces it can all add up time wise. But there's no use in making them at all if they're not affordable. Oh well, hopefully the little teds will find their place.


They are CUTE beyond belief....I would so want one of these!! love love love them


----------



## jenniferx

MyMillie said:


> They are CUTE beyond belief....I would so want one of these!! love love love them


Aww thanks.  I really love them but then I suppose I would! :lol: So far I've done a white fluffy one, traditional brown, ginger, grey and baby blue! And this little panda type one of course. Really should get my act together and photograph the others!


----------



## Sarah1983

Oh wow, how cute are those bears??? And that story made me laugh Space Chick.

EV, shall look forward to seeing a unicorn and a giraffe but I think we need dragons too :yesnod:

L&M, looks like yours is coming along well 

I started a 10 day cross stitch challenge today so thought I'd post my starting point on here. Challenge is just to stitch as much as possible in 10 days so no set goal but it's nice to see how much progress you can make in the time frame


----------



## LinznMilly

SC: Bless her cotton socks, but that story made me chuckle. How did the little old woman take it, being told she's old enough to knit, but you aren't? 

Jennifer, those bears are soooo cute :001_tt1:

Sarah: Good idea about the stitching challenge. I might have to set a similar one for the "granny squares".

I haven't had much time to do much crafting lately, so nothing to report really. I have had the privilege of watching one of my clients knit some dolls clothing for her granddaughter though, and had a chat with her about it. Brought back some nice memories of my own nana knitting my dolls clothing. :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow

emmaviolet said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about the pods, I read somewhere about scenting oats or something with vanilla essence.
> 
> I don't think the pods have the required bulk if you know what I mean, to stuff the objects.


Thats why you use toy stuffing along with your scented item 

Give a better shape too


----------



## Space Chick

LinznMilly said:


> SC: Bless her cotton socks, but that story made me chuckle. How did the little old woman take it, being told she's old enough to knit, but you aren't?
> 
> Jennifer, those bears are soooo cute :001_tt1:
> 
> :


The old woman was amused by it, as was her husband, who then started talking about other things to the little girl 

I love those bears too, cute overload


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh wow, how cute are those bears??? And that story made me laugh Space Chick.
> 
> EV, shall look forward to seeing a unicorn and a giraffe but I think we need dragons too :yesnod:
> 
> L&M, looks like yours is coming along well
> 
> I started a 10 day cross stitch challenge today so thought I'd post my starting point on here. Challenge is just to stitch as much as possible in 10 days so no set goal but it's nice to see how much progress you can make in the time frame


Oh that is a great idea, something to really spurn you on! I can't wait for the finished reveal on this, do you know how much time it takes all in all, it looks like it would be a lot all done. It's so amazing!!

I'll have to see about a dragon, never thought about that one!! 

My Aunt loved the bird so much and all of her neighbours now want one, so I may have to be making a few more of those first. I'm also doing a nice chunky scarf as I found this gorgeous wool the other day and just had to do something with it right away!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Evening Crafty People!
> 
> I'm quite excited about my new little design. Mini bears! This is the first one I made but I've done about five of them now in a variety of colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not "gone public" with them yet so this is a PF preview.
> I haven't worked out pricing of them yet. It's hard because as any of you will know even small crochet takes a bit of time (along with devising the original idea in the first place) and then with the stuffing/hand sewing involved and the little bit of sculpture in their faces it can all add up time wise. But there's no use in making them at all if they're not affordable. Oh well, hopefully the little teds will find their place.


Jennifer, absolutely adorable!!! I love, love, love it!!!

Have you thought about selling your patterns on as well?

The price thing is strange, I obviously don't sell, but on a forum they were discussing commissions of the hippo I did. One woman charges the earth, over $180, to which a lot of other people were saying that although it would be lovely to get that, you also want to actually sell some. Someone sold one for £300!!!  I just don't know who would pay so much for something tbh, other people said they had people complaining that £50 was too much. I'm useless at pricing though, so no help.

I know your teds will sell, they are soooo sweet, their faces are so expressive too!


----------



## Sarah1983

emmaviolet said:


> Oh that is a great idea, something to really spurn you on! I can't wait for the finished reveal on this, do you know how much time it takes all in all, it looks like it would be a lot all done. It's so amazing!!
> 
> I'll have to see about a dragon, never thought about that one!!
> 
> My Aunt loved the bird so much and all of her neighbours now want one, so I may have to be making a few more of those first. I'm also doing a nice chunky scarf as I found this gorgeous wool the other day and just had to do something with it right away!


10 day challenge was set on a facebook group I'm on, there's a lot of us doing it and it's great seeing everyones progress  They do challenges every weekend where you can choose between a few goals and every so often do a 10 day one.

I've no idea how long the whole chart will take me. I started it when I still lived in Ireland so it's been a work in progress for 3 years  But I've not been working on it solidly for that time lol, I've taken breaks from stitching and worked on my white tiger too. If I'm on a roll I can stitch a page a month, sometimes a bit more. So if I worked on it solidly at that pace this one would take me about 12 months to finish. A lot of people tent stitch (basically do just the lower half of the cross rather than a full cross) these though as it gets you a quicker finish and I'm tempted to try that for the next one as there are so many I want to stitch and the ones I've seen tent stitched look just as good. But I think I'd feel I were cheating


----------



## Quinzell

Just finished my first amigurumi bear. Finally got the hang of crotchet! Still lots of room for improvement...the heads too big but I did follow the pattern and its not anywhere near stuffed enough but I don't think its too bad considering its my first.


----------



## debijw

LouiseH said:


> Just finished my first amigurumi bear. Finally got the hang of crotchet! Still lots of room for improvement...the heads too big but I did follow the pattern and its not anywhere near stuffed enough but I don't think its too bad considering its my first.


I love it, I think small flaws give more character. :thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks for all the "beary" nice feedback. God why am I so bloody cringey!?!?

Here's some of the others in their respective cups. Ginger, Traditional and White. White looks obese but that one is actually a bit fluffy. 

























Pricing is a 'mare Emma. For the time it can take I think a lot of crochet and knitted products are undervalued but I always feel like there's no point in complaining about that because, well, it is a free market after all and I'm a consumer too- I know I usually want the best value I can get!

A bit of advice that I heard a couple of months ago was revelatory to me re: selling.... like a "He's just not that into you..." moment for crafting. It basically was "No one cares how long it took you to make...." OK so obviously some people do care and appreciate painstaking laborious craftsmanship but the average buyer really only cares about the finished item and the price. I know I have toiled over something for hours (without any real significant show for it) and it clouds your judgement of its actual saleability.

If it was something you were open to Emma I really see no reason why you shouldn't sell your things. The quality of your work looks really wonderful- flawless, and is better than plenty that I already do see selling! I came across someone selling the hippo on FB last week and they were doing it for £45- it's outside of my area of knowledge because most of the crochet I sell is a lot less than that but the rest of their items were very reasonably priced.

LouiseH- I love your bear! When you start getting results is when you get properly hooked!!


----------



## emmaviolet

LouiseH said:


> Just finished my first amigurumi bear. Finally got the hang of crotchet! Still lots of room for improvement...the heads too big but I did follow the pattern and its not anywhere near stuffed enough but I don't think its too bad considering its my first.


YAY!!!! Way to go Louise!!! 

I bet you must be as proud as anything now you've got it!!

I think it's lovely, it looks like such a cuddly bear!!

Like Louise said, all little bits make it your own. I like the John Legend song 'perfect imperfections' when I feel I've made a little mistake! 

There'll be no stopping you now!


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah1983 said:


> 10 day challenge was set on a facebook group I'm on, there's a lot of us doing it and it's great seeing everyones progress  They do challenges every weekend where you can choose between a few goals and every so often do a 10 day one.
> 
> I've no idea how long the whole chart will take me. I started it when I still lived in Ireland so it's been a work in progress for 3 years  But I've not been working on it solidly for that time lol, I've taken breaks from stitching and worked on my white tiger too. If I'm on a roll I can stitch a page a month, sometimes a bit more. So if I worked on it solidly at that pace this one would take me about 12 months to finish. A lot of people tent stitch (basically do just the lower half of the cross rather than a full cross) these though as it gets you a quicker finish and I'm tempted to try that for the next one as there are so many I want to stitch and the ones I've seen tent stitched look just as good. *But I think I'd feel I were cheating*


Oh my, that's a long time. It's really good you can still pick it back up after a while, I'm terrible and most likely would give up or forget! 

It's really amazing, I never had any idea cross stitch could be like that at all, it's like a beautiful painting (the toys) or a print (the tiger).

Re the bold, goody twoshoes!!


----------



## Tenar

I've decided to enter my elephant baby quilt into the next available exhibition, which turns out to be the National Quilting Championships at Sandown in June. This gives me about a month to finish it off, which should be manageable provided there aren't any crises. I think it's another fortnight's quilting, plus a couple of days to do the binding. That's if I sew every day. Then it can just go straight to its new home a fortnight later. The friend whose baby it's going to is having a rough time right now, her sister is dying, so at least I can make them something.

I'm thinking of taking up quilt journalling. The idea is that you make a small piece every month. I tried the Bead Journal Project in 2010, same idea and you have to make it the same size piece each time. I got seven pieces done before life got in the way. Beading's not hugely my thing, though, as it's tiny and obsessive and does your eyes in. It'll be good for me to just make up random quilty stuff on a regular basis, plus I would like to make wall hangings for my partner's new office and so forth. And you never know, I might sell something eventually!


----------



## Tenar

Everyone's work is looking lovely, by the way. I'm glad you're making a multicoloured piece for that child, Linznmilly. I always make multicoloured quilts for children, and find it both bemusing and unpleasant when people insist on colour-coding children. It's ridiculous for starters, and incredibly limiting for seconds.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Thanks for all the "beary" nice feedback. God why am I so bloody cringey!?!?
> 
> Here's some of the others in their respective cups. Ginger, Traditional and White. White looks obese but that one is actually a bit fluffy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pricing is a 'mare Emma. For the time it can take I think a lot of crochet and knitted products are undervalued but I always feel like there's no point in complaining about that because, well, it is a free market after all and I'm a consumer too- I know I usually want the best value I can get!
> 
> A bit of advice that I heard a couple of months ago was revelatory to me re: selling.... like a "He's just not that into you..." moment for crafting. It basically was "No one cares how long it took you to make...." OK so obviously some people do care and appreciate painstaking laborious craftsmanship but the average buyer really only cares about the finished item and the price. I know I have toiled over something for hours (without any real significant show for it) and it clouds your judgement of its actual saleability.
> 
> If it was something you were open to Emma I really see no reason why you shouldn't sell your things. The quality of your work looks really wonderful- flawless, and is better than plenty that I already do see selling! I came across someone selling the hippo on FB last week and they were doing it for £45- it's outside of my area of knowledge because most of the crochet I sell is a lot less than that but the rest of their items were very reasonably priced.
> 
> LouiseH- I love your bear! When you start getting results is when you get properly hooked!!


Even more little cuties!! They are just so sweet!!

That's really a useful bit of advice for any sellers, which I can completely understand from a buying perspective, like you say you know how log it has taken you, but the buyer, in most cases just wants a cute little animal or a nice hat but the time it takes doesn't have any bearing on them. 
An 'aha' moment! 
I know some people have said that if they price too high people will just go elsewhere for something.
A poor lady online lost money (her things were not too expensive like I have mentioned before) because the purchasers husband saw the price and then told her she had to cancel the sale as it was too expensive. 

Thank you so much for your compliments of my work, it really is so lovely to hear that from you. I'm a bit lost for words really. Thank you so much! 
I try to be as neat as I can, the bird I sent to my Aunt, they all had the magnifying glass out to see where it was joined, but of course it is joined at the edge of each little motif. :lol:

I'm not too sure about selling really, although never say never, I do love it so much and it's something I find I take to really quickly, I have already finished a scarf today. I wouldn't mind doing the odd one or two though.

Thank you again for your kind words, that's made my day!


----------



## emmaviolet

Tenar said:


> I've decided to enter my elephant baby quilt into the next available exhibition, which turns out to be the National Quilting Championships at Sandown in June. This gives me about a month to finish it off, which should be manageable provided there aren't any crises. I think it's another fortnight's quilting, plus a couple of days to do the binding. That's if I sew every day. Then it can just go straight to its new home a fortnight later. The friend whose baby it's going to is having a rough time right now, her sister is dying, so at least I can make them something.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking up quilt journalling. The idea is that you make a small piece every month. I tried the Bead Journal Project in 2010, same idea and you have to make it the same size piece each time. I got seven pieces done before life got in the way. Beading's not hugely my thing, though, as it's tiny and obsessive and does your eyes in. It'll be good for me to just make up random quilty stuff on a regular basis, plus I would like to make wall hangings for my partner's new office and so forth. And you never know, I might sell something eventually!


Best of luck with the exhibition, that sounds like fun, you'll have to let us know how you get on.

I liked your post for that and not the fact your friends sister is dying, I'm really sorry to hear that.  I'm sure one of your beautiful quilts will let them know just how much you are thinking of them too.

The journal sounds like fun and a little inward challenge for you. On a forum I have just found they do a hexagon crochet one a day challenge, I think there is some sort of prize at certain intervals too.


----------



## Sarah1983

Good luck Tenar 

Cross stitch has the same problem with selling. I've seen some going for a couple of hundred pounds but when you take into account the sheer amount of work that's gone into it it's not a lot. But people will only pay so much.



emmaviolet said:


> Oh my, that's a long time. It's really good you can still pick it back up after a while, I'm terrible and most likely would give up or forget!
> 
> It's really amazing, I never had any idea cross stitch could be like that at all, it's like a beautiful painting (the toys) or a print (the tiger).
> 
> Re the bold, goody twoshoes!!


Lol, I can't help it, it's cross stitch, not tent stitch :lol: I really think I will give it a try though. If I don't like it I can always go back to full cross stitch.

There are some beautiful cross stitch charts out there. There's a whole gallery of just the HAED ones that people have stitched here if anyone is interested in seeing more than the 2 I'm working on lol.
HAED-Gallery's Library | Photobucket


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah1983 said:


> Lol, I can't help it, it's cross stitch, not tent stitch :lol: I really think I will give it a try though. If I don't like it I can always go back to full cross stitch.
> 
> There are some beautiful cross stitch charts out there. There's a whole gallery of just the HAED ones that people have stitched here if anyone is interested in seeing more than the 2 I'm working on lol.
> HAED-Gallery's Library | Photobucket


Haha, a traditionalist!! I actually agree with you, but you may as well give it a go, you may love it.

Those are amazing, cross stitch has come a long way now, I bet most people don't even know though and just think of it how it once was or the beginnings, but nothing like what you can create here. I love the fairy on a hummingbird, that would be beautiful for a child and the amoreno is stunning.

I wish my fingers could cope with cross stitch because your posts and photos just make it look so beautiful.


----------



## Tenar

Thanks. K and I are both 36, and I don't think her sister, C, is any older than early forties. She developed cancer a couple of years ago, and K and R ended up having a very short engagement so that C could get to their wedding. (In contrast, my ex-partner's sister had a two year engagement because she was so obsessed with having a princess wedding, even though her gran was dying, her grandad wasn't looking too well either, and her dad had a very close brush with death as well. Some people.) She did keep going, but the cancer's spread and it's now in her brain. I don't really know C, I just saw in in passing occasionally when K and I were at school.

The journal quilting should be fun. When I was doing the Bead Journal Project, I made 5" square pieces, and started off by finding a fabric that spoke to me, then coming up with ideas on how to bead it. I might use the fabric as a jumping-off point here as well. Or just try to do something botanical each time, as I've been wanting to do botanical quilts but have always been rather intimidated. Perhaps do close-ups, a few leaves one month, a flower head or two another?


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Even more little cuties!! They are just so sweet!!
> 
> That's really a useful bit of advice for any sellers, which I can completely understand from a buying perspective, like you say you know how log it has taken you, but the buyer, in most cases just wants a cute little animal or a nice hat but the time it takes doesn't have any bearing on them.
> An 'aha' moment!
> I know some people have said that if they price too high people will just go elsewhere for something.
> A poor lady online lost money (her things were not too expensive like I have mentioned before) because the purchasers husband saw the price and then told her she had to cancel the sale as it was too expensive.
> 
> Thank you so much for your compliments of my work, it really is so lovely to hear that from you. I'm a bit lost for words really. Thank you so much!
> I try to be as neat as I can, the bird I sent to my Aunt, they all had the magnifying glass out to see where it was joined, but of course it is joined at the edge of each little motif. :lol:
> 
> I'm not too sure about selling really, although never say never, I do love it so much and it's something I find I take to really quickly, I have already finished a scarf today. I wouldn't mind doing the odd one or two though.
> 
> Thank you again for your kind words, that's made my day!


Awk Emma you're a sweetheart. What will happen is that you eventually start accumulating so many things you'll *have* to sell them :lol:. It's worth thinking about anyway- it's an amazing feeling when others pay their hard earned cash for something you have made with your own fingers. I think that getting over the hump of self-doubt is the biggest hurdle.

When I first read the "Nobody cares how long..." thing my first thought was, poppycock! Surely they care if something took 5 minutes or 5 days but actually in the majority of instances, in my own experience- they don't. It really is mostly about the finished thing. It just means that when I work I try and do it to an equivalent return which sounds pretty obvious but it's easy to get carried away with the creative stuff , so it reigns me in a bit!

How _do_ you seal the birds and the hippo? I was wondering that myself!!  Are they all sewn together? It must take forever if it is.

Tenar- I am sorry to hear about your friends sister. What a horrible disease.


----------



## Tenar

Oh yes, people really don't appreciate the time it takes, especially for hand-work. People always see my quilts and say that I should sell them. Then I ask how much they'd be willing to pay, and how long they think each quilt takes, and tell them that it's months of work per quilt. For my Isis quilt, which is a metre square and includes beading and embroidery (metallic thread is EVIL), I was working on it over four months, and I reckoned later that it should probably cost about £1200 if you price the labour at minimum wage. No one's willing to pay that sort of money. I might see where I can get with little wall hangings which don't take long to make, though. And it's high time I learned how to use a sewing machine.


----------



## Valanita

I have to agree about pricing.
My OH had made many radio control model planes that fly, spending hours in his shed making them & he is a perfectionist, but to sell them he would get a fraction back of the time & effort he's put into making them.
He can't possibly fly them all either. I think he had most fun constructing them, though he likes to fly some as well.
A selection of his planes...


----------



## pogo

just a little something i've made tonight a coconut and lime body lotion bar. Also made a sweet orange, lemongrass and rosemary body spray! but no photo of that haha


----------



## MCWillow

POGO! I saw a FB page earlier that makes and sells soap - they made a big block of exfoliating soap with a loofah in the middle and were selling it at £2.50 per slice - is this something you have made, or are thinking of making?


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> POGO! I saw a FB page earlier that makes and sells soap - they made a big block of exfoliating soap with a loofah in the middle and were selling it at £2.50 per slice - is this something you have made, or are thinking of making?


It's not me but something i've thought of making yes!

This is me on fb if you want a nosy 

https://www.facebook.com/NaturalBullies?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## MCWillow

Make some - I'd much rather support someone I 'know' with me hardearned cash 

Off for a nosey at your page


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Make some - I'd much rather support someone I 'know' with me hardearned cash
> 
> Off for a nosey at your page


I'm already googling for inspiration


----------



## emma20

pogo said:


> just a little something i've made tonight a coconut and lime body lotion bar. Also made a sweet orange, lemongrass and rosemary body spray! but no photo of that haha


Is that one of them oil bars you rub over your body?


----------



## MCWillow

You have a new liker


----------



## pogo

emma20 said:


> Is that one of them oil bars you rub over your body?


yes hun


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> You have a new liker


thank you kindly


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> You have a new liker


Is this the sort of thing you've seen? x


----------



## emma20

pogo said:


> yes hun


Do you sell them?
Don't have Facebook


----------



## pogo

emma20 said:


> Do you sell them?
> Don't have Facebook


I will be doing yes they will be on my website hun I shall hopefully get them up in a couple of days 

Natural Bullies! - Home


----------



## MCWillow

pogo said:


> Is this the sort of thing you've seen? x


Yeah, her stuff really reminded me of you, so I thought I must ask you when I see you! She also does bath bombs, and bath salt mixes, like on your page (didnt see bombs on your page, but you know what I mean  )

Oh - and EV (sure it was you that crocheted the hippo wasn't it?) Saw an FB page earlier selling the hippos at £45 each


----------



## pogo

pogo said:


> Is this the sort of thing you've seen? x


brain fart there! heres the link

Handmade Loofah Soap Slices 100g Minimum | eBay


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Yeah, her stuff really reminded me of you, so I thought I must ask you when I see you! She also does bath bombs, and bath salt mixes, like on your page (didnt see bombs on your page, but you know what I mean  )
> 
> Oh - and EV (sure it was you that crocheted the hippo wasn't it?) Saw an FB page earlier selling the hippos at £45 each


Right mission for next month loofah soap! now what scent to use.....


----------



## emma20

pogo said:


> I will be doing yes they will be on my website hun I shall hopefully get them up in a couple of days
> 
> Natural Bullies! - Home


I can see me being a customer after pay day , I love bath stuff.


----------



## pogo

emma20 said:


> I can see me being a customer after pay day , I love bath stuff.


Thank you hun, am hoping to add lots more things once i'm happy with recipes!


----------



## MCWillow

Don't use kiwi and all is good 

Yep, that was the kinda thing I saw - lemme get the link for her page for you - in case ya wanna be nosey


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Don't use kiwi and all is good
> 
> Yep, that was the kinda thing I saw - lemme get the link for her page for you - in case ya wanna be nosey


fair enough 

I always love to have a good nosy what other people are doing haha


----------



## MCWillow

This is her page

https://www.facebook.com/SoapAndSo

This is the loofah album
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.183231398505908.1073741837.163991500429898&type=3


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> This is her page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SoapAndSo
> 
> This is the loofah album
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.183231398505908.1073741837.163991500429898&type=3


thanks off to have a good nosy


----------



## MCWillow

pogo said:


> *fair enough *
> 
> I always love to have a good nosy what other people are doing haha


Also meant to say I LOVE kiwi, the smell & the taste - but I am allergic to it, so feel free to make kiwi stuff - just let me know if it has kiwi in it so I don't buy any


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Also meant to say I LOVE kiwi, the smell & the taste - but I am allergic to it, so feel free to make kiwi stuff - just let me know if it has kiwi in it so I don't buy any


Ohhh ok :lol: I love kiwi to, I do always list what is in everything so don't worry!


----------



## Rosie64

I have only just found this thread and wow what a lot of Talented people there are on here, I like to craft with paper and card here is a few of the things i have made

A Christmas shoe










A wedding decoration










A baby's Pram










A Christmas Table centre piece










I hope you like them


----------



## pogo

Rosie64 said:


> I have only just found this thread and wow what a lot of Talented people there are on here, I like to craft with paper and card here is a few of the things i have made
> 
> A Christmas shoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wedding decoration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A baby's Pram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christmas Table centre piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like them


Wow they are amazing!


----------



## Quinzell

Thanks for the comments about the crotchet....I think its fair to say, I have the bug!! My head is going crazy with things that I want to do now that I have the sewing machine working too!

Pogo, Lush (or it might have been cosmetics to go) used to sell something called CoCo loco, and it was a coconut oil that you would put on you before getting in the shower and the scent would last. I loved it but they discontinued it. I be your coconut bar works in the same kind of way....I'll be another buyer come pay day


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Awk Emma you're a sweetheart. What will happen is that you eventually start accumulating so many things you'll *have* to sell them :lol:. It's worth thinking about anyway- it's an amazing feeling when others pay their hard earned cash for something you have made with your own fingers. I think that getting over the hump of self-doubt is the biggest hurdle.
> 
> When I first read the "Nobody cares how long..." thing my first thought was, poppycock! Surely they care if something took 5 minutes or 5 days but actually in the majority of instances, in my own experience- they don't. It really is mostly about the finished thing. It just means that when I work I try and do it to an equivalent return which sounds pretty obvious but it's easy to get carried away with the creative stuff , so it reigns me in a bit!
> 
> How _do_ you seal the birds and the hippo? I was wondering that myself!!  Are they all sewn together? It must take forever if it is.
> 
> Tenar- I am sorry to hear about your friends sister. What a horrible disease.


Haha, yes I think you may be right about there being too many! 

It's definitely something to consider, I just would have absolutely no idea where to start if I'm honest.  I never thought I would ever be in any way good enough to sell anything I make, well I didn't think I would be able to make a thing at all!

Those ones, bird and hippo are all made up of separate motifs and then they are all joined one by one to each other to create the shapes. I join them with a dc but some sew them together, I prefer the look of the dc though. It's not too long really.


----------



## Rosie64

thank you everyone that liked my creations, it is always nice to hear that others like what you do here is another that I have found a photo of

A Merry go round that spins










A watering can with flowers (the flowers are not very good )


----------



## pogo

Am going to have an awesome bath tonight haha!

Lemon and Lavender bath melts with blue poppy seeds and blue malva flowers!


----------



## MyMillie

Well, I'm in awe of all the things being made by you great peeps, some truly beautiful things!!
I've been a bit quiet on here for few days as I have been practicing, practicing, practicing, ..... and all I've made is a little shoe with a mouse in it, and a dolls beanie hat, and all with faults , but they are my first attempts, never even owned a crochet hook until last week ..... will do some pics later of my 'works of art' :lol:


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Haha, yes I think you may be right about there being too many!
> 
> It's definitely something to consider, I just would have absolutely no idea where to start if I'm honest.  I never thought I would ever be in any way good enough to sell anything I make, well I didn't think I would be able to make a thing at all!
> 
> Those ones, bird and hippo are all made up of separate motifs and then they are all joined one by one to each other to create the shapes. I join them with a dc but some sew them together, I prefer the look of the dc though. It's not too long really.


The way you are doing them now is very neat! I'd 100% rather join with crochet (if I could) versus handsewing. The darning needle kills my fingers! If you decide to sell I can help you whatever way that I can with what I know anyway.  I do a lot of selling through direct FB sales but have tried ebay, etsy, actual shops as well.

Speaking of pricing..... I put up an ad for my Mystery Pugs today on a FB group. They always do well there- anyway a lady contacts me about them and says she will get back to me, meanwhile she shares the picture (presumably unawares that I am notified about it) and tags a few of her friends asking if they would make my pugs for her because mine are so expensive and tiny :lol: Talk about cheek! The friend then proceeds to try and find a pattern but says she's too busy with orders to do it herself. I have no problem with people finding my things expensive-for many they are and they're obviously a luxury- no one *needs* a crochet animal but to try and obviously rip off your copyright is a bit much.

Oh well- I had one lady (amongst quite a few others) order 12 of them! Which takes the edge off


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> The way you are doing them now is very neat! I'd 100% rather join with crochet (if I could) versus handsewing. The darning needle kills my fingers! If you decide to sell I can help you whatever way that I can with what I know anyway.  I do a lot of selling through direct FB sales but have tried ebay, etsy, actual shops as well.
> 
> Speaking of pricing..... I put up an ad for my Mystery Pugs today on a FB group. They always do well there- anyway a lady contacts me about them and says she will get back to me, meanwhile she shares the picture (presumably unawares that I am notified about it) and tags a few of her friends asking if they would make my pugs for her because mine are so expensive and tiny :lol: Talk about cheek! The friend then proceeds to try and find a pattern but says she's too busy with orders to do it herself. I have no problem with people finding my things expensive-for many they are and they're obviously a luxury- no one *needs* a crochet animal but to try and obviously rip off your copyright is a bit much.
> 
> Oh well- I had one lady (amongst quite a few others) order 12 of them! Which takes the edge off


 the cheek of some people!


----------



## jenniferx

And I love the paper art .... is there a proper name for making things out of paper? I know there is origami but that's folding isn't it?

Pogo- Your bath stuff looks amazing. Like I can smell it from here


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> And I love the paper art .... is there a proper name for making things out of paper? I know there is origami but that's folding isn't it?
> 
> Pogo- Your bath stuff looks amazing.* Like I can smell it from here*


So can i :lol::lol: really thanks though, i'm becoming a bit addicted to making it especially soap


----------



## Sarah1983

jenniferx said:


> Speaking of pricing..... I put up an ad for my Mystery Pugs today on a FB group. They always do well there- anyway a lady contacts me about them and says she will get back to me, meanwhile she shares the picture (presumably unawares that I am notified about it) and tags a few of her friends asking if they would make my pugs for her because mine are so expensive and tiny :lol: Talk about cheek! The friend then proceeds to try and find a pattern but says she's too busy with orders to do it herself. I have no problem with people finding my things expensive-for many they are and they're obviously a luxury- no one *needs* a crochet animal but to try and obviously rip off your copyright is a bit much.
> 
> Oh well- I had one lady (amongst quite a few others) order 12 of them! Which takes the edge off


People have a nerve! Have you said anything to her? I bloody would! More about the ripping off your copyright than anything. That sort of thing has put a lot of cross stitch designers out of business  I imagine the same holds true in a lot of other crafty circles too.

Glad somebody else has ordered some from you though


----------



## LinznMilly

Wow, so much catching up to do!

Tenar, good luck with the exhibition. I love your quilts!

Jennifer: The rest of those bears are gorgeous! I love the little "obese" one. 

Rosie: Wow!!!  Your papercraft is amazing!!

Pogo: Love the smellies, especially the star. 



Tenar said:


> Everyone's work is looking lovely, by the way. *I'm glad you're making a multicoloured piece for that child, Linznmilly*. I always make multicoloured quilts for children, and find it both bemusing and unpleasant when people insist on colour-coding children. It's ridiculous for starters, and incredibly limiting for seconds.


Thanks.  I'm hoping Cuz likes it.  She used to be such a Tomboy when younger, but there's 11 years between us, so I don't really know her that well now, to know what colours to use. 

Well, I've been making up for lost time with my stitching, and really working on the "Granny Square". Considering how long it took me to simply do the pink background, and the first row, I feel like I've flown through it today. I've done all the blue, and finished off the red - today:



And, just because it makes me giggle, this is what my honorary crafter companion thinks of my stitching and taking pics of it :lol::


I'm guessing he's not a fan


----------



## Tenar

Yay! It's really making progress.

Here is a friend's cat's opinion of her quilting. You can't beat a cat for sheer sarcasm.


----------



## MCWillow

I have heard that a few times - people sharing pics of things you make and asking if someone else can make it cheaper - right bloody cheek 

I liked your post because of the orders you got - not coz of the cheeky bint!

This weekend I have been designing and making an item for this competition - its open til 1st June, so if anyone wants to enter, its all for a great cause 

https://www.facebook.com/events/236763479781446/

As its to raise money for children with Crohns Disease, I finally decided to make a bag they could take with them for hospital visits, Drs appointments - anywhere they could be waiting around and getting bored.

The Draw-String Bag!

It has a real blackboard on it! There is a flexible, but hard liner, behind the chalkcloth to make it easier for doodling



























Also a pocket to hold the chalks and wetwipes (I will be making a matching dry cloth tomorrow)



























What do you think?


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> I have heard that a few times - people sharing pics of things you make and asking if someone else can make it cheaper - right bloody cheek
> 
> I liked your post because of the orders you got - not coz of the cheeky bint!
> 
> This weekend I have been designing and making an item for this competition - its open til 1st June, so if anyone wants to enter, its all for a great cause
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/236763479781446/
> 
> As its to raise money for children with Crohns Disease, I finally decided to make a bag they could take with them for hospital visits, Drs appointments - anywhere they could be waiting around and getting bored.
> 
> The Draw-String Bag!
> 
> It has a real blackboard on it! There is a flexible, but hard liner, behind the chalkcloth to make it easier for doodling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a pocket to hold the chalks and wetwipes (I will be making a matching dry cloth tomorrow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


OMG LOVE IT!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## emma20

MCWillow said:


> I have heard that a few times - people sharing pics of things you make and asking if someone else can make it cheaper - right bloody cheek
> 
> I liked your post because of the orders you got - not coz of the cheeky bint!
> 
> This weekend I have been designing and making an item for this competition - its open til 1st June, so if anyone wants to enter, its all for a great cause
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/236763479781446/
> 
> As its to raise money for children with Crohns Disease, I finally decided to make a bag they could take with them for hospital visits, Drs appointments - anywhere they could be waiting around and getting bored.
> 
> The Draw-String Bag!
> 
> It has a real blackboard on it! There is a flexible, but hard liner, behind the chalkcloth to make it easier for doodling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a pocket to hold the chalks and wetwipes (I will be making a matching dry cloth tomorrow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


I think it's great and you have a good chance of winning especially with it being useful and creative at the same time.

Do you sell stuff too?


----------



## MCWillow

emma20 said:


> I think it's great and you have a good chance of winning especially with it being useful and creative at the same time.
> 
> Do you sell stuff too?


Thank you! 

I do sell stuff - there is stuff on my FB page that I have made already, but am always happy to try something new (I never take payment until the customer has seen pics and definitely wants to buy) 

www.facebook.com/abobbinalong

I will be setting up a website as well, I have the domain and hosting, just trying to find the time to build the actual site!


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I do sell stuff - there is stuff on my FB page that I have made already, but am always happy to try something new (I never take payment until the customer has seen pics and definitely wants to buy)
> 
> www.facebook.com/abobbinalong
> 
> I will be setting up a website as well, I have the domain and hosting, just trying to find the time to build the actual site!


Post your site when you make it


----------



## Rosie64

Thank you all for your very kind comments about my paper crafting


----------



## emmaviolet

Rosie your paper craft is so clever! I really love the Christmas shoe, I love shoes, especially decorative ones, I have a few dotted about my room. 
It looks really special! The merry go round looks so cute too, I can imagine it in a child's room.

Mymillie, sounds like you are doing really well! Don't put yourself down, to create anything so soon is amazing!!  We need some pics though!

Pogo, the soaps look so good, the ones in the ice cube tray look so refreshing I can imagine they give off a beautiful and fresh and natural aroma. It looks so interesting as the possibilities of smells is so wide! 

Mcwillow, the backpack looks so good and clever, I'm sure you will do well. Good luck!!!!

Linz, I'm sure the recipient of your work will adore it, colours are always wonderful for babies and the lovely patterns you are putting on look beautiful. The granny square looks really great, they are my fav thing to crochet!
Your dog made me laugh, Alfie went to sleep yesterday across all of my crochet magazines I had on the sofa to have a good read through, I think it's his way of saying 'no more'!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> The way you are doing them now is very neat! I'd 100% rather join with crochet (if I could) versus handsewing. The darning needle kills my fingers! If you decide to sell I can help you whatever way that I can with what I know anyway.  I do a lot of selling through direct FB sales but have tried ebay, etsy, actual shops as well.
> 
> Speaking of pricing..... I put up an ad for my Mystery Pugs today on a FB group. They always do well there- anyway a lady contacts me about them and says she will get back to me, meanwhile she shares the picture (presumably unawares that I am notified about it) and tags a few of her friends asking if they would make my pugs for her because mine are so expensive and tiny :lol: Talk about cheek! The friend then proceeds to try and find a pattern but says she's too busy with orders to do it herself. I have no problem with people finding my things expensive-for many they are and they're obviously a luxury- no one *needs* a crochet animal but to try and obviously rip off your copyright is a bit much.
> 
> Oh well- I had one lady (amongst quite a few others) order 12 of them! Which takes the edge off


Oh thats a great order!!

I can't believe the cheek of the other woman! How awful and bloody rude of her!  Especially sharing your photo to others and asking them to make it. I agree with Sarah that it's not right to do that because of your copyright.

Thank you very much, if you don't mind, if I think on it and do decide I would love your help, what a lovely offer, thank you so much! Your so lovely!

Thank you, I try to be as neat as possible, I know what you mean, the needles kill my fingers and hands.
Here's a pic of the hippo before it is all put together..


----------



## emmaviolet

I got some beautiful and soft chunky yarn in a discount shop the other day, so cheap but so lovely I got a lot in a few colours. I couldn't resist using it to make up a chunky infinity scarf, I know it will be a while until it gets used, but it can just sit and wait for now.
It worked up so quick I was finished the day I started.

Here's a photo of the scarf before it was joined up, it's over 60 inches long.



And here's a close up of the pavement stitch.



I really enjoyed working it up and the loose stitch, I've been working on tight stitching for a while now so it was a nice change up.


----------



## MyMillie

Here's my pics .....sorry about quality, had to use my phone 

Mouse Out:



Mouse in 



I'm just amazed that I've made something recognizable  still have some faults though, I've never done so much start/play/rewind and pause on you tube in my life...

The little shoe is knitted, but the flower is crochet (very easy one though for beginner) the little dolly beanie is crochet, I love making that 

EMMAVIOLET!!! that work looks amazing!! and Sooo complicated ....I cant wait to get to that stage...


----------



## Tenar

Mouse in a shoe! It's adorable. And I love that teal scarf.

I would do some quilting, but I have a cat on my lap. I'm on track to get it finished in time, anyway.


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Here's my pics .....sorry about quality, had to use my phone
> 
> Mouse Out:
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse in
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just amazed that I've made something recognizable  still have some faults though, I've never done so much start/play/rewind and pause on you tube in my life...
> 
> The little shoe is knitted, but the flower is crochet (very easy one though for beginner) the little dolly beanie is crochet, I love making that
> 
> EMMAVIOLET!!! that work looks amazing!! and Sooo complicated ....I cant wait to get to that stage...


Oh wow!!! That's soooooo good!!! You should be really, really proud!!! You've done so well!!

Now you've started like that it will be much easier from now on.

Thank you so much!! In fact I think it's really easy, it's only a double crochet with a chain one inbetween, the effect is quite good though. It's really soothing with chunky yarn!  (edit... it's treble crochet, I used a US pattern so forgot it was actually treble here!)

You should be so proud of how much you've done so soon!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> Oh wow!!! That's soooooo good!!! You should be really, really proud!!! You've done so well!!
> 
> Now you've started like that it will be much easier from now on.
> 
> Oooo Thank you so much!! In fact I think it's really easy, it's only a double crochet with a chain one inbetween, the effect is quite good though. It's really soothing with chunky yarn!  (edit... it's treble crochet, I used a US pattern so forgot it was actually treble here!)
> 
> You should be so proud of how much you've done so soon!! :thumbsup:


Thanks so much!  I am quite chuffed really, but it took me hours and hours to make them, getting the tension right was a bit of a pain, but once I got the hang of trying to follow the video they shouldn't take long in the future..... when I get used to remembering where I am in the pattern that is 

I forgot to mention before that I had to de-stuff one of Millie's old toys to stuff the mouse..... I'm Bad , my stuffing I ordered hasnt arrived yet.....
but its good excuse to buy Millie new toy to replace


----------



## Space Chick

Ok, I'm going to bring this thread back to Earth with a resounding bump!! :lol:

I dreamt a knitting pattern for a dress, woke up, wrote it down and started knitting.

I have, today, finished the dress.

OMG have I overestimated the size of my hips.... It's like a tent on me :lol:

There is a good 4 or 5 inches clearance both sides.

I will never ever be able to wear this dress in public, but as it is very comfy I will wear it at home :thumbsup:

So, here is the picture, to serve as a reminder to us all that knitting patterns are available for a reason :lol:


----------



## jenniferx

MyMillie said:


> I forgot to mention before that I had to de-stuff one of Millie's old toys to stuff the mouse..... I'm Bad , my stuffing I ordered hasnt arrived yet.....
> but its good excuse to buy Millie new toy to replace


For the very first things I made I used.... the top sheet stuff that goes in an external fish filter :lol: I hasten to add nothing that was sold ever had that in it!!
Although it is awfully similar to the kind of sheet stuffing you would use for puffing out quilts. 
Millie your stuff is really good. Honestly the first things I made were no where near as nice. It's really good you're enjoying it as well. I think I watched the making a crochet ball youtube tutorials about 100 times in the beginning. What used to take me days is now down to about 20mins.

McWillow- I love that drawstring bag and it's suddenly brought back memories of the drawstring gym bags that all the kids in my school had as kids! I wonder if many young children still have handmade things like this that they use for school?

Emma- It's awesome seeing it laid out like that! The colours are so lovely. How long did it take you to make all the individual pieces?

SpaceChick- Wow! How fast do you knit your clothes? I've knitted a few scarves and it takes me weeks and weeks and I don't think I am super slow at knitting. I knitted a good 15 years before I could crochet but I'm still no good at it. I've lots of sets of needles that have come to me following my grans death. She was really good at it. It would be nice to put her old tools to use again.

Sarah, Pogo and everyone else- I haven't said anything. As much as I would like to I don't think it would ultimately achieve anything other than internet argy bargy.

I'm not actually able to contribute to their discussion or 'like' it (as if I would LOL) but I can see it all. It's a bit of a joke really because they are going to all this effort to try and find a close enough pattern (and they are still going to charge her). It'd be far easier to pay me the 9.99 and have the one she actually wants. But whatever. I am confident anything they make would be an approximation- if it was something easier to copy I'd be more worried but I guess that isn't the point really is it. Since I started selling - and actually making things in general it's been a real eye opener to be honest. I have met some truly wonderful people but there's not been a shortage of rotten ones either. Sometimes the people you expect to support you do not and the ones you don't, surprise you!


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> For the very first things I made I used.... the top sheet stuff that goes in an external fish filter :lol: I hasten to add nothing that was sold ever had that in it!!
> Although it is awfully similar to the kind of sheet stuffing you would use for puffing out quilts.
> Millie your stuff is really good. Honestly the first things I made were no where near as nice. It's really good you're enjoying it as well. I think I watched the making a crochet ball youtube tutorials about 100 times in the beginning. What used to take me days is now down to about 20 mins


Thank you so much for your kind words...means a lot  I sure know what you mean about 'utilising' stuff , that made me chuckle about the ball I've been doing exact same thing, I have even been waiting for the 'eyes' to arrive, which they have today so I'm on it, I want to make a tiny smillie face ball filled with lavender scented stuffing to hang in car ...
but I've promised Millie I wont de-stuff another toy of hers and I will wait patiently till the stuffing arrives :devil: plenty of time though cos I havent sussed the ball out yet :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

jenniferx said:


> McWillow- I love that drawstring bag and it's suddenly brought back memories of the drawstring gym bags that all the kids in my school had as kids! I wonder if many young children still have handmade things like this that they use for school?


Thank you so much 

I'm not sure if they are still used - but I hope so  



> I'm not actually able to contribute to their discussion or 'like' it (as if I would LOL) but I can see it all. It's a bit of a joke really because they are going to all this effort to try and find a close enough pattern (and they are still going to charge her). It'd be far easier to pay me the 9.99 and have the one she actually wants. But whatever. I am confident anything they make would be an approximation- if it was something easier to copy I'd be more worried but I guess that isn't the point really is it. Since I started selling - and actually making things in general it's been a real eye opener to be honest. I have met some truly wonderful people but there's not been a shortage of rotten ones either. Sometimes the people you expect to support you do not and the ones you don't, surprise you!


Are they having the discussion on your wall?? If not are they having it somewhere 'public'? I could always add a few comments....   x


----------



## korrok

Another small painting I finished up lately, for an art show in May:


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Thanks so much!  I am quite chuffed really, but it took me hours and hours to make them, getting the tension right was a bit of a pain, but once I got the hang of trying to follow the video they shouldn't take long in the future..... when I get used to remembering where I am in the pattern that is
> 
> I forgot to mention before that I had to de-stuff one of Millie's old toys to stuff the mouse..... I'm Bad , my stuffing I ordered hasnt arrived yet.....
> but its good excuse to buy Millie new toy to replace


You should be really proud, it looks really good!!

Poor Millies toy!! If I did that to Alfie he would stand there the whole time with a disgusted look on his face, he doesn't miss a trick, even if he hadn't touched it.

Talking about reusing things, the other day while I was stuffing the thought came to me how similar the stuffing and Alfie's fur was (from a brush) and the thought came to me that I could stuff using his fur!  I won't but if I'm ever short...... 

Jennifer, I think it took a few days, maybe two to do all the motifs. Thanks, I really liked those colours together too. I'm working on something very colourful now though!


----------



## LouLatch

A couple of little things I made. I bought the charm strings off ebay I only wanted one but you cant get them singly so I had to think of something to do with the other 24 I have!


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> A couple of little things I made. I bought the charm strings off ebay I only wanted one but you cant get them singly so I had to think of something to do with the other 24 I have!


Aaaw they are lovely!!..... I recently bought a crochet magazine (never done crochet before) but in it was these beautiful little tear drop pattern in it, they said you could use them as phone charms.... Love that idea! ... yours are Sooo nice


----------



## LouLatch

MyMillie said:


> Aaaw they are lovely!!..... I recently bought a crochet magazine (never done crochet before) but in it was these beautiful little tear drop pattern in it, they said you could use them as phone charms.... Love that idea! ... yours are Sooo nice


Thank you! Im not sure what im going to do with them all though. I think they will have to be bday/xmas prezzies. I did think about doing a butterfly, will have to go pattern hunting.


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> You should be really proud, it looks really good!!
> 
> *Poor Millies toy!! If I did that to Alfie he would stand there the whole time with a disgusted look on his face, he doesn't miss a trick, even if he hadn't touched it.*
> 
> Talking about reusing things, the other day while I was stuffing the thought came to me how similar the stuffing and Alfie's fur was (from a brush) and the thought came to me that I could stuff using his fur!  I won't but if I'm ever short......
> 
> Jennifer, I think it took a few days, maybe two to do all the motifs. Thanks, I really liked those colours together too. I'm working on something very colourful now though!


Oh dear I have to own up!! I did it very sneakily so Millie dont even know Ive done it ....my precious girl is unaware and I feel so bad (understatement) in the light of her being poorly at moment  I did this before she was poorly) she was at vets yesterday with an abscess in her neck.... it even burst on vets table, my poor girl is on antibiotics and feeling so sorry for herself....god, I hate it when shes not well.....Sorry for saying this on here, I really am, not right place really  ....Sorry Peeps!.... I wont do it again, I will air these sort of things on right thread in future ....I'm just a bit mixed up at mo


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> Thank you! Im not sure what im going to do with them all though. I think they will have to be bday/xmas prezzies. I did think about doing a butterfly, will have to go pattern hunting.


LOVE your way of thinking!!...I'm sure you will find a butterfly, I love those too, I was trying to find one myself to try and do yesterday, but as a beginner I found one thats a bit too hard for me at moment, but I'm sure I will crack it one day ...I know you can do it


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Oh dear I have to own up!! I did it very sneakily so Millie dont even know Ive done it ....my precious girl is unaware and I feel so bad (understatement) in the light of her being poorly at moment  I did this before she was poorly) she was at vets yesterday with an abscess in her neck.... it even burst on vets table, my poor girl is on antibiotics and feeling so sorry for herself....god, I hate it when shes not well.....Sorry for saying this on here, I really am, not right place really  ....Sorry Peeps!.... I wont do it again, I will air these sort of things on right thread in future ....I'm just a bit mixed up at mo


Don't be so silly to apologise, I'm sure everyone just hopes she is feeling a lot better now, poor little thing. 
Bless her, I'm sure it feels a bit better now it's burst, even if it's sore. Our Laddie used to get them from time to time, he seemed to get over them quickly, I think we bathed them in salt water, that seems to heal everything quickly!

I'm sure you've more then made it up to her.

Hope you are both ok, I know when the dogs are unwell it makes us feel awful too, so take care of yourself as well as Millie. x


----------



## LouLatch

Some improvised little butterfly's, there are so many different colour/pattern combinations I could do these in.


----------



## jenniferx

MCWillow said:


> Are they having the discussion on your wall?? If not are they having it somewhere 'public'? I could always add a few comments....   x


It's on her private timeline unfortunately- but thank you for the offer, part of me would have liked to see what she'd have said!

My fingers are knackered. I'm pugged out. I've made 19 since Sunday and I've 4 more to do. As well as a few sculptures that are going to be pretty challenging as far as it goes. It's great but sod's law that it coincides with some big commitments I have this week.

Here's a black variety Mystery Pug 









And a few little cats for a change. The b&w was a birthday commission and I made the persian one weeks and weeks ago but still haven't got round to listing it for sale.



















Lou- I love how you have made the antennae on those little butterflies!! Very creative! X


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> *Don't be so silly to apologise, I'm sure everyone just hopes she is feeling a lot better now, poor little thing.*
> Bless her, I'm sure it feels a bit better now it's burst, even if it's sore. Our Laddie used to get them from time to time, he seemed to get over them quickly, I think we bathed them in salt water, that seems to heal everything quickly!
> 
> I'm sure you've more then made it up to her.
> 
> Hope you are both ok, I know when the dogs are unwell it makes us feel awful too, so take care of yourself as well as Millie. x


Thank you so much!...means a lot to me, I felt bit guilty putting this on this great thread .....but Millie's a little better today as in moving around more even though she still tries to 'run away from the pain' .... 
so today I have been trying to make a rabbit in between millie cuddles :001_wub:, this is a bit bigger item to crochet for me , I've nearly finished the head ....but I'm soooo tired now and have put it away....I need to be on sofa cuddling my girl ....
once again, thank you Emma...


----------



## LinznMilly

MyMillie: Congratulations on your first attempt. Sorry to hear Millie herself isn't feeling too well - it's horrible when they're ill, isn't it? I'm sure she'll forget her destuffed toy once you get her a brand new one.

Jennifer: Love the little black pug and the black and white cat is soooo cute 

Lou: Those butterflies and the heart/flower are amazing.  They'll make lovely presents, I'm sure.

I've been feeling emotionally fragile these past couple of days. Nothing I want to go into too much detail about on here, but it involves a lot of the use of the words car, scrap, new and money. 

My stitching has been a lifeline in a storm and I've done another little coaster.

This is the first of a set:


It's ... erm .. a little off-centre, I know, but it gives the impression little pig is taking that plant somewhere ... yes ...? :w00t: ... No ....? Oh


----------



## LouLatch

Linznmilly, I think your little pig is adorable and it does look like he's walking off somewhere. 

p.s. sorry about your car!

Thank u jenniferx.


----------



## LinznMilly

LouLatch said:


> Linznmilly, I think your little pig is adorable and it does look like he's walking off somewhere.
> 
> p.s. sorry about your car!
> .


Thanks Lou.


----------



## LouLatch

A little kitten for my sisters bday! Shes much cuter in person.


----------



## LinznMilly

2nd Coaster:


I was hoping to be uploading pics of 2 & 3 together, but it's taken longer than I expected to stitch that one, so I haven't had time to start the 3rd one yet.


----------



## MyMillie

LinznMilly said:


> 2nd Coaster:
> 
> 
> I was hoping to be uploading pics of 2 & 3 together, but it's taken longer than I expected to stitch that one, so I haven't had time to start the 3rd one yet.


Aaaw I'm loving these , I've never been one for sewing before, my daughter used to do cross stitch when she had time and loved it, but these lovely little characters you are making are making me want to try. ..but I will be patient and wait till I've mastered crochet (if ever )....I so want to have a go though!


----------



## LinznMilly

MyMillie said:


> Aaaw I'm loving these , I've never been one for sewing before, my daughter used to do cross stitch when she had time and loved it, but these lovely little characters you are making are making me want to try. ..but I will be patient and wait till I've mastered crochet (if ever )....I so want to have a go though!


That's so kind of you, thanks  The designs aren't mine - they feature in March's edition of Cross Stitching Magazine, but they're not specifically designed as coasters - _that _idea is my own.

I'm thinking the same as you in reverse - started the cross stich, now I'm thinking of trying my hand at crochet.  Damn this bloody thread.  

I started with the Mouseloft Stitchlet kits. They're small, cheap, and have everything you need to give you a taster... Now I have 75 different skeins of thread in a myriad of different colours, 4 magazines, and countless ideas for presents...


----------



## moggiemum

MyMillie said:


> Oh dear I have to own up!! I did it very sneakily so Millie dont even know Ive done it ....my precious girl is unaware and I feel so bad (understatement) in the light of her being poorly at moment  I did this before she was poorly) she was at vets yesterday with an abscess in her neck.... it even burst on vets table, my poor girl is on antibiotics and feeling so sorry for herself....god, I hate it when shes not well.....Sorry for saying this on here, I really am, not right place really  ....Sorry Peeps!.... I wont do it again, I will air these sort of things on right thread in future ....I'm just a bit mixed up at mo


best wishes for her xxxshe knows you love her xx
i took the stuffing outta my bfs pillow he uses when he's at mine  but i like fat pillows and he likes thin ones , its just extra thin now , he hasn't mentioned it :thumbup:

you folks are all amazing , every one of you , i will get back on my creative side soon ...my kittys are happy with their beds so im having a break lol, xx ps im not missing the smell of valerian stuffed mice


----------



## jenniferx

LinznMilly said:


> This is the first of a set:
> 
> 
> It's ... erm .. a little off-centre, I know, but it gives the impression little pig is taking that plant somewhere ... yes ...? :w00t: ... No ....? Oh


This one is my favourite of yours so far  I really like it. And being offcentre works to it's advantage because like you say it does infer that he's making off with it!

My first thought actually when I saw it was that it would make a really cute print. Like from a HQ photograph on T-shirts and stuff like that!


----------



## MCWillow

Love the purple kitten! :thumbup:

The little piggy making off with the flower pot is gorgeous, works brilliantly being off centre, if you hadn't have said anything I would have thought it was meant to be like that 

This is what I have been doing today - 3 bags and a new cushion 

Birdie Bag









Bunting Bag









Owl Bag









Cat Cushion


----------



## moggiemum

omg you are a natural MCWillow , they are beautiful , :thumbup1:

i got given a load of black cloth bags with some sort of buisness logo on , i want to cover them up but havent even started on a design yet , i cant really do a black cat lol, or can i , i got bf a lovely t-shirt from ankhie on valentines day , its black with beautiul green eyes and white whiskers , hmmmm  or some grey silk to just do tabby stripes ....yes :thumbup:


----------



## LinznMilly

jenniferx said:


> This one is my favourite of yours so far  I really like it. And being offcentre works to it's advantage because like you say it does infer that he's making off with it!
> 
> My first thought actually when I saw it was that it would make a really cute print. Like from a HQ photograph on T-shirts and stuff like that!


Thank you 

These characters are proving popular.  I was showing my auntie last night and she loved them. Amongst all the praise and the words _talent _, _really _and _good _were the 3 immortals; _Make_, _me _and _one_ 

Just ordered more fabric and blank coasters/keyrings after I spilt half my coffee over my remaining spare fabric last night :frown2: (that fabric is now steeped in detergent. Once it dries, I _might _be able to start on that elusive 3rd coaster - if my big foot doesn't get in the way - again).


----------



## LinznMilly

MCWillow said:


> Love the purple kitten! :thumbup:
> 
> The little piggy making off with the flower pot is gorgeous, works brilliantly being off centre, if you hadn't have said anything I would have thought it was meant to be like that
> 
> This is what I have been doing today - 3 bags and a new cushion


Thanks Willow. I'm glad you all seem to like them.  I do apologise, I didn't mean to be ignorant, just apparently blind, lol. I saw your post this morning, but when I scanned the posts just now, I couldn't see the above for looking  

This is my favourite of yours so far, although they're all equally impressive. 


> Bunting Bag


----------



## LinznMilly

3rd Coaster!!! 


Couple of initials I intend to put in keyrings.


Andddd... I've picked up the granny square again (haven't done that much with it today though )


----------



## spid

I have to very sadly announce that I started making Xmas stock today. This is very very sad.


----------



## Sarah1983

Well the 10 day cross stitch challenge I took part in is up and here's my results 

This is what I started out with


And this is where I finished up.


Approx 1000 stitches in all.


----------



## jenniferx

That's really noticeable progress Sarah! If you didn't keep regular photographs before, it seems like a good idea so you can see exactly how far you've come. When you are finished with it what do you think you will do? Do you frame them?

I had an idea for a little creature at the weekend. I was trying to think of the best materials to make it. I went to the shop today and picked up a few things!

I call it a Boop!  I'm actually really pleased how it came out. It's just a little cute figurine- next time I think I will properly indent the mouth rather than paint it on. And possibly do the 4 feet instead of just the front two. But I'm happy with it anyway!


----------



## branwen

jenniferx said:


> That's really noticeable progress Sarah! If you didn't keep regular photographs before, it seems like a good idea so you can see exactly how far you've come. When you are finished with it what do you think you will do? Do you frame them?
> 
> I had an idea for a little creature at the weekend. I was trying to think of the best materials to make it. I went to the shop today and picked up a few things!
> 
> I call it a Boop!  I'm actually really pleased how it came out. It's just a little cute figurine- next time I think I will properly indent the mouth rather than paint it on. And possibly do the 4 feet instead of just the front two. But I'm happy with it anyway!


It's so cute


----------



## Sarah1983

jenniferx said:


> That's really noticeable progress Sarah! If you didn't keep regular photographs before, it seems like a good idea so you can see exactly how far you've come. When you are finished with it what do you think you will do? Do you frame them?
> 
> I had an idea for a little creature at the weekend. I was trying to think of the best materials to make it. I went to the shop today and picked up a few things!
> 
> I call it a Boop!  I'm actually really pleased how it came out. It's just a little cute figurine- next time I think I will properly indent the mouth rather than paint it on. And possibly do the 4 feet instead of just the front two. But I'm happy with it anyway!


Oh my, I want a Boop! How cute is he??

I do take regular photos of my cross stitch progress, it's the only way I actually see progress at times coz of how long it can take lol. I want to frame this when I'm done with it. I've not finished anything big before, this will be my first one.


----------



## LinznMilly

jenniferx said:


> That's really noticeable progress Sarah! If you didn't keep regular photographs before, it seems like a good idea so you can see exactly how far you've come. When you are finished with it what do you think you will do? Do you frame them?
> 
> I had an idea for a little creature at the weekend. I was trying to think of the best materials to make it. I went to the shop today and picked up a few things!
> 
> I call it a Boop!  I'm actually really pleased how it came out. It's just a little cute figurine- next time I think I will properly indent the mouth rather than paint it on. And possibly do the 4 feet instead of just the front two. But I'm happy with it anyway!


Watch it Jennifer! :nono: I think you could easily start a massive fall-out between us crafters with a boop as cute as that. We could all be fighting over him. :001_tt1: :001_tongue:

Sarah; what a difference!  You really can tell just how far that stitching has come.


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> That's really noticeable progress Sarah! If you didn't keep regular photographs before, it seems like a good idea so you can see exactly how far you've come. When you are finished with it what do you think you will do? Do you frame them?
> 
> I had an idea for a little creature at the weekend. I was trying to think of the best materials to make it. I went to the shop today and picked up a few things!
> 
> I call it a Boop!  I'm actually really pleased how it came out. It's just a little cute figurine- next time I think I will properly indent the mouth rather than paint it on. And possibly do the 4 feet instead of just the front two. But I'm happy with it anyway!


Oh. My. God. I need boop in my life :lol:


----------



## jenniferx

Sarah- It's going to be really impressive framed- not that isn't already! I think it would suit one of those really super chunky deep bevelled frames.

Thanks for the positive feedback on the Boop guys :lol: Boop indeed, I don't half feel like an idiot sometimes coming up with these names. I'll do more work on them when I have a bit of free time- it's actually nicer in the flesh because it's like a mock marble- so as well as those little black flecks through it, there is a fine sparkle too!

Oh can't believe I forgot to put up a pic of the 'Maine Dozen'- they're on their way to the USA now. Fatso fourth in from the right was my favourite. Hopefully their buyer will like them. I threw in a free teddy bear for such a generous order.










The pugs are basically what I do all day. I've another 5 to make at the moment and the lady who works in the post office bought one this morning as well. I'm pleased they do well. I also donated a couple to the Belfast Pug Club for a charity draw to raise some money to help build a school room in Africa. 

I'm thinking of maybe entering the RDS craft competition with one of my bird sculptures, the plovers probably .... it's sort of like an Irish Craft Oscars and they have a category specifically for the needlefelt :lol: I don't think they stand a chance of actually winning anything but there is an exhibition of the work as well that travels around and it would be amazing to get included so there is more of a chance. Who knows I'll see! They are quite into "concepts" and what not - I'm first to admit the things I make don't have any great meaning behind them, I just think they look nice. I've entered enough competitions and paid enough fee's to know it's as good as a lottery half of the time!


----------



## emma20

jenniferx said:


> Sarah- It's going to be really impressive framed- not that isn't already! I think it would suit one of those really super chunky deep bevelled frames.
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback on the Boop guys :lol: Boop indeed, I don't half feel like an idiot sometimes coming up with these names. I'll do more work on them when I have a bit of free time- it's actually nicer in the flesh because it's like a mock marble- so as well as those little black flecks through it, there is a fine sparkle too!
> 
> Oh can't believe I forgot to put up a pic of the 'Maine Dozen'- they're on their way to the USA now. Fatso fourth in from the right was my favourite. Hopefully their buyer will like them. I threw in a free teddy bear for such a generous order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pugs are basically what I do all day. I've another 5 to make at the moment and the lady who works in the post office bought one this morning as well. I'm pleased they do well. I also donated a couple to the Belfast Pug Club for a charity draw to raise some money to help build a school room in Africa.
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe entering the RDS craft competition with one of my bird sculptures, the plovers probably .... it's sort of like an Irish Craft Oscars and they have a category specifically for the needlefelt :lol: I don't think they stand a chance of actually winning anything but there is an exhibition of the work as well that travels around and it would be amazing to get included so there is more of a chance. Who knows I'll see! They are quite into "concepts" and what not - I'm first to admit the things I make don't have any great meaning behind them, I just think they look nice. I've entered enough competitions and paid enough fee's to know it's as good as a lottery half of the time!


Your pugs are great, are they knitted or crocheted ?


----------



## Tenar

Ooh, they're adorable! Have you considered doing Newfoundlands?

I am having to quilt in ten minute blocks due to the RSI, but I am managing to get my day's worth of quilting done every day now, after a bit of a pause. I have four days' worth of quilting to do, then the binding to make and sew on, then I have the fun of washing it and photographing it. I should be on track for the end of the month. I'm really going to miss this quilt.


----------



## MyMillie

Every ones work is so lovely as usual , I admire the amount of work you put into them.......

I've finished the bunny at last , I've made a little Kokishi Japanese doll, I loved the little story behind it, the lady doing the tutorial told of how she made quite a few and sold them to send the money to help the ones caught up in the Tsunami, I thought that was lovely....

Bunny




Kokishi Doll


I have learnt from the bunny not to over stuff.....I got bit carried away 

Shame on me! it's cruel to over feed any animal :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

MyMillie - I cant believe you have only just taught yourself how to crochet - I love what you have made so far :thumbup:

Loving the little piggy characters, they are so cute, and as for the pugs and the Boop - so adorable 

That huge cross stitch is amazing, totally in awe of that.

Sorry for not quoting you all, just needed to say how much I love what you have all done, but am at work so doing it quick while boss is in a meeting


----------



## MyMillie

MCWillow said:


> *MyMillie - I cant believe you have only just taught yourself how to crochet - I love what you have made so far *:thumbup:
> 
> Loving the little piggy characters, they are so cute, and as for the pugs and the Boop - so adorable
> 
> That huge cross stitch is amazing, totally in awe of that.
> 
> Sorry for not quoting you all, just needed to say how much I love what you have all done, but am at work so doing it quick while boss is in a meeting


Aaaw thank you so much! I take that as a real compliment


----------



## pogo

Made these little lovelies this morning 

soap bar made with goats milk









soap bar made with honey









and made some cat treats last night


----------



## emmaviolet

Wow!!! Everyone has done such great things!!!

MyMillie, excellent!! Really great! I can't believe you have only just begun!  You're sooooooo good!! The bunny is so cute and I love the kokishi doll so much! She's so different. You should be really proud! 

Linz, I love the coasters, the pigs are a really good design, I love the look of them, like a sketch. They're really good!

Pogo, those bars are really cool! I love them! They look really sleek and modern. If that makes sense?

Sarah, you can really see how much you've achieved with your piece. It's such a good idea to catalogue it like that! 

Jennifer, I completely adore those little pugs, they are just so unique, also what a lovely gesture of you to put in the bears too!! 
The boop is super cute too, what is he made of? How small is he, in a mini that would be a cute stitch marker too! 

Everyone on here, you are all so amazing!!! 

I've been working on a few bits and bobs, hope to have some finished asap!
I bought the polymer clay to make my old hooks into easy use one.
I ashamedly just spent a little bit too much on some pretty ones.  My shopping lately only consists of craft supplies!


----------



## pogo

Thanks hun i've become a bit addicted to making soap! haha

Can i ask do you guys think £2 for one of the bars ^^^ is expensive?


----------



## emmaviolet

pogo said:


> Thanks hun i've become a bit addicted to making soap! haha
> 
> Can i ask do you guys think £2 for one of the bars ^^^ is expensive?


Haha, at least you'll be nice and clean!! 

I don't think it is at all!! People pay more for a cup of coffee!!


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> Haha, at least you'll be nice and clean!!
> 
> I don't think it is at all!! People pay more for a cup of coffee!!


none of us will ever be mucky :lol:

Thanks, i didn't think so but just wanted opinions!


----------



## emmaviolet

pogo said:


> none of us will ever be mucky :lol:
> 
> Thanks, i didn't think so but just wanted opinions!


Haha!!  You could move onto dog soaps/shampoos next!!


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> Haha!!  You could move onto dog soaps/shampoos next!!


perhaps it's already in the pipeline


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> Wow!!! Everyone has done such great things!!!
> *
> MyMillie, excellent!! Really great! I can't believe you have only just begun!  You're sooooooo good!! The bunny is so cute and I love the kokishi doll so much! She's so different. You should be really proud! *
> 
> Linz, I love the coasters, the pigs are a really good design, I love the look of them, like a sketch. They're really good!
> 
> Pogo, those bars are really cool! I love them! They look really sleek and modern. If that makes sense?
> 
> Sarah, you can really see how much you've achieved with your piece. It's such a good idea to catalogue it like that!
> 
> Jennifer, I completely adore those little pugs, they are just so unique, also what a lovely gesture of you to put in the bears too!!
> The boop is super cute too, what is he made of? How small is he, in a mini that would be a cute stitch marker too!
> 
> Everyone on here, you are all so amazing!!!
> 
> I've been working on a few bits and bobs, hope to have some finished asap!
> I bought the polymer clay to make my old hooks into easy use one.
> I ashamedly just spent a little bit too much on some pretty ones.  My shopping lately only consists of craft supplies!


Thank you SO much Emmaviolet ...once again I take your compliment so highly!!....the story of the little Kokeshi doll made me sooo determined to make it, yes it took me a long time to get 'the gist of it', but I do feel good about myself as in perseverance to do it ..... but you know what, I still long to make the beautiful bird just like yours!!.....one day maybe I will achieve it eh?


----------



## MCWillow

Right - popped into HobbyCraft on the way home for some buttons - I kinda picked up a crochet hook and a ball of wool at the same time - now I am just looking at them as I have no clue what to do with them!

I did make this tonight, ready for a new cushion tomorrow - now I might have to go onto YouTube and take some crocheting lessons!


----------



## jenniferx

Tenar- I've made a variety of dogs.... custom jobs mainly. Truth of it is that I am hesitant to start on any more breeds until the pugs properly die down. What tends to happen after a lot of orders- they share them on social networks with friends, friends want pugs, pug clubs want pugs, people want pugs for their pug mad relatives. And sometimes I think people just want to see what they're like in the flesh so order one and then they order more after that!

My Millie- I *love* your latest. Especially the little doll. It's very sweet. Are you enjoying it? It's a slippery slope, I think all of us crocheters on this thread are an example of that, you'll be accumulating obscene quantities of yarn in no time..... speaking of which does anyone know where a good place to buy those hanging storage things, I need to find a better solution than the big wicker basket I'm currently using! The wool just gets so tangled up. It's a pain in the backside.

Pogo- I don't think that £2 is too much at all! If you think about shop items in that product category, they're usually more than that and factory made so £2 seems very good value to me. I may have sent a little order your way 

EmmaV- Thank you  I always throw in a freebie for repeat orders or especially big ones  Jellyfish, Mystery Animals or a miniature sculpture if the person has spent £100 (cumulatively as well as one go- though I'm not even going to pretend like that has happened more than once!) The Boop is also polymer clay! I have some limited clay work with the bird sculptures that I do but otherwise it's new to me.

McWillow- Charming little lighthouse. I like how the horizontal stripes oppose the blue  Youtube is the best for learning. Keep searching if you can't find someone who is tolerable to listen to. There was one woman I remember watching and I like her yarn and her style of demonstrating but she had this terrible habit of saying in a really broad, loud, american accent- "Oh Yeah! You're crocheting NOW!" I couldn't abide it.

Phew big post but finally........

Boop in a hat. 









New one I made tonight with the indented mouth this time. I don't know why but looking at it just cracks me up! :lol:


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> Pogo- I don't think that £2 is too much at all! If you think about shop items in that product category, they're usually more than that and factory made so £2 seems very good value to me. I may have sent a little order your way
> 
> Boop in a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one I made tonight with the indented mouth this time. I don't know why but looking at it just cracks me up! :lol:


Thank you lovely for your order and like 

I don't want to seem massively expensive and i do try and keep my prices as reasonable as possible!

Oh and i STILL need a boop in my like! will you be selling them (unless i've missed that somewhere!)


----------



## jenniferx

pogo said:


> Thank you lovely for your order and like
> 
> I don't want to seem massively expensive and i do try and keep my prices as reasonable as possible!
> 
> Oh and i STILL need a boop in my like! will you be selling them (unless i've missed that somewhere!)


I can only apologise for not liking your page sooner! I'm really sorry! Genuine oversight on my part. That goes for anyone else I may have missed as well, I would always support the good womenfolk of PF!

No no you haven't missed it  You can rest assured I'll be pimping them out once I've got them all worked out in terms of pricing, making and posting. They are that small they'll hopefully fit letter sizes. I always feel like even though I only charge cost postage, it takes the price from reasonable to not.


----------



## MCWillow

Pogo - you could collaborate with Jennifer and make BUBBLE BOOPS! Boops in soap  :thumbup:

Would make kids use soap coz they wanna get their pet Boop in the middle  :lol:


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> I can only apologise for not liking your page sooner! I'm really sorry! Genuine oversight on my part. That goes for anyone else I may have missed as well, I would always support the good womenfolk of PF!
> 
> No no you haven't missed it  You can rest assured I'll be pimping them out once I've got them all worked out in terms of pricing, making and posting. They are that small they'll hopefully fit letter sizes. I always feel like even though I only charge cost postage, it takes the price from reasonable to not.


No need to apologise just thank you for the like! I think i've liked most of you ladies on FB from this thread, but no doubt missed someone 

Ahhh well let me know once you're all set as I SO need one or two..... :ihih:


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Pogo - you could collaborate with Jennifer and make BUBBLE BOOPS! Boops in soap  :thumbup:
> 
> Would make kids use soap coz they wanna get their pet Boop in the middle  :lol:


OMG yes! Well i already have an idea of making the jelly soap in a tub with one of these hidden inside Bendable Smiler Bendy Smiley Man Fidget Fiddle Toy *New 2013 Safer Version* | eBay

Only thing is i'd end up keeping all the Boops


----------



## MCWillow

Achey fingers and one chain of about 20 stitches! Crocheting is _hard_ :cryin:


----------



## jenniferx

Bubble Boops :lol: Small problem in that they aren't suitable for children- 'adult collectors item owing to small parts'. I can repeat that line in my sleep! Not entirely sure the bonds would hold in water.... can you imagine the horror of finding one of those things grinning at you like a loon without eyes? haha. 

Willow you'll be flying with it in no time. You see when I first started- I went mad. My obsessive brain went into overdrive. I woke up and started it at 9am and I did not stop till midnight that night...joints were destroyed. This is without decent grips on the hook as well. Took about two weeks to heal well enough to do it again.


----------



## MCWillow

It took me about an hour to figure out how to hold the wool to get just one stitch on :lol:


----------



## pogo

looky looky!

A 'tub jelly' with Mr Bob. Jelly like soap/shower wash/bath toy for kids


----------



## LinznMilly

MCWillow said:


> MyMillie - I cant believe you have only just taught yourself how to crochet - I love what you have made so far :thumbup:
> 
> *Loving the little piggy characters, they are so cute, and as for the pugs and the Boop - so adorable *
> 
> That huge cross stitch is amazing, totally in awe of that.
> 
> Sorry for not quoting you all, just needed to say how much I love what you have all done, but am at work so doing it quick while boss is in a meeting





emmaviolet said:


> Wow!!! Everyone has done such great things!!!
> 
> MyMillie, excellent!! Really great! I can't believe you have only just begun!  You're sooooooo good!! The bunny is so cute and I love the kokishi doll so much! She's so different. You should be really proud!
> 
> *Linz, I love the coasters, the pigs are a really good design, I love the look of them, like a sketch. They're really good!*
> 
> Pogo, those bars are really cool! I love them! They look really sleek and modern. If that makes sense?
> 
> Sarah, you can really see how much you've achieved with your piece. It's such a good idea to catalogue it like that!
> 
> Jennifer, I completely adore those little pugs, they are just so unique, also what a lovely gesture of you to put in the bears too!!
> The boop is super cute too, what is he made of? How small is he, in a mini that would be a cute stitch marker too!
> 
> Everyone on here, you are all so amazing!!!
> 
> I've been working on a few bits and bobs, hope to have some finished asap!
> I bought the polymer clay to make my old hooks into easy use one.
> I ashamedly just spent a little bit too much on some pretty ones.  My shopping lately only consists of craft supplies!


Thanks guys.  I came across these last night but with Max waking me up at 5am and just being obnoxious from then to 7 (he was out twice. First time he needed to go to the toilet, fair enough. 2nd time he just wouldn't settle ), followed by a full day's training, by 7pm I couldn't keep my eyes open.

I'm thinking of selling the coasters for a bit of pocket money, but completed cross stitch coasters on ebay don't seem to be selling so it's hard to know where to set the price, and I don't know if I'd need the permission from the magazine/designer for copyright. Part of me is thinking it's not my design so perhaps I should, the other is thinking, no, but I'm the one who bought the fabric/threads/coasters and stitched them. :crazy:


----------



## jenniferx

MCWillow said:


> It took me about an hour to figure out how to hold the wool to get just one stitch on :lol:


I should have added that after those ridiculously intense days I had nothing to show for it! I decided to go hard or go home- if it wasn't perfect I unravelled it all. Which was a good motivation to get it right! Think it took me about 3-4 weeks before it fell into place- there's a record of it on this thread somewhere! First proper thing I made was on Christmas Day.

Pogo- That is fantastic :lol: Looks like he is swimming! Which I guess was the idea!

Liz- If it's someone else's design have a look somewhere near the end of it if there any mention for public use. A lot of designers/pattern makers are OK with you selling work that you've finished if you credit the original designer. But some of course will state that you cannot. 
For prices best bet is looking at etsy. That's the best guide for the handmade market IMO. I was doing something similar last night to try and find a rough price guide for the Boops- don't want them to be at the very bottom of the market but neither are they exactly 'fine art'


----------



## LinznMilly

jenniferx said:


> Linz- If it's someone else's design have a look somewhere near the end of it if there any mention for public use. A lot of designers/pattern makers are OK with you selling work that you've finished if you credit the original designer. But some of course will state that you cannot.
> For prices best bet is looking at etsy. That's the best guide for the handmade market IMO. I was doing something similar last night to try and find a rough price guide for the Boops- don't want them to be at the very bottom of the market but neither are they exactly 'fine art'


I'll have a look at Etsy, but RE the designer, they're all part of a magazine.


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> I should have added that after those ridiculously intense days I had nothing to show for it! I decided to go hard or go home- if it wasn't perfect I unravelled it all. Which was a good motivation to get it right! Think it took me about 3-4 weeks before it fell into place- there's a record of it on this thread somewhere! First proper thing I made was on Christmas Day.
> 
> Pogo- That is fantastic :lol: Looks like he is swimming! Which I guess was the idea!
> 
> Liz- If it's someone else's design have a look somewhere near the end of it if there any mention for public use. A lot of designers/pattern makers are OK with you selling work that you've finished if you credit the original designer. But some of course will state that you cannot.
> For prices best bet is looking at etsy. That's the best guide for the handmade market IMO. I was doing something similar last night to try and find a rough price guide for the Boops- don't want them to be at the very bottom of the market but neither are they exactly 'fine art'


Haha yeah it's the idea :lol: well chuffed how to turned out!


----------



## spid

Everyones work is marvellous - won't quote you all as I'm bloody knackered waiting for kittens to be born - but woot woot to us all.

MCW I only took up a crochet needle in Feb, it can be learnt, I will teach you if you haven't cracked it when I visit.

I can't do any fiddly needle point embroidery etc so big kudos to those that can, especially HUGE projects, I don't have the patience for that.

I did look at soap once, but got put off, but I still like my book I got on it.

My most recent project is this -


----------



## CKins

spid said:


> My most recent project is this -
> View attachment 138247


Saw this on Facebook...LOVE IT!!!!!! Particularly the fluffy foxy tail


----------



## branwen

First card I have made for a week or two...my crafting mojo is on holiday lol!


----------



## Jansheff

I've been making a patchwork quilt to brighten my son's room in a shared house at University. I still have to quilt it, but the patchwork part is finished. I wanted something bright, but without any 'girly' fabric in it that would be suitable for a young man.


----------



## CKins

@ Jansheff - That is fantastic! Must have taken ages?!


----------



## Jansheff

I started in November - and it's all done by hand. 800 little squares, 400 triangles, so it has been a labour of love. I decided to quilt by machine to make it more durable and went into the patchwork shop I bought the fabric from to see if they had any recommendations for sewing machines. I always used one that was my grandmother's before, unfortunately it's now broken, I looked the model up online and it was made in 1967, so I doubt it's worth repairing. They've just advised me in the shop that when I do get the machine, it would be much easier to quilt it in quarters then join it together again, or I'll have trouble getting it under the machine, unless I buy a huge one.

So I'm sitting here, unpicking now ...


----------



## LinznMilly

jenniferx said:


> I should have added that after those ridiculously intense days I had nothing to show for it! I decided to go hard or go home- if it wasn't perfect I unravelled it all. Which was a good motivation to get it right! Think it took me about 3-4 weeks before it fell into place- there's a record of it on this thread somewhere! First proper thing I made was on Christmas Day.
> 
> Pogo- That is fantastic :lol: Looks like he is swimming! Which I guess was the idea!
> 
> Liz- If it's someone else's design have a look somewhere near the end of it if there any mention for public use. A lot of designers/pattern makers are OK with you selling work that you've finished if you credit the original designer. But some of course will state that you cannot.
> For prices best bet is looking at etsy. That's the best guide for the handmade market IMO. I was doing something similar last night to try and find a rough price guide for the Boops- don't want them to be at the very bottom of the market but neither are they exactly 'fine art'





LinznMilly said:


> I'll have a look at Etsy, but* RE the designer, they're all part of a magazine*.


I've contacted the magazine.

Janshaff, that quilt is amazing!  Well done!


----------



## Tenar

Jansheff said:


> I've been making a patchwork quilt to brighten my son's room in a shared house at University. I still have to quilt it, but the patchwork part is finished. I wanted something bright, but without any 'girly' fabric in it that would be suitable for a young man.


Lovely work, Jansheff. The glowing effect is very nice. I sew everything by hand too, and love the accuracy you can get. Out of curiosity, are your borders too long, or is it just lying oddly in the photo? My current quilt lay rather oddly when I'd just finished piecing it, but it came out fine once it was basted.

Personally I find that hand-quilting is plenty sturdy enough, even for baby quilts, apart from the one time I made the mistake of putting my quilting lines far too far apart on my bedspread, which is also before I learned how to double-secure my knots. How big is the quilt, anyway? If those are 6" blocks, I'm surprised that you were advised to split up a 70" quilt, but if they're 8" blocks, fair enough, I suppose. It does take quite a while to get through a quilt that size. I'm going to have to trim down and requilt the aforementioned bedspread, which at 89" square trails on the floor, and I'm dreading it.


----------



## Jansheff

The borders are lying a bit oddly, but I made the mistake of ironing them after I'd stitched them on, which I think might have stretched them a bit. As I've had to unpick them off again, it won't matter in the long run anyway, as they'll be quilted then attached again. 

Its 90" by 90" - double bed size. The blocks are 16" - 5 blocks by 5 blocks. I quilted a single one on my home machine before, but had real difficulty pushing the whole thing through the 'throat' of the machine - so I know this one would be even worse. It was either pay £8/900 for a new machine which is much bigger or pay £350 for a normal sized machine, so it was a no brainer really. Looking at it in 4 pieces, it looks much easier to deal with, I feel I can do a more intricate pattern on it as it will be easier to manoeuvre. I was dreading wrestling with it when quilting it, but now I'm actually looking forward to getting a new machine and having a bash.


----------



## Tenar

Jansheff said:


> The borders are lying a bit oddly, but I made the mistake of ironing them after I'd stitched them on, which I think might have stretched them a bit. As I've had to unpick them off again, it won't matter in the long run anyway, as they'll be quilted then attached again.
> 
> Its 90" by 90" - double bed size. The blocks are 16" - 5 blocks by 5 blocks. I quilted a single one on my home machine before, but had real difficulty pushing the whole thing through the 'throat' of the machine - so I know this one would be even worse. It was either pay £8/900 for a new machine which is much bigger or pay £350 for a normal sized machine, so it was a no brainer really. Looking at it in 4 pieces, it looks much easier to deal with, I feel I can do a more intricate pattern on it as it will be easier to manoeuvre. I was dreading wrestling with it when quilting it, but now I'm actually looking forward to getting a new machine and having a bash.


Ah, I was talking about the half-blocks, so it's what I was calling the 8". Are you sure 90" isn't too big for a double bed? My bed quilt's 89" x 87", actually, and it trails on the floor at the corners. I'm going to take 6" off one side and possibly off the other as well. And then rebind it, of course. Arggh. I have gruesome memories of basting it, so you're definitely saving yourself some trouble there by cutting it up! My living room isn't huge, so we ended up doing it in two halves, with three sides taped down and a row of piles of books along the centre line. It did work out, but it took two hours of crawling along the floor, and that's just the pin-basting. I baste with safety pins at around 12" intervals on the floor, and then thread-baste with herringbone stitch over the dining table.

What are you doing with the borders, cutting them in half and stitching them back on so that the quarters are complete? It's funny how sneakily things can stretch. I pride myself on my dead accurate piecing, and I've still had a few nasty surprises in that respect. I think I cut a border piece 1/4" too long for my current quilt, so the border was sitting a bit oddly, but as I said, it's straightened out in the basting.

What sort of binding are you planning? A multicoloured one would be fab, either a multicoloured fabric or a scrappy binding, especially if you have odds and sods of leftovers.

One helpful thing about this quilt being quite busy in terms of colours is that you don't need a fussy quilting pattern, the piecing does a lot on its own. And you have all those black bits which would be great for showing up the quilting, especially the borders. Have fun with the machine quilting! I keep meaning to learn how to use a machine, but I'd need a course of one-to-one lessons due to disability (couldn't get to a class, memory problems mean it'll take ages for things to sink in) so I keep putting it off. Plus I love the physical process of hand-sewing, you know? And there are so many quilts to finish first. But there are some really snazzy machine methods I'd love to learn, when I get around to it.

Out of curiosity, are you planning to use black batting? I have a quilt top with lots of black in it, with black planned for the backing too, which I'll quilt one of these days. I was vaguely considering black batting, but then the non-black pieces contain a lot of white and light colours, so I think I'll go with white or cream. The plan is to quilt nice curvy arabesque-type patterns in the black sections, using perlé #8 thread in various bright colours from the quilt and medium size stitching, like the stitching I'm using on my current quilt. Only I don't actually like the quilt that much, it's made from weird sixties fabric I won in a competition and was an experiment in basic kaleidoscope quilts, so it'll probably sit in a box for years.

It's so nice to meet another hand-quilter! We're a rare breed, it seems.


----------



## emmaviolet

I've finished my colourful giraffe. I don't think the brightness of the colours shows that well on the photos. I'm always using my phone to take them because it is so much quicker to upload then on my camera. 

It was loads of fun to make though!

Back.


Front.


Sides.




There is a mane for the back that I made but I really like the look of the back of the neck undisturbed!  I'll have a think on it!


----------



## koekemakranka

Jansheff said:


> I've been making a patchwork quilt to brighten my son's room in a shared house at University. I still have to quilt it, but the patchwork part is finished. I wanted something bright, but without any 'girly' fabric in it that would be suitable for a young man.


That is gorgeous Jan!


----------



## branwen

emmaviolet said:


> I've finished my colourful giraffe. I don't think the brightness of the colours shows that well on the photos. I'm always using my phone to take them because it is so much quicker to upload then on my camera.
> 
> It was loads of fun to make though!
> 
> Back.
> 
> 
> Front.
> 
> 
> Sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a mane for the back that I made but I really like the look of the back of the neck undisturbed!  I'll have a think on it!


That is so cute


----------



## Tenar

It's gorgeous! If you make another one, I'd love to see it in brighter, warm colours. Yellow, red and green, say.


----------



## emmaviolet

Tenar said:


> It's gorgeous! If you make another one, I'd love to see it in brighter, warm colours. Yellow, red and green, say.


Thanks, I know what you mean, more giraffe, I think it would suit it too.
I just went for these really bright colours of greens and pinks and a few blues and soft yellow, more kiddie colours.

I prefer to work with colours that I really like myself and am more drawn to and I'm not often drawn to reds and yellows on the darker end.


----------



## emmaviolet

branwen said:


> That is so cute


Aww thanks!


----------



## Tenar

It has yellow? It must be looking different on my screen. I always think of bright primary colours as the kiddie colours, as it's the ones they prefer. Although apparently when they're babies they prefer black and white, actually, as that's all they can really distinguish. I've seen some lovely black and white baby quilts with penguins and such.


----------



## emmaviolet

Tenar said:


> It has yellow? It must be looking different on my screen. I always think of bright primary colours as the kiddie colours, as it's the ones they prefer. Although apparently when they're babies they prefer black and white, actually, as that's all they can really distinguish. I've seen some lovely black and white baby quilts with penguins and such.


Yes there's a bit of yellow in there. The face is yellow and there are a few yellow motifs and centres of the motifs too.

Yes I heard about that a while back, but I think by the time they are three months they see colours, so by the time they play with things they see colours.
I sort of meant a young child.

I think sometimes though the colours are for the parents enjoyment too, in a way. There's something sweet about seeing colour on babies things.


----------



## jenniferx

The quilt is amazing. What a labour of love. I have huge admiration for those who stick at big projects for a long period of time.

Liz- It's be interesting to hear what they say! Hopefully it will be fine!

EmmaV- I *love* the giraffe. It's my favourite so far. I think it's the sort of thing that would work in any set of colours to be honest but the pastels are just lovely. What size of safety eye do you use for them?

This is my current commission work in progress. 
Looks rough as a duck at the minute but it'll get there in the end. I HOPE. Haha, no it will be fine...:blink:









I've a British Blue cat to do after this which I'm looking forward to. Awaiting amber coloured glass eyes for him.

I made a batch of boops last night and listed them on etsy after working out their postage requirements and - sorry to say it but bashing a test boop about the place. Just want to make sure they aren't going to fall apart with a single drop etc... Always a worry!


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


>


*cough cough* he is MINE!


----------



## jenniferx

pogo said:


> *cough cough* he is MINE!


Lol. Thank you  I'm about to do the postal run so he'll hopefully be with you tomorrow! 
I'm so pleased a Boop has sold! Hurrah! :w00t:


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> Lol. Thank you  I'm about to do the postal run so he'll hopefully be with you tomorrow!
> I'm so pleased a Boop has sold! Hurrah! :w00t:


I'll be waiting by the door tomorrow then  :w00t:


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> Lol. Thank you  I'm about to do the postal run so he'll hopefully be with you tomorrow!
> I'm so pleased a Boop has sold! Hurrah! :w00t:


Oh hope your order got there ok! the post office seems to be crazy busy and a bit behind this week for some reason!


----------



## emmaviolet

Thank you so much Jennifer! 

I've got a load of safety eyes so I'm not sure what size these ones were exactly. 

I love the horse so much!!! I don't think it looks anywhere near rough!! :hand:

I've got my eye on a felting set, there's a load of ready made sets for lots of animals, I like the rabbit. I just have no idea how to do it or what it involves! 

ETA, poor boops, being thrown around the room!!


----------



## pogo

Been busy again  been invited to a show on Tuesday so i made...


----------



## jenniferx

Pogo- I'm so happy thank you! I hope you like it anyway.  I was hitting the 'shipped' button on my phone app and I think I may have marked it as unpaid instead but I switched it right back- in case it sends you anything about it! Phones are so useful but fiddly too! 
No order arrived today but I wouldn't think anything of it - the Giro D'Italia is starting here in Belfast. Loads of roads are closed- including a big arterial route near me- and nothing is operating as normal. Had to take Henri to a new park because his usual one was meant to be filled with 25k people! 

EmmaV- The horse is well.... It's OK. The horse that it's meant to look at is a strange sort of colour so I have a job of it trying to get it anywhere close. It's a lot bigger than my usual stuff, I think it probably stands at about 5 inches. Felting is very basic. You're literally talking about wool roving and a few sharp barbed needles. It's one of those things that I think is hard to teach because it's a lot about interpreting form and proportion but you'll never know until you try! The actual mechanics of it is very simple- you just stab it!


----------



## pogo

No worries, i didn't get an email haha  Ah no worries maybe tomorrow


----------



## Tenar

emmaviolet said:


> Yes there's a bit of yellow in there. The face is yellow and there are a few yellow motifs and centres of the motifs too.
> 
> Yes I heard about that a while back, but I think by the time they are three months they see colours, so by the time they play with things they see colours.
> I sort of meant a young child.
> 
> I think sometimes though the colours are for the parents enjoyment too, in a way. There's something sweet about seeing colour on babies things.


Oh, absolutely. I always do multicoloured baby quilts, not colour-coded by gender (ick), and fairly bright. Pastels don't really do it for me. My current one is a bi more sophisticated in its colour scheme, but still bright and varied enough to appeal to a child.

Plus there's the tactile aspect, which must be great with your crocheted beasties. Which other ones are you planning to make?


----------



## Jansheff

Tenar said:


> Ah, I was talking about the half-blocks, so it's what I was calling the 8". Are you sure 90" isn't too big for a double bed?
> 
> As we live in a Victorian house, we have mostly antique furniture, including the old fashioned bedsteads. They are on legs and are quite high off the floor so I've taken my measurements from that. It might be a bit big on a normal bed, but I don't want it to be too small to go on his own bed at home.
> 
> I have gruesome memories of basting it, so you're definitely saving yourself some trouble there by cutting it up! My living room isn't huge, so we ended up doing it in two halves, with three sides taped down and a row of piles of books along the centre line. It did work out, but it took two hours of crawling along the floor, and that's just the pin-basting. I baste with safety pins at around 12" intervals on the floor, and then thread-baste with herringbone stitch over the dining table.
> 
> I've bought some 'basting spray' so no tacking or pinning for me!!
> 
> What are you doing with the borders, cutting them in half and stitching them back on so that the quarters are complete?
> 
> The borders were already in 3 pieces (because of the size of the piece of fabrics I had) which unfortunately didn't correspond with the quarters. I didn't want to cut them again, so I've taken them off completely and will quilt them separately and re-attach. I'll know next time to piece them in halves!
> 
> What sort of binding are you planning? A multicoloured one would be fab, either a multicoloured fabric or a scrappy binding, especially if you have odds and sods of leftovers.
> 
> A multicoloured one would be great, but I've got very little fabric left as I did it from fat quarters. It would be expensive to buy pieces of fabric - as binding has to be cut on the crossgrain I couldn't just buy a sliver off the top. My son likes the bluey/green/turquoise colour, so I'll probably buy some more of that and just use the one colour.
> 
> One helpful thing about this quilt being quite busy in terms of colours is that you don't need a fussy quilting pattern, the piecing does a lot on its own.
> 
> I've been into the shop this afternoon and asked for their recommendations for quilting. They thought I should keep it simple, partly because it doesn't need anything complex as the colours already do the work, and partly because I'm not experienced on the sewing machine. I'm going to quilt a quarter inch into the black around the 4 squares of coloured triangles, and the same around the 4 coloured squares which meet up and leave it at that. I'm quilting in black thread and don't want the black thread to go into the colours.
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you planning to use black batting?


The shop only had cream. But it's a lovely soft pure cotton one - the first quilt I ever made was a very plastic feeling polyester and I didn't like it.


----------



## Sarah1983

Love the quilt! And that giraffe is so cute. Pogo, you are neglectful and do not deliver to me therefore I cannot order until we're back in the UK :crying:


----------



## Tenar

Jansheff said:


> The shop only had cream. But it's a lovely soft pure cotton one - the first quilt I ever made was a very plastic feeling polyester and I didn't like it.


I've got cotton batting in my bedspread and my sofa quilt. It's thin, which is handy for storage, and it's good at adjusting to my temperature. That said, I've had some poly battings which felt weird on their own but quilted up beautifully and produced lovely quilts. I prefer poly for baby quilts as it washes more easily, and I'm mainly making baby quilts these days. Plus I like the greater stitch definition you get with puffier batting. I went for invisible stitching for my first quilt, a Carpenter's Square that just had too fussy a piecing pattern to take a quilting pattern on top, so I stitched in the ditch. That was fine when I was new to it and unsure of my quilting technique, but these days I want to use it as a design element. When I start machine quilting, though, I'll probably do something like you're doing until I'm good at it. Although I still reckon that quilt would look lovely with some visible quilting in a multicoloured thread. A zigzag design in the borders, say?


----------



## Sophiebee

You are all SO clever  i love the soaps, and the boops are too cute, and the quilt is just wow, i always wanted a patchwork quilt!! 

Ive been inspired to pick up the knitting stuff ive had lying in a drawer for ages and did my first ever casting on! It will be followed by what will no doubt be some very wobbly uneven stitches, but i want to learn!


----------



## pogo

Sarah1983 said:


> Love the quilt! And that giraffe is so cute. Pogo, you are neglectful and do not deliver to me therefore I cannot order until we're back in the UK :crying:


I have sent to Aus before but the postage is normally stupid  and don't want to charge people a fortune!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> EmmaV- The horse is well.... It's OK. The horse that it's meant to look at is a strange sort of colour so I have a job of it trying to get it anywhere close. It's a lot bigger than my usual stuff, I think it probably stands at about 5 inches. Felting is very basic. You're literally talking about wool roving and a few sharp barbed needles. It's one of those things that I think is hard to teach because it's a lot about interpreting form and proportion but you'll never know until you try! The actual mechanics of it is very simple- you just stab it!


It looks really good already, I'm sure it will be perfect!
I think I may get one of those little kits, they look really cute and seems like fun. I've never done so many crafts, my Mother learnt felting at school but we never did anything like that.



Tenar said:


> Oh, absolutely. I always do multicoloured baby quilts, not colour-coded by gender (ick), and fairly bright. Pastels don't really do it for me. My current one is a bi more sophisticated in its colour scheme, but still bright and varied enough to appeal to a child.
> 
> Plus there's the tactile aspect, which must be great with your crocheted beasties. Which other ones are you planning to make?


I'm not really a big big fan of pastels personally. I think the photo has made the colours look quite pastel but the blues, greens and pinks are lovely and bright and vivid. I may take another photo in better lighting tomorrow.

Aw I think a multicoloured baby blanket always looks so bright and full of life, just like a little baby!

I'm doing a hippo for a gift at the minute and then I think I'm going to look for something a little different to do next. I'm not too sure, I have a lot of possibilities, I'll just see what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## MCWillow

Love the giraffe!!

I have been in a Nautical (but nice  ) mood today 










This one isn't finished yet - its just the front draper over a finished one, will finish it tomorrow


----------



## LinznMilly

Love the giraffe. 

Jan, I love the quilt.

McWillow; Those cushions of yours just keep getting better.

Pogo; Good luck with the show.

Hope I haven't left anyone out. You're all so talented.

It seems I have my first commission,   and I haven't even worked out pricing yet.

I went to my mum's last night on a whim, and the subject of the coasters came up. Turns out someone she knows saw hers on her FB page and enquired about them, saying she'll pay if they're hand-made, but not if they're shop-bought.  According to my mum, she wants the exact same ones. I initially said £1 each but thinking about it, I'll have to increase that as I need more black thread, and that's if I can find the original charts.

Going to Etsy now.


----------



## branwen

McWillow I love the nautical cushions..they are gorgeous.


----------



## Sarah1983

pogo said:


> I have sent to Aus before but the postage is normally stupid  and don't want to charge people a fortune!


I know, postage would likely cost more than the order


----------



## emmaviolet

Mcwillow I love those cushions, I'm a huge fan of nautical things (even clothes!) and they are perfect! Would look lovely in a den/conservatory too.


----------



## jenniferx

My soaps arrived! YAY! They smell AMAZING. I could actually smell the package, I didn't expect them to be so fabulously fragrant! I've only used them on my hands so far because they literally just arrived but they also lather really well and haven't dried out my skin at all! Can't wait to have a bath tonight :Lol: Definitely recommended them!!  

As for postage- If you send small parcels I think that the International postage is actually a bit of a bargain! It costs me £3.80 to ship to the USA or even Japan (takes about 4-5 days to arrive). Yet it costs £3.20 if I want to post 1st class 20miles down the road! It's quite a hike in postage if you normally send Large letter size UK though. It's one of those things that I figure is worth offering anyway because it just gives people the option, up to them whether or not they take it! I think about a third, maybe more, of all of the things I've sold have gone to outside of the UK.


----------



## Sarah1983

jenniferx said:


> My soaps arrived! YAY! They smell AMAZING. I could actually smell the package, I didn't expect them to be so fabulously fragrant! I've only used them on my hands so far because they literally just arrived but they also lather really well and haven't dried out my skin at all! Can't wait to have a bath tonight :Lol: Definitely recommended them!!
> 
> As for postage- If you send small parcels I think that the International postage is actually a bit of a bargain! It costs me £3.80 to ship to the USA or even Japan (takes about 4-5 days to arrive). Yet it costs £3.20 if I want to post 1st class 20miles down the road! It's quite a hike in postage if you normally send Large letter size UK though. It's one of those things that I figure is worth offering anyway because it just gives people the option, up to them whether or not they take it! I think about a third, maybe more, of all of the things I've sold have gone to outside of the UK.


I wanted to order a needle threader from the site I get my charts from. £10 for the needle threader, £25 for postage :nonod: Just can't justify paying that much in postage for an item like that.

Hubby keeps asking why I don't order my threads bit by bit but I end up paying more in postage that way than I do if I buy all 100+ skeins of thread, fabric, needles and anything else I need at once since the postage cost is often a set amount up to 1kg.


----------



## pogo

Sarah1983 said:


> I know, postage would likely cost more than the order


Probably  I'll always be here when you come back to the UK


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> My soaps arrived! YAY! They smell AMAZING. I could actually smell the package, I didn't expect them to be so fabulously fragrant! I've only used them on my hands so far because they literally just arrived but they also lather really well and haven't dried out my skin at all! Can't wait to have a bath tonight :Lol: Definitely recommended them!!
> 
> As for postage- If you send small parcels I think that the International postage is actually a bit of a bargain! It costs me £3.80 to ship to the USA or even Japan (takes about 4-5 days to arrive). Yet it costs £3.20 if I want to post 1st class 20miles down the road! It's quite a hike in postage if you normally send Large letter size UK though. It's one of those things that I figure is worth offering anyway because it just gives people the option, up to them whether or not they take it! I think about a third, maybe more, of all of the things I've sold have gone to outside of the UK.


:blush::blush: thank you am so glad you like them!


----------



## MCWillow

emmaviolet said:


> Mcwillow I love those cushions, I'm a huge fan of nautical things (even clothes!) and they are perfect! Would look lovely in a den/conservatory too.


Thank you :thumbup:

I finished the life ring, and have made a sandcastle today, also done the front of a boat, will finish that one off tomorrow - heres the whole collection so far 










And the sandcastle and boat on their own


----------



## Megan345

I've loved following this thread, you're all so talented!

I've always wanted to do more crafts, so finally got my finger out and got on with it. I've done a bit of scrapbooking, but today made my first things to give to someone else  please bear in mind I'm very inexperienced 





My mum likes chickens 

We bought a sewing machine from Gumtree the other day, and my first project on that will be a patchwork pincushion


----------



## jenniferx

Those are really sweet Megan. I'm sure she'll appreciate it. I always prefer handmade- I like knowing that someone has put their time, effort and skills into something versus a machine. Means ever so much more- especially when you consider the long term commitment and experience required for makers to be able to do what they do. Looking forward to seeing your sewing machine stuff as well!

I bought myself this last night- 
https://www.etsy.com/uk/transaction/200752532?
Love the idea of a yarn bowl and this one was reasonably priced compared to the horrors of shipping ceramics from the USA!

Oh speaking of yarn! DROPS have a big sale on and it's 35% off their yarn for the month of May. Not sure if it's everything in the range but lots of them anyway. Worth a try if you haven't already, I find the quality lovely for the price. Especially the Nepal. Less of a fan of Alaska but that is their proper cheapest line.

I had an idea late last night and made it up today. I'm obsessed with it :lol: It's a jumping spider! 









































I think it might be my favourite make to date!


----------



## MCWillow

Now thats one spider I wouldn't mind sharing my boat with Jennifer 

They are really nice Megan - I'm sure your mum will love them  What sewing machine are you getting?

I wanted something completely different from nautical stuff today - so I tried something new - I sewed my own vines/leaves, before adding any appliques  (I do make my own appliques as well - if I didnt have so much cutting out to do I could make loads of stuff everyday  )

I took my inspiration from one of my childhood books (my craft room is also my library  )

Its not finished yet, but here it is so far...


----------



## Megan345

jenniferx said:


> Those are really sweet Megan. I'm sure she'll appreciate it. I always prefer handmade- I like knowing that someone has put their time, effort and skills into something versus a machine. Means ever so much more- especially when you consider the long term commitment and experience required for makers to be able to do what they do. Looking forward to seeing your sewing machine stuff as well!
> 
> I bought myself this last night-
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/transaction/200752532?
> Love the idea of a yarn bowl and this one was reasonably priced compared to the horrors of shipping ceramics from the USA!
> 
> Oh speaking of yarn! DROPS have a big sale on and it's 35% off their yarn for the month of May. Not sure if it's everything in the range but lots of them anyway. Worth a try if you haven't already, I find the quality lovely for the price. Especially the Nepal. Less of a fan of Alaska but that is their proper cheapest line.
> 
> I had an idea late last night and made it up today. I'm obsessed with it :lol: It's a jumping spider!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be my favourite make to date!


That's strangely adorable!



MCWillow said:


> Now thats one spider I wouldn't mind sharing my boat with Jennifer
> 
> They are really nice Megan - I'm sure your mum will love them  What sewing machine are you getting?
> 
> I wanted something completely different from nautical stuff today - so I tried something new - I sewed my own vines/leaves, before adding any appliques  (I do make my own appliques as well - if I didnt have so much cutting out to do I could make loads of stuff everyday  )
> 
> I took my inspiration from one of my childhood books (my craft room is also my library  )
> 
> Its not finished yet, but here it is so far...


That looks great, will it be a cushion cover?

We got a Jenome 2032. I have no idea about sewing machines really, but the lady we bought it from kindly demonstrated all the functions, and it looks ideal for a couple of novice users. I even got OH to hem his trousers before the novelty wore off  it seemed to do the job quite happily.


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks guys but - urgh- I made it from memory because I have photographed them before and I've put the smaller set of eyes lower when they are the ones that should be higher. It's no big deal to move them but it's more the effort in taking/editing/uploading the pictures.  

MCW- Those are very pretty  and the buttons for colour detail are very creative too. What will you do with it when it is done?


----------



## MCWillow

jenniferx said:


> Thanks guys but - urgh- I made it from memory because I have photographed them before and I've put the smaller set of eyes lower when they are the ones that should be higher. It's no big deal to move them but it's more the effort in taking/editing/uploading the pictures.
> 
> *MCW- Those are very pretty  and the buttons for colour detail are very creative too. What will you do with it when it is done?*


Not sure - but it will probably be a cushion 

And thank you x


----------



## emmaviolet

Mcwillow, I love those new nautical cushions, a really great 'range'!
I love your new piece! The toadstools are super cute!

Megan, those are really sweet and like Jennifer says I love to get anything handmade as it really shows someone has been thinking about you. The chickens are really sweet, especially with those little flowers on them.
I've been thinking of getting myself a cheap little sewing machine too to make bits and bobs, I don't know what sort I should be looking to! Let us know how you get on!

Jennifer, that is so so cute!! And so different too, I've never seen anything like it! I think it may be my favourite of yours too! It's amazing!!
I have already put in my order from woolwarehouse, hopefully it should be here today or tomorrow. I resisted for a few days but had to get some, now I'm thinking about it I feel I may have left some bits off so may have to go back for seconds!


----------



## Sarah1983

Megan, those are lovely.

MCWillow, love the nautical cushions and the new one is lovely too.

That spider! I have never thought of spiders as adorable before but that one certainly is lol.

And here's my weeks progress on my cross stitch. Another two rows to go to finish the page and then I'll be packing this one away to work on my tiger for a page. Then you'll all have to admire what seem to be random splodges of colour I guess :lol:


----------



## koekemakranka

Here are my latest mosaic efforts:

A house number for my sister (fired glass,crystal glass and unglazed ceramic tile on cement fibreboard):










A a fish mirror for my guest bathroom (glazed ceramic tiles and crystal glass tiles on galvanised metal sheeting)


----------



## branwen

There are some really crafty people on here making some lovely items.And it's so nice when you get some feedback on your work from other crafters I'm sure.


----------



## debijw

koekemakranka said:


> Here are my latest mosaic efforts:
> 
> A house number for my sister (fired glass,crystal glass and unglazed ceramic tile on cement fibreboard):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A a fish mirror for my guest bathroom (glazed ceramic tiles and crystal glass tiles on galvanised metal sheeting)


I really like those. :thumbsup:


----------



## pogo

Look who arrived in the post this morning   and OMG i LOVE him!


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks Emma  I love this one a lot. I got some new wool to make more tonight! Which I am looking forward to! 
Here's a picture of the real thing I photographed a few years ago









Ooh what did you order? I buy from there as well although I get my DROPS from a little shop near my house called The Textile Studio. It's owned by a lovely lady called Åsa and she's turned it into a real knit/crochet community hub! She's really funky and turns the stereotype of knitters on it's head.  They do a free 'drop into knit' on a Wednesday afternoon where you come in for a coffee/chat with whatever your making. Anyway- I was there today and stocked up!

The ceramic mosaics are wonderful- it's crazy the diversity of talent on here. I'm in awe of such a lot of you.

Sarah- the progress is really noticeable since your last picture  It must be satisfying to look back over it!

Pogo- Hurrah! The Boop! has reached his final destination- though I'm a bit pissed off with RM that it took till today. If you pay for first class and send it on time I really don't see why it shouldn't arrive next day, sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. I'm pleased you like it though. They are the sort of thing that make you smile when they catch your eye.

Here's the British Blue I made today. Still needs a bit of body work but will be finished by today. 









Edit- opps and some new mystery balls from the weekend. 








Flute, Clover and Myrtle.

And I bought this too.....








I just thought it was super cute!


----------



## pogo

He is gorgeous! 

Urgh don't get me started on royal mail, the amount of times it doesn't turn up next day yet it's sent 1st class, and well before the pick up time


----------



## pogo

made fresh this afternoon - orange and oatmeal soap, with real dried orange slice which i dried myself


----------



## Megan345

pogo said:


> made fresh this afternoon - orange and oatmeal soap, with real dried orange slice which i dried myself


I bet that smells gorgeous!

Do you all sell the things you make? If so, where? Apologies if I missed links before


----------



## Sophiebee

pogo said:


> made fresh this afternoon - orange and oatmeal soap, with real dried orange slice which i dried myself


I can almost smell it from here! I bet its gorgous


----------



## davidc

Does writing count as craft? If so here's my story: http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/363995-last-summer-wine-fan-fiction.html

If not I knit and draw. When my mum used to ask us to draw the curtains at night I once literally did for the fun of it.


----------



## davidc

debijw said:


> I really like those. :thumbsup:


Did you go to the Start art class in Salford? Just I remember people doing the tiling things there. I like the door number and fish mirror - perfect for a bathroom.


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> I bet that smells gorgeous!
> 
> Do you all sell the things you make? If so, where? Apologies if I missed links before


Thank you 

yes i do sell most things i make have a nosy here hun - Natural Bullies! - Home i have a few things to add this weekend hopefully too


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah you are doing so well with your cross stitch, it's really coming along so well! Can't wait to see the tiger too!

Koekemakranka those mosaics are beautiful!! I love the mirror especially! 
I don't know if anyone remembers those get set kits, like get set mosaics, or Egyptian adventures or stamp making? I used to get one for Christmas as I used to love them and I did a mosaic one which I loved and it was so much fun. (They were kid sets)

Pogo the boop is so cute!! I bet it makes you smile to look at it. The soap looks so lovely and fresh and sounds like a delicious combo!! 

Jennifer I love the cat, it's so sweet and the mystery balls are so cute as always, I love their colours especially and the colour of the spider too!
Your owl is sweet.
I have gone a bit mad and ordered far too much. I have a problem!!
I got a few of a couple of colours of eskimo which I have already got some of and I just love the colours. A few different colours of alpaca some lima and nepal and then added in some neutral stylecraft for some mucking about with for good measure! Oh and some alaska for something that it will be perfect for! That's it now, I'm cut off!
I'm actually in the middle of plans for somewhere to store everything, but we'll have to wait and see for now!


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> made fresh this afternoon - orange and oatmeal soap, with real dried orange slice which i dried myself


OMG now I want this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koekemakranka

davidc said:


> Did you go to the Start art class in Salford? Just I remember people doing the tiling things there. I like the door number and fish mirror - perfect for a bathroom.


I did a course with Norma Vondi when I lived in London and I became absolutely addicted to mosaic. It is incredibly therapeutic and you can transform the ugliest flower pot into something magical and lasting.


----------



## LinznMilly

Hi all. Been keeping myself updated with everyone's progress but took a backseat for posting for a while whilst I concentrated on the commission. You're all so talented. 

These may look a tad familiar, but it's what mam's friend asked for:


Not really happy with the quality of this pic, as the coaster itself shows just how far my stitching has come, compared to the original I made for my mum. 


And a couple of keyrings:

I used a chart for the L in this one, but tried to do the butterfly from memory. To me, it looks more like an angel gone wrong.  ...


... So I improvised. This design is entirely my own. No charts involved 


And the first one, in a keyring:


----------



## MCWillow

I LOVE the mosaic work you have done Kokey (sorry, I always think of you as that - I cant pronounce your name, and definitely can't spell it :blush: )

I will order some soap soon PJ - I want something that exfoliates (oatmeal?), is moisturising, smell wonderful and has no kiwi in it - what do recommend?


----------



## babycham2002

Pogo my soaps arrived today and they are divine!! Make sure you tell me when the above goes on the website  
You just make with all my faves ingredients!!!!

I'm quite excited because on Sunday I am going to a wire/bead jewellery making workshop.  


If I make something like above I'd be well pleased


----------



## pogo

Well girls website is updating as we speak


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> I LOVE the mosaic work you have done Kokey (sorry, I always think of you as that - I cant pronounce your name, and definitely can't spell it :blush: )
> 
> I will order some soap soon PJ - I want something that exfoliates (oatmeal?), is moisturising, smell wonderful and has no kiwi in it - what do recommend?


Personally i'd recommend either the new orange oatmeal one or the loofah soap depends what you like  they are both up on my site now Handmade Soaps - Natural Bullies! (just refresh the page if they don't show to update it)



babycham2002 said:


> Pogo my soaps arrived today and they are divine!! Make sure you tell me when the above goes on the website
> You just make with all my faves ingredients!!!!


Am so pleased you like them  the orange and oatmeal one is up now lovely


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> Personally i'd recommend either the new orange oatmeal one or the loofah soap depends what you like  they are both up on my site now Handmade Soaps - Natural Bullies! (just refresh the page if they don't show to update it)
> 
> Am so pleased you like them  the orange and oatmeal one is up now lovely


Ordered  xxx


----------



## jenniferx

Just want to add my voice to those buying from Natural Bullies- it's a pity you can't smell through the computer because the scents are amazing. I love them. What I like as well is that it leaves the bathroom really fragrant afterwards as well! I do wonder what your house is like though Pogo- you must have the best smelling property in the town! 

EmmaV- Oh that's quite a haul! I'm really interested to know how your storing them as well. My storage is hopeless. It's a wicker washing basket and everything gets tangled up  My fav. out of Drops is the Nepal. I think Alaska is great value, nice colours but it's easier to split (though no where near as bad as cotton yarn). The only thing I bought from them that I actively didn't like much was The Big Delight. I just found it pretty inconsistent and it broke too easily. My yarn bowl arrived yesterday and I love it! It doesn't work as well for very big quantities but for 50g balls it's great! I love that it creates the tension for me and saves my little finger from stiffening up.

I was so excited this morning because I have crossed another continent off my list! 
I have an order on its way to China 

Also been making more of my spiders- here's a black version.


----------



## pogo

:blushing: :blushing: :blushing: :blush: :blush: :blush:

Thanks girls!


----------



## pogo

My first test at making bubble bath! lavender and ylang ylang









ALSO I've worked out how to make 'cupcake frosting' out of soap! So i can make proper cupcake soap OMG it's made my day :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> My first test at making bubble bath! lavender and ylang ylang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO I've worked out how to make 'cupcake frosting' out of soap! So i can make proper cupcake soap OMG it's made my day :lol:


ooo that sound slovely 

I also ordered a natural deodrant as I was reading about them the other day, so delighted to then find on your website!!


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> ooo that sound slovely
> 
> I also ordered a natural deodrant as I was reading about them the other day, so delighted to then find on your website!!


It's a mix someone requested 

I've used the deodorant for over a year now and i love it :thumbup1:


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Just want to add my voice to those buying from Natural Bullies- it's a pity you can't smell through the computer because the scents are amazing. I love them. What I like as well is that it leaves the bathroom really fragrant afterwards as well! I do wonder what your house is like though Pogo- you must have the best smelling property in the town!
> 
> EmmaV- Oh that's quite a haul! I'm really interested to know how your storing them as well. My storage is hopeless. It's a wicker washing basket and everything gets tangled up  My fav. out of Drops is the Nepal. I think Alaska is great value, nice colours but it's easier to split (though no where near as bad as cotton yarn). The only thing I bought from them that I actively didn't like much was The Big Delight. I just found it pretty inconsistent and it broke too easily. My yarn bowl arrived yesterday and I love it! It doesn't work as well for very big quantities but for 50g balls it's great! I love that it creates the tension for me and saves my little finger from stiffening up.
> 
> I was so excited this morning because I have crossed another continent off my list!
> I have an order on its way to China
> 
> Also been making more of my spiders- here's a black version.


Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I missed this completely. 

I love this spider, how do you make spiders look so cute? :001_tt1:

I store all of this yarn (of which there is far too much!!) in big storage bags. Like pretty laundry bags.

We are moving in a few weeks and there are a few outbuildings/sheds and one in particular I have designs on turning one of them into a crafting/wool storage little shed place. I even have a pinterest board on things to add to it!  So hopefully that will be a good place to store.

I try really hard to not get them tangled because it's a huge bugbear so I always wrap them up tight after I've used them.


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner, I missed this completely.
> 
> I love this spider, how do you make spiders look so cute? :001_tt1:
> 
> I store all of this yarn (of which there is far too much!!) in big storage bags. Like pretty laundry bags.
> 
> We are moving in a few weeks and there are a few outbuildings/sheds and one in particular I have designs on turning one of them into a crafting/wool storage little shed place. I even have a pinterest board on things to add to it!  So hopefully that will be a good place to store.
> 
> I try really hard to not get them tangled because it's a huge bugbear so I always wrap them up tight after I've used them.


Yeah when I have got yarn tangled up before I ended up binning it because it annoyed me so much. I want one of those hanging things to put it all in so that they are all out of the way but easy to see as well. It's not good rifling around the basket!

I'm on a bit of a roll this week with new ideas. Palm bunny's. 
I was going to make them a lot larger for a change and then I thought.... nah.


----------



## Sarah1983

That oatmeal soap reminds me of my breakfast :lol:

The cross stitch group I'm part of on Facebook has another 10 day challenge starting tonight. This time we're aiming for 250,000 stitches between us. I'll be finishing the page I'm on of Train of Dreams and moving on to White Tiger. So here's the starting points for both. Afraid White Tiger probably isn't going to be so interesting to see progressing as the train lol.


----------



## loukodi

I have missed loads of amazing makes! 

Damn internet is so slow at the moment I haven't been able to see everyone's pictures, having a quick look through now (at work) and WOW!! Beautiful pieces going on here!

I have no update yet but one of you guessed right


----------



## pogo

Sarah1983 said:


> That oatmeal soap reminds me of my breakfast :lol:


It probably smells like it too :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

My first ever bunting!! Bunting ain't easy! Got Isabelles done, got to do her sister Scarletts tomorrow!










I added a loop at each end, for ease of hanging, and added a button, just coz I like it 









Close ups of the pennants, just to show the fabrics used. My brief was ' very girly with purple velvet letters, with lots of pink and purple'


----------



## Guest

I think I just made a few chain stitches with my crochet hook.


----------



## MCWillow

Well done Dan - crochet is still eluding me!


----------



## jenniferx

Oooh I just noticed your sig. pic Willow. How lovely is that. I am so jealous of your boat living. I think it must be so cool.

My manic crochet episode has continued through the weekend....This is usually how I operate in all things. Binge and purge. 
The first is a baby sloth and the second a bunny doll that I've called Wilson.


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Well done Dan - crochet is still eluding me!


Thanks. My carer said I couldn't do it, she said it would be too hard due to my vision, how wrong can she be. I was determined to prove her wrong and I did.


----------



## MCWillow

Lots of pics this time - I've been on a bunting binge! I decided I didnt like making bunting, after making Isabelles, but when I'd finished Scarletts, I got the bug - so I made 2 more, Swinging Star and Rainbow Drop 

Have also been working on the Fairytale Cushion - I now have a Fairy. Shes not finished yet, more work to do, but I like the way its taking shape 























































I love the Sloth Jennifer, he's so cool 

Thanks re: the sig pic - I made it in photoshop  Have to say I do love living where I live  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

jenniferx said:


>


'tis a Womble surely?


----------



## Sarah1983

That sloth! :001_tt1: I love sloths.

Lovely bunting mcwillow  And that fairytale cushion is gorgeous.

Well I finished my page  And now on to the "please at least pretend to be impressed with the splodge of colour I've stitched" White Tiger :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

Love the sloth
and grey/white tiger splotches are still great 

My makes from todays Wire bead jewellery making tutorial .
Not something I would take up, too fiddly
BUt enjoyed it still


----------



## MyMillie

Havent had much chance to post in last couple of weeks, house is upside down with decorating... I've nipped on now and again though to 'like' all the crafts but I want to know why we dont have a 'OMG I LOVE THAT' button... just 'liking' seems so inadequate... all the things I've seen are blooming wonderful!! love them ALL :thumbup:

I've been knitting a Sheep 'Pillow', I'm going to put dried lavender in with the stuffing.....still got one side to make and I'm waiting for her eyes to be delivered


----------



## GlitterPup

What would you guys recommend for a complete newbie to arts and crafts?
Something relatively easy but nice to look at


----------



## loukodi

Pyrography


----------



## branwen

Cardmaking...especially CAS cards.


----------



## Sarah1983

Cross stitch is easy for the most part, just avoid designs with beads, french knots and fractional stitches. And even those are more fiddly than difficult to be honest.


----------



## GlitterPup

Thanks all!


----------



## jenniferx

A womble? Poor wilson.... 

Glitterpup-
I think you should just go with that what you fancy! 
You'll soon find out how easy or hard it's going to be  

I think the worse (or best?) thing about crafts is that you've always got your eyes open to something new..... I was sitting looking up the cost of owning and running a kiln yesterday. How ridiculous.


----------



## Valanita

jenniferx said:


> A womble? Poor wilson....
> 
> Glitterpup-
> I think you should just go with that what you fancy!
> You'll soon find out how easy or hard it's going to be
> 
> I think the worse (or best?) thing about crafts is that you've always got your eyes open to something new..... *I was sitting looking up the cost of owning and running a kiln yesterday. How ridiculous*.


Not ridiculas at all. I'd have loved the room to make pottery items. I love doing it at night school.


----------



## jenniferx

Valanita said:


> Not ridiculas at all. I'd have loved the room to make pottery items. I love doing it at night school.


I have never made a pottery item in my life though Val :lol: 
I just saw some porcelain and had visions ..... 
Might try some air dry clay first but I'm under the impression it's not really the same.


----------



## Quinzell

Latest amigurumi.....I'm much happier with this one than the last one. I've also discovered that getting the right amount of stuffing is a bit of an art-form!

I need to work on my embroidery as I want to be able to make completely baby safe cuddlys.


----------



## Valanita

jenniferx said:


> I have never made a pottery item in my life though Val :lol:
> I just saw some porcelain and had visions .....
> Might try some air dry clay first but I'm under the impression it's not really the same.


No, dry clay isn't the same, but I think there is a type of clay that you can bake in an ordinary oven. Will look on the net for it & add a link. Found it. I think most craft/model shops would sell it as well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2911...f11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0

The possibilities are endless.
http://www.sculpey.com/product/premo-accents/

And this, handy tips...
http://www.earthguild.com/products/riff/rpolymer.htm


----------



## Quinzell

Valanita said:


> No, dry clay isn't the same, but I think there is a type of clay that you can bake in an ordinary oven. Will look on the net for it & add a link.


Fimo clay?


----------



## Lauren5159

Hi guys 

I've just read through this whole thread... There's some extremely talented people on PF 

I've always been quite artsy, but recently found all my craft things 

My parents are moving house next week so I thought I would make them something...

So:









It's not finished, I have a few other things to stick on the hearts and glue them to the ribbon, along with the buttons. I must admit, I love the shading (I don't know how I managed that) but don't like the writing. Looks like I've got a bit of practicing to do!

I also have a question, if the sewing people don't mind. I'm looking at buying a sewing machine to make collars... Does anyone have an idea of what I should be looking for?

Thanks in advance 

ETA: The blue heart has pva glue on it to give it a bit of a shine... It's still drying


----------



## MyMillie

Lauren5159 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've just read through this whole thread... There's some extremely talented people on PF
> 
> I've always been quite artsy, but recently found all my craft things
> 
> My parents are moving house next week so I thought I would make them something...
> 
> So:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not finished, I have a few other things to stick on the hearts and glue them to the ribbon, along with the buttons. I must admit, I love the shading (I don't know how I managed that) but don't like the writing. Looks like I've got a bit of practicing to do!
> 
> I also have a question, if the sewing people don't mind. I'm looking at buying a sewing machine to make collars... Does anyone have an idea of what I should be looking for?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ETA: The blue heart has pva glue on it to give it a bit of a shine... It's still drying


What an extremely beautiful gift!! I'm sure they will treasure this!


----------



## MCWillow

I've never made a collar - first though was shirt collars, then I realised you might mean dog collars....

Difficult one because you will need something more robust than a mini machine, but probably wont need loads of fancy stitches!

I have a Singer, which I love, and is robust, but also has lots of stitch options.

Lemme have a look and see what I can find....

ETA: I'm so sorry, I didnt comment on your gift! :blush: Its lovely and I am sure they will treasure it


----------



## Lauren5159

MyMillie said:


> What an extremely beautiful gift!! I'm sure they will treasure this!


Thank you  My mum loves crazy things but isn't crafty in the slightest lol, so hopefully she'll appreciate it


----------



## Lauren5159

MCWillow said:


> I've never made a collar - first though was shirt collars, then I realised you might mean dog collars....
> 
> Difficult one because you will need something more robust than a mini machine, but probably wont need loads of fancy stitches!
> 
> I have a Singer, which I love, and is robust, but also has lots of stitch options.
> 
> Lemme have a look and see what I can find....
> 
> ETA: I'm so sorry, I didnt comment on your gift! :blush: Its lovely and I am sure they will treasure it


Lol, sorry. I should have been more specific  I did indeed, mean dog collars 

Thank you


----------



## MCWillow

I don't know what you want to spend, but this Janome looks quite good, and has good reviews

Janome J3-18 Sewing Machine: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Lauren5159

MCWillow said:


> I don't know what you want to spend, but this Janome looks quite good, and has good reviews
> 
> Janome J3-18 Sewing Machine: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


That's amazing  Thank you! I was expecting to pay a lot more than that, so that one is a bonus... I have no idea what I'm looking for so every bit of advice helps 

Thanks again x


----------



## jenniferx

Val - I have used polymer clay before for my Boops!  And I used sculpey in the past but only in a very limited capacity. It's not bad but I was thinking on a larger scale and they are quite expensive for bigger quantities. I should give it a go anyway. 

Louise- Aww that puppy is really sweet. I love his big floppy ears! 

Lauren- You deserve a medal for making it through the whole thread! I find it hard enough sometimes to keep up with a few missed days worth and I am sure I always forget some things that I mean to comment on. Your little house warming gift is lovely. Really pretty. I'm going to demand that family give me gifts when I move back to my house properly!  

I'm quite excited this evening because I have sold a baby sloth. Huzzah!  They are made to order so I've already gone and made it ready to post in the morning. I'm so pleased.


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> Val - I have used polymer clay before for my Boops!  And I used sculpey in the past but only in a very limited capacity. It's not bad but I was thinking on a larger scale and they are quite expensive for bigger quantities. I should give it a go anyway.
> 
> Louise- Aww that puppy is really sweet. I love his big floppy ears!
> 
> Lauren- You deserve a medal for making it through the whole thread! *I find it hard enough sometimes to keep up with a few missed days worth and I am sure I always forget some things that I mean to comment on. Your little house warming gift is lovely. Really pretty. I'm going to demand that family give me gifts when I move back to my house properly!  *
> 
> I'm quite excited this evening because I have sold a baby sloth. Huzzah!  They are made to order so I've already gone and made it ready to post in the morning. I'm so pleased.


Oh, this is me too ..... I feel so bad at the thought of missing someones beautiful creations and not saying anything  because I truly see the most wonderful creations on here and if I cant get on here everyday I feel awful if I miss them and didnt comment ..... I can only put it down to my crazy mixed up life at moment .....

Just wanted to say also I WANT ONE OF YOUR SLOTH'S..... they are truly ADORABLE!!


----------



## Lauren5159

I'm redoing the middle one. The one that says 'sweet'... I really don't like the writing so I'm currently painting a new one  

Like I said, I'm a perfectionist 

Does anyone know of any good glue that works on material?


----------



## MCWillow

Hobbycraft do a fabric glue (looks like the white PVA glue) but works well on fabric - you do need to give it time to dry properly though (like overnight) - what's it for?

If its fabric to fabric I would recommend bondaweb rather than glue


----------



## Lauren5159

MCWillow said:


> Hobbycraft do a fabric glue (looks like the white PVA glue) but works well on fabric - you do need to give it time to dry properly though (like overnight) - what's it for?
> 
> If its fabric to fabric I would recommend bondaweb rather than glue


Thank you  Right now it's just for sticking buttons to ribbon but I think I'll invest in some bondaweb too


----------



## Lauren5159

So, I redid the middle heart 

This is the end result:


----------



## MCWillow

You could _sew_ the button to ribbon 

You can knot the thread with the needle so you can cut it off with no 'trails' on the reverse, and if you match the thread to the ribbon, it will hardly notice on the back - or use invisibale thread (its like very fine fishing line!)


----------



## MCWillow

Lauren5159 said:


> So, I redid the middle heart
> 
> This is the end result:


That looks lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren5159

MCWillow said:


> You could _sew_ the button to ribbon
> 
> You can knot the thread with the needle so you can cut it off with no 'trails' on the reverse, and if you match the thread to the ribbon, it will hardly notice on the back - or use invisibale thread (its like very fine fishing line!)


Yeah, that's a good idea 

I have really pretty sparkly thread. Sewing it would make sense lol.


----------



## pogo

Spearmint swiss roll soap, made in the wee hours this morning! 










All sliced and diced!


----------



## babycham2002

Wow that looks crazy delicious and genius in equal measures:-D


----------



## Jansheff

Lauren5159 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I also have a question, if the sewing people don't mind. I'm looking at buying a sewing machine to make collars... Does anyone have an idea of what I should be looking for?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've just bought a sewing machine. If I were you I would go to a shop and have a salesperson who knows their machines make a recommendation. I do quilting and the shop I buy a lot of my stuff from does classes. I asked there about machines and they recommended the Janome XL 601 - which was £319. It came with an offer of a load of quilting accessories worth £99 so was a good buy for me. I went to a dealer and he gave me a demo and confirmed it was a good machine for what I wanted.

I could have bought £20 cheaper online, but would rather have the shop to return to on my doorstep if there are any problems.

You need to get a machine with the capabilities you require and might need in the future, but not overspend on one with features you'll never use. Love mine, I previously used an inherited one from my grandmother. When it broke I tried to have it mended, but found out it was a 1967 model and decided it wasn't worth it. Glad I did, I had always hated using the old one and put it off and hand sewed when possible. This one is so easy to use. Have had to put my Nan's machine in the attic though. She died 16 years ago and it's still a link. :sad::sad:


----------



## korrok

GlitterPup said:


> What would you guys recommend for a complete newbie to arts and crafts?
> Something relatively easy but nice to look at


Decoupage? That's fun, cheap and creates some cute things!

My only advice is that what other folks find easy, may not be for you - and vice versa. 

On that note, another small drawing to share with you guys:










I have an art show this weekend and am going crazy trying to get everything ready on time!!! O_O


----------



## jenniferx

My Millie- Thanks, the sloths are really cute, if I do say so myself! 
But I definitely know what you mean about missing things, I feel guilty about it because I know we all put a good deal of effort and time into what we do so it seems horribly unfair if it then gets passed over. I think there's also little worse than being really excited about something you've made and then no one else says anything once you've put it 'out there'.

Lauren- Your finished decoration is lovely  I liked the first incarnation as well!

Pogo- Delicious. I'm sure they'll sell well. They look really funky too.

Korrok- Good luck getting ready for your show! Is it of your drawings? I really like the precise shaping of the feet!

I made some miniature vases today  They can't hold water or anything like that but I thought they were sweet as a desktop decoration. Sprig of rosemary in the first and an ivy leaf in the second.


















And a Mystery version of a Japanese Chin.


----------



## abbieandchi

I posted a few of my plaques a few pages back (I can't believe how fast this thread moves!) and because of the interest I had in them I started up a FB page for anyone who wanted to see more  Sealfox

Question, does anyone sell their handmade crafts as a business? Or mainly just do it as a hobby?


----------



## branwen

Great drawing Korrok..
Love the vase's Jennifer.

I don't think cardmaking fits in here as craft....so wont bother putting any more of my cards on.


----------



## Lauren5159

I'm always jealous of people who can make lovely cards. It definitely is a craft  Your cards are lovely!


----------



## MCWillow

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm always jealous of people who can make lovely cards. It definitely is a craft  Your cards are lovely!


I 100% agree! x


----------



## emmaviolet

Just a quick pop in.

I absolutely love everything everyone has been creating! 

Like Mymillie my house is upside down atm as we are moving so what with the sorting and packing and making sure Alfalfa is ok, I'm in a tizz at times! 

Just wanted to say how great you all are and I'm still looking if not adding too much for the moment.

Louise, your crochet has come on really well now! is that the toft bunny? I've put their book on pre order and can't wait to try some!!


----------



## branwen

Lauren5159 said:


> I'm always jealous of people who can make lovely cards. It definitely is a craft  Your cards are lovely!


Thank you for saying that.I felt that because none of my cards received any feedback like the other crafts did no one actually liked them....


----------



## LinznMilly

So much catching up to do.  So little time. Have had to take a backseat from this thread (and the forum) lately as super-busy with work, and now, no car. Vera the Micra (blame SIL) died completely last night - clutch went 

Willow: Those bunting look fab :thumbup:

Pogo; Love the spearmint soap. I wouldn't know whether to eat it, or wash with it though 

Branwen: Your cards are lovely. I know what you mean about not receiving feedback as I feel the same about posting pics of the dogs. Some people get loads of feedback when they post picture threads, me? I get maybe 2 comments and a handful of likes, so I've stopped bothering too.

Having said that, in this case, it could just be the pace of the thread, posts are getting missed.  

Sarah: How's the 10 day challenge (and the blobs of pale thread ) coming along?

Korok: Excellent drawing. I wish I could draw like that. 

Jennifer: Love the vases.

Apologies if I've missed anyone out.

So, been working on the smaller cross stitch pieces, lately.

The first of a new coaster set:


And a couple of keyrings (designed and stitched by Your's Truly )


This one is the 2nd attempt at an angel. First one was lovely, but ended up too tall, and I had to cut her halo off to make her fit. Then it was too wide, and I ended up over-compensating and cutting too much off so she looks grotesquely overweight and pressed up against the plastic   So I learned from that one, and tried again:


----------



## loukodi

korrok said:


> Decoupage? That's fun, cheap and creates some cute things!
> 
> My only advice is that what other folks find easy, may not be for you - and vice versa.
> 
> On that note, another small drawing to share with you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an art show this weekend and am going crazy trying to get everything ready on time!!! O_O


  

Its Suki!



Great drawing :thumbup1:


----------



## littlekitty

I do crochet and make cards with my daughter.


----------



## korrok

jenniferx said:


> Korrok- Good luck getting ready for your show! Is it of your drawings? I really like the precise shaping of the feet!


Thanks, and thanks to all who left the compliments! It's been insane here because I have so much to do. It's more than a show, it's also like a craft fair where I have a stall for the weekend and sell prints, on the spot sketches, bookmarks, and magnets. The art show goes alongside it. So it's a whole lot of work to prepare everything for both, from table signage to display to the merchandise itself! But well worth it and would encourage anyone here to give a go to a craft fair - people's reactions to your work is worth it.



abbieandchi said:


> Question, does anyone sell their handmade crafts as a business? Or mainly just do it as a hobby?


And as above, I do my drawing as a semi-business (I am disabled and am limited in how much work I can do). I refer to myself as "freelance" since much of what I do is on commission for other people. I've been doing it for nearly 10 years now.



branwen said:


> I don't think cardmaking fits in here as craft....so wont bother putting any more of my cards on.


I think cards absolutely fit in! :O Please do post them!


----------



## Quinzell

emmaviolet said:


> Just a quick pop in.
> 
> Louise, your crochet has come on really well now! is that the toft bunny? I've put their book on pre order and can't wait to try some!!


Thank you so much! It is the toft bunny  I'm just trying to work out which to do next. I've finally booked a craft workshop there but its not until July. I'll have a tour of the farm and get to meet the alpaca's too .....so excited!

You've reminded me to pre-order the book too. Although most of it will be the same as the one I've got, it looks like there will be some new patterns too


----------



## Lauren5159

Some plain wooden bunting... I don't know what do with it :confused5: Anyone have any nice ideas? I'm thinking of putting it in the garden or paining something doggy on it?...


----------



## LinznMilly

Lauren5159 said:


> Some plain wooden bunting... I don't know what do with it :confused5: Anyone have any nice ideas? I'm thinking of putting it in the garden or paining something doggy on it?...


Have the dogs got an area of their own in the house? Just thinking a nice painted Doggy Corner sign, or their names, painted and decorated?


----------



## Lauren5159

LinznMilly said:


> Have the dogs got an area of their own in the house? Just thinking a nice painted Doggy Corner sign, or their names, painted and decorated?


That sounds like a great idea, thank you  Their beds are in a corner so it really could go there and look great


----------



## MyMillie

LinznMilly said:


> Have the dogs got an area of their own in the house? Just thinking a nice painted Doggy Corner sign, or their names, painted and decorated?


Couldnt agree more LinznMilly!!..... This sounds so wonderful to me!! I look forward to see what you do with them lauren, I love love this sort of creativity....you start with something and make such personnel pieces....its what its all about .....and I love it soooo much


----------



## pogo

OMG, OMG and OMG again  look what i've made - pink grapefruit base with a delicate sweet orange frosting soap cupcake. Still tweaking the recipe but it's made my day


----------



## MyMillie

Finished her at last ......





and to show the size of her, here is pic of her with Millie :lol: I'm soooo glad I taught Millie 'leave it' as she so much wanted to 'kill' the sheep as she was scared of it at first 



Now I need some ideas for a name for her, I dont want Dolly as I sure wont be repeating this one , the loops eerm sent me loopy with painful fingers 
I know there is lots of witty ones on PF, the name I choose will earn a Rep


----------



## CaliDog

MyMillie said:


> Finished her at last ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to show the size of her, here is pic of her with Millie :lol: I'm soooo glad I taught Millie 'leave it' as she so much wanted to 'kill' the sheep as she was scared of it at first
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need some ideas for a name for her, I dont want Dolly as I sure wont be repeating this one, the loops eerm sent me loopy with painful fingers
> I know there is lots of witty one on PF, the name I choose will earn a Rep


That sheep is amazing!!! Am really unoriginal and would more than likely call it sheep!! :001_huh: but how about loopy lou


----------



## MyMillie

CaliDog said:


> That sheep is amazing!!! Am really unoriginal and would more than likely call it sheep!! :001_huh: but how about loopy lou


Thank you 

Ooo good one! and good contender for the rep  :thumbup1:


----------



## branwen

WOW!She is gorgeous


----------



## CKins

pogo said:


> OMG, OMG and OMG again  look what i've made - pink grapefruit base with a delicate sweet orange frosting soap cupcake. Still tweaking the recipe but it's made my day


Looks good enough to eat 

Well done you!


----------



## Quinzell

MyMillie, I love your sheep!!!! I would probably call her something like Cotton! 

Are the loops really hard to do? I want to make a sheepdog that involves that technique.


----------



## MyMillie

LouiseH said:


> MyMillie, I love your sheep!!!! I would probably call her something like Cotton!
> 
> Are the loops really hard to do? I want to make a sheepdog that involves that technique.


Thank you ....
and I love the name! another contender 

Its not that they are hard to do its just that they are more difficult for me since I got older.... the old fingers feel the pain lol .....there are a couple of tutorials on YT that reminded me of how to do them, I haven't used that stitch in over 35yrs


----------



## Quinzell

MyMillie said:


> Its not that they are hard to do its just that they are more difficult for me since I got older.... the old fingers feel the pain lol .....there are a couple of tutorials on YT that reminded me of how to do them, I haven't used that stitch in over 35yrs


I will have a look - thank you


----------



## branwen

Pogo I so love the cupcake


----------



## branwen

MyMillie have been thinking of a name for gorgeous sheep..bit difficult because all the ones I know were Welsh lol!
Sissy,
Corrie,
Missy and Tally..


----------



## pogo

branwen said:


> Pogo I so love the cupcake


Thank you


----------



## Dan Glennon

Got my own cartoon, does that count? Lol


----------



## MCWillow

MyMillie said:


> Finished her at last ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to show the size of her, here is pic of her with Millie :lol: I'm soooo glad I taught Millie 'leave it' as she so much wanted to 'kill' the sheep as she was scared of it at first
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need some ideas for a name for her, I dont want Dolly as I sure wont be repeating this one , the loops eerm sent me loopy with painful fingers
> I know there is lots of witty ones on PF, the name I choose will earn a Rep


LOVE LOVE LOVE this lil sheeplin!

She should be called Cloudia  

Oooh, also love the cupcake Pogo - i got a cake stand of cupcakes and pie slices (all soaps and bathbombs, for Christmas) and_ your_ cupcake looks absolutely lush! Theres an idea - a cakestand of pies and cakes ( I looked mine up online, and OMG, they charge a fortune!)


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this lil sheeplin!
> 
> She should be called Cloudia
> 
> Oooh, also love the cupcake Pogo - i got a cake stand of cupcakes and pie slices (all soaps and bathbombs, for Christmas) and_ your_ cupcake looks absolutely lush! Theres an idea - a cakestand of pies and cakes ( I looked mine up online, and OMG, they charge a fortune!)


Thank you sweetie 

I'd love to do a desert range so cakes etc out of soap but i definitely need a nice stand to display them with though!


----------



## MCWillow

I'll take a pic tomorrow of mine - look for a PM  x


----------



## pogo

your a star


----------



## moggiemum

MyMillie said:


> Finished her at last ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to show the size of her, here is pic of her with Millie :lol: I'm soooo glad I taught Millie 'leave it' as she so much wanted to 'kill' the sheep as she was scared of it at first
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need some ideas for a name for her, I dont want Dolly as I sure wont be repeating this one , the loops eerm sent me loopy with painful fingers
> I know there is lots of witty ones on PF, the name I choose will earn a Rep


i like Mavis  , aww such a shame she wont be having any little ones

...too cute


----------



## pogo

MyMillie said:


> Finished her at last ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to show the size of her, here is pic of her with Millie :lol: I'm soooo glad I taught Millie 'leave it' as she so much wanted to 'kill' the sheep as she was scared of it at first
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need some ideas for a name for her, I dont want Dolly as I sure wont be repeating this one , the loops eerm sent me loopy with painful fingers
> I know there is lots of witty ones on PF, the name I choose will earn a Rep


Oh what about Baaaarbara for her name


----------



## Charleigh

Hello  
You have all made such lovely things! 
I check this thread at least once a day I just don't always comment but I do see your lovely creations! 

Branwen- I like your cards, I definitely think making cards is a craft and you should share your future ones  
Pogo- all your soaps are wonderful they look so pretty I bet they smell great as well! 
Jennifer- I really like all your creations but the mystery pugs/chins and sloth are really special!  
Korrok- lovely drawing and good luck at your show!  
Linz- I like the new coaster very cute! 
Lauren- love the hearts! It's a lovely gift  
McWillow-love the bunting! Two lucky little girls there  
Louise- She's very sweet! I like her ears  
Sarah- how's the challenge? I love your cross stitches and am amazed at the detail! 
Babycham- love the jewellery especially the big blue one!  
Megan- great cards  
Koeke- I love the mirror! 
Emma- love the giraffe! Love them all! 
Jensheff- beautiful quilt with lovely colours!  
Spid- I love the fox cosy and followed your progress on fb  
Loulatch- love the kitty! 
Rosie- love the paper craft very clever 
Spacechick- I like the dress  
Tenar- beautiful quilts love the colours and detail!  
Danielle- lovely horse hope the crochet is going well  
Debijw - very talented drawings 
Abi&chi- lovely plaques  
Littlekitty- lovely card and bag  
Mymille- beautiful sheep! All your work is lovely! 
Huge apologies if I missed anyone my fault for not commenting when you post your lovely items!

I have been playing around with hemp and feeling pretty uninspired when last night mymille's sheep kicked me off my baaaack side  and onto the crochet!

I was up all night and made this cheeky little one! My own pattern but I will be tweaking a few things for future ones 










She has crazy hair but I brushed it down for the photo.She has been stolen many times by Teddy and I am currently making her some clothes! 

Hope everyone is well and thanks for reading!


----------



## pogo

haha she looks awesome Charleigh!

still practicing my cupcake recipes a lime cooler one this time









both wrapped up


----------



## branwen

Thank you Charleigh 

Wow! it's so cute


----------



## branwen

Love the lime cooler Pogo..

Are you using a handmade by...stamp to stick on the bottom so if the get given as pressies everyone will know who made them


----------



## pogo

branwen said:


> Love the lime cooler Pogo..
> 
> Are you using a handmade by...stamp to stick on the bottom so if the get given as pressies everyone will know who made them


Thanks yes i do have labels made up with my name on so they know who they are made by


----------



## abbieandchi

A few little pieces I've made for the business recently 



















Also I'm not sure if this counts, but I've spent a few hours designing my logo!


----------



## pogo

abbieandchi said:


> A few little pieces I've made for the business recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm not sure if this counts, but I've spent a few hours designing my logo!


Love the name plates


----------



## Charleigh

Thank you 

Love the lime one pogo 
The name plates are really cool Abbie 

We now have clothes! A pink petal dress and yellow knickers


----------



## pogo

haha that's brilliant!


----------



## branwen

Love the knickers lol!


----------



## debijw

So cute... great stuff,  it's brilliant that you can make things up yourself, :thumbsup: I have to follow a pattern....


----------



## MCWillow

I love the Troll doll - and especially love that you brushed her hair for the first pic, but she had no knickers on!! :lol:

Those wooden plaques are great too 

Today I have made a Schnauzer cushion - I have to say I was dreading it, but I'm really pleased with how its turned out :thumbup:


----------



## Space Chick

MCWillow said:


> I love the Troll doll - and especially love that you brushed her hair for the first pic, but she had no knickers on!! :lol:
> 
> Those wooden plaques are great too
> 
> Today I have made a Schnauzer cushion - I have to say I was dreading it, but I'm really pleased with how its turned out :thumbup:


Could you make another one? I have a friend that I would really like to buy that for? She has a schnauzer and would love it I'm sure!

You know I am a reliable customer


----------



## branwen

MCWillow the cushion is fab...the schnauzer is amazing.


----------



## BlueJay

Loving all this stuff! You lot are every talented 

Can I play?? 
I made these two to raise some pennies for The Shark Trust.
The goblin shark now lives in Texas and the thresher in Japan


----------



## loukodi

I have internet!!

MCW that pillow is gorgeous! 

Pogo do you have the "Do not eat" stickers :laugh: They look amazing!

MyMillie does your sheep have a name yet? She looks great!



So to everyone who sells, how do you go about pricing? I have been re-working a old owl project and someone saw it this morning and asked me how much I wanted for it. Im sure I sold it really well by going 'err dunnooo' :thumbdown: 
But he did leave me his card and said to ring him with a price and im not allowed to sell it to anyone else, and hes bringing in some pictures of his dogs for portraits.


----------



## loukodi

BlueJay said:


> Loving all this stuff! You lot are every talented
> 
> Can I play??
> I made these two to raise some pennies for The Shark Trust.
> The goblin shark now lives in Texas and the thresher in Japan


Great work and great cause! They look cute :laugh:


----------



## pogo

loukodi said:


> I have internet!!
> 
> MCW that pillow is gorgeous!
> 
> Pogo do you have the "Do not eat" stickers :laugh: They look amazing!
> 
> MyMillie does your sheep have a name yet? She looks great!
> 
> So to everyone who sells, how do you go about pricing? I have been re-working a old owl project and someone saw it this morning and asked me how much I wanted for it. Im sure I sold it really well by going 'err dunnooo' :thumbdown:
> But he did leave me his card and said to ring him with a price and im not allowed to sell it to anyone else, and hes bringing in some pictures of his dogs for portraits.


Yes i do have the do not eat bit on labels :lol:

Pricing is a difficult one I don't want to seem expensive and be competitive to others, but want to cover materials, and the effort i've put into particularly to my one off things


----------



## loukodi

pogo said:


> Yes i do have the do not eat bit on labels :lol:
> 
> Pricing is a difficult one I don't want to seem expensive and be competitive to others, but want to cover materials, and the effort i've put into particularly to my one off things


Materials cost nothing to me but its the time taken that effects me most, I probably put around 60 - 100 hours in a piece.

I don't have a lot of confidence in my work, I generally do it just because I like it. I get flustered, red and embarrassed when someone asks for a price!


----------



## pogo

loukodi said:


> Materials cost nothing to me but its the time taken that effects me most, I probably put around 60 - 100 hours in a piece.
> 
> I don't have a lot of confidence in my work, I generally do it just because I like it. I get flustered, red and embarrassed when someone asks for a price!


Well another thing to consider is what would you pay for such an item, especially a handmade item. I do try and support home/hand made where i can, so don't feel embarrassed you should feel good that someone has shown interest in an item you've made yourself! :thumbsup:


----------



## MyMillie

MCWillow said:


> I love the Troll doll - and especially love that you brushed her hair for the first pic, but she had no knickers on!! :lol:
> 
> Those wooden plaques are great too
> 
> Today I have made a Schnauzer cushion - I have to say I was dreading it, but I'm really pleased with how its turned out :thumbup:


Oh Lordy Lord!! I soooo want one of these....Where is the pleading hands button when you need it?.... can I PM you for an order for one one these?, I so want one!!... Millie is whispering, well, barking in my ear...You need one mummy!

please let me know


----------



## MyMillie

loukodi said:


> I have internet!!
> 
> MCW that pillow is gorgeous!
> 
> Pogo do you have the "Do not eat" stickers :laugh: They look amazing!
> 
> *MyMillie does your sheep have a name yet? She looks great!
> *
> 
> So to everyone who sells, how do you go about pricing? I have been re-working a old owl project and someone saw it this morning and asked me how much I wanted for it. Im sure I sold it really well by going 'err dunnooo' :thumbdown:
> But he did leave me his card and said to ring him with a price and im not allowed to sell it to anyone else, and hes bringing in some pictures of his dogs for portraits.


Thank you for saying that! .... 
and yes I have picked her name  loved all the ones recommended by the way,  but the first name I got was from Calidog "Loopy Lou" it has stuck in my mind as this sheep really did send me loopy to make and the name Lou has meaning for me too....so rep on your way Calidog


----------



## loukodi

MyMillie said:


> Thank you for saying that! ....
> and yes I have picked her name  loved all the ones recommended by the way,  but the first name I got was from Calidog "Loopy Lou" it has stuck in my mind as this sheep really did send me loopy to make and the name Lou has meaning for me too....so rep on your way Calidog


Lou is a very good name!  (Its mine :laugh


----------



## MyMillie

loukodi said:


> Lou is a very good name!  (Its mine :laugh


Just like my Daughters middle name....well its Louise, but we affectionately call her "Lou"... and she can sure be Loopy at times...bless her!


----------



## MCWillow

The sharks are great :thumbup:

I have also been working on the Fairy Cushion today  I have tried a bit of hand embroidery so made the vines into rose creepers and added a purple daisy.


----------



## jenniferx

So many wonderful things made recently. They just get better and better! 

Branwen- I received a thank you card from an elderly lady today who has one of my bears- she had made it herself. It has meant such a lot to me to know that she made the effort. Don't underestimate your cards. They're every bit as lovely and as important as everyone else's work.


----------



## CaliDog

MyMillie said:


> Thank you for saying that! ....
> and yes I have picked her name  loved all the ones recommended by the way,  but the first name I got was from Calidog "Loopy Lou" it has stuck in my mind as this sheep really did send me loopy to make and the name Lou has meaning for me too....so rep on your way Calidog


Thanks hunny, little loopy lou is just gorgeous!!


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> The sharks are great :thumbup:
> 
> I have also been working on the Fairy Cushion today  I have tried a bit of hand embroidery so made the vines into rose creepers and added a purple daisy.


I love all your cushions!!! That Fairy one is just stunning!!!

I think I remember right your new to it all? (Forgive me if your not ) Have you tried a satin stitch around your appliqués yet? It would look lovely around those mushrooms, It's how I first learnt to do them it's a lovely technique and good fun it looks something like this. . . .










I just got that off Google


----------



## MCWillow

Yep, I'm still very new to all this! I have tried satin stitch, but I need a lot more practice!

This is the one cushion I have done with satin stitch so far, and there are a few mistakes in it :blush:


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Yep, I'm still very new to all this! I have tried satin stitch, but I need a lot more practice!
> 
> This is the one cushion I have done with satin stitch so far, and there are a few mistakes in it :blush:


That is great!!! Embroidery thread is good for satin stitch, I love reverse appliqués too don't know if you've tried that yet?









Another steal of Google  sorry about the size


----------



## MCWillow

Yeah, I really like reverse applique - not ventured that far yet though - watch this space 

ETA: Do you mean the thick embroidery thread, like the stuff I used for my daisy?


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Yeah, I really like reverse applique - not ventured that far yet though - watch this space
> 
> ETA: Do you mean the thick embroidery thread, like the stuff I used for my daisy?


No, machine embroidery thread, guttermann do some lovely ones. You can get some in some pretty funky effects too like glow in the dark and rainbow effect as well as plain colours.


----------



## MCWillow

Ahhh - Guttermann is the thread I try to stick to, its so good!

I have got some metallic thread I will be experimenting with, will look for the embroidery thread next time I am in (probably Tuesday - its my second home now, if I dont go in for a few day, they ask if I'm OK, and what I've been up to :lol: ) - my local Singer shop rocks, love those people


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Ahhh - Guttermann is the thread I try to stick to, its so good!
> 
> I have got some metallic thread I will be experimenting with, will look for the embroidery thread next time I am in (probably Tuesday - its my second home now, if I dont go in for a few day, they ask if I'm OK, and what I've been up to :lol: ) - my local Singer shop rocks, love those people


Great stuff!!

I used to work in a haberdashery and sewing machine shop, it was like heaven!! I miss it lots


----------



## MCWillow

CaliDog said:


> Great stuff!!
> 
> I used to work in a haberdashery and sewing machine shop, it was like heaven!! I miss it lots


I bet! I go into mine and ask them something, they always help me! When I went in and asked about satin stitching, they took me to the machine I have, explained everything, demonstrated, and then let me have a go, and were happy to spend loads of time with me!


----------



## branwen

MCWillow I love the fairy cushion.
My Daughter...middle name Louise lol! borrowed my sewing machine and like everything else she never returns things.So OH bought me a new one for my Birthday 2 years ago.It's a Janome 525..but sadly it's only been out of it's box a handful of times.I may dust it off one of these days again


----------



## MCWillow

Finally finished the front of the Fairy Cushion - I have loved making this one


----------



## MCWillow

Changes - its amazing how things change, as you progress making them - or maybe its just me, as I kinda make it up as I go along :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

3 posts in a row I'm sorry, but been busy creating as its a long weekend! Today I have been a bag lady 

Tote bag sets, so you and your little one can match, and some big tote bags just for you :thumbup:

They will all be going to the charity shop tomorrow 

What do you think of the matching bag set? First time I've done them.



















The single totes have an owl on a branch, a bird on a branch, and a heart on - but you've seen them before in different fabrics


----------



## branwen

Great bags MCWillow


----------



## poohdog

branwen said:


> Great bags MCWillow


*Not bad legs either!* 

.


----------



## branwen

poohdog said:


> *Not bad legs either!*
> 
> .


----------



## CaliDog

Just thought I would share this thread, MollySmith is trying to raise money for charity and looking for any donations, would be great if we could help in any way. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/367119-calling-all-crafters-makers.html


----------



## jenniferx

How is everyone lately then?
Making anything fabulous?

I found a great range of yarns that I'm completely in love with. Caron Simply Soft. American brand but I bought it from woolwarehouse. It's visually a little like a cotton with noticeable strands but crucially it doesn't split easily like cotton does! It's got this wonderful almost metallic lustre to it as well that I haven't seen with many other yarns. Just love it- bought about ten of them! Here's the Woodland Heather one.










My gran passed away last year- she was a brilliant knitter. All of her things have come to me so I sorted them out this week. She had so many needles! I've decided to use a pair of beautiful mint green metal ones (no branding- although a lot of the ones she used were Aero) in old english size 7 to make myself a scarf. I think it's nice that her needles that she loved so much are being used again. Pity I am not much of a knitter to do them justice. Anyway- anything I make on them will remind me of her. I miss her so much.










Few of the other things that I made over the last week. Some old age versions of the Mystery Pugs. And a little alien man. I need better pics of the alien because his arms extend backwards, but you can't see it.


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


>


OMG, OMG, OMG..... OMG want! :001_tt1:


----------



## MCWillow

That alien is soooooooooooooo cute!!!!



Space Chick said:


> Could you make another one? I have a friend that I would really like to buy that for? She has a schnauzer and would love it I'm sure!
> 
> You know I am a reliable customer


Sent first class today hon 











MyMillie said:


> Oh Lordy Lord!! I soooo want one of these....Where is the pleading hands button when you need it?.... can I PM you for an order for one one these?, I so want one!!... Millie is whispering, well, barking in my ear...You need one mummy!
> 
> please let me know


Will be starting Little Miss Millie tomorrow


----------



## LinznMilly

Hello all.

Just popped in to let you all know I'm still around.  

I've quickly updated myself on this thread. Had to laugh at the troll doll with the brushed hair but no knickers :lol: And her dress (and subsequent undergarments ) are sooooo cute.

Willow: You know I love all your bags  Don't know which of your latest ones I like best. 

Pogo: Those cupcakes really do look tasty. I'm glad you've put Do Not Eat warnings on them, because if there's anyone as daft as me, they'd give it a damn good try 

Loukodi: I have the same problem with pricing. I tend to under-charge myself and either have to put up with a loss, or amend the prices. I don't sell much though.

Abbiandchi: Love those little name plates. :001_tt1:

BlueJay: I just adore those sharks! And such a great cause, too.

Jenni: Very poignant situation about your gran's knitting needles. I'm sure she's happy that they're still in use. You're doing better with that scarf than I fear I could do. And the old age versions of the pugs are so unique and heartwarming.

Phew! I think that's everyone, but I do apologise if I've left anyone out.

I haven't been up to much crafting lately as I've been far too busy searching for my next car (exciting times, but I'll be glad when next week comes and I finally get one, just to shut myself up  :lol: I'm sick of myself  )


----------



## branwen

What a lovely reminder of your Nan Jennifer.


----------



## pogo

LinznMilly said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Just popped in to let you all know I'm still around.
> 
> I've quickly updated myself on this thread. Had to laugh at the troll doll with the brushed hair but no knickers :lol: And her dress (and subsequent undergarments ) are sooooo cute.
> 
> Willow: You know I love all your bags  Don't know which of your latest ones I like best.
> 
> Pogo: Those cupcakes really do look tasty. I'm glad you've put Do Not Eat warnings on them, because if there's anyone as daft as me, they'd give it a damn good try
> 
> Loukodi: I have the same problem with pricing. I tend to under-charge myself and either have to put up with a loss, or amend the prices. I don't sell much though.
> 
> Abbiandchi: Love those little name plates. :001_tt1:
> 
> BlueJay: I just adore those sharks! And such a great cause, too.
> 
> Jenni: Very poignant situation about your gran's knitting needles. I'm sure she's happy that they're still in use. You're doing better with that scarf than I fear I could do. And the old age versions of the pugs are so unique and heartwarming.
> 
> Phew! I think that's everyone, but I do apologise if I've left anyone out.
> 
> I haven't been up to much crafting lately as I've been far too busy searching for my next car (exciting times, but I'll be glad when next week comes and I finally get one, just to shut myself up  :lol: I'm sick of myself  )


Thank you sweet  everyone i've shown a photo to really does think they are real cupcakes! haha


----------



## LouLatch

Heres a panda!!!!!!  Id like to make more of these as different breeds of bear, im just waiting on some eyes as I messed up my last order. 



Ive ordered solid black eyes as I think they will look better, they only had coloured eyes in the shop when I went. Its now closed down!


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> How is everyone lately then?
> Making anything fabulous?
> 
> I found a great range of yarns that I'm completely in love with. Caron Simply Soft. American brand but I bought it from woolwarehouse. It's visually a little like a cotton with noticeable strands but crucially it doesn't split easily like cotton does! It's got this wonderful almost metallic lustre to it as well that I haven't seen with many other yarns. Just love it- bought about ten of them! Here's the Woodland Heather one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gran passed away last year- she was a brilliant knitter. All of her things have come to me so I sorted them out this week. She had so many needles! I've decided to use a pair of beautiful mint green metal ones (no branding- although a lot of the ones she used were Aero) in old english size 7 to make myself a scarf. I think it's nice that her needles that she loved so much are being used again. Pity I am not much of a knitter to do them justice. Anyway- anything I make on them will remind me of her. I miss her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few of the other things that I made over the last week. Some old age versions of the Mystery Pugs. And a little alien man. I need better pics of the alien because his arms extend backwards, but you can't see it.


What an absolutely beautiful post jenniferx ! made me quite teary...in a nice way though! I remember starting with Aero needles as they were the ones my Mother used to use.......Wonderful memories!

But I've done a little crochet baby blankie, well, thats what the person on Y/T called it .... but this was created during all the mayhem thats still happening in my home...."decorating" .....phew! as much as I LOVE to see the freshness of newly painted rooms I'm ready for some peace and organisation ..... so I will take a pick of it tomorrow and post


----------



## MyMillie

MCWillow said:


> That alien is soooooooooooooo cute!!!!
> 
> Sent first class today hon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be starting Little Miss Millie tomorrow


Oooooo cant wait!....bless you!!


----------



## pogo

Ooooh my new heat gun has arrived and i LOVE it! No point just thought i'd say


----------



## MollySmith

CaliDog said:


> Just thought I would share this thread, MollySmith is trying to raise money for charity and looking for any donations, would be great if we could help in any way.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/367119-calling-all-crafters-makers.html


Thank you Cali. I've had some lovely offers and I'm making lots of plans at work and happy to support everyone by leaving leaflets on the table.


----------



## Space Chick

Forgive me crafters for I have sinned!!

Firstly, I have several unfinished knits as I got bored part way 

Secondly, I awoke at 5am on Weds and decided to log my wool on a spreadsheet before going to work :blush2: I discovered that I have 14450g, yep that's right nearly 14.5KG of wool and a total of 177.5 balls!!!!

*Note to self - MUST STOP BUYING WOOL*


----------



## MyMillie

Here's the "Baby Blankie"


----------



## MyMillie

pogo said:


> Been busy again  been invited to a show on Tuesday so i made...


Ooooo sorry pogo, I forgot to let you know I received my slice the other day (with the orange flower too) 
and my oh my!! I sooo love it, really reminded me of a crystal, an Agate cave, I used to collect them, have to say I cant bring myself to use it, it smells so lovely but I cant bare to see the beauty of it melt away in water, so It will have to stay on show, just sit there smelling and looking gorgeous


----------



## MCWillow

The blankie is lovely, really cute


----------



## MyMillie

MCWillow said:


> The blankie is lovely, really cute


Thank You


----------



## MCWillow

Here she is - Miss Millie 










I'll post her out on Monday, if you can PM me your address :thumbup:


----------



## MyMillie

MCWillow said:


> Here she is - Miss Millie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post her out on Monday, if you can PM me your address :thumbup:


Oooo my goodness she is BEAUTIFUL!! cant wait to get her ...pm on the way


----------



## pogo

MyMillie said:


> Ooooo sorry pogo, I forgot to let you know I received my slice the other day (with the orange flower too)
> and my oh my!! I sooo love it, really reminded me of a crystal, an Agate cave, I used to collect them, have to say I cant bring myself to use it, it smells so lovely but I cant bare to see the beauty of it melt away in water, so It will have to stay on show, just sit there smelling and looking gorgeous


Awww am so glad you like it hun  thank you x


----------



## ForestWomble

Do any of you know where I can get 1 ply wool for knitting? Thanks


----------



## moggiemum

hi everyone , its so lovely to see everyone so happy and inspired and producing such amazing work , 

ive been working on my valerian and catnip handsfuffed handsewn lovingly named mices , my cats on the other hand have been working on stealing them at every oppertunity , 

these little critters will be named the trublesome handsome travelling willberry's , trublesome cos they stink somewhat and they are travelling all the way to catsgalore rescue The Arc , and handsome cos well they are 
and i havent done yet , she has a lot of kittens atm and apparently they loveeeeeeeeeee my mice so i agreed willingly as i have to give up smoking - i had my last roll up this morning before i opened the sewing box :001_cool:
i have to do this cos im having more dental surgery soon and my gums just wont heal if i dont stop even though i was a very light smoker it makes a big difference to the circulation of oxygen getting to the gums , i ended up with dry socket last year after an extraction and im still hving problem a year on so i have to do this 
i love handsewing as i never stop to have a cig i can go for a very long time , this time for good - and i think the catnip and valerian smells are somewhat calming me , omg im high on cat drugs 

anyway here they are - i give you The Trublesome Handsome Travelling Willberry's


----------



## MCWillow

One Doggy Bag for MollySmiths fundraising


----------



## princeno5

jenniferx said:


> How is everyone lately then?
> Making anything fabulous?
> 
> I found a great range of yarns that I'm completely in love with. Caron Simply Soft. American brand but I bought it from woolwarehouse. It's visually a little like a cotton with noticeable strands but crucially it doesn't split easily like cotton does! It's got this wonderful almost metallic lustre to it as well that I haven't seen with many other yarns. Just love it- bought about ten of them! Here's the Woodland Heather one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gran passed away last year- she was a brilliant knitter. All of her things have come to me so I sorted them out this week. She had so many needles! I've decided to use a pair of beautiful mint green metal ones (no branding- although a lot of the ones she used were Aero) in old english size 7 to make myself a scarf. I think it's nice that her needles that she loved so much are being used again. Pity I am not much of a knitter to do them justice. Anyway- anything I make on them will remind me of her. I miss her so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few of the other things that I made over the last week. Some old age versions of the Mystery Pugs. And a little alien man. I need better pics of the alien because his arms extend backwards, but you can't see it.


where can we get little alien man.


----------



## moggiemum

MCWillow said:


> One Doggy Bag for MollySmiths fundraising


now the addition of the lead is genius , you are so creative :thumbup1:


----------



## slartibartfast

Hello, I didn't post on this thread before, I posted some amigurumis made for my baby in the Cat Chat.
Here's my latest:







And a zombie chicken:







I have one question: What can I do with a Tunisian crochet hook?
I've inherited one. My mother recently found one, it belonged to my grandmother. My mother never crocheted a thing, she didn't know what it is, she asked me if I want it.
It's mine now and I want to make something with it. Something beautiful, in memory of my granny.
Any ideas?


----------



## Lauren5159

Hi guys  

Loving all the newest creative additions! MCWillow, I LOVE the bag 

I have a question for all the sewing machine users, if that's okay?... I just inherited a Singer 201k from my aunt. It's in perfect working order and was her baby. But! I have no idea how to use it  It has loads of bobbins, needles and threads everything works perfectly and my main question is, how easy is it for a complete beginner to learn on a machine that was built in 1941? 

I've just gone and bought a load of books on sewing machines for beginners, I just really want to know if it's possible for me to learn from scratch on it? 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## CaliDog

Lauren5159 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Loving all the newest creative additions! MCWillow, I LOVE the bag
> 
> I have a question for all the sewing machine users, if that's okay?... I just inherited a Singer 201k from my aunt. It's in perfect working order and was her baby. But! I have no idea how to use it  It has loads of bobbins, needles and threads everything works perfectly and my main question is, how easy is it for a complete beginner to learn on a machine that was built in 1941?
> 
> I've just gone and bought a load of books on sewing machines for beginners, I just really want to know if it's possible for me to learn from scratch on it?
> 
> Thanks in advance x


The old singers are the best!! All the parts are metal, not plastic like today's, absolutely fabulous, built to last.

What I would recommend is taking it too your local sewing shop and ask for a few lessons or ask your aunt to show you a few things, just so you can get to grips with threading and tension ect. It is completely able to learn your self to sew that's how I did it and picked up a few tips along the way.

And don't be scared of the machine, I used to teach lessons and people would be so nervous about the machine, the worst you will do is miss thread it or snap a needle, both very easily fixed by your self.

Try you tube for help too


----------



## Lauren5159

CaliDog said:


> The old singers are the best!! All the parts are metal, not plastic like today's, absolutely fabulous, built to last.
> 
> What I would recommend is taking it too your local sewing shop and ask for a few lessons or ask your aunt to show you a few things, just so you can get to grips with threading and tension ect. It is completely able to learn your self to sew that's how I did it and picked up a few tips along the way.
> 
> And don't be scared of the machine, I used to teach lessons and people would be so nervous about the machine, the worst you will do is miss thread it or snap a needle, both very easily fixed by your self.
> 
> Try you tube for help too


Thank you 

My aunt sadly passed away and I always admired her Singer, so she left it to me.

I went in to my local sewing machine store but they weren't too keen on offering their services  Because I hadn't bought a new one from them, they made it out like I was asking for a kidney!

I've looked on YouTube and there's some fab advice, it also still has it's manual, which is handy but rather hard to follow for a beginner.

I've got my sewing machine bible and the manual to hand so I'm just going to have a go and see what happens lol. I also did some research on the machine itself and was pleased to read that it holds the title of being the best sewing machine ever made  Brilliant, considering it's 73 years old lol.


----------



## pogo

Lauren5159 said:


> Thank you
> 
> My aunt sadly passed away and I always admired her Singer, so she left it to me.
> 
> I went in to my local sewing machine store but they weren't too keen on offering their services  Because I hadn't bought a new one from them, they made it out like I was asking for a kidney!
> 
> I've looked on YouTube and there's some fab advice, it also still has it's manual, which is handy but rather hard to follow for a beginner.
> 
> I've got my sewing machine bible and the manual to hand so I'm just going to have a go and see what happens lol. I also did some research on the machine itself and was pleased to read that it holds the title of being the best sewing machine ever made  Brilliant, considering it's 73 years old lol.


I don't sew but I second looking on YouTube I learnt a lot looking on there for inspiration!


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks guys. Truth is that I'm not even close to coming to terms with losing my gran. Which puts me off the knitting because it's not something I can just pick up and do without being reminded so I think it is going to take a long, long time!

Willow- I love those schnauzer bags- and the lead handing from the handle is very innovative! Brilliant.

Moggie- The catnip/valerian mice are great too. I remember reading about spid making her knitted mice, I don't even know what valerian smells like. I've got red valerian growing in the garden but I'm guessing that it's a different type that cats love.

Pogo- Lovely soaps, bet the loofahs are really ex-foliating as well.

My Millie- Your blanket is very sweet. Did it take you long to make? The bunny in the centre is really cute.

Animallover 26 - If you search for 'Lace Weight' yarn that will bring up what your after, I think. Woolwarehouse has a decent enough selection of different prices if you want to buy online. Beware though- often the swatches turn out quite different to the actual wool in the flesh!

PrinceNo5- I've put the alien in my etsy shop  This is the link: 
art by Susie by artbySusieH on Etsy

I called the alien Betty but realistically I can change the name to anything people fancy. I use the name on wooden tags that I supply with all the things that I make- along with my signature and the date that it was made. I'm actually a bit surprised people like the wee alien as much as they do. Don't get me wrong I think it's cute but I'm a terrible judge of what I think people will like! Half the time the things I love sit unbought for months and the things I think are nice but not favourites, are loved!

Here's a few new wee Mystery Dogs I made over the weekend. Neither were commissions- just things I fancied making so both exact ones will be sold. When the originals go, I switch them to 'made to order'. A westie and a newfie. I listed the westie yesterday but only made the newfie tonight so I'll put him up for sale tomorrow.


----------



## jenniferx

Lauren5159 said:


> Thank you
> 
> My aunt sadly passed away and I always admired her Singer, so she left it to me.
> 
> I went in to my local sewing machine store but they weren't too keen on offering their services  Because I hadn't bought a new one from them, they made it out like I was asking for a kidney!
> 
> I've looked on YouTube and there's some fab advice, it also still has it's manual, which is handy but rather hard to follow for a beginner.
> 
> I've got my sewing machine bible and the manual to hand so I'm just going to have a go and see what happens lol. I also did some research on the machine itself and was pleased to read that it holds the title of being the best sewing machine ever made  Brilliant, considering it's 73 years old lol.


I'm very sorry for the loss of your aunt Lauren. It is nice that her machine will continue to be used. Sewing machines terrify me. I have put a felting needle straight through my digits several times over- I'd sew my fingers together if I had access to actual machinery


----------



## MCWillow

Thanks guys. I want to do a Westie and a Scottie next (notice they are all 'square' dogs lol) but couldn't find any fur today.

I may venture into more 'curvy' dogs if I can develop a decent outine so its recognisable!

Anyway - today I made an engagement cushion My colleagues daughter just got engaged. She told me what she wanted on, and left the rest to me - hope she likes it!!


----------



## babycham2002

jenniferx said:


> I'm very sorry for the loss of your aunt Lauren. It is nice that her machine will continue to be used. Sewing machines terrify me. I have put a felting needle straight through my digits several times over- I'd sew my fingers together if I had access to actual machinery


Remind me of your etsy again please. No laptop atm so Iam unable to search


----------



## CaliDog

Lauren5159 said:


> Thank you
> 
> My aunt sadly passed away and I always admired her Singer, so she left it to me.
> 
> I went in to my local sewing machine store but they weren't too keen on offering their services  Because I hadn't bought a new one from them, they made it out like I was asking for a kidney!
> 
> I've looked on YouTube and there's some fab advice, it also still has it's manual, which is handy but rather hard to follow for a beginner.
> 
> I've got my sewing machine bible and the manual to hand so I'm just going to have a go and see what happens lol. I also did some research on the machine itself and was pleased to read that it holds the title of being the best sewing machine ever made  Brilliant, considering it's 73 years old lol.


Am sorry to hear about your aunt 

That shop sounds mean, it's their loss now, you know where not to go for all sewing needs :w00t:


----------



## jenniferx

babycham2002 said:


> Remind me of your etsy again please. No laptop atm so Iam unable to search


It's : art by Susie by artbySusieH on Etsy


----------



## Lauren5159

jenniferx said:


> I'm very sorry for the loss of your aunt Lauren. It is nice that her machine will continue to be used. Sewing machines terrify me. I have put a felting needle straight through my digits several times over- I'd sew my fingers together if I had access to actual machinery


Thank you.

I was always terrified of sewing machines but always admired hers and she done such amazing projects with it  I'm determined to do her proud and actually, I had a go tonight and love it! It's such a smooth machine when you consider it's age 



CaliDog said:


> Am sorry to hear about your aunt
> 
> That shop sounds mean, it's their loss now, you know where not to go for all sewing needs :w00t:


Thank you.

That's exactly what I thought! I won't be going back there.

Now I just have to find decent side release buckles as I eventually, want to attempt a collar 

I took a picture of when I finally got it set up  I even managed to sew a few straight-ish lines. I also managed to snap a needle but quickly realised why. I absolutely adore it


----------



## MCWillow

Lauren5159 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was always terrified of sewing machines but always admired hers and she done such amazing projects with it  I'm determined to do her proud and actually, I had a go tonight and love it! It's such a smooth machine when you consider it's age
> 
> I took a picture of when I finally got it set up  I even managed to sew a few straight-ish lines. I also managed to snap a needle but quickly realised why. I absolutely adore it


Its gorgeous - I was going to ask you for a pic, so I'm really glad you posted one!

Well done on setting it up, looks very complicated to me! The new Singers are practically foolproof (which is why I managed it  ) - have to say I _love_ my Singer!

I couldn't help with setting it up, but happy to try and help if you have any non-setting up questions


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> My Millie- Your blanket is very sweet. Did it take you long to make? The bunny in the centre is really cute.


Thank you , It didnt take long once I got the hang of doing a granny square, now that took me AGES ....I just need a lot more practice on the tension to make my crochet stuff look better, hopefully it will come in time


----------



## Lauren5159

MCWillow said:


> Its gorgeous - I was going to ask you for a pic, so I'm really glad you posted one!
> 
> Well done on setting it up, looks very complicated to me! The new Singers are practically foolproof (which is why I managed it  ) - have to say I _love_ my Singer!
> 
> I couldn't help with setting it up, but happy to try and help if you have any non-setting up questions


Thank you so much for your offer  It's very kind and I'll definitely take you up on it 

It isn't too complicated as of yet. I don't think I do it much justice, being a beginner but I'll get there 

I managed to wind the bobbin, set the thread, remove the bobbin, change stitch length, the stitches per inch, change to a reverse stitch and stitch a few lines. The foot motor is fast so I still have a lot of practicing to get used to that. My mum used to be a seamstress and came round last night, which was a help. But I've been watching YouTube videos, studying the manual and I bought a couple of sewing machine books which help (although the new books seem to only talk about modern machines, even though there doesn't seem to be much of a difference)...

I absolutely love it. I have a new found love of sewing and really adore the Singer  I'm excited to start learning and using it


----------



## jenniferx

Squee!! Excited!
I've ordered myself one of these>>>








I chose blackwood in size 4mm. It's expensive but handmade and they're meant to be good on the hands which I'm struggling with a little at the minute. They offer a full refund if you're not happy so I'm hoping I'll love it but there's a safety net if I don't. 

I completed my newfie colour range today as well. Choc + Landseer.


----------



## Mirx3

It's been sometime since I have created anything.

How did I do?!


----------



## MCWillow

Mirx3 said:


> It's been sometime since I have created anything.
> 
> How did I do?!


Thats so cute Mirx - and I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Mirx3

Thank you MC!


----------



## MollySmith

Thank you so much for the emails about the stall. I've put an update on the thread in dog chat 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/367119-calling-all-crafters-makers.html

And thought I'd show what I am going to sell, they are little tea light holders which I've made from stained glass and copper foil. I can't knit or sew very much so I'm super impressed by your skills


----------



## pogo

I'm a happy bunny right now, first attempt at a soap ice lolly and it's come out of the mould intact  a thyme and fig lolly!


----------



## Mirx3

That looks lovely, Pogo! 

Actually looks edible!


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> I'm a happy bunny right now, first attempt at a soap ice lolly and it's come out of the mould intact  a thyme and fig lolly!


Omg that is genius !!!!!


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Omg that is genius !!!!!





Mirx3 said:


> That looks lovely, Pogo!
> 
> Actually looks edible!


Thanks


----------



## pogo

Oh me again 

A _manly_ ice lolly soap this time, peppermint and eucalyptus


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> Oh me again
> 
> A _manly_ ice lolly soap this time, peppermint and eucalyptus


mmm perfect man flu pick me up


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> mmm perfect man flu pick me up


haha that _lethal_ man flu


----------



## emma20

My crochet needle arrived this morning 
This is my first attempt at crochet so here's my chain







I'm making a basic blanket.

And can a mod make this thread a sticky please


----------



## emma20

Here my square  I'd better do it again but I think I now know what I'm doing


----------



## Lauren5159

*cough*










Look what I made 

I'm rather proud! Don't know how sturdy they are. I got my dad to try to pull them apart as hard as he could and he couldn't, so that's something  Skip is going to test one later. However, the art of sewing in a straight line seems to have eluded me. Not to mention, I need to buy some different coloured nylon thread lol.

I have a lovely velvet backed one waiting to be finished, once I find out what needle type I need, as I keep snapping them trying to get through two layers of webbing, material and velvet, a total of 5mm...

Anyways, I'm rather proud


----------



## emma20

Lauren5159 said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I made
> 
> I'm rather proud! Don't know how sturdy they are. I got my dad to try to pull them apart as hard as he could and he couldn't, so that's something  Skip is going to test one later. However, the art of sewing in a straight line seems to have eluded me. Not to mention, I need to buy some different coloured nylon thread lol.
> 
> I have a lovely velvet backed one waiting to be finished, once I find out what needle type I need, as I keep snapping them trying to get through two layers of webbing, material and velvet, a total of 5mm...
> 
> Anyways, I'm rather proud


They look really good :thumbup:


----------



## Lauren5159

emma20 said:


> They look really good :thumbup:


Thank you  They're practice runs as I still have no idea what I'm doing lol.


----------



## emma20

Lauren5159 said:


> Thank you  They're practice runs as I still have no idea what I'm doing lol.


They look very professional for practice runs!


----------



## Lauren5159

emma20 said:


> They look very professional for practice runs!


Lol, thanks. I still don't know too much about my sewing machine and my stitching leaves a lot to be desired, but I'll get there 

How's your crocheting going? It looks good! I don't think I'd have the patience for it


----------



## emma20

Lauren5159 said:


> Lol, thanks. I still don't know too much about my sewing machine and my stitching leaves a lot to be desired, but I'll get there
> 
> How's your crocheting going? It looks good! I don't think I'd have the patience for it


Not done any extra yet, been watching people do it on YouTube and copying, going to do some later while watching tv


----------



## LouLatch

Lauren5159 said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what I made
> 
> I'm rather proud! Don't know how sturdy they are. I got my dad to try to pull them apart as hard as he could and he couldn't, so that's something  Skip is going to test one later. However, the art of sewing in a straight line seems to have eluded me. Not to mention, I need to buy some different coloured nylon thread lol.
> 
> I have a lovely velvet backed one waiting to be finished, once I find out what needle type I need, as I keep snapping them trying to get through two layers of webbing, material and velvet, a total of 5mm...
> 
> Anyways, I'm rather proud


Very nice!!!!! :thumbup1:

If u ever need any more guinea pigs for testing my 2 would be happy to help.


----------



## sharloid

emma20 said:


> My crochet needle arrived this morning
> This is my first attempt at crochet so here's my chain
> View attachment 139943
> 
> I'm making a basic blanket.
> 
> And can a mod make this thread a sticky please


Well done! I recently bought myself a hook and some yarn but I'm really struggling with anything other than a chain. I just can't get the slip stitch that I need to do next. 

What size hook are you using? I'm using a 4mm with DK yarn but it's tiny and thin and hard to see compared to yours and youtube vids.


----------



## Lauren5159

LouLatch said:


> Very nice!!!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> If u ever need any more guinea pigs for testing my 2 would be happy to help.


That's very nice of you to offer, thanks  I'll definitely need some testers so will let you know. I just need my nylon thread to arrive 

Skip gave one a good test tonight and it held fast


----------



## emma20

sharloid said:


> Well done! I recently bought myself a hook and some yarn but I'm really struggling with anything other than a chain. I just can't get the slip stitch that I need to do next.
> 
> What size hook are you using? I'm using a 4mm with DK yarn but it's tiny and thin and hard to see compared to yours and youtube vids.


My hook is 4mm and the wool is from Wilkos

Iv been watching this while doing it:


----------



## emma20

I have to say I'm rather proud of myself:







I redid the centre bit


----------



## MCWillow

Looks great Emma - I cant work out how to turn a corner yet, and cant get all the stitches the same size... think I will have to stick to sewing!

ETA: and how on earth do you make the gaps in the squares?? Crochet has totally confuddled me!


----------



## Sarah1983

Pogo, love those ice lolly soaps, they're brilliant!

I've had Spendog on house arrest which hasn't been fun and I've also been on a book reading kick the last couple of weeks so not made a huge amount of progress. I got in 2,000 stitches roughly for the 10 day challenge I was doing though. Here's White Tiger so far. This one is definitely going to need a wash when it's finished, the white is looking rather grubby!


----------



## Quinzell

Mirx3 said:


> It's been sometime since I have created anything.
> 
> How did I do?!


This is gorgeous! My next attempt at making something is going to be little boots like these


----------



## Mirx3

LouiseH said:


> This is gorgeous! My next attempt at making something is going to be little boots like these


Thanks! they are dead easy  This was made without a proper pattern just winged it haha


----------



## emma20

MCWillow said:


> Looks great Emma - I cant work out how to turn a corner yet, and cant get all the stitches the same size... think I will have to stick to sewing!
> 
> ETA: and how on earth do you make the gaps in the squares?? Crochet has totally confuddled me!


If you watch that you tube link I posted I think the lady explains it well.
This is the first time iv crocheted, each corner you do two groups with a chain in between when the side you do one group, don't forget the push your groups apart in the corners


----------



## MCWillow

I think I am just too impatient with it! I might try some freehand embroidery instead (done a little bit on the cushion below (the bee, the purple flower, and the roses on the vines), but not looked at how to do it properly!)

Some pics of what I have been doing this weekend - so far!

12 hedgehog bags



























And finally finished the Fairy Tale Cushion :thumbup:


















Think I am going to resew the pearls with invisible thread though :yesnod:


----------



## Lauren5159

MCWillow said:


> I think I am just too impatient with it! I might try some freehand embroidery instead (done a little bit on the cushion below (the bee, the purple flower, and the roses on the vines), but not looked at how to do it properly!)
> 
> Some pics of what I have been doing this weekend - so far!
> 
> 12 hedgehog bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally finished the Fairy Tale Cushion :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I am going to resew the pearls with invisible thread though :yesnod:


They are all so amazing! I love the cushion, it's really adorable 

You're very talented


----------



## MyMillie

McWillow....sorry I'm a bit late posting, but here is my cushion in situ...)
Oooo I so love it! thank you 



Here are a few things I made last week...

!Elephant's surprise!...



Little Lion



And lastly, my pin cushion 



I'm working on a pattern I found on Y/T of a cute Octopus in a sailor hat....I find it so adorable! it's one I've so much enjoyed doing up to yet, I've just got 6 more tentacles to make.....


----------



## LouLatch

MyMillie said:


> And lastly, my pin cushion


LOVE THIS!!!!!! Its fab. 

I have a question for all you crafters. What do you store all your pits an pieces in?? I need something and have seen a bag that is an alternative to a sewing box which I quite like.

Also crafting scissors do you have a special pair you use when making? If so what are they??


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!! Its fab.
> 
> I have a question for all you crafters. What do you store all your pits an pieces in?? I need something and have seen a bag that is an alternative to a sewing box which I quite like.
> 
> Also crafting scissors do you have a special pair you use when making? If so what are they??


Aaaw thanks!... 
I realized I needed something a bit more substantial than a small box quite early on being though I'm working with wool, so I bought the biggest 'beach bag' I could find to put it in....but eeerm, it's proving to be inadequate now so not sure where I go from here being though I live in a tiny bungalow with my disabled son.... so I think I'm in same boat as you LouLatch .....


----------



## MCWillow

LouLatch said:


> LOVE THIS!!!!!! Its fab.
> 
> I have a question for all you crafters. What do you store all your pits an pieces in?? I need something and have seen a bag that is an alternative to a sewing box which I quite like.
> 
> Also crafting scissors do you have a special pair you use when making? If so what are they??


I want one of those pin cushions! Its gorgeous 

I have a shed for all my stuff....

Fabric on shelves, a sewing box just for threads, pins, needles, and my bobbin box, tubs for buttons and ribbons, and little tiny sets of drawers for beads and embellishments.

My scissors are for fabric only and kept in my shed with everything else - no-one is allowed to touch my scissors except me! My straight scissors and crimping shears were from HobbyCraft, I also have some scallop scissors (like crimping shears but scalloped) that I got from eBay.

I have some small scissors I use just to cut thread, so I also use those on paper to cut out my templates, but definitely dont use any of my other scissors on anything but fabric.

Oh, and I did have a go a some freehand embroidery, although I still haven't looked up how to do it properly :lol:


----------



## LouLatch

MyMillie said:


> Aaaw thanks!...
> I realized I needed something a bit more substantial than a small box quite early on being though I'm working with wool, so I bought the biggest 'beach bag' I could find to put it in....but eeerm, it's proving to be inadequate now so not sure where I go from here being though I live in a tiny bungalow with my disabled son.... so I think I'm in same boat as you LouLatch .....


Ive got one of those bags for life and its bursting! Just had a quick look on ebay and the craft bags are really expensive!!!! They are about £20!!  Then I had a mini bran wave (that's quite dangerous for me  ) ive just ordered one of these - dotcomgiftshop JUMBO STORAGE RUSTY THE FOX DESIGN RECYCLED REUSABLE LAUNDRY BAG | eBay
I got one similar a couple years ago and I store all my spare cushions and blankets in, they are big and you can get a lot in them. It will do for now or until I go on another wool spending spree, its hard to stop!! :blush:

MCWillow - WOW, how nice to have a little shed as a crafting retreat! I'd struggle to get a bike shed in my garden.


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> Ive got one of those bags for life and its bursting! Just had a quick look on ebay and the craft bags are really expensive!!!! They are about £20!!  Then I had a mini bran wave (that's quite dangerous for me  ) ive just ordered one of these - dotcomgiftshop JUMBO STORAGE RUSTY THE FOX DESIGN RECYCLED REUSABLE LAUNDRY BAG | eBay
> I got one similar a couple years ago and I store all my spare cushions and blankets in, they are big and you can get a lot in them. It will do for now or until I go on another wool spending spree, its hard to stop!! :blush:
> 
> MCWillow - WOW, how nice to have a little shed as a crafting retreat! I'd struggle to get a bike shed in my garden.


Oh WOW!!.... this is definitely what I need!.... thanks for posting LouLatch, excellent price!! I'm going to order this  the one I have is probably half the size and was double the money . but I will give the beach bag I have to one of my daughters


----------



## spid

hahahahahahaha,

Storage! Now you are asking! This is going to take 2 posts to show you

First my old teachers cupboard that stores all my raft things EXCEPT wool (oh and my records)







then the space on top of my cupboard that has my light box and picture frames and other bits and bobs - it's a bit empty as I did a fair Saturday and haven't put some bits back.








Then the stuff I took to the fair - some of this belongs on top of the bog cupboard and the rest down the side between it and the wall (which also has more stuff there I didn't photograph)








Under this blanket is a lovely wicker box, full of wool








And I have two of these plastic drawers at the side of my sofa, both full of wool, and behind them three hold alls all full of wool.








Now onto the next.


----------



## spid

Then there is my main wool cupboard with books and patterns - on top of this that you cant see is a big crocheted bag full of wool, a storage box full of buttons and another full of knitting needles.








Then a box of chunky wool waiting for me to find it a home








Then a pile of boxes full of wool between my bookcase and the wall








and then the bottom of the bookcase full of boxes of wool.








I need to have good tidy out and reorganise as well as there are little stashes of wool all over the place too.

I also have two wooden boxes for my sewing kit should I need it, and one of the biggest plastic storage boxes in the garage full of fabric.

I need a dedicated room I think! I did have some of the cheaper laundry bags the zips split very very quickly. Sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## spid

I am SO going to have to make this soon - I really, really , really want to stick pins in this mans eyes!


----------



## emmaviolet

Hello all!!

Everyone's crafting is so wonderful, you are all doing so well with everything.

I haven't had any time on here lately to keep up with everything but I keep popping in occasionally and everyone is just so talented it's amazing!

I have just moved and the house need decorating, so I haven't had much time to do much crochet work, but just a few bits and bobs here and there but nothing of anything.

Those bags are the ones I was talking about a few pages back, they hold loads of wool!! 
They are currently in my shed, I can't wait to do it up and have it as a crafting den, but that has to wait for now! 

So nothing much here craft wise, but hopefully some soon.

Hope everyone is keeping well and their projects are going well! 

Popping back now to have another look through.


----------



## MyMillie

spid said:


> I am SO going to have to make this soon - I really, really , really want to stick pins in this mans eyes!
> 
> View attachment 140089


That really made me chuckle!! 

Here's the one I'm doing at mo, finished the head, hat and 2 tentacles (I sure have watch what I write there cos you can imagine what word it sounds like ) but, I sure dont want to stick pins in this cutie 

This pic is off google....


Spid, I am SO green with envy on all your storage :cryin:


----------



## LouLatch

Ive been working on a few things to keep busy, I had an awful week last week so to stop me crying I had to get making!

This bunny pattern is just the cutest thing, but unfortunately the face doesn't look right so it looks more like an alien!!! :blush:





This is my new venture! Crafting with felt, not bad for a first go but my hand embroidery needs work. Ive just finished him now.



This is my WIP it will be a blanket when its finished im planning on doing the 4 large granny squares in the middle then doing a border of smaller squares. (The yellow looks stupidly bright in this pic!!)


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> Ive been working on a few things to keep busy, I had an awful week last week so to stop me crying I had to get making!
> 
> This bunny pattern is just the cutest thing, but unfortunately the face doesn't look right so it looks more like an alien!!! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new venture! Crafting with felt, not bad for a first go but my hand embroidery needs work. Ive just finished him now.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my WIP it will be a blanket when its finished im planning on doing the 4 large granny squares in the middle then doing a border of smaller squares. (The yellow looks stupidly bright in this pic!!)


Oh my goodness!!....love love love your work!  especially the cute rabbit :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow

Where does your embroidery need work? Looks great to me - and I love the other bunny too - all fab


----------



## jenniferx

I'm loving all the amigurumi  They are fantastic. 

Lou- I use Stork Embroidery Scissors. I love them. Sorry to hear you're having a rough time of it lately


----------



## LouLatch

MyMillie said:


> Oh my goodness!!....love love love your work!  especially the cute rabbit :001_wub:


Thank you! 



MCWillow said:


> Where does your embroidery need work? Looks great to me - and I love the other bunny too - all fab


Thanks! The flowers on the blue rabbit are a bit of a mess when u look close up but they will do. 



jenniferx said:


> I'm loving all the amigurumi  They are fantastic.
> 
> Lou- I use Stork Embroidery Scissors. I love them. Sorry to hear you're having a rough time of it lately


Thank you!  I like making the little animals. My next project is going to be a case that rolls up and holds all my dog grooming scissors, it will be challenging doing something so different.

Oh thank you, Ive seen the stork scissors on ebay and thought they looked nice. I really would like a nice pair for crafts.


----------



## jenniferx

LouLatch said:


> Thank you!  I like making the little animals. My next project is going to be a case that rolls up and holds all my dog grooming scissors, it will be challenging doing something so different.
> 
> Oh thank you, Ive seen the stork scissors on ebay and thought they looked nice. I really would like a nice pair for crafts.


I look forward to seeing it 

When it comes to making things, I enjoy the process and the tools as much as the finished thing- maybe even more- so I spend a lot on the tools. I've become a bit of a crochet hook collector (hoarder?!?)! :biggrin:


----------



## Lauren5159

LouLatch said:


> Ive been working on a few things to keep busy, I had an awful week last week so to stop me crying I had to get making!
> 
> This bunny pattern is just the cutest thing, but unfortunately the face doesn't look right so it looks more like an alien!!! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new venture! Crafting with felt, not bad for a first go but my hand embroidery needs work. Ive just finished him now.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my WIP it will be a blanket when its finished im planning on doing the 4 large granny squares in the middle then doing a border of smaller squares. (The yellow looks stupidly bright in this pic!!)





MyMillie said:


> That really made me chuckle!!
> 
> Here's the one I'm doing at mo, finished the head, hat and 2 tentacles (I sure have watch what I write there cos you can imagine what word it sounds like ) but, I sure dont want to stick pins in this cutie
> 
> This pic is off google....
> 
> 
> Spid, I am SO green with envy on all your storage :cryin:


Absolutely adore the octopus and bunny! So cute 

I was looking at crochet stuff today in my local craft store... Got super confused lol. So instead, I bought more material for dog collars 

I need to get a life, the boys are getting fed up... I keep putting new collars on them to test. Oh! And you know you're a dog collar junky when you get excited about webbing arriving:










The yellow doesn't look that bright in the pic but it's actually hi-viz. Super bright and awesome! I can't wait to have a play around with it. I might try my hand at a lead to make the most of the hi-viz


----------



## pogo

Nearly cracked my cupcake recipe  in soap of course. Ylang ylang base with patchouli frosting!


----------



## MCWillow

My buttons have arrived 

Here is the very first thing I have used one on - its for my MIL


----------



## Lauren5159

MCWillow said:


> My buttons have arrived
> 
> Here is the very first thing I have used one on - its for my MIL


Those buttons are the cutest  Love the cute bag too


----------



## LouLatch

IT CAME!!!   

Before


After - look at all that space I NEED to fill!!


----------



## jenniferx

I'm so bored today. I can't crochet because my thumb is rodgered. I never give it time to heal and I know I should so that's what I'm doing.... tried to knit, that hurt my wrist more than the crochet hurts my thumb. God only knows why, it's never hurt before!

Dunno if any of you ever buy the magazines but I got this one last week:
Let's Get Crafting
The yarn's OK, not the greatest but what do you expect? The patterns inside are quite nice though and I'm going to attempt to knit the doll. Eventually. I've never knitted anything other than a scarf so hopefully it will be OK. Knitting doesn't come naturally to me. There's a free crochet hook (and bamboo needles) with it though that I really like! It looks just like the Boye hooks- only it is actually way nicer. I've become really fond of it only in the week.

I might do a crochet hook tournament.... :lol: I've got that many of them now, considering they all work to the basic same design they can be surprisingly different. Some I love, some are such a pain in the backside.


----------



## jenniferx

The contenders.....
The Metal









The Wooden









The 'Other'









Completely subjective of course.....
*Best Metal=* Tulip Etimo Rose. Beautiful. Hyper smooth and goes through yarn like a knife through butter. Almost makes it effortless.

*Best Wooden=* Brittany (Birch) Beautiful turned wood handle. Smooth, long shaft lots of room to work with. Doesn't snag or split yarn.

*Worst Metal=* Boye. So popular in American, I just can't get on with them at all.

*Worst Wooden= *Between the Knit Pro Symfonie (snapped after less than an hour of use) and Laurel Hill. Feel so bad for saying that because it is very well made and lovely to look at/hold but the tapered shaft and very small working distance in the actual size means that the stitches can be quite inconsistent if you have to work up it at all. Similarly of the ones I bought the Trai wood is realistically closer to a 4.5mm than a 3.5mm. 
*
Best Bamboo=* Kinki Amibari. Just really high quality for a bamboo hook, smooth and lightweight.

*Worst Value=* Laurel Hill. They are premium price and have a fair few drawbacks for me. The carved bone hook is also pretty expensive and is super sharp- I filed it down myself and it still snags. Suffers same problems with tapered shaft and a small working distance at the desired gauge.

*Best Value=*Pink generic free with a magazine. Just really enjoy using it. Doesn't have any drag, doesn't catch or split yarn. Has no nice grip but the thumbrest is fine. Long shaft.

*Overall Winner=* Tulip Etimo Rose. The only downside to them that I can think of is that the smoothness can make them a little slippery with certain yarn types.

*Honorable Mention=* Clover Soft Touch. Not entirely dis-similar to the Tulip but has a different matte type finish on the hook so there is some yarn drag/friction (you can hear it as you work) - which sometimes I quite like! 

Well there's an hour of my life well spent... :lol:


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> The contenders.....
> The Metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wooden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Other'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely subjective of course.....
> *Best Metal=* Tulip Etimo Rose. Beautiful. Hyper smooth and goes through yarn like a knife through butter. Almost makes it effortless.
> 
> *Best Wooden=* Brittany (Birch) Beautiful turned wood handle. Smooth, long shaft lots of room to work with. Doesn't snag or split yarn.
> 
> *Worst Metal=* Boye. So popular in American, I just can't get on with them at all.
> 
> *Worst Wooden= *Between the Knit Pro Symfonie (snapped after less than an hour of use) and Laurel Hill. Feel so bad for saying that because it is very well made and lovely to look at/hold but the tapered shaft and very small working distance in the actual size means that the stitches can be quite inconsistent if you have to work up it at all. Similarly of the ones I bought the Trai wood is realistically closer to a 4.5mm than a 3.5mm.
> *
> Best Bamboo=* Kinki Amibari. Just really high quality for a bamboo hook, smooth and lightweight.
> 
> *Worst Value=* Laurel Hill. They are premium price and have a fair few drawbacks for me. The carved bone hook is also pretty expensive and is super sharp- I filed it down myself and it still snags. Suffers same problems with tapered shaft and a small working distance at the desired gauge.
> 
> *Best Value=*Pink generic free with a magazine. Just really enjoy using it. Doesn't have any drag, doesn't catch or split yarn. Has no nice grip but the thumbrest is fine. Long shaft.
> 
> *Overall Winner=* Tulip Etimo Rose. The only downside to them that I can think of is that the smoothness can make them a little slippery with certain yarn types.
> 
> *Honorable Mention=* Clover Soft Touch. Not entirely dis-similar to the Tulip but has a different matte type finish on the hook so there is some yarn drag/friction (you can hear it as you work) - which sometimes I quite like!
> 
> Well there's an hour of my life well spent... :lol:


Extremely helpful to me! thank you for this jennifer, will help this complete novice to try some good brands, I have only a basic set from when I started doing crochet about 6wks ago  so a big :thumbup: from me for taking the time to do it!


----------



## Guest

I'm a quiet lurker on this thread but thought it was time to say how impressed I am with all your crafting!

I do a few crafts rather badly, so I love looking at what you talented people make


----------



## jenniferx

MyMillie said:


> Extremely helpful to me! thank you for this jennifer, will help this complete novice to try some good brands, I have only a basic set from when I started doing crochet about 6wks ago  so a big :thumbup: from me for taking the time to do it!


Well I'm glad  It was just another outlet for my obsessional tendencies!
If you haven't tried a wooden hook you should give it a go- it's almost like a different experience altogether. I was shocked at how poor I was considering I have put so much time into crochet. There's a lot more drag than with metal so you notice it on your hands after a while- even with the smoothest woods.

And it's a real shame about the tapered hooks (Laurel Hill). It isn't *so* bad for something like amigurumi where you are generally only using a limited number of stitch types but if you actually need a couple of loops on your hook then it's impossible to make it even by virtue of the fact the loops closer to the hook are going to be tighter than the ones further up. Pity! Maybe I'll find a use for them still.

And Hello McKenzie  :thumbup:

If any of you watched Springwatch I made Grub the tawny owlet  I'm so sad the show is over now.


----------



## emmaviolet

Oooh Jennifer, I love your little Grub, he is so cute!!! Do you sell your patterns too?

Pogo, those cupcakes look good enough to eat!!

MyMillie, your octopus is amazing, you've come so, so far already!!

I think the reviews of the hooks are really helpful.
I have to admit that I spent quite a bit on some hooks, they were fleabubs crochet hooks and so pretty to look at, but I can't get on with them at all. Everyone on the reviews were saying they were really comfy but they just don't feel right, so I've gone back to my cheaper one!


----------



## emmaviolet

Finally got to finish off my project that I started a while ago. What with packing up and moving in and all the work to do here I don't think I picked up my hook in over three weeks!  But I got back to it as it is great for me for many, many reasons.









Onto something different next, just have to decide what.


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> Finally got to finish off my project that I started a while ago. What with packing up and moving in and all the work to do here I don't think I picked up my hook in over three weeks!  But I got back to it as it is great for me for many, many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onto something different next, just have to decide what.


OH MY GOODNESS!!!.... *I adore this*!!.... thank you for saying my stuff is coming along ....but I have to say when I reach the level of the things you create I will be so very very happy..... I'm still searching for a pattern like the beautiful birds you made.... had no success though .
I really do love the things you crochet emmaviolet


----------



## MCWillow

That is beautiful EV - I love the colours you have used :thumbup:


----------



## Valanita

jenniferx said:


> Well I'm glad  It was just another outlet for my obsessional tendencies!
> If you haven't tried a wooden hook you should give it a go- it's almost like a different experience altogether. I was shocked at how poor I was considering I have put so much time into crochet. There's a lot more drag than with metal so you notice it on your hands after a while- even with the smoothest woods.
> 
> And it's a real shame about the tapered hooks (Laurel Hill). It isn't *so* bad for something like amigurumi where you are generally only using a limited number of stitch types but if you actually need a couple of loops on your hook then it's impossible to make it even by virtue of the fact the loops closer to the hook are going to be tighter than the ones further up. Pity! Maybe I'll find a use for them still.
> 
> And Hello McKenzie  :thumbup:
> 
> If any of you watched Springwatch I made Grub the tawny owlet  I'm so sad the show is over now.


I am so glad you didn't add a slug in his bill & all that slime, Jennifer. 
He's lovely.


----------



## Bellaboo1

jenniferx said:


> Had a little goal of making something crochet for Christmas- and ended up going a bit crazy! I really enjoy making them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some more of the felts. I've loads of new ones to share but am pacing myself with the photos!


Just having a browse through this thread, I love these little animals you are very clever they must be really fiddly to make, love the meercat especially, they make me smile


----------



## MCWillow

Been a busy bee today!!

I have made some bunting for the window of the Relate charity shop, and also made a tote bag from scratch - I've never made my own handles before, and I've lined it! It took me quite a long time, but its all a learning curve 

The bag


















The bunting


----------



## babycham2002

MCWillow said:


> Been a busy bee today!!
> 
> I have made some bunting for the window of the Relate charity shop, and also made a tote bag from scratch - I've never made my own handles before, and I've lined it! It took me quite a long time, but its all a learning curve
> 
> The bag


wow love that bag


----------



## jenniferx

Valanita said:


> I am so glad you didn't add a slug in his bill & all that slime, Jennifer.
> He's lovely.


Haha I considered it! I still might! But I think I'd skip the slime and flies!! Lol. I loved that wee owl. I hope he survives to adulthood.



Bellaboo1 said:


> Just having a browse through this thread, I love these little animals you are very clever they must be really fiddly to make, love the meercat especially, they make me smile


Aww thanks  Funny you should post that- the tiny bear (he was only a few cm's tall) with the pink background went as a gift to a friend of my mothers in January. Only a few days ago my mum was telling me that she saw him and he lives on a boat on her mantelpiece now! I often wonder about where they have all ended up. They're priced pretty high so I hope none of them ever just get chucked away!

I had one buyer who was kind enough to send me a picture of a pug that I made her on a beach in the Falkland Islands!


----------



## MCWillow

jenniferx said:


> I had one buyer who was kind enough to send me a picture of a pug that I made her on a beach in the Falkland Islands!


What a great picture  Its so nice getting pics from new buyers isn't it :thumbup:


----------



## spid

jenniferx said:


> I had one buyer who was kind enough to send me a picture of a pug that I made her on a beach in the Falkland Islands!


Ive been to that beach


----------



## Bellaboo1

Jennifer do you have a website ? I do love your work. Everyone on here is so clever and creative. I do draw portraits from photos and customise kids plimsolls/baseball boots. I buy plain white ones and decorate with gems and stuff. No photos I'm afraid, I've only done a couple of pairs for my nieces but may do some more. They look like those Lelly Kelly shoes but I wouldn't charge nearly 50 quid for them !


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!.... *I adore this*!!.... thank you for saying my stuff is coming along ....but I have to say when I reach the level of the things you create I will be so very very happy..... I'm still searching for a pattern like the beautiful birds you made.... had no success though .
> I really do love the things you crochet emmaviolet


Thank you, you say the sweetest things.
I enjoy doing these hippos so much, they are really fun.

Your work is really so good



MCWillow said:


> That is beautiful EV - I love the colours you have used :thumbup:


Thank you so much.

I love these colours, they were chosen for a gift, I love dusky pinks and purples though. I love how they stand out against the creams and lighter pinks.


----------



## jenniferx

Bellaboo1 said:


> Jennifer do you have a website ? I do love your work.


Thank you  I do.... It's...
art by Susie

The shop is :
http://www.etsy.com/shop/artbysusieh

Or you can just click the pic in my signature which goes right there. 
You should post some pictures of your makes! They sound really cool!

Emmaviolet- No patterns I'm afraid! Doesn't make economic sense for me because no one really pays more than a pound or two for patterns these days! So many good ones are online for free that it has driven the market very low.

Your hippo is beaut. Are you making a dent in that yarn collection yet? 

Willow- Absolutely! That Falklands pic honestly made my week. The lady is going to send me some more in August. It's lovely to build up a relationship with buyers. I consider some friends now. P.s- The dalmation bag is really, really nice.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon

emmaviolet said:


> Finally got to finish off my project that I started a while ago. What with packing up and moving in and all the work to do here I don't think I picked up my hook in over three weeks!  But I got back to it as it is great for me for many, many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onto something different next, just have to decide what.


That's gorgeous!! I've got the various African flower animals saved to my favourites on Ravelry, hoping to have a go of one soon.

I've just got back into crochet having not done any for a while and I'm currently working on an Attic24 hexagon throw. I'm using Drops Muskat (100% mercerised cotton), it's the first time I've not used bog standard acrylic, and I'm completely sold on it. Hoping that when it's finished it will stand up to being used as a throw on the sofa where the dogs will invariably drag it about into a suitable bed.


----------



## ForestWomble

emmaviolet said:


> Finally got to finish off my project that I started a while ago. What with packing up and moving in and all the work to do here I don't think I picked up my hook in over three weeks!  But I got back to it as it is great for me for many, many reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onto something different next, just have to decide what.


I absolutely LOVE that! If I saw that in a shop I'd be buying it before you could say Jack Robinson!


----------



## emmaviolet

Jennifer, I know what you mean, there are so many free patterns out there that for you it wouldn't make any sense at all. I asked for purely selfish reasons as I'd love to have a go at the owl as he is just so cute!! 

Thank you. No  I haven't made much of a dent yet, but that's it, no more yarn at all for some time now, even though I am lusting after some caron simply soft as some of the colours are just my taste. That was after I saw your post about it and got a case of yarn envy!!! 



WeedySeaDragon said:


> That's gorgeous!! I've got the various African flower animals saved to my favourites on Ravelry, hoping to have a go of one soon.
> 
> I've just got back into crochet having not done any for a while and I'm currently working on an Attic24 hexagon throw. I'm using Drops Muskat (100% mercerised cotton), it's the first time I've not used bog standard acrylic, and I'm completely sold on it. Hoping that when it's finished it will stand up to being used as a throw on the sofa where the dogs will invariably drag it about into a suitable bed.


Thank you.

I've got so much on my rav library to do, there's some really great things on there isn't there.

I love some of the attic24 things and really want to get into a ripple blanket.
Bless you, giving over your hard work to the dogs, now that's true love!! 



Animallover26 said:


> I absolutely LOVE that! If I saw that in a shop I'd be buying it before you could say Jack Robinson!


Thank you so much.  A real compliment, that's lovely thank you.

If ever you would like one made of your own just drop me a PM if you would like.

Thanks again.


----------



## ForestWomble

emmaviolet said:


> Thank you so much.  A real compliment, that's lovely thank you.
> 
> If ever you would like one made of your own just drop me a PM if you would like.
> 
> Thanks again.


Really, oh thank you 

How long does it take to make one? I might ask you to make one for my friend?

Could you PM a estimate of price etc?

Thank you.


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Thank you. No  I haven't made much of a dent yet, but that's it, no more yarn at all for some time now, even though I am lusting after some caron simply soft as some of the colours are just my taste. That was after I saw your post about it and got a case of yarn envy!!!


Ha! Sorry about that! Had to share it though because it is quite different from the usual wool I've seen available and the colours are so preeetty  
I think the value is quite good too considering they come in 170g balls (for the standard colours).

I made a Mystery Ball in light country peach this morning, I'll post it tomorrow when there is better light to photograph it!


----------



## Sarah1983

Still here, still loving everyones work  EV, love the hippo  Jenniferx, must be lovely to get updates on your creations like that! I really hope none of them do just end up thrown out, that would be a real shame.

I'm still plugging away at my cross stitch, it just doesn't feel worth posting pics at the moment. It'd be all "look, the splodge has got ever so slightly bigger" :laugh: Should have finished the page in a few days though and will post a pic of the whole thing so far then. Looking forward to finishing the next page and starting on the second row, it might start looking like something then.


----------



## MyMillie

H.E.L.P Meeeeeeeeeeeee please all you crochet peeps as my head is going to explode :crazy:....

I bought a pattern yesterday and saw it was US terms, I'm extremely confused, some of you know I'm very new to crochet and have been following YT videos to make things, and have come to realise I may have been following US patterns most of the time, BUT when I went back to looking at a rabbit I made she sounds American but I thought she was doing English crochet?..........I spent almost all day yesterday trying to understand whats what but ended up more confused than when started 

I'm really praying some one can explain a US DC, a SC, HDC opposed to UK version......Please help me with my sanity!


----------



## Pixel

I found this conversion chart
Yarn Forward Crochet Conversion Chart


----------



## MyMillie

Pixel said:


> I found this conversion chart
> Yarn Forward Crochet Conversion Chart


Thank you!....I will take a look


----------



## Quinzell

Haha MyMillie, your post could have been written by me a few days ago. I've been working on a pattern that has all of those stitches in it and had started off doing in at a UK pattern and then realised that it was a US pattern so had to undo it all and start again. Lots of YouTube vids later and I'm fairly satisfied with my results.


----------



## MyMillie

LouiseH said:


> Haha MyMillie, your post could have been written by me a few days ago. I've been working on a pattern that has all of those stitches in it and had* started off doing in at a UK pattern and then realised that it was a US pattern so had to undo it all and start again*. Lots of YouTube vids later and I'm fairly satisfied with my results.


Yup that happened to me yesterday morning, hence my search for the differences 

I tell you what, I sure gave myself an headache though :eek6:....

Why cant they blooming stick to same terms .... I did read yesterday that the US changed their terms around about the early 1800's 
flipping bless em! 

Going by the chart that Pixel kindly posted for me it shows UK dont have a SC then?..... see how confused I really am :lol:


----------



## jenniferx

Lol. Because I was a youtube learner I call all the stitches by the US terms- they seem more intuitive names to me as well. 

I do remember picking up a book that said "...amigurumi is worked in double crochet..." and I thought "WHAT! I've been doing them in single all along and surely it would be too gappy?!" Till I realised it was English terminology.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Ha! Sorry about that! Had to share it though because it is quite different from the usual wool I've seen available and the colours are so preeetty
> I think the value is quite good too considering they come in 170g balls (for the standard colours).
> 
> I made a Mystery Ball in light country peach this morning, I'll post it tomorrow when there is better light to photograph it!


That's ok, I already cursed you the day you posted it!!  

Then I went to WW and made a wishlist of the colours I want, but I'm having to employ self control!! 

Ooooh can't wait to see how that looks, I really liked the look of the peach (among many others!)!!


----------



## jenniferx

There's the ball- called June- with the caron in light country peach


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Lol. Because I was a youtube learner I call all the stitches by the US terms- they seem more intuitive names to me as well.
> 
> I do remember picking up a book that said "...amigurumi is worked in double crochet..." and I thought "WHAT! I've been doing them in single all along and surely it would be too gappy?!" Till I realised it was English terminology.


Haha, I remember thinking my whole magazine was out as they kept saying dc when I saw it was a sc. Also the instruction page had the description wrong, until I asked here and was told there was two different versions, one for UK and the other US! 

I don't know why or how but I switch back and forth but seem to keep to the right ones.


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> There's the ball- called June- with the caron in light country peach


Aw so sweet!!! The colour looks perfect for your mystery balls!

They really seem like good value is they are that good and for that size. It looks lovely and smooth too.

Oh but I must resist!!!


----------



## MCWillow

I have made a cushion for a colleague - my brief was 'Butterflys, lots of pink, no black' - the rest was up to me 

I also made some more lavender bags for the charity shop - they are being spoilt tomorrow - lavender bags _and_ bunting! :thumbup:

The cushion


















Lavender bags


----------



## tincan

MCWillow said:


> I have made a cushion for a colleague - my brief was 'Butterflys, lots of pink, no black' - the rest was up to me
> 
> I also made some more lavender bags for the charity shop - they are being spoilt tomorrow - lavender bags _and_ bunting! :thumbup:
> 
> The cushion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lavender bags


.......

Love the cushion & so happy you have continued with the bunting Kez .... You may well have a wedding order for next year .... That's if your up for it xx


----------



## MCWillow

tincan said:


> .......
> 
> Love the cushion & so happy you have continued with the bunting Kez .... You may well have a wedding order for next year .... * That's if your up for it xx*


Totally up for it :thumbup:

I enjoy the bunting more with each set I make - so thank you for making me take the plunge  x


----------



## branwen

Gorgeous cushion and lavender bags MCWillow


----------



## jenniferx

I love that Butterfly cushion, it's really feminine and pretty.

Totally changed my mind on the best wooden crochet hook! Lantern Moon is the new winner. Super smooth! No taper, premium quality Yes, yes yes.

Really excited about the Furls one as well but I think I'll be waiting a long time. I changed my mind on the size I wanted because most of the woods that I have been using have crocheted up larger than their designated size. I got in touch with them and asked if I could go down a few sizes. The smaller size actually cost $5 more. 
Brilliant customer service got back to me right away- arranged for the smaller size to made and said I didn't have to pay the extra! How good is that? Can't wait to get it 

Here's a new Mystery Dog as well, OES. 
I should have made the eyes smaller and had more hair covering them but I liked how he turned out anyway and couldn't face cutting him up to try it out! A buyer changed their mind on the colours they wanted their sloth at the weekend and I couldn't face cutting him either so I just made another. Silly really but when they have faces it's hard!


----------



## MCWillow

OMG I love the dulux dog! That little tongue!! So cuuuuute!!

So - not seen you do a cat yet....   x


----------



## pogo

Mmmmm a Musta-soap, black pepper scented mustache soap


----------



## MCWillow

Just saw this on FB - I love this, its fab  :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

thanks!


----------



## IrishEyes

Does photography count? I have recently uploaded some of my images onto a website where they can be sold as unique greeting cards, framed prints, throw cushions, tote bags etc. 

If anyone wants the link, I'd be happy to share (shameless self promotion!).

A few examples...


----------



## MyMillie

Very beautiful images! I love them


----------



## IrishEyes

MyMillie said:


> Very beautiful images! I love them


Thank you!


----------



## MyMillie

I meant to add please post your link, I'm looking for 'hazy effect' prints in duck egg blue for my bedroom, similar to your third pic... very dreamy, love the hazy flower look


----------



## IrishEyes

MyMillie said:


> I meant to add please post your link, I'm looking for 'hazy effect' prints in duck egg blue for my bedroom, similar to your third pic... very dreamy, love the hazy flower look


Ah thank you for the encouragement!

NaturesTouch: Art, Design & Photography | Redbubble The different collections and available products are down the left hand side. Thank you for looking.


----------



## MyMillie

IrishEyes said:


> Ah thank you for the encouragement!
> 
> NaturesTouch: Art, Design & Photography | Redbubble The different collections and available products are down the left hand side. Thank you for looking.


Thank you, I have to pop out soon so will have a good look later


----------



## jenniferx

MCWillow said:


> OMG I love the dulux dog! That little tongue!! So cuuuuute!!
> 
> So - not seen you do a cat yet....   x


There's been a few, I think about six- though mostly sculptures and all commissions. I don't make those public unless I have specific permission- might sound funny but people's pets often identify them, especially if they are uniquely marked so- they stay private  
There is a British Blue posted on here somewhere though!

Lovely picture Irisheyes, and great to see a new face too 

Pogo- Oh that soap is so cool! I love the smell of that essential oil as well. I used to use it (diluted in a carrier of course!) for reflexology, it was great for men who didn't want to smell girly!


----------



## jenniferx

I've been a bit naughty- couldn't wait for my furls so I bought another one in a UK retailer who was having a sale that day.... oh well I had a good week of sales (31 through etsy now!)










Isn't it a thing of a beauty?! I just love it. It's mexican cocobolo and the size is 3.75mm. I'd say perhaps closer to 4mm but that's close enough for me. I've already made a bunch of stuff with it.

The ergonomics are perfect - I knew it would be anyway because it's the same shape as how I modify hooks without handles by yarn wrapping them. So I'm very happy and especially excited to wait on the one coming from the US. Being 100% objective the working part of the hook isn't actually much different to the Lantern Moon hooks. Both are lovely and smooth. So they are a nice more affordable alternative if you can take or leave the shaped handle.

I've attached a pic of the lantern moon hook (dark one) and the laurel hill trai wood one (light) - these are both labelled as the same gauge! (3.5mm)









Seeing them side by side shows how you just how big a bearing the taper has. Sorry if this anorak stuff is super boring but just thought it might be useful to people who ever think of buying these brands in the future!


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> There's been a few, I think about six- though mostly sculptures and all commissions. I don't make those public unless I have specific permission- might sound funny but people's pets often identify them, especially if they are uniquely marked so- they stay private
> There is a British Blue posted on here somewhere though!
> 
> Lovely picture Irisheyes, and great to see a new face too
> 
> Pogo- Oh that soap is so cool! I love the smell of that essential oil as well. I used to use it (diluted in a carrier of course!) for reflexology, it was great for men who didn't want to smell girly!


I love the smell of black pepper, so could spend ages sniffing the bottle :lol:


----------



## emmaviolet

Jennifer, I love the OES!!! Especially that little tongue. How sweet! p
It's amazing how you captured the breed so well.

Pogo, that soap is so cool!!

Mcwillow, I love all of the latest creations, you really fly through!  

Some really great things!


----------



## babycham2002

jenniferx said:


> I love that Butterfly cushion, it's really feminine and pretty.
> 
> Totally changed my mind on the best wooden crochet hook! Lantern Moon is the new winner. Super smooth! No taper, premium quality Yes, yes yes.
> 
> Really excited about the Furls one as well but I think I'll be waiting a long time. I changed my mind on the size I wanted because most of the woods that I have been using have crocheted up larger than their designated size. I got in touch with them and asked if I could go down a few sizes. The smaller size actually cost $5 more.
> Brilliant customer service got back to me right away- arranged for the smaller size to made and said I didn't have to pay the extra! How good is that? Can't wait to get it
> 
> Here's a new Mystery Dog as well, OES.
> I should have made the eyes smaller and had more hair covering them but I liked how he turned out anyway and couldn't face cutting him up to try it out! A buyer changed their mind on the colours they wanted their sloth at the weekend and I couldn't face cutting him either so I just made another. Silly really but when they have faces it's hard!


He's lovely is he on etsy ?


----------



## babycham2002

I found him  gonna order him just as soon as I find my new bank card which has gone walkabouts


----------



## LouLatch

jenniferx said:


>


I love him!!!!! How cute, your so clever!!! Love the post crochet hooks too may have to get myself some one day. 



MCWillow said:


> OMG I love the dulux dog! That little tongue!! So cuuuuute!!
> 
> So - not seen you do a cat yet....   x


jenniferx makes fantastic cat sculptures! She made me one of my late kitty Prinny.

Loving all your bags and cushions im very jealous!!


----------



## pogo

Me again 

Just finished making the Mr a paracord belt for work, am proper chuffed how it's turned out, and some keyfobs with some off cuts


----------



## Sarah1983

I need that Dulux dog!

Starting a 9 day cross stitch challenge on one of my FB groups today. Aim is just for as much progress as you can make on a project. I'm aiming to finish the page at least. So here's my starting point


----------



## jenniferx

Cheers guys- yeah the OES is a fuzzy cutie. Some breeds lend themselves better to that style than others.... I think I'd have a job on my hands with a Mystery Greyhound :lol:
Though I could probs make a greyhound but it wouldn't be round and therefore defeats the whole 'Mystery Ball' based style .... anyway! Rambling as usual!

Lou- Aww thanks, I'm really pleased that you liked it  
And I could go on about the hooks all day long. This is usually what happens- when I get into something I go so OTT! I've been using the Furls hook now non stop and I do still really like it. I think it's good to just have options and a different feel to crocheting when you fancy it. 

Pogo- Oh that's great, such multi talented people on here!!!

Sarah- It's looking fab. I'm still quite fascinated by cross stitch and how just thread can become something so detailed and beautiful.


----------



## Spockles

redroses2106 said:


> should we have one?
> it seems lots of artsy/crafty people on the forum and I love seeing what everyone makes, would it be an idea to maybe have a thread to showcase all things crafty? do you have anything crafty you want to show off?  pop it below


Why not?! I'd add to this, in particular any crafts inspired by our beloved companions. Would be fun to see. I'm suspecting you may have much to contribute here - go for it!


----------



## babycham2002

Would a Chinese Crested lend itself to a mystery dog I wonder. 
Golden Retriever would work well I reckon.


----------



## MyMillie

babycham2002 said:


> Would a Chinese Crested lend itself to a mystery dog I wonder.
> Golden Retriever would work well I reckon.


I think a Mini Schnauzer would look brill and very comical


----------



## jenniferx

Lol. I think I'll have to make a to-do list of them 
Such a lot of breeds to choose from! 

Oh I totally forgot to say..... my lovely yarn bowl, the handmade unique one that I got a few weeks ago- broken in two :frown5: I had it on the windowsill and a gust of wind pulled the curtain in, knocked a mirror off which took the bowl down with it. Gutted wasn't the word. Luckily it was a clean break in two and I glued it back with epoxy. Still so disappointing though.


----------



## babycham2002

jenniferx said:


> Lol. I think I'll have to make a to-do list of them
> Such a lot of breeds to choose from!
> 
> Oh I totally forgot to say..... my lovely yarn bowl, the handmade unique one that I got a few weeks ago- broken in two :frown5: I had it on the windowsill and a gust of wind pulled the curtain in, knocked a mirror off which took the bowl down with it. Gutted wasn't the word. Luckily it was a clean break in two and I glued it back with epoxy. Still so disappointing though.


awww no what a shame  Its horrible when things like that happen


----------



## pogo

excuse my crap camera and flash, but i've just got a table at an up coming fair so am making a few things to take so have made some more bracelets and keyfobs with the rest of the off cuts

A little buddy keyfob, dragonfly and a closeup of the new snake knot viceroy bracelet


----------



## IrishEyes

All this creativity... just think on how much self therapy we are all having .


----------



## MCWillow

My Draw-String Bag won the competition   Can't believe it!! :thumbup:










https://www.facebook.com/notes/button-fayre/the-great-button-fayre-sewing-buzz/257221571124409


----------



## Space Chick

I can, it is a brilliant concept, Kez x


----------



## moggiemum

well done MCW you deserve it truely xx







:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MyMillie

MCWillow said:


> My Draw-String Bag won the competition   Can't believe it!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/button-fayre/the-great-button-fayre-sewing-buzz/257221571124409


YAY! well done!


----------



## moggiemum

10 mices delivered safely to catsgalore rescue ,







the kittens are having fun , starting batch 2 soon , i didnt smoke at all for eight days while i was making thm , very proud of myself  due to stop again for health reasons so all good i know i can do it so im way more relaxed about it ,

this is one of the cats at The Arc rescue having fun with one ,potent mixture- lets get them mices to pieces


----------



## branwen

Well Done MCWillow 


They are so cute MM


----------



## Royoyo

I found this whilst putting things into my attic this morning. 

It looks exactly like the one you have Lauren, except this one is incredibly dusty and has no foot pedal or leads! 

I spoke to my landlord and he said he has no idea who's it is and I can do what I want with it. So what do I do with it now?! 

Seems a shame to throw it away but I have absolutely no idea how to sew!


----------



## jenniferx

Willow- Well I'm not surprised! Congratulations!!! How fantastic  You should sell them because I think they'd do well! 
Really, really pleased for you hun. x 

Moggie- Your mice are so sweet  Sorry that your health is a barrier to it. It's funny really because I think a good number of people end up getting into crafts, knitting, sewing etc... because of health probs. For me it was something that took my interest at the time but also a distraction from a rubbish period in life. 

Royoyo- How cool is that? I found no such treasure in the house I bought- there was a scalextric and not a lot else . There's a place not too far from me that specialises in sewing machines- perhaps there is something similar near you that could help?


----------



## MCWillow

Awww sorry about your bowl Jen 

MM, those mice are really sweet, and look to be very well received :thumbup:

Spid asked me to make her a bag with her logo on it a while ago - I said no, because I just wasn't confident. Well this weekend, I bit the bullet and gave it a go! It is fully lined, and has 2 lined pockets - one for keys, phone etc with a popper fastener, and a small one just right for business cards.

The logo









The bag









The pocket fabric - how cute is that?


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry its me again - just thought you would like to meet these guys!
Otis the Scnauzer, Daisy the Westie, Mavis the Scottie and Banjo the Dalmatian


----------



## Megan345

I made my very first things to sell on my Etsy shop today  scary stuff! At least if they don't go I had fun doing it (plus I'll have some for the next few birthdays!)


----------



## jenniferx

The cushions are just brilliant- I love the hanging lead idea and the outlines of the dogs genuinely resemble the breeds really well!

Megan- Fav'ed your shop  I hope it goes well for you 

A few wee new things I've made recently. My camera battery is empty so I need to do proper pics. of them. 
The first is... I don't know what. I just thought it looked cute. You can't actually see but it's quite big for me, twice the sort of size of the average mystery creature.

And then the elephants. I made these weeks ago and then forgot about them! It's a little family group.


----------



## Megan345

Thank you Jennifer! I love your little family of elephants


----------



## MCWillow

Those Flumps are so cuuuute 

Love the cards too Megan x


----------



## Lauren5159

Royoyo said:


> I found this whilst putting things into my attic this morning.
> 
> It looks exactly like the one you have Lauren, except this one is incredibly dusty and has no foot pedal or leads!
> 
> I spoke to my landlord and he said he has no idea who's it is and I can do what I want with it. So what do I do with it now?!
> 
> Seems a shame to throw it away but I have absolutely no idea how to sew!


That's amazing! What a find  I second MCWillow, maybe there's someone who can give it a good service. I've read about a good few people who have found old Singers in their attic and even after decades, they have still worked  They do say the manufacturing of the vintage machines was second to none and they will run perfectly after decades of non-use, after a good service 

I had never used a sewing machine before inheriting the Singer and I'm really enjoying learning... If you find out what model it is (it does look the exact same as mine but all the older models look alike) the Singer website still has the manuals that you can download. From my very limited experience, the manuals are a god send 

Good luck with it 



jenniferx said:


> The cushions are just brilliant- I love the hanging lead idea and the outlines of the dogs genuinely resemble the breeds really well!
> 
> Megan- Fav'ed your shop  I hope it goes well for you
> 
> A few wee new things I've made recently. My camera battery is empty so I need to do proper pics. of them.
> The first is... I don't know what. I just thought it looked cute. You can't actually see but it's quite big for me, twice the sort of size of the average mystery creature.
> 
> And then the elephants. I made these weeks ago and then forgot about them! It's a little family group.


Love, love, LOVE the elephants  They're so cute 

LouLatch's Mitzie and Tyler hasve very kindly been trying out a couple of collars I made  and over the next couple of days, I want to make Skip a Harris Tweed collar, harness and lead to kit him out for the Hopetoun Horse Trials on Sunday 

Should be fun lol.


----------



## MCWillow

Last post from me for while - you will have peace and quiet for a week - guess where I will be with my mates Manda & Tasha  :thumbup:


----------



## Picklelily

Some gorgeous things in this thread.


----------



## Megan345

Just woke up because Chris was snoring  decided to check my Etsy widget, my first ever sale  clicked on it and it turns out it's my mother-in-law! Bless her, at least my shop shows that I've sold something now 





That's those two gone


----------



## LouLatch

This was my project yesterday, we had no electricity all day as they were doing work on the power lines. Its amazing the things you cant do without electricity! 

I have been planning on making one and it was the perfect project to start and finish in one day.

Its a pin cushion!!!!!! It didn't turnout quite how I imagined it but I like it. Its all my own design I usually use patterns but couldn't find one for what I wanted.







:blush:


----------



## Argent

Awwwh that's really sweet! Awesome you did it from your own plan and no pattern!  Very jealous of your stitching skills ;D


----------



## jenniferx

Lou- Your pin cushion is fantastic. Very cute. I find hand sewing seriously difficult.

I've had a bit of time this week so I have been knitting! 
Crochet comes naturally to me, knitting does not.

I am ridiculously proud of this> It's the first thing that I have knit that isn't just a 2d rectangle. 








It's the first stage of the doll pattern in that magazine I posted up a while ago. 









Just a bit of progress on the scarf I'm making myself. Slow progress but should be finished by winter!!









This is going to be a slouchy sort of cowl for myself- seed stitch.










And this is a big chunky knit scarf that I am going to give my sister for her birthday. It's made with Poundlands finest :lol: But actually I think the quality isn't bad at all! And the best thing about it is that being 9mm it knits up really fast. It's 40 inches long already in a relatively short space of time!

Question for those who knit and know! If I wanted to adapt the doll pattern to make it half the size- do I literally just divide it in two but work the principle increases/decreases in the same way. So instead of casting on 8 and then kfb to get 16, can I just half it to cast on 4 kfb to get 8 and so on and so forth. The pattern is worked in multiples of 8 up to a total of 56 stitches.


----------



## emmaviolet

Gorgeous, gorgeous work everybody!!

I've been busy with a few projects that have been keeping me busy, plus decorating too, so time here has been limited.

I just wanted to share something here.

I belong to another forum for crochet and the lovely lady who designs the hippos, giraffes and birds I have posted here has her own group.

She has now finished up designing a dragon to crochet using the motifs too and she ran a comp for everyone to guess how many motifs it would take to make up. Many counted but I started and couldn't be bothered so I went with the first number that came into my head, 128.

To my amazement I was correct and I won the pattern for free directly from her. 

How lovely is that? I was so shocked to get the email saying I had counted correctly.
What a great way to start today, I had an awful day yesterday and this makes up for it and then some. So eventually I shall be making up a lovely dragon too! :blush:


----------



## Argent

Hey guys! I've just started crochet and I'm a lefty! Any pointers? I can do a slipknot to start off with, and was practicing my chains yesterday (me and the OH have some fetching 'friendship bracelets' now haha) and was having a go at single stitch late last night but I wasn't really counting. At least I got an idea of the technique though.
Anyone know of any good sites or youtubers that do nice designs for beginners?


----------



## MyMillie

Thats Fabulous Emma!!... well done :thumbup:, I'm useless with guessing things like that ....cant wait to see your dragon 

I've done a couple of things but havent took pics yet, I'm slacking on that one .... but I've still not mastered the blue bird yet , I was itching to ask you about it but didnt want to be bothering you with you just moving and decorating, but I'm going to have another go at it in a couple of days, I'm just off out now to get some more wool for a big'ish teddy I want to do, I'm fed up of tiny stuff at moment, but I dont have 2 balls of the same wool which I will need for this teddy


----------



## MyMillie

Argent said:


> Hey guys! I've just started crochet and I'm a lefty! Any pointers? I can do a slipknot to start off with, and was practicing my chains yesterday (me and the OH have some fetching 'friendship bracelets' now haha) and was having a go at single stitch late last night but I wasn't really counting. At least I got an idea of the technique though.
> Anyone know of any good sites or youtubers that do nice designs for beginners?


Sorry I cant help you with this Argent as I'm a beginner myself, but I'm sure the others who make wonderful stuff on here will soon come along to help 

I did come across this channel the other day though and she shows a lot of her stuff for left and right handed people....hope it helps 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGm1ygV83tCjDTp3svFO9QA/videos


----------



## Argent

Thanks! It's so awkward trying to mirror right handed people! XD


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Thats Fabulous Emma!!... well done :thumbup:, I'm useless with guessing things like that ....cant wait to see your dragon
> 
> I've done a couple of things but havent took pics yet, I'm slacking on that one .... but I've still not mastered the blue bird yet , I was itching to ask you about it but didnt want to be bothering you with you just moving and decorating, but I'm going to have another go at it in a couple of days, I'm just off out now to get some more wool for a big'ish teddy I want to do, I'm fed up of tiny stuff at moment, but I dont have 2 balls of the same wool which I will need for this teddy


Thank you, but....

:hand:

MyMillie, did I not say to you before, if there's anything else just ask!!!! :hand:

Drop me a message or something and I'll see if I can help you!

What are you like?


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> Thank you, but....
> 
> :hand:
> 
> MyMillie, did I not say to you before, if there's anything else just ask!!!! :hand:
> 
> Drop me a message or something and I'll see if I can help you!
> 
> *What are you like*?


I know    ....but I truly dont want to be a pest , thanks so much for offer of help emma, I will pm you in a couple of days time, or however long it takes me to do the teddy bear, thanks


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> I know    ....but I truly dont want to be a pest , thanks so much for offer of help emma, I will pm you in a couple of days time, or however long it takes me to do the teddy bear, thanks


I really meant it, any time you have something to ask just ask, if I didn't want you to, I wouldn't have offered!!! 

I can't believe you didn't just ask me where I got the pattern and spent so much bother trying to google it!!

I'm like you and don't like to ask people for things, but I'm being genuine and honest when I say I don't mind and want to help if I can, so don't worry. It's not like you're on the doorstop bothering me, if I come on here I can answer a quick question from you!


----------



## ForestWomble

Hello all.

I don't post on here much as I can not for the life of me figure out how to post photos, but I do follow this thread. 

Anyway, I ordered a mini knitting kit, we are talking mini mini, as it's a kit to make a dolls house sized babies shawl! 

Looking forward to doing it but slightly nervous as the needles are SO teeny.


----------



## emmaviolet

Animallover26 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I don't post on here much as I can not for the life of me figure out how to post photos, but I do follow this thread.
> 
> Anyway, I ordered a mini knitting kit, we are talking mini mini, as it's a kit to make a dolls house sized babies shawl!
> 
> Looking forward to doing it but slightly nervous as the needles are SO teeny.


Oooh good luck and have lots of fun with it.


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> I really meant it, any time you have something to ask just ask, if I didn't want you to, I wouldn't have offered!!!
> 
> I can't believe you didn't just ask me where I got the pattern and spent so much bother trying to google it!!
> 
> I'm like you and don't like to ask people for things, but I'm being genuine and honest *when I say I don't mind and want to help if I can, so don't worry. *It's not like you're on the doorstop bothering me, if I come on here I can answer a quick question from you!


Your a treasure thats for sure  xx..... 
will be asking about bluebird soon


----------



## jenniferx

Managed to solve my knitting dilemma with the help of a FB group..... you have to reduce the numbers of rows (proportionately) as well as the number of stitches.... Seems so obvious now! Just reducing the stitches alone makes the doll really tall and pointed! 

I started and finished a new knitted cowl yesterday. I used Sirdar's Big Softie in Meringue and Flynn. It's really nice. I made it with circular needles and it was really quick and easy!

Does anyone have any good recommendations for super chunky yarn? (9-10mm)
I was looking at Drops Andes- composition looks the same as Nepal only a bigger gauge? Would that be right?

Argent- Best of luck with the crochet. I love it. I'm in a knitting zone right now but crochet will always have my heart! 

Speaking of which- I got an email last week to say my custom made Furls hook has shipped!  So I look forward to that soon. They don't half get the arm in with International Shipping. I really wonder why. For similarly weighted items I post to the USA and beyond sometimes several times a week- for £3.80 and it'll get there between 5-7days. So why I have to pay almost quadruple that price and wait three times as long as that for the privilege I do not know!


----------



## babycham2002

I love my mystery OES sooo much


----------



## pogo

Bit quiet from me, but i'm getting ready for an upcoming faire, supposed to be a big one but it should be fun either way  So plenty of stock to take!


----------



## jenniferx

babycham2002 said:


> I love my mystery OES sooo much


Aww thank you- you know what I have been dying to ask you BUT I wasn't actually sure it had gone to you because I'm not au fait with PF/versus real world names. So in case it wasn't I didn't say anything. But thank you, I'm really pleased you like him and for giving me such lovely etsy feedback as well.

x

Pogo- Best of luck with your fair! Let us know how it goes. I would love to do one, one day but building enough stock would be a mare.


----------



## moggiemum

jenniferx said:


> Moggie- Your mice are so sweet  Sorry that your health is a barrier to it. It's funny really because I think a good number of people end up getting into crafts, knitting, sewing etc... because of health probs. For me it was something that took my interest at the time but also a distraction from a rubbish period in life.
> 
> hi jenn , sorry my post was confusing , making the mice actually helped me with my health as it kept me busy when i stopped smoking for 8 days which in turn meant that my dental surgery healed very well which then meant i could have my second surgery which also went well , i have now stopped smoking again and hoping to start on the second batch of mices  , i've been a bit out of it on pk's for a while but slowly getting there , thanks for all the well wishesi loveeeeeeeeeeee your elephants
> willow have a dance for me at glasto


----------



## branwen

Gosh everyone has been busy crafting lately Here are a couple of recent cards I have made.


----------



## branwen

And the other one....


----------



## MyMillie

I really LOVE your cards Branwen


----------



## branwen

Thank you MyMillie


----------



## jenniferx

Oh those cards are really pretty  I love the blue one. The more you look at them the more you see- it took a second viewing to see the threads on it! Were they made with someone in mind?

Moggie- Lol, trust me to get the wrong end of the sick! I'm glad it's helping you though! Boo to the dental work. I've work to be done on Friday, SO boring. 

I'm in a grump tonight. I've lost my darning needle. Can't find the sneak anywhere, I've got a few others but none are as good as this one. I lose it frequently but normally find it pretty quick. Not this time. I've even turned the bin out twice and hoked through manky ule potato peelings to try and find it to no avail.


----------



## branwen

Thank you Jennifer I love the blue one too..I made them for OH's birthday..the blue from me and the Penny Black dog from Dylan the dog lol!


----------



## BlueJay

Fossil earrings


----------



## pogo

Sorry if you're not interested but i took photos during my last make, as a couple of people did ask out of interest  so thought i'd share with you guys!

But this is a soap loaf i've made for the faire i'm doing next week. I've called it 'Memory Lane' which is a glycerin soap made to smell like strawberry laces  To say i'm over the moon with how it's come is an understatement, i did a little dance when i cut it 

So made loads of soap curls for the embeds








Final pour and glitter added 








unmoulded this afternoon








Shot of the bottom 








all cut up 








all unique slices 









Enjoy!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Pogo that soap looks amazing! 

Love this thread, there's just so many talented people!


----------



## Megan345

That soap looks amazing, Pogo. Is that a silicon baking mould you're using? 

I know I've asked before but I can't find your shop in my bookmarks - pretty please could you post the link again?


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> That soap looks amazing, Pogo. Is that a silicon baking mould you're using?
> 
> I know I've asked before but I can't find your shop in my bookmarks - pretty please could you post the link again?


yeah it's basically a silicon bread loaf mould 

here you are hun:
Natural Bullies! - Home


----------



## Megan345

pogo said:


> yeah it's basically a silicon bread loaf mould
> 
> here you are hun:
> Natural Bullies! - Home


Thank you! Definitely bookmarked in a sensible place this time.

Your deodorant - presumably it's best used when fresh out of the shower? How many times does it need reapplying per day? (not a problem, just so I don't smell at work )

Have you tried any of your soaps on your hair or face? The goat's milk one looks like it's be good as a face cleanser


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> Thank you! Definitely bookmarked in a sensible place this time.
> 
> Your deodorant - presumably it's best used when fresh out of the shower? How many times does it need reapplying per day? (not a problem, just so I don't smell at work )
> 
> Have you tried any of your soaps on your hair or face? The goat's milk one looks like it's be good as a face cleanser


haha awesome 

I'd say yes it's best then, but I tend to use it once maybe twice a day if i'm really hot, normally when i get up and had a wash etc i put it on then. I've had great success with it and had great comments from those who've bought it in the past!

My hair no only as i'm still working on a recipe for a solid shampoo bar and want it to be perfect! But my face yes as it's glycerin soap it's very mild, and obviously the goat's milk added would be great for the face!


----------



## branwen

Pogo it looks good enough to eat...


----------



## Megan345

Excellent , I'll look forward to aa shampoo bar then


----------



## BlueJay

I love your stuff, Pogo 
Might have to splash out on payday!

Have you ever had a try at face/hand moisturiser cream?


----------



## pogo

BlueJay said:


> I love your stuff, Pogo
> Might have to splash out on payday!
> 
> Have you ever had a try at face/hand moisturiser cream?


I've made solid lotion bars, more plain ones so could be used on the face, but on my list is to try a whipped shea butter moisturiser, so yes i am looking into that sort of thing, i've sourced some proper jars to put them in! So watch this space hun :lol:


----------



## babycham2002

branwen said:


> Gosh everyone has been busy crafting lately Here are a couple of recent cards I have made.


Lovely  Is the doggy one for sale at all ?



jenniferx said:


> I'm in a grump tonight. I've lost my darning needle. Can't find the sneak anywhere, I've got a few others but none are as good as this one. I lose it frequently but normally find it pretty quick. Not this time. I've even turned the bin out twice and hoked through manky ule potato peelings to try and find it to no avail.


has it turned up yet ?



BlueJay said:


> Fossil earrings


wow my friend would adore those



pogo said:


> Sorry if you're not interested but i took photos during my last make, as a couple of people did ask out of interest  so thought i'd share with you guys!
> 
> But this is a soap loaf i've made for the faire i'm doing next week. I've called it 'Memory Lane' which is a glycerin soap made to smell like strawberry laces  To say i'm over the moon with how it's come is an understatement, i did a little dance when i cut it
> 
> So made loads of soap curls for the embeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final pour and glitter added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unmoulded this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot of the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all cut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all unique slices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


amazing. really striking



Megan345 said:


> Thank you! Definitely bookmarked in a sensible place this time.
> 
> Your deodorant - presumably it's best used when fresh out of the shower? How many times does it need reapplying per day? (not a problem, just so I don't smell at work )
> 
> Have you tried any of your soaps on your hair or face? The goat's milk one looks like it's be good as a face cleanser


I use the deodrant and apply once in the morning and once if I am going out in evening. 
I use the goats milk as my cleanser. 
I love pogos products they are fantastic


----------



## emmaviolet

Ooooh Pogo, those looks lovely,good enough to eat!!  I'm sure they will be a sell out! :thumbup:

Do you do anything ex-foliating by chance?

The moisturiser sounds fantastic too. Just like something I would love.


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> Ooooh Pogo, those looks lovely,good enough to eat!!  I'm sure they will be a sell out! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you do anything ex-foliating by chance?
> 
> The moisturiser sounds fantastic too. Just like something I would love.


What sort of thing would you be after a soap or something else in particular ? As I could make something specifically for that purpose


----------



## emmaviolet

pogo said:


> What sort of thing would you be after a soap or something else in particular ? As I could make something specifically for that purpose


A soap would be lovely if that's ok? Whatever you have/got in mind.

I needed something and thought 'oh Pogo may have something up her sleeves!'


----------



## branwen

Lovely Is the doggy one for sale at all ?

Babycham I gave it to OH from the dog for his birthday lol!But I can make you one similar if you let me know what colours you need the papers,what sentiment..and if it's for male or female


----------



## purrrfectposts

Just found this thread.

So many talented people and some great ideas. 
I have always loved creating things and using my hands. 
I hand make cat scratching posts and furniture.

I was doing it as a bit of a hobby after we took in stray kitten and couldn't find anything suitable to buy in the UK. 
I did a lot of research and then designed and made a 2m cat scratching climbing post. 
From there I started to advertise on ebay and since my out of the blue redundancy in May this year I am trying to turn it into a full time business.

I do everything myself and use only the best quality materials which are also cat safe.

Here are some pictures of my work. There are more examples on my website UK handmade cat scratching climbing posts and furniture - * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * UK handmade cat scratching climbing posts and furniture, Thank you.


----------



## jenniferx

Ooh that soap looks awesome- the step by step pictures are really cool because the final thing is actually quite different to how I figured it would look from the first pics! 

I don't have cats purfectpets but my last cat would have loved something like that! Do you sell them through local pet shops? I imagine posting/couriering them anywhere would be super costly. 

Babycham- No I haven't! It's driving me up the wall. The thing is ..... it turns out the needle was interfered with by a man who will remain nameless and supposedly pierced through a piece of paper (a yarn ball label) so it wouldn't get lost. He said he set it on the seat but I have torn the place apart looking for it. Even did the bin again and there is no sign. Either of the alleged pierced paper or of the needle itself. If anyone has any psychic needle finding skills I would appreciate suggestions!


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> A soap would be lovely if that's ok? Whatever you have/got in mind.
> 
> I needed something and thought 'oh Pogo may have something up her sleeves!'


I do have a couple of slices of my loofah soap left but I shall have a look what i've got upstairs!



jenniferx said:


> Ooh that soap looks awesome- the step by step pictures are really cool because the final thing is actually quite different to how I figured it would look from the first pics!


Thanks  It turned out exactly how i wanted it to, but I shall have to remember to take more photos like this in future!


----------



## emmaviolet

pogo said:


> I do have a couple of slices of my loofah soap left but I shall have a look what i've got upstairs!


Oooh that sounds lovely! Whatever you think would be best.

Thanks so much.


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> Oooh that sounds lovely! Whatever you think would be best.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Is there any particular scent(s) you really like or don't like?


----------



## babycham2002

I would really like something gritty like you snap the whip


----------



## emmaviolet

pogo said:


> Is there any particular scent(s) you really like or don't like?


I really like coconut and the smell of cocoa butter.

The only thing I'm really not fond of is the sanctuary orange top stuff, I know loads of people who love it, but it's not for me.


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> I really like coconut and the smell of cocoa butter.
> 
> The only thing I'm really not fond of is the sanctuary orange top stuff, I know loads of people who love it, but it's not for me.


Rightio I shall have a look what i've got, once my soap in the kitchen has set!


----------



## emmaviolet

pogo said:


> Rightio I shall have a look what i've got, once my soap in the kitchen has set!


Lovely, thank you so much!!


----------



## jenniferx

All this bathing/soap/exfoliation chat has reminded me - 
I made washcloth number two with Lily Sugar N'Cream cotton yarn at the weekend.

Crochet Spot » Blog Archive » Crochet Pattern: 3 Pretty Washcloths in Single Crochet - Crochet Patterns, Tutorials and News

I worried it would be too rough because it doesn't feel very soft worked up but actually it's fine and I have sensitive skin. It was just something that came to mind if anyone fancies an easy but attractive and practical project!


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> Lovely, thank you so much!!


Right i've made a round loofah soap which has coconut oil and smells of pink grapefruit, has a slice of loofah and 'bits' of it in and a mound  of blue poppy seeds! I shall take a photo in the morning as it takes longer to set up with the CO in it


----------



## pogo

Here's what i've knocked together 

It's a lovely burnt orange colour but not sure it comes across in the photos!
Top









Bottom


----------



## emmaviolet

Ooooh Pogo, that's absolutely beautiful, it's too pretty to use!! 

It looks and sounds really scrummy, thank you so, so much!!

I think I want a couple of other bits from your site so should I go through there to get this one too?


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> Ooooh Pogo, that's absolutely beautiful, it's too pretty to use!!
> 
> It looks and sounds really scrummy, thank you so, so much!!
> 
> I think I want a couple of other bits from your site so should I go through there to get this one too?


 glad you like it, if you do want anything else just drop me a pm and I can sort out an invoice as this isn't my site


----------



## LouLatch

IM IN LOVE!!!! :lol:

Meet Toothless, isn't he the cutest dragon you've ever seen!!!???





I made up the pattern for the end tail fins as I didn't like the shape of the ones on the original pattern.


----------



## Sarah1983

OMG, I need a Toothless! That's awesome! And Pogo, that soap looks lovely. Soon as we're back in the UK (if the army ever pulls their finger out and gives us a date!) I'm gonna have to buy some soap from you, it all looks and sounds so good.

The stitchy bug died for a little while so I've not really been around much. But it came back a few days ago and I managed to get a page finish


----------



## MCWillow

That soap looks gorgeous Pogo!!

Heres my first make since Glastonbury!

My friend Mimi, has a tortoise called 5p, so I've made this for her birthday on Monday


----------



## MCWillow

I always feel like I kill this thread when I post twice in a row 

But here it is! I made a Dalmatian bag for a friend (in exchange for a wooden parrot she made me - as you do :lol: ) I posted it on FB and got an order from a complete stranger for another Dalmatian bag - chuffed is not the word 

Friends Dalmatian bag









Customers Dalmatian bag 









Busy weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

I shall post with you then MC 

Got a new ice lolly mould to play with, so made these two:

Lemon and lime soap









Summerberries translucent soap


----------



## MCWillow

I saw these on FB - I loooove them!


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> I saw these on FB - I loooove them!


thanks  *cough* you need to make a staffy bag


----------



## MCWillow

Will start working on a template - aint gonna be easy though


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Will start working on a template - aint gonna be easy though


Staffies never are


----------



## branwen

MCWillow love the Dalmation bag..

Pogo the soaps look good enough to eat


----------



## pogo

Oh me again sorry 

Been busy this afternoon making cold process soap  So i took a couple of photos again

This is Shea butter, Coconut oil and Sunflower oil









Lye water cooling (Lye is Sodium Hydroxide for those who don't know)









All mixed and whizzed up, to make Lavender and Lemongrass soap 









It's all wrapped and insulated and will unmould and slice tomorrow night all being well!


----------



## Quinzell

Pogo, I got an order from you last week and forgot to thank you for it. Baby powder soap and the honey soap. I love them both - thank you


----------



## pogo

LouiseH said:


> Pogo, I got an order from you last week and forgot to thank you for it. Baby powder soap and the honey soap. I love them both - thank you


you are very welcome, glad you like them


----------



## LouLatch

Ive made myself a little pouch for my scissors, Its a bit wider at the top than it needed to be but it will do. I done it freehand so just made it up as I went along. (I know the colours are rubbish but I wanted to use up a bit of left over chunky wool I had instead of buying more.) 





Ive also made some hook grips so they better to hold onto when crocheting. Id like to get some nicer hooks one day.


----------



## branwen

I was flicking through my craft mag today and they have an article on Amigurumi...which is the art of knitting or crocheting small stuffed animals I learnt today  Anyway there is a free pattern to download for some very cute chicks if anyone is interested.

DMC Amigurumi Patterns | Deramores


----------



## abbieandchi

My most recent make for a lovely lady on the forum  I make and sell these if anyone is interested.


----------



## pogo

I know you've not slept waiting to see more photos 

So here you are 
Unmoulded:









All sliced up


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> I know you've not slept waiting to see more photos
> 
> So here you are
> Unmoulded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sliced up


Oh thank god, I've been waiting for this all day 

Looks gorgeous. What else would work like that but not lavender. I hate lavender.


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> Oh thank god, I've been waiting for this all day
> 
> Looks gorgeous. What else would work like that but not lavender. I hate lavender.


Thought so 

Anything! I LOVE lavender haha, but I'm hoping to have a few different CP soaps as they do take about 6 weeks to cure before they can be used


----------



## CaliDog

Pogo I was just putting a mud mask on my face, and wondered do you make them? Would be great to have a nice homemade one


----------



## pogo

CaliDog said:


> Pogo I was just putting a mud mask on my face, and wondered do you make them? Would be great to have a nice homemade one


i've made them for myself before yes, if i remember rightly it was a honey and bentonite clay one which i made up fresh. So could look at a way of making one that could be sent and not just dry up on it's way 

I shall add it to my research list hun


----------



## babycham2002

pogo said:


> Thought so
> 
> Anything! I LOVE lavender haha, but I'm hoping to have a few different CP soaps as they do take about 6 weeks to cure before they can be used


eurghh I can never get any of those nice wheat sack thingies cos they are ALWAYS lavender

#firstworldproblems :SD


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> eurghh I can never get any of those nice wheat sack thingies cos they are ALWAYS lavender
> 
> #firstworldproblems :SD


Haha i know what you mean they are always lavender!

Damn them first world problems :laugh: Don't know how we cope!


----------



## CaliDog

pogo said:


> i've made them for myself before yes, if i remember rightly it was a honey and bentonite clay one which i made up fresh. So could look at a way of making one that could be sent and not just dry up on it's way
> 
> I shall add it to my research list hun


Yay thanks


----------



## jenniferx

Pogo- Looks wonderful. As usual! Talented lady. I said it before but I'll say it again- your house must smell incredible 

Babycham- This lady would do you a wheat bag without lavender 
https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/maxollieandme?ref=l2-shopheader-name
I've never bought from her but have her on FB and she seems really lovely. 
The fabrics look very pretty too.

SO lately I've been knitting loads and I can't believe it but I actually think I'm getting the hang of it properly. I can correct mistakes and I've even made a few things of my own design without any patterns that are actually decent! Ok they're basic (Handwarmers) but they are all mine and I'm looking forward to the colder weather to be able to wear them!


















After a lifetime of on off garter stitch only scarfs I am just really thrilled that I have progressed. It's been a big aim of mine to learn how to knit properly this year after inheriting my gran's things and I feel like I'm definitely making inroads now.

Here's also a pic of one of the washcloths I made (crochet). 









I've got another one in reverse colours (mainly grey with a peach trim) but I used it this morning 

I got my blackwood Furls hook. It's very nice. Feels very similar to the Mexican Cocobolo one which is great. They are helping my hands. The way I crochet with normal hooks puts a lot of pressure on my thumb and the furls directs all the tension in my hand off the thumb and into the side of my hand which is far better. I do love them. I'm planning on getting my Oh to buy me another one for my birthday or Christmas and then I'll qualify for yet another one for free :lol: Gosh I have got problems....

And lastly... how can I post without a Mystery animal? This was a little dog who went to Canada this week.


----------



## MCWillow

That lavender soap looks LUSH - its ready 20th August? I would like to order some!!

Mystery animal looks gorgeous - as they always do! Washcloth looks lovely too - would go well with the lavender soap :thumbup:

I was asked for a Cat Collection, as the Dog Collection sold well and they had requests for cats (in the charity shop)

So here they are - but no names yet - any suggestions?





































I also made Felicity the Fox - made her template _ages_ ago, just not got round to using it yet 










These will all be cushions tomorrow, but the templates can be used on anything


----------



## branwen

They are all fab..but love Felicity.


----------



## pogo

Love the gloves Jennifer 

Yep the soap needs six weeks to cure before it can be used MC, so I will add it to my site as a pre-order and can go out on the 20th of August  oh love felicity!


----------



## pogo

My brain isn't working I'm trying to find something but can't think what it's called.

What I'm after is having a name made out of wood, but not a flat plaque , so the base of the letters are all joined on one bit of wood and the letters stood up carved out. 

If that makes any sense :lol: does anyone know where I can get them?


----------



## CaliDog

pogo said:


> My brain isn't working I'm trying to find something but can't think what it's called.
> 
> What I'm after is having a name made out of wood, but not a flat plaque , so the base of the letters are all joined on one bit of wood and the letters stood up carved out.
> 
> If that makes any sense :lol: does anyone know where I can get them?


Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=160663313718&alt=web

Is this what kind you mean? Might be worth a quick email see if they can make something up for you.


----------



## Blackcats

I've just started to learn to sew. First time using a thread and needle. So my first project has been hair scrunchies. I have done about six and only one I am very pleased with. I am quite proud considering I have never used a thread and needle before. I still need to do better but have had a break for a few days. I have only spent about half a day of learning so far.

Have also had to buy more bits and pieces such as good scissors for one.


----------



## pogo

CaliDog said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=160663313718&alt=web
> 
> Is this what kind you mean? Might be worth a quick email see if they can make something up for you.


yes it is the sort of thing i'm after! thank you


----------



## LouLatch

Crochet people, have any of you made a corner to corner afghan??

What thickness yarn and hook size do you prefer?


----------



## Quinzell

I don't get on this thread as much as I'd like but its lovely looking at all the new stuff people have created. There are some seriously talented people on PF!

Here are my latest makings.

A couple of test cat toys made using the sewing machine.









Baby booties for my husbands cousin - although her baby is growing fast so probably by the time she gets them, he'll be too big for them!









A dog jacket for the Chinese Crested Rescue - Bruno is just modelling it. This one has a couple of errors on it, but I'm sure they'll still be able to use it. I'm working on another one in blue 









And some granny squares that are a work in progress


----------



## MCWillow

Well the cat collection are now cushions, along with Felicity Fox - and I made up some dog templates today - Bishon Frise, long haired sighthound, shorthaired sighthound and staffie - for someone who said about 6 weeks ago 'I cant do dogs' my dog cellection is getting pretty big :lol:

Cat collection









Felicity Fox









Bichon Frise templates









Staffie templates









Long and short haired sighthounds









And I was also playing with some hessian yesterday - I made a bottle bag (design needs some tweaking) and a fish for the cats - the fins are stuffed with catnip 


















Rowan seems to like the fish :lol:









Sorry for the image overload  x


----------



## branwen

The dogs are looking good MCWillow 
Looks like the gorgeous Rowan has a new toy


----------



## emmaviolet

Some really great makes on here since I last looked!!

Mcwillow, I love the new dogs and cats and animals on your bags, I especially like the dally bag, I think the colours and pattern work really well together.

Pogo, the latest soaps look beautiful, especially the lavender! I'm not a fan of lavender like BC, but the look of them looks so professional, just like expensive ones in department stores!

Louise, your crochet is really lovely and the grannys look really pretty, the colours go really well.

Jennifer your knitting is amazing!! Is there anything you can't do?  

I've been busy on a few bigger wip's that are almost completed but I needed a little break for a little bit so I crocheted up a quick little birdie. 
I also succumbed to the caron simply soft!  So here it is worked up in the caron, I have to say it's so easy to use and I love the finish you get and the feel and the colours are so pretty too.



Hope everyone is well and busy crafting away in the sun!


----------



## pogo

eeep excited! my new wooden soap mould arrived this morning!


----------



## jenniferx

Aah you went with the Simply Soft! Lol. Isn't the sheen of it so pretty. I think it looks a lot more expensive than it actually is. Your bird looks lovely with it! And you're too kind emmav!

Speaking of yarn and wool shops and the like..... it's endlessly frustrating to me how I have loads of shops around me but with very few exceptions they all stock the same stuff! There is one that is special and does different brands but it is super small and by definition limited on space and scope. But for all the others.... you'd be forgiven for thinking that there were only 2 brands of yarn and knitting/crochet supplies. I would love to buy local- and pay more for it but the choices aren't there. 90% of the time I need to go online. Suppose it is like a lot of things these days but what can you do?

Here's a few new wee ones. The slow loris has been popular. I created it last weekend and have sold three now. And I had my fastest ever sale on etsy- the little seal pup sold within ten minutes of being listed! I don't even know how they found it that fast.


















Oh and I'll give you ladies a laugh.... I crocheted a g-string.... ya. No pictures of that one! I did it for a joke but it's actually comfortable :lol: :lol: :lol: Though just to clarify I only tried it on- I haven't taken to wearing homemade pants. YET.


----------



## pogo

jenniferx said:


> Aah you went with the Simply Soft! Lol. Isn't the sheen of it so pretty. I think it looks a lot more expensive than it actually is. Your bird looks lovely with it! And you're too kind emmav!
> 
> Speaking of yarn and wool shops and the like..... it's endlessly frustrating to me how I have loads of shops around me but with very few exceptions they all stock the same stuff! There is one that is special and does different brands but it is super small and by definition limited on space and scope. But for all the others.... you'd be forgiven for thinking that there were only 2 brands of yarn and knitting/crochet supplies. I would love to buy local- and pay more for it but the choices aren't there. 90% of the time I need to go online. Suppose it is like a lot of things these days but what can you do?


I'd love to buy more stuff local, but apart from the odd thing I have to get most things online, as there just isn't the availability.

Love the slow loris


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Aah you went with the Simply Soft! Lol. Isn't the sheen of it so pretty. I think it looks a lot more expensive than it actually is. Your bird looks lovely with it! And you're too kind emmav!
> 
> Speaking of yarn and wool shops and the like..... it's endlessly frustrating to me how I have loads of shops around me but with very few exceptions they all stock the same stuff! There is one that is special and does different brands but it is super small and by definition limited on space and scope. But for all the others.... you'd be forgiven for thinking that there were only 2 brands of yarn and knitting/crochet supplies. I would love to buy local- and pay more for it but the choices aren't there. 90% of the time I need to go online. Suppose it is like a lot of things these days but what can you do?
> 
> Here's a few new wee ones. The slow loris has been popular. I created it last weekend and have sold three now. And I had my fastest ever sale on etsy- the little seal pup sold within ten minutes of being listed! I don't even know how they found it that fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I'll give you ladies a laugh.... I crocheted a g-string.... ya. No pictures of that one! I did it for a joke but it's actually comfortable :lol: :lol: :lol: Though just to clarify I only tried it on- I haven't taken to wearing homemade pants. YET.


Yes I gave in and succumbed to temptation!! 
I love it, it's so easy to work with and the finish is beautiful and soft and like you say, such a pretty sheen too!

I'm quite lucky in that I have a local yarn shop that does a few different things, I found some lovely woodlander dk in there and some big chains don't even have it. But it's a tiny, tiny shop hidden in a sort of secret arcade and she started as a sewing shop but people requested wool. She also had this amazing one which I got a few of but can't think of the name, it's in the stash somewhere! 
I've also found some good finds in discount stores and a local bits and bobs store. But there's not a huge selection and like you say I end up buying most online, I find woolwarehouse has great service and customer service, one of my simply softs was frayed at the top on delivery, I called up and they sent another one right away and told me to keep the frayed one as spare.

Loving the seal pup, how sweet it is and slow loris is far too adorable!! I love your little creatures, they all have their own characters which sets them apart.


----------



## Quinzell

jenniferx said:


> Oh and I'll give you ladies a laugh.... I crocheted a g-string.... ya. No pictures of that one! I did it for a joke but it's actually comfortable :lol: :lol: :lol: Though just to clarify I only tried it on- I haven't taken to wearing homemade pants. YET.


Oh, this did make me chuckle...and I need it today  Thank you 

Love the new makes too....gorgeous, as ever!


----------



## MCWillow

Love the new animals Jen - I can well believe the seal got snapped up immediately 

I cant show you most of my stuff as its personalised, and not received yet, and it might get seen!

But I can show you this one, I've just finished it (I forgot how to make a pompom - I had to google it  :lol: )


----------



## branwen

Gorgeous MCWillow


----------



## Megan345

Do any of you know how I might decant thick aloe vera gel into a pump bottle? I've tried a funnel but it's too thick, and a spoon doesn't work very well either. I'd be forever grateful  if not I'll give up and carry on using a tub!


----------



## babycham2002

Megan345 said:


> Do any of you know how I might decant thick aloe vera gel into a pump bottle? I've tried a funnel but it's too thick, and a spoon doesn't work very well either. I'd be forever grateful  if not I'll give up and carry on using a tub!


Okay now I am just guessing here and I could be totally wrong
But if you slightly heated it up would it become more liquid like ~?

Also are you selling this? I love aloe


----------



## branwen

Megan345 said:


> Do any of you know how I might decant thick aloe vera gel into a pump bottle? I've tried a funnel but it's too thick, and a spoon doesn't work very well either. I'd be forever grateful  if not I'll give up and carry on using a tub!


Try a syringe...is that how you spell it lol!I use one for my thick Pinflair glue gel to stick my buttons etc .


----------



## Megan345

babycham2002 said:


> Okay now I am just guessing here and I could be totally wrong
> But if you slightly heated it up would it become more liquid like ~?
> 
> Also are you selling this? I love aloe


There's an idea! I'd have to check if heating it destroys any properties of it though. 
I thought about selling it, I made an orange and geranium aloe gel that worked really well on my eczema. I've also made shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil and aloe moisturising bars and balms. I wasn't sure about the rules on selling things for application to skin though... Maybe I should look into it.



branwen said:


> Try a syringe...is that how you spell it lol!I use one for my thick Pinflair glue gel to stick my buttons etc .


Also a good idea! I love how someone on PF can always solve my problems


----------



## MCWillow

Megan345 said:


> There's an idea! I'd have to check if heating it destroys any properties of it though.
> I thought about selling it, I made an orange and geranium aloe gel that worked really well on my eczema. I've also made shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil and aloe moisturising bars and balms. *I wasn't sure about the rules on selling things for application to skin though... Maybe I should look into it. *
> 
> Also a good idea! I love how someone on PF can always solve my problems


Pogo would be the one to ask!

Your stuff sounds lush  x


----------



## Megan345

MCWillow said:


> Pogo would be the one to ask!
> 
> Your stuff sounds lush  x


Ha, thank you! 

Pogo? Any particular sites I should Google for?

I went to sleep thinking about packaging and ingredients last night 

Also, if I did do this, would anyone be interested in having some free samples and giving me feedback before I sell?


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> Ha, thank you!
> 
> Pogo? Any particular sites I should Google for?
> 
> I went to sleep thinking about packaging and ingredients last night
> 
> Also, if I did do this, would anyone be interested in having some free samples and giving me feedback before I sell?


For cosmetic products you want to google for cosmetics assessments, regulations on selling cosmetics, trade approved weighing scales, and obviously if you do decided to go ahead then supplies of ingredients and packaging  HTH


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Yes I gave in and succumbed to temptation!!
> I love it, it's so easy to work with and the finish is beautiful and soft and like you say, such a pretty sheen too!
> 
> I'm quite lucky in that I have a local yarn shop that does a few different things, I found some lovely woodlander dk in there and some big chains don't even have it. But it's a tiny, tiny shop hidden in a sort of secret arcade and she started as a sewing shop but people requested wool. She also had this amazing one which I got a few of but can't think of the name, it's in the stash somewhere!
> I've also found some good finds in discount stores and a local bits and bobs store. But there's not a huge selection and like you say I end up buying most online, I find woolwarehouse has great service and customer service, one of my simply softs was frayed at the top on delivery, I called up and they sent another one right away and told me to keep the frayed one as spare.
> 
> Loving the seal pup, how sweet it is and slow loris is far too adorable!! I love your little creatures, they all have their own characters which sets them apart.


My shops just have loads of baby yarn.... or the stock rarely changes. The little shop that I do love only orders certain colours with the drops and it changes each time so if I bought a pink colour, chances of me getting it again in the shop 4 weeks down the line aren't high. It's my birthday next week and I seriously think I might just ask my OH for some woolwarehouse vouchers!

Do you know what I've noticed- a good number of my gran's needles have "Made in England" printed on them in a large, proud sort of way. It's almost strange to see! Sad really I guess that I don't think anyone produces these things in the UK any more.

How lovely are these?
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/195871405/exotic-redheart-hand-turned-wooden?ref=related-0
They look very like the Furls only half the price and postage is super reasonable as well. Pity they aren't in the sizes that I make the most use out of.

Louise- Glad I gave you a giggle. Do you know what- it's so easy to make up as you go along + made to measure. Just a triangle and a couple of chains. I did do a nice little aquamarine border as well :lol:


----------



## CaliDog

pogo said:


> For cosmetic products you want to google for cosmetics assessments, regulations on selling cosmetics, trade approved weighing scales, and obviously if you do decided to go ahead then supplies of ingredients and packaging  HTH


Hiya hunny, am after some soap for myself, what types do you have made up at the moment?


----------



## pogo

CaliDog said:


> Hiya hunny, am after some soap for myself, what types do you have made up at the moment?


Hey I have _just_ put up my memory lane soap which i have a couple of slices left: soap loafs - Natural Bullies!

The other smaller ones i can make up fresh anyway, is there anything in particular you're after  x


----------



## CaliDog

Am looking for something lemony and creamy that lathers well, if that makes sense


----------



## pogo

CaliDog said:


> Am looking for something lemony and creamy that lathers well, if that makes sense


I can make you something up special if you'd like


----------



## CaliDog

pogo said:


> I can make you something up special if you'd like


That would be great thank you hunny xx


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> My shops just have loads of baby yarn.... or the stock rarely changes. The little shop that I do love only orders certain colours with the drops and it changes each time so if I bought a pink colour, chances of me getting it again in the shop 4 weeks down the line aren't high. It's my birthday next week and I seriously think I might just ask my OH for some woolwarehouse vouchers!
> 
> Do you know what I've noticed- a good number of my gran's needles have "Made in England" printed on them in a large, proud sort of way. It's almost strange to see! Sad really I guess that I don't think anyone produces these things in the UK any more.
> 
> How lovely are these?
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/195871405/exotic-redheart-hand-turned-wooden?ref=related-0
> They look very like the Furls only half the price and postage is super reasonable as well. Pity they aren't in the sizes that I make the most use out of.
> 
> Louise- Glad I gave you a giggle. Do you know what- it's so easy to make up as you go along + made to measure. Just a triangle and a couple of chains. I did do a nice little aquamarine border as well :lol:


Aw that's not great is it? Especially if the one shop gets some in but then you can't get more of the same colour, that strikes me as quite silly on their part as they are unreliable for a big project.

My christmas list this year will involve yarn, yarn and more yarn!!  The vouchers are a really good idea for a gift!

Those hooks look absolutely beautiful!!! Are they comfy? I'm really weird about what causes pain in my hands.


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Aw that's not great is it? Especially if the one shop gets some in but then you can't get more of the same colour, that strikes me as quite silly on their part as they are unreliable for a big project.
> 
> My christmas list this year will involve yarn, yarn and more yarn!!  The vouchers are a really good idea for a gift!
> 
> Those hooks look absolutely beautiful!!! Are they comfy? I'm really weird about what causes pain in my hands.


They are very comfortable for me- what sort of grip do you use? Pencil or knife? When I use crochet hooks without any kind of support I can get pain in my thumb.

Yeah so they work perfectly for me because they direct the tension in your hands towards the back fingers.... it's sort of hard to describe! But it takes all that pressure off the thumb joint. If you were thinking of of going for a hook like that I would probably go for the Furls because - it's risk free. Their customer service is amazing. If you don't get on with it you can get your money back and they also send you a free ball of yarn which they let you keep even if you need to return the hook. They also have a $500 hand health guarantee... whatever that actually is .....  I also changed my mind last minute for my order- for a more expensive hook- and they changed it for me without having to pay for it!

I'll get you a picture of mine and the way I hold them later- for now I am melting..... my car said 31 degrees today! 31!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> They are very comfortable for me- what sort of grip do you use? Pencil or knife? When I use crochet hooks without any kind of support I can get pain in my thumb.
> 
> Yeah so they work perfectly for me because they direct the tension in your hands towards the back fingers.... it's sort of hard to describe! But it takes all that pressure off the thumb joint. If you were thinking of of going for a hook like that I would probably go for the Furls because - it's risk free. Their customer service is amazing. If you don't get on with it you can get your money back and they also send you a free ball of yarn which they let you keep even if you need to return the hook. They also have a $500 hand health guarantee... whatever that actually is .....  I also changed my mind last minute for my order- for a more expensive hook- and they changed it for me without having to pay for it!
> 
> I'll get you a picture of mine and the way I hold them later- for now I am melting..... my car said 31 degrees today! 31!


Aw bless you! You're so helpful!!! 

I know what you mean, I took my work outside and good grief, it's just soooooo hot!!! 
I came in to the cool house and the giant fan!

I prefer the pencil ones I think, I have a knife one I'm using atm as my other one went. I get pain in the fingers and the palm of my hands, I have artritis and reynards which really both really effects my hands. Sometimes it is the bending and clasping that hurts, if that makes any sense. 
They sound really good, that's nice that you can return it if it's not really to your liking. They really do look beautiful.
I tried fleabubs by lala as they looked so pretty but they murdered my hands and tbh split the yarn so easily it took five times as long to do anything. So I bought the clay to make my own, it's somewhere in the shed I'm using, but haven't unpacked them yet!!

The $500 hand health sounds interesting! Does that include hand nails!!


----------



## jenniferx

Not at all- I'm just grateful to have someone to talk to about these things 










Ok so the hook on the left is mexican cocobolo wood. It's a 3.75mm I use it for the aran weight yarns (up to and around the ones rated for 5mm). 
The dark one on the right is Blackwood, size 3.25mm. I use this for the DK weight yarns.
They are lovely to use. I do reckon though that if you aren't used to wood then it would be worth trying something cheaper first because it does feel quite different to metal. 
I bought the Cocobolo one from :
Loop's online knitting shop 
And the black one was directly from Furls.

Oh I should have said what I meant- re: the grip I was referring to whether you hold the hook like your going to write with it or if you hold it like you would, overhand like holding a knife 
I hold mine like a it's a knife>>










So holding it like this, it's very comfortable for me.

That is such a pity about the ones you bought. Disappointing  I don't think I have had any real disasters with the ones I own. I suppose of mine the Addi swings see the least use and they were quite pricey. I got a nice little wooden one from Germany recently by a company called Holz and Stein. It is made from the remnants from musical instrument manufacture! The quality of it is lovely- though it is just a straight hook, no grip. I've actually gone and lost it. It'll be somewhere in the house!

I know that Furls talk on their website about the hooks being good for people with arthritis and carpal tunnel-but I guess it is just a personal thing in terms of how well it suits individual people. I used to get major pain in my left hand from the way I tensioned my yarn but it just seems not to happen now, even though I haven't changed how I hold it.


----------



## pogo

CaliDog said:


> That would be great thank you hunny xx


Okies  i'll have a play about tomorrow afternoon, and send you a pm as i'm on nights later and had a manic day


----------



## MyMillie

Loving the talk about the hooks Jennifer :thumbup:
I havent been able to do any crochet for a few days, supposed to be making some baby bootees, but my finger on left hand is still swollen  I'm right handed but I think its the way I hold the yarn thats maybe causing the problem? I have tried to change the way of holding yarn but I just keep automatically going back to the original method I've done since learning crochet 

Seeing your pic on holding the hook made me get mine out to see how I hold it, feels like forever since I done any...but it looks like I hold it like a knife too


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Not at all- I'm just grateful to have someone to talk to about these things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so the hook on the left is mexican cocobolo wood. It's a 3.75mm I use it for the aran weight yarns (up to and around the ones rated for 5mm).
> The dark one on the right is Blackwood, size 3.25mm. I use this for the DK weight yarns.
> They are lovely to use. I do reckon though that if you aren't used to wood then it would be worth trying something cheaper first because it does feel quite different to metal.
> I bought the Cocobolo one from :
> Loop's online knitting shop
> And the black one was directly from Furls.
> 
> Oh I should have said what I meant- re: the grip I was referring to whether you hold the hook like your going to write with it or if you hold it like you would, overhand like holding a knife
> I hold mine like a it's a knife>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So holding it like this, it's very comfortable for me.
> 
> That is such a pity about the ones you bought. Disappointing  I don't think I have had any real disasters with the ones I own. I suppose of mine the Addi swings see the least use and they were quite pricey. I got a nice little wooden one from Germany recently by a company called Holz and Stein. It is made from the remnants from musical instrument manufacture! The quality of it is lovely- though it is just a straight hook, no grip. I've actually gone and lost it. It'll be somewhere in the house!
> 
> I know that Furls talk on their website about the hooks being good for people with arthritis and carpal tunnel-but I guess it is just a personal thing in terms of how well it suits individual people. I used to get major pain in my left hand from the way I tensioned my yarn but it just seems not to happen now, even though I haven't changed how I hold it.


Aw thank you, I know it seems so alien to those who don't do it, they don't understand the obsession with yarn and hooks!! Although, when I was young I always was drawn to balls of yarn but couldn't do anything with them except plait friendship bracelets, now at least I have an outlet and an excuse!!!

Hahahaha, I did laugh!! I thought what on earth do you mean by knife or pen, then I thought it must be the flatter ones are knife hooks and the rounder covered ones pen!!! :lol:  I tell you the heat has gone right to my head today!! :001_unsure:
Well I would say knife too, although I change it as I go. How weird, I just hold it and don't think about it! 
It was ok, they are still pretty and can go on my desk, but not so practical!! 

I will have a good look at them I think, I like the idea of the yarn too! 
Plus you've showed me another website where I can indulge!!

Do you hold the yarn tightly? I do it because I find it easier, although everyone advises to have it loose! I sometimes wrap it around my index finger and it's gone completely blue!


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Loving the talk about the hooks Jennifer :thumbup:
> I havent been able to do any crochet for a few days, supposed to be making some baby bootees, but my finger on left hand is still swollen  I'm right handed but I think its the way I hold the yarn thats maybe causing the problem? I have tried to change the way of holding yarn but I just keep automatically going back to the original method I've done since learning crochet
> 
> Seeing your pic on holding the hook made me get mine out to see how I hold it, feels like forever since I done any...but it looks like I hold it like a knife too


Oh no, so sorry to hear about your finger!!  Hope it feels better soon.

Do you wrap the yarn around your finger too?


----------



## emmaviolet

I hope nobody minds me posting this here, I think it's somewhat crafty to a degree!

I have a cupboard in my room and _everything_ needed painting and decorating. So the cupboard need freshening up and it has big spaces along it, so I had the idea to do a wallpaper patchwork on the panels. 
So I collected up a few wallpapers and cut them in squares and yesterday finally decided to put them all up.
I have to say I'm really happy with the overall effect of it, I did the cupboard door and the actual inside door too. It looks really good IRL.

So I just thought I'd share it here.







Been quite a productive few days here.


----------



## branwen

Some nice vintage wallpapers used there...Great idea Emma


----------



## emmaviolet

branwen said:


> Some nice vintage wallpapers used there...Great idea Emma


Aw thank you. I was going for vintage inspired prints as that's what I have for my room, things like a crystaly chandelier and a pretty mannequin. 
It was also tonnes of fun to do too!


----------



## pogo

Looks awesome Emma


----------



## emmaviolet

pogo said:


> Looks awesome Emma


Aw thank you.


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear about your finger!!  Hope it feels better soon.
> 
> Do you wrap the yarn around your finger too?


Thank you, bless ya!..... I have to say the [email protected]@dy finger is getting on my nerves now, the swelling just wont go down, I first thought it must be the heat so put ice on it, didnt work, so I'm just 'riding it out' till the flipping thing decides to go down 

I do wrap yarn around, but, I noticed a couple of weeks ago that I hold it very exaggerated, (will try and take a pic tomorrow to show what I mean) ....I tried to alter it, but I just keep going back to it un-subconsciously when I'm trying to concentrate on a pattern ....grrr why cant my hands keep up with what I want them to do? 
Maybe I have to start all over again and practice a new way of doing crochet and focus just on 'how' to do it to stop the swelling and pain? rather on just the desire to make something .....


----------



## MyMillie

Oh My Emma! what you have done to your cupboard doors is just simply beautiful!!....and is full of the style and images I love too,


----------



## MCWillow

That looks gorgeous Emma! :thumbup:


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Oh My Emma! what you have done to your cupboard doors is just simply beautiful!!....and is full of the style and images I love too,


Aw thank you so much! You sound like you have similar taste to me! 
I just love some of the images of the flowers or birds with that vintage feel.

I really hope your finger gets better. I don't know what else to suggest other then ice, unless maybe it's somehow got infected, maybe a sting or bite without you knowing? 



MCWillow said:


> That looks gorgeous Emma! :thumbup:


Thank you!

I have to say I'm really thrilled with it. I had it in my mind what I wanted to do, but it turned out even better, I have to say!


----------



## MCWillow

I might have some exciting news - but I might not - all still too early to say, so not jinxing anything - just all keep your fingers crossed and keep touching any wooden objects you pass, for me 

In the meantime here is the latest makes - I now have a cat collection of bags - not very exciting as you have already seen them on the last cushions :blush:

I do have a couple of other things I have made, but cant post them until the people receiving have actually received them!!


----------



## jenniferx

Emma your cupboard is amazing! That sort of thing is just to my taste. It looks so well done as well. 

Yarn holding- I think I tension my yarn in a very wrong way. I say wrong because for the longest time it caused me quite a bit of discomfort and I am sure that it only doesn't now because my muscles and joints have gotten used to it. I've watched umpteen videos of better ways to do it but I can't get the hang of it at all. It's the same with knitting for me to. There are two distinct ways to knit (English and Continental). I do English and I am so slow compared to the other method because I literally let go of the right needle with every stitch to wrap around the yarn. But I can't change!

I'll try and get a picture of how I hold the yarn later- I don't think describing it will help!

Willow- Super excited to hear what this news is!  x

Millie- That sucks about your hand  I've probably mentioned it before on here but in the beginning I really over did it and ended up needing a full 2 weeks of no crocheting to recover it.


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> Aw thank you so much! You sound like you have similar taste to me!
> I just love some of the images of the flowers or birds with that vintage feel.
> 
> I really hope your finger gets better. I don't know what else to suggest other then ice, unless maybe it's somehow got infected, maybe a sting or bite without you knowing?
> 
> Thanks Emma... I think what Jennifer said about going mad and doing too much at first could be my problem  but, it does seem to be going down a little today, but I obviously need to rest it longer.....hope it heals soon though because the baby I have to make the booties for will be starting school before she gets them :lol:
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I have to say I'm really thrilled with it. I had it in my mind what I wanted to do, but it turned out even better, I have to say!





jenniferx said:


> Emma your cupboard is amazing! That sort of thing is just to my taste. It looks so well done as well.
> 
> Yarn holding- I think I tension my yarn in a very wrong way. I say wrong because for the longest time it caused me quite a bit of discomfort and I am sure that it only doesn't now because my muscles and joints have gotten used to it. I've watched umpteen videos of better ways to do it but I can't get the hang of it at all. It's the same with knitting for me to. There are two distinct ways to knit (English and Continental). I do English and I am so slow compared to the other method because I literally let go of the right needle with every stitch to wrap around the yarn. But I can't change!
> 
> I'll try and get a picture of how I hold the yarn later- I don't think describing it will help!
> 
> I will try and get a pic of how I always end up crocheting too
> 
> Willow- Super excited to hear what this news is!  x
> 
> Millie- That sucks about your hand  I've probably mentioned it before on here but in the beginning I really over did it and ended up needing a full 2 weeks of no crocheting to recover it.


Thanks, I think your right about the over doing, my poor old fingers wonder what the heck is happening


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Emma your cupboard is amazing! That sort of thing is just to my taste. It looks so well done as well.
> 
> Yarn holding- I think I tension my yarn in a very wrong way. I say wrong because for the longest time it caused me quite a bit of discomfort and I am sure that it only doesn't now because my muscles and joints have gotten used to it. I've watched umpteen videos of better ways to do it but I can't get the hang of it at all. It's the same with knitting for me to. There are two distinct ways to knit (English and Continental). I do English and I am so slow compared to the other method because I literally let go of the right needle with every stitch to wrap around the yarn. But I can't change!
> 
> I'll try and get a picture of how I hold the yarn later- I don't think describing it will help!
> 
> Willow- Super excited to hear what this news is!  x
> 
> Millie- That sucks about your hand  I've probably mentioned it before on here but in the beginning I really over did it and ended up needing a full 2 weeks of no crocheting to recover it.


Thank you Jennifer, it seems a few of us on here have very similar tastes!


I know what you mean, when starting out I kept watching the videos on how to hold the yarn and tried to change to a looser one which they suggest being easier to get the yarn, but it made my work looser and a bit sloppier, so I just went back to my seemingly made up way! 

MyMillie, I hope a bit of rest will do it some good. It's awful when you are itching to do a project but your body tells you no. 
Sending healing vibes your way so you can get back to crafting!!


----------



## jenniferx

I know! Don't we! It makes me sad we're in different countries because I think we'd be good friends. Hanging out friends I mean, I already consider lots of you friends 

Ok so here's how I hold yarn.... clear as mud probably. 









What you can't see is that my little finger and the one beside it are just holding the working yarn in against my palm, I know most people wrap it but I can't it doesn't work for me.

I made this little monkey today. 

















I think he's sweet but I also think I need to maybe stop now with any new designs and focus on building up some stock of the present ones. It's a privilege to be busy throughout the year but I'm getting scarce opportunity to actually make any in reserve now and I'm getting worried about Christmas time!


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> MyMillie, I hope a bit of rest will do it some good. It's awful when you are itching to do a project but your body tells you no.
> Sending healing vibes your way so you can get back to crafting!!


Aaaw thank you, it's so much appreciated .... I sure need some healing vibes lately


----------



## ForestWomble

Loving what everyone is doing. 

emmaviolet: yes it is awful when you are itching to do a project but your body says no, I really want to get on with my project but have to do it outside and my body and heat do not get on!


----------



## MyMillie

The way you hold your wool is almost identical to me, only difference is I keep the yarn tension with my ring finger..... I think I must be holding my middle finger very tensely as I use it with my thumb to hold onto the work, it's the one with most pain and swelling?..... grrr I want my young hands back 

Ooooo the little monkey is so adorable


----------



## branwen

Healing vibes sent to everyone that needs them


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> I know! Don't we! It makes me sad we're in different countries because I think we'd be good friends. Hanging out friends I mean, I already consider lots of you friends
> 
> Ok so here's how I hold yarn.... clear as mud probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you can't see is that my little finger and the one beside it are just holding the working yarn in against my palm, I know most people wrap it but I can't it doesn't work for me.
> 
> I made this little monkey today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's sweet but I also think I need to maybe stop now with any new designs and focus on building up some stock of the present ones. It's a privilege to be busy throughout the year but I'm getting scarce opportunity to actually make any in reserve now and I'm getting worried about Christmas time!


Oh your little monkey is so sweet! I don't know how you come up with these beautiful designs! I don't think I could do that, I better at following them! 

Oh you are so right! I wish we were all nearer, I'm sure we would get along so well! Actually I don't know where most of you are, I only just spotted Mymillie is from Notts (that's where Alfie originates!) 
Maybe one day we will all meet up and have a big craft meeting! 
I don't know if you agree, but I do find a lot of people who craft are very friendly and encouraging, from the people in the shops to some forums and this thread especially!!

I think I hold my yarn very similarly, except I twist it around and around my index finger!



Animallover26 said:


> Loving what everyone is doing.
> 
> emmaviolet: yes it is awful when you are itching to do a project but your body says no, I really want to get on with my project but have to do it outside and my body and heat do not get on!


I know, it's so awful! For the past couple of weeks I had to have a real rest as I was so dizzy my eyes couldn't focus properly.
I have been very bad with the heat in recent years and it completely depleted
my energy after two or so minutes. 
Is there no way you could bring it in and maybe put down a drop sheet or something? Or just wish and hope that this heat starts to cool down!


----------



## MCWillow

emmaviolet said:


> ,
> Oh you are so right! I wish we were all nearer, I'm sure we would get along so well! Actually I don't know where most of you are, I only just spotted Mymillie is from Notts (that's where Alfie originates!)
> Maybe one day we will all meet up and have a big craft meeting!
> I don't know if you agree, but I do find a lot of people who craft are very friendly and encouraging, from the people in the shops to some forums and this thread especially!!


It would be alright for you woolly people - you could just turn up with a ball of yarn and a hook or some needles - I would need to bring Sewphia and a battery pack, fabric, a selection of threads and bobbins and spare needles - it would be worse than getting from the carpark to the festival grounds at Glasto! :lol:

Seriously though - you are right - my local Singer shop people are amazing, and will take me round the back to actually show me how to do things on the machine whenever I ask them for advice  :thumbup:

Hope everyones aches and pains heal up soon xx

ARGH! Forgot to say I love the little monkey - sorry x


----------



## Guest

We need a PF collective to start knocking these out i think!


----------



## MCWillow

Thank god I don't do woolly stuff! :lol:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Thank god I don't do woolly stuff! :lol:


How cute does the little one top right look though...


----------



## emmaviolet

MCWillow said:


> It would be alright for you woolly people - you could just turn up with a ball of yarn and a hook or some needles - I would need to bring Sewphia and a battery pack, fabric, a selection of threads and bobbins and spare needles - it would be worse than getting from the carpark to the festival grounds at Glasto! :lol:
> 
> Seriously though - you are right - my local Singer shop people are amazing, and will take me round the back to actually show me how to do things on the machine whenever I ask them for advice  :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyones aches and pains heal up soon xx
> 
> ARGH! Forgot to say I love the little monkey - sorry x


Haha, you'd have to come up with a new craft to come!! Maybe some hand stitching instead? 

I know, the people are so interested in what you're doing, wanting to help or advise. That's in person or on here on this thread, look at hoe helpful Jennifer has been to us crocheters! Everyone just wants each other to do well!
I think this thread is the most positive we have on PF!

It really is such a shame we are not just down the road from each other.


----------



## jenniferx

Aww thanks guys re: the monkey. I find making up the new things the most rewarding aspect of it all. It's funny because some things are just nicer to do than others. The monkey is lovely. The slow loris can be a chore. Pugs are OK. Japanese Chin seems to take forever.... Grub the owl is a nice one to do, as are the Mystery Balls. Sloth is a bit laborious.

The funniest thing is that I can't really read patterns.... I mean I sort of can. I know what the stitches are and everything but it just doesn't come together for me. It's like following a baking recipe. I always get it wrong! And I get a lot of satisfaction putting together original things.

I have a notebook - this one>>>









Where I write down what I have done so I can repeat it.

I'm in Belfast, Northern Ireland. So I daresay no where near most of you.

Emma I do totally agree! And it's nice to have somewhere online that is supportive and "safe". In fact the only exception I can think of where people aren't so nice is FB! Someone called my things retarded a while ago...they specifically shared it in order to slag it off which was charming :lol: I've also given up on most of the FB groups-I saw someone told to rip up what they had made because it was crap....and half the time when I have contributed I just get comments saying, "pattern?". I find it a bit rude and unpleasant! Not everyone of course, some are very helpful and sweet but there are rotters amongst them. I use the internet to relax and enjoy not to engage with angry people so the less of that the better!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Aww thanks guys re: the monkey. I find making up the new things the most rewarding aspect of it all. It's funny because some things are just nicer to do than others. The monkey is lovely. The slow loris can be a chore. Pugs are OK. Japanese Chin seems to take forever.... Grub the owl is a nice one to do, as are the Mystery Balls. Sloth is a bit laborious.
> 
> The funniest thing is that I can't really read patterns.... I mean I sort of can. I know what the stitches are and everything but it just doesn't come together for me. It's like following a baking recipe. I always get it wrong! And I get a lot of satisfaction putting together original things.
> 
> I have a notebook - this one>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I write down what I have done so I can repeat it.
> 
> I'm in Belfast, Northern Ireland. So I daresay no where near most of you.
> 
> Emma I do totally agree! And it's nice to have somewhere online that is supportive and "safe". In fact the only exception I can think of where people aren't so nice is FB! Someone called my things retarded a while ago...they specifically shared it in order to slag it off which was charming :lol: I've also given up on most of the FB groups-I saw someone told to rip up what they had made because it was crap....and half the time when I have contributed I just get comments saying, "pattern?". I find it a bit rude and unpleasant! Not everyone of course, some are very helpful and sweet but there are rotters amongst them. I use the internet to relax and enjoy not to engage with angry people so the less of that the better!


I can't believe you can make all of these beautiful things off your own mind but find reading the patterns hard!! 
I wish I could make things up like you, maybe I'm too follow the lines sort of thing.I feel more secure in a way with something to follow! 

I love that note book, how cute!

It's made me really sad to hear of the horrid things people have said about your beautiful creations.  I have no idea why anyone would ever be so mean, even if you didn't like something or it wasn't to your taste, why on earth do you have to insult them or share them to insult them? You could just pass them by. People are horrible.
I'm sure there may of been an element of envy there, I'm not one who throws that around when people disagree or have an opinion on something, but your creatures are just so sweet and unique that in this it can be the only explanation. 
I don't do facebook, I don't think much good comes from it, it seems to attract some of the worst people too. If they can turn something as lovely as home made crafts into nastiness then it must be so!

It is nice to have somewhere nice to come to, I know even if there's big drama kicking off over in dog chat, this crafters thread will be a lovely welcoming place! 

I'm in the far outskirts of London (so not the city), but I don't think any here are around here either.


----------



## pogo

Now it's been sent - Callidog's lemon scented soap bar with lemon sugar crystals on top


----------



## ForestWomble

emmaviolet said:


> I know, it's so awful! For the past couple of weeks I had to have a real rest as I was so dizzy my eyes couldn't focus properly.
> I have been very bad with the heat in recent years and it completely depleted
> my energy after two or so minutes.
> Is there no way you could bring it in and maybe put down a drop sheet or something? Or just wish and hope that this heat starts to cool down!


Sorry to hear about the dizziness. *offers hugs*

I work outside because I'm doing painting at the moment, as soon as that is done I can do everything else inside.
I think I will just carry on wishing for cooler weather!

I've been working on my knitting though, could someone explain to me how to hold the needles please? I know I am not holding them correctly and I end up with my hand cramping and pain down my wrist, after only 10/15 minutes.

This is what I am working on:







(not my own work)


----------



## Sarah1983

Love the monkey Jenniferx. I've been lucky on Facebook groups for cross stitch, everyone is really supportive of each other and the worst you tend to get is a "well it's not something I'd stitch myself but it looks great" or similar. One poor lady on a non stitching group though was called boring and dull and told that no man would want her because she cross stitches :yikes: I actually seem to get more stick for reading than cross stitch, lost a "friend" over a book I read a few weeks ago 

And those beards! They're hilarious!

EV, love the cupboard. If I tried that it would look like a 3 year old had thrown a bunch of cut up wallpaper at a gluey door :lol: Yours looks very professional though.

Hope all those who need to heal do so quickly, it's no fun when injury or illness stops us working on our hobbies!

And now here's more of my not so impressive looking splodge of beigey, ****** and blacky type colours  I promise it will look just as impressive as the train at some point :lol: Probably once I've finished the top row (this is the last full page, the next only has about 2,000 stitches on it) and moved on to the next. Altogether I've done about 36,000 stitches on this so far.


----------



## pogo

Sarah1983 said:


> Love the monkey Jenniferx. I've been lucky on Facebook groups for cross stitch, everyone is really supportive of each other and the worst you tend to get is a "well it's not something I'd stitch myself but it looks great" or similar. One poor lady on a non stitching group though was called boring and dull and told that no man would want her because she cross stitches :yikes: I actually seem to get more stick for reading than cross stitch, lost a "friend" over a book I read a few weeks ago
> 
> And those beards! They're hilarious!
> 
> EV, love the cupboard. If I tried that it would look like a 3 year old had thrown a bunch of cut up wallpaper at a gluey door :lol: Yours looks very professional though.
> 
> Hope all those who need to heal do so quickly, it's no fun when injury or illness stops us working on our hobbies!
> 
> And now here's more of my not so impressive looking splodge of beigey, ****** and blacky type colours  I promise it will look just as impressive as the train at some point :lol: Probably once I've finished the top row (this is the last full page, the next only has about 2,000 stitches on it) and moved on to the next. Altogether I've done about 36,000 stitches on this so far.


I must admit I really don't _look_ like the type of person who would enjoy soap making, or any sort of crafty homemade hobby, and the amount of people that look at me like i've just s*** in their handbag when i say i'm a soap maker is unbelieveable :lol:

The cross stitch is looking awesome!


----------



## CaliDog

pogo said:


> Now it's been sent - Callidog's lemon scented soap bar with lemon sugar crystals on top


I can't wait to get it!!! Thanks so much xx


----------



## MCWillow

Which outskirts are you on Emma? I am in Surrey, and can be in London in 30 mins on the train, so not that far depending which side of London your outskirts are 

Been playing around designing a mini messenger bag today - they are all a bit different as I was tweaking the pattern for each one - perfect for dog treats and pooh bags on a walk, and enough room for your phone and keys as well


----------



## branwen

Pogo love the sound of that soap 

MCWillow love the bags...


----------



## BlueJay

MCWillow said:


> Which outskirts are you on Emma? I am in Surrey, and can be in London in 30 mins on the train, so not that far depending which side of London your outskirts are
> 
> Been playing around designing a mini messenger bag today - they are all a bit different as I was tweaking the pattern for each one - perfect for dog treats and pooh bags on a walk, and enough room for your phone and keys as well


Loving those! 

Not a craft (boooo me!), but here's my Sherlock Holmes badger


----------



## lucyandsandy

Wow amazing things on here I just looked through all the pages! I have been making lots of loom bands for my children and at youth club, including 3d strawberries and snakes


----------



## MCWillow

lucyandsandy said:


> Wow amazing things on here I just looked through all the pages! I have been making lots of loom bands for my children and at youth club, including 3d strawberries and snakes


Pics - or it didnt happen!! :lol:


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> I can't believe you can make all of these beautiful things off your own mind but find reading the patterns hard!!
> I wish I could make things up like you, maybe I'm too follow the lines sort of thing.I feel more secure in a way with something to follow!
> 
> I love that note book, how cute!
> 
> It's made me really sad to hear of the horrid things people have said about your beautiful creations.  I have no idea why anyone would ever be so mean, even if you didn't like something or it wasn't to your taste, why on earth do you have to insult them or share them to insult them? You could just pass them by. People are horrible.
> I'm sure there may of been an element of envy there, I'm not one who throws that around when people disagree or have an opinion on something, but your creatures are just so sweet and unique that in this it can be the only explanation.
> I don't do facebook, I don't think much good comes from it, it seems to attract some of the worst people too. If they can turn something as lovely as home made crafts into nastiness then it must be so!
> 
> It is nice to have somewhere nice to come to, I know even if there's big drama kicking off over in dog chat, this crafters thread will be a lovely welcoming place!
> 
> I'm in the far outskirts of London (so not the city), but I don't think any here are around here either.


It doesn't make sense does it? I mean if you know what the stitches are a pattern shouldn't be a problem but I just always read it wrong, go my own way or question it and it just never ends up well! And then you have the issue of the USA/UK terms and it becomes more grief, Lol. Funny, I don't have the same difficulty with knitting patterns. I follow them more readily!

I honestly don't know why people are so unpleasant- I think sometimes they're trying to be funny or they just enjoy hurting others. At the time it did upset me a little because it feels very personal but what can you do? I suppose it is the risk you take if you put yourself "out there". And I have many lovely comments to counter it.
Sarah- People are just so weird! Can't get my head around it. And holy moly, 36k stitches! If you were crocheting I can't even imagine how big that would be.... and how much yarn you'd need 

Pogo- Looks wonderful, as always  
Willow- Those looks great! I think the cherry one is my fav!

AnimalLover- I hold my needles like this>>>> (picture not me!!!!)








You tube is really good for this sort of thing. If you search for English style and continental style knitting you'll see two different ways to hold the needles and tension the yarn. I use English style because it was just what I was taught years ago. I think doing any new activity will hurt at the start. It certainly did for me with both crochet and knitting after a long break. 

Lucyandsandy- I listened to a radio discussion on radio 2 about loom bands today! I don't really know much about them but it's nice to see something creative and old skool doing so well!


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah, thank you for the lovely compliment, I'm really glad it turned out looking nice.
My Mother said similar to you, but unlike you she has not one bit of artistic vision or capabilities. She can't even paint a wall or furniture or anything. It's a bit of a running joke. I've always done artistic things like be a dancer or draw or paint and now crochet and I've always decorated well, but the family always tell her to not pick up a paint brush! 
Your stitching looks amazing, I can't believe the amount of stitches though! :scared:

Willow the bags look lovely. They're perfect for taking out for the day!
I'm near waltham Abbey, if you know where it is. I think it's on the further side of London to you.

Jennifer, I think sometimes the patterns are made overly complex for what they are essentially.

Pogo your soap looks really nice, I really like your tray pot thing behind the soaps, looks lovely and rustic.

AL, thankfully it's eased up now. I always have an underlying dizziness but when it's bad I have to keep an eye on it so can't do much of anything, except crochet! 
I hope your able to get out and the heat eases off for you.
Good luck with the knitting, I have no advice at all, I wanted to start last year but couldn't get far at all and then turned to crochet which I took to much easier, so sadly I dropped it. I may turn back to it oneday as I like some of the jumpers you can create with knitting.


----------



## ForestWomble

Thank you jenniferx, I'll look up youtube and I will carry on trying to get my own photos to show you all some of the crafty stuff I do. 

Emma: Very pleased to hear the dizziness has eased.


----------



## CaliDog

Yay my soap from Pogo came today it's absolutely gorgeous!!! Thank you again hunny!!!


----------



## pogo

CaliDog said:


> Yay my soap from Pogo came today it's absolutely gorgeous!!! Thank you again hunny!!!


you're very welcome  glad you like it


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> Pogo your soap looks really nice, I really like your tray pot thing behind the soaps, looks lovely and rustic.
> 
> AL, thankfully it's eased up now. I always have an underlying dizziness but when it's bad I have to keep an eye on it so can't do much of anything, except crochet!
> I hope your able to get out and the heat eases off for you.
> Good luck with the knitting, I have no advice at all, I wanted to start last year but couldn't get far at all and then turned to crochet which I took to much easier, so sadly I dropped it. I may turn back to it oneday as I like some of the jumpers you can create with knitting.


Thanks  it's my kitchen garden where i've got a few herbs growing :thumbup:


----------



## lucyandsandy

Very easy to make fishtail loom braclets and a couple of other styles, a multi coloured 3D strawberry and snake. Had started running out of bands!

Bit boring but I like them!


----------



## MCWillow

I can show you these now that they have been received  Personalised tote shopping bags with flower detail and a lavender sachet - the fabrics were chosen for each one as it reflected the person it was for 

For Mavis









For Norris









For Percy









For Vera


----------



## branwen

They are gorgeous MCWillow...


----------



## branwen

I made this card for someone in a Birthday card club on a craft forum...she asked if they were rabbits...do they look like rabbits I don't think she liked it


----------



## MCWillow

Ahhh I think thats cute!

They look like rabbits to me - in bumble bee costumes


----------



## branwen

Awww they are from stamps called Happy Hoppers...and they are called bumble and hop-it I like to think they are bumble bees  But they probably are rabbits dressed up lol!


----------



## jenniferx

Willow- Those are lovely , I bet they were all really pleased. 

Branwen- I think that card is really sweet- they look like rabbit/bumblebee hybrids to me 

Lucy&Sandy- I never knew that you could make 3d objects with them, I thought they were bracelets  I noticed Rory McIlroy was wearing one last week when he won the Open.

I decided to make the monkey in a brownish wool. I like them both but brown is more 'monkey'. The wool is lovely to work with but quite expensive.










And so much for no more designs :lol: there is now a Mystery Penguin. To be fair, someone requested a couple of custom jobs on Fri. and I thought they were nice enough to add to the permanent line.


----------



## MCWillow

OMG - That penguin - hes gorgeous!!

Have you ever made a duck? I think I'd like a duck :yesnod:

Todays makes - hedgehog lunch bags


----------



## CKins

jenniferx said:


>


I NEED that in my life. Penguins are my favourite animal, have been for as long as I can remember! I have a collection of hundreds of penguin ornaments made from any kind of material you can think of! They are currently tucked away in a drawer but I'd like to have them out on display again, perhaps in our new house, which is about 3 times the size of our current one


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks  I have him listed in my shop. I'll tell you what's interesting..... most men aren't really into small crochet animals- with the exception of penguins! I've made a number of penguins in different forms and all but one have gone to men!

Willow- I made a duckling once.... though it was a sculpture rather than crochet 










I got some new yarn today a great big 200g ball of James C Brett Marble Chunky. I saw a scarf in the shop made from it and it was so lovely I wanted to make it for myself. It was a really pretty stitch- the lady said it was moss stitch but it didn't look like the moss stitch I am used to..... hmmmmmn. I think I'll have to do some investigating. I also learnt linen stitch yesterday and it's a beauty. But ever so slow. I think I'll restrict that one to manageable sizes- ie: no 70 scarves!


----------



## MCWillow

OMG!! I NEED that duck!! Wheres the LOVE button?

Any plans to make another?? *looks all pleading and stuff*

Todays make - cat applique bag, just got a couple of coloured tote bags in, to try out, I like the bags a lot, even though they are more expensive!

This was made to customer specs 









Extra large flower detail









All packaged ready to post tomorrow


----------



## branwen

Love the Penguin and the duckling is so so cute Jennifer 


MCWillow I love the flower..lovely colour on the bag too


----------



## jenniferx

Re the duck, not at the moment  But thank you. I do hardly any of the sculptures these days. People are usually very kind about them but they take much longer, are less "fun" to make, cost much more and sell less well! So all in all it's the kind of thing that you have to be properly motivated by for it's own sake.

Omg- I am loving this new yarn. I managed to find the version of moss stitch i needed, thankfully it's the most basic! Very easy to do.










I love these self-striping yarns. I think they're so pretty. My only gripe with it is that it is officially 6mm but that seems to be a generous - you can easily go down to 4.5mm needles with it. It's loose enough down a needle size! I can't believe how much I've managed to knit in just a day.... a year ago it took me weeks and weeks to make a scarf- at this speed I reckon I could finish one with a bit of dedication, at this gauge in about 5 days.

For my birthday my other half has bought me wool warehouse vouchers- another pair of addi needles for my knitting and a big 9mm kinki amibari crochet hook.  My parents got me vouchers for my local craft shop


----------



## MollySmith

Wanted to say thank you to some of you for the items donated to my sale - we've raised £200 which will be matched £ for £!

Here's some more info and photos
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/374124-craft-cake-sale-thanks-results.html


----------



## pogo

Made this late last night, baby powder scented whipped body butter - made with shea butter, cocoa butter, mango butter, coconut oil, sweet almond oil and vitamin e. Even the Mr has had a try  and it's all for me, well I need to test the recipe


----------



## branwen

That sounds Yummy Pogo


----------



## MCWillow

I got my first ever order on my website yesterday :thumbup:  

So so chuffed 

And, can you all keep your fingers crossed for me for tomorrow! I am going to be judged on my work, that may or may not result in a nice order! I even made them sample appliques! Have also sent a bag and a cushion, that I made previously, which I think would work well for them - anyway, touch wood, chuck that salt over your shoulder, salute to lone magpies and cross those fingers 

Sample 1









Sample 2









Sample 3









Bag









Cushion









:scared:


----------



## pogo

They look awesome Mc best of luck with it  x


----------



## jenniferx

Pogo- That looks amazing. Everytime I see your stuff I just want to have a long bath!  

Willow- Congratulations  Hopefully the first of very many more to come! It's a little early to be conducting a "review of the year" but haven't we all come so far? Everything crossed for you tomorrow too- I'm certain it will go well!

I've a bit of news but it's going to be a while (Sept) before I can tell anyone! Sounds a bit cryptic I know but you'll know why when I can eventually reveal all!


----------



## pogo

Thanks Jennifer  well i'm off for a long bath now anyway!


----------



## LouLatch

MCWillow said:


> Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!!!!!
> 
> Everyone here is so clever, I wish I could make up my own bits and pieces.
Click to expand...


----------



## branwen

Good Luck MCWillow


----------



## MyMillie

Good Luck MCWillow!..... but I dont think you need it, your work is brill!

As always, there are some wonderful crafts being made by all you lovely peeps! ....'love' them all


----------



## Sarah1983

Good luck mcwillow! Not that I think you need it, your stuff is fantastic 

Hubby has told me to kit up another cross stitch while we're sure we have the money. I love him to bits sometimes  But it's all very well saying it, I have a wish list of 120 charts to choose from :yikes: I've managed to narrow it down to 10 but getting it down any further than that is proving to be impossible. Think I might have to go with a random number generator.


----------



## Lauren5159

Good luck, MC  I'm sure you'll do fabulously!!!

Pogo, please let me know if you decide to sell some body butter... It looks utterly device 

I haven't visited this thread in a while, which sucks but I've been busy setting up a wee business  So far, it's going really well and I'm enjoying it 

Some examples of what I've made:

Fleece-lined Hound collar:









London:









Okay, admittedly I didn't make this one, but I'm dying to make a collar with it:


----------



## pogo

Thanks hun  yes i will be selling the body butter eventually, just crossing the T's and dotting I's ATM  x


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah1983 said:


> Good luck mcwillow! Not that I think you need it, your stuff is fantastic
> 
> Hubby has told me to kit up another cross stitch while we're sure we have the money. I love him to bits sometimes  But it's all very well saying it, I have a wish list of 120 charts to choose from :yikes: I've managed to narrow it down to 10 but getting it down any further than that is proving to be impossible. Think I might have to go with a random number generator.


Aw that's really sweet!!

Snap one up now before he changes his mind!!! 

You could put the shortlist on here and we could take a vote!


----------



## Sarah1983

emmaviolet said:


> Aw that's really sweet!!
> 
> Snap one up now before he changes his mind!!!
> 
> You could put the shortlist on here and we could take a vote!


Haha, that's what I did last time  I went with the random number generator this time (for the sake of speed before he changes his mind  ) and the winner was this one.


By the same artist as my White Tiger oddly enough. Another one with a hell of a lot of little detail in there which is what I wanted, I prefer stitching those and seeing the little details appearing rather than having to wait for the big picture.


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah1983 said:


> Haha, that's what I did last time  I went with the random number generator this time (for the sake of speed before he changes his mind  ) and the winner was this one.
> 
> 
> By the same artist as my White Tiger oddly enough. Another one with a hell of a lot of little detail in there which is what I wanted, I prefer stitching those and seeing the little details appearing rather than having to wait for the big picture.


Oh wow!!!! That is going to be amazing!!! Such great detail!
I think I would be the same, you get to see something achieved each time you do some work on it.

Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## emmaviolet

Good luck Mcwillow and Jennifer!!!! How are we going to wait until September to here Jennifer's news?!!  I'm sure you'll both be amazing!!

Love the penguin Jennifer! And even though you wanted to stock up in time for xmas, I'm sure you'll be getting more orders for the penguins around xmas time!
Ooooh how lucky with all your vouchers!! Bet they get spent quickly!
Love the stripy yarn, I have some lovely James C Brett wool, my LYS does loads of lovely ones all the time. 

Pogo, that cream looks and sounds delicious!! Put me down for a jar when it's ready for sale!

Lauren your collars look really good! Lovely and comfy on the dogs neck too!

Mcwillow, the bags all look amazing! I love the button bit on the top with your branding on, really cute!


----------



## Sarah1983

emmaviolet said:


> Oh wow!!!! That is going to be amazing!!! Such great detail!
> I think I would be the same, you get to see something achieved each time you do some work on it.
> 
> Can't wait to see this one.


I know, so many little details in it! And the patterns are so good that all those little details will show up in the stitching. There's a mini version of the same chart which would be much quicker to stitch but they sacrifice detail to make them quicker. And having seen the mini version of the train I'm stitching you lose a LOT of detail


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> Good luck Mcwillow and Jennifer!!!! How are we going to wait until September to here Jennifer's news?!!  I'm sure you'll both be amazing!!
> 
> Love the penguin Jennifer! And even though you wanted to stock up in time for xmas, I'm sure you'll be getting more orders for the penguins around xmas time!
> Ooooh how lucky with all your vouchers!! Bet they get spent quickly!
> Love the stripy yarn, I have some lovely James C Brett wool, my LYS does loads of lovely ones all the time.
> 
> Pogo, that cream looks and sounds delicious!! Put me down for a jar when it's ready for sale!
> 
> Lauren your collars look really good! Lovely and comfy on the dogs neck too!
> 
> Mcwillow, the bags all look amazing! I love the button bit on the top with your branding on, really cute!


Thanks hun  I shall put you down for a jar!


----------



## emmaviolet

pogo said:


> Thanks hun  I shall put you down for a jar!


Ooooh yes please! Can't wait!


----------



## LouLatch

My first attempt at crocheting from a graph. Im pleased with it although the tail doesn't look too great.



This is the graph I used, but I missed out the wall the cats sat on to make it easier for a first go. http://rucniprace.cz/k_v/vzory/kv-p006-kocka-predloha.jpg


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]9mUslD5PmCo[/youtube_browser]

Any knitters got some spare squares?


----------



## jopetportraits

Hi everyone, hope I'm ok to post these here. Hand painted glass sun catchers. Various designs for different occasions. Here are some examples. Loving all your work by the way. Especially the sewn items as I'm totally rubbish at sewing.


----------



## Sarah1983

Looks good Loulatch 

Love those Jo, so bright and cheerful looking.

Have ordered everything I need for my Wizards Lab cross stitch so now just have to wait impatiently for it all to arrive and then I can add it into my stitchy rotation. I WANT IT NOW!!!!!


----------



## jopetportraits

> Love those Jo, so bright and cheerful looking.


Thank you Sarah.


----------



## MCWillow

Love those suncatchers Jo!

I hate zips! That is all!!!!


----------



## branwen

Hate them too MCWillow


----------



## jenniferx

emmaviolet said:


> Good luck Mcwillow and Jennifer!!!! How are we going to wait until September to here Jennifer's news?!!  I'm sure you'll both be amazing!!
> 
> Love the penguin Jennifer! And even though you wanted to stock up in time for xmas, I'm sure you'll be getting more orders for the penguins around xmas time!
> Ooooh how lucky with all your vouchers!! Bet they get spent quickly!
> Love the stripy yarn, I have some lovely James C Brett wool, my LYS does loads of lovely ones all the time.


Lol, I can't wait to say. It's news I've been sitting on for over a month already, which is torturing me!

Thank you  The penguin is off to a new home in the USA now. And all of the current crop of Mystery Balls are gone now too if anyone remembers them, Flute, June, Clover, Myrtle....all across the world now. 3 different countries.

Speaking of pretty yarns..... I like this one as well  I only bought it because I was paying by card and needed to make it up to a fiver. It's beautifully soft and nice to work with.










I actually haven't spent any of my vouchers yet! I'm going to break it down so that I stock up on the things that I actually need and then use the rest buying speculatively!

Everything has been put on a hold for a while anyway because I can now join the collective of injured crafters :lol:










Knitting has done this to me! It basically burns, hurts and clicks in the wrist joint. To be fair it's all my fault, I knew it was starting to get bad and I kept going for about a week until I figured I really needed to stop before I do myself a mischief. So boring. At least I can crochet. It's only my knitting that hurts me. I got the crochet hook and needles from my OH last week as well. Can 100% recommend the kinki amibari bamboo hooks, they're just lovely. All the wooden/bamboo hooks seem to get better with use as well.

Anyway here's a bunch of the new stuff I've made lately. A custom dog, a couple of mystery balls, new colour sloth, a baby bird and some baskets that fit the mystery animals.









.......................................
Jo- Those suncatchers are really pretty. I love the rainbow ones.

Sarah- I can't believe you are going to stitch that picture! It looks unbelievably detailed and complicated. Do you wear a special thimble on your finger for it?

Lou- OOh, you know I never knew you could crochet like that! Flaunting my ignorance.... is it like intarsia knitting?


----------



## branwen

Jennifer I am sorry about your injury :sad:But great news about all your sales.Love the colours of the wool and love all the new stuff you have made


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Love those suncatchers Jo!
> 
> I hate zips! That is all!!!!


But it will look awesome


----------



## LouLatch

jenniferx said:


> Lou- OOh, you know I never knew you could crochet like that! Flaunting my ignorance.... is it like intarsia knitting?


Sorry to hear about your wrist, that's annoying! Hope it starts to feel better soon. I get jip with my wrists and it doesn't half stop you doing a lot.

Im afraid I don't know what intarsia knitting is.  Its called a graphgahn or tapestry crochet, you can use cross stitch patters to make them.

This is one of the tutorials I looked at.

Tapestry Crochet Made Easy | HodgePodge Crochet


----------



## pogo

hope your feeling better soon Jennifer


----------



## MCWillow

pogo said:


> But it will look awesome


Not as awesome as I would like - as long as you think its awesome, thats all that matters  :thumbup:




























I also made a cat bag when I finished with the zippage - to get my mojo back hehe


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Not as awesome as I would like - as long as you think its awesome, thats all that matters  :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cat bag when I finished with the zippage - to get my mojo back hehe


It does look awesome  can't wait to get it :thumbup: thanks hun x


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks all  Honestly though it's really not that bad, the strapping just gives it a bit of extra support to stop me moving it as much. It's already tons better.

Lou- When you knit on straight needles you do so in rows, back and forth. Intarsia is just a fancy word for picking up a different colour in line with a chart as you work through your rows... Thanks for the link, I am definitely going to look into it because one of the things that drew me to knitting was how easy the colour work is but there are some amazing examples googling tapestry crochet!

General question for crocheters- do you also knit? I'm loving both right now.

Willow- you may not like zips but it would appear zips like you! It is beautifully finished work.

At the minute I'm still trying to figure out what wool to buy. I want to start selling knitted cowls for the autumn/winter and it's completely different to buying yarn for the wee animals! I need to try and factor how well it washes, combining colours that won't run in the wash, yarns that don't pill easily- or felt easily with use/washing. Personally I'm lazy and I would rather own something that would stand up well to easy machine washing versus pretty natural fibres that look lovely but will require delicate cool handwashing with low agitation. But I just don't know how other people feel about this kind of thing?

And I made another new one. Mystery Hedgehog.


----------



## emmaviolet

Oh Jennifer, I'm so sorry your wrist is bad.  I hope it's getting better now.
Bless you, even through injury you still come up with something inventive!!
The hedgehog is adorable, I love little hedgehogs!

As a crocheter I don't knit, I tried but just cannot get my head around it really. 

I wondered if anyone who is woolly could help me. I'm trying to think of the name of those little card things that people wrap samples of yarn round, I don't know if anyone knows what they are called? 
I just want something to pop some yarn on to to put in my bag.


I'm nearly finished with a couple of projects now and just thinking of something new to try now. I think I may make a pig for my friends little girl.


----------



## jenniferx

Aww thanks  Oh gosh, how could I forget this little guy? There is a new Mystery Dog breed..... I've given up the no designs thing. Obviously!! Thing is, banning myself is only encouraging me! It's a mini schznauz.










I learnt knitting at school but only casting on/off and knit stitch. I've been slowly getting to grips with it and I've really fallen in love with it now. I love the variety of stitches and how easy it is to produce really pretty fabrics. Not that you can't in crochet of course but they are a bit different.



emmaviolet said:


> I wondered if anyone who is woolly could help me. *I'm trying to think of the name of those little card things that people wrap samples of yarn round, I don't know if anyone knows what they are called? *
> I just want something to pop some yarn on to to put in my bag.
> 
> I'm nearly finished with a couple of projects now and just thinking of something new to try now. I think I may make a pig for my friends little girl.


I call them.... toilet roll tubes :lol: Sorry that isn't helpful.... Though that is what I do when I'm reaching the end of a ball and need to keep it tidy! I cut a sharp little notch out of the top of the tube, wrap the yarn around and then put the tail in the notch to hold it in place!

Can't wait to see the new stuff. I always look forward to any new updates on this thread to see what everyone else has been doing.


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> Aww thanks  Oh gosh, how could I forget this little guy? There is a new Mystery Dog breed..... I've given up the no designs thing. Obviously!! Thing is, banning myself is only encouraging me! *It's a mini schznauz. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learnt knitting at school but only casting on/off and knit stitch. I've been slowly getting to grips with it and I've really fallen in love with it now. I love the variety of stitches and how easy it is to produce really pretty fabrics. Not that you can't in crochet of course but they are a bit different.
> 
> I call them.... toilet roll tubes :lol: Sorry that isn't helpful.... Though that is what I do when I'm reaching the end of a ball and need to keep it tidy! I cut a sharp little notch out of the top of the tube, wrap the yarn around and then put the tail in the notch to hold it in place!
> 
> Can't wait to see the new stuff. I always look forward to any new updates on this thread to see what everyone else has been doing.


  .....I WANT WANT WANT!!! is she on your website? I'm scooting straight over, keep her there, hold on to her tightly, she wont bite! :biggrin5:


----------



## jenniferx

MyMillie said:


> .....I WANT WANT WANT!!! is she on your website? I'm scooting straight over, keep her there, hold on to her tightly, she wont bite! :biggrin5:


Aww thanks MyMillie- yes she was listed on etsy- I'm guessing you just bought her? Because otherwise it just sold to someone else but I hope it was you!!


----------



## MyMillie

Puff Pant Puff Pant!!...I'm out of breath, I've never moved so quick in years  just run over to adopt my little mystery Schnauzer, she was still waiting for me! phew....good girl Mimzy! thats her name by the way  


Oooo I can calm down now, and say sorry for not asking before how your wrist is doing now, hope its on the mend Jennifer, I certainly know how horrible it is when pain stops play 

I finished the booties at last, and guess what, I forgot to take a pic of them 
I've ask my daughter to ask her friend to take one and she will send it through to me.... not sure how long that will be though


----------



## BlueJay

Here's a badger on some wood


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> Aww thanks MyMillie- yes she was listed on etsy- I'm guessing you just bought her? Because otherwise it just sold to someone else but I hope it was you!!


Yes it was me .... I've never been so quick to dash anywhere, buying on there is soooo quick and easy isnt it


----------



## MyMillie

BlueJay said:


> Here's a badger on some wood


This is SO lovely!.... I love the setting youve taken pic in, 
I must get a bit more creative when I take pics of craft items instead of just sticking them on a towel in front of my laptop


----------



## emmaviolet

Haha, MyMillie, you move bl**dy fast when there's a schnauzer on the line!!!  We know what gets you motivated!!! 
It is far too cute though, what a cute pair Millie and Mimzy wil be!!
Well done on completing the booties, I bet they look super cute!

Jennifer, if loo roll holders are good enough for you then they'll be good enough for me!! Plus a little money saver! 
I know what you mean, there are certain things that you just can't do with crochet. There's a little meeting I keep meaning to go to and do a bit of crochet and they'll help you to knit, so eventually I will pop along! 

Bluejay, your badger is so cute, I like the way the colours work over the wood!


----------



## LouLatch

jenniferx said:


> Lou- When you knit on straight needles you do so in rows, back and forth. Intarsia is just a fancy word for picking up a different colour in line with a chart as you work through your rows... Thanks for the link, I am definitely going to look into it because one of the things that drew me to knitting was how easy the colour work is but there are some amazing examples googling tapestry crochet!


Oh ok yes then it would be the same thing but using crochet. There are a lot of video's on YouTube that give good tutorials. Some people do amazing work with tapestry crochet, its so clever.


----------



## MyMillie

emmaviolet said:


> !  *We Haha, MyMillie, you move bl**dy fast when there's a schnauzer on the line!!know what gets you motivated!!! *
> It is far too cute though, what a cute pair Millie and Mimzy wil be!!
> Well done on completing the booties, I bet they look super cute!
> 
> Jennifer, if loo roll holders are good enough for you then they'll be good enough for me!! Plus a little money saver!
> I know what you mean, there are certain things that you just can't do with crochet. There's a little meeting I keep meaning to go to and do a bit of crochet and they'll help you to knit, so eventually I will pop along!
> 
> Bluejay, your badger is so cute, I like the way the colours work over the wood!


  Your right!  just wish rest of body could do that wondrous thing


----------



## pogo

Please tell me i'm not the only one already designing and buying supplies for Christmas stuff


----------



## jopetportraits

pogo said:


> Please tell me i'm not the only one already designing and buying supplies for Christmas stuff


You're not on your own.


----------



## emmaviolet

MyMillie said:


> Your right!  just wish rest of body could do that wondrous thing


Aww, I'm sure the new schnauzer will cheer you up no end!

I was going to ask this the other day, but as this is a crafting thread and they always say lefties are more creative, I wondered how many on here are lefties?

I'm ambidextrous, my natural dominant hand was left when I was a baby but my Grandfather told my Mother that life would be harder so to remove things from my left hand and put them in the right.

I can write with both hands (but mostly do it with my right now), I hold drinks in my left usually. In dance my favoured side was left, splits and kicks and one handed things were done on my left.

So wondered if creative people on here were a leftie or right handed.


----------



## jenniferx

MyMillie said:


> Yes it was me .... I've never been so quick to dash anywhere, buying on there is soooo quick and easy isnt it


Oh thank goodness. I thought it was you because it hadn't been listed very long and wouldn't have been showing up in searches or anything like that but then I had an awful flashback to the seal pup sale and thought.... oh no, maybe someone else poached it! Lol.

She'll be on her way first thing in the morning  You'll get an email notification that she's shipped. Thank you 

Bluejay- I love that little badger. Very sweet.

Pogo + Jo- I'm *really* frightened about Christmas. I'm going to have a set # of orders that I will take in the months leading up to it and I'm going to be really cautious and basically close to International orders from some point in Nov, maybe earlier. And UK orders will close for last posting around the start of Dec. The last thing I want is to spend my Christmas worried about things not turning up or any postal issues so I want it all done and dusted in good enough time.

Emma- The loo roll tubes work well enough I find!  It's a pain when you get near the end of your yarn and it just loses all form! I'm right handed, 100%. The lady in my LYS does both hands as well, I think that must be such a fabulous skill......hmmn bit like Rafa Nadal really isn't it.... naturally right handed but leftie player :lol: Haha couldn't resist!!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Emma- The loo roll tubes work well enough I find!  It's a pain when you get near the end of your yarn and it just loses all form! I'm right handed, 100%. The lady in my LYS does both hands as well, I think that must be such a fabulous skill......hmmn bit like Rafa Nadal really isn't it.... naturally right handed but leftie player :lol: Haha couldn't resist!!


Now now. :hand: You only get a certain number of Nadal mentions before I stick you on ignore!!! 
Nadal is useless with his left other then tennis, there was a video a while back.

It is cool sometimes, what I do like to do is draw symmetrical pictures with both hands at the same time! 

It's weird, my Mother never uses her left arm, it's like a useless arm, she even reaches accross with her right if something is on her left side, whereas for anything I just use whichever hand I have to hand!


----------



## MCWillow

pogo said:


> Please tell me i'm not the only one already designing and buying supplies for Christmas stuff


I ordered Christmas fabric and silver bells last night - I got Christmas ribbon a couple of weeks ago and am currently shopping for Christmas buttons :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

jopetportraits said:


> You're not on your own.


Thank god


----------



## MyMillie

Just got my "Shipped" notice! thanks jennifer ...had to chuckle when I saw the little pic of 'Mimzy' that came with the notice, she looks just like my 'grumpy' faced Millie, a look that soooo belies their true nature 

Doing a happy dance here, cant wait to get her



Sorry for my madness peeps! but this is what I'm doing in my head


----------



## jenniferx

MyMillie said:


> Just got my "Shipped" notice! thanks jennifer ...had to chuckle when I saw the little pic of 'Mimzy' that came with the notice, she looks just like my 'grumpy' faced Millie, a look that soooo belies their true nature
> 
> Doing a happy dance here, cant wait to get her
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my madness peeps! but this is what I'm doing in my head


Thank you  I really hope you like her! xxx

I was looking at my picture of the hedgehog last night and was thinking, something isn't right about this creature...... I forgot to sew on his ears! WHOOPS! Lol. 
Took the opportunity to rework him a little bit. Makes me wonder how differently I would make my things if it had been on another day and made different choices....


















And another day another dog. The Mystery Pomeranian.


----------



## MCWillow

Hoggy ears!! So cute 

Look what I got today! Just ordered some more in different designs - you woollies will know the 'OMG I _need_ more' feeling! :lol:


----------



## MyMillie

Finally got around to taking a couple of pics of things I made a few weeks ago, and a couple of recent things...

This is Miss Legless! I really should stop her going to pub!  I might get around to making them one day 


Octopus that I finished at last a few week ago....I love this one!


Heres the Booties I made recently, I forgot to take pic but the young lady they were for has sent these pics through email to me, her photography is as bad as mine....Bless Her 


and one with a little headband to match booties 


This is a little baby sandal that I thought very cute and wanted to try....only made one though  and another little headband


and thats my little offerings thats took me weeeeeks to finish 

ETA: I really must find a way of taking pics in a nice setting instead of just grabbing any old towel :0)....any ideas peeps?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Morning all  Just looked at this thread for the first time. What amazing talent there is here! I mainly make cards, and also do a bit of cross stitch, knitting and crochet (but I can't follow patterns, so it's anything that can be made in straight lines!). 

One of the things I've seen on here (and I'm afraid I haven't read the whole thread, so may have missed bits) is using mosaics. Can someone please tell me something about it, and the best place to buy equipment etc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MyMillie

SHES HERE!  ....

Just introduced Millie & Mimzy on 'neutral' ground :lol::lol: but I know I will have to keep them separated for rest of their life though.... dont trust Millie not to shred her....LOL



Seriously though, I soooo love the little Mimzy , and the little wooden tag with her name and date of creation, Oooo and the little crochet heart is such a wonderful touch too, I really appreciate them jennifer  things like this means a lot to me...


----------



## jenniferx

Oh yay! How fantastic is that picture? I love how interested Millie is! Lol. My Henri is just the same. He'd love nothing more than to run off with one of the animals!

I'm so happy you like her  And that she arrived promptly! Your post must come early. I have to wait till 3pm most days for anything to arrive!


----------



## MyMillie

jenniferx said:


> Oh yay! How fantastic is that picture? I love how interested Millie is! Lol. My Henri is just the same. He'd love nothing more than to run off with one of the animals!
> 
> I'm so happy you *like her*  And that she arrived promptly! Your post must come early. I have to wait till 3pm most days for anything to arrive!


Change the bolded bit to LOVE her 

I had to time it perfect with the 'leave it' or Millie would have run off with her 
thats the second fastest move I've made this week  

To say I was thrilled it came so quick is an understatement, thanks so much for prompt delivery  our post comes about 10-12 in a morning and I thought this was late in the day, where I used to live it was about 8am ....looks like postie has a good lay in where you are


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Morning all  Just looked at this thread for the first time. What amazing talent there is here! I mainly make cards, and also do a bit of cross stitch, knitting and crochet (but I can't follow patterns, so it's anything that can be made in straight lines!).
> 
> One of the things I've seen on here (and I'm afraid I haven't read the whole thread, so may have missed bits) is using mosaics. Can someone please tell me something about it, and the best place to buy equipment etc?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Anyone please?


----------



## debijw

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Anyone please?


I don't do mosaics but googled and found this, it may be helpful to you.

Mosaic making information and projects


----------



## jenniferx

MyMillie said:


> Change the bolded bit to LOVE her
> 
> I had to time it perfect with the 'leave it' or Millie would have run off with her
> thats the second fastest move I've made this week
> 
> To say I was thrilled it came so quick is an understatement, thanks so much for prompt delivery  our post comes about 10-12 in a morning and I thought this was late in the day, where I used to live it was about 8am ....looks like postie has a good lay in where you are


Aww thank you. I'm thrilled to bits when people are pleased with them- part of me is always that bit nervous that it won't be what they'd expected. I almost always ship same or next day depending on the time it was bought. I think the service element is as important as the item in many respects!

I know our post is a total pain. It's the inconsistency that bothers me. One day it might come at 11am (rare) It averages around 2-3pm but some days it has been as late as 5pm! I've got a package coming tomorrow so I'll probably have to wait in all day for it knowing my luck!

Blaise- I did a thread search and the lady who posted her mosaics is : koekemakranka
You could try private messaging her or writing on her wall for advice. I think unless people make a special effort to repeat visit these long threads, they get bypassed so getting in touch directly would probably be your best bet!


----------



## spid

My latest two makes. Sorry I'm not on so much any more.


----------



## pogo

I want to say a massive thank you to MCwillow who's slaved over making me a money belt for when i do craft faires, theres no mistakes  it's just plain AWESOME!

I'll get some photos tomorrow but i'm waiting for my new phone coming!


----------



## jopetportraits

As Christmas has been mentioned here are some of my Christmas sun catchers.


----------



## Sarah1983

emmaviolet said:


> Aww, I'm sure the new schnauzer will cheer you up no end!
> 
> I was going to ask this the other day, but as this is a crafting thread and they always say lefties are more creative, I wondered how many on here are lefties?
> 
> I'm ambidextrous, my natural dominant hand was left when I was a baby but my Grandfather told my Mother that life would be harder so to remove things from my left hand and put them in the right.
> 
> I can write with both hands (but mostly do it with my right now), I hold drinks in my left usually. In dance my favoured side was left, splits and kicks and one handed things were done on my left.
> 
> So wondered if creative people on here were a leftie or right handed.


Depends what I'm doing  I absolutely cannot use a knife with my right hand when using a knife and fork. Yet other times I can although am more comfortable left handed. Writing is done with my right hand but I think only because that's what I'm used to, I can write legibly with no problems with my left, it's just not particularly neat, probably due to lack of practise. Cross stitch I can use either hand but am faster with my right, again because of practise I think. Same with using a mouse, can use either hand. I think that goes for most things actually, I can use either hand for them, one just tends to be more practised than the other lol.


----------



## jenniferx

Jo they are lovely- the little robin is my fav.  

Emmav- By random coincidence when I was browsing on woolwarehouse I found the proper name for what you were describing - yarn bobbins! 

I got my birthday delivery from wool warehouse. It's funny though because it doesn't go nearly as far as you think. I'm sort of looking at it and thinking- that's IT?! Some of the colours aren't what I'd expected either which is a little disappointing and the darning needles are huge, which wasn't what I was after. I've also got the name wrong of one of my standard yarns and ordered a massive quantity of the wrong thing. Not my finest hour.  I thought about returning some of it but I don't think it's worth the faff + postage costs. I'll find a new use for it I suppose.


----------



## Sarah1983

Just had email confirmation that my cross stitch order has been dispatched   

Now I just have to finish my page of White Tiger before it gets here and I can start my wizard!


----------



## MCWillow

I have made two things today - a mini messenger bag for my MIL, and a Dalmatian bag for my very first website customer. I posted them both on FB and within an hour of the Dalmatian bag, I had 4 more orders for it on the website! OMG - I just can't believe it *so happy*   xx


----------



## branwen

I liked the messenger bag on FB last night but didn't see the gorgeous Dally one.Well Done for getting some orders


----------



## MCWillow

Another 2 orders in for Dalmatian bags - and a request for a Dalmatian lunch bag. Hadn't done one of those before, so created a new template and made one 

Tomorrow I will be making handles for the Dalmatian bags while awaiting the arrival of the fabric I need to make the actual bags - and also playing with an EBT (english bull terrier) design :thumbup:

Dalmatian lunch bag


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah1983 said:


> Depends what I'm doing  I absolutely cannot use a knife with my right hand when using a knife and fork. Yet other times I can although am more comfortable left handed. Writing is done with my right hand but I think only because that's what I'm used to, I can write legibly with no problems with my left, it's just not particularly neat, probably due to lack of practise. Cross stitch I can use either hand but am faster with my right, again because of practise I think. Same with using a mouse, can use either hand. I think that goes for most things actually, I can use either hand for them, one just tends to be more practised than the other lol.


It's so handy being able to use either hand for things. If I broke my right hand I could function well but my Mother wouldn't be able to hold her glass as she does nothing at all with the left!

I checked yesterday and can eat with a knife and fork in either/both.

In most things I just use whatever hand is nearest. If I am painting down a wall I use whichever hand is on that side.
Some things I am better at with the left, others right.


----------



## emmaviolet

Well done everyone on your makes.
I've found some cool/different patterns I am starting to try and I'm loving them.
Fancied doing something a little different.



jenniferx said:


> Jo they are lovely- the little robin is my fav.
> 
> Emmav- By random coincidence when I was browsing on woolwarehouse I found the proper name for what you were describing - yarn bobbins!
> 
> I got my birthday delivery from wool warehouse. It's funny though because it doesn't go nearly as far as you think. I'm sort of looking at it and thinking- that's IT?! Some of the colours aren't what I'd expected either which is a little disappointing and the darning needles are huge, which wasn't what I was after. I've also got the name wrong of one of my standard yarns and ordered a massive quantity of the wrong thing. Not my finest hour.  I thought about returning some of it but I don't think it's worth the faff + postage costs. I'll find a new use for it I suppose.


Aw thank you, I'll pop them on the list.

Sorry to hear about your order. I'm sure we've all been there, when you spend on something and it just doesn't feel like it was worth what it amounted to. 

I like woolwarehouse, but I've had a few colours from there in a selection of brands which have not looked like the colours online. One of the drops yarns particularly and caron simply soft.

If you are really disappointed I would give them a call and say the colours were different to what you saw. Their customer services are really great, one of my carons was delivered frayed at the top and they didn't want it back they just sent me a new one without any questions asked.


----------



## pogo

As promised my new phone is here so a couple more photos of my belt whilst playing with the camera








the awesome inside!


----------



## MCWillow

Have now got 6 dalmatians with collars and leads all ready for when the fabric arrives 

Also made a couple of new samples - a Chihuahua and an English Bull Terrier


----------



## jenniferx

Millie- I love your Octopus. His face is so sweet. I think it's really hard to embroider faces/smiles. That is a beautiful job. Your other things are fantastic as well!

Oh those are great Willow, they do genuinely and immediately look like both a Chihuahua and an EBT. I think the EBT is particularly good! How on earth do you go about designing a silhouette like that?

Emma- Yeah it's not worth it! Funny it's my Drops that I wasn't as keen on. Thing is both balls would work well with another colour, just not together. So I figure I may as well keep them and then add to it :lol: And actually it turns out my fears about the darning needles were totally wrong! I've had to the chance to properly road test them and I love them- they are the Clover Chibi with the bent tips. Gosh they make sewing much easier than the one that I was currently using! I've even gone ahead and bought the smaller versions on ebay now because I think I'll get the use out of them!

Couple of new things:


----------



## MyMillie

Aaaw bless you for saying that Jennifer, especially after I have spent the last couple of days looking at 'Mimzy's' beautiful little nose and mouth and wishing I could make my work look as good that!.... 
since making all the little things I've done the faces have been my biggest challenge!, I have always been useless with needles ,
so to read what you said gives me hope.....Bless You  and thank you....


----------



## MCWillow

MyMillie said:


> Aaaw bless you for saying that Jennifer, especially after I have spent the last couple of days looking at 'Mimzy's' beautiful little nose and mouth and wishing I could make my work look as good that!....
> since making all the little things I've done *the faces have been my biggest challenge!*, I have always been useless with needles ,
> so to read what you said gives me hope.....Bless You  and thank you....


Really?? I absolutely love Nigel Needles and Polly Pins - they live very happily in my craft room and are used daily (I don't know what I did without Polly Pins!)










As for the silhouettes - a lot of time and a steady hand on photos in Photoshop! I can't draw to save my life, but I can use photoshop for what I need, although finding a photo I think will work can take a LOT of time, and once I start editing, they don't always work as silhouettes (before anyone asks, I do only use 'free for use pics' or pics I have taken myself  )

And I absolutely LOVE the ginger cat - is it on Etsy? My mum has a big ginger tom called Tommy, she would love it!

ETA: Erm, it _was_ on Etsy - it isn't anymore  :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferx

Millie- I think your faces are fabulous! You've nothing to worry about at all! 

Willow- Aww thank you  When the order came through I wondered if it was someone I knew because the name seemed familiar! It's hard keeping track sometimes on PF/off PF! He's all packed and good to go in the morning!  Hopefully your mum will like him!


----------



## MCWillow

jenniferx said:


> Millie- I think your faces are fabulous! You've nothing to worry about at all!
> 
> Willow- Aww thank you  When the order came through I wondered if it was someone I knew because the name seemed familiar! It's hard keeping track sometimes on PF/off PF! He's all packed and good to go in the morning!  Hopefully your mum will like him!


She'll have to wait til Christmas - but I know she will _love_ him  xx


----------



## LouLatch

Im having a go at making a c2c (corner to corner) blanket. Im loving the colours of the wool, cant wait to finish it. 

The colours look a bit lighter in the pics.


----------



## MCWillow

Beautiful colours - I love those 'waffely' blankets


----------



## MyMillie

LouLatch said:


> Im having a go at making a c2c (corner to corner) blanket. Im loving the colours of the wool, cant wait to finish it.
> 
> The colours look a bit lighter in the pics.


Wow! this sounds intriguing, never heard of this before.... and like MCWillow says, they are beautiful colours youve used


----------



## LouLatch

MyMillie said:


> Wow! this sounds intriguing, never heard of this before.... and like MCWillow says, they are beautiful colours youve used


If you google it there are loads of tutorials and videos on how to make it. 

Thanks I love the colours they are very 'me', its one ball of wool that has all the colours in. This is 2 balls so far and I have 8, im thinking I may need some more!


----------



## loukodi

Hi everyone!

I see you have all been very busy!

I finally got round to making a logo, now i need to do some burning!



What do you think?

(I wasn't very imaginative with the name unfortunately :001_tongue


----------



## Guest

pogo said:


> As promised my new phone is here so a couple more photos of my belt whilst playing with the camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the awesome inside!


Loving the pattern on the inside!


----------



## Sarah1983

LouLatch said:


> Im having a go at making a c2c (corner to corner) blanket. Im loving the colours of the wool, cant wait to finish it.
> 
> The colours look a bit lighter in the pics.


Gorgeous colours!

MCWillow, I love Nigel Needle and Polly Pins :lol: I really need something like that to put my needles in. Currently I jab them into my fabric but I keep loosing them or stabbing myself on them  I find a regular pin cushion is a bit too solid for my blunt tapestry needles.

Lou, that logo is lovely 

I started a 14 day challenge yesterday. Aiming to finish the top row of White Tiger over the next 2 weeks, a little over 3500 stitches I think. And then I can start my Wizards Lab if my package with all my kit for it arrives.

Starting point for White Tiger for this challenge. If all goes well I'll finish this page and the next page only has around 2,000 stitches on it. Only she says...


----------



## MCWillow

loukodi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I see you have all been very busy!
> 
> I finally got round to making a logo, now i need to do some burning!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> (I wasn't very imaginative with the name unfortunately :001_tongue


Thats gorgeous! Did you burn that yourself?

Sod the name, your work speaks for itself - I love it :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry for posting twice in a row :blush:

Was just about to go to bed when I noticed an email from someone I don't know, so I checked it.

It was from my local Singer shop. The lining I have used for my Dalmatian bags is an end of line, and they cant get anymore - a shame because its really popular.

Helen from the shop emailed me tonight to say she has a couple of metres of something that may work as well, do I want her to keep it for me?

Its lovely, and the same price as the other fabric I used.

I also noticed when I went in yesterday that they had put my card in their window - I never asked them to, and they never told me they had, I just noticed it on my way in!

Both of them have spent time, showing me how to do things I am unsure of, just because I've mentioned it when I am in there - they take me to a machine and give me lessons (same machine as mine) even though there may be several customers in the shop - they really do take the time to look after me and help me (they do it for all their customers BTW, not just me lol)

Helen and Richard of the Woking Singer shop are just 2 of the loveliest most helpful people ever - how lucky am I?!!


----------



## Megan345

I was going to post anyway, but you might appreciate this. I've ordered some of Pogo's soaps, some deodorant and perfume, which I'm mega excited about  but something happened today that made me look forward to the delivery even more.

I was merrily washing my hands with almost the last of my Lush honey soap, which I love, while looking at myself in the mirror above the sink, as you do. Suddenly, the soap flew out of my hands, into the air, and straight into the open loo :crying: :thumbdown: even worse, I hadn't flushed it as I wanted to wash my hands, then blow my nose (I know I'm weird - and yes, then I'd have washed my hands again!). :scared:

Then I had to go find a couple of sandwich bags to fish the soap out, because it wasn't quite small enough to flush. 

So yeah, that was my awesome night, how were yours? :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

Megan345 said:


> I was going to post anyway, but you might appreciate this. I've ordered some of Pogo's soaps, some deodorant and perfume, which I'm mega excited about  but something happened today that made me look forward to the delivery even more.
> 
> I was merrily washing my hands with almost the last of my Lush honey soap, which I love, while looking at myself in the mirror above the sink, as you do. Suddenly, the soap flew out of my hands, into the air, and straight into the open loo :crying: :thumbdown: even worse, I hadn't flushed it as I wanted to wash my hands, then blow my nose (I know I'm weird - and yes, then I'd have washed my hands again!). :scared:
> 
> Then I had to go find a couple of sandwich bags to fish the soap out, because it wasn't quite small enough to flush.
> 
> So yeah, that was my awesome night, how were yours? :lol:


Nope - not laughing - absolutely not laughing :nonod:

OK - I lied, I'm sorry - I did thank you for making me laugh though :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> I was going to post anyway, but you might appreciate this. I've ordered some of Pogo's soaps, some deodorant and perfume, which I'm mega excited about  but something happened today that made me look forward to the delivery even more.
> 
> I was merrily washing my hands with almost the last of my Lush honey soap, which I love, while looking at myself in the mirror above the sink, as you do. Suddenly, the soap flew out of my hands, into the air, and straight into the open loo :crying: :thumbdown: even worse, I hadn't flushed it as I wanted to wash my hands, then blow my nose (I know I'm weird - and yes, then I'd have washed my hands again!). :scared:
> 
> Then I had to go find a couple of sandwich bags to fish the soap out, because it wasn't quite small enough to flush.
> 
> So yeah, that was my awesome night, how were yours? :lol:


Am sorry but I didn't laugh much honest  haha that's totally something I'd do mind :lol:

Oh and your order is on it's way it was sent earlier


----------



## Megan345

My soaps etc arrived today  I've just unwrapped them all. I'm not ashamed to admit I stood in the bathroom for a good five minutes just smelling the orange and oatmeal and lavender and rosemary ones - they're excellent, I almost had a bath now instead of in the morning  also Rocky and Maisy have a thing for the perfume, I've had to stop them both licking it off. It smells gorgeous  I haven't tried the deodorant yet but that smells lovely too!

Thanks Pogo


----------



## pogo

Megan345 said:


> My soaps etc arrived today  I've just unwrapped them all. I'm not ashamed to admit I stood in the bathroom for a good five minutes just smelling the orange and oatmeal and lavender and rosemary ones - they're excellent, I almost had a bath now instead of in the morning  also Rocky and Maisy have a thing for the perfume, I've had to stop them both licking it off. It smells gorgeous  I haven't tried the deodorant yet but that smells lovely too!
> 
> Thanks Pogo


you are very welcome  so glad you like them! x


----------



## MCWillow

Tommy arrived! He has his own little personalised tag which says 'Tommy the mystery kitten'- I wasn't expecting that!

Hes gorgeous, I want to keep him hehehe

Thank you so so much Susie (review has been left  ) xxxxx


----------



## pogo

new look baby powder soap i made earlier


----------



## emmaviolet

Megan, Pogo's soaps are so lovely aren't they, they have made my bathroom smell wonderful!
The new heart soap look really good too.

Loulatch, I adore those colours in your blanket and the work on it looks beautifully done!
What's the name of the yarn, it's so pretty.

Loukodi, I really love your new logo. It reminds me of a book I read as a child about a hibernating mouse.

Mcwillow, I think the bags are all beautiful and the money belt is fab!!

Jennifer your new little creatures are as sweet and cute as ever! I love all of your makes!!

Sarah, your cross stitch is sooooo wonderful. I can't wait to see it all completed.
I fancy a crochet project that has a simple (but a bit out of my league!) but beautiful cross stitch on it. Would you mind if I picked your brain if I were to do it? 

I've been working on a few things for other people so no photos, but I'm working on a general project ATM that is nearly finished so I'll post that when it's all worked up.

I'm working in a tight bobble stitch and my fingers are really aching an awful lot and I've got blisters on my fingers of crochet hand. 
I'm trying to find the most comfortable hook for my hands. ATM I have a knitpro waves, but it's murder, the shape of it with a flat edge and then rounded sides does not help my hands at all. I think smooth and round without any shaping works best for my hands.


----------



## LouLatch

emmaviolet said:


> Loulatch, I adore those colours in your blanket and the work on it looks beautifully done!
> What's the name of the yarn, it's so pretty.


Thank you, that's really kind. 

Ive been taking my time to try and keep the stitches and tension even through out, which is difficult as I tend to pull it a bit tight.

The yarn is by James C. Brett called Monsoon shade 2. The colours are lovely and its very soft but the thickness of the yarn it a bit doggy throughout which is a shame.

Hope your fingers are better soon, they sound really painful.


----------



## pogo

I'm designing my Halloween and Christmas cold process soaps so I shall be back here asking for opinions from you crafty guys


----------



## jenniferx

Lou- Oh your blanket looks so pretty. I have never made one but I hope to one day. The yarn reminds me of the James C Brett Marble range that I think is beautiful. I love the way the colours blend through- I feel like self-striping yarn is almost like painting with yarn! 

I have a crochet blanket upstairs that my gran made. I'm not sure who it was for but I mean to ask my mum. I'll take some pictures of it.

Pogo- Fabulous as usual.  I think the best thing about your soaps is that after using them I find the bathroom smells really fresh and clean.

Willow- Oh yay! I'm so pleased that he arrived ok and that you like him! I sent you a wee message through etsy last night just saying thank you and for the feedback as well. I really do appreciate it 

..........................................................................

Few links some of you might like:

A 99 year old lady who makes a dress a day for children in Africa. I thought this was wonderful. 
https://www.facebook.com/ageuk/photos/a.115907375100412.14889.109962349028248/864707733553702/?type=1&fref=nf

Here's a scarf pattern in crochet that I came across that I thought was really nice. Hopefully will make myself one when I get the time!
Pattern: Puff Stitch Scarf | All About Ami

............................................................................

I feel like I've been really busy this week but mainly with custom and repeat buys of designs you've all seen before.

I made a cream sloth tonight. 









And Ludo the rabbit as well









Some of the cowls that I have knitted to sell in the autumn/winter. I'm trying to think of decent ways to photograph them that won't involve me as the model :lol: 

















And a little photography that I did earlier in the week.


----------



## pogo

Your photos are gorgeous Jennifer


----------



## Sarah1983

emmaviolet said:


> Sarah, your cross stitch is sooooo wonderful. I can't wait to see it all completed.
> I fancy a crochet project that has a simple (but a bit out of my league!) but beautiful cross stitch on it. Would you mind if I picked your brain if I were to do it?


Thanks  Might be a long wait to see it completed though lol, it's huge. And no, if you need any help with cross stitch stuff feel free to pick my brain. It's not really difficult to do but there are definitely things to make it easier and things to avoid doing


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

OMG!! That Sloth is fantastic....so glad my daughter hasnt seen it, she would want it 

Shes terrible for wanting cute crafty things.....Loom bands are her new thing. When we go to the post office, shich is nearly everyday, one of the ladys has loom band charcters that she sells for charity and they are great. So naturally our Jessica fleeces me for one all the time.....today it was a cute mouse, mind it was cute....I really wanted it too


----------



## emmaviolet

Jennifer the cream sloth really looks really special!



LouLatch said:


> Thank you, that's really kind.
> 
> Ive been taking my time to try and keep the stitches and tension even through out, which is difficult as I tend to pull it a bit tight.
> 
> The yarn is by James C. Brett called Monsoon shade 2. The colours are lovely and its very soft but the thickness of the yarn it a bit doggy throughout which is a shame.
> 
> Hope your fingers are better soon, they sound really painful.


It does look wonderful!!!
The colours are just what I like too. That's a shame about the thickness, I think James C brett do some wonderful and different colourways, my LYS has loads of different ones of them.

Thank you, I think I need to rest them but I'm impatient to finish my project! 



pogo said:


> I'm designing my Halloween and Christmas cold process soaps so I shall be back here asking for opinions from you crafty guys


Oooh, can't wait to see some of the Christmas things!!



Sarah1983 said:


> Thanks  Might be a long wait to see it completed though lol, it's huge. And no, if you need any help with cross stitch stuff feel free to pick my brain. It's not really difficult to do but there are definitely things to make it easier and things to avoid doing


Haha, you look like your on the home stretch, but then that's still thousands of stitches anyway, probably! 

Aw thank you so much, that's really kind of you. 
I think it's meant to be a simple one but it goes over my head really, especially the colour changes in and out. I suppose you keep them all going but I have no idea.


----------



## Little-moomin

jenniferx said:


> Lou- Oh your blanket looks so pretty. I have never made one but I hope to one day. The yarn reminds me of the James C Brett Marble range that I think is beautiful. I love the way the colours blend through- I feel like self-striping yarn is almost like painting with yarn!
> 
> I have a crochet blanket upstairs that my gran made. I'm not sure who it was for but I mean to ask my mum. I'll take some pictures of it.
> 
> Pogo- Fabulous as usual.  I think the best thing about your soaps is that after using them I find the bathroom smells really fresh and clean.
> 
> Willow- Oh yay! I'm so pleased that he arrived ok and that you like him! I sent you a wee message through etsy last night just saying thank you and for the feedback as well. I really do appreciate it
> 
> ..........................................................................
> 
> Few links some of you might like:
> 
> A 99 year old lady who makes a dress a day for children in Africa. I thought this was wonderful.
> https://www.facebook.com/ageuk/photos/a.115907375100412.14889.109962349028248/864707733553702/?type=1&fref=nf
> 
> Here's a scarf pattern in crochet that I came across that I thought was really nice. Hopefully will make myself one when I get the time!
> Pattern: Puff Stitch Scarf | All About Ami
> 
> ............................................................................
> 
> I feel like I've been really busy this week but mainly with custom and repeat buys of designs you've all seen before.
> 
> I made a cream sloth tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ludo the rabbit as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the cowls that I have knitted to sell in the autumn/winter. I'm trying to think of decent ways to photograph them that won't involve me as the model :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little photography that I did earlier in the week.


Oh my gosh your sloth is the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## Sarah1983

emmaviolet said:


> Haha, you look like your on the home stretch, but then that's still thousands of stitches anyway, probably!
> 
> Aw thank you so much, that's really kind of you.
> I think it's meant to be a simple one but it goes over my head really, especially the colour changes in and out. I suppose you keep them all going but I have no idea.


Oh I wish lol. I'm nearly done with the first row of pages but there's a hell of a lot more to be done. Here's a pic showing where the stitching will end when it's complete. The whole area will be stitched, no gaps. That's an A4 piece of paper for scale lol. Wizards Lab will be a similar size. Train of Dreams is a fair bit smaller, only about 18 pages whereas these two are over 30 pages each.



Colour changing depends on what method you use. You can either secure the thread and cut it each time (usually people secure by passing it behind other stitches) or you can park the needle and thread in the next place the colour is used which is what I do. I just pull it through at the point the next stitch of that colour starts and work one row at a time. Some work many rows at a time and have hundreds of threads hanging but I get too tangled for that lol.

This seems to be a good place for beginner instructions
Learn Cross Stitch Instructions

Parking isn't something you should need to worry about for smaller, simpler designs but if you do want to there's loads of tutorials if you google cross stitch parking 

On the smaller designs I tend to do what they call cross country stitching. I'll stitch all of one colour at a time, carrying the thread across the back to the next stitch as long as it's within a certain number of stitches. If it's not I'll secure, cut and then move to where it's next used.

Biggest tip I can give is to make sure the crosses all go the same way. For example / at the bottom and then \ don't mix it up and sometimes do it one way and sometimes another. Check instructions too, most use 2 strands of thread at a time but some use more and some less. If no number is specified go with 2


----------



## loukodi

Wow i had no idea it was that big! :yikes:

Its incredible!


----------



## loukodi

Double post 

My latest project, this is the base so it still needs blending a bit more. But its a start.


----------



## MyMillie

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh I wish lol. I'm nearly done with the first row of pages but there's a hell of a lot more to be done. Here's a pic showing where the stitching will end when it's complete. The whole area will be stitched, no gaps. That's an A4 piece of paper for scale lol. Wizards Lab will be a similar size. Train of Dreams is a fair bit smaller, only about 18 pages whereas these two are over 30 pages each.
> 
> 
> 
> Colour changing depends on what method you use. You can either secure the thread and cut it each time (usually people secure by passing it behind other stitches) or you can park the needle and thread in the next place the colour is used which is what I do. I just pull it through at the point the next stitch of that colour starts and work one row at a time. Some work many rows at a time and have hundreds of threads hanging but I get too tangled for that lol.
> 
> This seems to be a good place for beginner instructions
> Learn Cross Stitch Instructions
> 
> Parking isn't something you should need to worry about for smaller, simpler designs but if you do want to there's loads of tutorials if you google cross stitch parking
> 
> On the smaller designs I tend to do what they call cross country stitching. I'll stitch all of one colour at a time, carrying the thread across the back to the next stitch as long as it's within a certain number of stitches. If it's not I'll secure, cut and then move to where it's next used.
> 
> Biggest tip I can give is to make sure the crosses all go the same way. For example / at the bottom and then \ don't mix it up and sometimes do it one way and sometimes another. Check instructions too, most use 2 strands of thread at a time but some use more and some less. If no number is specified go with 2





loukodi said:


> Double post
> 
> My latest project, this is the base so it still needs blending a bit more. But its a start.


I'm in total AWE at your twos work!! phew, I could never do this


----------



## Sarah1983

Yup, it's a huge project. And because of what the picture actually is it doesn't look particularly impressive with what little I have stitched lol. Can't remember whether I've posted a pic of what it should look like but here it is anyway. I'm hoping it starts to look a bit more like something once I'm onto the next row lol.


----------



## MCWillow

Its amazing Sarah - I wouldn't know where to start om something like that - let alone where to finish! x


----------



## jenniferx

I just find the scale of those projects incredible! Hard to imagine to be honest. I can't wait to see them finished.

And the woodburning just takes my breath away. I can't believe the precision of detail.

Thanks for the comments on the sloth guys. I was kind of unsure about him to be honest!

Emma- That sucks about your hands  Funny the very first hook I ever had was a knitpro, 6mm. Do you find your fingers hurt because you don't have support/apply too much pressure with your index finger and thumb- or is it the ring and little finger that are the trouble? Or something else  I find that with the hooks like the tulip, or any that have a thicker grip but a flat thumbrest, I tend to apply too much pressure with the thumb. It might just be your stitch pattern though- I did some practice puff stitch swatches last night and it proper started to hurt me even though my hands can take a lot these days! I'm feeling symptoms of withdrawal lately I haven't added any hooks to my collection in a few weeks! :lol:

I made a traditional teddy today. I realised that I've been making these strange things like Slow Loris's and haven't actually made a regular bear for the better part of the year! He's quite big (for me), around 4 inches tall. I also made an owl which was a nice change. Hopefully the buyer will like him. All the new Mystery Balls have also sold now, to the same home in the states- so I know what I have to make this week then!










My etsy stats have gone insane. I'm sure there's something wrong with it. On average I get something between 20-100 views a day. Maybe 5-15 favourites. Since last night I've had over a thousand views and 355 favourites? I have no idea why. Maybe there's a glitch in their system or something but it's freaking me right out.


----------



## loukodi

Sorry me again!

Not a great picture (too much overhead lighting) but hopefully you can see what breed he is now.


----------



## emmaviolet

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh I wish lol. I'm nearly done with the first row of pages but there's a hell of a lot more to be done. Here's a pic showing where the stitching will end when it's complete. The whole area will be stitched, no gaps. That's an A4 piece of paper for scale lol. Wizards Lab will be a similar size. Train of Dreams is a fair bit smaller, only about 18 pages whereas these two are over 30 pages each.
> 
> 
> 
> Colour changing depends on what method you use. You can either secure the thread and cut it each time (usually people secure by passing it behind other stitches) or you can park the needle and thread in the next place the colour is used which is what I do. I just pull it through at the point the next stitch of that colour starts and work one row at a time. Some work many rows at a time and have hundreds of threads hanging but I get too tangled for that lol.
> 
> This seems to be a good place for beginner instructions
> Learn Cross Stitch Instructions
> 
> Parking isn't something you should need to worry about for smaller, simpler designs but if you do want to there's loads of tutorials if you google cross stitch parking
> 
> On the smaller designs I tend to do what they call cross country stitching. I'll stitch all of one colour at a time, carrying the thread across the back to the next stitch as long as it's within a certain number of stitches. If it's not I'll secure, cut and then move to where it's next used.
> 
> Biggest tip I can give is to make sure the crosses all go the same way. For example / at the bottom and then \ don't mix it up and sometimes do it one way and sometimes another. Check instructions too, most use 2 strands of thread at a time but some use more and some less. If no number is specified go with 2


Oh wow! I had no idea it was quite so big! I thought it was more the top part of the head for some reason! 
I really admire you being able to take on such big projects. I doubt I would be able to keep the momentum, sometimes if things aren't done in a week I feel fed up of looking at them! 

I thought of maybe doing what you said about cross country stitching and maybe just carry it along the back but didn't know if that was even something done in cross stitching! I think that may be the best idea with the small bit in it.



jenniferx said:


> I just find the scale of those projects incredible! Hard to imagine to be honest. I can't wait to see them finished.
> 
> And the woodburning just takes my breath away. I can't believe the precision of detail.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the sloth guys. I was kind of unsure about him to be honest!
> 
> Emma- That sucks about your hands  Funny the very first hook I ever had was a knitpro, 6mm. Do you find your fingers hurt because you don't have support/apply too much pressure with your index finger and thumb- or is it the ring and little finger that are the trouble? Or something else  I find that with the hooks like the tulip, or any that have a thicker grip but a flat thumbrest, I tend to apply too much pressure with the thumb. It might just be your stitch pattern though- I did some practice puff stitch swatches last night and it proper started to hurt me even though my hands can take a lot these days! I'm feeling symptoms of withdrawal lately I haven't added any hooks to my collection in a few weeks! :lol:
> 
> I made a traditional teddy today. I realised that I've been making these strange things like Slow Loris's and haven't actually made a regular bear for the better part of the year! He's quite big (for me), around 4 inches tall. I also made an owl which was a nice change. Hopefully the buyer will like him. All the new Mystery Balls have also sold now, to the same home in the states- so I know what I have to make this week then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My etsy stats have gone insane. I'm sure there's something wrong with it. On average I get something between 20-100 views a day. Maybe 5-15 favourites. Since last night I've had over a thousand views and 355 favourites? I have no idea why. Maybe there's a glitch in their system or something but it's freaking me right out.


I can't believe you wasn't sure about the sloth, I think he is my favourite of all of yours! Congrats on your etsy stats, that's really amazing!! I'd get some in reserves if I were you!  Your bear is really cute too!

I think my problem is applying too much pressure coupled with the edging of the hook really. I think a rounder cushioned hook helps me a lot more. The blisters were on the middle and ring fingers but the whole of my hands killed.
Like you said though I think the bobble stitch done tightly is what really caused it.

I finished my little project yesterday, I'm quite happy with how he turned out. Here's Lupo, he's a wolf in sheep's clothing, there's a cute story that goes along with him, I love little details like that.


----------



## jenniferx

Lupo is beautiful Emma! I love him. Beautiful work. Will you be keeping him? 

Oh don't. The etsy shop went insane. I've had to close it temporarily! I simply cannot understand what has changed. I can understand a single listing becoming popular because that has happened on and off since I invented the Mystery Pug but this has been for everything..... I've been cleared out! Monkey has gone, sloths, owls, slow loris's, many dogs. Even Dotty the sheep who I made at the start of the year has gone now! So weird. 
I need a break for a little bit because I'll completely burn out otherwise! And I need much more by way of materials!


----------



## CaliDog

jenniferx said:


> Lupo is beautiful Emma! I love him. Beautiful work. Will you be keeping him?
> 
> Oh don't. The etsy shop went insane. I've had to close it temporarily! I simply cannot understand what has changed. I can understand a single listing becoming popular because that has happened on and off since I invented the Mystery Pug but this has been for everything..... I've been cleared out! Monkey has gone, sloths, owls, slow loris's, many dogs. Even Dotty the sheep who I made at the start of the year has gone now! So weird.
> I need a break for a little bit because I'll completely burn out otherwise! And I need much more by way of materials!


Oh no don't be away too long I love your work and wanted some pieces for my little baby bump (I just reread that and it sounded really selfish I don't mean it that way )


----------



## MCWillow

CaliDog said:


> Oh no don't be away too long I love your work and wanted some pieces for *my little baby bump* (I just reread that and it sounded really selfish I don't mean it that way )


Did I miss this thread?? Congrats!!! x


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Did I miss this thread?? Congrats!!! x


Yep  I thought most of you knew  am just gone 15 weeks thank you hunny.


----------



## jenniferx

CaliDog said:


> Oh no don't be away too long I love your work and wanted some pieces for my little baby bump (I just reread that and it sounded really selfish I don't mean it that way )


Aww thanks Cali  Though I have to advise that nothing I make would be suitable for children. All are sold as adults collectible items. 

Hmmn well I know where some of the traffic has been coming from anyway... I was browsing facebook and EtsyUK had shared the Pug. Doesn't explain the huge surge from the previous days though! They sent me an email saying 'Congratulations on being popular!' I should feel happy about it all but truth is that it panics the life out of me. I'm hoping that the internet being the internet will move on quickly and I can return to a semblance of normality!


----------



## emmaviolet

jenniferx said:


> Lupo is beautiful Emma! I love him. Beautiful work. Will you be keeping him?
> 
> Oh don't. The etsy shop went insane. I've had to close it temporarily! I simply cannot understand what has changed. I can understand a single listing becoming popular because that has happened on and off since I invented the Mystery Pug but this has been for everything..... I've been cleared out! Monkey has gone, sloths, owls, slow loris's, many dogs. Even Dotty the sheep who I made at the start of the year has gone now! So weird.
> I need a break for a little bit because I'll completely burn out otherwise! And I need much more by way of materials!


Thank you so much, it means a lot coming from you!  I may be keeping him, although I have been asked to make one for someone else.

Oh wow! Good news that your sales are so high, but you don't want to burn out.  I hope things settle down a bit to where you would like them to be. 
Don't panic, it'll work out.


----------



## CaliDog

jenniferx said:


> Aww thanks Cali  Though I have to advise that nothing I make would be suitable for children. All are sold as adults collectible items.
> 
> Hmmn well I know where some of the traffic has been coming from anyway... I was browsing facebook and EtsyUK had shared the Pug. Doesn't explain the huge surge from the previous days though! They sent me an email saying 'Congratulations on being popular!' I should feel happy about it all but truth is that it panics the life out of me. I'm hoping that the internet being the internet will move on quickly and I can return to a semblance of normality!


I say for the baby, but really they are for decoration on a little shelf in the nursery or something similar then keep them in a memory box for years to come.


----------



## MCWillow

I got my lavender soap today  I will be trying it out in the morning - can't wait :thumbsup:

Thank you Pogo x


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> I got my lavender soap today  I will be trying it out in the morning - can't wait :thumbsup:
> 
> Thank you Pogo x


Your very welcome hope you enjoy it  x


----------



## Megan345

I decided the lavender and rosemary is my absolute favourite of the ones I ordered


----------



## MCWillow

Another Dalmatian bag (4 more to do!) - showing this one because I love the new fabric I got for the lining


----------



## branwen

It's lovely...I love spots


----------



## loukodi

Congratulations Cali dog! :thumbup:  

My update, he has a face!! Still needs some work by the left eye as im not very happy with it.


----------



## Sarah1983

Well I've finally finished the top row of my White Tiger. Somewhere around 40,000 stitches done out of 225,600 stitches.



And now I'm moving on to Wizards Lab for a bit  Probably see more details coming together quite quickly on this one, no more splodges for a while


----------



## Sarah1983

Well here's the start I made on Wizards Lab yesterday  Another splodge at the moment lol. Nice to stitch colours again after so much black, white, grey and beigey type colours.


----------



## MCWillow

Another order finished - she must really like Dallys :lol:

Fully lined tote bag, small lunch bag and 2 large lavender pillows


----------



## pogo

Me again 

Candles this time - testing Christmas ones this time

First one is Sleigh ride scented one and a chance to practise piping the wax









Then left to right - sleigh ride, holidazzle, christmas tree and christmas splendor 









Finally my house smells all festive


----------



## MCWillow

Another Dalmatian bag done today (and another order for one!) But you dont want to see that!

So here is a set of four cushions, with short-haired sight hounds. The customer got the applique fabric sent over from America because she loved it so much 

A nice change to make some cushions, and to cut out something other than dalmatians lol


----------



## jenniferx

Loads of lovely stuff guys. Sorry that I am not "liking" everything but it doesn't seem to be working for me.  
Nothing happens when I push the button. 

I've made nothing new over the last while- just remaking lots of the current stuff. The gallery that I have the little sculptures in told me they want some more of them so I'm meeting them in the morning. I'm going to bring along a couple of the mystery animals to see if they'd be interested in stocking a few of them. Their commission is 40% so I'll have to raise the price a little to make it anywhere near worth my while. 

Yarn folks- do you notice how whack the prescribed gauge often is? You could buy four yarns that are recommended as 4mm and you'd need to use four different sizes of hook to work them up because they vary that much! I bought a ball of the rico aran merino and I wouldn't use anything larger than 3mm if I don't want it to be holey! Aran weight my bum! Makes it such a pain to buy without seeing it first.


----------



## babycham2002

MCWillow said:


> Another order finished - she must really like Dallys :lol:
> 
> Fully lined tote bag, small lunch bag and 2 large lavender pillows


Chinese Crested and Golden Retrievers please


----------



## MCWillow

Look what I got today  Well, I paid for it today but cant pick it up til Friday as its far to heavy to carry back to the carpark, so I need to go collect it on Friday which is my day off 

Full working order, and even has the original book :thumbup:


----------



## pogo

My wooden sign i've waited nearly a month for came today and i'm not ashamed to say i danced around the kitchen when i opened it 

It fits together with a little jigsaw cut or can sit separately


----------



## MCWillow

Bet you've had it months and months - you just wanted an excuse to burn ya Christmas candles..... 


Its fab - so well made, I love it  x


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> Bet you've had it months and months - you just wanted an excuse to burn ya Christmas candles.....
> 
> Its fab - so well made, I love it  x


Would I do that?


----------



## jenniferx

Willow- Oooh how lovely. I bet you can't wait to get it up and running! I love vintage things, I always wonder who used them or what they were used to make in the past.

Pogo- The wooden logo is great! Are you going to use it for product pictures?

Meeting with the gallery went well- they took everything off me including some of the Mystery animals so I'm curious to see if they do well. I've got a wee commission on for a mini sculpture and I made this Koala this morning just because the notion struck me


----------



## branwen

That is so cute Jennifer


----------



## pogo

Yes i am going to use for product photos and as a sign on my table when i get to craft fairs


----------



## MCWillow

jenniferx said:


> Willow- Oooh how lovely. I bet you can't wait to get it up and running! I love vintage things, I always wonder who used them or what they were used to make in the past.
> 
> Pogo- The wooden logo is great! Are you going to use it for product pictures?
> 
> *Meeting with the gallery went well- they took everything off me including some of the Mystery animals so I'm curious to see if they do well. I've got a wee commission on for a mini sculpture and I made this Koala this morning just because the notion struck me
> *


Thats fantastic!!! Loads of congrats!!!!

Love the Koala too - hes so cute  x


----------



## BlueJay

Its nearly Halloween! ...sort of 

He would have companions if I could work a sewing machine and didnt take me a whole film to make one :lol:


----------



## Legoloon

loukodi said:


> Congratulations Cali dog! :thumbup:
> 
> My update, he has a face!! Still needs some work by the left eye as im not very happy with it.


Wow! I love this, you are super talented. I used to do a lot of drawing as a teenager, but haven't drawn in years/decades.


----------



## Legoloon

I do lots of crafting usually, although I haven't done any recently due to the summer holidays (kids at home) and a new puppy to fawn over, but I'll give you an idea of the kinds of things I make

I knit
Cowl has been cast off #knitting by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

Or is it a snood? #knitting by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

Little Sister Dress by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

I sew
And one top for the small. All is now right with the world #sewing #knitfabric #dolman by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

She likes her top #sewing #dolman by Rhythm EG, on Flickr










I crochet
Totoro by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

Apple coasters by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

and I occasionally bake, although I try to refrain to save my waistline from more abuse
Rainbow party by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

I'm going to start from page one now and see what you lovely lot have made


----------



## IrishEyes

Hi everyone, I'm back and intend on hanging around this time! I've been trying to get back into drawing but becoming easily frustrated that the ability seems to have vanished! I'll keep trying, I'm sure something will happen in time! I'm concentrating on photography and have a snazzy printer now so can print my own cards and prints which I love doing! This is one of my first pictures but is a firm favourite.


----------



## MCWillow

Another Dalmatian bag done today! But also three lavender sachets - so I will show you those instead 

Butterfly









Bird









Cupcake


----------



## jenniferx

Oh that cupcake sachet is adorable!

Lego- What a repertoire! Fantastic. I fancy a bit of that cake  I'm one of those people who watches lots of baking shows but am pretty hopeless at actual baking. I lose patience with it and hate washing up all the utensils that don't fit in the dishwasher!

So I just realised.... I have made 100 sales on etsy! Huzzah! That was my target for the year so I'm thrilled with that.  
AND! Do any of you remember the darning needle that went missing? My best one. It has been found! Must be a month or two ago now. It was just on the floor in the conservatory. Which I had checked a thousand times over.


----------



## IrishEyes

jenniferx said:


> So I just realised.... I have made 100 sales on etsy! Huzzah! That was my target for the year so I'm thrilled with that.
> .


 Congratulations!


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> Another Dalmatian bag done today! But also three lavender sachets - so I will show you those instead
> 
> Bird


Beautiful!


----------



## pogo

Just a quick baking session for the doggies today  sardine oatcakes


----------



## Sarah1983

Those actually look really yummy Pogo, if I left them out here they'd likely get dunked in a cup of tea when I forgot they were dog biscuits :yikes:

MCWillow, love the cupcake sachet!

I've been working on Wizards Lab for a week now so thought I'd post a progress pic  Obviously not a massive amount done in such a short space of time but it's no longer a splodge either lol.


----------



## mudgekin

I used to do a lot of jewellery making but haven't done any for the past 6 months mainly due to illness and 2 fluffy monsters joining the household.

I have promised that I will start again and perhaps make an effort to sell some.

I'm in awe of some of the things that I see here and I'm even more keen now to take night classes next year to learn to draw


----------



## MCWillow

Two new items now cut out and finished ready to be used on my new make tomorrow - random, but its what they want hehehe


----------



## MCWillow

Its now finished! A customer has a best friend who is turning 30 this month. The best friend loves Ninjas, and loves unicorns - so we decided to combine the two and make a double sided bag! Ninja on one side, unicorn on the other, lined in pink and grey unicorn fabric - I am pleased to say she LOVES it  :thumbsup:


----------



## IrishEyes

I took this photograph a few months back and think it would look grand as a Halloween card?


----------



## IrishEyes

Ninja and unicorn.. now that is random!! I guess she can switch sides depending on what type of mood she is in, fierce warrior mode or fluffy bunny  Great work though.


----------



## MCWillow

I made this a joke to cheer up a friend of mine. Shes poorly, and down in the dumps - and for some reason we were discussing this in the office the other day - don't ask me why :lol:

Do _you_ know what it is?


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> I made this a joke to cheer up a friend of mine. Shes poorly, and down in the dumps - and for some reason we were discussing this in the office the other day - don't ask me why :lol:
> 
> Do _you_ know what it is?


Is it unicorn poop?!!


----------



## MCWillow

IrishEyes said:


> Is it unicorn poop?!!


It certainly is :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> It certainly is :lol: :thumbup:


The glittery bits gave it away..


----------



## IrishEyes

I made a start on some Christmas cards last night ...


----------



## MCWillow

IrishEyes said:


> I made a start on some Christmas cards last night ...


Never too early for Christmas cards - and those are lovely :biggrin:

Well it is that time of year! I got Christmassy myself today 

I made a large Santa Sack and some Christmas tree decorations :thumbsup:


----------



## branwen

WOW!MC they are fantastic...love them all.
Hope to start on my Christmas cards this week too


----------



## IrishEyes

Sunny Sunflowers For a bright uplifting greeting!


----------



## branwen

Last Birthday card I made...


----------



## MCWillow

Love the cards - I will be looking for some lovely handmade cards for Christmas for my 'special' cards - mum, son etc 

Today I made my first Christmas stocking


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> Love the cards - I will be looking for some lovely handmade cards for Christmas for my 'special' cards - mum, son etc
> 
> Today I made my first Christmas stocking


Gorgeous work, I really wish I could do stuff like this..


----------



## MCWillow

IrishEyes said:


> Gorgeous work, I really wish I could do stuff like this..


If you can use a sewing machine you could - I think its one of the easiest things I've made! Give it a go!


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> If you can use a sewing machine you could - I think its one of the easiest things I've made! Give it a go!


I have neither a sewing machine nor the time! I keep meaning to try to get back into drawing but can never find the time


----------



## pogo

106 days to xmas  wooooooooooooooop!

paracord xmas tree ornaments i LOVE them!


----------



## pogo

I am OVER the moon, I've written a cold process soap recipe which is mine from scratch, I've practised simple recipes as is recommended when learning CP soaping but i just hope this turns out like i _think_ it should, so fingers crossed.

So this is 'Magic Potion' silk CP soap - made with Rice bran oil, Coconut oil, Organic palm oil (sustainable), Cocoa butter, Shea butter, Caster oil and Tussah silk.

All ready to start









All done with a couple of cupcakes for us with leftovers


----------



## branwen

Looks yum Pogo


----------



## MCWillow

That looks lush Pogo!!! I feel another order coming on!

I made a couple more Christmas tree decorations today - off to Moggy Towers to see me Mavis tomorrow though so not home til Sunday night 

And I just reached 500 likes on FB, so celebrations will be had over the weekend   :thumbup:










And the whole set so far


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> That looks lush Pogo!!! I feel another order coming on!
> 
> I made a couple more Christmas tree decorations today - off to Moggy Towers to see me Mavis tomorrow though so not home til Sunday night
> 
> And I just reached 500 likes on FB, so celebrations will be had over the weekend   :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole set so far


Thanks hun 

OMG i love these! I think i might need some


----------



## branwen

They are lovely MCWillow


----------



## IrishEyes

pogo said:


> I am OVER the moon, I've written a cold process soap recipe which is mine from scratch, I've practised simple recipes as is recommended when learning CP soaping but i just hope this turns out like i _think_ it should, so fingers crossed.
> 
> So this is 'Magic Potion' silk CP soap - made with Rice bran oil, Coconut oil, Organic palm oil (sustainable), Cocoa butter, Shea butter, Caster oil and Tussah silk.
> 
> All ready to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done with a couple of cupcakes for us with leftovers


That soap looks good enough to eat.. almost!


----------



## IrishEyes

Three pack blank any occasion greeting cards. I really like the colours in this set.


----------



## IrishEyes

Oops the last ones didn't upload for some reason...:mellow:


----------



## slartibartfast

I've made a blanket for Potter, for our 5th adoption anniversary:















It's crocheted, with waffle stitch.


----------



## IrishEyes

That blanket is beautiful!


----------



## pogo

Magic Potion all cut up 









Lovely pastel colours with a drop swirl


----------



## branwen

That looks lovely Pogo :001_smile:


----------



## IrishEyes

I always imagine soap making to be very fulfilling. Seems very expensive to get everything that you need at the start though..


----------



## pogo

IrishEyes said:


> I always imagine soap making to be very fulfilling. Seems very expensive to get everything that you need at the start though..


I love soaping, but yes it isn't cheap and not something you can start tomorrow and make millions with, as some people think! once the expense of equipment moulds and such are bought then it's the cost of buys all the oils, butters, fragrances etc! But i still love it


----------



## pogo

and just because  forget the loom bands we wear paracord bracelets here! My new red and black one!


----------



## babycham2002

OMG is that on the website yet

off to looksie


----------



## pogo

babycham2002 said:


> OMG is that on the website yet
> 
> off to looksie


If you mean me yes it's now available for pre-order 
cold process soaps - Natural Bullies!


----------



## Megan345

I've finally had a go with the sewing machine, and made myself one of those scarves that joins up in a big loop.


----------



## IrishEyes

Megan345 said:


> I've finally had a go with the sewing machine, and made myself one of those scarves that joins up in a big loop.


Beautiful material!


----------



## branwen

Looks lovely Megan..love butterflies


----------



## Megan345

IrishEyes said:


> Beautiful material!





branwen said:


> Looks lovely Megan..love butterflies


Isn't it gorgeous! I bought it from the market earlier. It's quite thick and heavy too, so nice and warm


----------



## MCWillow

The soap looks lush Pogo - what does it smell of? 

And I love that fabric Megan - so what are you making next?


----------



## Megan345

MCWillow said:


> The soap looks lush Pogo - what does it smell of?
> 
> And I love that fabric Megan - so what are you making next?


Funny you should say that... I cut up a tshirt for dusters yesterday, and have material left over from the scarf, so I thought I'd make a ragbag  I cut some squares from old pillowcases ages ago to do *something* patchwork, so ideal thing to practice on I think.

I particularly like that the squares are from sheets my great-granny cut and turned when they got worn... Then my gran made into pillowcases... And now they'll make something new again


----------



## pogo

MCWillow said:


> The soap looks lush Pogo - what does it smell of?
> 
> And I love that fabric Megan - so what are you making next?


Here you are hun, the fragrance description for the oil i used: "A Magical blend of Japanese grapefruit and mandarin, full bodied middle notes of Georgia peach, purple plums, Valencia grapes, and soft rose petals, sitting on a wonderful base note of Nubian musk"


----------



## Megan345

One rag bag 

Today I have learned: 
a) Don't try to sew with the presser foot up.
b) When you've taken it apart, untangled it, rethreaded it and figured out how to put it back together again, don't immediately make the same mistake... 
c) On the other hand, I can thread the machine by myself now 
d) If I wasn't so impatient and had ironed the material before, and the seams during, this would have been much easier.


----------



## MCWillow

Megan345 said:


> One rag bag
> 
> Today I have learned:
> a) Don't try to sew with the presser foot up.
> b) When you've taken it apart, untangled it, rethreaded it and figured out how to put it back together again, don't immediately make the same mistake...
> c) On the other hand, I can thread the machine by myself now
> d) If I wasn't so impatient and had ironed the material before, and the seams during, this would have been much easier.


A) a lesson we have all had to learn from by experience :lol:
B) see above
C) feels great when you master that simple task doesn't it? 
D) another lesson we have all had to learn heheh

E) When changing presser feet, never replace it back to front - your needle wont like it and will most likely break away and end up on the other side of the room..... another lesson well learnt....  :lol:

The bag looks great, and how lovely that your great-grannys work is still going strong  :thumbup:

The soap sounds gorgeous Pogo, I gotta wait til next month before anything else though - me car took nearly £500 this month, and me bank doesnt like me at the moment.... :lol:


----------



## pogo

Ah i know that feeling well  the joys of owning a car!


----------



## Megan345

MCWillow said:


> A) a lesson we have all had to learn from by experience :lol:
> B) see above
> C) feels great when you master that simple task doesn't it?
> D) another lesson we have all had to learn heheh
> 
> E) When changing presser feet, never replace it back to front - your needle wont like it and will most likely break away and end up on the other side of the room..... another lesson well learnt....  :lol:
> 
> The bag looks great, and how lovely that your great-grannys work is still going strong  :thumbup:
> 
> The soap sounds gorgeous Pogo, I gotta wait til next month before anything else though - me car took nearly £500 this month, and me bank doesnt like me at the moment.... :lol:


Good advice :lol: I might try to make a bag from that butterfly material next I think, I quite enjoyed it (mild bouts of swearing aside!)


----------



## MCWillow

What do you think? I made a padded Christmas Wreath


----------



## branwen

It's gorgeous MCWillow


----------



## Megan345

MCWillow said:


> What do you think? I made a padded Christmas Wreath


Very nice!


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> What do you think? I made a padded Christmas Wreath


That is very lovely! :001_tt1:


----------



## IrishEyes

Some flower macro shots which I tried to give a "heavenly" feel too. I think they look better as cards than A4.


----------



## pogo

Carrying on the Xmas theme 

Christmas memories freshly poured


----------



## pogo

Just made 

A paracord awareness ribbon


----------



## LinznMilly

Hi all. Back like the proverbial penny. 

I've gone back about 10 pages and caught up on how everyone's been doing. Is it me, or is this thread quieter these days? I've had a break from sewing myself for a month -- got sick of it for a while. 

Pogo: Love the soaps! They do look good enough to eat, and some of them are so artistic they look like they belong on a wall. 

Mc: The wreath and the decorations are a credit to you. They're fantastic.

Slartbartfast: That blanket looks so warm and cosy. Happy belated Adoption anniversary.

Irish Eyes: Lovely cards. 

Apologies if I've missed anyone out. 

In the past few days, I've started working on the baby sampler for my cousin from months ago. She's having a girl and after chopping and changing the baby's name, she's finally settled on ... Well, I'll let the sampler tell you:



Calligraphy and cross stich! I haven't used a chart for the name, or the motif to the left of it so any mistakes are my own.

As for the motif to the left, what do you think it looks like? A balloon, a lollypop, or something else?

It's still not finished. I want to put her DOB in a ribbon under her name, and I was thinking perhaps put a cherub or something in the corner, but not entirely decided on that. Obviously I'd have to leave space for the frame.


----------



## pogo

Thanks hun 

The motif looks like a balloon to me!


----------



## PawsOnMe

The tiniest collar and lead I've ever made









All ready for little Izzy coming home :001_wub:


----------



## slartibartfast

LinznMilly said:


> Slartbartfast: That blanket looks so warm and cosy. Happy belated Adoption anniversary.


Thanks!
I'm making another, this one will be a "Welcome home" blanket for my new baby:







From this yarn:







And I'm making knitted&crocheted cat basket from yarn leftovers.

I love your baby sampler!


----------



## LinznMilly

pogo said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> The motif looks like a balloon to me!


NP.

That's what it's supposed to be, so I'm glad.  I just had a moment's panic when adding the ribbon and thought, "bU&&er! Looks like a lollypop".

Paws on Me, that little collar and lead is sooo cute!


----------



## redroses2106

not been on this thread for so long, have really enjoyed looking through all of your stunning makes, and photography :001_wub: is it naughty that I didn't read anything just looked at the pictures 

I have been busy making new things, here are a couple if anyone wants a nosey,

pssst I am also having a little flash sale/market night on facebook tonight, its my last attempt at using it since the rules keep changing https://www.facebook.com/buttonsbeadsandbows


----------



## LinznMilly

redroses2106 said:


> not been on this thread for so long, have really enjoyed looking through all of your stunning makes, and photography :001_wub: *is it naughty that I didn't read anything just looked at the pictures *
> I have been busy making new things, here are a couple if anyone wants a nosey,
> 
> pssst I am also having a little flash sale/market night on facebook tonight, its my last attempt at using it since the rules keep changing https://www.facebook.com/buttonsbeadsandbows


Well, if it is, I'm guilty, too.  

Very nice. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## pogo

LinznMilly said:


> NP.
> 
> That's what it's supposed to be, so I'm glad.  I just had a moment's panic when adding the ribbon and thought, "bU&&er! Looks like a lollypop".
> 
> Paws on Me, that little collar and lead is sooo cute!


No definitely doesn't look like a lollypop to me


----------



## pogo

Eeeep eeep and eeeep some more 

Christmas memories unmoulded








freshly cut








and a close up of the in the pot swirl


----------



## MCWillow

So many lovey new things to see 

Definitely is a balloon on the sampler - its lovely 

And the glittery dragon  *runs off to FB*


----------



## MCWillow

Second wreath done - do you prefer the fat one or the thin one?

New wreath









Fat or thin?


----------



## pogo

Fat one for me


----------



## MCWillow

pogo said:


> Fat one for me


The general consensus seems to be fat - easier to stuff definitely - just takes more stuffing :lol:


----------



## slartibartfast

MCWillow said:


> Second wreath done - do you prefer the fat one or the thin one?
> 
> New wreath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat or thin?


Both are lovely but I prefer the fat one.


----------



## Polski

So many talented folk on here. Only done the last couple of pages but I'm impressed.

I love watching the soaping videos on youtube. I would love to have a go but alas my kitchen is way too small. Same with candle making...those intricate ones are amazing. I love the polymer clay too but how wasteful is it!? I couldn't do that but its amazing how a huge design can end up so tiny its suitable for nail art....which is about the only thing I do these days as I can no longer work as a nail tech


----------



## Megan345

The fat one for me too


----------



## LinznMilly

MCWillow said:


> Second wreath done - do you prefer the fat one or the thin one?
> 
> New wreath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat or thin?


They're both lovely, and initially I thought the fat one, but the thin one has grown on me and I think, for me, it's got the edge.


----------



## IrishEyes

I can't remember who made it now and I'm too lazy to go back but that wee glittery dragon is fantastic!!!



MCWillow said:


> Second wreath done - do you prefer the fat one or the thin one?


Whilst they are both very lovely I like the very christmassey colours of the thin one but the thickness of the fat one so in my opinion a fat thin one would be stunning!


----------



## IrishEyes

Flower macro card... "It's A Beautiful Life"


----------



## MCWillow

Those cards are gorgeous! I'd love to be able to take photos like that x


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> Those cards are gorgeous! I'd love to be able to take photos like that x


 Thank you. I refused to get a camera for a good while because I was convinced I'd be rubbish but through photography my confidence has grown and now I love it!


----------



## slartibartfast

Another catnip bear, for Potter's 5th adoption anniversary (it's tomorrow!):


----------



## MCWillow

I took a break from Christmas today! I had a request for a small dog walking bag, to hold phone, keys, maybe a couple of poop bags - so I went into designer mode and came up with this - the Bobbin Along Walkies Bag 

What do you think?


----------



## Megan345

Perfect size for holding the essentials, MCWillow 

I made two more scarves today. One from the butterfly fabric for my gran next weekend (wedding anniversary) and this one:


----------



## the melster

Finally found a use for my metal keyring fobs which weren't a massive success on fabric and made a display for my webbing samples.


----------



## MCWillow

No pics yet - but I started my first adjustable strap tonight, so been playing with D rings and triple sliders!

Anyone made these and have any tips?


----------



## loukodi

So nearly finished! The original plan was to have some reeds going up the side (gun dog cliche) to add a bit of colour to the piece, you might be able to see the pencil lines but i have decided against that now. Just need to finish the left side and blend it together a bit more then all done! Hopefully finished before Halloween... Or Christmas.



And i have been making little ring boxes too


----------



## MCWillow

Gorgeous Loukodi - so talented x

I have made some small bags which will have 4 candle tealights added 










So hard trying to think of things for the Christmas Shopping night!


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> Gorgeous Loukodi - so talented x
> 
> I have made some small bags which will have 4 candle tealights added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hard trying to think of things for the Christmas Shopping night!


What a brilliant idea! They are lovely!


----------



## IrishEyes

Never too early for romance!!


----------



## IrishEyes

Third of the love series


----------



## MCWillow

Is no-one crafting at the moment? I miss seeing all the lovely makes on here - show me your pics!

Recently I have made a padded laptop bag, made with oilcloth (never again!), an adjustable strap, an 'invisible' inside pocket and magnectic fastenings - lots of 'firsts' for me in this one!




























Also some more Christmas tree decorations - and a Tooth Pillow (I needed a break from Christmas)


----------



## jopetportraits

This is my latest sun catcher. A Christmas tree with paws and your pet's name written in the snow.


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> Recently I have made a padded laptop bag, made with oilcloth (never again!), an adjustable strap, an 'invisible' inside pocket and magnectic fastenings - lots of 'firsts' for me in this one!


Was the oil cloth difficult to work with then? The apple on the inside looks brilliant and really adds a splash of colour.


----------



## IrishEyes

I'm still trying non photographic cards, some I like some not so much but I have lots of ideas, just need to build up supplies.


----------



## MCWillow

IrishEyes said:


> Was the oil cloth difficult to work with then? The apple on the inside looks brilliant and really adds a splash of colour.


I thought so because its quite stiff, so bulky - and you can't go wrong and unpick it because theres holes in it once you've sewn it!

Thanks for the amount aout the apple - I have to say I do really like the apple


----------



## MCWillow

Me again!! A quick pic of what was waiting for me when I got home from work today 










And some appliques I've made for some bags for the Christmas craft fair - got to sew them up tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## IrishEyes

Can I ask McWillow, do you make those canvas bags yourself? I mean the plain bag before the added extras!


----------



## MCWillow

IrishEyes said:


> Can I ask McWillow, do you make those canvas bags yourself? I mean the plain bag before the added extras!


No, not these ones, I buy them in and then decorate them


----------



## Mirx3

That moment you've no crafting material left in your home and you don't know what to do with yourself....

I do however, have this really great idea (at least I think it's a good idea lol) for the boys' cat tree. But again... no materials!


----------



## foxiesummer

Just finished this card for a Dutch embroidery on paper group I am a member of. It is an alphabet swap and the letter is H for Harvest. My card is going to someone in Australia. We swap with a different person every time. The card to me will be coming from the USA.


----------



## Sophiebee

I started a new hobby recently, jewellery making, i recently finished my first project which is a frozen necklace, hopefully ill do a few as they will xmas prezzies for the frozen obsessed little girls in the family  Ive also done matching bracelets but im waiting for some glue for the knots so i can trim the ends. 

Ive attatched some pictures (remember they are the first thing ive made so not nearly as good as the things you clever lot can do ) The beads are actually prettier than the pictures show, they are a mix of pink and blue and two tone beads that are both colours. If anyone else does this sort of thing id love to see some pictures, and any tips would be welcomed


----------



## IrishEyes

New card today, snowy owl.... that's supposed to be the moon behind him!


----------



## Sarah1983

Wizards Lab so far  Bit of a blurry pic unfortunately, camera won't seem to take a close up without blurring.


----------



## MCWillow

Christmas tree decorations for the craft fair - 55 in total!


----------



## debijw

I've done two new portraits recently, one is the son of a family friend and the other my DD and her BFF. It was the BFF who asked me to do the drawing.I have framed it but not been able to get it her yet.

The gorgeous Jaxon


Serena and Vicky(DD)


Serena also asked if I could crochet something for her OH, I said I would give it a go and here it is, its from a pattern by Patricia Castillo, you can find it just by googling.


----------



## IrishEyes

New photographic greeting cards...


----------



## debijw

IrishEyes said:


> New photographic greeting cards...


Gorgeous photos IrishEyes and they make such beautiful cards.


----------



## IrishEyes

debijw said:


> Gorgeous photos IrishEyes and they make such beautiful cards.


Thank you very much.


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Christmas tree decorations for the craft fair - 55 in total!


Oh wow am so making some of these for my own tree they are fab!!! :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

More stock for the craft fair - stockings and lavender stacks  Cut out 30 bits of fabric after work tonight for more lavender stacks - luckily I have booked next week off work, as I am booked in as 'Stall 7 - bags and cushions' - not made any bags or cushions yet :lol: (sorry about prices on the pics - I made them for the fair advertising!)


----------



## slartibartfast

I made this for Potter, for our adoption monthversary. 
Full of catnip, made from raw undyed wool, there's foil from tea packet in its tail and candy wrappers inside ears.
I hope he will like it.


----------



## MCWillow

slartibartfast said:


> I made this for Potter, for our adoption monthversary.
> Full of catnip, made from raw undyed wool, there's foil from tea packet in its tail and candy wrappers inside ears.
> I hope he will like it.
> View attachment 147523


I saw this on FB - I bet he loves it, its great :thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferx

Long time no see crafty friends  How are you all? Doing well I hope.

I've not been around a lot lately, the forum has been painfully slow for me for the last month or so. It makes it a bit impractical. Some of if may be down to my ancient PC, everything takes an age.

I've not a great deal to say really! My secret big news that I was talking about months ago on this thread was winning an award in the British Wildlife Photography Awards, I had a thread in general about it at the time so most of you probs know that anyway. Surreal experience.

>>>>>>At the launch in the Mall Galleries, London. 









Craftwise the orders have been steady enough - but I wouldn't say I'm anymore busy yet than I was, in say, July. The Mystery animals have sold quite well through the gallery so I'm pleased about that. 
I've made some new designs in the last week.










And added a little to some existing ones.

This is a giant Mystery Seal. It's really big for me. 10 inch circumference!









And a three toed sloth (in addition to the two toed variety I already do) It looks a bit weird but they are very weird creatures.... :lol:









Suppose I need to start thinking about last order dates before Christmas now- the absolute last thing I want at Christmas is to worry about things not getting delivered on time so I'm thinking of having the cut off really quite early. What are the rest of you doing?


----------



## IrishEyes

Congratulations on the award Jennifer  Your image was a worthy win, you must feel so proud! You don't look at all like what I imagined, I pictured you as a bit older and blonde! :lol: You are very pretty. Oh and the sloth is amazing!!


----------



## MCWillow

IrishEyes said:


> Congratulations on the award Jennifer  Your image was a worthy win, you must feel so proud! *You don't look at all like what I imagined, I pictured you as a bit older and blonde! :lol: You are very pretty. *Oh and the sloth is amazing!!


^^^ This!

I thought you were much older - I don't know why though!


----------



## branwen

Congratulations Jennifer...Gorgeous pic of you and love the little animals


----------



## IrishEyes

Recent 3 pack greeting cards... Flower Power!


----------



## IrishEyes

Last picture...


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks guys!  Much appreciated comments. Ha! When I was, I think, 21 on another forum someone described me as "a mature retired lady" Retired? Where did those forty years go?! Lol. But I'll take people assuming I'm older rather than younger any day of the week.

Irisheyes- Thank you, yes it was pretty incredible! I had ambitions to get in the book but didn't for a minute think I would actually be a winner. I have shaken the hand of Chris Packham! I've been a fan of his since I was a little child and I hugely admire his photography in particular so for him to say such wonderful things about a picture that I took was a bit of a sensory overload! He was really nice too- signed books and stood for pictures for a good two hours after presenting the ceremony.

Your flower pictures are lovely- the forget me not is particularly pretty. 

A couple of new dog breeds made over the weekend. I had the idea for the French Bulldog and wrote it down months ago but only got round to realising it now. I've made quite a lot of Shih tzu's privately on commission but figured I'd now add one to the permanent line.



















Sold this print today as well.


----------



## IrishEyes

jenniferx said:


> Thanks guys!  Much appreciated comments. Ha! When I was, I think, 21 on another forum someone described me as "a mature retired lady" Retired? Where did those forty years go?! Lol. But I'll take people assuming I'm older rather than younger any day of the week.
> 
> Irisheyes- Thank you, yes it was pretty incredible! I had ambitions to get in the book but didn't for a minute think I would actually be a winner. I have shaken the hand of Chris Packham! I've been a fan of his since I was a little child and I hugely admire his photography in particular so for him to say such wonderful things about a picture that I took was a bit of a sensory overload! He was really nice too- signed books and stood for pictures for a good two hours after presenting the ceremony.
> 
> Your flower pictures are lovely- the forget me not is particularly pretty.
> 
> A couple of new dog breeds made over the weekend. ]


I think perhaps we all thought you were much older is because you are honestly very wise and level headed! That doesn't explain the blonde hair though!

Your experience sounds all a bit surreal, not for me but for you 

Thank you for the compliment. Your wee animals are class!


----------



## MCWillow

New designs for my tote bags!

Today I have cut 10 appliques, not all are stitched yet, but should finish that tomorrow, then can start making handles for the totes, and start putting them together! Some of the appliques are for the cotton totes, which I just decorate - just have pics of the ones made for the bags I make from scratch so far!

If anyone is near Leatherhead, all these are for a Christmas shopping night, which is raising funds for Epsom and St Heliers hospitals neo-natal units 

https://www.facebook.com/silentauctionneonatalfundraiser?fref=ts

Double sided tote - high heel & clutch bag









Double sided tote - lipstick and lips









Single sided tote - apple









Single sided tote - cherries









Single sided tote - owl


----------



## branwen

They are fantastic MCWillow


----------



## IrishEyes

That Owl one is gorgeous McWillow!!


----------



## IrishEyes

I had an idea for a picture of a dried rose but wasn't sure it would turn out. I waited for the right level of dryness  then took a few pictures. I like them as pictures but I'm unsure if they would work as cards, well because a rose is symbolic as love isn't it and these one's are well dead!! If I did print cards I wouldn't promote them as love or valentine's just simply as blank greeting cards.

Do you think they would work or would you be offended if someone gave you a card with a picture of a dead flower on it?!


----------



## MCWillow

I like them! Do you think they would work if you 'vintaged' them up a bit? erm maybe photograph them on some old lace, or sepia-ed them?

(sorry for all the made up words!)


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> I like them! Do you think they would work if you 'vintaged' them up a bit? erm maybe photograph them on some old lace, or sepia-ed them?
> 
> (sorry for all the made up words!)


Thanks! Old lace is something that I'm keeping an eye out for but as yet I haven't found any, well none that I actually like anyhow! The first image has already been sepia-ed  but I kept it to a minimum because I usually try to keep any images as close to natural as possible... bar a few experiments here and here!

Thanks for your ideas


----------



## jenniferx

Willow- Those are lovely! I hope you raise lots of money with them  You've been so busy lately! Puts my productivity to shame.

Irish Eyes- I really like both of those- although I can see what you mean about using them for cards- I'm struggling to think of a context in which you'd use them. I do think however that they make really nice wall art prints.

Bought these buttons today- they were crying out to become... The Mystery Pig! :lol:


----------



## Argent

I've been busy with my new sewing machine recently (sorry if you've seen some of these already) 





































Oscar sporting his new collar









And a new bandana! Still need to work on a proper contruction method but it works well enough


----------



## MCWillow

Love the Mystery Pig!!

Those are great Argent (off for a nosy at your page  )

Got one of the double sided totes finished today - love the lining fabric, its perfect - just spied in it my local Singer shop when I went in with nothing in mind except 'something red'


----------



## magpie

Can I join in?!  All of you are so clever, I've loved looking through this thread at all the amazing pictures of the things you've made 

I've never done anything remotely crafty in my life before, but about a month ago decided to learn how to crochet, though for no real reason that I can recall! Have been following tutorials on youtube and am starting to get the hang of it I think(!), though I'm desperately confused by the variety of yarns & wool available!

Started out with some very basic granny squares:



Then dove in head-first and made a bag!


And another bag:



And another!



Made a little pumpkin for my Mum the other day (as her birthday is on Halloween!)



And yesterday started making some poppies for people for Remembrance Sunday, in exchange for them making a donation to The Royal British Legion 



Everything is still a bit rough around the edges, but I'm learning!


----------



## SugarGirl

oh wow Magpie, they look great, especially if you only started learning a month ago!

funny you should post this but I joined a crochet class on Craftsy and ordered some hooks this morning, I'll be happy if I can do a granny square after a month :laugh:


----------



## jenniferx

One month Magpie? Are you kidding?! That's amazing. You obviously have a natural aptitude for it! I especially like the bag but it's all good.

Where would we all be without youtube? I think it's amazing how much help it is. I learn much better from watching stuff in motion versus reading about it.

The yarns are the best bit :lol: I've a new shipment arriving in tomorrow fingers crossed. Can't wait for that! I think if you try lots of different ones out you soon work out what brands, weights etc... you enjoy working with most.

_______

The little pig sold yesterday, miss it already. I was almost tempted to keep that one. 
Created a new mystery Koala yesterday as well.


----------



## magpie

About a month, yeah, mid-September I started  I almost gave up after my very first attempt, as it was all going horribly wrong! 
Fortunately it all started to make sense to me instead 

But absolutely definitely couldn't do it without youtube, written patterns mean nothing to me!! And I've been off work all this week, so had plenty of time on my hands 

jennifer I absolutely love your mystery animals, they are sooo adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow

magpie said:


> Can I join in?!  All of you are so clever, I've loved looking through this thread at all the amazing pictures of the things you've made
> 
> I've never done anything remotely crafty in my life before, but about a month ago decided to learn how to crochet, though for no real reason that I can recall! Have been following tutorials on youtube and am starting to get the hang of it I think(!), though I'm desperately confused by the variety of yarns & wool available!
> 
> Then dove in head-first and made a bag!
> 
> And another!
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday started making some poppies for people for Remembrance Sunday, in exchange for them making a donation to The Royal British Legion
> 
> Everything is still a bit rough around the edges, but I'm learning!


A month - seriously?? Those are amazing! I did try learning to crochet - it just doesn't work for me - something to do with my brain and my hands not co-operating 

The pic above - is that an owl? A yellow closure tab, and different colours in the middle of the 2 circles either side of the tab and that is _so_ an owl!  :thumbup:


----------



## magpie

Ha! It does look like an owl, I never noticed that before! I put that pic on my facebook page too and one of my (male) friends thought it was a bra!! :shocked: :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry guys - bombardment time!! I've made a total of 17 bags so far this week (5 from scratch, and 12 I have appliqued) and I just reached 600 likes for my FB page - so again apologies - but heres some pics from this week  (you've already seen the double sided Kiss bag, so I wont show you that again :lol: )

Apple bag


















Double sided heel/clutch bag



























Christmas Appliqued cotton bags









Non Christmas appliqued cotton bags









Customer order after seeing the appliqued totes!









Owl bag


















Cherries bag (my personal favourite)


----------



## magpie

Gorgeous bags, and the lining materials are fab! Especially love the owl one


----------



## jenniferx

Willow- Wow, that is an impressive lot of work! My fav's are the lined bags- probably the owl ones!  Have you much more to go for your fair?

Magpie- Well, I think all of it just fab. And lots of techniques as well. The thing about making stuff with crochet is that there is a reasonable amount of hand sewing with a lot of stuff as well. And it all looks really neat and well put together! What are you planning on making next?

Made a few new mystery animals again today :

Monkey (the ears make him look a bit like a mouse/monkey cross but I don't care, I think its sweet). 









And Bulldog.


----------



## magpie

jenniferx said:


> Magpie- Well, I think all of it just fab. And lots of techniques as well. The thing about making stuff with crochet is that there is a reasonable amount of hand sewing with a lot of stuff as well. And it all looks really neat and well put together! What are you planning on making next?


Thanks! 

I've gotten started on an infinity scarf, but it's taking me ages to do each row and I get bored doing the same stitches all the time! So it's going very slowly!

I've also started some different granny squares, though not sure what I'm going to do with them yet (and black is such a hard colour to use!)



That little bulldog is just :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow

Love the black and white in the granny squares (still cant believe you have only been crocheting a month - your stuff is lush!)

Awww that bulldog looks so sad! Bless him (monkey is cute too - got a right cheeky grin on his face hehe)


----------



## MCWillow

Me again (this is what happens when you are making stock for a craft fair - roll on 2nd November!)

Just two cushions today - one has been made to be auctioned for The Royal British Legion! Guess which one  x


----------



## branwen

Gorgeous MCWillow..


----------



## jenniferx

I love those Willow I might even go so far as to say that they are my favourite things of yours that you have made! 

Magpie- black wool is a pain, especially in low evening light! They actually make crochet hooks which light up to make it easier :lol:

A few more new designs made last night.

Mystery Fox:









Mystery Pekingese


----------



## magpie

Light up crochet hooks... that's just genius! I'm struggling with any dark colours in the evening, I think I just need better lighting in general (or maybe a head torch!) 

That little fox is so sweet, and the colour is great 

I love the poppy cushion, MCWillow! I have managed to get rid of a dozen of my crocheted poppies, which isn't a lot, but it's a little bit of money raised for The Royal British Legion 

I have just started to make a hat now, because apparently I can't stick to doing one thing at a time


----------



## IrishEyes

magpie said:


> You are very talented! I too first saw this as an owl, it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## IrishEyes

McWillow that owl bag is your best ever, it's soo good, it'll not sit around for long. The other bags and cushions are great but the owl bag is really striking.

Jennifer, the fox is very beautiful! Why are they called mystery animals though?! Have you ever done staffy dogs? They would make the perfect gift for my sister but it wouldn't be for a few months yet.

I've been putting together new 3pack greeting cards.. White Roses Series.


----------



## jenniferx

> Jennifer, the fox is very beautiful! *Why are they called mystery animals though?! *Have you ever done staffy dogs? They would make the perfect gift for my sister but it wouldn't be for a few months yet.


Because the first thing I made was a ball with a face, it's not any creature or animal in particular so I called it a 'Mystery Ball'. 









All the creatures that followed, with 'Mystery' in the name, have the same essential design and are the same price. 
There are people that collect the line 

Things like the Slow Loris, Sloths, Owl... aren't part of that and are standalone designs.

x


----------



## MCWillow

IrishEyes said:


> McWillow that owl bag is your best ever, it's soo good, it'll not sit around for long. The other bags and cushions are great but the owl bag is really striking.
> 
> Jennifer, the fox is very beautiful! Why are they called mystery animals though?! Have you ever done staffy dogs? They would make the perfect gift for my sister but it wouldn't be for a few months yet.
> 
> I've been putting together new 3pack greeting cards.. * White Roses Series.*




Love this series - I dont suppose you have a little 'tag thingy' with something about friendship on it do you? (can explain in PM if you like  ) - although the one you have used works (for me) x

Adore the fox Susie - absolutely love it - although I do have to say the best thing you have ever made is Tommy the Mystery Kitten (can't wait til Christmas  ) x

EDITED TO ADD: I came on to tell you about the Poppy Cushion - and then got distracted! The auction was tonight, and my cushion raised a whopping £32 for the RBL - so chuffed  :thumbup:


----------



## Argent

congrats! That's brilliant


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> [/B]
> 
> Love this series - I dont suppose you have a little 'tag thingy' with something about friendship on it do you? (can explain in PM if you like  ) - although the one you have used works (for me) x
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: I came on to tell you about the Poppy Cushion - and then got distracted! The auction was tonight, and my cushion raised a whopping £32 for the RBL - so chuffed  :thumbup:


Yes pm me as I'm not sure what you mean! Congratulations on the auction!


----------



## branwen

Fantastic news MCWillow


----------



## branwen

Just a couple of cards I have made for last weeks Birthdays...


----------



## magpie

Well done with the auction MCWillow! :thumbup:


----------



## SugarGirl

So I havent got my crochet hooks yet but I did pick up a knitting board 3 days ago so I've been learning to knit on that instead.

I'm a bit addicted to it! I have managed make a couple of neck warmers yesterday and I knitted this little guy today for Halloween :biggrin:

Knitted spider by Goodbye Sugar Girl, on Flickr


----------



## babycham2002

SugarGirl said:


> So I havent got my crochet hooks yet but I did pick up a knitting board 3 days ago so I've been learning to knit on that instead.
> 
> I'm a bit addicted to it! I have managed make a couple of neck warmers yesterday and I knitted this little guy today for Halloween :biggrin:
> 
> Knitted spider by Goodbye Sugar Girl, on Flickr


ha ha he's brilliant well done you


----------



## debijw

SugarGirl said:


> So I havent got my crochet hooks yet but I did pick up a knitting board 3 days ago so I've been learning to knit on that instead.
> 
> I'm a bit addicted to it! I have managed make a couple of neck warmers yesterday and I knitted this little guy today for Halloween :biggrin:
> 
> Knitted spider by Goodbye Sugar Girl, on Flickr


He's great. Keep up the good work and remember to post pics of the things you make, because we like pics on this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## magpie

The spider is fab, he's so cute!!


----------



## SugarGirl

aww thank you all :biggrin:


----------



## MCWillow

Cute spider (never thought I would hear myself utter those two words in the same sentence!)

What is a knitting board?

Just a couple of new things to show you - a bag I made for my Nans birthday, and cushion I did today - She's called Daisy  :thumbup:


----------



## IrishEyes

Made this just now, wish I had of left the inside as just a pink insert rather than adding bits but I'll know for next time. The design on the front is fabric (bit fiddly!) and the wooden heart is a wee keepsake.


----------



## IrishEyes

That wee spider is great! Well done! 

McWillow your cushions are very good, you have real talent.


----------



## IrishEyes

Me again  Just finished this one and left the inside plain and I much prefer it.


----------



## jenniferx

branwen said:


> Just a couple of cards I have made for last weeks Birthdays...


Lovely  :thumbup1: I love the little details you add with the cascading dots at the bottom of the second one. I'd worry loads with card making how to make it even, I don't think I'd be very good at it!

Sugargirl- The spider is brilliant! You should suspend it from a doorframe with some thread! that would be great for halloween!

IrishEyes- Your new cards are delightful. Beautifully made. Bummer to read in your other thread about ebay man. I get super paranoid about photo prints bending in the post so if they are small I sandwich them between two super strong pieces of cut cardboard sheets that I cut up. If they're big enough I used a postal tube (obviously not a lot of help with a card!)

Willow- Congratulations! Great price for the cushion. I wasn't in the least bit surprised that it sold because it really was very attractive. All your recent cushions look amazing to be honest.

A couple of new things made recently. 
Tortie Cat









Westie









Neither of those are for sale but I'll probably be adding the westie to the line permanently when I get a bit of time to make another/do better photos!
I made a lab today as well but no time for pics. when the light is so poor. It's too depressing how dark it is now.


----------



## SugarGirl

MCWillow said:


> What is a knitting board?


its basically two parallel rows of pegs, mines adjustable so I can also add in bits to make it a square/rectangle for knitting in the round kind of like a giant french knitting doll. They are also called looms or rakes

I am rubbish knitting with needles, I've tried to learn a few times but ... :mad2:

you can see my knitting board at the back of this photo of the reversible neck warmer I made today (it needs a couple of toggles to finish it off!)


Knitted neck warmer and my knitting board by Goodbye Sugar Girl, on Flickr

I love seeing everyones bag/cushions, card and crochet animals they are all amazing and very inspiring :biggrin: :thumbup1:


----------



## IrishEyes

IrishEyes- Your new cards are delightful. Beautifully made. Bummer to read in your other thread about ebay man. I get super paranoid about photo prints bending in the post so if they are small I sandwich them between two super strong pieces of cut cardboard sheets that I cut up. If they're big enough I used a postal tube (obviously not a lot of help with a card!) 

Jennifer, thank you. I'm paranoid now, posted two orders this morning and I won't relax now until I have had feedback and know they have arrived safely!


----------



## magpie

Beautiful cards IrishEyes, really pretty! 

SugarGirl, your neck warmer looks lovely (and very nice & snuggly!).

More adorable mystery creatures from jennifer!

And MCWillow, I love that cushion 

I have made a little bag with the black & white squares I made last week, just not sure if I want to put a handle on it or not yet:


----------



## MCWillow

The cards are gorgeous, and I agree that less is more on the inside - the outsides are so lovely, they just dont need anything on the inside. :thumbup:

Love the new Mysterys Susie (must be a Westie week heheh), and the scarf warmer looks very snug SG 

I really like that bag MP, and don't think it needs a handle!

I've had 2 orders for Westie cushions already - and a request for a black cat cotton bag! So did the cat bag tonight (just decorated, not a full made one). This has a new flower embellishment - not made this flower before, but quite pleased with how it came out


----------



## IrishEyes

So many pretty things being made... 

This is my latest edition, a happy birthday card in which you write your message inside as normal then gently tie it with a big pink bow  The birthday girl has to unwrap the bow to read the message inside. 

Might be a bit of an anti climax though if there's no money or vouchers inside :lol:


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


>


That flower is very impressive, I love it and the colours really work together.


----------



## IrishEyes

magpie- how long does it take you to make your bags? You do a fine job and it's hard to believe that your new to it!


----------



## jenniferx

Gosh I can scarcely keep up with this thread! 

IrishEyes- Aww it's a shame it has made you less relaxed about it but I do understand. Around 2 months ago I switched all the orders that I send to World Zones 1 + 2 to tracked (This puts the price up by an additional five pounds or so). I've only ever had one parcel go completely missing. A few have been delayed beyond what I would consider reasonable. When this happened I was getting emails saying- "Hi do you know where this is?!" etc... Of course I didn't because the International Standard service doesn't track it. I'd end up uploading the certificate of posting to prove that it was sent when I said it was and then re fulfilling the order and then sending it tracked all at my own expense.... only then for the original to turn up like a day after the replacement was sent out. Farce. I'd always tell the buyer to just keep them both.

It only happened a couple of times out of the hundreds that I have done but I want this to be an enjoyable thing for me and I found it pretty stressy when things didn't go to plan. Also most of the time buyers don't let me know that they have received their items so I'd just have to assume that if I didn't get any messages that they did but it still leaves you up in the air. Having it tracked gives me peace of mind!

I'd rather have less orders than a higher number of more stressful ones! Especially during busy postal periods like Christmas when things are more liable to go astray.

Magpie- So impressed with the new bag. You make them so quickly.

MISSING PERSONS
Where is Emmaviolet? I miss her and her crocheted contributions! 
And Sarah- I want to see the progress with the tiger and wizard!

Some new stuff from me today. A few pics from a nature walk this afternoon. Lichen and a teeny tiny mushroom.



















And the Mystery Lab.


----------



## Argent

You guys are all brilliant! I'm loving this thread, it's giving me at least a minor kick up the backside to keep sewing whilst I'm waiting for my clientbase to build up 

Made an adorable little bandana for Timmy - he's going to look SO cute in it 









Also having a little practice at fabric collars - what do you think of this mock-up? I got a bit excited and forgot it needed to fit through 25mm slots but the idea seems nice I guess?


----------



## catpud

I have started my own little side project 

This is my first prototype - it turned out pretty well but I now know to move the D ring a little further up. It's 1 inch wide and fits a 19 inch neck. 

Not the best picture to show the pattern, but you get the idea :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

Argent said:


> You guys are all brilliant! I'm loving this thread, it's giving me at least a minor kick up the backside to keep sewing whilst I'm waiting for my clientbase to build up


Keep at it, and network when you have time - it really does help 



> Made an adorable little bandana for Timmy - he's going to look SO cute in it


Very cute :thumbup:

Couple of things.....

Get some crimping shears (the zigzag scissors). Once you sewn whatever you are sewing, trim the edges with them before turning the right way out - especially if the fabric is a slightly transparent. Gives nice even hem inside, that won't fray.

Get something to really make the points pointy! I use a pencil that I deliberately snapped the lead off of. You cant get the points down enough with your finger, if you want a really defined point.

Once the right way out, and all finished, iron it. Again, it makes any points more pointy, and really defines the edges of things (I must spend more time with a blunt pencil and an iron, than anything else when I make bunting!)



> Also having a little practice at fabric collars - what do you think of this mock-up? I got a bit excited and forgot it needed to fit through 25mm slots but the idea seems nice I guess?


[/img]

Love this! I made my first adjustable handle recently, using D rings and slider - I made that handle three times before it was OK - and it wasn't as perfect as I wanted it to be!

I really hope you don't take any offence at the advice offered above - none is intended whatsoever  xx


----------



## PawsOnMe

Had a little go at making some paper roses. Can't wait to experiment with different paper types.


----------



## SugarGirl

Those roses look lovely!


----------



## Argent

MCWillow said:


> Keep at it, and network when you have time - it really does help
> 
> Very cute :thumbup:
> 
> Couple of things.....
> 
> Get some crimping shears (the zigzag scissors). Once you sewn whatever you are sewing, trim the edges with them before turning the right way out - especially if the fabric is a slightly transparent. Gives nice even hem inside, that won't fray.
> 
> Get something to really make the points pointy! I use a pencil that I deliberately snapped the lead off of. You cant get the points down enough with your finger, if you want a really defined point.
> 
> Once the right way out, and all finished, iron it. Again, it makes any points more pointy, and really defines the edges of things (I must spend more time with a blunt pencil and an iron, than anything else when I make bunting!)
> 
> [/img]
> 
> Love this! I made my first adjustable handle recently, using D rings and slider - I made that handle three times before it was OK - and it wasn't as perfect as I wanted it to be!
> 
> I really hope you don't take any offence at the advice offered above - none is intended whatsoever  xx


No offence taken at all, this sort of feedback is what I need as I'm kind of just muddling along on my own!  Will put your advice into action, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow

Argent said:


> No offence taken at all, this sort of feedback is what I need as I'm kind of just muddling along on my own!  Will put your advice into action, thanks! :thumbsup:


If you ever want to PM me feel free - I'm no expert but will help if I can 

Made this yesterday, and tonight I am having a night off! I want to make 2 more cushions for the fair (not sure what to put on them yet - suggestions appreciated  ), and have some drawstring bags to make, and hopefully enough time for some Tooth Pillows! Then I think i will be as ready as I can be :scared:

Dalmatian Cushion (well i couldn't go without a Dally could I?? lol )









ETA: How could I forget to mention the roses?? They are beautiful - look forward to seeing what you make next PoM x


----------



## magpie

So many lovely things!

Those roses look so beautiful and delicate, PawsOnMe 
Fantastic collars catpud & Argent!



MCWillow said:


>


I love this, it's so pretty! And the material is just fab 



IrishEyes said:


> magpie- how long does it take you to make your bags? You do a fine job and it's hard to believe that your new to it!


It depends on the bag! The red & black one took the longest, as it's made up of 17 squares and each square took about 30 mins and then there was stitching them together and the handles. So maybe 12 hours?

The 'owl' one was much quicker, and the black & white one quicker again, but it is much smaller too. Hopefully I'll get faster the more I practice though!

Btw, your 'Happy Birthday' card is just gorgeous!


----------



## IrishEyes

jenniferx said:


> IrishEyes- Aww it's a shame it has made you less relaxed about it but I do understand. Around 2 months ago I switched all the orders that I send to World Zones 1 + 2 to tracked (This puts the price up by an additional five pounds or so). I've only ever had one parcel go completely missing. A few have been delayed beyond what I would consider reasonable. When this happened I was getting emails saying- "Hi do you know where this is?!" etc... Of course I didn't because the International Standard service doesn't track it. I'd end up uploading the certificate of posting to prove that it was sent when I said it was and then re fulfilling the order and then sending it tracked all at my own expense.... only then for the original to turn up like a day after the replacement was sent out. Farce. I'd always tell the buyer to just keep them both.


Jennifer- I know that at least two of my orders since then have made it to their destination so I feel a little easier now! Photography and making the cards is just a wee hobby for me and to let me indulge in my creative side but I don't want to get all complicated hence why I only post within the UK. Also it's not worth tracking items as they are only greeting cards.

Your latest work, both photograph and mystery animals are wonderful! Love the mushroom against the dark background.

Argent- what a gorgeous bandana!

Pawsonme- Gorgeous roses!! Well done!


----------



## MCWillow

Last 2 cushions for the fair! I have 18 draw string bags and 10 tooth pillows all cut out ready to sew tomorrow - also planning on a Christmas Sack if I have time!!

Mavis the Scottie









Poppy


----------



## IrishEyes

Love your new creations MCWillow, especially the buttons for the eyes and nose 

Took some shots this morning but haven't made any prints yet as I need to replace the inks..


----------



## MCWillow

Those are beautiful - I especially like the third one :yesnod:


----------



## Sarah1983

MCWillow said:


>


Oooh, I love this!

Paws, those roses are so pretty!

I'm back stitching again after a break. Should soon have the first page of Wizards Lab finished.

But, and it's a big but, hubby got his discharge date from the army so we're now looking for somewhere to live back in the UK while currently living in Germany. Which is fun and games. So not sure how much time I'm going to have to stitch. Or even when we're moving, soon as we've got a places we can go and the sooner the better as it means I can look for a job then. Hubby pretty much has one already, just a few things he has to do first and he should start in March.


----------



## HollynSmudge

I love this thread only just noticed it, I really like looking at crafty things =) and we have some very talented people here it would seem. Here's a few things I've done recently (obviously one is a pumpkin xD) though what I'm currently working on is a secret to the people of the cat chat .


----------



## MCWillow

Good luck with the move Sarah, hope it all does well :thumbup:

Those are lovely HnC - wish I could draw!

Feeling sick now - the craft fair (my very first one) is tomorrow - I feel like a 13 years old hosting her first party - what if no-one turns up, what if they don't like what I've done, what if I get ignored all night.....

Bricking it! :scared:


----------



## tincan

MCWillow said:


> Good luck with the move Sarah, hope it all does well :thumbup:
> 
> Those are lovely HnC - wish I could draw!
> 
> Feeling sick now - the craft fair (my very first one) is tomorrow - I feel like a 13 years old hosting her first party - what if no-one turns up, what if they don't like what I've done, what if I get ignored all night.....
> 
> Bricking it! :scared:


You going to be just fine hun , stop being such a " Doubting Thomas " .... xxxx


----------



## IrishEyes

Holly- your work is wonderful, is that ring made from colouring pencils?!

McWillow- I wouldn't worry because I'm sure you will do well, your stuff is fab. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## magpie

Lovely photos IrishEyes, I really like the first black & white one (but they are all gorgeous!).

HollynChris, your stuff is awesome! That ring is fab 

MCWillow, you'll be fine!! Your work is beautiful and I'm sure you'll have a great time when you're there. Good luck! 

I have finished the hat I was working on... unfortunately I had to model it myself as the dogs just refused to help me out! 

From the side:


Front view:


Was thinking about adding a little bobble to it - I thought this flower I did a little while ago might look nice (in the same colour as the hat though)?


----------



## Mirx3

I am so proud of myself right now! I made my first article of clothing (sort of?) haha

A scarf! <3 I love it so much!

I am almost tempted to try and make a matching hat to go with... hmm should I be so daring? lol


----------



## HollynSmudge

IrishEyes said:


> Holly- your work is wonderful, is that ring made from colouring pencils?!


Thank you =), the ring is made from coloured pencils stuck together with epoxy resin and dremmeled. p.s. I love our pictures I wish I was that good a photographer

McWillow, don't worry about the craft fair I'm sure everyone will love your stuff, just have fun =).

Magpie, I love the hat definitely the sort of thing I would wear


----------



## MCWillow

Leaving soon!! :scared:

Will update you all later! Thanks for the good wishes  xx


----------



## Paula07

So many talented folks here on PF. There's some of my recent work on my art page if anyone's interested - https://m.facebook.com/PaulasPortraits I'm rarely on my computer these days and don't know how to post normal sized photos on from my phone .


----------



## IrishEyes

magpie said:


> From the side:
> 
> 
> Was thinking about adding a little bobble to it - I thought this flower I did a little while ago might look nice (in the same colour as the hat though)?





Mirx3 said:


> I am so proud of myself right now! I made my first article of clothing (sort of?) haha
> 
> A scarf! <3 I love it so much!
> 
> I am almost tempted to try and make a matching hat to go with... hmm should I be so daring? lol





HollynChris said:


> Thank you =), the ring is made from coloured pencils stuck together with epoxy resin and dremmeled. p.s. I love our pictures I wish I was that good a photographer





Paula07 said:


> So many talented folks here on PF. There's some of my recent work on my art page if anyone's interested - https://m.facebook.com/PaulasPortraits I'm rarely on my computer these days and don't know how to post normal sized photos on from my phone .


Well folks, I'm pleased to announce that I've finally found out how to multi quote... I think! 

Magpie- that hat is great, really lovely and I think it works really well as it is, maybe you could have two, one with and one without bobble!

Mirx-go for it!! Pictures when you are done please.

Holly- wow that is clever, I've never seen anything quite like it!

Paula- I'm just off to like you...:thumbup:


----------



## IrishEyes

Nope, as it turns out I still actually haven't quite got the hang of multi quotes!!


----------



## Paula07

IrishEyes said:


> Well folks, I'm pleased to announce that I've finally found out how to multi quote... I think!
> 
> Magpie- that hat is great, really lovely and I think it works really well as it is, maybe you could have two, one with and one without bobble!
> 
> Mirx-go for it!! Pictures when you are done please.
> 
> Holly- wow that is clever, I've never seen anything quite like it!
> 
> Paula- I'm just off to like you...:thumbup:


Thank you lovely .

You have managed to multi quote, now you just need to type your reply under each persons quote -



IrishEyes said:


> Nope, as it turns out I still actually haven't quite got the hang of multi quotes!!


Like this


----------



## MCWillow

Lovely scarf Mirx :thumbup:

Well I am home! I sold a few things - 5 Christmas tree decoration, 3 lavender pillow stacks, and the poppy cushion - I also won my own bag in the raffle :lol:

The swapped it for a DIY felt bunting kit - I would have preferred the champagne but oh well!

Table was far too small - I had 12 bags in a basket next to the stall, which I dont think anyone even saw!! Oh well never mind - it was fun once I got over the nerves!


----------



## IrishEyes

Well done McWillow! Your stall looked great, really inviting... can't believe you won your own bag!!  Now that you've done it once and got over your nerves, it won't be so nerve racking next time!


----------



## MCWillow

Just confirmed my 2nd one for 11th Dec! I was approached at this one by someone who works for Friends Life Insurance. The nominate a charity every year and fund raise for them - this year its MacMillan (close to my heart). They take 10% of what you make for their charity - so No 2 will be next month, in their huge office block, over a lunchtime in the lobby, to get as much trade as possible from the workers - hope I raise a good amount for them 

OMG - nervous already!


----------



## Sarah1983

Glad you enjoyed it MCWillow. The stall looks great and lol at you winning your own bag. That's the sort of thing that would happen to me!

Love the colour of the scarf Mirx 

I finally finished the first page of Wizards Lab. So much going on here that I've not really been stitching much. But here it is, hoping the second page gets done a bit quicker!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Trying to add some more colours into my bedroom and my tissue paper arrived today so I got stuck in and made some tissue paper flowers


----------



## IrishEyes

Wonderful flowers Paws!!! How long does each one take?


----------



## PawsOnMe

IrishEyes said:


> Wonderful flowers Paws!!! How long does each one take?


Thanks  each one takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## MCWillow

The flowers are fab!

Good progress on the cross stitch too, I love how you can see it gradually taking shape *nods*

My news is that one of the shops/units in the brand new indoor market, have asked to stock a few a of my things to see how they do - and only wants 10% commission  :thumbup: So my things are now available in the town centre every day!!


----------



## Valanita

MCWillow said:


> Lovely scarf Mirx :thumbup:
> 
> Well I am home! I sold a few things - 5 Christmas tree decoration, 3 lavender pillow stacks, and the poppy cushion - I also won my own bag in the raffle :lol:
> 
> The swapped it for a DIY felt bunting kit - I would have preferred the champagne but oh well!
> 
> Table was far too small - I had 12 bags in a basket next to the stall, which I dont think anyone even saw!! Oh well never mind - it was fun once I got over the nerves!


A very nice stall. :thumbup: Glad you did so well. 
We find one table not enough as well, we always take far more than we have room for.
For our next fair we have two tables, so double the space, sadly it also costs double to sell there, but hopefully we'll do OK.


----------



## Argent

MCWillow said:


> The flowers are fab!
> 
> Good progress on the cross stitch too, I love how you can see it gradually taking shape *nods*
> 
> My news is that one of the shops/units in the brand new indoor market, have asked to stock a few a of my things to see how they do - and only wants 10% commission  :thumbup: So my things are now available in the town centre every day!!


Congrats, MCWillow! That is awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferx

That's brilliant Willow  And 10% is a seriously good rate too. All the places I'm with are 40%. Which is always why people complaining about the likes of ebay fee's make me smile. I hope it goes really well 

I've been really busy the last few weeks. I decided the final day for all orders will be the 6th of December, slightly earlier for the States and Far East. I'm looking forward to it to be honest. Not that I'm not enjoying it but it is stressful as well at times. I've now gone over 200 sales on etsy which is just mind boggling.

This week I also finished a scarf for my dad's birthday- that I started in July! Disgraceful. But it feels like a busman's holiday knitting when I have any time to myself.

I also gave my old ancient but favourite DSLR an airing this week. I think it's the most beautiful camera. Obsolete by today's technological standards but it has a fabulous sensor that, I think, renders colours (and highlights especially) in a unique and pleasing way. 
The last one is Strangford Lough with the migrating Brent geese on the shoreline. I love those birds, the sound they make is wonderful.


----------



## IrishEyes

Congratulations McWillow, you must be so pleased!

Jennifer, congratulations of 200 sales!! Your latest photography is beautiful especially the last one.


----------



## Mirx3

Anyone know of a good place to buy wool from? Online?

Sister in law has asked me to make a blanket for her daughter and I do not even know where to begin to look for decent but affordable baby wool.


----------



## jenniferx

Thank you IE 

Online I buy from wool warehouse loads. 

But you're in Belfast aren't you? Lots of good local shops around. Textile Studio does only natural fibres in Ballyhackamore. Asa who owns it is lovely. Jeans Wool Shop Cregagh Road. The Wool Shop in Bangor and Newtownards. Craftworld in Belfast City Centre has plenty (down the back end of the shop). 
Those are all the ones I use regularly.


----------



## Mirx3

jenniferx said:


> Thank you IE
> 
> Online I buy from wool warehouse loads.
> 
> But you're in Belfast aren't you? Lots of good local shops around. Textile Studio does only natural fibres in Ballyhackamore. Asa who owns it is lovely. Jeans Wool Shop Cregagh Road. The Wool Shop in Bangor and Newtownards. Craftworld in Belfast City Centre has plenty (down the back end of the shop).
> Those are all the ones I use regularly.


I was thinking Craftsworld myself, but wasn't sure. Think I'll pop in there next time I am in the city centre. Hopefully find some nice baby wool 

Thanks for the shop list, I didn't know there were so many around here. I had searched but only managed to find Craftsworld and The Spinning Wheel. Although I think Spinning Wheel might be something different.


----------



## magpie

Beautiful photos jenniferx 

MCWillow, that's fantastic news, you must be so excited! Congratulations 

I've tried to make a couple of Christmas stockings... think they'd be better with a thicker yarn next time, but they turned out ok!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Those stockings are so cute Magpie!

I just made Jasper and Izzy's Christmas collars.


----------



## magpie

I REALLY like the reindeer one!


----------



## PawsOnMe

magpie said:


> I REALLY like the reindeer one!


Thanks, it's so tiny which makes it even cuter  I'm totally in love with the Olaf one, can't stop awwing at the expression on Olaf's face


----------



## jenniferx

Mirx3 said:


> I was thinking Craftsworld myself, but wasn't sure. Think I'll pop in there next time I am in the city centre. Hopefully find some nice baby wool
> 
> Thanks for the shop list, I didn't know there were so many around here. I had searched but only managed to find Craftsworld and The Spinning Wheel. Although I think Spinning Wheel might be something different.


Oh yeah there's loads! I'm remembering even more now, there's the Yarn Shop on the Newtownards Rd- and there's one down the back entrance to M&S in the city centre. Can't for the life of me remember the name of it now though! And they sell wool in the pound shops, B+M Home Bargains. Hillmount nursery has a crafts section with a small wool range.... 

Price wise it is hard to beat online though.

Thanks guys re: the pics.

The collars are super cute 

And magpie I'm super in awe of your accomplishments- and so quickly! It's amazing.

I've a few more little animals little animals made. 
Bunny, Otter (he has a big tail round the back) White Kitten, Hippo and Rudolph. 









































The Rudolph is a limited edition for a facebook Christmas market night that a lady I know is running.

For anyone who is interested in the big crochet hook collection that I posted way back when - the hooks I'm using most now are:
Tulip Etimo Rose, still, nothing smoother or faster for me. 
Clover Soft Touch- just enjoy the textural difference of the coated aluminium. 
Pony Maple + Kinki Amibari both being used loads. The finish on the Pony makes it lovely and smooth and the amibari just improves with use like a lot of the bamboo hooks, all the micro imperfections have been smoothed down.

Haven't bought any new ones in ages. I'm really keen to get my hands on some Susan Bates Silvalume hooks only they aren't well supplied to the UK. And the fact they retail for a song in the USA puts me off spending huge amounts on shipping for what is essentially your bog standard hook. I'm mostly curious to try an inline style made out of metal- I've loads of inline wooden/bamboo ones.


----------



## the melster

Did my first fleece lined lead handle today for a matching set for a Lab. This is the last of this ribbon which I have loved using. Matches everything.


----------



## MCWillow

Ooooh loving Rudolph!

Those stockings are sooo cute, and the dog collars/leads are fab! ( have a ribbon similar to that, which goes with everything 

Done two cushions today - both for Christmas presents - one is for a girl with Autism, so its very tactile, as she likes tactile things. A satiny butterfly with wooden, and shiny shell buttons, a furry bunny with a fluffy tail and a button eye, and a flower with 3D velvet flowers, 3D silk leaves, a ribbon stem, and button embellishments





































And a cushion for her 13 year old brother, who is called Ozzy and loves Motorhead 










ETA: the flower looks really p!ssed in the pic! Will look at the cushion again tomorrow - I may have to move it!


----------



## Argent

Jenniferx - I LOVE you mystery animals and I want one, but I each one is cuter than the last! XD

I randomly decided to have a go at a fabric collar again, it had already gone midnight when I started with the pattern! Had a rummage through some old clothes destined for the charity shop/bin when a great idea struck me - upcycled collars made from old clothes! I had these fab snakeprint skinny jeans that don't fit me anymore (I don't think they ever really fit me to begin with!) and got to work...and it's nearly 2am and I'm still up blathering about it but I'm rather proud of myself!


----------



## Sarah1983

Love the reindeer Jenniferx 

Melster, the colours on that lead are lovely.

Willow, love the tactile cushion especially.

Everyones work is absolutely fantastic and I always feel bad for not being able to keep up and comment on every individual post. I do see them and admire them all but there are so many!

Here's my most recent progress on Wizards Lab. Now that I'm in the mood for stitching again it's coming along quite quickly! 1700ish stitches since my last update and it looks like so little lol.


----------



## Argent

Sarah, I can't wait to see that when it's finished - you have the patience of a saint!

Had another go at the green/gold mix fabric - it's tough stuff! Quite a challenge to work with, and I'll be getting the iron out if I make any more from this fabric, but it's lovely and it'd be great to make sighthound collars with!


----------



## Sarah1983

Argent said:


> Sarah, I can't wait to see that when it's finished - you have the patience of a saint!
> 
> Had another go at the green/gold mix fabric - it's tough stuff! Quite a challenge to work with, and I'll be getting the iron out if I make any more from this fabric, but it's lovely and it'd be great to make sighthound collars with!


If I really had the patience of a saint I'd have finished one by now :lol:

I have visions of an elderly Labrador wearing that collar. He's also wearing a flat cap and smoking a pipe. I'm not sure why the hell that image came to mind though, think my brain's just in a silly mood.


----------



## Argent

Haha that's a lovely vision  it is rather tweedy  
I'm tempted to get some interfacing and make some fabric collars out of my bandana fabric too - I'd love to see a Grinch collar on somedoggy!


----------



## Sarah1983

Argent said:


> Haha that's a lovely vision  it is rather tweedy
> I'm tempted to get some interfacing and make some fabric collars out of my bandana fabric too - I'd love to see a Grinch collar on somedoggy!


Oh, we have a Grinch collar  Not the greatest pic though.


I really want a Dr Seuss one. Poor Spencer only has Christmas collars, he wears a blue snowflake one year round and his Grinch one at Christmas lol. Think perhaps once we're back in the UK, settled and have jobs I may get him one.


----------



## LouLatch

Wow, everyone's been really busy! Ive not made anything, ive been working on my blanket but ive not got very far. Its going to take a long time!! Ive run out of enthusiasm.

Im in love with this tortie cat!!!!!!! I love all your little creatures jenniferx, if I could I would have them all!! 



jenniferx said:


> Tortie Cat


----------



## LinznMilly

Hi all.

Been so long since I last posted on here, so once I come back home from work, I'll be going back a few pages and catching up with everyone.

Anyone remember the baby sampler I was doing for my cousin? Well, her daughter's here (and she's thankfully stuck with the name) and now the sampler's finished:


I've got my eye on a few Christmas Cards that I can't wait to try, now that this is finished, and a friend who has given up on Cross stitch has given me her kit. She's started an even-weave pattern (patterns on the cloth for ease) so I'll be giving that a go, too.


----------



## LinznMilly

Back from work. Went back about 10 pages, so I apologise if I don't mention you/your designs personally.

McW; Congratulations on your stall, and that shop selling your things. I loved the tote bags, and the cushions. If I may say so, I can really see the difference in the quality of your later work, compared to earlier projects - and your earlier stuff was already excellent! :cornut: :001_wub:

Jennifer: The Mystery Creatures having their own line, and people who collect them is a huge testament to your crochet skills. Congratulations! 

IE: I love all your cards, but I must say, the dried roses ones made an immediate impression. I'm going through the previous pages again, but they stood out for me - for the right reasons.  I loved the ones with the wooden hearts too.

Magpie: If you hadn't have said anything, I would never have guessed you've only been crocheting for 6 weeks to 2 months.  You're a natural! 

Sarah: You've made a fair bit of progress with the Wizard's Lab! 

Argent: Those collars and leads are all fantastic, but there's something about the pic of the collar and lead set draped over the machine that sticks in the mind.

Branwen: Lovely cards and I'm sure the recipients will/do appreciate them... I can't see the enlarged version because, I don't know whether it's my computer, or the site, but it's taking forever for thumbnail pics to enlarge. 

SugarGirl: That's the cutest spider I've seen! :biggrin5:

PawsonMe: I just love those paper roses/flowers! :001_wub: How hard are they to do? It looks very fiddly. 

Catpud: I'm sorry. I can't see your project very clearly, with it being a thumbnail. Sorry. 

Mirx: Love the scarf! If I could reach through the screen, I'd grab it. 

The Melster: I love that collar and lead set!

I hope I haven't left anyone out, and my sincere apologies if I have.


----------



## MCWillow

Thank you so much - and you absolutely may say so - I agree with you, and even said the same the other day to D - I learn something new every time I craft, and am still enjoying it  :thumbup:

Congrats on baby Brooke, I am sure your cousin will treasure the sampler, its lovely- my cousin had baby Paige on 29th Oct


----------



## Argent

Aww thanks LiznMilly! What exactly do you mean about the collar and lead draped over the machine? Sticks in the mind in a good way I hope? XD


----------



## LinznMilly

Argent said:


> Aww thanks LiznMilly! What exactly do you mean about the collar and lead draped over the machine? Sticks in the mind in a good way I hope? XD


Of course I meant it sticks in the mind in a good way! It's a lovely collar/lead set and draping it over the machine in the pic somehow really sets it off.


----------



## Argent

LinznMilly said:


> Of course I meant it sticks in the mind in a good way! It's a lovely collar/lead set and draping it over the machine in the pic somehow really sets it off.


Cool thanks! I will probably keep doing that with new makes - I just need a lamp to light my photos properly as we have terrible lighting in here and I'm usually making in the middle of the night haha


----------



## PawsOnMe

Thank you LinznMilly  . They're easy to do, not very fiddly. The poofy flowers are the easiest as they don't need gluing like the roses.


----------



## IrishEyes

Hi everyone 

Thank you very much Liznmilly! I haven't done anything with those particular images yet but I will! I did however print some other dried flower images as cards..


----------



## pogo

Sat and made this paracord bracelet for the Mr tonight 
Should work not uploaded a photo on the iPad before!


----------



## IrishEyes

Heavens above! More cards but with an ethereal heavenly theme...


----------



## IrishEyes

Left out this one.. "The Vision"...


----------



## jenniferx

Argent said:


> Cool thanks! I will probably keep doing that with new makes - I just need a lamp to light my photos properly as we have terrible lighting in here and I'm usually making in the middle of the night haha


The low level light in winter is such a pain isn't it? I only do photos in natural light and sometimes when it's grey and raining there's barely enough even at the brightest time of the day 



LouLatch said:


> I'm in love with this tortie cat!!!!!!! I love all your little creatures jenniferx, if I could I would have them all!!


Aww thanks Lou. The little cats have been quite popular. Quite a lot of custom requests for different colours. I made this wee guy today and I'm in love with him myself- he's going to Sweden, though I think I'll make the design itself one of the permanent ones because I think it's so cute!












LinznMilly said:


> Back from work. Went back about 10 pages, so I apologise if I don't mention you/your designs personally.
> 
> *
> Jennifer: The Mystery Creatures having their own line, and people who collect them is a huge testament to your crochet skills. Congratulations! *


Aww thank you. It's funny because in terms of the overall process- the actual crochet is such a small bit of it! Which seems odd to say but even the creative side of it feels marginal compared to the business side. I'm genuinely proud of it though. I never imagined it would be successful- it's coming up to a year since I bought my first crochet hook! The results of my first attempts and everything that has developed thereafter is on this thread. It's odd to think that I made my first bear on Christmas day of last year!

Isn't Brooke such a sweet name? And the sampler is very sweet. Something to be cherished for the future as a reminder of her early days 

Irish- Lovely pictures. They definitely convey the 'etheral' 'dreamy' vibe.


----------



## magpie

Loving all the updates! That sampler is lovely LinznMilly 

I made a couple of chunky scarves last weekend:




Thinking about making another bag next


----------



## IrishEyes

Magpie~ that second scarf is gorgeous!


----------



## magpie

Thank you so much!  That one was the first one I made, the pink doesn't show up too well on the photo, but it's a really lovely, bright colour


----------



## IrishEyes

It is lovely, you have real talent magpie!


----------



## slartibartfast

I made this furry mouse for Potter, it's full of valerian and stinks to high heaven:


----------



## IrishEyes

slartibartfast said:


> I made this furry mouse for Potter, it's full of valerian and stinks to high heaven:
> View attachment 148659


That is so cute! Does Potter approve? 

Latest images for cards... flower macros


----------



## slartibartfast

IrishEyes said:


> That is so cute! Does Potter approve?
> 
> Latest images for cards... flower macros


He loves his valerian!


----------



## MCWillow

IrishEyes said:


> Heavens above! More cards but with an ethereal heavenly theme...





IrishEyes said:


> Latest images for cards... flower macros


Beautiful photography as always x



pogo said:


> Sat and made this paracord bracelet for the Mr tonight
> Should work not uploaded a photo on the iPad before!


Very cool - hope he liked it 



jenniferx said:


> Aww thanks Lou. The little cats have been quite popular. Quite a lot of custom requests for different colours. I made this wee guy today and I'm in love with him myself- he's going to Sweden, though I think I'll make the design itself one of the permanent ones because I think it's so cute!


Another gorgeous kitty - you deserve every success you get Susie, you are extremely talented :yesnod:



magpie said:


> I made a couple of chunky scarves last weekend:
> 
> Thinking about making another bag next


Lovely scarves - love the pink one! can't wait to see your next bag :thumbup:



slartibartfast said:


> I made this furry mouse for Potter, it's full of valerian and stinks to high heaven:
> View attachment 148659


Cute mouse - I bet he loves it  Valerian is banned here because I just can't stand the smell - catnip is allowed 

A couple of new cushions I can post here but not on FB as they are birthday pressies for a friend - her hubby asked me to make them. They have a giant bunny called Violet, and two normal bunnies called Pebbles and Bam Bam. Joe loves the colour purple (even her boat is purple lol) and she loves her bunnies 

Violet









Pebbles and Bam Bam









And one of Ds colleagues has asked for a Pug cushion (she likes teal and purple!) - not made a pug before so here is my first attempt - nothing is stitched yet - what do you think?


----------



## Argent

Love the pug! I quite like all the fluffy animal cushions tbh, they're very sweet


----------



## CaliDog

I have abandoned this thread lately  I haven't made much at all.

Although am about to start a little patch work quilt for the baby, it's the first time I have done any quilting advice would be greatly appreciated by any quilters out there. Am doing 5 5inch squares across and about 10 squares down and binding the edges and haven't picked a backing fabric yet. Undecided if am going to stitch down the outline off the squares once the wadding is in 

Here is the selection of fabrics am using although the star fabric I have chosen white with blue stars instead and am only using one spot fabric, the binding is light blue gingham.


----------



## Gemmaa

Wheee! This gorgeous little thing turned up the other day...









I'm so impressed with how fast he got here! He's a Christmas present for my Mum, but I want to keep him! :001_wub:

Thank you, jenniferx!


----------



## oliviarussian

Picked up a crochet needle for the first time since I was a kid a few weeks ago and was surprised at how quickly it came back!

My first and last project in over 35 years (Found it really stressful due to interference of my cats) I've spent the last 3 weeks screaming at them to stop attacking the wool!!!


----------



## Argent

CaliDog said:


> I have abandoned this thread lately  I haven't made much at all.
> 
> Although am about to start a little patch work quilt for the baby, it's the first time I have done any quilting advice would be greatly appreciated by any quilters out there. Am doing 5 5inch squares across and about 10 squares down and binding the edges and haven't picked a backing fabric yet. Undecided if am going to stitch down the outline off the squares once the wadding is in
> 
> Here is the selection of fabrics am using although the star fabric I have chosen white with blue stars instead and am only using one spot fabric, the binding is light blue gingham.


Calidog I was just looking up how to make a patchwork quilt last night! You might find this tutorial useful, loads of pictures if written instructions don't do it for you  lovely fabrics, can't wait to see it all finished! 

How to sew a quilt! (quilting 101)


----------



## IrishEyes

Great cushions McWillow, very cute!

Oliva, I can't quite believe that you managed that first go in 35 years! It's beautiful and you obviously haven't lost your touch.

As well as cards, I sell some as A4 prints. "Stillness" and "The Little Lady" 

The frame and mount is just for show and the colours are off as it's just a snapshot


----------



## CKins

oliviarussian said:


> Picked up a crochet needle for the first time since I was a kid a few weeks ago and was surprised at how quickly it came back!
> 
> My first and last project in over 35 years (Found it really stressful due to interference of my cats) I've spent the last 3 weeks screaming at them to stop attacking the wool!!!


WOW! That is stunning!

I really must try and find the time to learn to crochet. I'd love to be able to make something even 1/10th as good as that.


----------



## CaliDog

Argent said:


> Calidog I was just looking up how to make a patchwork quilt last night! You might find this tutorial useful, loads of pictures if written instructions don't do it for you  lovely fabrics, can't wait to see it all finished!
> 
> How to sew a quilt! (quilting 101)


Thank you so much I love that site too :thumbup:


----------



## jenniferx

Gemmaa said:


> Wheee! This gorgeous little thing turned up the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so impressed with how fast he got here! He's a Christmas present for my Mum, but I want to keep him! :001_wub:
> 
> Thank you, jenniferx!


Oh wow, lol I had no idea you were from PF  I'm really pleased you like him 

I've had to actually shut the etsy shop for a little bit! It's been manically busy and I'd rather have fewer orders and a higher standard of service than loads of them and take forever making them..... A lovely guy, who has bought from me a couple of times before, works for Empire Magazine (the film one) and he put out a little plug for my animals in their newsletter, so it's just been crazy! The gallery shops that sell them are also looking more stock.

I'm quite certain I am giving myself nerve damage in my finger tips. :lol:

Olivia- Wow, that is a real thing of beauty. I love all the colour combinations and details in the corner. Just gorgeous.


----------



## IrishEyes

jenniferx said:


> I've had to actually shut the etsy shop for a little bit! It's been manically busy and I'd rather have fewer orders and a higher standard of service than loads of them and take forever making them..... A lovely guy, who has bought from me a couple of times before, works for Empire Magazine (the film one) and he put out a little plug for my animals in their newsletter, so it's just been crazy! The gallery shops that sell them are also looking more stock.
> 
> .


Incredible! Well done you!


----------



## MCWillow

Love those baby blue fabrics Argent I would say get a soft fleece backing - it will probably end up as a comfort blanket as he grows up - Jake loved his cot quilt and took it every where until he was about 8, and still slept with it every night way after he was 8 - and he still has it now hehe (hes 22 - he doesn't sleep with it anymore though  )

Beautiful photos, as usual IE - I can't decide which I like best, I keep changing my mind!

Wow OR - gorgeous blanket - still can't get my head round crochet!

Amazing news Susie, congrats - can't say I'm surprised though - Like Gemmaa, I still want to keep the kitten that is destined to be my mums Christmas pressie 

My good news is an order I got tonight. A lot of people take cards and say they will contact you to order, but they never do! Was talking to a woman on Saturday at a craft fair I was at about maybe doing a fox cushion, she took a card and I thought that was the end of it. Anyway she phoned me tonight - she wants 6 bags and 2 cushions!!! :thumbup: And she bought a bag at the fair as well 

So just designed her a new fox - hes called Todd 









And here is my latest Dalmatian cushion, also a customer order









And I've had an order for the new pug cushion I designed the other night!!


----------



## IrishEyes

Mr Todd and the dalmation are brilliant! I especially love the dalmation cushion, it really works well. A wee real life Mr Todd ran straight at us the other day out walking, luckily Horace was onlead but once he caught the sight/smell of the fox he was obsessed so we had to cut our walk short.

Anyhow, took a few shots of a spiderweb above our backdoor and enhanced the saturation to bring the colour out. I really like how it turned out, it almost looks like shattered glass but with the hint of colour I called it "Broken Dreams"...


----------



## jenniferx

Thanks Willow  I hear that a lot re: wanting to keep gifts! I think it's because you get used to the familiarity of their wee faces, well I do anyway! And they're all slightly different so even two of the same design isn't going to be precisely the same.

Congrats on your big order! I think the dalmatian cushion in particular is genius. It works so well with the fabric. I think you could sell loads of those- try joining something like a Dalmation FB group and I bet you'll get _loads_ of interest.

Irish- Thank you  The photo is beautiful. Spiderwebs make beautiful subjects in general don't they? I love going out early when they are all highlighted with dew in the field near my house.

I'm so glad I shut the shop this week- my mum's been quite unwell and the idea of stressing about a pug going to Wisconsin or something like that whilst in the A&E at 5am = hellacious! 
I got a parking ticket when I was at the craft shop this week as well. Which sucks. And I didn't even get what I came for as they had sold out. I'm going to switch all my supply sourcing to online now. I'm sick, sore and tired of the city centre.

This week I did a custom little blue frenchie.


----------



## magpie

Congrats on the orders MCWillow! I love all your cushions, they are so gorgeous 

IrishEyes, that spiderweb photo is beautiful!

So sorry to hear about your mum jenniferx, I hope it's nothing too serious. It definitely sounds like it was a good idea to shut the shop for a bit though, and give yourself some breathing room x

As for your little french bulldog... I'm continuously amazed at how you manage to make each of your creations look exactly like the breed it's supposed to be! They are all truly incredible! I might have to speak to you in the new year about seeing if you can do me a little Benji and a little Harley, if that's okay! 

I have done absolutely nothing all week, as I've just been shattered with work  Hopefully will get some more done on my next bag this weekend though! It's going to be similar to the red & black bag I did a while back, but with the flowers in rainbow colours, as below


----------



## loukodi

Hey everyone!

I finished it!  

Photo is a bit blurry sorry!


----------



## pogo

I've made about 100 dog cookies of various flavours today :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

Made several cat bags, got things ready to sew for an English Bull Terrier cushion, and will be making a that and a pug cushion tomorrow - then I'm stuck until my fabric arrives!

Mainly posting because I know D won't see it here... I commissioned a painting of our boat for his Christmas pressie, and even got the kitties added in - the artist has just sent me the photo 










I love it - that is exactly our boat - and would be our garden if I did a bit more gardening - but its just perfect  :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/MarkFieldsendArtist?fref=ts


----------



## IrishEyes

MCWillow said:


> I love it - that is exactly our boat - and would be our garden if I did a bit more gardening - but its just perfect  :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MarkFieldsendArtist?fref=ts


:001_wub: Your home is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## jill3

First time I think on the Crafters thread but thought I would show you what I have been making this week.
It is a Belly dance costume for a show that I have been invited to dance at.
So I thought I would make one in Red as it is nearing Christmas and have a few xmas shows to do.
It was a bit hard on the fingers as I did all by hand.
The cats loved playing with the jingly bits while I was trying to sew it on


----------



## MCWillow

Two new cushions today - the EBT is done in fleece which I think works quite well 

White EBT on black spot base









Red Pug on beige stripe base


----------



## IrishEyes

jill3 said:


> First time I think on the Crafters thread but thought I would show you what I have been making this week.
> It is a Belly dance costume for a show that I have been invited to dance at.
> So I thought I would make one in Red as it is nearing Christmas and have a few xmas shows to do.
> It was a bit hard on the fingers as I did all by hand.
> The cats loved playing with the jingly bits while I was trying to sew it on


Welcome aboard Jill! Beautiful costume, I love that shade of red!! I'd love to learn bellydance, it really speaks to me.



MCWillow said:


> Two new cushions today - the EBT is done in fleece which I think works quite well
> 
> White EBT on black spot base


Mcwillow that cushion is gorgeous!

Got my new camera, love it but you'd need a degree to learn how to use it!

Took it to Dunham Massey and had a little play..


----------



## MCWillow

I love that last photo - I can imagine some fairies hiding about in that one


----------



## MCWillow

Latest cushion (this one I made for a friend as a moving in pressie - I actually made something for me - well its a pressie, but ya know what I mean  )

The housewarming is on 5th December - I really hope she likes it!

Do you know what it means?  (hint - she is Chinese)


----------



## jill3

IrishEyes said:


> Welcome aboard Jill! Beautiful costume, I love that shade of red!! I'd love to learn bellydance, it really speaks to me.
> 
> Thank you Irish Eyes. The costume was a rush job as needed for last Saturday night for a xmas show. Thankfully it all stayed in place.
> Here is another one I did a few months ago.


----------



## jill3

Made these a while back but have made some more this week.


----------



## IrishEyes

New set of Christmas card designs...


----------



## loukodi

Remember this?





This is what i have done so far today after abandoning it for so long.

P.S I am trying to 'like' everyones posts but i keep getting that XMLDocument thing pop up then when i click again i have to wait 3 seconds. 

Its annoying me now but please know i 'like' all your posts!


----------



## ForestWomble

loukodi said:


> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i have done so far today after abandoning it for so long.
> 
> P.S I am trying to 'like' everyones posts but i keep getting that XMLDocument thing pop up then when i click again i have to wait 3 seconds.
> 
> Its annoying me now but please know i 'like' all your posts!


Wow! Just Wow!


----------



## CaliDog

Am currently tearing my hair out making this patch work thing for the baby!! It's my first attempt at patchwork, I have cut all my squares although some might be a little out  here it is all layed out.


----------



## emzybabe

CaliDog said:


> Am currently tearing my hair out making this patch work thing for the baby!! It's my first attempt at patchwork, I have cut all my squares although some might be a little out  here it is all layed out.


This is going to be so cute 

I've always wanted to make a patchwork quilt but find I can never get fabric to match and the quilting quarters etc are silly prices


----------



## Megan345

Today's make  a bag to take my lunch to work in. Fully lined with the stripy fabric. Not perfect, but it'll do the job.


----------



## CaliDog

emzybabe said:


> This is going to be so cute
> 
> I've always wanted to make a patchwork quilt but find I can never get fabric to match and the quilting quarters etc are silly prices


I had a idea of the colours I wanted to use so bought some from my local fabric shop, then ordered the last few online. Although the spotty fabric that came was a tiny bit off, wasn't the right shade of blue. So will use that for bunting or something.

I would definitely go to a fabric shop for you stuff you know it all matches then.

The squares are really expensive, I just cut mine up myself but it was a bit tricky at first.

Will keep the updates coming, I have just finished my first 9 square piece! Matching seams is not fun!


----------



## CaliDog

Update. . . . .


All the squares are together, my seams aren't perfect and it does have a few puckers but it's a work in progress. I have some plain fabric for the back or a nice fleece thing. Haven't decided yet.

Still got got to put a border on, and quilt it


----------



## CaliDog

Think I might put another few squares on? What do you all think yay or nay? These are just loosely laid it makes the blanket rectangle not square.


----------



## Megan345

CaliDog said:


> Think I might put another few squares on? What do you all think yay or nay? These are just loosely laid it makes the blanket rectangle not square.


I like the extra row. How did you get on matching the seams up? I found it really difficult to sew using the seams as a guide rather than the edges of the fabric.


----------



## CaliDog

Megan345 said:


> I like the extra row. How did you get on matching the seams up? I found it really difficult to sew using the seams as a guide rather than the edges of the fabric.


Am going to put the extra rows on today, I just pinned from the seams rather than edge to edge if that makes sense. It was tricky and all my squares wasn't exactly the same size in the end, even though I used the same seam allowance through out.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Was feeling a little bit crafty today so made a few items. I'm afraid they aren't very good photos of them.

first two dream catchers










a tiny one as well










A lego photo frame for my brothers. Made out of lego we used to play with as kids.










a paper rose garland to go with my fairy lights (the photo doesn't do them justice)










And some Christmas earrings (terrible photo again)


----------



## MCWillow

Apologies for the amount of pics - but just finished an order I got at my last craft fair! A fox cushion, a Westie cushion and 6 cat bags! I especially like the silver Maine Coon bag - she was most impressed I knew what a Maine coon looked like hehe


----------



## IrishEyes

Beautiful work everyone. Calidog, that quilt is going to be lovely!

Latest Christmas designs..."Christmas Characters"


----------



## Mirx3

Crafty folks I need your help... if there is any help for this.

How does one fix the disaster that is this?

This was meant to be a skater style dress.... Results of shopping on ebay.


----------



## redroses2106

Mirx3 said:


> Crafty folks I need your help... if there is any help for this.
> 
> How does one fix the disaster that is this?
> 
> This was meant to be a skater style dress.... Results of shopping on ebay.


what is it that you dislike about it? are you wanting to alter it?

if you wanted to alter it you could remove the sleeves - maybe even make some matching lace sleeves instead and up the hem line a little, as for the middle bit I would pop a skinny belt around it

hope I am not misunderstanding your post lol it's kind of hard to tell what the dress really looks like from the angle of the picture


----------



## Mirx3

redroses2106 said:


> what is it that you dislike about it? are you wanting to alter it?
> 
> if you wanted to alter it you could remove the sleeves - maybe even make some matching lace sleeves instead and up the hem line a little, as for the middle bit I would pop a skinny belt around it
> 
> hope I am not misunderstanding your post lol it's kind of hard to tell what the dress really looks like from the angle of the picture


Yes, I think it does need altered. I think I am going to get the waist taken in more. OH's Mum will be doing it for me, I am not sure what else she could do to stop it being so bagging around the arms. I can't seem to get teh waist to go in unless I cinch the belt very tightly but then it moves because there are no belt loops.

Here is a picture of it on. I hope I've not blinded you with my pasty white skin


----------



## CaliDog

Mirx3 said:


> Crafty folks I need your help... if there is any help for this.
> 
> How does one fix the disaster that is this?
> 
> This was meant to be a skater style dress.... Results of shopping on ebay.


I think it's quite nice anyway  but what I would do is add a collar these are easily found on eBay

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=400697630950&alt=web

Make the sleeves 3/4 and give them a trim to match the collar.

Or if you don't like that kind of things you can get stud spikes and make epaulettes out off them and around the hem.


----------



## redroses2106

that actually looks really nice on you - I think once you get it taken in to fit you around the waist it will be lovely, maybe see if the sleeves can be taken in as well so they are more fitted, or remove them completely and keep it as a summer dress I also like the idea of adding a little collar to it, seeing it on I would say keep it at the length it's already at


----------



## jenniferx

I think it looks perfectly nice on you as it is! I always think that things that are a little looser look more chic anyway


----------



## LouLatch

PawsOnMe said:


> first two dream catchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tiny one as well


Love these, I really like dream catchers. There's something about them I think is really beautiful.


----------



## jenniferx

So little to show lately. I've been up to my eyeballs in Mystery animals. I knew that Christmas would be hard but didn't imagine the demand would be anything like it has. I've surpassed 300 on etsy now. And I've decided I'm closing for the year on the 6th Dec. I desperately need an extended break for a few weeks.

Also added a few new hooks to the collection. I got my Susan Bates ones. Absolutely adore them. Have integrated them into daily work straight away. 
Also got a Milward bamboo (almost unusable) and a Tulip bamboo (exceptionally similar to the KA). Clover Amour as well (nice- actual hook just like their soft touch range- but handle different). I'm amazed that I'm still actually finding new brands to buy :lol:
It's fascinating to think that the sort of hook you pick when you begin might have a really big impact on how well you manage- I definitely see a huge practical difference between some of them.

I do have a little Eeyore to show you guys made last week - though this design won't be for sale (Disney, copyright).


----------



## MCWillow

jenniferx said:


> So little to show lately. I've been up to my eyeballs in Mystery animals. I knew that Christmas would be hard but didn't imagine the demand would be anything like it has. I've surpassed 300 on etsy now. And I've decided I'm closing for the year on the 6th Dec. I desperately need an extended break for a few weeks.
> 
> Also added a few new hooks to the collection. I got my Susan Bates ones. Absolutely adore them. Have integrated them into daily work straight away.
> Also got a Milward bamboo (almost unusable) and a Tulip bamboo (exceptionally similar to the KA). Clover Amour as well (nice- actual hook just like their soft touch range- but handle different). I'm amazed that I'm still actually finding new brands to buy :lol:
> It's fascinating to think that the sort of hook you pick when you begin might have a really big impact on how well you manage- I definitely see a huge practical difference between some of them.
> 
> I do have a little Eeyore to show you guys made last week - though this design won't be for sale (Disney, copyright).


OMGOMGOMGOMG - you know I just LOVE Eeyore right?? I have a collection of Eeyores, all my mugs in my kitchen have Eeyore on (except one which a friend got me that has I 'heart' My Cat on it)

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED an Eeyore!!!! :crying:


----------



## PawsOnMe

Made Izzy a snuggle sack this afternoon out of some snuggly fleece with wadding between, it's so comfy I want one 


















Think she likes it


----------



## IrishEyes

Alternative Christmas/Yule Greeting Cards..

(ignore the poor quality snapshots!)


----------



## MCWillow

Loving the snuggle sack and the dreamcatchers :001_wub:

Gorgeous cards as always IE :thumbup:

Lots of pics to show you! Just finished another big order, and think I will just keep my books closed now - I need a rest! Also done a Secret Santa pressie for a craft group I am in. Got one more craft fair on Thursday, then I need to sort out my own Christmas!! 

front









back


















Has the flower button on the handle now









And this one too









Like these ones!



























And the Secreat Santa pressie. We all had a little questionaire to fill in - her fave colour is blue, and she has an EBT she dotes on 


















Sorry for the photo overload!!


----------



## debijw

PawsOnMe said:


> Made Izzy a snuggle sack this afternoon out of some snuggly fleece with wadding between, it's so comfy I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think she likes it


I think Izzy does too, my dad has a Lakeland Terrier, gorgeous little dogs.


----------



## Sophiebee

You are all so clever! Calidog the baby blanket is going to be adorable, i love patchwork things and always wanted a big patchwork quilt for my bed but i cant sew and they are very expensive to buy. Pawsonme i want one of those snuggle sacks too!

I finished making my frozen jewellery and have packaged it up ready for christmas, they are going to four frozen mad little girls so i hope they like them!
The photos were taken on my phone so arent great and dont really do them justice but heres the bracelets:


And the necklaces:


Close up of the elsa necklace:


I know they arent perfect but ive really enjoyed doing them and considering they are the first thing ive made im quite pleased with them  ive even started a couple of bits for grown ups too!


----------



## IrishEyes

They are lovely sophie, well done! I'm sure that the wee girls will love them!


----------



## PawsOnMe

They look fab Sophiebee, I love those crackle beads, they look so effective and perfect for the Frozen jewelery. I'm sure those little girls are going to love them


----------



## MCWillow

The girls will _love_ those gifts Sophie. They will be the only ones with a necklace and bracelet just like that, how special :001_wub:

As some of you know, I work for a charity. We took our shop volunteers out for lunch on Wednesday, so I made them all a little personal thank you just from me 

A lavender Christmas tree decoration, which I put into a little bag, with a Lindor Christmas chocolate, and a flower candle


----------



## Sophiebee

Thank you everyone, ive never really made prezzies before so im really excited about this year! I was waiting for some beads that have arrived today so hopefully i will have another little make ready soon. Mcwillow the decorations are so cute, what a lovely little gift.


----------



## magpie

Sophiebee, the frozen jewellery is brilliant! I reckon those girls are going to be thrilled with them 

MCWillow, your creations just seem to get better & better! I really do like the secret santa bag you made (the blue ebt one)!

jenniferx - Eeyore!!! OMG, so cute! :001_wub:

PawsOnMe, that looks super-snuggly! I want one for me! 

IrishEyes - lovely cards, as always  Especially like the 'frosty' ones, I love the way the world looks when covered in frost.

loukodi, you are so talented! Really amazing work 

CaliDog, the blanket looks lovely... looking forward to seeing it finished! :thumbup:

Megan345, lovely bag! 

I'm sorry if I've missed people out, I haven't been on in a while so it was a lot to catch up on! I do really love seeing what everyone has been up to though 

I have made a few things recently, and have a couple more on the go, but haven't taken any photos yet. Will update once I have some nice pictures to share


----------



## IrishEyes

I thought the ice patterns on the van windscreen this morning were very pretty and could make interesting macro shots..


----------



## loukodi

IrishEyes said:


> I thought the ice patterns on the van windscreen this morning were very pretty and could make interesting macro shots..


Wow thats amazing, very pretty shots.


----------



## LinznMilly

Hi All. Back again.

I've been busy last couple of days, making Christmas Cards for the family...







And I'm especially proud of this one, because I haven't used any charts for it:


----------



## Valanita

I bought these knitted Robins in a charity shop. The lady said they were knitted by an 89 year old, who makes them every year for the shop. She also knits Santa's & Snowmen, but I liked the Robins best, they are so quirky.


----------



## LouLatch

My make for this afternoon. Pompom snowmen with crochet scarves, felt hat and eyes and paper cone noses. Rudolph is a pompom with felt features.  They will for handing on the tree once they are dry.


----------



## MCWillow

I've made a bag for a friend who has a cockerpoo - now the only 'curly' fur fabric I have found is an off white colour and looks like sheep wool! So I have gone for a 'swirly' black fur, but not sure if it works... what do you think?



















Its hard to see the 'swirlyness' in the photos!


----------



## Sophiebee

Loulatch those little decorations are so cute 

Ive made some more jewellery, a necklace, bracelet and earrings set for my nan for christmas, originally the necklace had a blue stone pendant, but it broke in half when i tried to attatch it  I think it works ok with the gold though.



The bracelt, it looks better on as it sits properly



And the earrings



Ps- wondering if this thread could be a sticky? (please please mods) I love seeing what everyone has made but had to go through 4 pages to find it.


----------



## porps

does this count?


__
https://soundcloud.com/porps%2Fanaloghop


----------



## CKins

porps said:


> does this count?
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/porps%2Fanaloghop


Definitely...I like it. It's kind of strange, but I almost find it relaxing


----------



## porps

thanks for the click and the feedback  strange and relaxing was what i was going for so pretty happy with that


----------



## catpud

Have you considered finding out about putting your music up for sale on somewhere like amazon as MP3 files porps?

I like the music, its very good and I enjoyed listening. 

I'm not sure how you would go about it, but if it helps fund more of your work it's worth it, maybe somebody else will know more about how it works?


----------



## porps

catpud said:


> Have you considered finding out about putting your music up for sale on somewhere like amazon as MP3 files porps?
> 
> I like the music, its very good and I enjoyed listening.
> 
> I'm not sure how you would go about it, but if it helps fund more of your work it's worth it, maybe somebody else will know more about how it works?


it's a tough market but i'm in the process of setting something up on routenote, which distributes music on amazon, youtube, itunes, spotify etc etc. i dont really beleive selling music is the way for me to make any money- gigs are what would bring in the cash, the music is what might get me the gigs... but i had to sell my equipment, all i have atm is my pc, so i can make stuff but not perform it. 
Got a dj set in feb (unpaid at a teknival), no idea how i will do that without a laptop but hopefully can sort something before then.. baby steps and all that.


----------



## IrishEyes

Loulatch beautiful wee decorations! Sophie, great work! I think the gold and blue work well together for the necklace.

Porps, I like the music but oddly it had the opposite effect on me, it invigorated me 

Latest fabric mish mash card...


----------



## Mirx3

Mohair?

I was just given 10 balls of mohair wool and I've not a clue what to do with it. Never used it before and its all very christmassy green colour.

74% mohair 20% wool 6% nylon.


----------



## MCWillow

The jewellery looks fab, the gold disc works really well on the necklace.

Great tune Porps - thats my kind of music :thumbup:

Very pretty card, love it IR.

I would make a scarf with the mohair (if I'm thinking of the right wool - soft and not itchy?), as most scarfs are itchy!

This is my last make before Christmas - probably! A friend wanted a cushion with 2 guinea pigs on it if I get time, but today I will be wrapping pressies and getting the tree up at last, then working Monday and Tuesday all day, so not sure I can fit the cushion in as well!

Mums Christmas pressie


----------



## Megan345

I've been making Christmas presents recently. Apologies for the quality of the photos, I've been in a rush to get things made and wrapped!

Another couple of bags.
















And some cushions.


----------



## MCWillow

jenniferx said:


> Millie- I think your faces are fabulous! You've nothing to worry about at all!
> 
> Willow- Aww thank you  When the order came through I wondered if it was someone I knew because the name seemed familiar! It's hard keeping track sometimes on PF/off PF! He's all packed and good to go in the morning!  *Hopefully your mum will like him!*


She doesn't like him - she _*loves*_ him  :yesnod: :001_wub:


----------



## IrishEyes

Megan those bags and cushions are beautiful!


----------



## woofwoo

I like cross stitch when i find the time..did these two of my dogs boo and willow


----------



## debijw

woofwoo said:


> I like cross stitch when i find the time..did these two of my dogs boo and willow


Wow, they're brilliant.:thumbup1:


----------



## woofwoo

This one too but few mistakes on this one ..lol


----------



## loukodi

They are beautiful woofwoo!


----------



## Old Shep

Gosh you guys are so talented!

I started making my own soap last year and my first batch was pretty good. I've not had time to make anymore and that one of my NY resolutions- just to FIND the time!


----------



## MCWillow

Those cross stitches are brilliant Woofwoo :thumbup:

I've made three new cushions this year so far - all for friends as little surprise gifts 

A Lurcher









Silver MC with dragonfly









An elephant


----------



## loukodi

Slowly slowly



Love the elephant MC


----------



## woofwoo

Loukodi thats brilliant.
MCWillow those cushions are lovely.
Lovely to see handmade unique one offs instead of the normal high street stuff.


----------



## emzybabe

I love seeing everyone's work on this thread, very inspiring!

For Christmas I made my sister these, I've had a few silver smithing classes through 2014.


----------



## CaliDog

Still working on babies blankie going to hopefully will finish it this weekend, will post lots of pics. Here are some new fabrics I have got recently.

I have ordered this from eBay to make some cushions for my bedroom.



Also ordered some plain colour to go make a few to match



I really really really want this fabric, but it's a bit too pricey for my liking, but it's pay day tomorrow. . . Will think about it 



I need some ideas for what to do with this fabric it's a printed chiffon, I have had it for almost 2 years now and still don't know what to do with it? Any ideas would be nice in the babies nursery but how?

I have 1 metre of it.



Close up.


----------



## emzybabe

That's lovely bunny fabric what about a big cushion for a nursing chair? or for side padding a cot


----------



## CaliDog

emzybabe said:


> That's lovely bunny fabric what about a big cushion for a nursing chair? or for side padding a cot


I am already doing a patchwork cushion for the chair, or a polkadot one. Oooooh such a toughie. . . . .


----------



## MCWillow

Gorgeous fabrics!

Could you make some kind of dressing for the window with the chiffon? Like a drape or something? Or maybe a canopy for the cot?


----------



## porps

grats for getting stickied 

click this is if you want, it's almost music


__
https://soundcloud.com/porps%2Fpunch-glitch-1


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Gorgeous fabrics!
> 
> Could you make some kind of dressing for the window with the chiffon? Like a drape or something? Or maybe a canopy for the cot?


It won't match the curtains  didn't think of that, will look into it :thumbup1:



porps said:


> grats for getting stickied
> 
> click this is if you want, it's almost music
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/porps%2Fpunch-glitch-1


Am just in bed will listen tomorrow


----------



## emzybabe

Last nights leaf wrap wring, love this piece! Very hard to get a good photo


----------



## CaliDog

emzybabe said:


> Last nights leaf wrap wring, love this piece! Very hard to get a good photo


Very pretty


----------



## IrishEyes

emzybabe said:


> Last nights leaf wrap wring, love this piece! Very hard to get a good photo


Your design is absolutely beautiful and reminds me of one that was made for me. It's actually an old fork twisted...


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter&Mystique's stinky bears:








Can anyone send me some pattern for crocheted something for york? My best friend is adopting an old girl amd I want to make something special for her.


----------



## MCWillow

I got asked for a lurcher cushion in a smaller size!

So got a smaller inner, to make a 12" x 12", and gave my fur a haircut because this lurcher is short haired!!










Next to my usual size cushion (16 x 16), also using the same fur, but with no haircut!


----------



## IrishEyes

Hey guys..

Nice to catch up and see what everyone is working on. I've had some time doing nothing  but bought some nice bits and bobs for new cards.

Made this one earlier today... birthday card for a female.

It's wrapped in fabric (front and back) and has some lovely wee wooden butterflies floating about on there!


----------



## IrishEyes

Latest photographic cards...

Sunrise at Dunham Massey.


----------



## IrishEyes

Made this little keepsake card yesterday, a wee owl..... I originally wanted him to be silver on a black card but it didn't work out that way!


----------



## debijw

I've done a couple more drawings, the first was a birthday present for my daughters friend he loves everything "Silent Hill" the game. this is on A2 paper in an A1 frame.



and this is the second and my first animal drawing.

This is Kath and Ellie, Kath and her husband foster for Many Tears ( they have fostered 70 dogs) and fostered my Tyrone. Ellie was an ex breeding bitch and Kath's first foster. She failed and adopted her and Ellie was her soul mate. In August they found a lump in Ellie's armpit, they took her to the vet who removed it the day after. They knew it was cancer but hoped it had been caught early enough to stop it spreading. In Oct Ellie had a chest infection and they took her to the vets who did some xrays and found tumours in her throat, chest and down her spine. They took Ellie home and a few days later the vet went to the house and Ellie went to sleep. At New Year Kath asked if I could draw her favorite picture as a keepsake. I took it to her yesterday. A3 pic in an A2 frame


----------



## IrishEyes

debijw said:


> I've done a couple more drawings, the first was a birthday present for my daughters friend he loves everything "Silent Hill" the game. this is on A2 paper in an A1 frame.


Wow... creepy but fantastic!


----------



## debijw

IrishEyes said:


> Wow... creepy but fantastic!


Thank you, It's a horror game, I've played a few of the series and they are quite scary.


----------



## Dimwit

*pokes head round door*
There are some very talented people on here 

I have no artistic talent whatsoever but last year I got back into crocheting and taught myself to knit (I had learnt as a child but was never very good).

After knitting/crocheting numerous scarves, cowls etc. I decided to do something more adventurous and have just finished this:










It was my first attempt at this style of knitting and I had to make up quite a bit of it as my dog is not a normal shape when it comes to knitting patterns.
Now making myself an entrelac scarf with the leftover wool....


----------



## debijw

Dimwit said:


> *pokes head round door*
> There are some very talented people on here
> 
> I have no artistic talent whatsoever but last year I got back into crocheting and taught myself to knit (I had learnt as a child but was never very good).
> 
> After knitting/crocheting numerous scarves, cowls etc. I decided to do something more adventurous and have just finished this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my first attempt at this style of knitting and I had to make up quite a bit of it as my dog is not a normal shape when it comes to knitting patterns.
> Now making myself an entrelac scarf with the leftover wool....


I love the colours of the sweater, lucky dog.
just googled Entrelac... I like that, it will make a lovely scarf.


----------



## IrishEyes

Dimwit, that is fantastic! Love it!


----------



## Dimwit

debijw said:


> I love the colours of the sweater, lucky dog.
> just googled Entrelac... I like that, it will make a lovely scarf.


I love the colours too, and luckily he suits most colours (and us a very handsome model)!



IrishEyes said:


> Dimwit, that is fantastic! Love it!


Thank you. It's not perfect but not bad for a first attempt - and I am already planning his next jumper


----------



## MCWillow

A fellow crafter asked me for a logo bag - she makes rag wreaths. She asked for an applique wreath and her name - I thought an applique wreath would look like a doughnut - so I made an actual rag wreath to sew on (never made one before!) - what do you think?










Inside lined with her favourite colours, and a lined pocket


----------



## woofwoo

A friend at work showed me a lady on facebook makes knitted budgies ..they r brilliant would live a few of them..if you do a search on google the link will come up..i like them anyway


----------



## MCWillow

My first ever sweetie tree, and a cushion (MototGP fans will know what it is  ) - made for my bro, for our birthday tomorrow


----------



## IrishEyes

What a fab, unique gift McWillow! I'm sure it will go down a treat lol


----------



## pogo

debijw said:


> Thank you, It's a horror game, I've played a few of the series and they are quite scary.


Silent hill is the BEST game ever made


----------



## Sarah1983

Hi again. Been a while since I was here last, been busy with moving from Germany to the UK and a few other things. Found my stitchy bug again though 



Now I'd best go catch up with everyones crafty stuff.


----------



## porps

only a few hours "work" so dont expect miracles 


__
https://soundcloud.com/porps%2Fdream-serum


----------



## porps

pogo said:


> Silent hill is the BEST game ever made


Have you played the demo of PT (the new silent hill game) ?

I have never been so creeped out by a game in all my life, and thats just the demo...


----------



## CaliDog

Ok this is mega boring but hey its crafty. 

My sofa was a disgrace all the bottom cushions were really sunken and the old top pillows the dog had chewed all the zips off and the cushions had lost shape.

so my sofa has had a makeover, i just made some big plain ones and some little striped ones with no zips for the dog :001_tt2:

I can't really find a before pic but the pic does it no justice :blushing:


----------



## MCWillow

Those are great!! All ready for Georges first visitors  :thumbup:


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Those are great!! All ready for Georges first visitors  :thumbup:


My thoughts exactly, Now you won't sit on a cushion and get a load of stuff fall out the other end


----------



## debijw

porps said:


> Have you played the demo of PT (the new silent hill game) ?
> 
> I have never been so creeped out by a game in all my life, and thats just the demo...


I went and had a look after reading this post, gosh that looks so good, my OH won't play them but I'd love to play that.


----------



## MCWillow

Bunting and a 12x12 cushion for my cousins new babys room 

Got to finish some bunting for my other cousin now - shes due in 2 weeks, but lives in Aus, so need to get it posted


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Bunting and a 12x12 cushion for my cousins new babys room
> 
> Got to finish some bunting for my other cousin now - shes due in 2 weeks, but lives in Aus, so need to get it posted


Oh i love that cushion. I need to still finish Georges blanket it's almost done might nick your cushion idea too  Its lovely


----------



## CaliDog

Me and my sewing machine are going to fall out! :mad5:

Who knew quilting was so hard without a walking foot!

am almost finished the babies blanket just sewing the top lines in then going to close it up!!! Will sort some pics when it's done.


----------



## CaliDog

Yay, am all done!!!

They are nowhere near perfect but i love them

I have done everything I wanted to do on my sewing machine before it goes away for a good few months in time for baby.

My patchwork quilt is done.



All ready in the crib, it's just for decoration really and maybe blankie when he is a little older.





MCwillow here is my attempt at a cushion, your designs gave me the inspiration  nowhere near as good as yours but I tried  Its a really big cushion i didn't realise how big really. Wrong way around pic


----------



## MCWillow

Wow! It looks fab, the quilt and cushion are both brilliant!! :thumbup:

If you want a really plump cushion, get the next size up cushion pad for the cushion cover you are making - I always make 16" covers and use an 18" pad 

But your cushion works really well, as you arent gonna want a firm plump cushion pushing in your back when you're feeding in the middle of the night - you wanna be comfy!

It looks beautiful - now I can't wait to see pics of little George with all the lovely things mummy has made him  xx


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Wow! It looks fab, the quilt and cushion are both brilliant!! :thumbup:
> 
> If you want a really plump cushion, get the next size up cushion pad for the cushion cover you are making - I always make 16" covers and use an 18" pad
> 
> But your cushion works really well, as you arent gonna want a firm plump cushion pushing in your back when you're feeding in the middle of the night - you wanna be comfy!
> 
> It looks beautiful - now I can't wait to see pics of little George with all the lovely things mummy has made him  xx


That's a great tip for the cushions!! I thought that wouldn't fit if I did it smaller. Next time I make some i will remember that :thumbup1:

It's super cosy on my back though


----------



## MCWillow

Update on Paiges bunting and cushion. The parents are my cousin Michael and his partner. I saw them today at Michaels dads funeral (my aunts ex husband).

They were both thrilled, and it helped make a happy moment in a horrible day - and thats why I made them in the first place.

A hard day (hes my favourite cousin, and I'm his - we are just on the same wave length, even though I was 14 when he was born) - was nice to see him smile on such a sad day for him, bless him, so proud of him today.

I know this doesnt belong in this thread so made a tentative connection to my makes - I didnt know where else I could put it, but needed to get it out - thank you for understanding xx


----------



## slartibartfast

Potter&Mystique are showing their toys, blankets and everything else:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/KittyDoggie-Crafts/1545519202371126


----------



## loukodi

Oh my goodness look what i made!!!



It took me like 6 hours :blush2:

My mission next weekend is to make another one. After that i think i will stick to wood. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## loukodi

Now a serious question to those who sell their makes.

Can someone please explain to me what i need to do legally for tax and stuff. In dummy terms


----------



## emzybabe

CaliDog the quilt looks super cute  a very good first attempt. I would love to make my half sister a quilt she's 4 so a bit old but I still have a baby quilt made for me by an American great aunt and think there lovely sentimental presents. I can never find any fabric I like or that I think will go together.

MCwillow its so nice to hear you have such a great connection with your cousin and lovely to know the thought behind the gift!

It was my sisters birthday last weekend so I made her a necklace pendant to match her Christmas present earings.


----------



## CaliDog

loukodi said:


> Oh my goodness look what i made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It took me like 6 hours :blush2:
> 
> My mission next weekend is to make another one. After that i think i will stick to wood. :smilewinkgrin:


That looks amazing my cali would love a mega one  



emzybabe said:


> CaliDog the quilt looks super cute  a very good first attempt. I would love to make my half sister a quilt she's 4 so a bit old but I still have a baby quilt made for me by an American great aunt and think there lovely sentimental presents. I can never find any fabric I like or that I think will go together.
> 
> MCwillow its so nice to hear you have such a great connection with your cousin and lovely to know the thought behind the gift!
> 
> It was my sisters birthday last weekend so I made her a necklace pendant to match her Christmas present earings.


They are beautiful!


----------



## MCWillow

loukodi said:


> Oh my goodness look what i made!!!
> 
> It took me like 6 hours :blush2:
> 
> My mission next weekend is to make another one. After that i think i will stick to wood. :smilewinkgrin:'


Is this a little piggie/ hammy hammock? Its really good :thumbup:

I love the wooden cubes too!



emzybabe said:


> MCwillow its so nice to hear you have such a great connection with your cousin and lovely to know the thought behind the gift!


Thank you honey x



> It was my sisters birthday last weekend so I made her a necklace pendant to match her Christmas present earings.


Wow! I bet she is over the moon with those - they are stunning!

Two new things from me - my aunts birthday yesterday, so I decorated a simple cotton tote for her - she loves it  Was hard for her Friday, she was being so strong for my cousin - and it was also the anniversary of my grandad (her dad) passing










And a present for one of the girls in my office - its her birthday on Tuesday 


















And my cousin text me a pic of Paiges pressies in her room 









Phew! Sorry for the loooong post! :lol:


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Is this a little piggie/ hammy hammock? Its really good :thumbup:
> 
> I love the wooden cubes too!
> 
> Thank you honey x
> 
> Wow! I bet she is over the moon with those - they are stunning!
> 
> Two new things from me - my aunts birthday yesterday, so I decorated a simple cotton tote for her - she loves it  Was hard for her Friday, she was being so strong for my cousin - and it was also the anniversary of my grandad (her dad) passing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a present for one of the girls in my office - its her birthday on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my cousin text me a pic of Paiges pressies in her room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! Sorry for the loooong post! :lol:


They look fab!! Loving the bunting too, it's really cute. :001_wub:


----------



## loukodi

MCWillow said:


> Is this a little piggie/ hammy hammock? Its really good :thumbup:
> 
> I love the wooden cubes too!


Its a cube for Sugar Gliders. I hope they appreciate it lol.

The wooden cubes are ring boxes :blush:


----------



## emzybabe

loukodi said:


> Now a serious question to those who sell their makes.
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what i need to do legally for tax and stuff. In dummy terms


My understanding is 
If you are advising you need professional indemnity.
If you have people come to your home you need public liability.
If you are selling products/crafts you need product liability.

I had a food related product liability quotr at about £60 for the year, I image crafts would be less.


----------



## Bobpetcare

I am so jealous of all you clever people making such amazing things! I wish I was creative...I have a sewing machine but have no idea how to use it. Keep meaning to find a local person to teach me but never get around to it...I did once knit a small blanket (took nearly 2 years!!) but my dippy bf put it in the washing machine so now it's tiny...and a cat bed! Of course!!


----------



## Megan345

Bobpetcare said:


> I am so jealous of all you clever people making such amazing things! I wish I was creative...I have a sewing machine but have no idea how to use it. Keep meaning to find a local person to teach me but never get around to it...I did once knit a small blanket (took nearly 2 years!!) but my dippy bf put it in the washing machine so now it's tiny...and a cat bed! Of course!!


Have a look on YouTube - loads of good videos on there!


----------



## loukodi

I started this yesterday evening, its very small, the wood is about the size of my hand. But so far it has taken me nearly 5 hours. 





Only a little bit left to do.


----------



## MCWillow

WOW! You are so talented!! I love your work :yesnod:


----------



## CaliDog

loukodi said:


> I started this yesterday evening, its very small, the wood is about the size of my hand. But so far it has taken me nearly 5 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a little bit left to do.


Now that is talent!! Amazing!


----------



## Sarah1983

That is fantastic Loukodi!

I got a page finish on Wizards Lab last night. Should see the wizards wand appearing in the next page (and how rude does that sound?? :lol: )


----------



## IrishEyes

Some Mother's Day cards...


----------



## MCWillow

Mummys birthday tomorrow - so decorated a cotton shopping bag for her, with her favourite flowers 










And my cousin had her baby on Valentines day - so this will be jetting off to Aus tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Argent

Ugh I feel so guilty - I've not made anything this year so far :/
Quickbrowndog has kind of lost momentum and I don't know how to get back up and running again ><


----------



## Dimwit

Sarah1983 said:


> That is fantastic Loukodi!
> 
> I got a page finish on Wizards Lab last night. Should see the wizards wand appearing in the next page (and how rude does that sound?? :lol: )


Wow! I used to do lots of cross-stitch and keep thinking of going back to it but squinting at patterns hurts my eyes. Plus, I am lazy and so prefer to do some knitting or crochet which you don't have to concentrate on so much


----------



## LouLatch

A kiddies bag I made out of unwanted wool.


----------



## IrishEyes

Can anyone explain how to change the glue stick in a craft gun?! Do you push the rest all the way in then insert the new one? I'm just a bit anxious (as it doesn't explain on the instructions) in case I do it wrong and damage it!

Managed to do this card with what little glue was left..


----------



## loukodi

IrishEyes said:


> Can anyone explain how to change the glue stick in a craft gun?! Do you push the rest all the way in then insert the new one? I'm just a bit anxious (as it doesn't explain on the instructions) in case I do it wrong and damage it!
> 
> Managed to do this card with what little glue was left..


Yup just put the new one in and let it carry on, whats left of the old glue will be pushed through by the new glue stick.


----------



## MCWillow

This poor thread is being neglected!!

I made this last weekend - and the little poppet received it today  




























And I made this last night


----------



## sarybeagle

This is currently keeping me occupied in the day time. Its helping my fingers keep moving although dexterity is hit and miss. I started it in November and only manage a few hours a week on it or I get crippling headaches but I'm chuffed with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## CKins

sarybeagle said:


> This is currently keeping me occupied in the day time. Its helping my fingers keep moving although dexterity is hit and miss. I started it in November and only manage a few hours a week on it or I get crippling headaches but I'm chuffed with it. :thumbsup:


That is REALLY lovely! It's so intricate, just lovely.


----------



## IrishEyes

It is being neglected a bit isn't it! I haven't been doing much as I have a migraine most days lately but I did do this little fella earlier..


----------



## IrishEyes

Love the vivid eye catching colours on your last cushion mcwillow.


----------



## IrishEyes

sarybeagle said:


> This is currently keeping me occupied in the day time. Its helping my fingers keep moving although dexterity is hit and miss. I started it in November and only manage a few hours a week on it or I get crippling headaches but I'm chuffed with it. :thumbsup:


This is very pretty.... I couldn't do something like this, I love the soft colours too.


----------



## sarybeagle

I finished it today. The beads were a nightmare to stitch on but I'm pleased with it. Just need to iron and frame and it can hang in our room.

Its my first cross stitch ive ever finished!  I normally lose interest half way through if its constant similar colours. 
This was nice and cheery and easy to follow. 
I can recommend the bothy threads company.

Thanks for the kind comments previously x


----------



## emzybabe

This week I finished a ring I have spent far too many hours on, this one I'm keeping!


----------



## IrishEyes

emzybabe said:


> This week I finished a ring I have spent far too many hours on, this one I'm keeping!


Beautiful.


----------



## emmaviolet

Hello all, I've been AWOL for a while from here.
I see everyone has been creating wonderfully beautiful things, beautiful blankets for their babies, lovely cross stitches and cushions and some jewellery I'd love to own.

I've still been crocheting, here's a little project I recently finished. It's a fun pattern to work up and is based on a kangeroo with a little baby that pops in and out of the patch.



Hope everyone is well!


----------



## LouLatch

I've not done a lot of crochet lately but am determined to get back into the swing of things. I've made some fingerless gloves which I love. I took a gamble on the wool as I ordered it online so couldn't feel how soft it was but I love it. I'm also making slow progress on my blanket that I posted on here a while back. I'm using my bunny blanket as a size guide.


----------



## MCWillow

Loving all the new pics!!

The cross stitch is amazing (must take such patience!), the ring is brilliant (want!) and the kangaroo is just too cute!

Loving the colours on the blankey, and those gloves look so cosy!

I had an experimental day today! I have added pleats for the first time ever (only 5, but still my first time!) and used interfacing to stiffen up some fabric (again for the first time!).

So here is an evening bag I created - I learnt a lot from it, and know what I will do differently next time!


----------



## sarybeagle

My current cross stitch which I originally started 5 years ago has 31,200 stitches......   I'll take a pic in a while to see if you can work out what its going to be.


----------



## sarybeagle

I can't get the other pic to upload so its pretty obvious what the pattern is.  this will be a labour of love I think.


----------



## MCWillow

My guess...... a horse  It looks fab!

I always think cross stitch, knitting and crochet look like a labour of love - so much work involved!


----------



## Sarah1983

Love the cross stitch Sarybeagle  Was wondering where you'd disappeared to Emmaviolet, love the kangaroo 

I've got a cross stitch challenge this weekend, 992 stitches I need to do. And this is my starting point on it.



Some really odd looking colours in it at the moment but I'm sure they'll work out just fine


----------



## MCWillow

Lovely cross stitches! :thumbup:

Well, I decided to improve (I thinks so anyway) the evening bag. So here is version 2!

Pleats, interfacing, eyelets and a magnetic clasp - all very new to me!

What do you think?


----------



## Sarah1983

Not really an evening bag type of person but I really like that one MCWillow.


----------



## MCWillow

Baby bunting today - for a boy this time


----------



## CKins

For our 1st wedding anniversary back in June, my husband bought me a world map on a big poster, 1st anniversary is paper and we love to visit different places all around the world.

I couldn't decide how I was going to hang it. I wanted to be able to stick tiny stickers on it to show the places we have visited so couldn't really put it in a frame so I came up with the below.










Unfortunately one end of the chain came unstuck, so we need to buy some new glue. I think it looks really cool though


----------



## Sarah1983

My weekends progress on Wizards Lab. Doesn't look like I did much but I got about 750 stitches done which is a fair bit really.

Before 


After


----------



## CaliDog

MCWillow said:


> Baby bunting today - for a boy this time


That is beautiful!!


----------



## RobertShaw

Do wooden dog boxes count?



Made one for Zeta to go outside in the good weather (I hope).

Been making a couple of these for friends.


----------



## MCWillow

My cats would love those!  :thumbup:


----------



## slartibartfast

Anyone tried Rosarios 4 Capuccino yarn?
It's 70% wool, 30% milk fibre and I'm thinking about buying it online.
Any pictures of stuff made from this yarn???


----------



## Sarah1983

Progress made this week on Wizards Lab. Still not looking overly impressive lol. I'm hoping it starts to come together a bit soon. Can see the wand starting to appear now though 



Still a long way to get yet though!


----------



## Dimwit

I recently finished a small quilting project - a mat to help teach my dog to settle. He seems to quite like it (mainly as it is a reliable source of treats )


----------



## CKins

Dimwit said:


> I recently finished a small quilting project - a mat to help teach my dog to settle. He seems to quite like it (mainly as it is a reliable source of treats )


That is lovely quilt. Love your pooch too, he's very cute!


----------



## MCWillow

Dimwit said:


> I recently finished a small quilting project - a mat to help teach my dog to settle. He seems to quite like it (mainly as it is a reliable source of treats )


Gorgeous quilt and gorgeous woof!!!

I have been doing Spring / Easter!

Easter baskets









Easter Bunny Bag









And Rumbo, the squirrel


----------



## IrishEyes

Sarah1983 said:


> Progress made this week on Wizards Lab. Still not looking overly impressive lol. I'm hoping it starts to come together a bit soon. Can see the wand starting to appear now though
> 
> 
> 
> Still a long way to get yet though!


You must have some serious patience! And skill!



Dimwit said:


> I recently finished a small quilting project - a mat to help teach my dog to settle. He seems to quite like it (mainly as it is a reliable source of treats )


Dimwit, that's brilliant!



MCWillow said:


> Gorgeous quilt and gorgeous woof!!!
> 
> I have been doing Spring / Easter!
> 
> Easter baskets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter Bunny Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rumbo, the squirrel


Especially love Rumbo!


----------



## IrishEyes

I haven't had much time for creative things lately except for this little girl...


----------



## Paula07

MCWillow said:


> I got asked for a lurcher cushion in a smaller size!
> 
> So got a smaller inner, to make a 12" x 12", and gave my fur a haircut because this lurcher is short haired!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to my usual size cushion (16 x 16), also using the same fur, but with no haircut!


Thanks, I love it


----------



## MCWillow

Four new cushions ready for Saturday


----------



## sarybeagle

This weekends project ive started. Dh is a huge Baltimore Ravens fan (American football club) so I'm making this to be framed for his desk at work.


----------



## Dimwit

Could any helpful crafty people let me know approximate dimensions for a baby blanket? I am thinking probably a cot blanket (for a friend at work who is expecting baby no.2). I am guessing there is no standard size but don't want something that is too big/small to be any use...


----------



## MCWillow

I couldn't quote a size (maybe go on some cot sites to see an average?) - but I would always go for too big than too small.

Too big can be folded over and used in a cot, then used on a bed later, or even folded into 3 or 4 to use in a moses basket, or a pram, until used later on a bed.

Not much use really - apart from a mums point of view - the bigger the better, coz it will be useful for longer  

Hope you post pics when its done :biggrin:


----------



## Dimwit

That's very helpful, thanks. I did have a look but there seems to be a lot of variation is size. I have lots of wool so think it will end up being pretty big - I am doing a crochet ripple blanket which doesn't require much thought or concentration (beyond the ability to count to 4) so should grow fairly quickly...


----------



## Sarah1983

Oooh, really neat stitching Sarybeagle!

Love the cushions MCWillow 

IrishEyes, the skill is in the charting which I can't take credit for lol, I just have to have the patience to stitch it. And believe it or not, these huge ones are time consuming but pretty simple, there's no fancy stitches in them 

Well it looks like my current projects are going to be put on hold for a while. I've been looking for a baby sampler and not managed to find any I like. So I showed hubby this chart that's been on my wish list for ages now and that I've always thought would be a good one to stitch for a small child. He's told me to go ahead and order everything I need, put my others aside and get to work lol.



Not sure how clear it is from the pic but it's a load of different nursery rhyme characters  Hopefully I can get it stitched up by the time bump is old enough to be pointing out characters from nursery rhymes. It's 429,000 stitches though so I'd best pull my finger out :yikes:


----------



## sarybeagle

Wow thats epic!!!! Nearly half a million stitches :scared: wowzers lol. X what stitch count is yours?


----------



## Sarah1983

sarybeagle said:


> Wow thats epic!!!! Nearly half a million stitches :scared: wowzers lol. X what stitch count is yours?


The fabric you mean? Whatever I choose lol. 28ct Lugana is what I'll be doing it on though. 953 stitches wide, 451 high. It's huge even in comparison to the ones I've currently got on the go. But they're fairly easy to stitch, just time consuming so not too worried


----------



## MCWillow

Sarah1983 said:


> Oooh, really neat stitching Sarybeagle!
> 
> *Love the cushions MCWillow *
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Not sure how clear it is from the pic but it's a load of different nursery rhyme characters  *Hopefully I can get it stitched up by the time bump is old enough to be pointing out characters from nursery rhymes*. It's 429,000 stitches though so I'd best pull my finger out :yikes:


Thank you :thumbsup:

And have I missed something?? Does this bump belong to you?


----------



## Sarah1983

MCWillow said:


> Thank you :thumbsup:
> 
> And have I missed something?? Does this bump belong to you?


It does indeed  Due 23rd July.


----------



## MCWillow

Sarah1983 said:


> It does indeed  Due 23rd July.


Oh wow!!! Congrats!!! So happy for you  xxxxxx


----------



## sarybeagle

Mines usually 14 count, yours looks v small so makes the detail really highlighted, looks fantastic. I look forward to watching the new project grow


----------



## Sarah1983

sarybeagle said:


> Mines usually 14 count, yours looks v small so makes the detail really highlighted, looks fantastic. I look forward to watching the new project grow


Oh these look hugely detailed even on larger counts  I've seen them stitched on 16 and 18 count and the detail is just as good as on 25 or 28 count. They're just a hell of a lot bigger overall lol.



> Oh wow!!! Congrats!!! So happy for you xxxxxx


Thanks  I flit between happy and excited and a quivering ball of terror :lol:


----------



## Dimwit

Baby blanket is finished!
(Just in time as I don't think I will see my colleague again after today before she goes off on maternity leave)...


----------



## sarybeagle

Mum wanted me to make a freehand silver birch style tree for a friend who's got terminal cancer and misses seeing her trees. So I made this for her and we've sent it off yesterday.

I dont think I posted the finished love tree either I was doing. Will go take a pic of it. 
Mum wanted the tree to be a bit of my love tree and a bit real like.


----------



## Sarah1983

Love that Sarybeagle  Did you just stitch it freehand or follow a pattern?

Nice bright blanket Dimwit 

I have a page finish. 3 pages down, many more to go! The wizard himself will be appearing very soon  The stuff I ordered for rhyme and reason isn't here yet so I'll be carrying on with this for now.


----------



## sarybeagle

The tree is completely freehand. The butterflies and flowers I copied off my love tree picture (pattern had long gone in the bin) x


Loving the wizard one :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow

This is a message I got the other day:

Hi, my friend tagged me into the black cat with the butterfly cushion. It's lovely ! We lost our 17 year old cat last year to a brain tumour and the day we said goodbye he was in the garden with a poorly butterfly and I said to my husband maybe they are going to heaven together. He broke down at the time but we now find comfort in that thought. Are these for sale and if so how much would you take requests for particular colours ? Thanks in advance . R

This is what I made her, as per her requests.

Murphy









I made a new template (as the original is for a long haired cat, with a fluffy tail), and she was so happy with it - this one really touched my heart. Being able to do things like this for people - thats what makes it all worthwhile :yesnod: x


----------



## Sarah1983

Oh that's lovely MCWillow!

Here's this weeks progress on Wizards Lab. Still waiting on my stuff for Rhyme and Reason to arrive so continuing with this one for now lol.


----------



## sarybeagle

Sarah1983 said:


> Oh that's lovely MCWillow!
> 
> Here's this weeks progress on Wizards Lab. Still waiting on my stuff for Rhyme and Reason to arrive so continuing with this one for now lol.


That's a great idea for adding the squares. does it wash off easily?


----------



## Dimwit

Sarah1983 the cross-stitch looks great.

This is my latest project - another baby blanket. Still lots to do but it is a great pattern to crochet


----------



## loukodi

Hi all,

I made these today, quite proud as i have never made anything like it before and this was the first attempt.

They are another version of my wedding ring boxes, but i need to think of something to go on them. Doves, hearts, something floral, banners... what would you choose if you were to buy one? Please help!





Still not finished  

Please ignore the bottom part, im still working on that to make it more realistic and blend more.


----------



## Sarah1983

sarybeagle said:


> That's a great idea for adding the squares. does it wash off easily?


It has done for me. Has to be specific pens though, I use this one personally and so far had no trouble with it. It washed out so you'd never have known it was there when Easy Jet managed to soak my suitcase and everything in it on a flight.
Hemline Blue Wipe Off/Wash Out Fabric Marker Pen: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

Or you can buy aida that's already gridded for you, DMC Magic Guide it's called. I've not used it myself as it doesn't come in the count I want but others say it's great.


----------



## jill3

loukodi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I made these today, quite proud as i have never made anything like it before and this was the first attempt.
> 
> They are another version of my wedding ring boxes, but i need to think of something to go on them. Doves, hearts, something floral, banners... what would you choose if you were to buy one? Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not finished
> 
> Please ignore the bottom part, im still working on that to make it more realistic and blend more.


They are Lovely.
I like Doves or Hearts
Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## jill3

Just started on my next Belly dance Costume.
Need to order some Crystals next and I am thinking AB clear crystals and Deep pink and Green. What do you think?

The belt just needs a beaded fringe to be sew on.
The most difficult part is the Top.


----------



## LouLatch

Just finished this chap today.


----------



## jill3

LouLatch said:


> Just finished this chap today.


What's his name

He is very cute.


----------



## LouLatch

jill3 said:


> What's his name
> 
> He is very cute.


Thank you.

I've named him Leo.


----------



## MCWillow

Murphys slaves received his cushion and sent me a lovely message and a photo ....

They have placed the cushion in his favourite chair, under their favourite photo of him (with them), which is beautifly framed on the wall above.

I cropped the photo, as I didnt think they would want their faces splashed all over the internet 

_ Thank you for capturing the moment I told you about, so perfectly. We are truly grateful and I know Murphy will be smiling down from heaven looking at it on his favourite chair._


----------



## Sarah1983

It arrived at last 


After hours of winding threads onto bobbins and marking out the area that will be stitched to be certain it's going to fit on the fabric and then gridding the first page I was finally able to make a start at about 11pm yesterday. Progress so far



Going to be a boring top row of pages lol, it's all sky and tree!


----------



## IrishEyes

So many beautiful things since I was last here! McWillow that cushion is one of your finest and reading the story behind it made it all the more beautiful.

I made some bath salts last night and put them on ebay, see how they do.

One is rose for healing and self acceptance and the other is lavender for healing and relaxation. If they sell I will make others. We don't have a bath so I haven't been able to test them myself but I'm assured that they are good 

These are the rose salts....


----------



## IrishEyes

And these are the lavender salts....


----------



## sarybeagle

I framed this up this week  love it


----------



## Sarah1983

All that back stitch would kill me :yikes: I hate doing it lol. Looks really good though!

Love the bath salts Irisheyes 

6 days worth of stitching on Rhyme and Reason and I have this.


----------



## MCWillow

Pegbags and my first ever item of clothing!

I think I should have put a zip in, but it was mainly for practicing new techniques!Every single seam is French seam (my first ones ever!) and I also designed and made the pattern, and have used pleats!



















French seams (not a single raw edge anywhere!)


----------



## Lunabuma

Hello 

I got a sewing machine for my birthday. I have "a little course in sewing" book that I'm following and am just starting to make some bits and bobs from the beginners section. 

I've got a bit bogged down in buying buttons, material et al and haven't taken the plunge with the machine yet. I went into a sewing shop in Brighton on Saturday and felt like a kid in a sweet shop . The storage basket I bought is already full 

I've been having a look at your stuff which is awesome BTW. Anyhoo I'll probably have some sewing questions at some point and will post my efforts which if they are anything like my baking will be hit and miss. I've made a lavender heart and a flower broach with cotton and felt.

Actually I do have a question ...How do you cope with your pets sticking their noses In? I've been having a nightmare with both my two cats Ziggy and Luna x


----------



## pogo

Love everything everyone's been making 

I decided the other week to teach myself to crochet and knit, but focusing on crocheting to begin with, so after a couple of hours practising I made these little shoes for bubba


----------



## pogo

Then made this modified sanctified paracord braclet for the Mr


----------



## MCWillow

Lunabuma said:


> Hello
> 
> I got a sewing machine for my birthday. I have "a little course in sewing" book that I'm following and am just starting to make some bits and bobs from the beginners section.
> 
> I've got a bit bogged down in buying buttons, material et al and haven't taken the plunge with the machine yet. I went into a sewing shop in Brighton on Saturday and felt like a kid in a sweet shop . The storage basket I bought is already full
> 
> I've been having a look at your stuff which is awesome BTW. Anyhoo I'll probably have some sewing questions at some point and will post my efforts which if they are anything like my baking will be hit and miss. I've made a lavender heart and a flower broach with cotton and felt.
> 
> *Actually I do have a question ...How do you cope with your pets sticking their noses In? I've been having a nightmare with both my two cats Ziggy and Luna x*


Yay!!! Congrats on taking the plunge! I will just say, any spare cash you might have had before, will now be spent on the 'OMG that fabric is soo cute, and its in the sale, I am getting it!'.... just saying 

As for keeping the cats away - I have a sewing shed in my garden - no cats (or anyone else for that matter) allowed - tis my girl cave


----------



## Kitty_pig

I've carried on crocheting blankets but decided to donate all money paid to the miscarriage association, I've started my own Facebook page and Im really enjoying doing it. Here's some of my recent blankies


----------



## MCWillow

I have been playing with shirring! I wanted to try it since I saw it on Sewing Bee 
It does make your hand ache, as you have to stretch the fabric flat, and gathers more with each row you sew!


----------



## pogo

I'm getting the hang of this crochet malarkey haha just finished Meadow the unicorn this afternoon, now making a large sun run in neon yellow!


----------



## Sarah1983

I got a page finish :Woot Not a whole lot to see yet, sky and tree is about it for the first few pages. But it's a page finished! Only about 70 more to go...


----------



## Dimwit

Wow! I am really tempted to do more cross-stitch now!
Of course, not till I have finished all of my current ongoing knitting/crochet/quilting projects...


----------



## Sarah1983

Dimwit said:


> Wow! I am really tempted to do more cross-stitch now!
> Of course, not till I have finished all of my current ongoing knitting/crochet/quilting projects...


I think I'm addicted lol. I do sometimes wish I'd picked a hobby where you see an end result a bit faster though. I suppose I could always do the smaller ones that stitch up a lot faster but I love the HAED ones so much. I really need to find a fountain of youth and a money tree!

I'm very tempted to try crochet though having seen some of the lovely things people on here have made with it.


----------



## Pupcakes

Is this thread just for knitting and fabric arts? I love drawing and have a some art ideas in the pipeline for the next month, would love to share them on here


----------



## CKins

@Pupcakes No, it's for anything crafty at all!!!!


----------



## sarybeagle

Ive finished Hubby's American football logo cross stitch. Will get it framed and he can take it to work


----------



## Dimwit

Sarah1983 said:


> I'm very tempted to try crochet though having seen some of the lovely things people on here have made with it.


I love crochet as, once you get the hang if it it's pretty mindless (especially large things like blankets etc.) so it's perfect for me to do in the evenings after work when I don't want to have to concentrate too hard


----------



## MCWillow

Dimwit said:


> I love crochet as, once you get the hang if it* it's pretty mindless* (especially large things like blankets etc.) so it's perfect for me to do in the evenings after work when I don't want to have to concentrate too hard


I must beyond mindless - I cant get my head round crochet at all - and amazing crocheters have given me lessons - it just does not compute for me at all!

I'm gonna leave it to you professionals! I have utmost admiration for people that can crochet and knit!


----------



## Pupcakes

Thanks @CKins ! I need to go to The Range today and pick up some clay and things or perhaps tomorrow with my sister back home in Bath. Either way, I'll get started this week!xxx


----------



## magpie

Haven't posted here for ages, but it looks like everyone has been very busy!

I have carried on learning crochet, and have moved on from making bags to trying my hand at making amigurumi. These are my efforts from the past few months!


----------



## MCWillow

@magpie - they are all so cute, I love them!!


----------



## IrishEyes

Love the owls magpie!


----------



## pogo

Made these two recent additions

Clause the giant mouse 








And his mini cousin Brian the blue mouse


----------



## MCWillow

A favour, if you don't mind....

A friend of mine runs a fantastic page on FB - Make and Create - she works with glass, and I can attest for her work, as I own several pieces myself 

Well she has been entered into a 'mumpreneur' competition, and she so deserves to win.

So if any of you have a spare minute, could you vote for her? Thanks lots, you lovely people 

Tracys words: Good Evening . I am so grateful for everyone that has voted for my little business Make and Create . I am so excited to have got this far but still need your help . If you can click on picture or link and pop on the vote button this will help me with a chance of winning a shop for a whole month in Cambridge . If you can share this would great as well . Thank you again for all your support. ‪#‎graftonmumpreneur‬‪#‎MakeandCreate‬
http://t.co/yPO8FkUXba


Make and Create's Photo
My name is Tracy Stressing and I am the owner of Make and Create . I am a Glass Artist and Jewellery Designer. I have recently completed a Jewellery Diploma and now share my knowledge by teaching Jewellery Workshops which include Glass...
WOOBOX.COM


----------



## pogo

Meet sheldon the snail


----------



## pogo

Today's creations...
Hugo the zombie rabbit








And Terence the turtle


----------



## Guest

I'm not really a crafter, but it's mother's day here tomorrow and I made this bag to put my mum's present in


----------



## magpie

A crochet version of my Harley!


----------



## slartibartfast

magpie said:


> A crochet version of my Harley!


Awesome!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Do you remember Murphy? His owners lost him at a ripe old age, and asked me for a cushion to remember him by.

After the first cushion, they sent me some photos of him and asked if I could make some more - so here is the Murphy Collection. I am proud to have done him justice :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Dimwit

Another baby blanket finished!
Not a very good photo









Ready to wrap up


----------



## LouLatch

My first attempt at broomstick lace. It's a bit fiddly! I need a bigger knitting needle and to work on my tension.

Sorry the pic is upside down! I don't know why this site does that!


----------



## emzybabe

Dimwit said:


> Another baby blanket finished!
> Not a very good photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to wrap up


I love this patten! What is it called? I will ask mum to make me one for Christmas!!
Very nice colours too?


----------



## Dimwit

emzybabe said:


> I love this patten! What is it called? I will ask mum to make me one for Christmas!!
> Very nice colours too?


I got the pattern from Ravelry, and it's called Bertie Baby Blanket.
I really enjoyed making it - just hope the recipient likes it!


----------



## Nitas mum

Haven't done anything creative for ages. It's my friend's twins first birthday tomorrow - this is my first attempt at a hedgehog cake!


----------



## pogo

Just finished Wotsit the baby rainbow monster


----------



## LouLatch

2nd try looks much better. Still needs practice but I have bigger knitting needles now so get the bigger loops. 

Took the pic upside down so it would upload the right way up!!


----------



## emmaviolet

I've been wanting to try the peacock stitch for AGES but I haven't got a big knitting needle!

I'm loving everyone's makes, Pogo, I really like your crochet work, your doing really well!

I've been hard at work with the crocheting, I thought I'd add on here a hippo I just made, it's for a lady I know who helps at an alzheimer's home and it's for their fete and it will be raffled off (or auctioned, I'm not sure!).
I had fun with the colours, but for some reason I never feel they come out as vibrant as they are in life!


----------



## LouLatch

emmaviolet said:


> I've been wanting to try the peacock stitch for AGES but I haven't got a big knitting needle!
> 
> I'm loving everyone's makes, Pogo, I really like your crochet work, your doing really well!
> 
> I've been hard at work with the crocheting, I thought I'd add on here a hippo I just made, it's for a lady I know who helps at an alzheimer's home and it's for their fete and it will be raffled off (or auctioned, I'm not sure!).
> I had fun with the colours, but for some reason I never feel they come out as vibrant as they are in life!


I got my knitting needles from loveknitting.com they are a really good site have bought wool from them a few times too. 

Love the hippo, it's on my list for a must do project. I really like the rhino too.

Am also planning on having a go at dip-dyeing my own wool which I'm very excited about!


----------



## emmaviolet

LouLatch said:


> I got my knitting needles from loveknitting.com they are a really good site have bought wool from them a few times too.
> 
> Love the hippo, it's on my list for a must do project. I really like the rhino too.
> 
> Am also planning on having a go at dip-dyeing my own wool which I'm very excited about!


Oh I love loveknitting, I really like the wool and the bags they give you with them, I got all mine for a blanket I'm doing now from there. I'll have a look thanks.

Thank you, I love the hippo pattern, the rhino is I think, my next one, I find I'm drawn to it.

I want to dye too! I've been on the lookout for a class or something or whether to go straight in for it!


----------



## LouLatch

emmaviolet said:


> Oh I love loveknitting, I really like the wool and the bags they give you with them, I got all mine for a blanket I'm doing now from there. I'll have a look thanks.
> 
> Thank you, I love the hippo pattern, the rhino is I think, my next one, I find I'm drawn to it.
> 
> I want to dye too! I've been on the lookout for a class or something or whether to go straight in for it!


I'm just going for it. I was watching videos on YouTube and decided dip-dyeing looked the most simple. I have a pan and the colouring I just need to order some wool.
This is the video I'm going to follow that I found yesterday. I'm just going to experiment.


----------



## MCWillow

So much gorgeous crochet work going on!

And that cake looks delicious - I need one of those!!

I decided to try and make grown up clothes! So I made myself a top - made the pattern myself, and kinda made it up as I went along. Really pleased with it as a first attempt!  Its all French seams too!!


----------



## pogo

emmaviolet said:


> I've been wanting to try the peacock stitch for AGES but I haven't got a big knitting needle!
> 
> I'm loving everyone's makes, Pogo, I really like your crochet work, your doing really well!
> 
> I've been hard at work with the crocheting, I thought I'd add on here a hippo I just made, it's for a lady I know who helps at an alzheimer's home and it's for their fete and it will be raffled off (or auctioned, I'm not sure!).
> I had fun with the colours, but for some reason I never feel they come out as vibrant as they are in life!


Thanks hun love the hippo!


----------



## magpie

Ooh! A comfy, Harley-sized pillow just for meee! 



When he finally moved I finished this little pug


----------



## MCWillow

Love the little pug - that is sooooo cute 

Made some bunting today - babys name is Luna Rainbow!


----------



## pogo

It's been a month since I taught myself to crochet woop lol this is my current project to make a big play mat for bubba, need some more squares doing, and trees, animals, cars etc...


----------



## magpie

That playmat is amazing! And only a month, wow!

Very pretty bunting MCWillow


----------



## LouLatch

pogo said:


> It's been a month since I taught myself to crochet woop lol this is my current project to make a big play mat for bubba, need some more squares doing, and trees, animals, cars etc...
> View attachment 231397


This is so cute! I think I saw it on FB earlier?


----------



## pogo

LouLatch said:


> This is so cute! I think I saw it on FB earlier?


Yeah there is loads of people making it on fb


----------



## magpie

emmaviolet said:


>


Your hippo is amazing!! Was it tricky to make or fairly straightforward? My sister loves giraffes so I'm hoping to make the giraffe one for her birthday


----------



## pogo

Just made these converse booties for bubba love how they came out!


----------



## debijw

I donated a drawing to an auction to raise funds for Westies in Need, the winning bidder sent me a photo of the image they wanted drawing. I started it in Feb but due to my dads illness getting worse and then his passing It took a long time to complete. Thankfully the lady I did the drawing for has been really understanding and had told me to take as long as I needed. Well I finally finished it and sent it to her yesterday.

Meet Snowy the Westie


----------



## Sarah1983

Finally got page 2 finished. This tree is soul destroying, it's so boring to stitch and so many colour changes that it takes forever! But I think the end result is looking great


----------



## magpie

Sarah1983 said:


> Finally got page 2 finished. This tree is soul destroying, it's so boring to stitch and so many colour changes that it takes forever! But I think the end result is looking great


It looks amazing!! 

I went ahead and made this little guy for my sister (she loves giraffes!). Unfortunately I have to wait to give it to her as her birthday isn't til August!


----------



## sarybeagle

Sarah1983 said:


> Finally got page 2 finished. This tree is soul destroying, it's so boring to stitch and so many colour changes that it takes forever! But I think the end result is looking great


Thats fantastic. I've not done any cross stitch now for almost 2 months  must dig it out soon x


----------



## LouLatch

I had a go at happy the hippo. 
Sorry he pic is upside down!! I don't know this site does that!


----------



## Sarah1983

Love the giraffe and hippo  I decided to move down on my cross stitch rather than across, just to have a change from stitching the tree lol. Got my first nursery rhyme appearing now, hopefully will be able to see it properly in a couple of days!


----------



## Sarah1983

Here's this weeks progress. First nursery rhyme done


----------



## pogo

Made these on Friday whilst watching crap of telly not being able to sleep. Meet Simon the squidlet, Fabio the rainbow pig and Olly the octopus


----------



## Sarah1983

pogo said:


> Made these on Friday whilst watching crap of telly not being able to sleep. Meet Simon the squidlet, Fabio the rainbow pig and Olly the octopus
> View attachment 234669


oh these are really cute!

This weeks progress on the cross stitch. Was hoping to finish the page but fell a little short.


----------



## pogo

Where di you ladies find the patterns for the hippo and giraffe? X


----------



## magpie

pogo said:


> Where di you ladies find the patterns for the hippo and giraffe? X


I bought the giraffe pattern from the designer. She's done loads of amazing animal patterns using the same african flower design: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/heidi-bears


----------



## pogo

magpie said:


> I bought the giraffe pattern from the designer. She's done loads of amazing animal patterns using the same african flower design: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/heidi-bears


Thanks Hun, I assumed they would be paid patterns


----------



## magpie

pogo said:


> Thanks Hun, I assumed they would be paid patterns


It's the first pattern that I've ever paid for, as there are so many free patterns available online... but I loved this one so much, I just had to have it!


----------



## pogo

Have added them to my favs


----------



## pixelchu

Going to start making dog collars soon, if I can figure out a sewing machine? Will post pics here when I'm done.


----------



## Amberlilly

I have an Etsy and Folksy shop, and love doing my crafty stuff!


----------



## Sarah1983

Page 4 done


----------



## JC Creations

I make a variety of charms/keyrings so if you would like one made of your pet.. I can make it! (I can even personalise it with specific colours) Whether its a dog, cat, rabbit or even a horse! Please follow me as photos will be uploaded shortly...


----------



## HollynSmudge

For anyone in or around Glasgow near the end of October http://www.stitchandhobby.co.uk/glasgow/autumn/ This is an awesome craft and stitching show. =]


----------



## MattDavies

This is my arti/craft stuff


----------



## HollynSmudge

The colours are a bit different to this but it's hard to take photos of paintings =]


----------



## custompendants

Hi I make sterling silver dog pendant charms and earring by saw piercing and all highly polished you can see more on my website










http://www.custompendants.co.uk/


----------



## sarybeagle

I finally picked up my needle and thread a fortnight ago on drs orders. I'm doing a Shakespeare piece as a gift for my mum as she helps out at the local Shakespeare company. 
Feels good to be back into it and enjoying something again.


----------



## LouLatch

Some recent makes. 

My blanket that I've finally finished! (Almost a year after I started it)










A book mark using a crochet lace technique.










This a broomstick lace scarf I've stared for an Xmas present.










My try at Tunisian crochet.










And my second happy the hippo that was for my gran for her birthday.
Sorry he's upside down I don't know why that happens?


----------



## pogo

LouLatch said:


> Some recent makes.
> 
> My blanket that I've finally finished! (Almost a year after I started it)
> 
> View attachment 242400
> 
> 
> A book mark using a crochet lace technique.
> 
> View attachment 242401
> 
> 
> This a broomstick lace scarf I've stared for an Xmas present.
> 
> View attachment 242403
> 
> 
> My try at Tunisian crochet.
> 
> View attachment 242404
> 
> 
> And my second happy the hippo that was for my gran for her birthday.
> Sorry he's upside down I don't know why that happens?
> 
> View attachment 242405


I love Tunisian crochet am hoping to do a graphgan at some point


----------



## LouLatch

pogo said:


> I love Tunisian crochet am hoping to do a graphgan at some point


It's a lot easier then I expected it to be but this is just a simple stitch I think there are more complicated ones out there. I like that it doesn't have gaps in it.


----------



## pogo

LouLatch said:


> It's a lot easier then I expected it to be but this is just a simple stitch I think there are more complicated ones out there. I like that it doesn't have gaps in it.


Yeah it works up nice and quick too which I like


----------



## MCWillow

I havent posted in here for ages!!

I made a cushion today for my OH - its our 7th anniversary tomorrow - and 7 years is wool - so I made him this


----------



## loukodi

Some of my latest....



To go in my rabbit shed 



And a WIP


----------



## littlekitty

made this blanket and it was auctioned off for charity..proceeds went to hedgehog hospital..


----------



## Sarah1983

Been a long while since I last posted in here! A certain tiny human has taken away most of my stitching time lol. But I finally got a page finish almost 12 weeks after having Jack. At this rate Rhyme and Reason will be done in time for us having great grandchildren!


----------



## Workshop Sauri

I just LOOOVE that hippo! 
amazing work, really..

here is a few collars i made  I am more than curious to hear what you think )


----------



## BlueJay

Workshop Sauri said:


> I just LOOOVE that hippo!
> amazing work, really..
> 
> here is a few collars i made  I am more than curious to hear what you think )


Oh my goodness I must have them all


----------



## Workshop Sauri

BlueJay said:


> Oh my goodness I must have them all


Heheh, thank you so much! I am so happy you like them


----------



## MCWillow

Am showing you this, just because its has such a huge response on my FB page - am truly shocked!

My friend Carly moved in with her boyfriend, and I wanted a housewarming pressie they could both enjoy - so I made her a Braille cushion - I was really pleased with it - and I got the Braille right


----------



## Argent

Heyyy, long time no post! Work has been a nightmare, along with moving house and now the impending doom that is Christmas (I work as a barista), I've hardly had any time to dedicate to QBD. I have however made myself a nice little photography setup to better display my wares now I'm living in a place with nice natural light! Hope to get the ball rolling again this season, maybe it'll pick up this time


----------



## Spottycats

Hello! I'm a crafter too. I'm currently in a crochet phase, with a Sophie's Universe and an aran shrug keeping me busy. I also knit, sew, weave, embroider, but not draw or paint etc. I'm fantastically rubbish! I have two very artistic daughters who seem able to do anything with flair. I'm proud, but frustrated!


----------



## loukodi

A teeny tiny bit more progress...


----------



## Nettles

Not posted in here before! I know it's too early for Christmas but I have people ordering handmade Christmas cards already! 
Here's some of what I've been making so far.


----------



## Dimwit

I made this Mobius cowl for myself this weekend (also made myself a bobble hat and matching neck warmer but don't have photos)









I am also making an entrelac blanket for the dog (though it is a bit of a stop-start project and is taking ages)...


----------



## Nettles

Some of my recent makes


----------



## Argent

Got out of bed and made a tuggy toy first thing today - well proud of myself as I tend to find braids pretty confusing! Turns out this would be perfect for hiding treats inside too


----------



## Rosie64

Just a few things I have been working on lately

A christmas shoe from card









A table centre piece










A hanging decoration


----------



## ForestWomble

I was wondering if I may show you all a little drawing I have done and coloured in

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=117095342a072d6a3d64e6c762f38deb&oe=56E2B129


----------



## Nettles

Animallover26 said:


> I was wondering if I may show you all a little drawing I have done and coloured in
> 
> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=117095342a072d6a3d64e6c762f38deb&oe=56E2B129


That's fantastic! I would love to be able to draw but I really struggle with proportions


----------



## Rosie64

Animallover26 said:


> I was wondering if I may show you all a little drawing I have done and coloured in


that is really good I am hopeless at drawing


----------



## ForestWomble

Nettles said:


> That's fantastic! I would love to be able to draw but I really struggle with proportions





Rosie64 said:


> that is really good I am hopeless at drawing


Thank you both. It's not finished yet so I'll post again once finished. 
I used to draw a lot then stopped, this is my first drawing for 4 years.

@Nettles as you struggle with proportions maybe try the squares technique, you place a grid of squares over what you want to draw and have a grid on your drawing paper and concentrate on each square at a time ............. my grandfather used to paint and had to draw the picture on to the canvas first and he used squares to help him. The best thing with using squares is the squares on your paper can be smaller, same size or bigger then the squares over the scene/item/picture that you are copying so you can scale up or down.


----------



## Nettles

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you both. It's not finished yet so I'll post again once finished.
> I used to draw a lot then stopped, this is my first drawing for 4 years.
> 
> @Nettles as you struggle with proportions maybe try the squares technique, you place a grid of squares over what you want to draw and have a grid on your drawing paper and concentrate on each square at a time ............. my grandfather used to paint and had to draw the picture on to the canvas first and he used squares to help him. The best thing with using squares is the squares on your paper can be smaller, same size or bigger then the squares over the scene/item/picture that you are copying so you can scale up or down.


Thanks for the tip, I'll give that a go 

I've just had a face plant moment actually... I have a "how to draw animals" book somewhere that has grids on the pictures for copying. I didn't find it very helpful at the time and now I realise it's because I didn't put any grids onto my own sketch pad :Bag Doh!


----------



## sarybeagle

I've been making some doggie sleeping bags recently for friends dogs, I'm making one for my dads dog for Xmas.
I also made.my niece's little boy a stocking. She is NMBC fan so I thought I'd do something different.


----------



## sarybeagle

I made this for my son's girlfriend last night


----------



## Guest

Got my craft on today and made 3 lined bags as part of Christmas gifts. The Kiwiana one is for my brother who lives in Europe and I made 2 of the flower ones for my grandmother and step-mother. Sorry not sure why they're sideways.

















Just also wondering how everyone stores fabric?


----------



## AlexTurley

I finished this seal in time for a lady's daughters Xmas present


----------



## littlefluffyninja

does anyone have any ideas for small sewing projects? 
iv dug out my sewing machine and in the bag i found loads of scrap fleece only small bits no more then 5inch each and smaller all different patterns and colours but as i havnt used the machine for years im looking for something easy to start with x


----------



## redroses2106

littlefluffyninja said:


> does anyone have any ideas for small sewing projects?
> iv dug out my sewing machine and in the bag i found loads of scrap fleece only small bits no more then 5inch each and smaller all different patterns and colours but as i havnt used the machine for years im looking for something easy to start with x


what about a little patchwork blanket, maybe for a doll? or doll clothes?


----------



## littlefluffyninja

redroses2106 said:


> what about a little patchwork blanket, maybe for a doll? or doll clothes?


oh a blankets a good idea 
iv already made some fleece liners and toys for miss hedgehog


----------



## sarybeagle

I got a cutting machine a week or two ago. This is something I've made for our room as its all the colours of the wallpaper. Really enjoying being creative with it


----------



## Sarah1983

Been a while since I was last here, the little munchkin doesn't leave me much time for cross stitch and it seems pointless picking up my huge projects for 5 minutes here and there. So I decided to learn to crochet as well. I find I can pick it up for a few minutes and put it down without it feeling like a waste of time. Took me ages to get the hang of a basic granny square but I got there. This is going to be a giant granny square blanket for my mum. It's bigger than this now.









And I decided to try something a bit more adventurous, a star shaped blanket. Only started yesterday and this is how far I've got so far.


----------



## ForestWomble

For nearly 2 years now, I have been working on a miniature house, work on it came to a stop when I got my puppy, but I am eager to continue and hope I will be able to this summer.
Thought I would share some photos if you don't mind :Shy



















Close up of the wallpaper in the sitting room:









Miniature colouring book I made by finding colouring pages online, making them small enough for 1:12 scale, printing them off then cutting and glueing, I them coloured in the cover.


----------



## Cedar

Animallover26 said:


> For nearly 2 years now, I have been working on a miniature house, work on it came to a stop when I got my puppy, but I am eager to continue and hope I will be able to this summer.
> Thought I would
> 
> 
> 
> Animallover26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For nearly 2 years now, I have been working on a miniature house, work on it came to a stop when I got my puppy, but I am eager to continue and hope I will be able to this summer.
> Thought I would share some photos if you don't mind :Shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the wallpaper in the sitting room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miniature colouring book I made by finding colouring pages online, making them small enough for 1:12 scale, printing them off then cutting and glueing, I them coloured in the cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is amazing! What a brilliant thing to do! It must be so rewarding. I used to love my dolls house as a child and still find them fascinating. You are very clever!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cedar

I don't know what happened there! 
@Animallover26 
Wow! Your little house is amazing! I used to love my dolls house when I was a child and still find them fascinating now. It must be such a rewarding thing to do. You are very clever!


----------



## ForestWomble

Thank you @Cedar.
Never done anything like this before and it has been fun, still a lot to do, as you can see my poor people have practically nothing at the moment.
Forgot to mention, I made the dress that the lady is wearing 









Still need to make something for the little girl, she has spent the whole Winter naked :Wideyed

As a late birthday present I've been given a Tudor Chest kit to make, I love getting kits as I want to make as much stuff as possible rather then just buying stuff, Flat Pack kits in miniature..... this chest has a hinged lid........... I have never seen such tiny hinges before, looking forward to making it, not sure how I'm going to manage the hinges! 
Will post photos when done.


----------



## Cedar

@Amimallover
Haha! At least the summer is coming so your girl won't get too cold! 
Some of the things you make are so small. You must have a lot of patience! Yes, please post pictures so we can watch your progress!


----------



## sarybeagle

I've been making these signs. I got a silhouette machine for my birthday and have been loving creating and cutting things out of vinyl. V therapeutic


----------



## I love cats

Wow I have just read through some of this thread and you are all very talented people!!!!


----------



## sarybeagle

Ive been busy  i make memory candles/jars for those who've lost a beloved pet or family member.

There is also car stickers I've made, for my car rear window  and I'm making weight loss tracker boards too.

It's something I'd love to get really into and try and make something of it. I've asked a local fair if they feel what I make is good enough and they've said yes please to booking a table!! Aiming for July's date so I have time to perfect and grow my catalogue.


----------



## pixelchu

All of the above are lovely ideas / sentiments!


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've just made these today. 
















Velvet and crochet laced choker necklaces 

I've been slowly learning to crochet and knit and have been cross stitching too. Would love to see this thread as busy as it used to be, I loved seeing what everyone was making. proper puts me in a crafty mood


----------



## sarybeagle

__
http://instagr.am/p/BISqI0hgLZA/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BISowrSgejV/

My bits I've made lately. 
www.sarylousgifts.co.uk is where my items are. X


----------



## Sarah1983

I learned to crochet in January  My mum's been after a blanket since Jack was given his as a newborn and I couldn't afford to buy her one so I made her one lol. It's full of little mistakes but she loves it anyway.









And onto another project, a C2C blanket for me. Wasn't really sure on the colour at first, it's a yarn I got in a multipack, but it's growing on me. Quite autumnal I think.









And I'm still plugging away at the cross stitch but it's slow going as Jack doesn't leave me much time, especially while he's teething! Currently working on a challenge which is why there's a half done page and millions of threads hanging lol.


----------



## Brannybear

I make my own dog toys as was fed up of mine destroying their expensive ones! Turns out they are easier to make than i thought they'd be PLUS none have been destroyed yet!! :Smuggrin


----------



## sarybeagle

I made this earlier today  its not 100% perfect (keeping wording level on curved edges is hell!) but she will love it a d its so cheerful.


----------



## Dimwit

Recently I have mostly been busy making baby things for pregnant friends:

baby blanket:









another baby blanket:

















Very Hungry Caterpillar:


----------



## loukodi

The latest commission im working on for a friend.


----------



## Sarah1983

Blanket for my niece, just over halfway done now, needs to be done for her 1st birthday in a couple of weeks. 
Excuse anything down the side of the chair or in the cup holders, between the dog and the toddler the place is like a bomb site most days lol.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Tried my hand at decoupage, some things for my new room


----------



## sarybeagle

Few bits I've done recently x


----------



## SusieRainbow

I decorated these ready made denim jackets for the girls with patches, thought they looked really cute !


----------



## ArmyMan

SusieRainbow said:


> View attachment 282003
> I decorated these ready made denim jackets for the girls with patches, thought they looked really cute !


that is really cute


----------



## PawsOnMe

A candle for my best friends birthday








And a little tiny tea cup candle.
(I'm obsessed with adding glitter to my candles atm)


----------



## JANICE199

*For all of you that crochet or knit, Aldi have some lovely wool on sale today. I got 16 balls. Each pack of 4 are 400grms. only £3.99*


----------



## redroses2106

nice to see the crafters are still going - I love the dog toys branny bear especially the floral one so pretty! a couple of my recent makes are these cats in a pumpkin bucket and a little pug!


----------



## sarybeagle

My Halloween makes. 
Also my Christmas lanterns are up on the beagle welfare website for sale  eeeekkkk!!! http://beaglewelfareshop.co.uk/christmas-specials/


----------



## PawsOnMe

Some more painting and decoupaging


----------



## sarybeagle

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 289066
> 
> View attachment 289067
> 
> View attachment 289068
> View attachment 289069
> 
> Some more painting and decoupaging


They're beautiful.


----------



## sarybeagle

A gift I made my sister for her birthday


----------



## PawsOnMe

2 oil diffuser necklaces I made for my mum and myself  been using mine with eucalyptus oil perfect for easing my cold


----------



## porps

Shameless self promotion : https://porps.bandcamp.com/album/obscurity-ep

Its not crafty but i guess its some kinda artsy..


----------



## Sarah1983

Finished Jacks blanket in time for Christmas  Wasn't sure I would as we're having sleeping issues of epic proportions but I managed it!


----------



## Jesthar

Joined our local Hackspace, and now have access to a laser cutter! My first project was a run of these for Magnificat:










Cut from 6mm White Oak, handfinished with wax to bring out the grain


----------



## Rosie64

A few things that I have done recently all made from card or paper
A couple of shoes

















Couple of Christmas hanging decorations 
















A wedding decoration had to make 20 of these









A wedding cake









2 doves on a swing they have wedding rings in their beaks but you can't see them in the pic


----------



## Westie Mum

@Rosie64 - wow, they are gorgeous!! You are very talented


----------



## Rosie64

Westie Mum said:


> @Rosie64 - wow, they are gorgeous!! You are very talented


Thank you, but no real talent involved, any one could do them , most of them you cut out using a template, stick together and decorate them


----------



## PawsOnMe

Rosie64 said:


> A few things that I have done recently all made from card or paper
> A couple of shoes
> View attachment 293918
> 
> View attachment 293920
> 
> 
> Couple of Christmas hanging decorations
> View attachment 293921
> 
> View attachment 293922
> 
> A wedding decoration had to make 20 of these
> View attachment 293923
> 
> 
> A wedding cake
> View attachment 293924
> 
> 
> 2 doves on a swing they have wedding rings in their beaks but you can't see them in the pic
> View attachment 293925


Those are all absolutely amazing!!  I agree with westie mum that takes talent


----------



## Westie Mum

Rosie64 said:


> Thank you, but no real talent involved, any one could do them , most of them you cut out using a template, stick together and decorate them


And patience ... I'd imagine you need plenty of that


----------



## Rosie64

Westie Mum said:


> And patience ... I'd imagine you need plenty of that


yes a bit of patience is involved, many an item has gone flying across the room because mine ran out lol



PawsOnMe said:


> Those are all absolutely amazing!!  I agree with westie mum that takes talent


Thank you but you see I really love the things that you do and I would not have a clue where to start

There are so so many REALLY talented people on here that produce AMAZING work that I am quite envious of their abilities, and would love to be able to do what they do


----------



## Creativecat

Why did this thread stop being a thread thts such a shame


----------



## Rosie64

A couple of Hand bag gift boxes I made to put Gift cards in


----------



## Creativecat

The gift bags are nice can't believe there card. These are old paintings iv done and the pencil portrait I did a good while back 
It's funny as I initially sketched before picking brushes up


----------



## Rosie64

Creativecat said:


> These are old paintings iv done and the pencil portrait I did a good while back
> It's funny as I initially sketched before picking brushes up


They are really good that's what I call Talent, I can't draw to save my life, would love to be able to


----------



## Creativecat

Rosie64 said:


> They are really good that's what I call Talent, I can't draw to save my life, would love to be able to


I love to paint and felt bad posting in the classifieds as I didn't want to come across as tht was my intention in joining this much loved forum 
I tried to remove the post but couldn't it only edited it . I wish I had seen the crafters thread I would have just posted images but the members on her are a nice bunch of rounded caring poeple and know if people are genuine or thoe who's intention is purely for a financial gain so I don't feel tht bad now .


----------



## Creativecat

I made some more signs for my craft fair this month . The cat astronaut is for a lady who's cats called Leo and wanted the saying and said do wht you feel appropriate which I did lol


----------



## Creativecat

Some rustic reclaimed house signs. For nxt months clocktower market in my town
The numbers are mocked up as examples of various fonts.


----------



## sarybeagle

Creativecat said:


> View attachment 301379
> View attachment 301377
> View attachment 301378
> Some rustic reclaimed house signs. For this nxt months clocktower market in my town
> The numbers are mocked up as examples of various fonts.


Those are stunning!!!


----------



## ForestWomble

Creativecat said:


> View attachment 294969
> View attachment 294967
> View attachment 294968
> 
> The gift bags are nice can't believe there card. These are old paintings iv done and the pencil portrait I did a good while back
> It's funny as I initially sketched before picking brushes up


These are amazing!


----------



## MilleD

I can't remember if I've posted in this before, but I make jewellery as a hobby. I need to start selling things as my house has turned into Aladdin's Cave.

A couple of examples:

Copper Wire Pendant with Aquamarine Drop by Claire Oswald, on Flickr

Polymer clay necklace by Claire Oswald, on Flickr

Handmade copper stamped ring by Claire Oswald, on Flickr

Mokume transclucent clay foil and ink pendant by Claire Oswald, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Creativecat

These are really nice are u on etsy il follow n like your shop if you did


----------



## MilleD

Creativecat said:


> These are really nice are u on etsy il follow n like your shop if you did


Thanks, no, because my completely disorganised personality won't let me get things sorted. And I wonder why people don't believe I'm an accountant 

If I get something sorted I'll post it.


----------



## Creativecat

Been asked after many weeks of persevering to provide a selection of signs to order for a few of my local garden centres. I'm so happy to turn a corner with my signs. Thanks to everyone who has said nice comments and given me good advice along the way a true inspiration .


----------



## MilleD

Nice.

I hope that's an apostrophe in Life's, and not just a 'splodge' 

Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Creativecat

Made a small painting with a rustic frame i made also for a lady in Twickenham via my etsy shop


----------



## mrs phas

hi all

bought this from creative cat for the sons' gf when she moves into her new house
shes a pagan and a wiccan and this is just perfect for her

@Creativecat you are very talented and I'm so happy with it


----------



## Creativecat

I'm doing a big nursery on Sunday and thought I would make these for Mother's Day


----------



## Sarah1983

Getting an early start on christmas here. Going to be a shawl for my mum  She's dropped some rather big hints that she'd like one for Christmas. Going to either do one for the mother in law or make her a blanket.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Sarah1983 said:


> View attachment 303141
> Getting an early start on christmas here. Going to be a shawl for my mum  She's dropped some rather big hints that she'd like one for Christmas. Going to either do one for the mother in law or make her a blanket.


That's very pretty, love the colours. Lucky mum !
I made a crochet blanket in all shades of blue for my youngest grandson 2 years ago.


----------



## Michelle Childerley

redroses2106 said:


> should we have one?
> it seems lots of artsy/crafty people on the forum and I love seeing what everyone makes, would it be an idea to maybe have a thread to showcase all things crafty? do you have anything crafty you want to show off?  pop it below


I make hand crafted glass beads fused with fur, ash, horsehair etc. www.memoriesinglass.org Prices from £14.99.


----------



## Creativecat

One of a few signs for this Saturdays craft event


----------



## Gemmaa

Weird request....are there any knitters/crocheters who could translate this guide to English terms?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eugenes-grimbly-gunk

I've asked my Mum make me one :Joyful, but I can't find a useful pattern and she's fairly newish to crochet.


----------



## Creativecat

Some milk bottles I made from some ply I saved from a skip 
Shaped and painted for this Saturdays craft market


----------



## Sarah1983

I finished hubby's blanket at last.









And now I'm playing around trying to make different squares and read patterns instead of following youtube videos.

Willow square.









And Sunshine Lace









Might join all my practice squares together to make a blanket in the end lol.


----------



## anachronism

Adapted a pattern I have for a giraffe


----------



## Creativecat

anachronism said:


> Adapted a pattern I have for a giraffe


There like a my ickle pony still nice thou


----------



## Lurch-er

I make stuff out of paracord these braclets are all I left at the moment the one which is all different colours is made up out odd bits I had left over(didn't really work out)


----------



## AkiraMalamute

Oops didn't realise there was a crafters thread lol!
I am currently drawing animals at the moment for my portfolio 
If anyone is interested I am willing to make drawings of pets. My art is digitally done (on a graphics tablet)
Here is an example of a malamute I have done recently:


----------



## loukodi

A new portrait, working on a owl next 

Trying to start getting some bits ready for some shows.


----------



## PawsOnMe

loukodi said:


> A new portrait, working on a owl next
> 
> Trying to start getting some bits ready for some shows.


I am in awe of your talent, your creations are all so beautiful


----------



## kathryn773

Just about to knit a donkey to add to the nativity I did many moons ago....
Was in Sutton on sea on Saturday, my SIL saw another Jean g book and there was donkey! 
Now. Not done any knitting for a good year or two...fingers crossed...or not! 
Can you knit with a cat around?


----------



## ForestWomble

Drawing I did.


----------



## Sarah1983

A blanket I made for my 7 year old niece. She chose the colours and I ended up really liking them lol.









And a shawl for my mother in law. Who is now trying to learn to crochet.


----------



## MilleD

loukodi said:


> A new portrait, working on a owl next
> 
> Trying to start getting some bits ready for some shows.


Wow, is this painted?


----------



## loukodi

PawsOnMe said:


> I am in awe of your talent, your creations are all so beautiful


Thank you 



MilleD said:


> Wow, is this painted?


Its primarily pyrography (burnt onto the wood with a wire) and coloured pencil for the white and yellow in the eyes.


----------



## LegendOri

I make personalised cartoon images of people's pets on Etsy: YourPetPawtraits

This is Marvin my frenchie


----------



## sarybeagle

A few gifts I've made this weekend.


----------



## debijw

My latest drawings
Deacon A friends little boy, I love his expression on this.








Carissa My great niece.








Mark and Kasper Done for my friend Kath after Kasper passed away








Falcon Drawn for Sam after Falcon passed away


----------



## MrJsk

Does anybody make any hedgehog themed things?

Would LOVE to see pictures !


----------



## PawsOnMe

Collars I made yesterday. It's been over a year since I last used my sewing machine and I've now got the sewing bug again so have ordered more ribbons and webbing for some more collars


----------



## PawsOnMe

Made some Brownie lanyards to sell to raise funds for our unit. 








And 2 harry potter collars. Jasper's is the red one


----------



## Creativecat




----------



## loukodi

A super fluffy wolf!


----------



## ForestWomble

loukodi said:


> A super fluffy wolf!


Wow!


----------



## Creativecat

loukodi said:


> A super fluffy wolf!


Are they pyrography


----------



## loukodi

Creativecat said:


> Are they pyrography


Yes


----------



## Creativecat

loukodi said:


> Yes


Cool . Are they just for hobbie or do you sell them also 
curious as I sell bits n pieces mostley as craft fairs but want to sell more online but hard to get a foothold tbh.


----------



## MilleD

loukodi said:


> Thank you
> 
> Its primarily pyrography (burnt onto the wood with a wire) and coloured pencil for the white and yellow in the eyes.


Incredible detail


----------



## MilleD

A selection of bracelets I made. Mainly semi precious gemstone beads, but also incorporating some polymer clay beads I made and glass seed beads.

Bracelets004_edited-1.jpg by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## loukodi

Creativecat said:


> Cool . Are they just for hobbie or do you sell them also
> curious as I sell bits n pieces mostley as craft fairs but want to sell more online but hard to get a foothold tbh.


Both  
Im trying to use social media to get more of a reach but it is hard at the moment, im hopefully going to be doing some exhibitions soon though so that should help.


----------



## Creativecat

loukodi said:


> Both
> Im trying to use social media to get more of a reach but it is hard at the moment, im hopefully going to be doing some exhibitions soon though so that should help.


I'm on twitter have a certain a amount of followers but not really reaching the scope I would like to tbh. I was going to open an Instagram account and maybe dedicate it to some cat themed wall art I was doing not sure if there would be a strong enough interest . It's hard when ur trying to make stuff happen on your own I guess .


----------



## loukodi

Im on instagram and facebook. I do get a few new followers each time i post but i think i might try to run a facebook competition soon. Twitter completely confuses me!


----------



## Creativecat

loukodi said:


> Im on instagram and facebook. I do get a few new followers each time i post but i think i might try to run a facebook competition soon. Twitter completely confuses me!


Twitter confuses me tbh lol . Have you heared of this link its like an online craft market place it seems affordable enough but can't really tell if its successfull tbh by looking on the web but maybe thts me 
http://supermumscraftfair.co.uk/shop/gifts/


----------



## SusieRainbow

Have you tried Folksy ? Are you on Facebook? 
It's well worth getting to grips with Twitter, a valuable resource. Also Craftjuice,Dreamaid. The more you get your work seen, obviously the better. Look out for Riverside Festivals too as your work is quite in keeping with Barge crafts.


----------



## Creativecat

SusieRainbow said:


> Have you tried Folksy ? Are you on Facebook?
> It's well worth getting to grips with Twitter, a valuable resource. Also Craftjuice,Dreamaid. The more you get your work seen, obviously the better. Look out for Riverside Festivals too as your work is quite in keeping with Barge crafts.


I tried etsy but didn't really do tht great tbh i think it was a bit muddled tbh. So I closed it . I have quite a few followers on twitter but when u see who they are like a washing machine repairer in Solihull
I can't see what he has In common with me in all fairness . I'm not on face book I have a tumbler account . I was thinking of wix but Im sure it's not free . Never heared of craft juice and dreamaid. The fairs yes you are right but there so expensive I looked at one this weekend but wanted £60 for a table . Thts eye wateringly expensive before iv even taken anything . I still do the odd one just to keep out there so to speak but wud like to try selling more online just a bit miffed at the complexity at it all I guess . I know its a waiting game and will never get rich but I enjoy the art and shaping the crafts tbh as I have so many ideas of what I would like to do just maybe a little jaded by the unknown I guess in wht I beleive im doing or just deluding myself :0(


----------



## SusieRainbow

Creativecat said:


> I tried etsy but didn't really do tht great tbh i think it was a bit muddled tbh. So I closed it . I have quite a few followers on twitter but when u see who they are like a washing machine repairer in Solihull
> I can't see what he has In common with me in all fairness . I'm not on face book I have a tumbler account . I was thinking of wix but Im sure it's not free . Never heared of craft juice and dreamaid. The fairs yes you are right but there so expensive I looked at one this weekend but wanted £60 for a table . Thts eye wateringly expensive before iv even taken anything . I still do the odd one just to keep out there so to speak but wud like to try selling more online just a bit miffed at the complexity at it all I guess . I know its a waiting game and will never get rich but I enjoy the art and shaping the crafts tbh as I have so many ideas of what I would like to do just maybe a little jaded by the unknown I guess in wht I beleive im doing or just deluding myself :0(


I really would give Facebook a try, there's loads of selling pages. Most of my sales came through Facebook.


----------



## Creativecat

SusieRainbow said:


> I really would give Facebook a try, there's loads of selling pages. Most of my sales came through Facebook.


Oh right . Tht sounds good . What do you make out of curiosity SR
:0)


----------



## SusieRainbow

Creativecat said:


> Oh right . Tht sounds good . What do you make out of curiosity SR
> :0)


I sold hand knitted accessories , a lot of baby stuff ( booties, hats ) and women's and children's gloves. Had 150 sales notched up via Folksy when I finished, People just didn't want to pay realistic prices. I also sold through a local shop and a gift shop in York.


----------



## Creativecat

SusieRainbow said:


> I sold hand knitted accessories , a lot of baby stuff ( booties, hats ) and women's and children's gloves. Had 150 sales notched up via Folksy when I finished, People just didn't want to pay realistic prices. I also sold through a local shop and a gift shop in York.


Yes you are so right abt realistic prices . I think poeple look at mass produced tat on amazon or fleabay
And don't understand what you put into the pieces . I read that you can have a shop on eBay but its way more expensive than etsy or folksy
But you do get the visits


----------



## Creativecat

I painted an old watering can for tomorows stall at a nursery . It's sealed aswell


----------



## SusieRainbow

that's very nice, love poppies !


----------



## loukodi

Creativecat said:


> Twitter confuses me tbh lol . Have you heared of this link its like an online craft market place it seems affordable enough but can't really tell if its successfull tbh by looking on the web but maybe thts me
> http://supermumscraftfair.co.uk/shop/gifts/


I think i will have to brave it again! No ive never heard of it, will have a look. Ive signed up to etsy and im just making a few bits i can try and list on there. I forgot about Folksy. Although to be honest most of my work comes through facebook, instagram and things are just other artists liking my work.


----------



## ForestWomble

A sneaky peek at something I've been working on for a while:


----------



## PawsOnMe

loukodi said:


> I think i will have to brave it again! No ive never heard of it, will have a look. Ive signed up to etsy and im just making a few bits i can try and list on there. I forgot about Folksy. Although to be honest most of my work comes through facebook, instagram and things are just other artists liking my work.


Have you tried Reddit on the craft subreddits? I've just been having a nosy and there are a couple of Woodburners on there but none with your talent. Fellow crafters understand pricing and it seems a good platform to get your work out there.



Animallover26 said:


> A sneaky peek at something I've been working on for a while:


That's lovely! What are you making it out of?

Some cards I made today.









The dog card is definitely missing something. Think I might add a little red felt tongue and a party hat.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Have you tried Reddit on the craft subreddits? I've just been having a nosy and there are a couple of Woodburners on there but none with your talent. Fellow crafters understand pricing and it seems a good platform to get your work out there.
> 
> *That's lovely! What are you making it out of? *
> 
> Some cards I made today.
> 
> View attachment 317837
> 
> The dog card is definitely missing something. Think I might add a little red felt tongue and a party hat.
> View attachment 317838
> 
> View attachment 317839


Thank you.

It's made from Pixels - small mosaic squares. If you look carefully you can see the individual squares on the photo. If you like I can take photos of the last section as I do it. Give you an idea of what's involved 

I like your cards. Is that stitched? I tried making a stitched card once, but never again - gave me terrible hand cramp! I found getting the needle through the card really difficult.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's made from Pixels - small mosaic squares. If you look carefully you can see the individual squares on the photo. If you like I can take photos of the last section as I do it. Give you an idea of what's involved
> 
> I like your cards. Is that stitched? I tried making a stitched card once, but never again - gave me terrible hand cramp! I found getting the needle through the card really difficult.


oh wow that's a lot of mosaic tiles!! Looks very impressive  how long has it taken you so far? yes please  always looking for new crafty things!! 

Thanks, yeah they are  My first time doing them today, I pricked all the holes first (had to have thick plasters on my fingers so the needle didn't dig in) I had the card on a holey mat and 2 towels beneath and the needle went through easily (totally know what you mean about hand cramp though! my fingers are so sore now xD). Gives me another sewing outlet (I was so close to mending my OH's holey socks before I saw the stitching patterns!)


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> oh wow that's a lot of mosaic tiles!! Looks very impressive  how long has it taken you so far? yes please  always looking for new crafty things!!
> 
> Thanks, yeah they are  My first time doing them today, I pricked all the holes first (had to have thick plasters on my fingers so the needle didn't dig in) I had the card on a holey mat and 2 towels beneath and the needle went through easily (totally know what you mean about hand cramp though! my fingers are so sore now xD). Gives me another sewing outlet (I was so close to mending my OH's holey socks before I saw the stitching patterns!)


It's taken about 3 months so far, Okey dokey, I shall photograph as I go  
It's called mosaicraft. I find it really relaxing.

For a first go they are great, you have a natural talent, the stitch you had to use for the dog, I never understood how to do that, I could only do backstitch, so I could do the word one. 
LOL holey socks have taken a back seat, don't blame you.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Animallover26 said:


> It's taken about 3 months so far, Okey dokey, I shall photograph as I go
> It's called mosaicraft. I find it really relaxing.
> 
> For a first go they are great, you have a natural talent, the stitch you had to use for the dog, I never understood how to do that, I could only do backstitch, so I could do the word one.
> LOL holey socks have taken a back seat, don't blame you.


oh wow just googled them, there are some absolutely gorgeous kits!

The stitch for the dog is just a circle of pricked holes and then if you imagine a clock you'd go 12-6 1-7 2-8 3-9 all around the circle crossing in the middle. Looks harder than it is


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> oh wow just googled them, there are some absolutely gorgeous kits!
> 
> The stitch for the dog is just a circle of pricked holes and then if you imagine a clock you'd go 12-6 1-7 2-8 3-9 all around the circle crossing in the middle. Looks harder than it is


Yes, gorgeous kits, The wolf kit was given to me as a Christmas present, I was asked to choose which kit I would like and I really struggled to choose! There are so many I'd like to do. 

Ah right, sounds simpler put like that.


----------



## MilleD

My latest creation. Polymer clay cuff bangle.

_MG_0238.jpg by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


----------



## Creativecat

I made a poppy slate sign for a lady at this Sundays craft event plus a couple of others I was thinking of doing more poppy related signs if I get some Interest at the stall


----------



## PawsOnMe

Had a bit of a stressful day yesterday so to take my mind off it I taught myself to crochet. I've been meaning to learn since I failed miserably at knitting and have lots of wool given from my grandma so I made this head warmer band  I've got some colour changing wool that I can't wait to make something with


----------



## loukodi

Lots of lovely new creations!

Here are some of mine
A little tiny hare portrait, its 2 inches diameter.


EDIT: How can i post images now?


----------



## PawsOnMe

loukodi said:


> Lots of lovely new creations!
> 
> Here are some of mine
> A little tiny hare portrait, its 2 inches diameter.
> 
> 
> EDIT: How can i post images now?


Imgur is good. If you're on mobile you can just upload straight from there.


----------



## loukodi

PawsOnMe said:


> Imgur is good. If you're on mobile you can just upload straight from there.


 Thank you!


----------



## loukodi

Take 2

Mini Hare Portrait









And some blow torch burns


----------



## PawsOnMe

Fingerless gloves I made today with some lovely soft 100% wool (which is probably older than me xD). Need to work out how to do the mitten flap.


----------



## Mochi_Chan_Ham

I do Latch Hook  It's quite fun - tedious and expensive, but fun if you like doing repetitive things for weeks on end xD


----------



## Dimwit

I recently learned to knit socks - this was my first ever pair:









and the pair I am working on at the moment (first attempt at cable knitting)









And I made this as a present for a colleague before she went on maternity leave


----------



## Midnight-Mouse

I mainly draw and Crochet but dabble in a lot in between. Had a lot of fun making a quick blanket before Leo came to us and before that a shawl for my mum to take on holiday. On occasion I have been known to make teddies and little toys for commission.


























Drawing is something I just don't get much time for any more but I still love.










And of course my other half is always ever so helpful and kind in these endeavours


----------



## MilleD

Thought I'd pull together most of the bracelets I've made to see if I have enough to sell. Think the answer is yes!!


----------



## MilleD

Just looked at those pics on my large monitor.

No wonder my other half thinks we live in Aladdin's Cave!


----------



## Quinzell

MilleD said:


> My latest creation. Polymer clay cuff bangle.
> 
> _MG_0238.jpg by Claire Oswald, on Flickr


I realise that I'm really late in replying, but do you sell these? Do you have a page/website at all?


----------



## MilleD

Quinzell said:


> I realise that I'm really late in replying, but do you sell these? Do you have a page/website at all?


Hi, I don't yet, but I am planning on it.

I have a Facebook page but I'm terrible at updating it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Tried to make a little felt Izzy to hang on the tree this Christmas.  I even padded it with her fur :Bag
Colours look darker in this pic (other pic is more accurate colour wise). 
















Gonna have to try make a mini Jasper too. Just gotta work out how to mix my brown and grey felts to get his colour.


----------



## mechi

I make custom pet portraits including digital portraits on tiles. You guys can see some examples at www.styleartc.com/digital-portraits.html


----------



## debijw

another couple of my drawings

Family friend and best man at our wedding Steve with one of his catches.








Steve asked if I could do this of boxer cross Lennox for his wife.


----------



## mechi

Those are really nice drawings


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just made my mum and myself a poppy each for this year (don't worry we still donate). My first attempt, might add a green leaf if I find some green wool.


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Just made my mum and myself a poppy each for this year (don't worry we still donate). My first attempt, might add a green leaf if I find some green wool.
> View attachment 328277


I have green wool that I won't be using. Drop me a pm if I can help.


----------



## PawsOnMe

danielled said:


> I have green wool that I won't be using. Drop me a pm if I can help.


Thank you for the kind offer but my grandma has just given me another big bag of wool and there's a few balls of green.  do you crochet?


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you for the kind offer but my grandma has just given me another big bag of wool and there's a few balls of green.  do you crochet?


I can do a bit but never tried making anything that way. I was to,d oh you won't be able to crochet so went home looked on youtube and had a go then next day said you said I won't be able to do this lol.


----------



## PawsOnMe

danielled said:


> I can do a bit but never tried making anything that way. I was to,d oh you won't be able to crochet so went home looked on youtube and had a go then next day said you said I won't be able to do this lol.


Haha go you!

I tried doing it about a year ago but found it too hard and then tried again a few months ago and something just clicked in my head and I really like it now, Gonna have a go at crochet amigurumi next I think


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Haha go you!
> 
> I tried doing it about a year ago but found it too hard and then tried again a few months ago and something just clicked in my head and I really like it now, Gonna have a go at crochet amigurumi next I think


I want to learn to crochet different things.


----------



## PawsOnMe

danielled said:


> I want to learn to crochet different things.


https://www.youtube.com/user/sa8rah56
I learnt a lot watching this lady's videos. She makes it pretty clear what she's doing and easy to follow along.


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/sa8rah56
> I learnt a lot watching this lady's videos. She makes it pretty clear what she's doing and easy to follow along.


I'll save that link and take a look.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I have a very old electric sewing machine which has gone wonky and I can't get it to stitch properly.

I've been quoted £70 for a service (repair could be more if a part is needed).

Looking at just buying new for similar price. Not worth spending more as I don't use very often.

Has anyone got/used either the Janome 2032 £79 or Brother LS14 £79?

If so, what is your opinion of them for simple sewing, repairs, etc.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Lurcherlad said:


> I have a very old electric sewing machine which has gone wonky and I can't get it to stitch properly.
> 
> I've been quoted £70 for a service (repair could be more if a part is needed).
> 
> Looking at just buying new for similar price. Not worth spending more as I don't use very often.
> 
> Has anyone got/used either the Janome 2032 £79 or Brother LS14 £79?
> 
> If so, what is your opinion of them for simple sewing, repairs, etc.


Anyone?

Or other recommendations?


----------



## MilleD

I can't really help @Lurcherlad as I have a 20 year old Pfaff that was incredibly expensive at the time that's still going strong (mainly cos I don't use it much )

But Amazon have loads of reviews on both and currently the Brother is available for £69.99.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Janome-2032-sewing-machine/dp/B00CBSJFVE

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brother-Me...8&qid=1508485709&sr=1-1&keywords=brother+ls14


----------



## Pixel

@Lurcherlad If it were me and I could afford to I would get the old one repaired as it would probably outlast a new entry level one which is likely to be less robust and have poorer quality components.


----------



## JoanneF

I want to raise a bit of pocket money so I am making scented candles in teacups. I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I'm looking for advice on selling them. Craft fairs and Christmas markets are fair enough but if I got local gift shops to take them, should I charge them, say, 75% of what I think they will retail for? Any advice welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zayna

Hi guys, some beautiful work on here, just had a quick glance through!
I wondered if there is anyone here who could make a greyhound soft toy.. Either knitted or one of those sock dogs... Or guide me into making my own. I'd like to make a little copy of our grey who we lost last year xx


----------



## SusieRainbow

JoanneF said:


> I want to raise a bit of pocket money so I am making scented candles in teacups. I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I'm looking for advice on selling them. Craft fairs and Christmas markets are fair enough but if I got local gift shops to take them, should I charge them, say, 75% of what I think they will retail for? Any advice welcome. Thanks in advance.


I think you'll find the shops will suggest a proce and tell you how much commission they want. One shop I sold through took 50% !
Not sure if you know the regs, but you might find this useful.
http://lilianjones.com/blog/2016/04/19/is-your-candle-legal/


----------



## PawsOnMe

Made 2 of these christmas collars today, one for my Grandma's dog Winnie and one for Izzy-boo. 








Scruffy boo modeling hers :Happy


----------



## PawsOnMe

Some of my recent crochet christmas gift makes. 
















A little budgie for my grandma (looks a bit seagullish but of well) 








And a little hedwig for my best friend. 








And a flower headband for myself.


----------



## MilleD

I like the budge @PawsOnMe

I have been trying my hand at acrylic pouring:


----------



## kittih

MilleD said:


> I like the budge @PawsOnMe
> 
> I have been trying my hand at acrylic pouring:
> 
> View attachment 337964
> 
> View attachment 337965


I really like that effect. How do you do it ?

I started dabbling in soapstone carving. I was quite pleased with my first attempt.


----------



## MilleD

kittih said:


> I really like that effect. How do you do it ?
> 
> I started dabbling in soapstone carving. I was quite pleased with my first attempt.
> 
> View attachment 337969


It's a mad concoction of paint, paint conditioner and silicone, layer the colours in a cup and flip onto the canvas then tilt to cover, and apply a blowtorch to get the patterns.

It's really messy and great fun.

I like your carving, are you designing a house for the unicorn slugs that are being bred on another thread?


----------



## kittih

MilleD said:


> It's a mad concoction of paint, paint conditioner and silicone, layer the colours in a cup and flip onto the canvas then tilt to cover, and apply a blowtorch to get the patterns.
> 
> It's really messy and great fun.
> 
> I like your carving, are you designing a house for the unicorn slugs that are being bred on another thread?


Oh I might give that a go. Sounds really interesting. 

Thank you. Not sure the unicorn slugs will approve of my shell but it is something to consider. Do you think there is a business opportunity there


----------



## MilleD

kittih said:


> Oh I might give that a go. Sounds really interesting.
> 
> Thank you. Not sure the unicorn slugs will approve of my shell but it is something to consider. Do you think there is a business opportunity there


I think you should definitely give it a go


----------



## Nettles

PawsOnMe said:


> Some of my recent crochet christmas gift makes.
> View attachment 337955
> 
> View attachment 337956
> 
> A little budgie for my grandma (looks a bit seagullish but of well)
> View attachment 337957
> 
> And a little hedwig for my best friend.
> View attachment 337958
> 
> And a flower headband for myself.


I love the budgie! It reminds me so much of my wee budgie girl, Marge, who sadly went to the bridge last year.











MilleD said:


> I like the budge @PawsOnMe
> 
> I have been trying my hand at acrylic pouring:
> 
> View attachment 337964
> 
> View attachment 337965


I love the look you get from acrylic pouring and it was a lot of fun, but I'm such a tight arse and felt like I was wasting soooo much paint


----------



## PawsOnMe

Nettles said:


> I love the budgie! It reminds me so much of my wee budgie girl, Marge, who sadly went to the bridge last year.
> View attachment 338124


Aw gorgeous girl, my Grandma has always had budgies from when she was 18 (85 now) and lost her two boys Danny and JoJo this year, she's decided those were her last ones but she misses them terribly. They really are great company and are such comical little animals. I'm sorry for your loss x


----------



## MilleD

Nettles said:


> I love the look you get from acrylic pouring and it was a lot of fun, but I'm such a tight arse and felt like I was wasting soooo much paint


I'm a bit the same to be honest, I have to force myself to use enough paint to actually cover the canvas as it makes me cringe when it runs off. If you are quite careful you don't waste too much, some of the people I've seen on Youtube waste a ridiculous amount. I makes skins on plastic too as I also make jewellery so can use the run off too.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Mrs Pinkle, my new pin cushion. I feel kinda mean sticking pins into something with eyes!


----------



## ForestWomble

Mrs Pinkle is very cute.


----------



## TriTri

Here are a few of my Xmas crafts including chocolate trees, stuffed fircones, bells, santas belt wrapping and candy reindeer. I also enjoy making hollywreaths, Xmas stockings, Xmas hair scrunchies, edible art, Xmas themed cat crafts etc.
I love all sorts of crafts including floristry, leaded stain glass, glass mosaic, soft furnishings/ patchwork quilting & appliqué, naughtical crafts, edible crafts, feline crafts, all sorts of fabric crafts, embroidery, silk ribbon embroidery, Easter crafts, etc and then mix different types of crafts into something a bit different. Have lots more piccis if anyone interested.


----------



## PawsOnMe

TriTri said:


> View attachment 342778
> View attachment 342779
> View attachment 342780
> View attachment 342781
> View attachment 342782
> View attachment 342783
> View attachment 342786
> Here are a few of my Xmas crafts including chocolate trees, stuffed fircones, bells, santas belt wrapping and candy reindeer. I also enjoy making hollywreaths, Xmas stockings, Xmas hair scrunchies, edible art, Xmas themed cat crafts etc.
> I love all sorts of crafts including floristry, leaded stain glass, glass mosaic, soft furnishings/ patchwork quilting & appliqué, naughtical crafts, edible crafts, feline crafts, all sorts of fabric crafts, embroidery, silk ribbon embroidery, Easter crafts, etc and then mix different types of crafts into something a bit different. Have lots more piccis if anyone interested.


Oh wow love the christmas crafts!! Always interested in more crafty pics


----------



## TriTri

PawsOnMe said:


> Oh wow love the christmas crafts!! Always interested in more crafty pics


A few more then!































































H]







[


----------



## PickleRoo

I've been making a couple of collars for my dogs


----------



## TriTri

PickleRoo said:


> I've been making a couple of collars for my dogs


Oh lovely PickleRoo, may I/we see please?!


----------



## PickleRoo

Ñ


TriTri said:


> Oh lovely PickleRoo, may I/we see please?!


Yes, just uploading a picture to Flickr


----------



## DFP

I'm not sure if it fits in here because I do this professionally, and get a company to make the moulds and do the casting, but I sculpt my own stuff and have it made into pewter jewellery. I also just started making trinket boxes. I sculpt all the originals by hand in Milliput, then send them off to be cast (they do a much better job in their workshop than I can do at home!). Then I list and sell them on Ebay, and at events like Whitby Goth Weekend. It's now my living. 

I also paint, but still trying to find a market for my artwork.


----------



## DFP

And a couple more things;


----------



## PickleRoo

TriTri said:


> Oh lovely PickleRoo, may I/we see please?!


Here it is, at last!

collar by Roo Daniels, on Flickr


----------



## TriTri

PickleRoo said:


> Here it is, at last!
> 
> collar by Roo Daniels, on Flickr


Very nice PickleRoo. What type of threads have you used? Is it wool?


----------



## DFP

Paper marbling is also showing some promise, but by heck it's unpredictable!


----------



## PickleRoo

TriTri said:


> Very nice PickleRoo. What type of threads have you used? Is it wool?


It's paracord  That weave is called a double cobra I think!


----------



## TriTri

PickleRoo said:


> It's paracord  That weave is called a double cobra I think!


Thanks PickleRoo, it's very nice.


----------



## TriTri

DFP said:


> Paper marbling is also showing some promise, but by heck it's unpredictable!
> View attachment 343947
> View attachment 343948
> View attachment 343949


Hi DFP those are gorgeous. My soft furnishings teacher use to teach art and design at college and I remember her doing something like that and adding salt to get some special effect (and other things added). Do you know if this would take to brown paper? A friend, an amazing embroiderer use to print designs onto brown paper, scrunch it up many times, glue to vliselin (or a stiffened fabric used for curtain tie backs) using pva, add paint, then machine embroider over some of the top, turning her work into items, as you would with fabric. Yummy!


----------



## DFP

Hi TriTri, I made those with a marbling kit from Amazon, it was called Jacquard and contained all the chemicals and paints needed. For this sort of marbling, you have to mix up an alum water bath and dip the paper into it. It's called "mordanting" and it stops the paints sliding off the paper. Then you mix up a bath of "size", using some thickener called carrageenan, and pour that into a tray. Because it's slightly thicker than water, the paints sit better on the top of it and can be manipulated into lovely shapes with various implements. You then just lay your mardanted paper, when it's dried, on top for a second, then lift it off, rinse it in a plain water bath, and voila, beautiful - and unpredictable - marbled paper.


----------



## TriTri

DFP said:


> Hi TriTri, I made those with a marbling kit from Amazon, it was called Jacquard and contained all the chemicals and paints needed. For this sort of marbling, you have to mix up an alum water bath and dip the paper into it. It's called "mordanting" and it stops the paints sliding off the paper. Then you mix up a bath of "size", using some thickener called carrageenan, and pour that into a tray. Because it's slightly thicker than water, the paints sit better on the top of it and can be manipulated into lovely shapes with various implements. You then just lay your mardanted paper, when it's dried, on top for a second, then lift it off, rinse it in a plain water bath, and voila, beautiful - and unpredictable - marbled paper.


Thank you DFP, I shall look into getting a kit to try. They are lovely.


----------



## TriTri

As there are a few cat lovers on here, anyone else out that got piccies of anything they've made their cats? Here's my nieces jumper that I turned into a cat bed and a Mr Stripey extra strong catnip mouse I made, making the mouse extra tough for safety reasons and with extra catnip for a a very happy cat!!


----------



## Sarah1983

Not been around for a while, been too busy with the rugrat to really get on forums much but finding a bit more time again now  Love seeing everyones different makes.

One of my current works in progress. Whispers From the Past blanket. Think there are 9 parts to it, this is 1 and 2 done. Purple isn't as bright in real life, more of a pastel colour.










Virus Shawl I made my mum for Christmas.









The Call The Midwife blanket I finally got around to making for myself after making them for every one else lol.









Oh, and my first attempt at amigurumi. I call him Wonky Ted lol.


----------



## Siskin

Love the shawl and the call the midwife blanket, eautiful colours too. It's ages since I've done any crochet, you're beginning to wet my appetite


----------



## Sarah1983

Siskin said:


> Love the shawl and the call the midwife blanket, eautiful colours too. It's ages since I've done any crochet, you're beginning to wet my appetite


I might be a bit of an addict lol. I have so many projects on the go at the moment!


----------



## Siskin

Sarah1983 said:


> I might be a bit of an addict lol. I have so many projects on the go at the moment!


I've just been looking at the pattern and the videos for the virus shawl, it's recommended to use 3 ply (gulp). What did you use? I loved the wool that was used on the video but it's German I think and not available in the uk as far as I can see


----------



## Sarah1983

Siskin said:


> I've just been looking at the pattern and the videos for the virus shawl, it's recommended to use 3 ply (gulp). What did you use? I loved the wool that was used on the video but it's German I think and not available in the uk as far as I can see


I used DK. Stylecraft Cabaret to be exact lol. I followed the Bella Coco video which uses the exact same yarn only a different colour. Which video were you watching?


----------



## Siskin

Sarah1983 said:


> I used DK. Stylecraft Cabaret to be exact lol. I followed the Bella Coco video which uses the exact same yarn only a different colour. Which video were you watching?


The woolpedia ones

Off to look at Bella Coca vid


----------



## MrJsk

Anybody ever put a scrapbook together?

OH mentioned how unromantic I am so for valentines day I decided I would make something.. a scrapbook! (type thing).

I have the book, I have photo's, I have sticky on bits, glue, glitter and marker pens..

No idea where to start !!


----------



## PawsOnMe

MrJsk said:


> Anybody ever put a scrapbook together?
> 
> OH mentioned how unromantic I am so for valentines day I decided I would make something.. a scrapbook! (type thing).
> 
> I have the book, I have photo's, I have sticky on bits, glue, glitter and marker pens..
> 
> No idea where to start !!


Have a nosy on Pinterest, lots of ideas on there. I've been after doing one for awhile (also have the photos and the books ect) but have no idea (or motivation) to start, Pinterest is usually great for inspiration though. So long as your photos are in there I'm sure it'll be special for you both. (I'm glad I'm not the only one who has left Valentines day til the last minute! I'm making my card in the morning :Shy)


----------



## MrJsk

PawsOnMe said:


> Have a nosy on Pinterest, lots of ideas on there. I've been after doing one for awhile (also have the photos and the books ect) but have no idea (or motivation) to start, Pinterest is usually great for inspiration though. So long as your photos are in there I'm sure it'll be special for you both. (I'm glad I'm not the only one who has left Valentines day til the last minute! I'm making my card in the morning :Shy)


I never gave that a thought, I will check it out. Thank you!

It's so hard isn't it. When the idea of doing a scrapbook came to me, I thought "YES. Simple but really thoughtful". Well.. finding it DIFFICULT and too much thought is required! :Banghead

Why can't he just be happy with a card and some flowers like most people.... 

Good luck with yours !!


----------



## PawsOnMe

MrJsk said:


> I never gave that a thought, I will check it out. Thank you!
> 
> It's so hard isn't it. When the idea of doing a scrapbook came to me, I thought "YES. Simple but really thoughtful". Well.. finding it DIFFICULT and too much thought is required! :Banghead
> 
> Why can't he just be happy with a card and some flowers like most people....
> 
> Good luck with yours !!


Haha best of luck with it! Let us know how you get on


----------



## kittih

@MrJsk I agree Pinterest has quite a few ideas.

I saw one where they had stuck in a map onto one page with hearts around the places they came from (different countries in their case). You could stick a map in (print a relevant map off google maps) and put hearts around places significant to you both. Or stick paper hearts in those locations with a short description of significance of place.

Include things you like / love about him randomly throughout your scrapbook. Even little picture or notes of your and his annoying ways.

Perhaps a list of stuff you enjoy doing together and a list of stuff you would love to do together.

What are his favourite things, his favourite clothes, his favourite foods ? Any silly or common phrases or expressions that both of you say ? Wind all that through photos and a few memorable stories. You can even take some photos of "his and hers" favourite stuff (like a picture of one of each of your socks or underwear or .... well whatever shows your individuality or uniqueness in one picture )and print it out to stick in.

Favourite colours and songs. Do you have a favourite couple song. If so weave the lyrics through some photos or around the edge of a page or in a geometric shape like a spiral.

Just some ideas.


----------



## TriTri

Perhaps if you have many empty pages left, you could write things like -a space for a photo of our next holiday together, or our next Xmas together etc. Just thinking that it’s something that can be added to later, if it has many pages. Got any seashells or any small items you have collected together, you can stick to the pages, or postcards you’ve sent one another etc? Favourite Cd or dvd cover or if you’ve some letter etc too big to put in, could you do origami with it? Lots of origami ideas online, even turning money into a decorative object like a mini shirt is one I recall seeing. Pressed red rose? Write a romantic poem? Got any pretty papers to cut heart shapes out of? Any fabrics to make thin decorative borders to pritstick to the pages?


----------



## MrJsk

@kittih & @TriTri

Thank you so much. Both of you have given me some GREAT ideas. I now have something to work with.

I like the idea of song lyrics and the "picture of next holiday/valentines day etc" on the blank pages!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Doyley

Hi everyone, I wonder if some of you could maybe offer me some advice as a newbie to crafting?

I have tried a couple of different things over the past couple of years - mainly based around drawing and painting, however I am finding that very difficult now because it needs quite alot of space to work in......which I have no longer got.

So I am looking at giving some sort of needle work a go. I did used to knit many years ago (my mum taught me) only at a very basic level and I did enjoy it, but I would have to watch a couple of tutorials to refresh my memory lol, so basically starting from scratch.

I am really liking the idea of either crochet or cross stitch and I was looking for any tips or advice on where to start basically. Would you say that one is easier than the other for a beginner? Is there a greater cost in materials for one or the other? I only ask this because I can't afford to spend a fortune on equipment only to find out that I don't enjoy it or can't actually do it lol 

I have looked around quite a bit, but there are so many various needles, yarns and allsorts out there, my head is bamboozled and I have no idea where to start 

Any tips or advice welcome


----------



## Siskin

I started with cross stitch by getting a kit which has all the threads, material, needle and pattern. Usually there is a mini tutorial written out, but it may well be worth having a look on YouTube for a beginners guide. Cross stitch is easy, but you do need to make your cross in a certain way so that your finished work looks good. Don't get too finer material, the material is called Aida cloth and fineness is measure by 'count' which is how many threads there are over a measured amount. The higher the number, the finer the material. So look at counts of 16 and lower as I think 18 will be too fine for a beginner. Get a small kit and see how you you enjoy cross stitch and then go from there.

Crochet is easy once you've mastered the various stitches. I learned originally from a book although there was a craze at school for making crochet blankets where I learned the basics. Again YouTube will be your friend.
In theory crochet will be the cheaper of the two as you could just buy a couple of balls of cheap wool for practicing, then unpick it (easy) and make it into something once youve understood the stitches. 

Both don't take up much room, but you will need good light for the cross stitch and probably an embroidery ring to use when working on your project.

Hope this helps


----------



## Doyley

Thank you @Siskin that's exactly what I was looking for. I shall hit Youtube tonight and get some tips and head out at the weekend for some starter materials


----------



## Siskin

I've just had a quick check on YouTube for beginners guides.... and there are loads, so I don't think you will have any trouble learning how to do either craft. Enjoy:Smuggrin


----------



## PawsOnMe

@Doyley I taught myself to crochet a few months ago and find it easier than knitting. Bella coco on YouTube is a great person to learn the basics from and you can start making pretty things straight away.

I tried cross stitch but didn't enjoy it but I absolutely love Prick and stitch. Which is paper embroidery.


----------



## Doyley

Ah great, I will look that up. I was looking on Youtube and also Pinterest last night for some ideas and tips and found some great stuff on there, so will look this particular one up.

I really like the idea of needlework because there are so many things to choose from, but for a beginner all of those choices can be a bit daunting 

Thanks again for the pointers @Siskin and @PawsOnMe


----------



## Dimwit

Since learning how to knit socks last year I have become a bit obsessed...


----------



## Siskin

Dimwit said:


> Since learning how to knit socks last year I have become a bit obsessed...


Wow those are amazing. Having knitted socks in the past I know they are not easy especially turning the heel, so well done you


----------



## Siskin

Sarah1983 said:


> I used DK. Stylecraft Cabaret to be exact lol. I followed the Bella Coco video which uses the exact same yarn only a different colour. Which video were you watching?


I've made a start on the Virus shawl using a variegated 3ply cotton thread. Slow at the moment as I'm using the videos to do it step by step and I haven't crocheted for ages so I'm having to get back into it again. Realised that I do t hold the hook and thread properly as I was never taught the correct way, so I'm slower anyway. Still, it will keep me occupied and out of trouble:Smuggrin



Doyley said:


> Ah great, I will look that up. I was looking on Youtube and also Pinterest last night for some ideas and tips and found some great stuff on there, so will look this particular one up.
> 
> I really like the idea of needlework because there are so many things to choose from, but for a beginner all of those choices can be a bit daunting
> 
> Thanks again for the pointers @Siskin and @PawsOnMe


Have you made a decision over what you are going to have a go at @Doyley?


----------



## Doyley

@Siskin Yes  I visited a woolen mill with my Mum over the weekend and they gave me some great advice on starting out and pointed me in the direction of a couple of starter kits.

So I have now got myself a couple of small cross-stitch projects to get started with....although typically not had a second to sit down with them yet!  I have been looking at how-to's on Youtube aswell (as advised here ) and those have been great at explaining the basics. I think watching someone do it, rather than reading instructions, really helps.


----------



## Siskin

Doyley said:


> @Siskin Yes  I visited a woolen mill with my Mum over the weekend and they gave me some great advice on starting out and pointed me in the direction of a couple of starter kits.
> 
> So I have now got myself a couple of small cross-stitch projects to get started with....although typically not had a second to sit down with them yet!  I have been looking at how-to's on Youtube aswell (as advised here ) and those have been great at explaining the basics. I think watching someone do it, rather than reading instructions, really helps.


Look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Mems

I’m crocheting this blanket, just finished, now have to do boarder


----------



## Mems

Mems said:


> I'm crocheting this blanket, just finished, now have to do boarder


----------



## Sarah1983

Doyley said:


> Hi everyone, I wonder if some of you could maybe offer me some advice as a newbie to crafting?
> 
> I have tried a couple of different things over the past couple of years - mainly based around drawing and painting, however I am finding that very difficult now because it needs quite alot of space to work in......which I have no longer got.
> 
> So I am looking at giving some sort of needle work a go. I did used to knit many years ago (my mum taught me) only at a very basic level and I did enjoy it, but I would have to watch a couple of tutorials to refresh my memory lol, so basically starting from scratch.
> 
> I am really liking the idea of either crochet or cross stitch and I was looking for any tips or advice on where to start basically. Would you say that one is easier than the other for a beginner? Is there a greater cost in materials for one or the other? I only ask this because I can't afford to spend a fortune on equipment only to find out that I don't enjoy it or can't actually do it lol
> 
> I have looked around quite a bit, but there are so many various needles, yarns and allsorts out there, my head is bamboozled and I have no idea where to start
> 
> Any tips or advice welcome


I crochet and cross stitch. Cross stitch is FAR easier to pick up imo, I didn't find there was a big learning curve like I did with crochet. Both can be incredibly expensive or reasonably priced but in the long run I find my cross stitch costs me less. I do huge projects from Heaven And Earth Designs and while each one costs around £100 to kit up each one will also take me years to finish. I've spent far more on crochet in the 2 years I've been doing it than I have on cross stitch in 13 years if I'm honest. You can pick up small kits for much less than £100 of course but I'm not a fan of pre made kits for various reasons (don't like aida, prefer 28ct to the 14ct that's usually provided, limited designs etc). Would recommend starting with a small reasonably priced kit though to see if you enjoy the hobby before splashing out on anything expensive. It'll provide everything you need to stitch it so no faffing around 

Crochet I find less limited. I can make a blanket, I can make a scarf. A bear. A dragon. A jumper. The sky is the limit really with it. And if money is an issue there are quite a few places to get yarn at minimal cost. Pound shop yarn isn't the softest but it's not awful either. Marriners do a nice double knit for £1 per 100g ball which is lovely and soft once washed. Cost me £9 (and whatever postage of the yarn was) to make a blanket for myself out of it. On the flip side the blanket I'm making for hubby was something like £48 in yarn but that's not the £1 a ball stuff lol.

I actually took up crochet because I found I wasn't getting time to get all my cross stitch stuff out, spend a decent amount of time on it and actually relax doing it before my tiny human needed me. I can pick up and put down my crochet much more easily. But then as I say, I work on huge projects so it's a bit of a faff. I miss it though lol.
Project I've had on the go for years now. Haven't worked on it in ages though and would love to get back to it. 









And my latest crochet WIP


----------



## Sarah1983

Siskin said:


> View attachment 345446
> 
> 
> I've made a start on the Virus shawl using a variegated 3ply cotton thread. Slow at the moment as I'm using the videos to do it step by step and I haven't crocheted for ages so I'm having to get back into it again. Realised that I do t hold the hook and thread properly as I was never taught the correct way, so I'm slower anyway. Still, it will keep me occupied and out of trouble:Smuggrin


That's okay, there's no right or wrong way so whatever works  My mother in law holds it all the same way she would with knitting, she can't get to grips with the so called "proper" way. 
I'm not the fastest either, I just enjoy the process.


----------



## Siskin

Sarah1983 said:


> That's okay, there's no right or wrong way so whatever works  My mother in law holds it all the same way she would with knitting, she can't get to grips with the so called "proper" way.
> I'm not the fastest either, I just enjoy the process.


I am enjoying it again, just nice to be able to pick it up, do a bit, then put it away. I've got to grips with the pattern now and just glance at the chart now and again to remind myself what I'm doing at certain points.

I do like your round crochet wip. What's it going to be?


----------



## Sarah1983

Siskin said:


> I am enjoying it again, just nice to be able to pick it up, do a bit, then put it away. I've got to grips with the pattern now and just glance at the chart now and again to remind myself what I'm doing at certain points.
> 
> I do like your round crochet wip. What's it going to be?


Thanks, it's a blanket  Jayda in stitches video, classic round ripple. Or 12 pointed star I think some call it.


----------



## Sarah1983

And done.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> And done.
> View attachment 346847


That's really lovely, love the colours you've used


----------



## debijw

Another couple of my drawings, both for my niece as gifts for her two of her friends.

Great Grandma and Great Granddaughter.








Jake 








A shawl I crocheted as a gift for my sister. Designed by a lady called Maryetta Roy the pattern is available online. It's called "Lost Souls"


----------



## TriTri

debijw said:


> Another couple of my drawings, both for my niece as gifts for her two of her friends.
> 
> Great Grandma and Great Granddaughter.
> View attachment 347592
> 
> 
> Jake
> View attachment 347593
> 
> 
> A shawl I crocheted as a gift for my sister. Designed by a lady called Maryetta Roy the pattern is available online. It's called "Lost Souls"
> View attachment 347594


Wow!debijw you are incredibly talented! Well done. They're fabulous.


----------



## debijw

TriTri said:


> Wow!debijw you are incredibly talented! Well done. They're fabulous.


Thank you TriTri


----------



## TriTri

Can anyone recommend a good electric sewing machine? It needs to be able to quilt thick layers, handle denim and also slippery fabrics. Preferably with auto tension and auto threader? I like Singer and hear Janome are good. Or even which not to buy?!


----------



## Sarah1983

debijw said:


> A shawl I crocheted as a gift for my sister. Designed by a lady called Maryetta Roy the pattern is available online. It's called "Lost Souls"
> View attachment 347594


This one's on my to do list for myself. I seem to be crocheting for everyone else though lol.

Current WIP for my 9 year old niece. Each heart is taking me roughly an hour to do. I need about 60 of them lol. Virtual cookies if you can spot the mistake. I am NOT undoing it all to fix it though. I'm looking at it as making the blanket unique lol.


----------



## debijw

My newest drawing, this is Jude the doggy brother of Jake the Spaniel on my last post


----------



## Moonfruit

Hi there guys. A newbie to the forum here and my eye caught this thread first. I’m an upholsterer and since I had my little Maltese ‘Willow’ I have found myself making a lot of dog beds. She liked to chew the bought ones right around the stitching so I found it a lot cheaper to make them with offcuts of fabric. And as it is strong Upholstery grade it lasts a lot longer. So if anyone need advice on patterns for them or how’s to’s let me know. They are so expensive to buy and the filled pad kind are so easy to make if you have a basic sewing machine, thick fabric of your choice and some poly wadding (toy stuffing). Thanks for letting me join. Darryl.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Moonfruit said:


> Hi there guys. A newbie to the forum here and my eye caught this thread first. I'm an upholsterer and since I had my little Maltese 'Willow' I have found myself making a lot of dog beds. She liked to chew the bought ones right around the stitching so I found it a lot cheaper to make them with offcuts of fabric. And as it is strong Upholstery grade it lasts a lot longer. So if anyone need advice on patterns for them or how's to's let me know. They are so expensive to buy and the filled pad kind are so easy to make if you have a basic sewing machine, thick fabric of your choice and some poly wadding (toy stuffing). Thanks for letting me join. Darryl.


Would love to see some pictures of your makes


----------



## PawsOnMe

Little golden snitch. 
Gonna make some using a smaller hook and stuffed with catnip as cat toys for my friends


----------



## PawsOnMe

And two more. One for my best friend and one stuffed with catnip and with jingly bells for her cats. Gonna make a little broomstick cat toy too 

Anyone else done any crafting recently?


----------



## TriTri

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 359833
> 
> And two more. One for my best friend and one stuffed with catnip and with jingly bells for her cats. Gonna make a little broomstick cat toy too
> 
> Anyone else done any crafting recently?


Recently made a wreath for the grave for Father's Day


----------



## PawsOnMe

TriTri said:


> View attachment 359865
> View attachment 359866
> 
> Recently made a wreath for the grave for Father's Day


A gorgeous wreath x


----------



## TriTri

PawsOnMe said:


> A gorgeous wreath x


Thanku @PawsOnMe.


----------



## Jesthar

Made these at a trip to my favourite craft hotel


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jesthar said:


> Made these at a trip to my favourite craft hotel
> 
> View attachment 360342
> 
> 
> View attachment 360343
> 
> 
> View attachment 360344
> 
> 
> View attachment 360345


Lovely makes  I love those glasses!! How did you make those? are they etched? x


----------



## TriTri

Jesthar said:


> Made these at a trip to my favourite craft hotel
> 
> View attachment 360342
> 
> 
> View attachment 360343
> 
> 
> View attachment 360344
> 
> 
> View attachment 360345


They are lovely @Jesthar. I like the designs too. 
@PawsOnMe -the glasses look etched.


----------



## TriTri

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 359833
> 
> And two more. One for my best friend and one stuffed with catnip and with jingly bells for her cats. Gonna make a little broomstick cat toy too
> 
> Anyone else done any crafting recently?


@PawsOnMe, I love making things, for cats especially. Here are some of my extra strong catnip mice! Obviously I don't leave the pins in! These mice were waiting for me to sew their bottoms in! The blue mice look a bit boring but are made of the toughest fabric I can find.


----------



## Jesthar

PawsOnMe said:


> Lovely makes  I love those glasses!! How did you make those? are they etched? x


Apologies, managed to miss your post!

Yes, they are etched with a sandblaster. Sadly that's specialist kit, so getting my own setup would be expensive. I could experiment with chemical etching, though - it gives a slightly different finish, but it's about 20 times cheaper


----------



## PawsOnMe

TriTri said:


> View attachment 360915
> View attachment 360916
> View attachment 360917
> 
> @PawsOnMe, I love making things, for cats especially. Here are some of my extra strong catnip mice! Obviously I don't leave the pins in! These mice were waiting for me to see their bottoms in! The blue mice look a bit boring but are made of the toughest fabric I can find.


The mice are great, love their ears . Im enjoying doing cat toys although I'm wondering how they're going to hold up and hoping the catnip I've used is strong enough.



Jesthar said:


> Apologies, managed to miss your post!
> 
> Yes, they are etched with a sandblaster. Sadly that's specialist kit, so getting my own setup would be expensive. I could experiment with chemical etching, though - it gives a slightly different finish, but it's about 20 times cheaper


They're really effective and would make lovely gifts  I've only seen glasses etched with a scratching tool and the finish on those are a bit uneven.


----------



## Jesthar

PawsOnMe said:


> They're really effective and would make lovely gifts  I've only seen glasses etched with a scratching tool and the finish on those are a bit uneven.


Thank you! 

I agree about the manual glass etching, whilst it's a lot easier to get started and do with basic tools it does give quite an uneven finish unless you are very good, whereas the sandblasting gives a lovely even finish if you are diligent in the prep work and careful with the blasting.

I did make another sandblasted piece whilst I was there, but that one IS a gift for a friend so I don't want to put photos online yet.


----------



## TriTri

PawsOnMe said:


> The mice are great, love their ears . Im enjoying doing cat toys although I'm wondering how they're going to hold up and hoping the catnip I've used is strong enough.
> 
> They're really effective and would make lovely gifts  I've only seen glasses etched with a scratching tool and the finish on those are a bit uneven.


Hi PawsOnMe, I tried various catnip and found the Kong catnip to be the best. It does have an expiry date on the container, to keep an eye on. I have to sew my mice at least 3/4 times in a very strong guterman thread, and with a large-ish seam as otherwise the cats would break into them. The cats do get a bit overexcited! The tails are VERY well sewn on, as could be fatal if they came off in a kitties mouth and were swallowed. Your catnip toys look lovely and safe.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Little voodoo bunny I've just finished.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Mini scrump doll from lilo and stitch with a little felted Stitch of her own


----------



## Sarah1983

@Jesthar those glasses are lovely!

@PawsOnMe Love making little things like that but my sewing skills need a LOT of work

Some of my recent crochet makes  Thinking of branching out and making some stitch markers since I've realised that for the price of a couple of nice ones I can make about 3 times as many if I do it myself lol.

A murloc for my brother.









A dog that looks more like a rabbit or dobby from harry potter









A Moogle. Didn't have anything to use to make the pom pom above his head stay up and didn't think it'd stand up to a toddler anyway.









A dragonfly blanket someone asked me to make. (it's upside down in the pic)









My first graphghan. Easier than I expected it to be and really loved making it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

@Sarah1983 the little murloc is so cute! As soon as I saw it I heard the noise they make in my head  the dragonfly blanket is just beautiful and so delicate looking.


----------



## Sarah1983

Sharing my blanket from hell. I love how it's working up but I am neither a pink nor a hearts sort of person and it's killing me lol. Each heart takes about an hour. Then joining them. Bordering them. Joining to the previous row. Time intensive doesn't even begin to describe this one. It's going to be roughly single bed size so I've got another 15-20 hearts left to do and join. Then a border around the whole thing. All in all, it'll have been around 80 hours work when finished. And people seem to think I should sell it for £15-20! It's actually a gift for my 9 year old niece who loves things like this and will really appreciate it. 
And yes, it's wonky lol. I'm hoping a border will help fix that.









I made her this unicorn a while ago too  I gave up on eyelashes in the end lol.


----------



## TriTri

Sarah1983 said:


> Sharing my blanket from hell. I love how it's working up but I am neither a pink nor a hearts sort of person and it's killing me lol. Each heart takes about an hour. Then joining them. Bordering them. Joining to the previous row. Time intensive doesn't even begin to describe this one. It's going to be roughly single bed size so I've got another 15-20 hearts left to do and join. Then a border around the whole thing. All in all, it'll have been around 80 hours work when finished. And people seem to think I should sell it for £15-20! It's actually a gift for my 9 year old niece who loves things like this and will really appreciate it.
> And yes, it's wonky lol. I'm hoping a border will help fix that.
> View attachment 366747
> 
> 
> I made her this unicorn a while ago too  I gave up on eyelashes in the end lol.
> View attachment 366748


Lucky niece! That's love. I made I Spy patchwork quilts for my 4 nieces and my best friends daughter, which took 6 months to a year each to make, with over 400 pieces of fabric with pictures on, per quilt, for them to play I Spy with, so I know how you feel putting in all those hours. These things are heirlooms. I bet she will love her gifts for years to come. Well done.


----------



## MilleD

A new bracelet i made.










And works in progress on my new bead loom.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Your niece is going to love that blanket @Sarah1983  can't believe people are thinking £15-£20 is what it'd be worth  mind boggling! A friend of mine told me whilst I stopped at a wool shop that she didn't understand why I bothered making things when it's cheaper to buy them new in shops!! 

@MilleD I've never seen a bead loom before, would love to see a close up of the beads, looks very intricate 

This past few days I've been trying my hand at painting in watercolour, I've never done any drawing or painting before (well except year 7-9 art at school) so it's definitely a learning curve but I can see myself improving each day which I'm quite chuffed with.

My first day 













Second day 













Yesterday I just practiced eyes 







And today I did some owls 



















I'm really loving doing it although I have a long ways to go yet before I attempt painting Jasper and Izzy!!


----------



## Sarah1983

I finally got it finished! I can't wash it due to them needing to use a certain washing powder so my MIL will wash it when we take it down. It's still wonky but I'm sure it won't make any difference when she's actually using it lol.


----------



## Siskin

That is lovely Sarah, I do like the colours. I’m sure your niece will be delighted


----------



## PawsOnMe

Finally made a hat after almost a year of crocheting...it fits perfectly and is so cosy I can't wait to wear it this winter (I've been wearing it around the house :Shy)


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 369348
> 
> Finally made a hat after almost a year of crocheting...it fits perfectly and is so cosy I can't wait to wear it this winter (I've been wearing it around the house :Shy)


It's lovely  What yarn was it please? Hats were a disaster for me for ages, they were either HUGE or wouldn't fit a barbie doll lol.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> It's lovely  What yarn was it please? Hats were a disaster for me for ages, they were either HUGE or wouldn't fit a barbie doll lol.


Thank you  I got it from a charity shop but it's Sirdar denim ultra mega chunky with cotton and wool. I got 2 balls and only realised when I'd finished the first ball that the other one was different. It's a really nice chunky but soft yarn  I followed the Bella coco beanie pattern, it was easier to size it as I could keep wrapping it around my head to see if it was wide enough.


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you  I got it from a charity shop but it's Sirdar denim ultra mega chunky with cotton and wool. I got 2 balls and only realised when I'd finished the first ball that the other one was different. It's a really nice chunky but soft yarn  I followed the Bella coco beanie pattern, it was easier to size it as I could keep wrapping it around my head to see if it was wide enough.


thanks 

I tried that pattern. Let's just say it was nowhere near as successful as yours lol. It didn't even look like a hat.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> thanks
> 
> I tried that pattern. Let's just say it was nowhere near as successful as yours lol. It didn't even look like a hat.


Oh no, I'm trying one now for my mum without a turn up in DK yarn. I hope it works! It took me ages to find a hat pattern that I liked the look of, I'm quite picky with hats.


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> Oh no, I'm trying one now for my mum without a turn up in DK yarn. I hope it works! It took me ages to find a hat pattern that I liked the look of, I'm quite picky with hats.


I only seem to be able to do these ones lol. I may have to give them another try this year though, I've improved my crochet skills a little since last year. I hope!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> I only seem to be able to do these ones lol. I may have to give them another try this year though, I've improved my crochet skills a little since last year. I hope!


I love the colours in that hat, it's so neatly done too  Do you have a pattern for it? I think everyone is getting hats from me for Christmas xD


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> I love the colours in that hat, it's so neatly done too  Do you have a pattern for it? I think everyone is getting hats from me for Christmas xD


I didn't really follow a pattern to be honest, couldn't find one for DK yarn. It's just single crochet though. There's a pattern here for aran that's basically what I did, I just did more increase rows until it was the right size for me. I didn't actually like the colours while it was in a ball lol, it's one I got in a mystery box. It's Eylul yarn which I'd never heard of but I ended up ordering more of it coz I want a matching scarf. The white stripes in it were just coz I wasn't sure I had enough of the yarn to finish a hat lol.
https://oombawkadesigncrochet.com/2014/12/single-crochet-hat-pattern.html


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> I didn't really follow a pattern to be honest, couldn't find one for DK yarn. It's just single crochet though. There's a pattern here for aran that's basically what I did, I just did more increase rows until it was the right size for me. I didn't actually like the colours while it was in a ball lol, it's one I got in a mystery box. It's Eylul yarn which I'd never heard of but I ended up ordering more of it coz I want a matching scarf. The white stripes in it were just coz I wasn't sure I had enough of the yarn to finish a hat lol.
> https://oombawkadesigncrochet.com/2014/12/single-crochet-hat-pattern.html


Thank you, I'm gonna start one now  I think the one I've been doing is gonna end up being a scarf rather than a hat xD


----------



## Sarah1983

My most recent finish  A scarf.


----------



## Tawny75

This is a blanket I made for my daughter to take to university. She calls it her Joseph blanket .


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just finished these. My mum has been on about getting some of my paintings in frames pretty much since I started so finally did these for her. Hopefully just placeholders until I do some better ones


----------



## Wyrd

Just stumbled across this thread  I love to do crafting things, here's a few of the recent things I have made. 

The footstool I am really proud of,lol. I made it from 'upcycled' bits I had lying around. The legs are cut from old broken dining chairs and the wadding is carded sheeps wool. 

The dog beds are stage one, I need to make the covers to fit them, which will be after xmas now, I've just got some fabric samples so I know what fabric I am going for now


----------



## Sarah1983

My nephews christmas present. Really need to crack on and finish it now, my dad has decided he wants a crocheted blanket. It's 7 weeks until Christmas 








Done a bit more than this now but not much. Had a big screw up a few nights ago and had to rip a row out. That's fun with 17 colour changes, ended up in a wonderful tangle of bobbins and balls.


----------



## Julie4

Everyone on here so talented, I do cross stitch but never attempted actually making something !


----------



## Sarah1983

Half way there, 100 rows done, it's all downhill now. In 30 rows I start to decrease so each row will be shorter and go faster. I can do this by Christmas Eve right? It's way bigger than intended. It's for a rather small 9 year old boy, I have demanded of my brother that he makes him grow to 6ft 4 by Christmas Day.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Oh wow @Sarah1983 that is amazing and he's definitely gonna love it for years to come


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> Oh wow @Sarah1983 that is amazing and he's definitely gonna love it for years to come


Thank you  I hope so. He's not always the most grateful child, very like his mum in that money and possessions matter.

Jack looked at it laid out this morning and said "so beautiful, who's that for?" Then when I told him. "Oh. You must make me one." Least my blankets are in demand even if it's only from a 3 year old lol.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> Thank you  I hope so. He's not always the most grateful child, very like his mum in that money and possessions matter.
> 
> Jack looked at it laid out this morning and said "so beautiful, who's that for?" Then when I told him. "Oh. You must make me one." Least my blankets are in demand even if it's only from a 3 year old lol.


Aw your little boy sounds such a sweetheart  it's always more fun making things when you know they'll definitely be appreciated


----------



## PawsOnMe

Making myself a little calendar  








Doing a little squirrel holding an umbrella for April but no plans yet for other months (I like doing the animals best though so think I'm gonna go that route for the majority)


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> Making myself a little calendar
> View attachment 376996
> 
> Doing a little squirrel holding an umbrella for April but no plans yet for other months (I like doing the animals best though so think I'm gonna go that route for the majority)


Oh wow that's lovely! I love that it's pastels and nature! You are proper talented. And what a fab idea to make your own calendar, I would never have thought of doing that! Please put pics of the other months on as you do them, I'd be really interested to see them all.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> Oh wow that's lovely! I love that it's pastels and nature! You are proper talented. And what a fab idea to make your own calendar, I would never have thought of doing that! Please put pics of the other months on as you do them, I'd be really interested to see them all.


Thank you, I'll definitely post photos of the different months when I'm doing them


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> Aw your little boy sounds such a sweetheart  it's always more fun making things when you know they'll definitely be appreciated


Oh definitely! Not nice to make someone something and it end up tossed in a corner forgotten about.

love the calendar, looking forward to seeing the other months


----------



## Jesthar

Sarah1983 said:


> Half way there, 100 rows done, it's all downhill now. In 30 rows I start to decrease so each row will be shorter and go faster. I can do this by Christmas Eve right? It's way bigger than intended. It's for a rather small 9 year old boy, I have demanded of my brother that he makes him grow to 6ft 4 by Christmas Day.
> View attachment 376772


That's fab! I'd say you're definitely on track to finish at that pace 

But, at the risk of sounding culturally clueless...

...what is the design on it?


----------



## Sarah1983

Jesthar said:


> That's fab! I'd say you're definitely on track to finish at that pace
> 
> But, at the risk of sounding culturally clueless...
> 
> ...what is the design on it?


Lol, it's a creeper from Minecraft. Looks a little phallic at the moment! This is what it'll look like when finished though. He's been asking for a creeper blanket for ages so hopefully he likes it.


----------



## Guest

Everyone is so talented!

I decided to sew a dolls quilt for my niece for Christmas. I've never done quilting before and my sewing skills are fairly basic, but I thought 'how hard can it be?' :Hilarious

I'm happy with the way it turned out but OMG I'm NEVER doing that again!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Doing them out of order but that's 3 more done today.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I made a snow flake tree ornament,needle felted and embroidered.


----------



## PawsOnMe

SusieRainbow said:


> I made a snow flake tree ornament,needle felted and embroidered.
> View attachment 377432


Oh wow that is so pretty!!


----------



## Sarah1983

The end is in sight at last! And it doesn't seem so huge now I've laid it on my bed. It's about single bed sized which is ideal really. I had visions of it being like 12ft long lol. Won't be doing a big border on it, it doesn't need it. Really happy with how it's looking so far. The deadline is killing me though. The sides aren't wonky lol, it's just how it's lay.


----------



## PawsOnMe

The little owl is a christmas pressie for my mum, broke two hooks making these which has never happened before.








And some more pages of the calender.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Oh wow, everyone is so talented, making some fabulous things! @Sarah1983, that is one impressive blanket, all those colour changes ! @McKenzie, that's an amazing little quilt, I've always fancied doing a bit of quilting and over the years I've bought stacks of fabric with all good intentions of doing something amazing with it, but have never actually started anything. Maybe in the new year!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 378057
> The little owl is a christmas pressie for my mum, broke two hooks making these which has never happened before.
> View attachment 378058
> 
> And some more pages of the calender.


Loving the new calendar pages, I think it's such a lovely idea to make your own calendar. And those little owls are fabulous, they must've been tricky to do being so small, but they are lovely!


SusieRainbow said:


> I made a snow flake tree ornament,needle felted and embroidered.
> View attachment 377432


Beautiful little tree decoration, I love needle felted stuff, I bought a little needle felted owl at a craft fair a few weeks ago. Wish I was able to make stuff like it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Made some Christmas cards 








Not sure if you can see it but I bought some shimmer to add to my watercolours, makes them feel extra Christmassy


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 378197
> 
> Made some Christmas cards
> View attachment 378198
> 
> Not sure if you can see it but I bought some shimmer to add to my watercolours, makes them feel extra Christmassy


Lovely original Christmas cards, I love them. I can just about make out the sparkle you've added when I zoomed in a bit, especially on the snowman with the scarf , the baubles and the little mouse with mittens at the top of the picture. Is that something you added to the paint before you painted them or a sparkle you brushed over afterwards?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> Lovely original Christmas cards, I love them. I can just about make out the sparkle you've added when I zoomed in a bit, especially on the snowman with the scarf , the baubles and the little mouse with mittens at the top of the picture. Is that something you added to the paint before you painted them or a sparkle you brushed over afterwards?


Thank you for your kind comments, these actually aren't my design but ones I painted as practice a while ago and I'm just making them into cards now.
The sparkle I added afterwards with a bit of water but I'm looking forward to mixing it either in my water whilst painting or into my paints..going to have a go doing some original designs tomorrow with it  x


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, these actually aren't my design but ones I painted as practice a while ago and I'm just making them into cards now.
> The sparkle I added afterwards with a bit of water but I'm looking forward to mixing it either in my water whilst painting or into my paints..going to have a go doing some original designs tomorrow with it  x


Ooh please put up pics of tomorrow's originals.? I'd love to see them.


----------



## PawsOnMe

@Bugsys grandma today's cards.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Up


PawsOnMe said:


> @Bugsys grandma today's cards.
> View attachment 378359
> 
> View attachment 378360
> 
> View attachment 378358


Oh Wow @PawsOnMe , they are great! I love them! You are very talented. Thank you for sharing. What's next? Please keep posting your projects on here, I really enjoy seeing what you're doing as I'm sure others do too.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sorry for spamming the thread but some more cards. 








One copy. 















And two originals.


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> @Bugsys grandma today's cards.


These make me wish I had someone in my life who actually appreciated cards. They're lovely.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> These make me wish I had someone in my life who actually appreciated cards. They're lovely.


I know only my best friend, my mum and a few others are going to definitely like and appreciate them...
the others I'm not sure about but hopefully it'll at least make them smile. I've just done this one for my mum 








And this one for my best friend 








How's your blanket coming along?


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> I know only my best friend, my mum and a few others are going to definitely like and appreciate them...
> the others I'm not sure about but hopefully it'll at least make them smile. I've just done this one for my mum
> View attachment 378906
> 
> And this one for my best friend
> View attachment 378908
> 
> How's your blanket coming along?


Yet more fab cards! I do a bit of paper crafting, stamping and stuff and make cards, but yours are seriously special because of your art work. You are so very talented! Have you been to art college or done art classes or something?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> Yet more fab cards! I do a bit of paper crafting, stamping and stuff and make cards, but yours are seriously special because of your art work. You are so very talented! Have you been to art college or done art classes or something?


aw thank you, I'd love to see your paper crafting and cards  no not at all, I've been painting with watercolours for roughly 2 months now, I've never been able to draw or anything so never given stuff like this much thought other than wishing I could do it! My brother wanted some watercolours a few months ago and he didn't want them when they came so I decided to have a go instead and I'm really loving it now. I think this is my favourite craft I've tried so far :Shy


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> aw thank you, I'd love to see your paper crafting and cards  no not at all, I've been painting with watercolours for roughly 2 months now, I've never been able to draw or anything so never given stuff like this much thought other than wishing I could do it! My brother wanted some watercolours a few months ago and he didn't want them when they came so I decided to have a go instead and I'm really loving it now. I think this is my favourite craft I've tried so far :Shy


Wow, that's amazing that you've only been doing it for a couple of months. You clearly have a natural talent, if this is what you've done, on your own, with no classes or anything, in 2 months, just think how good you're gonna be in 6months, or a year! Please make sure this is something you keep doing because I think you are really good. Obviously I'm no art critic, lol, but I really like what you do! Keep it up.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> Wow, that's amazing that you've only been doing it for a couple of months. You clearly have a natural talent, if this is what you've done, on your own, with no classes or anything, in 2 months, just think how good you're gonna be in 6months, or a year! Please make sure this is something you keep doing because I think you are really good. Obviously I'm no art critic, lol, but I really like what you do! Keep it up.


Aw thank you for your kind words :Happy I'm really loving it so will definitely be carrying on with it


----------



## PawsOnMe

Oops just gone back in this thread and it's actually 3 months since I started!  time flies when you're having fun I suppose!


----------



## Sarah1983

I still have the ends to sew in (MANY more on the other side lol) and a border to do but the main bulk of it is done! 









Sadly I lost all my crochet stuff today  Retraced my steps but can't find it, all my hooks, scissors, pin cushions, needles, stitch markers, everything. Nothing valuable in any way but a pain in the backside to replace and now I'm left unable to work on other presents until the hooks arrive.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> I still have the ends to sew in (MANY more on the other side lol) and a border to do but the main bulk of it is done!
> View attachment 379151
> 
> 
> Sadly I lost all my crochet stuff today  Retraced my steps but can't find it, all my hooks, scissors, pin cushions, needles, stitch markers, everything. Nothing valuable in any way but a pain in the backside to replace and now I'm left unable to work on other presents until the hooks arrive.


it's looking fab!, what border are you putting on it? Oh no! That's such a shame  fingers crossed your new hooks arrive quickly!


----------



## debijw

PawsOnMe said:


> @Bugsys grandma today's cards.
> View attachment 378359





PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 378197
> 
> Made some Christmas cards
> View attachment 378198
> 
> Not sure if you can see it but I bought some shimmer to add to my watercolours, makes them feel extra Christmassy


PawsOnMe, your cards are beautiful. You are so talented.


----------



## PawsOnMe

debijw said:


> PawsOnMe, your cards are beautiful. You are so talented.


Aw thank you  I can't wait to get them sent out now, think it's a little early yet though


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> Oops just gone back in this thread and it's actually 3 months since I started!  time flies when you're having fun I suppose!


I went back in this thread,during the night, just to have a little look and see what people are doing crafty wise. Firstly I was amazed at the talent and different number of crafts that people are having a go at, it's brilliant. 
I was also amaxed though at the amount of different things you can turn your hand to @PawsOnMe ! Your crotchet projects I love and the dog collars are incredibly professional looking, at first glance I just thought you were showin collars you'd bought, then realised you'd made them :Jawdrop!! You are very clever. 
I'm gonna try and post a couple of pics of cards that I've made, just been given very good instructions on how to do that so I will have a go.


----------



## Bugsys grandma




----------



## debijw

Bugsys grandma said:


> View attachment 379340


They are lovely Buddy's grandma. The recipients will be really pleased to receive them.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> View attachment 379340


Gorgeous cards, I especially like the dream catcher one so pretty and unusual


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just started on this little dog for my OH this Christmas. It's meant to be a Shiba inu (hes obsessed with them) but it's looking more corgi atm..gonna go stab it some more to get a bit more shape!


----------



## Sarah1983

Started on my mums blanket for Christmas. Not loving it, hoping I'll be happier with it once I get more colours in. The pattern is just so plain and simple but she needs light weight as anything heavy on her legs hurts her. The yarn is gorgeous, expensive compared to what I normally buy at £21 a ball but should only need the one to make a reasonable sized blanket for her.









the rest of the ball


----------



## Bugsys grandma

debijw said:


> They are lovely Buddy's grandma. The recipients will be really pleased to receive them.


Thank you.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> Gorgeous cards, I especially like the dream catcher one so pretty and unusual


 Thank you. 


PawsOnMe said:


> Just started on this little dog for my OH this Christmas. It's meant to be a Shiba inu (hes obsessed with them) but it's looking more corgi atm..gonna go stab it some more to get a bit more shape!
> View attachment 379649


Is that needle felting you're doing now! Is there no end to your talent!  I think he's lovely, well done!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Sarah1983 said:


> Started on my mums blanket for Christmas. Not loving it, hoping I'll be happier with it once I get more colours in. The pattern is just so plain and simple but she needs light weight as anything heavy on her legs hurts her. The yarn is gorgeous, expensive compared to what I normally buy at £21 a ball but should only need the one to make a reasonable sized blanket for her.
> View attachment 379658
> 
> 
> the rest of the ball
> View attachment 379659


I think it's beautiful, and once the rest of that ball is crocheted up its gonna look absolutely amazing! She's one lucky mum. Did you find all your crochet tools and stuff, or have you had to replace the whole lot.?


----------



## Sarah1983

Bugsys grandma said:


> I think it's beautiful, and once the rest of that ball is crocheted up its gonna look absolutely amazing! She's one lucky mum. Did you find all your crochet tools and stuff, or have you had to replace the whole lot.?


Thanks, I'm liking it more the more I get done  I'd have preferred something a bit prettier pattern wise but couldn't find anything she'd like that wouldn't work up too bulky.

No, not found any of my crochet stuff, having to replace the lot. I've just bought my 3 most used hook sizes, scissors, needle threaders and needles for now. Like I say, it's not expensive stuff, just irritating that I've managed to lose it all. Think I'll get a second pencil case and just take out the hook etc I actually need for the project in future.


----------



## PawsOnMe

That yarn is gorgeous @Sarah1983 and I think the pattern works well with it to show it off 



Bugsys grandma said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is that needle felting you're doing now! Is there no end to your talent!  I think he's lovely, well done!


Haha thank you, I started needle felting to go with my crochet. I do faces on them like these 
















I honestly do far too many crafts :Shy


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> That yarn is gorgeous @Sarah1983 and I think the pattern works well with it to show it off
> 
> Haha thank you, I started needle felting to go with my crochet. I do faces on them like these
> View attachment 379862
> 
> View attachment 379863
> 
> I honestly do far too many crafts :Shy


You can never do too many crafts!! What gets me is that you seem to be really good at all of them. I love the little crochet animals they are super!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Finished it, I'm a little nervous about gifting it as my bf is quite fussy with handmade stuff. He loves Shiba inus though (i must get at least one doge meme a day and a dozen Shiba inu photos) so I'm hoping he'll think it actually looks like one and like it.









And a little mermaid chapstick holder for my best friend


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> Finished it, I'm a little nervous about gifting it as my bf is quite fussy with handmade stuff. He loves Shiba inus though (i must get at least one doge meme a day and a dozen Shiba inu photos) so I'm hoping he'll think it actually looks like one and like it.
> View attachment 380058
> 
> 
> And a little mermaid chapstick holder for my best friend
> View attachment 380086


I love them both, they are both such unique little makes. Do you do craft fairs and things and sell your stuff?

I'm sure your boyfriend will love it.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> I love them both, they are both such unique little makes. Do you do craft fairs and things and sell your stuff?
> 
> I'm sure your boyfriend will love it.


Thank you :Happy I don't do any craft fairs or anything like that as I suffer really bad anxiety from a phobia and struggle leaving the house most days. I have sold a few pieces like dog collars and crochet makes on here or to friends but not many I think it'll be something I'll be looking into next year


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you :Happy I don't do any craft fairs or anything like that as I suffer really bad anxiety from a phobia and struggle leaving the house most days. I have sold a few pieces like dog collars and crochet makes on here or to friends but not many I think it'll be something I'll be looking into next year


I am so sorry my love that you suffer with such bad anxiety. I do too. I get anxious about everything, and I can't leave the house alone. Woody is amazing at helping me deal with this , l can go out with him beside me and walk for miles, but alone I can't even go and pop the Avon book back through my neighbors door! Unfortunately Woody is not a registered therapy dog, he's only been trained by me, so there are many places he's not allowed to go.

Do you find your crafting helps you? I do, I get completely absorbed in what I'm doing and it helps to relax me cos I'm not thinking about anything else. When someone asks me to make a card though I get very anxious that it will be good enough and that they will like it. I've just made 12 doggy Christmas cards for someone and worried myself silly over them, she absolutely loved them!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> I am so sorry my love that you suffer with such bad anxiety. I do too. I get anxious about everything, and I can't leave the house alone. Woody is amazing at helping me deal with this , l can go out with him beside me and walk for miles, but alone I can't even go and pop the Avon book back through my neighbors door! Unfortunately Woody is not a registered therapy dog, he's only been trained by me, so there are many places he's not allowed to go.
> 
> Do you find your crafting helps you? I do, I get completely absorbed in what I'm doing and it helps to relax me cos I'm not thinking about anything else. When someone asks me to make a card though I get very anxious that it will be good enough and that they will like it. I've just made 12 doggy Christmas cards for someone and worried myself silly over them, she absolutely loved them!


Aw it's glad Woody is such a help to you. My Jasper is brilliant whenever I'm having a panic attack and they both give great cuddles when I'm not feeling too well.

I do find crafting helps but when I'm really panicky I can't just sit and concentrate on anything so it's very much something I do when I'm feeling okay.

Aw bless, the dog Christmas cards sound lovely 
I used to get the anxiety when I was making something that had already sold because I noticed every little mistake then and used to get all stressy, I think if I was going into selling things again I'd just sell things that were already made up ready so there is non of that stress! X


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> Aw it's glad Woody is such a help to you. My Jasper is brilliant whenever I'm having a panic attack and they both give great cuddles when I'm not feeling too well.
> 
> I do find crafting helps but when I'm really panicky I can't just sit and concentrate on anything so it's very much something I do when I'm feeling okay.
> 
> Aw bless, the dog Christmas cards sound lovely
> I used to get the anxiety when I was making something that had already sold because I noticed every little mistake then and used to get all stressy, I think if I was going into selling things again I'd just sell things that were already made up ready so there is non of that stress! X


Dogs do give the best get well cuddles don't they! I don't really know what I'd do without Woody.

I definitely agree that if you are going to sell any of your stuff in future , you should sell stuff that you've already made, takes all that stress and anxiety away, we need to keep our lives as stress free as possible, we have enough stuff we worry about without adding to it!

Here's a pic of a couple of the dog Christmas cards, they were all the same but different if you know what I mean!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> View attachment 380699
> 
> 
> Dogs do give the best get well cuddles don't they! I don't really know what I'd do without Woody.
> 
> I definitely agree that if you are going to sell any of your stuff in future , you should sell stuff that you've already made, takes all that stress and anxiety away, we need to keep our lives as stress free as possible, we have enough stuff we worry about without adding to it!
> 
> Here's a pic of a couple of the dog Christmas cards, they were all the same but different if you know what I mean!


Those are lovely cards, really unique 

They really do give the best cuddles 
Yeah I'll definitely be doing it that way and then I can just make different things too rather than having to make the same thing over again.


----------



## Sarah1983

Definitely make things you want to make and sell those. Fulfilling orders is stressful! As is making things to a deadline! @Bugsys grandma the cards are lovely 

Mostly done my mums blanket now, it needs to be a little bigger so need to order the matching whirlette to finish it off. Another full whirl would be too big for her to use practically but this is a little small.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> Definitely make things you want to make and sell those. Fulfilling orders is stressful! As is making things to a deadline! @Bugsys grandma the cards are lovely
> 
> Mostly done my mums blanket now, it needs to be a little bigger so need to order the matching whirlette to finish it off. Another full whirl would be too big for her to use practically but this is a little small.
> View attachment 380894


I'm amazed at how quickly you've made that. It's looking gorgeous, I love rainbow colours  v


----------



## Sarah1983

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm amazed at how quickly you've made that. It's looking gorgeous, I love rainbow colours  v


Not had much choice lol, I've got this to finish, my dads to finish and all the ends to sew in on my nephews minecraft one yet. It's reaching the point I don't even want to pick my crochet up to be honest because I'm just rushing to get things finished now. Not doing this again, it takes all the enjoyment out of it. I may take a little time out to finish a scarf I started though lol.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> Not had much choice lol, I've got this to finish, my dads to finish and all the ends to sew in on my nephews minecraft one yet. It's reaching the point I don't even want to pick my crochet up to be honest because I'm just rushing to get things finished now. Not doing this again, it takes all the enjoyment out of it. I may take a little time out to finish a scarf I started though lol.


It really does take the enjoyment out of it when you have so much to do and a looming deadline, I keep putting off making my OH his pikachu because I know I need to get it done but knowing I need to just makes me lose my crojo, and that's only a small project so i can imagine how you're feeling. Sending you crojo vibes!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Sarah1983 said:


> Definitely make things you want to make and sell those. Fulfilling orders is stressful! As is making things to a deadline! @Bugsys grandma the cards are lovely
> Thank you. It's nice to know that other people think what you're making is ok, helps boost confidence a bit too, so thank you very much for saying that.
> 
> Mostly done my mums blanket now, it needs to be a little bigger so need to order the matching whirlette to finish it off. Another full whirl would be too big for her to use practically but this is a little small.
> View attachment 380894
> [/QUOT
> That is one lovely blanket! I absolutely love the colors.im sure your mum will love it!


----------



## debijw

More baubles

























And this one I finished today. 







Think that's it for this year.


----------



## Sarah1983

Completely finished this bad boy today, border done, ends sewn in, washed, dried, ready to be wrapped. I don't want to give him up now lol.









And I finished this scarf for Jack. The eyes are totally wrong, the pattern was taken down due to copyright issues so I had to wing it. But I like it anyway  I also completely suck at embroidering mouths (or anything else for that matter!) on things lol.


----------



## SusieRainbow

I made my version of 'The Dogs Trust ' knitted man for my OH for Christmas ,personalised with the hair,glasses and clothes.

We always felt that Tango recognised him straight away when we visited her in Dachshund Rescue, she went straight to him , stood up on her hind legs ,paws on his knees and gazed up at him.
I hope he likes it.


----------



## MilleD

SusieRainbow said:


> I made my version of 'The Dogs Trust ' knitted man for my OH for Christmas ,personalised with the hair,glasses and clothes.
> 
> We always felt that Tango recognised him straight away when we visited her in Dachshund Rescue, she went straight to him , stood up on her hind legs ,paws on his knees and gazed up at him.
> I hope he likes it.
> View attachment 382577


I love those adverts. You are probably right that Tango recognised him.

Your knitted man is great x


----------



## debijw

SusieRainbow said:


> I made my version of 'The Dogs Trust ' knitted man for my OH for Christmas ,personalised with the hair,glasses and clothes.
> 
> We always felt that Tango recognised him straight away when we visited her in Dachshund Rescue, she went straight to him , stood up on her hind legs ,paws on his knees and gazed up at him.
> I hope he likes it.
> View attachment 382577


 What a lovely idea. I like this a lot.


----------



## SusieRainbow

debijw said:


> What a lovely idea. I like this a lot.


Thank you ! I hope OH does, I think he will, he's rather sentimental !


----------



## Bugsys grandma

SusieRainbow said:


> Thank you ! I hope OH does, I think he will, he's rather sentimental !


I'm sure he will love it! 
It's really good, you are very clever. The most I can do with knitting needles is make squares, that all end up different sizes. And scarfs that somehow tend to end up with wavy edges, so knitting is really not my thing.
I started knitting a cardigan when I was expecting my first daughter, it's still not finished, she's 34 now!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Sarah1983 said:


> Completely finished this bad boy today, border done, ends sewn in, washed, dried, ready to be wrapped. I don't want to give him up now lol.
> View attachment 381971
> 
> 
> And I finished this scarf for Jack. The eyes are totally wrong, the pattern was taken down due to copyright issues so I had to wing it. But I like it anyway  I also completely suck at embroidering mouths (or anything else for that matter!) on things lol.
> View attachment 381972


I wouldn't want to give it away either, maybe just keep it and buy your nephew a jigsaw puzzle ! 

I think the scarf is great, great fun and I think the eyes and mouth are perfect, it's got real character !

Is your mums blanket all finished now ? I'd be chuffed to bits to receive a beautiful blanket like that, I bet she will absolutely love it
Youve been working really hard on your gifts, will you have a break from crochet for a bit or do you always have something on the go?

Hope you have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## PawsOnMe

After worrying earlier I hadn't got my best friend enough pressies I decided to make her another little something. Decided on this mermaid 








Not gonna add a face, we're both quite fans of mermaids and it's become a bit of a running joke that mermaids' faces rarely look quite right so here's a faceless one especially for her!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> After worrying earlier I hadn't got my best friend enough pressies I decided to make her another little something. Decided on this mermaid
> View attachment 382891
> 
> Not gonna add a face, we're both quite fans of mermaids and it's become a bit of a running joke that mermaids' faces rarely look quite right so here's a faceless one especially for her!


Love it ! Another great make from you! I've just had another look, she's really really good. You are just so clever!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bugsys grandma said:


> Love it ! Another great make from you! I've just had another look, she's really really good. You are just so clever!


Thank you  she's my biggest needle felt yet and it was the first time curling the roving which was quite fun and you cant see in the photo but her tail is 5 different purples twisted. I want one for myself now..maybe a turquoise one


----------



## Sarah1983

Love the mermaid 

Mums blanket is just going through the wash now, hopefully it doesn't fall to pieces in there! It shouldn't but I always worry the first time lol.

Dads (which I don't think I've shown before coz it's plain and boring lol) is finished though. He wanted a plain blue (but not Man City blue!) blanket with no holes. I personalised it with Dad in puff stitch coz it just looked too plain and boring. It's lovely and soft. Very difficult to get a good pic of a dark blanket. Again, roughly single bed size, folded it to get a pic of the detail.









@Bugsys grandma I've already got my next project planned out lol. I've also got something I need to finish for a friend, she asked for it months ago and I've had a hell of a job getting hold of the yarn (didn't quite order enough) and it's a complicated pattern.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Sarah1983 said:


> Love the mermaid
> 
> Mums blanket is just going through the wash now, hopefully it doesn't fall to pieces in there! It shouldn't but I always worry the first time lol.
> 
> Dads (which I don't think I've shown before coz it's plain and boring lol) is finished though. He wanted a plain blue (but not Man City blue!) blanket with no holes. I personalised it with Dad in puff stitch coz it just looked too plain and boring. It's lovely and soft. Very difficult to get a good pic of a dark blanket. Again, roughly single bed size, folded it to get a pic of the detail.
> View attachment 383562
> 
> 
> @Bugsys grandma I've already got my next project planned out lol. I've also got something I need to finish for a friend, she asked for it months ago and I've had a hell of a job getting hold of the yarn (didn't quite order enough) and it's a complicated pattern.


That blanket for your dad is lovely. I love that you've done the dad in that puff stitch, it's just enough to add a little detail. I like the fact that it's got no holes in it. I didn't know that could be done with crochet, I thought it was all a bit holey. Hope you and your family have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Love the throw, I like that he didn't want it man City blue :Hilarious

This is how my evening is looking :Arghh give me strength!! 








(Izzy not wanting to move off the heated blanket )
Started making a scarf yesterday and the yarn is all knotted. So I'm having to roll it all up by hand. I had to do it with the other skein but that one wasn't a full one so this is nightmarish in comparison. I do love the yarn though but how it's rolled is terribly loose and knotty. 








Really do love the yarn though and it's gorgeously soft and squishy. First time doing a scarf chaining the length first and it's just hdc in back loops and I'm loving the effect


----------



## Sarah1983

@PawsOnMe Yarn like that is the reason I bought a yarn winder. I've had so many loose, floppy skeins fall apart on me I've given up and just wind them before even starting to use them now. What yarn is it? Looks nice apart from the tangles! Hope you've managed to sort it out now.


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> Love the throw, I like that he didn't want it man City blue :Hilarious
> 
> This is how my evening is looking :Arghh give me strength!!
> View attachment 384154
> 
> (Izzy not wanting to move off the heated blanket )
> Started making a scarf yesterday and the yarn is all knotted. So I'm having to roll it all up by hand. I had to do it with the other skein but that one wasn't a full one so this is nightmarish in comparison. I do love the yarn though but how it's rolled is terribly loose and knotty.
> View attachment 384155
> 
> Really do love the yarn though and it's gorgeously soft and squishy. First time doing a scarf chaining the length first and it's just hdc in back loops and I'm loving the effect


Knotted yarn is just not fun is it! It's a lovely colour though and looks to have crocheted up really nicely. You've got that scarf done very quickly, if you only started it Sunday, I started a scarf in 2002 and it's still not finished! It's been put away in a bag with all my other unfinished projects. I like working with yarn but I'm just not very good at it and as soon as something doesn't quite go right, I lose all confidence and hide it away!  Maybe the new year might be a time to get some of these things out and have a go at finishing them.

Hope you have a lovely Christmas Day .

@Sarah1983 hope you and your family also have a lovely day today.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> @PawsOnMe Yarn like that is the reason I bought a yarn winder. I've had so many loose, floppy skeins fall apart on me I've given up and just wind them before even starting to use them now. What yarn is it? Looks nice apart from the tangles! Hope you've managed to sort it out now.


This is a first for me bit might have to invest in a yarn winder in the future. I managed about half the skein but then it got really tangled so I cut off what I've rolled up and out the tangled mess away for another day. I think its hayfield baby sparkle dk yarn, it's got to be the softest yarn I've worked with so far and it's crocheting really nice so I'll probably end up buying some more skeins but like you say wind them before starting. Merry Christmas to you and @Bugsys grandma hope you both have a lovely day x


----------



## MilleD

Finally got back to making a few things yesterday. Been in a bit of a slump since my split with my partner, but dragged myself up out of that to make a few bracelets.

First is rose quartz and silver jumprings. Then bronzite and silver coloured cubes. Then my favourite gemstone, Labradorite with orange quartz. The last pic is to show the play of light on the Labradorite, which I love.


----------



## Tawny75

MilleD said:


> Finally got back to making a few things yesterday. Been in a bit of a slump since my split with my partner, but dragged myself up out of that to make a few bracelets.
> 
> First is rose quartz and silver jumprings. Then bronzite and silver coloured cubes. Then my favourite gemstone, Labradorite with orange quartz. The last pic is to show the play of light on the Labradorite, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 387183
> View attachment 387184
> View attachment 387185
> View attachment 387186


So pretty!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Love them, they are really pretty. I particularly like the one in the first picture, very pretty indeed!


----------



## MilleD

Tawny75 said:


> So pretty!


Thanks x


----------



## MilleD

Bugsys grandma said:


> Love them, they are really pretty. I particularly like the one in the first picture, very pretty indeed!


Thank you, my little sister liked that one too


----------



## Guest

I made these iPad pillows yesterday, the purple for me and the other for my mum. They work perfectly and are exactly what I needed!


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> I made these iPad pillows yesterday, the purple for me and the other for my mum. They work perfectly and are exactly what I needed!
> 
> View attachment 387610
> View attachment 387611
> View attachment 387612
> View attachment 387613


Those are brilliant! Love the bird cage fabric too :Happy


----------



## TriTri

McKenzie said:


> I made these iPad pillows yesterday, the purple for me and the other for my mum. They work perfectly and are exactly what I needed!
> 
> View attachment 387610
> View attachment 387611
> View attachment 387612
> View attachment 387613


What did you stuff them with?


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Those are brilliant! Love the bird cage fabric too :Happy


Yeah I'm really pleased with them!



TriTri said:


> What did you stuff them with?


Just rice


----------



## TriTri

McKenzie said:


> Yeah I'm really pleased with them!
> 
> Just rice


Thank you! If it had been pearl barley it could have tripled up as a heat bag (to heat in the microwave) and a door stop! It's very nice. I've seen images of them before on the internet and yours is nicer


----------



## Sarah1983

MilleD said:


> Finally got back to making a few things yesterday. Been in a bit of a slump since my split with my partner, but dragged myself up out of that to make a few bracelets.


Love the rose quartz one!

It is never good when you reach this point on a project and realise you have made a monumental f**k up. The pattern is written using US terms. I've used UK terms. We use most of the same stitch names but for different stitches. This uses US trebles, which is a UK double treble, a longer stitch. Means my vest has come out much shorter and tighter than it should have. It's one a friend has requested and I don't think there's any way it's going to fit here so going to have to start over again. It still works as a top if you're small and skinny. Which I'm not lol. I was really pleased with how it was going until I realised my mistake. First piece of clothing I've made.


----------



## MilleD

Sarah1983 said:


> Love the rose quartz one!
> 
> It is never good when you reach this point on a project and realise you have made a monumental f**k up. The pattern is written using US terms. I've used UK terms. We use most of the same stitch names but for different stitches. This uses US trebles, which is a UK double treble, a longer stitch. Means my vest has come out much shorter and tighter than it should have. It's one a friend has requested and I don't think there's any way it's going to fit here so going to have to start over again. It still works as a top if you're small and skinny. Which I'm not lol. I was really pleased with how it was going until I realised my mistake. First piece of clothing I've made.
> View attachment 388129


What a shame, the colours are so bright and happy.


----------



## MilleD

I've made a seed bead wrap bracelet with metal bead fastener. I really must get past my bracelet fetish!


----------



## PawsOnMe

MilleD said:


> I've made a seed bead wrap bracelet with metal bead fastener. I really must get past my bracelet fetish!
> 
> View attachment 388572


Your bracelets are all so pretty! I really like this style and the colours too.


----------



## MilleD

PawsOnMe said:


> Your bracelets are all so pretty! I really like this style and the colours too.


Thanks :Happy


----------



## Paddypaws

Just saw this on a local site and thought it was interesting to see how much hand crafted toys go for. @slartibartfast


----------



## MilleD

Paddypaws said:


> View attachment 388601
> Just saw this on a local site and thought it was interesting to see how much hand crafted toys go for. @slartibartfast


Interesting - do they sell many though?

It's really difficult to price things up you've made. Especially time consuming things.

And the availability of mass made Chinese crap doesn't help either...


----------



## Jesthar

Sarah1983 said:


> Love the rose quartz one!
> 
> It is never good when you reach this point on a project and realise you have made a monumental f**k up. The pattern is written using US terms. I've used UK terms. We use most of the same stitch names but for different stitches. This uses US trebles, which is a UK double treble, a longer stitch. Means my vest has come out much shorter and tighter than it should have. It's one a friend has requested and I don't think there's any way it's going to fit here so going to have to start over again. It still works as a top if you're small and skinny. Which I'm not lol. I was really pleased with how it was going until I realised my mistake. First piece of clothing I've made.


Oh, that is SO annoying! I have to confess, so many patterns are out there use US terminology I default to it and write my own cat toy patters in it, even though I'm UK!

Would the too-small top possibly work as a child-size top instead? Pretty sure a lot of kids would love the colours!


----------



## Sarah1983

Jesthar said:


> Oh, that is SO annoying! I have to confess, so many patterns are out there use US terminology I default to it and write my own cat toy patters in it, even though I'm UK!
> 
> Would the too-small top possibly work as a child-size top instead? Pretty sure a lot of kids would love the colours!


Yeah, it'd work for a pre-teen/teen or even a petite adult I think. I could get away with wearing it as a top if I weren't fat lol but it's meant to be long and it's not long on me never mind who it's meant for.

If I know which terms I'm working in I'm usually fine. But I just saw trebles and instantly went to a UK treble for some reason! Even though it states it's US terms, uses single crochets etc.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just finished this bookmark


----------



## PawsOnMe

And another one. It's kinda niggling me that I don't have any speech marks


----------



## Animalfan

MilleD said:


> Finally got back to making a few things yesterday. Been in a bit of a slump since my split with my partner, but dragged myself up out of that to make a few bracelets.
> 
> First is rose quartz and silver jumprings. Then bronzite and silver coloured cubes. Then my favourite gemstone, Labradorite with orange quartz. The last pic is to show the play of light on the Labradorite, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 387183
> View attachment 387184
> View attachment 387185
> View attachment 387186


Love the rose quartz bracelet, so pretty.


----------



## Animalfan

I’ve recently started knitting, its good for my soul, I love it and find it very relaxing but I was getting fed up with scarves and socks then I found an article in my [email protected] vip magazine about battersea dogs home wanting knitted blankets for their rescues, they even supply a simple pattern to follow. You dont need to be an expert, you can pick whatever colours you like and you’d be helping keep those rescues snuggly warm. My fingers are tingling ivybeen knitting so much!


----------



## MilleD

Animalfan said:


> Love the rose quartz bracelet, so pretty.


Thanks


----------



## PawsOnMe

Past few days makes...I hope the pictures aren't too big. Can't seem to make them smaller.


----------



## Sarah1983

oooh, love the sloth 

You know that feeling of regret? Yeah...I may have that feeling of regret. This is my latest WIP. I'm 13 rows in and it's already looking like this. All those ends! I've not even got enough done to really sew them in properly yet!









This is it (or most of it, it won't actually all fit on the pic) laid out flat. Damn thing is gonna be enormous and it better look absolutely amazing when done!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sarah1983 said:


> oooh, love the sloth
> 
> You know that feeling of regret? Yeah...I may have that feeling of regret. This is my latest WIP. I'm 13 rows in and it's already looking like this. All those ends! I've not even got enough done to really sew them in properly yet!
> View attachment 391874
> 
> 
> This is it (or most of it, it won't actually all fit on the pic) laid out flat. Damn thing is gonna be enormous and it better look absolutely amazing when done!
> View attachment 391875


Oh my word that's huge! I do not envy you of all those ends to sew in, I enjoy sewing the amigurumi together but I think I'd lose my mind with all those!  I'm sure it's gonna look amazing, looking forward to seeing it develop


----------



## Sarah1983

Had this in my unfinished pile for months now. Finished it off last night, only had a couple of rows to do.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I love the call the midwife blanket, gorgeous colours 









Two cards made today. The budgie is my grandmas birthday card (85 on Sunday ) and the elephants is for my OH tomorrow, free handed elephants off the top of my head so plenty of mistakes but pretty happy with them both :Happy


----------



## Bugsys grandma

PawsOnMe said:


> I love the call the midwife blanket, gorgeous colours
> 
> View attachment 393190
> 
> Two cards made today. The budgie is my grandmas birthday card (85 on Sunday ) and the elephants is for my OH tomorrow, free handed elephants off the top of my head so plenty of mistakes but pretty happy with them both :Happy


They are both super cards! You really are very clever. I'm sure both your grandma and your other half will be very happy to receive such lovely cards. 
I don't see any mistakes in either card, don't be so self critical, I'm no expert at all, but I don't think you realise how good you are, at all the crafts you do. I've yet to see anything you've done that Ive not been really really impressed by!


----------



## Tawny75

This is my latest blanket, I am loving my crochet at the moment.


----------



## Charity

Tawny75 said:


> This is my latest blanket, I am loving my crochet at the moment.
> View attachment 393879


That's lovely @Tawny75


----------



## Matrod

Tawny75 said:


> This is my latest blanket, I am loving my crochet at the moment.
> View attachment 393879


Oh I love this, the colours are gorgeous.


----------



## foxiesummer

German pattern.


----------



## PawsOnMe

foxiesummer said:


> German pattern.
> View attachment 394064


Thats lovely, is that embroidery on card?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Tonight's makes. Haven't been in the mood for crocheting for a while, the jellyfish is only 10cm long


----------



## foxiesummer

PawsOnMe said:


> Thats lovely, is that embroidery on card?


Tis indeed. The original pattern is for a 6X6 card but I enlarged it and framed it. The pattern is from Germany.


----------



## Guest

I recently taught myself how to make quilts. I'm still learning but every one I make is an improvement on the one before. These are the ones I've made so far and I've got a really pretty girly one planned to do next.

My first attempt - full of mistakes!










Next was just a practice one which I've put in McKenzie's crate










This is my winter-themed one. Not perfect but I absolutely love it!










Another practice one, this time for Elliot's crate, although it's not quilted up yet










And finally an 'I spy' quilt for use in the classroom - every block is a different fabric


----------



## TriTri

McKenzie said:


> I recently taught myself how to make quilts. I'm still learning but every one I make is an improvement on the one before. These are the ones I've made so far and I've got a really pretty girly one planned to do next.
> 
> My first attempt - full of mistakes!
> 
> View attachment 397875
> 
> 
> Next was just a practice one which I've put in McKenzie's crate
> 
> View attachment 397872
> 
> 
> This is my winter-themed one. Not perfect but I absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 397873
> 
> 
> Another practice one, this time for Elliot's crate, although it's not quilted up yet
> 
> View attachment 397876
> 
> 
> And finally an 'I spy' quilt for use in the classroom - every block is a different fabric
> 
> View attachment 397874


These are really nice. I've made lots of quilts over the last 30 years including 6 or 7 "I Spy" quilts for children. You've got all your corners joining really well. A lot of people can't get them to join properly. Nice colours and you've appliqué'd an M for McKenzie, so one very special dog!


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> I recently taught myself how to make quilts. I'm still learning but every one I make is an improvement on the one before. These are the ones I've made so far and I've got a really pretty girly one planned to do next.
> 
> My first attempt - full of mistakes!
> 
> View attachment 397875
> 
> 
> Next was just a practice one which I've put in McKenzie's crate
> 
> View attachment 397872
> 
> 
> This is my winter-themed one. Not perfect but I absolutely love it!
> 
> View attachment 397873
> 
> 
> Another practice one, this time for Elliot's crate, although it's not quilted up yet
> 
> View attachment 397876
> 
> 
> And finally an 'I spy' quilt for use in the classroom - every block is a different fabric
> 
> View attachment 397874


Those are all really amazing, looking forward to seeing your future ones


----------



## Guest

TriTri said:


> These are really nice. I've made lots of quilts over the last 30 years including 6 or 7 "I Spy" quilts for children. You've got all your corners joining really well. A lot of people can't get them to join properly. Nice colours and you've appliqué'd an M for McKenzie, so one very special dog!


Thanks  I'm slowly getting better. I quite the methodical process and the little thrill when all the points match up! The pinwheels were fun.



PawsOnMe said:


> Those are all really amazing, looking forward to seeing your future ones


Thanks, me too!


----------



## TriTri

McKenzie said:


> Thanks  I'm slowly getting better. I quite the methodical process and the little thrill when all the points match up! The pinwheels were fun.
> 
> Thanks, me too!


I like the pale fabric borders around each block you've done. The I Spy patchwork quilts I made for nieces beds had 400 pieces to each quilt, using 9 patch blocks. If I ever do another one, I think I will put pale borders around each block like yours.


----------



## Rosie64

My first attempt at Pyrography , the red ink ran when I varnished them it was supposed to be permanent marker.
There are a lot of mistakes that you can not see in the pictures , they are for 2 of my Great Grandchildren for Easter
instead of chocolate , they are boxes with small toys inside .


----------



## Rosie64

forgot to put this one on last post


----------



## PawsOnMe

Those are amazing @Rosie64 you have a real talent there! :Happy


----------



## Rosie64

PawsOnMe said:


> Those are amazing @Rosie64 you have a real talent there! :Happy


Thank you but no real talent involved , I used a rubber stamp for the images and just followed the lines with the pyrography tool 
and there are a lot of mistakes that you can not see on the pictures , but I did enjoy doing them.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy's new collar all sorted. 








Really want to make her a mermaid scale one for summer in pink and yellow tones, been eyeing up a ribbon so watch this space


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Izzy's new collar all sorted.
> View attachment 405691
> 
> Really want to make her a mermaid scale one for summer in pink and yellow tones, been eyeing up a ribbon so watch this space


That's so cute!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> That's so cute!!!


Thank you  Have you made any more since the birthday boy one?


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you  Have you made any more since the birthday boy one?


No  I've been snowed under lately but the end is in sight thank goodness. I've got a quilt planned for my mum's birthday and then will have a go at doing some more collars - I want to learn to do fabric ones as I've only done ribbon so far


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> No  I've been snowed under lately but the end is in sight thank goodness. I've got a quilt planned for my mum's birthday and then will have a go at doing some more collars - I want to learn to do fabric ones as I've only done ribbon so far


I've just made my first proper fabric one today, I'm not very good with fabric. But have some lovely Disney fat quarters so made this one for Jasper. 








Followed a YouTube tutorial and used hemming tape to make it easier to hold together before sewing.


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> I've just made my first proper fabric one today, I'm not very good with fabric. But have some lovely Disney fat quarters so made this one for Jasper.
> View attachment 405754
> 
> Followed a YouTube tutorial and used hemming tape to make it easier to hold together before sewing.


That's really good! Can you remember which youtube tutorial you followed?

Thanks for the tip about the hemming tape! Will definitely try that.


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> That's really good! Can you remember which youtube tutorial you followed?
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the hemming tape! Will definitely try that.


I followed this one. 




Watched quite a few different videos but I liked the look of sewing the webbing to the rough edge and then folding and using the hemming tape looked the easiest with my wonky sewing skills!


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> I followed this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched quite a few different videos but I liked the look of sewing the webbing to the rough edge and then folding and using the hemming tape looked the easiest with my wonky sewing skills!


I'll pass this video on thanks a lot!


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 406025


So cute! You are very talented!


----------



## TriTri

Hi, has anyone one tried this or know of anyone who's used it? Any feedback would be good please. It's a photo collage maker & it uses your own photo collection to make pictures with.
http://www.artensoft.com/ArtensoftPhotoCollageMaker/


----------



## Guest

I've been doing a few quilt blocks just to improve my skills. I love the snowflake but not such a fan of the heart or Celtic cross. (I just use scraps from my stash, hence the random fabric choices!)


----------



## Bugsys grandma

McKenzie said:


> I've been doing a few quilt blocks just to improve my skills. I love the snowflake but not such a fan of the heart or Celtic cross. (I just use scraps from my stash, hence the random fabric choices!)
> 
> View attachment 407133
> 
> 
> View attachment 407134
> 
> 
> View attachment 407135


I think they're lovely, all of them. You are very clever. 
I'm really struggling with sewing even a straight line with my sewing machine, I just keep practicing on scrap pieces of fabric, I guess I'm getting a little better but it's not great. 
I've never owned a sewing machine before and I think I'm a little afraid of it! Or maybe afraid of breaking it.


----------



## Guest

Bugsys grandma said:


> I think they're lovely, all of them. You are very clever.
> I'm really struggling with sewing even a straight line with my sewing machine, I just keep practicing on scrap pieces of fabric, I guess I'm getting a little better but it's not great.
> I've never owned a sewing machine before and I think I'm a little afraid of it! Or maybe afraid of breaking it.


Thanks  it does take a bit of practice but then it just clicks


----------



## Bugsys grandma

McKenzie said:


> Thanks  it does take a bit of practice but then it just clicks


I'll just keep trying then.


----------



## lullabydream

Bugsys grandma said:


> I'll just keep trying then.


My friend makes bespoke dresses/clothes for children, and her own daughter. 
I remember saying to her years ago that she should sew...she laughed and said oh I can't do that...now 2 sewing machines and an overlocker later...I think she's amazing with what she creates. She knows so much about fabrics, sewing etc it's mind-blowing...goes over my head anyway!
You'll get there...

Am still confused over how to thread a sewing machine!


----------



## Guest

I made a collar for McKenzie today. Unfortunately I thought I knew better than the lady on YouTube and stuffed it up :Hilarious and as a result it's not adjustable and the stitching on the back is terrible! But it's fine if you don't look too closely, it's usable, and my next one will be better!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

lullabydream said:


> My friend makes bespoke dresses/clothes for children, and her own daughter.
> I remember saying to her years ago that she should sew...she laughed and said oh I can't do that...now 2 sewing machines and an overlocker later...I think she's amazing with what she creates. She knows so much about fabrics, sewing etc it's mind-blowing...goes over my head anyway!
> You'll get there...
> 
> Am still confused over how to thread a sewing machine!


Thank you, I will keep practicing and I guess eventually I will get there. 
I've got an automatic needle threader on my machine. I am so bad with machines and technical stuff, I even managed to get that wrong!!  Not sure how much hope there really is for me!


----------



## Bugsys grandma

McKenzie said:


> I made a collar for McKenzie today. Unfortunately I thought I knew better than the lady on YouTube and stuffed it up :Hilarious and as a result it's not adjustable and the stitching on the back is terrible! But it's fine if you don't look too closely, it's usable, and my next one will be better!
> 
> View attachment 407265
> 
> 
> View attachment 407264


I love it! And she looks super cute in it.

She's very good at the modelling bit isn't she, looks like she quite enjoys having her pic taken. But then she is very photogenic, I might not mind having my photo taken if I was as beautiful as she is!


----------



## Guest

Bugsys grandma said:


> I love it! And she looks super cute in it.
> 
> She's very good at the modelling bit isn't she, looks like she quite enjoys having her pic taken. But then she is very photogenic, I might not mind having my photo taken if I was as beautiful as she is!


Thanks  yes she definitely knows how to pose! I think it's years of practice! Plus she knows she'll get a treat after


----------



## Guest

Another collar










And a Christmas ornament!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Not been crafting much recently, not been in the mood (which is unusual for me!) But just had a go with my new stamps and made myself a little necklace.


----------



## ForestWomble

I was sorting out my craft draw and found some air dry clay I'd forgotten about (still sealed), I have a plan for what I'd like to make but have no experience with air dry clay, can anyone give me some tips? Or is it the same as oven bake clay?


----------



## MilleD

PawsOnMe said:


> Not been crafting much recently, not been in the mood (which is unusual for me!) But just had a go with my new stamps and made myself a little necklace.
> View attachment 410167


That's lovely. I love my punch stamps (if that's what they are?)...


----------



## MilleD

ForestWomble said:


> I was sorting out my craft draw and found some air dry clay I'd forgotten about (still sealed), I have a plan for what I'd like to make but have no experience with air dry clay, can anyone give me some tips? Or is it the same as oven bake clay?


Um, am I stating the obvious if I tell you that you dry it in air rather than the oven?


----------



## MilleD

ForestWomble said:


> I was sorting out my craft draw and found some air dry clay I'd forgotten about (still sealed), I have a plan for what I'd like to make but have no experience with air dry clay, can anyone give me some tips? Or is it the same as oven bake clay?


Ok, and more helpfully:

https://www.sculpey.com/create/difference-between-polymer-clay-air-dry-clay/


----------



## Jesthar

ForestWomble said:


> I was sorting out my craft draw and found some air dry clay I'd forgotten about (still sealed), I have a plan for what I'd like to make but have no experience with air dry clay, can anyone give me some tips? Or is it the same as oven bake clay?


Have a look at this  https://www.malaysiaclayart.com/blo...ference-between-polymer-clay-and-air-dry-clay

I've used both in the past - though it was a long time ago and things have probably moved on a lot since then! I preferred oven bake clay (FIMO was the main brand back then), especially as that came in colours and the air dry was either white or brown and you had to paint it. It was never a major hobby, though!

You do need to seriously consider sealing air dry clay, or it can start to crumble from both wet or heat. It also shrinks when it dries, which oven bake clays don't, and is more fragile in general I personally think.

Oh, and whatever you do, make sure you seal the leftover clay back in the bag and get all the air out, or you'll end up with an unintentional brick!  (experience speaking!  )


----------



## MilleD

Jesthar said:


> Have a look at this  https://www.malaysiaclayart.com/blo...ference-between-polymer-clay-and-air-dry-clay
> 
> I've used both in the past - though it was a long time ago and things have probably moved on a lot since then! I preferred oven bake clay (FIMO was the main brand back then), especially as that came in colours and the air dry was either white or brown and you had to paint it. It was never a major hobby, though!


FIMO is still a popular brand although 'artists' prefer the professional range..

There is also Sculpey, who do several different ranges - Premo! being the preferred for every day use I think.

Then there is Cernit which is my current personal favourite.

I also prefer the oven bake as you don't need to add colour afterwards so the techniques that can be used are vast.

Of course, if you don't need the colours and don't want to mess about oven baking, then air dry is perfect.


----------



## Jesthar

MilleD said:


> FIMO is still a popular brand although 'artists' prefer the professional range..
> 
> There is also Sculpey, who do several different ranges - Premo! being the preferred for every day use I think.
> 
> Then there is Cernit which is my current personal favourite.
> 
> I also prefer the oven bake as you don't need to add colour afterwards so the techniques that can be used are vast.
> 
> Of course, if you don't need the colours and don't want to mess about oven baking, then air dry is perfect.


From the looks of it even the air dried come in colours now - though not the smae range as the oven baked ranges.

Have you posted pics of your work? Been a while since I've visited this thread!


----------



## PawsOnMe

MilleD said:


> That's lovely. I love my punch stamps (if that's what they are?)...


Thank you  yeah I got some urban beader ones really cheap after the copyright scare (£25 for the uppers and lowers ) so just trying them out now. :Happy


----------



## MilleD

Jesthar said:


> From the looks of it even the air dried come in colours now - though not the smae range as the oven baked ranges.
> 
> Have you posted pics of your work? Been a while since I've visited this thread!


I've posted a few.

This is my Flickr feed where quite a lot of my stuff is (ignore the cat and flower photos )

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ForestWomble

MilleD said:


> Um, am I stating the obvious if I tell you that you dry it in air rather than the oven?


Yeah, I think I worked that one out for myself.  



MilleD said:


> Ok, and more helpfully:
> 
> https://www.sculpey.com/create/difference-between-polymer-clay-air-dry-clay/


Thank you.



Jesthar said:


> Have a look at this  https://www.malaysiaclayart.com/blo...ference-between-polymer-clay-and-air-dry-clay
> 
> I've used both in the past - though it was a long time ago and things have probably moved on a lot since then! I preferred oven bake clay (FIMO was the main brand back then), especially as that came in colours and the air dry was either white or brown and you had to paint it. It was never a major hobby, though!
> 
> You do need to seriously consider sealing air dry clay, or it can start to crumble from both wet or heat. It also shrinks when it dries, which oven bake clays don't, and is more fragile in general I personally think.
> 
> Oh, and whatever you do, make sure you seal the leftover clay back in the bag and get all the air out, or you'll end up with an unintentional brick!  (experience speaking!  )


Thank you.

Just from reading this I think oven baked sounds much better, but maybe as you say, air dry has improved since you used it, I shall find out!

That's good to know that it shrinks, I'll make sure to keep that in mind.

I shall remember to keep it sealed.


----------



## Jesthar

MilleD said:


> I've posted a few.
> 
> This is my Flickr feed where quite a lot of my stuff is (ignore the cat and flower photos )
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Wow, very impressive!  My results were rather more - er - blobby than that...  Then again, it was first gen FIMO (I was about 12 at the time, too), you had to pummel it for half an hour just to get it soft enough to make with...

I'd love to know how you do some of those ones that look like multiple overlays of patterns and colours! That wouldn't even have been dreamed of when I was playing with clay...


----------



## MilleD

Jesthar said:


> Wow, very impressive!  My results were rather more - er - blobby than that...  Then again, it was first gen FIMO (I was about 12 at the time, too), you had to pummel it for half an hour just to get it soft enough to make with...
> 
> I'd love to know how you do some of those ones that look like multiple overlays of patterns and colours! That wouldn't even have been dreamed of when I was playing with clay...


Thanks  I think the materials have improved vastly which is helpful 

Which ones do you mean?


----------



## Jesthar

MilleD said:


> Thanks  I think the materials have improved vastly which is helpful
> 
> Which ones do you mean?


This one in particular

__
https://flic.kr/p/29149336535

And I love the rainbow bangle with the gold inside


----------



## MilleD

Jesthar said:


> This one in particular
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/29149336535


These are from a free tutorial from Wired Orchid who makes the most beautifully coloured items. It's basically layers of alcohol inked stencils, starting with muted colours then getting brighter.

Here is her facebook page, she is pretty good https://www.facebook.com/wiredorchid/

That pic is actually showing an inadvertent error where I used the 50% opacity Cernit white ( on the right) and you can't tell until it's baked so it muted all the colours further and the backdrop was no longer white. Couldn't decide if I liked it or not 



Jesthar said:


> And I love the rainbow bangle with the gold inside


Thanks  That's a technique where the clay (skinner blend) is torn and stuck onto another sheet and made into a veneer.

I really must get back to the polymer, not touched it for about 18 months.


----------



## MilleD

@Jesthar I've found the tutorial. It uses ink pads too, I'd forgotten that - I bought a load of the tiny little ones for use with clay.

https://www.stencilgirltalk.com/2016/02/creating-jewelry-with-stencils-tutorial.html


----------



## Jesthar

MilleD said:


> @Jesthar I've found the tutorial. It uses ink pads too, I'd forgotten that - I bought a load of the tiny little ones for use with clay.
> 
> https://www.stencilgirltalk.com/2016/02/creating-jewelry-with-stencils-tutorial.html


Thanks, that's stunning stuff! *sigh* One of my biggest problems is I want to do ALL THE CRAFTS!!! (Well, within reason...) I know I can't, but I can dream...

Currently my main 'want to do more of' is glass etching (sandblasting) - I did these at my favourite craft hotel the other week:

Front:







Back:









Front:








Back:









Front:








Back:









I've done others with masking tape, regular craft stamps and stickers, but for these I made the stencil designs myself on a craft cutter I just splashed out on...

I'd love to to be able to do these at home, to be honest, but I'd have to splash out a bit to get the necessary kit!


----------



## MilleD

Jesthar said:


> Thanks, that's stunning stuff! *sigh* One of my biggest problems is I want to do ALL THE CRAFTS!!! (Well, within reason...) I know I can't, but I can dream...
> 
> Currently my main 'want to do more of' is glass etching (sandblasting) - I did these at my favourite craft hotel the other week:
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done others with masking tape, regular craft stamps and stickers, but for these I made the stencil designs myself on a craft cutter I just splashed out on...
> 
> I'd love to to be able to do these at home, to be honest, but I'd have to splash out a bit to get the necessary kit!


Oh, I know that feeling about doing all the crafts! I've got so much stuff now I don't know where to turn 

I absolutely love the tumblers - what piece of equipment does the etching?


----------



## Jesthar

MilleD said:


> Oh, I know that feeling about doing all the crafts! I've got so much stuff now I don't know where to turn
> 
> I absolutely love the tumblers - what piece of equipment does the etching?


You use a sandblaster gun in a cabinet. A moderately hefty air compresser shoots out a stream of air and sanblasting media through the gun to etch into the areas of glass unprotected by a stencil or masking tape, so they go cloudy whilst the rest stays clear

Here are the other sets I did on holiday, these just using regular craft stickers and masking tape:

Front :








Back:








Front:








Back:


----------



## Tawny75

My latest blanket, this is for my nephew, he has Aspergers and green is his favourite colour soI got 13 different shades of green and he put them in the order he wanted.


----------



## Jesthar

Tawny75 said:


> My latest blanket, this is for my nephew, he has Aspergers and green is his favourite colour soI got 13 different shades of green and he put them in the order he wanted.
> 
> View attachment 413272
> View attachment 413273
> View attachment 413274
> View attachment 413275


Oh, how lovely! Curious, what's the button for?


----------



## Tawny75

Jesthar said:


> Oh, how lovely! Curious, what's the button for?


Nothing, it is a decorative one that says Handmade with Love on it


----------



## Jesthar

Tawny75 said:


> Nothing, it is a decorative one that says Handmade with Love on it
> 
> View attachment 413276


Aw, nice touch!


----------



## MilleD

I forgot to post this when I finished it.

Hand set Labradorite cabochon on kumihimo braid.


----------



## Rosie64

I have just finished making this for Chips Walker who is getting Married next month , I hope she likes it .


----------



## PawsOnMe

First christmas gift finished for my disney loving best friend.


----------



## MilleD

PawsOnMe said:


> First christmas gift finished for my disney loving best friend.
> View attachment 413997


Is that the octopus woman from Little Mermaid? Very nice.

My little sister had to sit on my knee when I took her to see it as she terrified her.


----------



## PawsOnMe

MilleD said:


> Is that the octopus woman from Little Mermaid? Very nice.
> 
> My little sister had to sit on my knee when I took her to see it as she terrified her.


Yeah Ursula, thanks  Aw haha bless her!


----------



## TriTri

My niece brought some Disney fabric over this weekend, wanting help to make a cushion for her friend. I suggested we also make some bunting for her friend with some of the leftover fabric....


----------



## MilleD

Finally got round to finish a carrier bead bracelet. Not a good type of bead for my complete lack of completer finisher skills


----------



## Zayna

Some lovely work on here!
I've recently got back into clay modelling, here's a few pieces I've done.. I'm fairly happy with how they have turned out although I still need practice!


----------



## Beth78

I bought a tote bag and painted on of my hens on it.








The looks abit evil


----------



## TriTri

Beth78 said:


> I bought a tote bag and painted on of my hens on it.
> View attachment 419782
> 
> The looks abit evil


That's very good. I wish I could paint half as good as you do :Chicken


----------



## PawsOnMe

First christmas gift, a little bag charm for my mum. Haven't really made anything in a while, pretty much lost my crafty mojo! Hoping this is a sign its coming back though


----------



## Beth78

PawsOnMe said:


> First christmas gift, a little bag charm for my mum. Haven't really made anything in a while, pretty much lost my crafty mojo! Hoping this is a sign its coming back though
> View attachment 422382


Is that a forgetmenot?
So sweet.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Beth78 said:


> Is that a forgetmenot?
> So sweet.


Yes it is, they're my mum's favourite flower.


----------



## pinklizzy

Tried with painting part of my secret santa gift for work this year, I think I've spent too long looking at it now and need opinions on where I need to change it!


----------



## PawsOnMe

pinklizzy said:


> View attachment 422960
> 
> 
> Tried with painting part of my secret santa gift for work this year, I think I've spent too long looking at it now and need opinions on where I need to change it!


Love the eyes, I'd make the nose a bit more in proportion to the rest of the face so make it slightly bigger. Lovely idea for a secret santa gift


----------



## pinklizzy

Thank you, I'll try and make her nose a bit bigger!


----------



## PawsOnMe

My first go with polymer clay, a little mouse. Was much harder than I was expecting it to be, but was very relaxing to do


----------



## pinklizzy

@PawsOnMe that's adorable!


----------



## PawsOnMe

pinklizzy said:


> @PawsOnMe that's adorable!


Thank you :Happy


----------



## Dinanona

Aw yeah! Awesome thread. 
I should share here something of mine once apon a time. :Joyful


----------



## MilleD

PawsOnMe said:


> My first go with polymer clay, a little mouse. Was much harder than I was expecting it to be, but was very relaxing to do
> View attachment 423252


Harder than it looks isn't it?

I've had a resurgence of interest in polymer recently. Need to get back to it


----------



## PawsOnMe

MilleD said:


> Harder than it looks isn't it?
> 
> I've had a resurgence of interest in polymer recently. Need to get back to it


Yeah extremely! Took me a while to work out how to get the clay to go nicely (ish) over my tinfoil core and then smoothing everything out without getting dog hairs and fluff stuck in it! Would love to see photos of your clay makes when you get back into it or any tips you have!


----------



## MilleD

PawsOnMe said:


> Yeah extremely! Took me a while to work out how to get the clay to go nicely (ish) over my tinfoil core and then smoothing everything out without getting dog hairs and fluff stuck in it! Would love to see photos of your clay makes when you get back into it or any tips you have!


Baby wipes. Cleans off the outer layer of your clay once finished.

Oven thermometer is a must ( I bake in a halogen so can see it easily without opening).

Prepare to sand off your fingertips if the piece needs refining after baking, much easier before 

I'll post some when I get back in the groove


----------



## PawsOnMe

MilleD said:


> Baby wipes. Cleans off the outer layer of your clay once finished.
> 
> Oven thermometer is a must ( I bake in a halogen so can see it easily without opening).
> 
> Prepare to sand off your fingertips if the piece needs refining after baking, much easier before
> 
> I'll post some when I get back in the groove


Very helpful, thank you! :Happy I'd have never thought to sand to smooth/refine, sounds good though.


----------



## MilleD

PawsOnMe said:


> Very helpful, thank you! :Happy I'd have never thought to sand to smooth/refine, sounds good though.


Wet and dry automotive paper is best, used wet. Very fine grit. It's tedious but can make a huge difference to the final result.


----------



## MilleD

Christmas present for my sister, silver metal clay stamped, fired, polished then domed with a dapping block


----------



## PawsOnMe

MilleD said:


> Christmas present for my sister, silver metal clay stamped, fired, polished then domed with a dapping block
> 
> View attachment 427311


Stunning!


----------



## MilleD

PawsOnMe said:


> Stunning!


Thanks :Happy


----------



## Beth78

Drew a picture of the handsome chap I'm looking after at the moment, I hope his family like it.


----------



## MilleD

It's my step mother's birthday so made her a bracelet. She has brain stem sarcoidosis which gives her RA symptoms so I wanted something that was adjustable and comfortable, but wanted something a little more elegant than beads knotted on thread. So I did a bit of an amalgamation of techniques. Aquamarine as march's birthstone.


----------



## PawsOnMe

My mum and I have spent the morning painting stones for the front garden to mix in with the other pebbles.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> My mum and I have spent the morning painting stones for the front garden to mix in with the other pebbles.
> View attachment 432968


I really like these. My favourite is the one on the far right top row, little animal in the raincoat, but they are all lovely. 
Do you have to do anything special or do you just use ordinary paint etc? Do you need to put a protective 'cover' over the top like varnish for example?


----------



## PawsOnMe

ForestWomble said:


> I really like these. My favourite is the one on the far right top row, little animal in the raincoat, but they are all lovely.
> Do you have to do anything special or do you just use ordinary paint etc? Do you need to put a protective 'cover' over the top like varnish for example?


Thank you, we used acrylic paints and we're going to seal them with an outdoor varnish.


----------



## ForestWomble

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you, we used acrylic paints and we're going to seal them with an outdoor varnish.


Thank you. I'm thinking I might give this a go, sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## Risas

I've done embroidered cards - the angle and hedgehog - I actually made the pattern for the hedgehog to. I do others just dont have them on my phone.
And small crocheted hats (modeled by my african pygmy hedgehog-APH) they work on a lot of small pets hamsters mice, even bearded dragons so I was told by someone I sold one to. 

BEFORE ANY COMMENTS ARE MADE!
African pygmy hedgehogs are the only hedgehog you can have as a pet, they will die if in the wild as they can't hibernate. It is not cruel to keep them. And she has the best possible care anyone can give a pet! Not interested in anyone trying to 5ell me otherwise.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan

PawsOnMe said:


> My mum and I have spent the morning painting stones for the front garden to mix in with the other pebbles.
> View attachment 432968


They are amazing. I love the bee one and the desert... wow


----------



## George Duke-Cohan

Risas said:


> I've done embroidered cards - the angle and hedgehog - I actually made the pattern for the hedgehog to. I do others just dont have them on my phone.
> And small crocheted hats (modeled by my african pygmy hedgehog-APH) they work on a lot of small pets hamsters mice, even bearded dragons so I was told by someone I sold one to.
> 
> BEFORE ANY COMMENTS ARE MADE!
> African pygmy hedgehogs are the only hedgehog you can have as a pet, they will die if in the wild as they can't hibernate. It is not cruel to keep them. And she has the best possible care anyone can give a pet! Not interested in anyone trying to 5ell me otherwise.


O M G the hedgehog is so cute... I love the elf hat. Goodness me what is it like taking care of one? Are they easy or hard. I have seen them on BBC spring watch and other programs. What do they do all day? O and is it true that they like little tummy tubs.


----------



## SusieRainbow

PawsOnMe said:


> My mum and I have spent the morning painting stones for the front garden to mix in with the other pebbles.
> View attachment 432968


I love your stones ! I've just done one to put in Tango's rose pot , it has her name +, years of birth and death on it. 
Will post a photo tomorrow, bit dark now .


----------



## PawsOnMe

George Duke-Cohan said:


> They are amazing. I love the bee one and the desert... wow


Thank you 


SusieRainbow said:


> I love your stones ! I've just done one to put in Tango's rose pot , it has her name +, years of birth and death on it.
> Will post a photo tomorrow, bit dark now .


Thank you, I'm looking forward to seeing the photo, sounds a lovely way to remember her with the rose pot.


----------



## Risas

George Duke-Cohan said:


> O M G the hedgehog is so cute... I love the elf hat. Goodness me what is it like taking care of one? Are they easy or hard. I have seen them on BBC spring watch and other programs. What do they do all day? O and is it true that they like little tummy tubs.


She is, her name is Holly.
They are pretty easy in some things and they are wonderful, mine loves cuddles but some just wanna run all over you and a nightmare in others! They have wheels to ensure they get the exercise - as they run they poo! That is a nightmare to clean (although Holly is pretty clean compared to others) And cutting their nails is a huge fight, you cant just take them to a vet or groomer like a dog or cat you have to do it yourself! Loads put up a fight about it because they hate!! And boys have "boy time" (pleasing themself) they make a right mess (I wont own a boy becaise cleaning thay up daily, I just dont want to do that) They sleep all day but they are super active at night but they dont really make much noise (not that I found anyway) some come out to snack in the day but only a short fee seconds.
Holly isnt that keen on belly rubs but likes her face stroked, some love their belly rubs! They are all different. Some dont like either belly rubs or face strokes but love a nice back massage.

Though looking after a injured wild hog and an african pygmy hedgehog is totally different (so a lot say) their care and needs are totally different.


----------



## George Duke-Cohan

Risas said:


> She is, her name is Holly.
> They are pretty easy in some things and they are wonderful, mine loves cuddles but some just wanna run all over you and a nightmare in others! They have wheels to ensure they get the exercise - as they run they poo! That is a nightmare to clean (although Holly is pretty clean compared to others) And cutting their nails is a huge fight, you cant just take them to a vet or groomer like a dog or cat you have to do it yourself! Loads put up a fight about it because they hate!! And boys have "boy time" (pleasing themself) they make a right mess (I wont own a boy becaise cleaning thay up daily, I just dont want to do that) They sleep all day but they are super active at night but they dont really make much noise (not that I found anyway) some come out to snack in the day but only a short fee seconds.
> Holly isnt that keen on belly rubs but likes her face stroked, some love their belly rubs! They are all different. Some dont like either belly rubs or face strokes but love a nice back massage.
> 
> Though looking after a injured wild hog and an african pygmy hedgehog is totally different (so a lot say) their care and needs are totally different.


That is so sweet. Welcome for looking after the injured ones, we need more people to do this because the hog population is in decline and let's be real, they are cute and they are so vital for our ecosystem. Keep it up and post more pics of your adorable friends.

Can't wait for your next batch of cuteness. Give Holly a face rub from me and tell her she is cute and also has a new found love for pygmy hedgehog.


----------



## SusieRainbow

This is a stone I painted to put with Tango's rose ( tottering-by-gently)


----------



## Guest

MilleD said:


> It's my step mother's birthday so made her a bracelet. She has brain stem sarcoidosis which gives her RA symptoms so I wanted something that was adjustable and comfortable, but wanted something a little more elegant than beads knotted on thread. So I did a bit of an amalgamation of techniques. Aquamarine as march's birthstone.
> 
> View attachment 432960


That's stunning, I love it!



SusieRainbow said:


> This is a stone I painted to put with Tango's rose ( tottering-by-gently)
> 
> View attachment 433865


What a lovely idea 

I've been so crazily busy lately that I'm really missing quilting. I started a scrap quilt at the start of the year for my spare bed, using only fabric that I already had, but progress has stalled. I've also got a couple of others in the planning stages but just need the time to actually make them!


----------



## Guest

My first Coronavirus quilt. It's not my usual style but I can't get deliveries since we're in state of emergency so I have to make do with what I've got. I've had this fabric for ages but never had enough of it for a proper sized quilt, so just made a little throw for the sofa. I have another scrap quilt in the works too!


----------



## MilleD

@McKenzie , that is really pretty. Love it.


----------



## Guest

And this is Coronavirus Quilt #2. Made completely from scraps. I didn't love making this one, and I don't particularly love the finished product, but it does brighten up my spare bedroom.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Since I have plenty of time on my hands I've finally gotten around to painting and doing up this vintage sewing box. It was a gift from an elderly lady a few years ago, she used to enjoy seeing my crafts- since she was a very crafty lady herself- and wanted to see it done up but sadly died soon after giving it to me.

















Now just got to fill it up with all my sewing things


----------



## Beth78

I've used my isolation boredom to knit Whisp a house collar


----------



## MilleD

After having had a gentle kick up the bum by @lullabydream , I buckled down and managed to make something on Good Friday. Haven't quite managed to get back to polymer clay yet, but sat in the garden and made a bracelet. The cat charm was from @Ceiling Kitty in her Secret Santa the year before last.

Hope you like.

Labradorite Bracelet by Claire , on Flickr


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> After having had a gentle kick up the bum by @lullabydream , I buckled down and managed to make something on Good Friday. Haven't quite managed to get back to polymer clay yet, but sat in the garden and made a bracelet. The cat charm was from @Ceiling Kitty in her Secret Santa the year before last.
> 
> Hope you like.
> 
> Labradorite Bracelet by Claire , on Flickr


Gorgeous!


----------



## Rosie64

I have just finished making these 2 stationary sets for a couple of friends that still write letters , they contain matching writing paper , notelets and envelopes


----------



## PawsOnMe

Did a bit of sewing today and made a table cloth and a shopping bag out of a curtain.


----------



## Faoladh

Hello fellow crafty people.I've tried many different mediums but right now I am focusing on my digitally painted pet portraits and felting, only all my felted items are made out of cat and/or dog hair, including the purse in my avatar.

View media item 79318View media item 79319


----------



## Mollie S

I spent my time during lockdown drawing - something which I hadn't done for years. After a few people saying that I should sell my drawing, I started an instagram account and now do hand drawn pet portraits.


----------



## Faoladh

Mollie S said:


> I spent my time during lockdown drawing - something which I hadn't done for years. After a few people saying that I should sell my drawing, I started an instagram account and now do hand drawn pet portraits.


Very nice avatar; is that watercolour? I never quite got the hang of those but used to like experimenting with using chalk pastels in a similar way to watercolour pencils. I would outline the parts of the image I wanted the most saturated or with shadow then used a wet paintbrush to paint with the pastels and create gradients


----------



## Mollie S

Faoladh said:


> Very nice avatar; is that watercolour? I never quite got the hang of those but used to like experimenting with using chalk pastels in a similar way to watercolour pencils. I would outline the parts of the image I wanted the most saturated or with shadow then used a wet paintbrush to paint with the pastels and create gradients


Hi Thanks my avatar is an example of my work. It is actually Faber Castell Polychromos Pencils which are oil based. I have tried watercolour painting too but like the polychromos best


----------



## Faoladh

Mollie S said:


> Hi Thanks my avatar is an example of my work. It is actually Faber Castell Polychromos Pencils which are oil based. I have tried watercolour painting too but like the polychromos best


Oh cool, I'd not heard of those; they seem to give really good results without all the mess, faff and long drying time of oil paints. Looks great!






Painstaking process. Not quite sure why I torture myself with this medium sometimes :Banghead


----------



## Mollie S

Faoladh said:


> Oh cool, I'd not heard of those; they seem to give really good results without all the mess, faff and long drying time of oil paints. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painstaking process. Not quite sure why I torture myself with this medium sometimes :Banghead


----------



## Mollie S

They do give good results but are also a slow process as it takes many layers to get a realistic look. There are at least 12 hours work in each portrait but I think its worth it for the results. Your process looks very intensive and unique - lovely work!!


----------



## Beth78

Picked up a pen for the 1st time in ages and drew some squiggles. Forgot how peaceful it is to just draw.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Made a start on christmas presents. This one is for my grandma of her dog Winnie. The hole placement is a little unfortunate in this one but with a white ribbon it shouldnt look too bad once it's on the wall.


----------



## queeniz

redroses2106 said:


> should we have one?
> it seems lots of artsy/crafty people on the forum and I love seeing what everyone makes, would it be an idea to maybe have a thread to showcase all things crafty? do you have anything crafty you want to show off?  pop it below


_It's good you keep busy _


----------



## cat001

My niece recently got me a 3D pen for my birthday so I've been testing it out. I did a sketch based on a picture I took of Mbezi, (a zebra that lives on a reserve in South Africa), then used the 3D pen to draw it. I also made it glow-in-the-dark too. The lady that runs the reserve said she'd love to have it so will be hand delivering it when lockdown ends.


----------



## Faoladh

Beth78 said:


> Picked up a pen for the 1st time in ages and drew some squiggles. Forgot how peaceful it is to just draw.
> View attachment 450521


 Wow that's interesting. It's like the moire effect you get with digital video or the sort of visual disturbances I get when I'm extremely tired. You have a very steady hand.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I'm making a start on christmas gifts.








This one for my uncle who is a huge walking dead fan.








And this for my friend who asked for something spooky, I'm too much of a wimp to do a proper oujia board (seen too many horror movies!) So a cat version it is 

Got so many yet to do! (Mainly doing a handmade christmas this year )


----------



## Faoladh

PawsOnMe said:


> I'm making a start on christmas gifts.
> View attachment 455366
> 
> This one for my uncle who is a huge walking dead fan.
> View attachment 455367
> 
> And this for my friend who asked for something spooky, I'm too much of a wimp to do a proper oujia board (seen too many horror movies!) So a cat version it is
> 
> Got so many yet to do! (Mainly doing a handmade christmas this year )


I wish I had such a steady hand and with such an unforgiving material a sight inconsistency in pressure and you can't erase it. The values are really, really well done on the Walking dead one. Do you freehand them or make a really clean stencil with carbon paper or something? I think the catified Ouja board was a great idea for the humour and the personal safety of everyone involved.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Faoladh said:


> I wish I had such a steady hand and with such an unforgiving material a sight inconsistency in pressure and you can't erase it. The values are really, really well done on the Walking dead one. Do you freehand them or make a really clean stencil with carbon paper or something? I think the catified Ouja board was a great idea for the humour and the personal safety of everyone involved.


The Walking Dead one was freehand except for the writing which I used graphite paper to transfer (I'm rubbish at writing freehand :Shy), I start with the eyes and work my way outwards, the mouth was really out of my comfort zone but I'm happy with how it turned out


----------



## MilleD

I've got round to making a few things. Ordered some gorgeous new leather and made this.










And my other half wanted me to help him cover some foam inserts for a bag for his music kit so I got him to do the sewing, and as he was feeling adventurous I asked if he wanted to make a mask his mum had asked for. I cut out the pattern and guided him, but he did all the sewing. I think he's quite proud of it


----------



## Dimwit

Earlier this year I started making these little critters for premature babies (through https://www.octopusforapreemie.com/)


----------



## MilleD

Made a necklace. Started it ages ago but only now got round to finishing it. My favourite gem Labradorite and rose quartz on cooper.


----------



## Faoladh

MilleD said:


> Made a necklace. Started it ages ago but only now got round to finishing it. My favourite gem Labradorite and rose quartz on cooper.
> 
> View attachment 456256


Feminine but classy, fancy but understated- I love it. reminded me of this dress and would go well with it


----------



## MilleD

Faoladh said:


> Feminine but classy, fancy but understated- I love it. reminded me of this dress and would go well with it


Thanks. You're right, the greys and pinks would go well


----------



## PawsOnMe

Two more gifts finished. 








A ohana (means family) necklace for my lilo and stitch loving friend.








And a quick little bag charm for my best friend.


----------



## Faoladh

I hope they don't mind me sharing latest work. The first one was trying out a faster, looser style 
View media item 79409View media item 79468


----------



## Guest

Just a couple of gift bags but they were fun to make 










I love this fabric. It's been sitting in my stash for ages so I'm happy I've finally used it for something.


----------



## Guest

And a couple of mug mats. I don't love them and they're a bit messy but hopefully my Mum liked them.


----------



## LittleEms

Finished this yesterday in time to gift to my sister today


----------



## PawsOnMe

Some recent woodburns I've finished


----------



## Guest

Finally finished my snowflake quilt. You can't tell from the photo but the binding is sparkly


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> Finally finished my snowflake quilt. You can't tell from the photo but the binding is sparkly
> 
> View attachment 459978


Gorgeous quilt! You're very talented


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Gorgeous quilt! You're very talented


Thank you  I love sewing, just starting on a cushion cover for my new chair  I tried to learn to crochet though and was rubbish!


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> Thank you  I love sewing, just starting on a cushion cover for my new chair  I tried to learn to crochet though and was rubbish!


I can do basic hand sewing and love my little machine too for making dog collars and other small sewing projects, I had a go doing a patchwork cushion last year and was nearly pulling my hair out whilst I was doing it :Shy


----------



## Michael Frick

I love DIYs. I recycle my old clothes and make rugs or mats. I don't have any pics yet because I'm using my laptop and don't have anything to connect to my camera.


----------



## PawsOnMe

My friend bas just had a baby boy so I couldn't resist having a go at crocheting him a toy, I'm very rusty at crocheting (so much so I had to look up the terms again and simple stitches to refresh my memory!) 
Here's Mr Lamb 
















He's very poseable! Just hope my friend and her baby likes it :Happy


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> My friend bas just had a baby boy so I couldn't resist having a go at crocheting him a toy, I'm very rusty at crocheting (so much so I had to look up the terms again and simple stitches to refresh my memory!)
> Here's Mr Lamb
> View attachment 461189
> 
> View attachment 461188
> 
> He's very poseable! Just hope my friend and her baby likes it :Happy


So cute!!! As a failed crochet-er I'm very, very impressed!

All I've done lately is a couple of new collars for Kenz.


----------



## PawsOnMe

McKenzie said:


> So cute!!! As a failed crochet-er I'm very, very impressed!
> 
> All I've done lately is a couple of new collars for Kenz.
> 
> View attachment 461195


Thank you  
Love your collars, so summery


----------



## PawsOnMe

Meerkat woodburn I've just finished. First time doing a dark background and really happy with the effect


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 461649
> 
> Meerkat woodburn I've just finished. First time doing a dark background and really happy with the effect


Really beautiful!


----------



## PawsOnMe

lullabydream said:


> Really beautiful!


Thank you Lullabydream, Think this is one of my favourites i've done


----------



## Marie24

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 461649
> 
> Meerkat woodburn I've just finished. First time doing a dark background and really happy with the effect


Thats absolutely fantastic,so beautiful


----------



## PawsOnMe

Marie24 said:


> Thats absolutely fantastic,so beautiful


Thank you


----------



## ebonycat

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 461649
> 
> Meerkat woodburn I've just finished. First time doing a dark background and really happy with the effect


Wow that's stunning x


----------



## PawsOnMe

ebonycat said:


> Wow that's stunning x


Thank you


----------



## Dimwit

My latest batch of octopuses ready to go off to their new homes









and this little chap I made to keep me company at work









And my first attempt at needle felting


----------



## Guest

I made this teeny fabric box as a practice for a couple of Easter ones I have planned for some kids I know. I'm quite smitten with it!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Dimwit said:


> My latest batch of octopuses ready to go off to their new homes
> View attachment 462368
> 
> 
> and this little chap I made to keep me company at work
> View attachment 462370
> 
> 
> And my first attempt at needle felting


I love your crochet sloth!



McKenzie said:


> I made this teeny fabric box as a practice for a couple of Easter ones I have planned for some kids I know. I'm quite smitten with it!
> 
> View attachment 465132
> 
> 
> View attachment 465131


That's lovely, I really like the sock patterned fabric!


----------



## MilleD

I've been purchasing some lovely fabrics recently (far too many really) and made some face masks and then thought I might like to try my hand at making a bag.

I really wish I hadn't aimed my sights so high with what I chose as my first ever proper project (and I don't really sew either ).

It truly was above my skill level, and went horribly wrong at the end, but it's finished. It's called the Magdalena by Oro Rosa Patterns.


----------



## Cully

Can anyone tell me a basic knitting pattern for leg warmers? 
My fingers get stiff with arthritis but I'd love to be able to make some simple adult leg warmers, preferably using baby wool.
I'd be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## raysmyheart

McKenzie said:


> I made this teeny fabric box as a practice for a couple of Easter ones I have planned for some kids I know. I'm quite smitten with it!
> 
> View attachment 465132
> 
> 
> View attachment 465131


 I love how you used the fabric pattern here @McKenzie, and what a wonderful idea the boxes are for gifts!


----------



## PawsOnMe

MilleD said:


> I've been purchasing some lovely fabrics recently (far too many really) and made some face masks and then thought I might like to try my hand at making a bag.
> 
> I really wish I hadn't aimed my sights so high with what I chose as my first ever proper project (and I don't really sew either ).
> 
> It truly was above my skill level, and went horribly wrong at the end, but it's finished. It's called the Magdalena by Oro Rosa Patterns.
> 
> View attachment 465233


That is truly beautiful!


----------



## Raleigh

MilleD said:


> I've been purchasing some lovely fabrics recently (far too many really) and made some face masks and then thought I might like to try my hand at making a bag.
> 
> I really wish I hadn't aimed my sights so high with what I chose as my first ever proper project (and I don't really sew either ).
> 
> It truly was above my skill level, and went horribly wrong at the end, but it's finished. It's called the Magdalena by Oro Rosa Patterns.


Horribly wrong? I wouldn't have batted an eye if you'd said you bought it from a boutique! It looks fantastic, and the fabric is so colourful. Very sixties chic!


----------



## MilleD

PawsOnMe said:


> That is truly beautiful!


Aww, thank you.


----------



## MilleD

Raleigh said:


> Horribly wrong? I wouldn't have batted an eye if you'd said you bought it from a boutique! It looks fantastic, and the fabric is so colourful. Very sixties chic!


As long as no-one looks very close 

The fabric is by Alison Glass I believe, it is gorgeous.

Thanks


----------



## raysmyheart

MilleD said:


> I've been purchasing some lovely fabrics recently (far too many really) and made some face masks and then thought I might like to try my hand at making a bag.
> 
> I really wish I hadn't aimed my sights so high with what I chose as my first ever proper project (and I don't really sew either ).
> 
> It truly was above my skill level, and went horribly wrong at the end, but it's finished. It's called the Magdalena by Oro Rosa Patterns.
> 
> View attachment 465233


This bag is gorgeous @MilleD ! When I read it was your first bag you made, I could not believe it!

I know what you mean about buying too many fabrics as when I used to sew I was always so many fabrics ahead of what I could make.
The fabric is beautiful and a truly beautiful bag you have created @MilleD .


----------



## Guest

Here are the ones for two girls I know. I made them bigger than my practice one but now wish I had stuck with the same size. Never mind, hopefully they'll like them.

The lining fabric is glittery


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Super cute @McKenzie - I loved the little bags you made, too. Might have to learn how to do those. I *may* have just ordered a load more cat patterned fabric (oh Lewis & Irene, how I love your fabrics).

I am really a complete beginner (can just about sew an envelope cushion cover and bunting!) - but we are hopefully going to convert our smallest bedroom into some kind of craft room for me. Currently everything is in the dining room, which annoys me. We only have us (and Oscar), so don't need the bedroom to be a bedroom - it's only been slept in three times in teary seven years so husband thinks it should be put to better use. I think if I have stuff in there properly, I will be able to just pop in and do a bit of sewing here and there - whereas now it's all a bit of a faff. I'd like to try to learn to follow a pattern and make a skirt, that's my aim. I have some fabric which is hula cats which I REALLY want to make a skirt from...maybe by Summer 2024, hehe.

Just need IKEA to open and for them to get the Alex range back in and I'll be good to go. Hopefully I won't miss the fact that it's a bedroom too much, Oscar never sleeps in that bedroom, so it's not going to bother him too much.


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Super cute @McKenzie - I loved the little bags you made, too. Might have to learn how to do those. I *may* have just ordered a load more cat patterned fabric (oh Lewis & Irene, how I love your fabrics).


There's loads of easy styles of bags on pinterest and youtube which require very little skill provided you can follow instructions. I LOVE buying fabric so make loads of little bags and fabric boxes in different styles when I'm not feeling up to quilting. Basically any time I need to give someone a gift I make a fabric bag for it!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cully said:


> Can anyone tell me a basic knitting pattern for leg warmers?
> My fingers get stiff with arthritis but I'd love to be able to make some simple adult leg warmers, preferably using baby wool.
> I'd be grateful for any suggestions.


There are loads on-line if you google 'knitted legwarmer patterns'


----------



## Mrs Funkin

McKenzie said:


> There's loads of easy styles of bags on pinterest and youtube which require very little skill provided you can follow instructions. I LOVE buying fabric so make loads of little bags and fabric boxes in different styles when I'm not feeling up to quilting. Basically any time I need to give someone a gift I make a fabric bag for it!


What I really need is someone to sit with me and talk me through step by step  Pop in the teleporter, please, hehe.


----------



## MilleD

raysmyheart said:


> This bag is gorgeous @MilleD ! When I read it was your first bag you made, I could not believe it!
> 
> I know what you mean about buying too many fabrics as when I used to sew I was always so many fabrics ahead of what I could make.
> The fabric is beautiful and a truly beautiful bag you have created @MilleD .


Thank you so much!


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am really a complete beginner (can just about sew an envelope cushion cover and bunting!).


I've only ever made one canvas tote, some face masks and a pair of curtains in 1997, but following the instructions, I managed to make what turns out was quite a complicated bag.

I posted in on the Facebook page for the pattern and apparently, circular and rivets are supposed to be tricky. I suppose you don't know that if you are a beginner 

If you really want to fall into the fabric rabbit hole, here's a Facebook page. I'm sorry 

Tania fabric | Facebook


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just need IKEA to open and for them to get the Alex range back in and I'll be good to go..


Yes! I love these.


----------



## MilleD

I have one of these on my list to make next sturdy fabric basket - lillyella

I just need to get my head around interfacing and stabilisers. They are a minefield! Especially when a lot of patterns are american and you can't get the stuff they specify. I'm getting info on alternatives in the EU.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! My bunting has made it onto our summerhouse


----------



## raysmyheart

McKenzie said:


> Here are the ones for two girls I know. I made them bigger than my practice one but now wish I had stuck with the same size. Never mind, hopefully they'll like them.
> 
> The lining fabric is glittery
> 
> View attachment 465682


I love these! They are adorable!


----------



## cat001

I recently finished my friends birthday present, a glow-in-the-dark Care Bear, which I drew with my 3D pen then painted with glow pigment.


----------



## lullabydream

MilleD said:


> Yes! I love these.
> 
> View attachment 465714


No ooooo... Youtube influences have these!!!!


----------



## cat001

Inspired by my time in South Africa, I've been working on a few projects...

Picture









PLA print









Resin print









Now working on a Rhino









Also recently finished my nieces picture, she wanted me to paint her dog for her.


----------



## Acidic Angel

I can't remember if I ever posted on here, but I figured I probably should... I like to do paint pours, sometimes on strange shapes to be honest!

Here's my current completed ones, these are the ones that are poured, sealed and cleaned up around the edges, though the leaf shape is the most recently sealed one and was difficult to clean up the edges on due to all the tiny areas. I'm also not sure about how it turned out, looked decent until it dried, then really went a bit ehh. I like to work with metallics, which makes getting accurate photos hard sadly, but I did my best with the sun. The darker butterfly shape has holo glitter on it, which shows up so much better in video form than photo form.


----------



## Raleigh

Acidic Angel said:


> I can't remember if I ever posted on here, but I figured I probably should... I like to do paint pours, sometimes on strange shapes to be honest!


I love pour painting! The stranger the shapes, the better.  The dark butterfly looks absolutely fantastic, and I love the colours on the leaf and the second image in (and all the others as well, let's be honest). You've definitely inspired me to try out holo glitter the next time I get out the paints.


----------



## Acidic Angel

Raleigh said:


> I love pour painting! The stranger the shapes, the better.  The dark butterfly looks absolutely fantastic, and I love the colours on the leaf and the second image in (and all the others as well, let's be honest). You've definitely inspired me to try out holo glitter the next time I get out the paints.


Thank you! 
The holo glitter really adds something to them for sure! Especially in the sun or under direct light.

My neighbour is having the leaf as a decoration for her bedroom as she loves it lol.


----------



## LinznMilly

I've got a little secret to share.

I've been wanting a sewing machine for years, and with not much to do all day currently, I decided to indulge. Arrived on Saturday and got straight to work.

First attempt was rubbish 









But soon I learned how to make simple shapes;









On this one too, I was trying out various different stitches because my machine has 12 of them, so why not? :Smug )









First attempt to stitch two pieces of fabric together;









And finally actually made a little pouch... Not much, but it's something :Smuggrin;

















Now I'm thinking of buying fabric (this blue fabric is an old uniform for a company that's gone out of business) and trying simple cushions and maybe simple dog toys for Milly. :Woot

My dad has already prebooked me for mending his clothes. :Shifty


----------



## Guest

LinznMilly said:


> I've got a little secret to share.
> 
> I've been wanting a sewing machine for years, and with not much to do all day currently, I decided to indulge. Arrived on Saturday and got straight to work.
> 
> First attempt was rubbish
> View attachment 468047
> 
> 
> But soon I learned how to make simple shapes;
> View attachment 468048
> 
> 
> On this one too, I was trying out various different stitches because my machine has 12 of them, so why not? :Smug )
> View attachment 468049
> 
> 
> First attempt to stitch two pieces of fabric together;
> View attachment 468050
> 
> 
> And finally actually made a little pouch... Not much, but it's something :Smuggrin;
> View attachment 468051
> 
> View attachment 468052
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking of buying fabric (this blue fabric is an old uniform for a company that's gone out of business) and trying simple cushions and maybe simple dog toys for Milly. :Woot
> 
> My dad has already prebooked me for mending his clothes. :Shifty


Bags are easy to make too - either drawstring or tote. Plus they make great gifts.


----------



## LinznMilly

McKenzie said:


> Bags are easy to make too - either drawstring or tote. Plus they make great gifts.


Yes, I went back a few pages and saw yours. You're very talented.  Very pretty. I think I could do a tote, but drawstring?


----------



## MilleD

lullabydream said:


> No ooooo... Youtube influences have these!!!!


Who??


----------



## Bethanjane22

MilleD said:


> Who??


I love the Ikea Alex drawers, they are very popular with beauty youtubers, bloggers and influencers as they are very well suited to makeup storage. I personally love them.


----------



## MilleD

Bethanjane22 said:


> I love the Ikea Alex drawers, they are very popular with beauty youtubers, bloggers and influencers as they are very well suited to makeup storage. I personally love them.


Yeah, I don't watch any of those sorts of folk 

I do keep some face creams etc in one of the drawers though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I LOVE my Alex drawers...especially the wide ones - even more so now husband bought different legs, so they no longer have castors, they have legs  Really cute.


----------



## Mrs. S

Wow what a creative bunch you are! I’ve aways had a creative streak and the recent lockdown and lack of shifts gave me such an opportunity to re-ignite that spark… I’ve recently discovered the joys of digital art!
So now work has taken a back seat and I’m focusing on drawing. I’m much happier for it.. poorer admittedly  but it’s early days


----------



## HarlequinCat

This wasn't made by me , I bought this about 10 years ago at a craft stall in Wales and ever since I've wanted to have a go at making one. Can anyone recommend a pattern? I've been looking up headbands online but all that comes up are the thick ones or ones with massive bows. These ones don't seem popular at the moment and it's hard to find!


----------



## HarlequinCat

LinznMilly said:


> I've got a little secret to share.
> 
> I've been wanting a sewing machine for years, and with not much to do all day currently, I decided to indulge. Arrived on Saturday and got straight to work.
> 
> First attempt was rubbish
> View attachment 468047
> 
> 
> But soon I learned how to make simple shapes;
> View attachment 468048
> 
> 
> On this one too, I was trying out various different stitches because my machine has 12 of them, so why not? :Smug )
> View attachment 468049
> 
> 
> First attempt to stitch two pieces of fabric together;
> View attachment 468050
> 
> 
> And finally actually made a little pouch... Not much, but it's something :Smuggrin;
> View attachment 468051
> 
> View attachment 468052
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking of buying fabric (this blue fabric is an old uniform for a company that's gone out of business) and trying simple cushions and maybe simple dog toys for Milly. :Woot
> 
> My dad has already prebooked me for mending his clothes. :Shifty


I've been thinking about trying to sew, what sort of machine did you get?
My space is rather small so I'm looking out for a nice compact simple one


----------



## LinznMilly

Far - _very_ far - from perfect, but not too bad for a first attempt. I love the material, too (please excuse the mess on the table) . 









I need to work on my hand sewing- and must remember to back stitch!! But pretty chuffed with myself. :Shamefullyembarrased :Smug


----------



## HarlequinCat

Rather like the pattern . That's really good for first attempt


----------



## LinznMilly

HarlequinCat said:


> I've been thinking about trying to sew, what sort of machine did you get?
> My space is rather small so I'm looking out for a nice compact simple one


I got this one:
Portable Sewing Machine - eBay

It's a great little machine, comes wit everything you need to get started, apart from fabric. Instructions are useless, so I recommend this video;






And for size comparison, here it is against a DVD box set;


----------



## LinznMilly

HarlequinCat said:


> Rather like the pattern . That's really good for first attempt


Thanks. :Joyful

Wait til I finish the other two off. There's a definite theme.


----------



## HarlequinCat

LinznMilly said:


> I got this one:
> Portable Sewing Machine - eBay
> 
> It's a great little machine, comes wit everything you need to get started, apart from fabric. Instructions are useless, so I recommend this video;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for size comparison, here it is against a DVD box set;
> View attachment 468885
> View attachment 468886


Oh, great, that was actually the size i was thinking of and it looks a good price too, to try it.



LinznMilly said:


> Thanks. :Joyful
> 
> Wait til I finish the other two off. There's a definite theme.


Oooo, interesting  curious to see what the others will be now


----------



## LinznMilly

HarlequinCat said:


> Oh, great, that was actually the size i was thinking of and it looks a good price too, to try it.


That's exactly what made me go for it. Not too small, nor too big, and a great price for what you get. 



> Oooo, interesting  curious to see what the others will be now


Be curious no more.









I'm thrilled with the way the pug one turned out. It was the first one I sewed, but the last one I finished, and I think it's the best of the 3.

Altogether;


----------



## HarlequinCat

LinznMilly said:


> That's exactly what made me go for it. Not too small, nor too big, and a great price for what you get.
> 
> Be curious no more.
> View attachment 468902
> 
> 
> I'm thrilled with the way the pug one turned out. It was the first one I sewed, but the last one I finished, and I think it's the best of the 3.
> 
> Altogether;
> 
> View attachment 468903


Ahh they're cute, rather like the cairn terrier pattern one :Joyful. They all look really good on the sofa


----------



## LinznMilly

HarlequinCat said:


> Ahh they're cute, rather like the cairn terrier pattern one :Joyful. They all look really good on the sofa


Thank you. . They are, aren't they?  They were listed on eBay by a seller who describes them as children's fabric, but I don't think they are particularly childish.

They're on my armchair ATM.


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> That's exactly what made me go for it. Not too small, nor too big, and a great price for what you get.
> 
> Be curious no more.
> View attachment 468902
> 
> 
> I'm thrilled with the way the pug one turned out. It was the first one I sewed, but the last one I finished, and I think it's the best of the 3.
> 
> Altogether;
> 
> View attachment 468903


Objection! 
You have no dachshunds! 
Seriously they look great, sewing is quite addictive isn't it!


----------



## LinznMilly

SusieRainbow said:


> Objection!
> You have no dachshunds!
> Seriously they look great, sewing is quite addictive isn't it!


Thank you, @SusieRainbow . It's the sewing machine that makes me look good. :Shy :Smug

No Chi's or sighthounds either, but give me time.  :Hilarious Actually, there's a cute little daxie pattern that I have my eye on, from the same seller, so watch this space. 

And yes, it is. Therapeutic too (until the thread/needle gets jammed .. And I'm quickly learning the importance of the humble thimble   )


----------



## HarlequinCat

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you, @SusieRainbow . It's the sewing machine that makes me look good. :Shy :Smug
> 
> No Chi's or sighthounds either, but give me time.  :Hilarious Actually, there's a cute little daxie pattern that I have my eye on, from the same seller, so watch this space.
> 
> And yes, it is. Therapeutic too (until the thread/needle gets jammed .. And I'm quickly learning the importance of the humble thimble   )


Have to get the dachs one and add to the set


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm making a sign for my Dads 'Art studio' (shed) for Father's Day.

I've drawn out the design and the letters are not glued on yet, just placed them on to check spacing etc, just need to get it painted and the letters stuck on, never worked on wood before and am enjoying it.


----------



## LinznMilly

ForestWomble said:


> I'm making a sign for my Dads 'Art studio' (shed) for Father's Day.
> 
> I've drawn out the design and the letters are not glued on yet, just placed them on to check spacing etc, just need to get it painted and the letters stuck on, never worked on wood before and am enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 469711


That's going to look stunning when it's finished.


----------



## ForestWomble

LinznMilly said:


> That's going to look stunning when it's finished.


Thank you, I hope so. I haven't had much practise with painting but it's a simple design so should be OK.


----------



## PawsOnMe

ForestWomble said:


> I'm making a sign for my Dads 'Art studio' (shed) for Father's Day.
> 
> I've drawn out the design and the letters are not glued on yet, just placed them on to check spacing etc, just need to get it painted and the letters stuck on, never worked on wood before and am enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 469711


That is gonna make such a lovely gift! looking forward to seeing it finished :Happy


----------



## Animalfan

Not so much of a craft but I've taken up art again, here is my latest......


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been struggling lately with bad vertigo so havent done anything crafty in months, dipped my toe back in yesterday and did these little keyrings. Very rusty at painting but glad to have a use for the little wood keyrings as they're no good for woodburning.








Also still need to finish this otter woodburn that I started back in march. Tomorrow will be 1 year since I started pyrography.


----------



## ForestWomble

ForestWomble said:


> I'm making a sign for my Dads 'Art studio' (shed) for Father's Day.
> 
> I've drawn out the design and the letters are not glued on yet, just placed them on to check spacing etc, just need to get it painted and the letters stuck on, never worked on wood before and am enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 469711


This is where I am now, just need the last finishing touches, don't like the eyes at the moment, but otherwise happy with it.


----------



## foxiesummer

Emma32 said:


> I like this idea
> I usually paint and make stuff, though don't have the time right now!
> My bf and I are also building a model railway, does that count as crafty?


Certainly does. My BIL had one that filled a room.


----------



## foxiesummer

My passion is embroidery on paper. This is my recent, done to thank hedgehog rescue for their work.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Just finished this bunny comforter toy, been on my hook since January so glad to have finally finished it. Gift for my mum's friend's baby girl.


----------



## foxiesummer

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 471053
> 
> Just finished this bunny comforter toy, been on my hook since January so glad to have finally finished it. Gift for my mum's friend's baby girl.


Awwwww, sweet.


----------



## Morri

Currently weaving tea towels


----------



## MilleD

Morri said:


> Currently weaving tea towels
> 
> View attachment 471976
> View attachment 471977


That looks complicated!


----------



## MilleD

I have made my second ever bag. This one for my sister's birthday in August. Cut out the pieces on Saturday and sewed it yesterday so this one came together quite quickly.

Decided to do it at 85% of full size as the original I thought would be too big. In hindsight, I don't really have the experience to be doing that sort of thing! But more by luck than judgement it worked out ok. Thought I would put a surprising lining it it too


----------



## PawsOnMe

@Morri I've not seen a photo of weaving before, it looks very intricate. Lovely colours used 

Gorgeous bag @MilleD I love the spooky fabric you used, can't believe this is only your 2nd bag you're a natural with them!

I struggled getting a photo of this. I'm not sure what it is about acrylic paints but they always make the lines and colours so much harsher and darker in photos than they do in real life, even when photographed in natural light. This is a ferret painting on a penny. Definitely the littlest thing I've painted on!


----------



## ForestWomble

Just remembered to upload the finished project. 
I'm really pleased with it.


----------



## MilleD

ForestWomble said:


> Just remembered to upload the finished project.
> I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 473007


Weird, I just liked your last post about this - did it remind you? 

Love the finished product, the fish is brilliant :Happy


----------



## ForestWomble

MilleD said:


> Weird, I just liked your last post about this - did it remind you?
> 
> Love the finished product, the fish is brilliant :Happy


Yes :Bag

Thank you


----------



## Morri

Today I have made two bucket bags as gifts.


----------



## Dimwit

While I was sitting with my feet up recovering from surgery I entertained myself by stitching these tapestries (and included a special silver stitch to show where my little dimwit was born!


----------



## MilleD

Dimwit said:


> While I was sitting with my feet up recovering from surgery I entertained myself by stitching these tapestries (and included a special silver stitch to show where my little dimwit was born!
> 
> View attachment 473363
> 
> 
> View attachment 473364


I love these! Really unusual.


----------



## MilleD

I have made my 3rd ever bag/proper sewing project...

This one was tricky. The lining doesn't fit very well, the foam didn't want to fit under the foot of my machine and the rivets were too long.

Got it finished after MUCH unpicking.


----------



## Morri

I have finished a gift for a friend. I have been really busy with my studies, but had some time at the weekend


----------



## Burrowzig

Morri said:


> Currently weaving tea towels
> 
> View attachment 471976
> View attachment 471977


I weave too. I had a long lay-off after moving to my new house where my old floor loom didn't fit, but recently bought and restored a table loom, and made a new floor loom that folds up.


----------



## Morri

Burrowzig said:


> I weave too. I had a long lay-off after moving to my new house where my old floor loom didn't fit, but recently bought and restored a table loom, and made a new floor loom that folds up.


When I got a floor loom the only place it would fit was the kitchen!
I now have a whole room for all of my crafting. It contains a floor loom (folded at present), rigid heddle loom, sewing machine, overlocker, spinning wheel, drum carder, wool combs, hand carders, loads of fabric and a growing amount of art supplies for my degree. My porch is quite full of raw fleece and my dye pots!


----------



## Burrowzig

Morri said:


> When I got a floor loom the only place it would fit was the kitchen!
> I now have a whole room for all of my crafting. It contains a floor loom (folded at present), rigid heddle loom, sewing machine, overlocker, spinning wheel, drum carder, wool combs, hand carders, loads of fabric and a growing amount of art supplies for my degree. My porch is quite full of raw fleece and my dye pots!


My kit is split between the conservatory (4 sewing machines, including a beautiful old treadle, and silk painting frames, brushes, dyes, fabrics), the small spare bedroom (table loom, rigid heddle loom, spinning wheel and other spinning stuff , weaving yarns), and one end of the main bedroom (floor loom - it's only just gone in there as there really wasn't room in the small room along with everything else, and shuttles kept hitting the yarn cupboard. I was very lucky to get loads of free rug wool when a factory in a nearby town shut down, and invited the local weavers guild to come and help themselves. I took a friend up who didn't drive, and we filled my van.
I wouldn't mind adding an overlocker to my gear, but I've managed well enough without one, and they seem to go wrong a lot. I used to have a drum carder, but sold it. I mainly rainbow dye fleece, and drum carding mixes the colours too much. 
What's your degree?


----------



## Morri

Burrowzig said:


> My kit is split between the conservatory (4 sewing machines, including a beautiful old treadle, and silk painting frames, brushes, dyes, fabrics), the small spare bedroom (table loom, rigid heddle loom, spinning wheel and other spinning stuff , weaving yarns), and one end of the main bedroom (floor loom - it's only just gone in there as there really wasn't room in the small room along with everything else, and shuttles kept hitting the yarn cupboard. I was very lucky to get loads of free rug wool when a factory in a nearby town shut down, and invited the local weavers guild to come and help themselves. I took a friend up who didn't drive, and we filled my van.
> I wouldn't mind adding an overlocker to my gear, but I've managed well enough without one, and they seem to go wrong a lot. I used to have a drum carder, but sold it. I mainly rainbow dye fleece, and drum carding mixes the colours too much.
> What's your degree?


Glad to hear you are another collector of crafts! 
I am the chairwoman of my local spinners, weavers and dyers guild.

My degree is art textiles.


----------



## Burrowzig

Morri said:


> Glad to hear you are another collector of crafts!
> I am the chairwoman of my local spinners, weavers and dyers guild.
> 
> My degree is art textiles.


I used to be a member of my local guild (Lancashire and Lakes) but was working on the meeting days, and lost touch when I wasn't doing weaving. Looking to re-join when they start meeting again in real life, not just zoom. One of my kilims was in the local exhibition some years ago, and then was selected for the national guilds exhibition - see it here. It lives in a trunk, I wouldn't let my dogs anywhere near it - took 2 years of Thursdays (adult education college) to do.


----------



## Morri

Burrowzig said:


> I used to be a member of my local guild (Lancashire and Lakes) but was working on the meeting days, and lost touch when I wasn't doing weaving. Looking to re-join when they start meeting again in real life, not just zoom. One of my kilims was in the local exhibition some years ago, and then was selected for the national guilds exhibition - see it here. It lives in a trunk, I wouldn't let my dogs anywhere near it - took 2 years of Thursdays (adult education college) to do.
> View attachment 474426
> View attachment 474427


Well done! That is incredible


----------



## HarlequinCat

MilleD said:


> I have made my second ever bag. This one for my sister's birthday in August. Cut out the pieces on Saturday and sewed it yesterday so this one came together quite quickly.
> 
> Decided to do it at 85% of full size as the original I thought would be too big. In hindsight, I don't really have the experience to be doing that sort of thing! But more by luck than judgement it worked out ok. Thought I would put a surprising lining it it too
> 
> View attachment 472771
> 
> 
> View attachment 472772


Your bags are amazing! Your sister is very lucky!


----------



## MilleD

HarlequinCat said:


> Your bags are amazing! Your sister is very lucky!


Thank you :Happy


----------



## LinznMilly

Haven't been on this thread that much recently, but I've not exactly been idle.

First attempt at making a dog bed;









Hardly professional quality, but it's "only" for Honey, so doesn't need to be. I've done a couple of cat kickers/toys for mam's cats, too. Going to make a squeaky dog toy for Mill next.

Not today though. That's enough sewing for me today.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Was wondering just today how you've gotten on with your sewing machine @LinznMilly, the bed looks great, looking forward to seeing the squeaky toy! 

















Bit of painting done today. Stargazing Badger and a Hare keyring.


----------



## LinznMilly

PawsOnMe said:


> Was wondering just today how you've gotten on with your sewing machine @LinznMilly, the bed looks great, looking forward to seeing the squeaky toy!
> 
> View attachment 475927
> 
> View attachment 475928
> 
> Bit of painting done today. Stargazing Badger and a Hare keyring.


They're so cute!  Well done. 

I love my machine, and I'm in a bit of a phase with sewing atm, but don't feel like I've got much to show for it.

However, I did make this practice vest top which turned into a bit of an experimental project;









Only a few inches tall, but it taught me a lot about both hand and machine sewing.
Never thought about doing clothes and accessories until I had a go at this.


----------



## PawsOnMe

LinznMilly said:


> They're so cute!  Well done.
> 
> I love my machine, and I'm in a bit of a phase with sewing atm, but don't feel like I've got much to show for it.
> 
> However, I did make this practice vest top which turned into a bit of an experimental project;
> View attachment 475931
> 
> 
> Only a few inches tall, but it taught me a lot about both hand and machine sewing.
> Never thought about doing clothes and accessories until I had a go at this.


I've got my sewing machine out at the moment and have been really in the mood for sewing too. I just get a bit lost with what to actually do and am a bit of a newbie when it comes to following patterns and making things other than dog collars and simple tote bags.

I would love to have a go at making clothes, especially a nice A-line skirt. It's knowing where to start and I dread having to cut material in a straight line :Shy making a miniature version like the vest top is a good idea, not using as much material and a good practice piecing it together before making a larger version.


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey's bed is too small.  :Bag

Oh well. at least I know I can do it.


----------



## LinznMilly

Honey's bed Number 2;









A squeaky toy for Milly;









It's _supposed_ to be a dolphin. :Hilarious :Hilarious but it's the least dolphin looking dolphin ever created. 

It has a squeaker in its nose and one in the middle of its body.

And yes, the flippers are on the wrong way. :Bag The first one was already attached by the time I realised, and I cba to unpick it all. :Bag I doubt Milly's going to care.  :Wacky


----------



## LinznMilly

PawsOnMe said:


> I've got my sewing machine out at the moment and have been really in the mood for sewing too. I just get a bit lost with what to actually do and am a bit of a newbie when it comes to following patterns and making things other than dog collars and simple tote bags.
> 
> I would love to have a go at making clothes, especially a nice A-line skirt. It's knowing where to start and I dread having to cut material in a straight line :Shy making a miniature version like the vest top is a good idea, not using as much material and a good practice piecing it together before making a larger version.


How are you getting on? I'm seriously considering doing a sewing machine cover next (tutorials on YouTube).


----------



## PawsOnMe

LinznMilly said:


> How are you getting on? I'm seriously considering doing a sewing machine cover next (tutorials on YouTube).


I haven't done any more sewing since the collars, got all my fabric out and was planning to make some dog bandanas but haven't got round to it yet. Sewing machine cover sounds a good project, one with pockets would be very handy! How did Honey and Milly like their new bed and toy? 

This is what I've been up to today, been hunting for feathers on dog walks as I wanted to have another go at painting on them.








Need to buy myself some better paints, the ones I have are very gloopy and have bits of dried gritty paint in them so struggling to paint with them on small things.


----------



## LinznMilly

PawsOnMe said:


> I haven't done any more sewing since the collars, got all my fabric out and was planning to make some dog bandanas but haven't got round to it yet. Sewing machine cover sounds a good project, one with pockets would be very handy! How did Honey and Milly like their new bed and toy?
> 
> This is what I've been up to today, been hunting for feathers on dog walks as I wanted to have another go at painting on them.
> View attachment 476330
> 
> Need to buy myself some better paints, the ones I have are very gloopy and have bits of dried gritty paint in them so struggling to paint with them on small things.


Wow! That's phenomenal! You're very talented! 

Oh, definitely a cover with pockets.  This is the one I'm looking at following:





Atm, everything's crammed into my sewing machine box so I know where it all is.


----------



## PawsOnMe

LinznMilly said:


> Wow! That's phenomenal! You're very talented!
> 
> Oh, definitely a cover with pockets.  This is the one I'm looking at following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atm, everything's crammed into my sewing machine box so I know where it all is.


Thank you 

Ooh I like the look of that one, my sewing machine has a rather boring hard plastic case (now thinking about jazzing it up with some decoupage napkins ), you could make a matching pin cushion that ties onto your machine with the same fabric as your cover, I'm always losing my pins so that's been on my to-make list for a while!


----------



## LinznMilly

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you
> 
> Ooh I like the look of that one, my sewing machine has a rather boring hard plastic case (now thinking about jazzing it up with some decoupage napkins ), you could make a matching pin cushion that ties onto your machine with the same fabric as your cover, I'm always losing my pins so that's been on my to-make list for a while!


I made a pin cushion a few weeks ago out of scrap fabric and some spare cushion/toy stuffing;









I have more pins in a wheel in my machine box, too, but the cushion certainly comes comes in handy during projects.


----------



## LinznMilly

PawsOnMe said:


> How did Honey and Milly like their new bed and toy?


Forgot to answer this. :Bag

Honey uses her bed as more of a duvet cover  and Milly… well, she's played with it, thrashed it, tossed it across the room, but is currently more interested in one of her PFSS toys from last year - you know, just in case I needed a hint.


----------



## PawsOnMe

LinznMilly said:


> Forgot to answer this. :Bag
> 
> Honey uses her bed as more of a duvet cover  and Milly… well, she's played with it, thrashed it, tossed it across the room, but is currently more interested in one of her PFSS toys from last year - you know, just in case I needed a hint.


Haha! I made my two a snuggle sack each years ago and they're still used today, if Honey likes getting snuggled under blankets (and beds!) then that's definitely an easy project, I was tempted to make myself a human sized one  





















Glad Milly liked her Dolphin!


----------



## LinznMilly

PawsOnMe said:


> Haha! I made my two a snuggle sack each years ago and they're still used today, if Honey likes getting snuggled under blankets (and beds!) then that's definitely an easy project, I was tempted to make myself a human sized one
> View attachment 476339
> 
> View attachment 476340
> View attachment 476341
> 
> Glad Milly liked her Dolphin!


Honey's already got a snuggle sack, but atm, she's using it as… a mattress. :Shifty Contrary madam. :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly

A new manicure set deserves a new holder;









I used a piece of the cardboard as a base. Should probably add a top flap or something to stop them falling out, but they're secure enough, as long as I'm careful.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Decoupaged my sewing machine case, feels much less boring now


----------



## LinznMilly

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 476413
> 
> Decoupaged my sewing machine case, feels much less boring now


That's pretty.


----------



## PawsOnMe

LinznMilly said:


> That's pretty.


I'm quite chuffed with how it turned out, thinking I might do my sewing box up next!


----------



## LinznMilly

I made that top flap;









All hand-stitched in case the cardboard broke the sewing machine needle.


----------



## PawsOnMe

LinznMilly said:


> I made that top flap;
> View attachment 476462
> 
> 
> All hand-stitched in case the cardboard broke the sewing machine needle.


It's cool when you can just whip something up like that isnt it.  I once shattered one of my sewing needles by hitting a piece of metal (D ring), a piece of the needle flew up and scratched near my eye, scared me and I wore eye goggles for a few years afterwards :Shy.

Have you tried that binding tape that irons on for hemming? it gives a lovely edge to sew down.


----------



## LinznMilly

PawsOnMe said:


> It's cool when you can just whip something up like that isnt it.  I once shattered one of my sewing needles by hitting a piece of metal (D ring), a piece of the needle flew up and scratched near my eye, scared me and I wore eye goggles for a few years afterwards :Shy.
> 
> Have you tried that binding tape that irons on for hemming? it gives a lovely edge to sew down.


Ouch! :Inpain

Yeah, I find I'm either at a loss for ideas, or get an idea and can't let it go until I've worked out how to do it. Caught the needle on the cardboard a couple times and had to divert, so I'm definitely glad I hand stitched instead of machine stitched the top flap.

No, I haven't tried binding tape yet, but it's on my sewing shopping list. I'll need it for the sewing machine cover anyway.


----------



## LinznMilly

A little cross stitch project I'm doing for Milly's best Hooman friend's Christmas pressie. She recently lost one of her own dogs, so this will have the dog's name and, if I can figure it out how to get it without being obvious about why I'm interested in it, the years of birth and death


----------



## TriTri

I bought a draining board mat and some fleece to make a snuffle mat to hide treats in for dogs or cats. I haven't got around to making them yet, but gave half the materials to my niece, who made a snuffle mat for her dogs, which they love!


----------



## TriTri

I've made lots of different things over the years. These are some African dollies I made, but should have used brown thread for them!


----------



## LinznMilly

TriTri said:


> I bought a draining board mat and some fleece to make a snuffle mat to hide treats in for dogs or cats. I haven't got around to making them yet, but gave half the materials to my niece, who made a snuffle mat for her dogs, which they love!
> 
> View attachment 477359


That looks brilliant.  I've been thinking about doing a snuffle mat, but wouldn't know where on earth to begin.



TriTri said:


> I've made lots of different things over the years. These are some African dollies I made, but should have used brown thread for them!
> View attachment 477364
> View attachment 477365


They're amazing.  I can't see the thread.


----------



## TriTri

LinznMilly said:


> That looks brilliant.  I've been thinking about doing a snuffle mat, but wouldn't know where on earth to begin.
> 
> They're amazing.  I can't see the thread.


Thank you @LinznMilly.

The snuffle mat is made from just a flat plastic sink drainer mat, and the fleece is just cut into equal size strips and pulled through the holes and tied into a (double?) knot I believe. My niece said it was very easy but took quite a long time to do. She sent me a video of her dogs snuffling for dog biscuits hidden in it. I've no idea when I'll eventually get around to making one, but maybe next year, I hope. I bought blue fleece and pink fleece, but a mixed colour patterned fleece might have been nicer.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been painting and decoupaging some plant pots, planted them up now with some bulbs (mixture of crocus', bluebells and snowdrops) and winter pansies 































And one with a cyclamen, love the colour of that one.


----------



## cat001

I've been trying out a bit of digital art lately, I'm pretty pleased with how they've come out but not sure what to use the images for, will have to have a bit of a think.


----------



## PawsOnMe

cat001 said:


> I've been trying out a bit of digital art lately, I'm pretty pleased with how they've come out but not sure what to use the images for, will have to have a bit of a think.


They look great! I can imagine them looking fab as cushion covers, I love the bright backgrounds.

I did a bit of painting yesterday 








Really enjoy doing them on these wood slices so looking forward to doing some more, maybe some winter themed ones.


----------



## Rosie64

I have been doing some paper crafting again , I did stop doing it for a while these are what I have done 
they are not quite finished I still have to put the ribbon on for hanging and the closure of the lids .


----------



## PawsOnMe

Rosie64 said:


> I have been doing some paper crafting again , I did stop doing it for a while these are what I have done
> they are not quite finished I still have to put the ribbon on for hanging and the closure of the lids .
> View attachment 480444


Oh wow! I would not have guessed those are made out of paper! Lovely creations :Happy


----------



## raysmyheart

Rosie64 said:


> I have been doing some paper crafting again , I did stop doing it for a while these are what I have done
> they are not quite finished I still have to put the ribbon on for hanging and the closure of the lids .
> View attachment 480444


Those are absolutely amazing @Rosie64! I love them!


----------



## Rosie64

PawsOnMe said:


> Oh wow! I would not have guessed those are made out of paper! Lovely creations :Happy


Thank you , although I called it paper craft they are made from card rather than paper



raysmyheart said:


> Those are absolutely amazing @Rosie64! I love them!


Thank you


----------



## cat001

PawsOnMe said:


> They look great! I can imagine them looking fab as cushion covers, I love the bright backgrounds.


Just realised I replied in my head but not in real life lol. I do really like your idea, thanks! Lovely work btw.


----------



## cat001

Starting on a new project, I'm using my reptiles shed skin to make pendants...


----------



## LinznMilly

Mum treated me to a trip to a store that sells, amongst others, craft items the other day. I've put my purchases to good use.

First, I made myself a matching accessories bag for my sewing machine cover;









And now I've just finished a catnip mouse for my mum's cats;









He does need better eyes, and has a purple tail and the insides of his ears are purple, so hopefully my mum doesn't freak when she sees him (she hates mice and rats usually).

I'm intending to do another one in white, but not yet.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Rosie64 said:


> I have been doing some paper crafting again , I did stop doing it for a while these are what I have done
> they are not quite finished I still have to put the ribbon on for hanging and the closure of the lids .
> View attachment 480444


They are gorgeous Rosie, so delicate!


----------



## SusieRainbow

LinznMilly said:


> Mum treated me to a trip to a store that sells, amongst others, craft items the other day. I've put my purchases to good use.
> 
> First, I made myself a matching accessories bag for my sewing machine cover;
> View attachment 480547
> 
> 
> And now I've just finished a catnip mouse for my mum's cats;
> View attachment 480548
> 
> 
> He does need better eyes, and has a purple tail and the insides of his ears are purple, so hopefully my mum doesn't freak when she sees him (she hates mice and rats usually).
> 
> I'm intending to do another one in white, but not yet.


You must give the white one red eyes.:Nailbiting


----------



## PawsOnMe

LinznMilly said:


> Mum treated me to a trip to a store that sells, amongst others, craft items the other day. I've put my purchases to good use.
> 
> First, I made myself a matching accessories bag for my sewing machine cover;
> View attachment 480547
> 
> 
> And now I've just finished a catnip mouse for my mum's cats;
> View attachment 480548
> 
> 
> He does need better eyes, and has a purple tail and the insides of his ears are purple, so hopefully my mum doesn't freak when she sees him (she hates mice and rats usually).
> 
> I'm intending to do another one in white, but not yet.


Ooh I love that star fabric! So pretty!

I've not been doing much crafting, I've got carpal tunnel and a trapped nerve that's causing hand tremors and cramps which makes holding my woodburned pen impossible as I cant grip it properly. Last year I did a handmade christmas and made all my gifts for everyone and this year I haven't made a single one! I did manage a bit of painting the other day and made these, a little keyring and a bauble 
















Hoping I might be able to make a little gift or two before Christmas for my mum.


----------



## TriTri

Other than making a hollywreath for my dad's grave, I've not had time to do any crafting this Xmas. I did have this lovely ribbon, however, from Etsy and a feather and glass bauble…


----------



## PawsOnMe

New year and new hobby. Tried embroidery for the first time with a kit my mum gifted me at christmas, I used to find hand sewing ferret hammocks very therapeutic so wasn't surprised at how much I'm loving having a go at embroidery.

This is the aldi kit my mum got me that I'm working on. Bit messy but enjoying the process.









And this is one I've freehanded on a cut up piece of bed sheet








Meant to be Dexter from the tv show, just need to wash it and then splatter it with a bit of acrylic paint for blood splatters. My uncle is a fan of the show so will be gifted to him when finished.

Edited to add finished piece.


----------



## LittleFox

I've recently started trying my hand at cross stitch. I actually really enjoy it and find it quite relaxing. I love all things 'Wrendale' so did this cute robin as my first attempt and have just started a larger 'badger in the bluebells' (I have a 'thing' for badgers!)


----------



## TriTri

LittleFox said:


> I've recently started trying my hand at cross stitch. I actually really enjoy it and find it quite relaxing. I love all things 'Wrendale' so did this cute robin as my first attempt and have just started a larger 'badger in the bluebells' (I have a 'thing' for badgers!)
> 
> View attachment 483276


It's lovely & very neat. Well done.


----------



## PawsOnMe

LittleFox said:


> I've recently started trying my hand at cross stitch. I actually really enjoy it and find it quite relaxing. I love all things 'Wrendale' so did this cute robin as my first attempt and have just started a larger 'badger in the bluebells' (I have a 'thing' for badgers!)
> 
> View attachment 483276


That's so sweet! I love wrendale stuff too, looking forward to seeing the badger in the bluebells!


----------



## 1507601

Love the stuff I'm seeing here! I'm currently knitting a scarf. Fisherman's Rib so it should be nice and warm. Not sure how much yarn I have so it might be one of the full circle ones.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I've been putting my craft room to good use 

I've spent all of today making this patchwork tote bag. I'm so incredibly chuffed with it as I never thought I'd be able to sew something like this. It's got many mistakes but I love it! 








Yesterday i made this bag, a lot more simple with just a front pocket and no inside lining. 









I've also been embroidering some Harry Potter designs. 








And a few decoupaged makes 








A door sign for my grandmas 








I love the rabbit napkin, so cute.

Sorry for all the photo spam!! :Shy


----------



## Dimwit

My latest batch of octopuses (plus jellyfish) all made the grade to go to preemies:









Also finished knitting this shawl which I love!









And an ongoing labour-of-love project: crocheted patchwork blanket


----------



## LinznMilly

Bought these kits from HobbyCraft, using a gift card my dad and stepmom got me for my birthday;


















The embroidery kit was a beginner one, aimed at kids 8+, I think, so I put my spin on it and made it my own;









The Sagittarius kit, well, I decided to go rogue for no other reason than because I could


----------



## LittleFox

I posted here a few days ago about doing a crochet class last Saturday, but my post got eaten. I found crochet really tough to get used to, but I'm glad I persevered because today I made this cute little octopi


----------



## Dimwit

LittleFox said:


> I posted here a few days ago about doing a crochet class last Saturday, but my post got eaten. I found crochet really tough to get used to, but I'm glad I persevered because today I made this cute little octopi


Very cute!


----------



## LittleFox

And today I made this funny wonky bumblebee :Smug


----------



## LinznMilly

LittleFox said:


> And today I made this funny wonky bumblebee :Smug
> 
> View attachment 484939
> View attachment 484940


So cute. :Happy


----------



## PawsOnMe

LittleFox said:


> And today I made this funny wonky bumblebee :Smug
> 
> View attachment 484939
> View attachment 484940


So cute! Love the rosy cheeks :Happy


----------



## Dimwit

LittleFox said:


> And today I made this funny wonky bumblebee :Smug
> 
> View attachment 484939
> View attachment 484940


That's really cute, and very well-made. You may have found crochet tough but it looks like you have cracked it


----------



## Spirited_Violet

I've finally been taking steps to sell my digital art, I bought myself a printer late January and have been pushing myself to post since, here's a few pics I've done.


----------



## LittleFox

Spirited_Violet said:


> I've finally been taking steps to sell my digital art, I bought myself a printer late January and have been pushing myself to post since, here's a few pics I've done.
> View attachment 485136
> View attachment 485139
> View attachment 485138


Those are really good, hope they sell well 

My crochet has been getting better. The hedgehog was really fun to make.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Made a Tote bag of Jasper and Izzy. My first go with heat transfer vinyl and I'm loving it!

Also put these on some t shirts, it's my brothers birthday tomorrow and thanks to TabelMabel for recommending Dominion we are all obsessed with it.


----------



## LittleFox

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 485553
> 
> Made a Tote bag of Jasper and Izzy. My first go with heat transfer vinyl and I'm loving it!
> 
> Also put these on some t shirts, it's my brothers birthday tomorrow and thanks to TabelMabel for recommending Dominion we are all obsessed with it.
> View attachment 485554


Wow, I love that bag! You could sell them!

Here's my latest crochet project. I'm case you're not sure, it's a zebra! My mum thought it was a pig!


----------



## Oof

Has anyone tried a Hobbycraft class?


----------



## TriTri

Oof said:


> Has anyone tried a Hobbycraft class?


Yes, I've done a few, but about 20-30 years ago! They were very good and they had some of the best teachers in their field. I had a go at silk ribbon embroidery with Ann Cox and also salt dough crafts. Ann has written her own books.

The first two I completed during the class and the third I started at home but have never completed it. Very enjoyable classes.

What classes were you thinking of doing?


----------



## Oof

TriTri said:


> View attachment 486581
> View attachment 486583
> View attachment 486585
> View attachment 486587
> 
> Yes, I've done a few, but about 20-30 years ago! They were very good and they had some of the best teachers in their field. I had a go at silk ribbon embroidery with Ann Cox and also salt dough crafts. Ann has written her own books.
> 
> The first two I completed during the class and the third I started at home but have never completed it. Very enjoyable classes.
> 
> What classes were you thinking of doing?
> 
> View attachment 486581
> View attachment 486583
> View attachment 486585
> View attachment 486587


They're lovely! Such skill, was it difficult?

I'm happy to try any of them, although crochet appeals. I have no equipment though, and I don't really know where to start.


----------



## TriTri

Oof said:


> They're lovely! Such skill, was it difficult?
> 
> I'm happy to try any of them, although crochet appeals. I have no equipment though, and I don't really know where to start.


No they weren't difficult, because the teachers were so good. Access to all materials etc. Crochet would be nice. If you have time, sign up, before they get booked up. At least with crochet you won't need much in the way of materials or tools. I suspect they will give you a list of what you'd need to buy for on the day. A quick phone-call or email and they can tell you. Let us see what you make! Crochet can be very useful to learn, just think of all those lovely things you can make and crafting is so therapeutic. Just make sure you don't catch covid! They are just small groups of people.


----------



## Oof

TriTri said:


> No they weren't difficult, because the teachers were so good. Access to all materials etc. Crochet would be nice. If you have time, sign up, before they get booked up. At least with crochet you won't need much in the way of materials or tools. I suspect they will give you a list of what you'd need to buy for on the day. A quick phone-call or email and they can tell you. Let us see what you make! Crochet can be very useful to learn, just think of all those lovely things you can make and crafting is so therapeutic. Just make sure you don't catch covid! They are just small groups of people.


I've just found some other classes and it said all the equipment is provided (they haven't got any crochet classes at the moment).
I've seen some of the soft toys and whatnot people have made posted on this forum and theyre lovely. Much better than generic store bought ones.
Part of the reason why I'm interested in trying it is because it seems like a 'mindfulness' activity


----------



## TriTri

Oof said:


> I've just found some other classes and it said all the equipment is provided (they haven't got any crochet classes at the moment).
> I've seen some of the soft toys and whatnot people have made posted on this forum and theyre lovely. Much better than generic store bought ones.
> Part of the reason why I'm interested in trying it is because it seems like a 'mindfulness' activity


Yes, you should do some of their classes, they are good taster classes. Adult eduction also do some great classes with great teachers. There are lots of other craft groups you could join too, so Hobbycraft would be a good place to start. Adult Education supply things like sewing machines etc and are all set up for their crafts, with large areas to work in. A nice place to make new friends too.


----------



## Oof

TriTri said:


> Yes, you should do some of their classes, they are good taster classes. Adult eduction also do some great classes with great teachers. There are lots of other craft groups you could join too, so Hobbycraft would be a good place to start. Adult Education supply things like sewing machines etc and are all set up for their crafts, with large areas to work in. A nice place to make new friends too.


That's another bonus - meeting other people. I'm a bit of a loner haha.
Is it best to just google Adult Education? Is it college based?


----------



## TriTri

Oof said:


> That's another bonus - meeting other people. I'm a bit of a loner haha.
> Is it best to just google Adult Education? Is it college based?


Most of their classes are college based but some are at community halls etc. Yes google them, or better still, phone and ask for a brochure, as they list all the classes, dates, tutors and give a description of what the lessons involve and if they're suitable for beginners or experienced etc and also some give you a qualification at the end, if you finish the course and pass. A lot of them start in September, but there are short courses mid term too.

Edit: Also it's worth looking out for lessons within shops, like fabric and craft shops. Places that exhibit arts and crafts also often details of upcoming classes. There are plenty of exhibitions worth visiting, like Stitching and Knitting for example, at locations such as Alexandra Palace, NEC Birmingham and Ascot. Suppliers from all over the country have their products on display, for sale, including books, materials, tools and make your own kits. Very inspiring.They have demonstrations and lessons on the day and various coaches do day trips to them, from all over the country.


----------



## LittleFox

Crochet's really fun @Oof . And once you've got the basics, then the different stitches etc are really simple to learn. I mainly make Amigurumi (the toys) and will be donating them to a charity that collects for foster kids and they're pretty much all based around the same technique.

This is my current collection ready to donate (I tossed the first few crappy ones out) and I only learnt just over a month ago.


----------



## Oof

LittleFox said:


> Crochet's really fun @Oof . And once you've got the basics, then the different stitches etc are really simple to learn. I mainly make Amigurumi (the toys) and will be donating them to a charity that collects for foster kids and they're pretty much all based around the same technique.
> 
> This is my current collection ready to donate (I tossed the first few crappy ones out) and I only learnt just over a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 486613


They're really cute!
It was Amigurumi that made me consider crochet. I wanted to make my kids some guinea pig ones after seeing them on etsy


----------



## LittleFox

Oof said:


> They're really cute!
> It was Amigurumi that made me consider crochet. I wanted to make my kids some guinea pig ones after seeing them on etsy


Amigurumi are mostly simple balls joined together, and even the extra bits like legs and ears etc are still usually worked in the same way.

I did a 2 hour crochet (not amigurumi) class for the basics, and then figured out the rest from youtube.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Oof said:


> They're really cute!
> It was Amigurumi that made me consider crochet. I wanted to make my kids some guinea pig ones after seeing them on etsy


Amigurumi is why I learned to crochet. It's very simple, all you need to know is how to single crochet, crochet in a round (stitch markers to mark beginning of the round make this so simple) and then how to increase and decrease and then you can make all sorts of things. Bella coco on YouTube has some good beginner videos.


----------



## Oof

LittleFox said:


> Amigurumi are mostly simple balls joined together, and even the extra bits like legs and ears etc are still usually worked in the same way.
> 
> I did a 2 hour crochet (not amigurumi) class for the basics, and then figured out the rest from youtube.





PawsOnMe said:


> Amigurumi is why I learned to crochet. It's very simple, all you need to know is how to single crochet, crochet in a round (stitch markers to mark beginning of the round make this so simple) and then how to increase and decrease and then you can make all sorts of things. Bella coco on YouTube has some good beginner videos.


Thanks both, I've not looked at crochet videos on youtube. 
I know how to knit (literally just knitting, nothing fancy haha), so I'm wondering if that'll help?

@TriTri i looked at the adult education website for my area - they don't have crochet listed, but I'll contact them as it said not all classes are shown online. Thanks for the tips


----------



## LittleFox

Oof said:


> Thanks both, I've not looked at crochet videos on youtube.
> I know how to knit (literally just knitting, nothing fancy haha), so I'm wondering if that'll help?


No it doesn't help at all :Hilarious Except perhaps with reading a pattern.


----------



## TriTri

Oof said:


> Thanks both, I've not looked at crochet videos on youtube.
> I know how to knit (literally just knitting, nothing fancy haha), so I'm wondering if that'll help?
> 
> @TriTri i looked at the adult education website for my area - they don't have crochet listed, but I'll contact them as it said not all classes are shown online. Thanks for the tips


Wool shops sometimes have group crochet lessons in store, so you could try them too. I know my local wool shop does. Keep looking on the Hobbycraft website, or sign up to their emails; they've just sent me a £5 voucher and they do on your birthday and other times of the year too. You might need a store card that collects points when you buy from them, I can't quite remember.

Edit: I bought these at the local Grammar School craft fayre, I think they are Amigurumi, are they?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have a quick question if I may. 

Has anyone used a fabric spray UV protector to stop their fabrics fading? I’m wondering about using some on my new bunting and cushions in the conservatory. 

It’s not expensive if it doesn’t work but just wondering  thanks for any input.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have a quick question if I may.
> 
> Has anyone used a fabric spray UV protector to stop their fabrics fading? I'm wondering about using some on my new bunting and cushions in the conservatory.
> 
> It's not expensive if it doesn't work but just wondering  thanks for any input.


I've not heard of it @Mrs Funkin. I didn't know it existed; sounds good. Any chance of seeing your lovely new bunting and cushions please? . I was wondering what the spray for waterproofing fabrics is like, if you or anyone knows please?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As soon as they are made @TriTri I will put some photos 

The spray I've got my eye on says it's waterproof too...it's called Threaders Fabric Shield. I'm going to try it I think.


----------



## TriTri

Mrs Funkin said:


> As soon as they are made @TriTri I will put some photos
> 
> The spray I've got my eye on says it's waterproof too...it's called Threaders Fabric Shield. I'm going to try it I think.


It sounds good and is a good price. Perhaps try it out on some scrap fabric first?

Thanks; I look forward to seeing more of your lovely needlework . Your Easter bunting comment (in another thread?) made me go and dig out my Easter fabrics  but I probably wont have time to make anything .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

TriTri said:


> It sounds good and is a good price. Perhaps try it out on some scrap fabric first?
> 
> Thanks; I look forward to seeing more of your lovely needlework . Your Easter bunting comment (in another thread?) made me go and dig out my Easter fabrics  but I probably wont have time to make anything .


Not sure I will have chance either, but I might make a mini string on Wednesday, just a few flags to No in the windows I think.

Good idea re:scrap testing, too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a little heads up if anyone fancies trying sewing. There is a great offer with a Simply Sewing subscription (I guess to coincide with Sewing Bee) which is £109 for the year which includes a beginner Janome sewing machine - just remember to cancel your subscription after the year.

https://www.buysubscriptions.com/print/simply-sewing-magazine-subscription

Anyway, back to Sewing Bee...


----------



## £54etgfb6

I am not a crafty person at all but was gifted a needle felting kit for Christmas. I made my Dad this for his birthday (He's very into space) and while it's very rudimentary, I'm really proud of it  The spaceship was the first non-sphere object I've created and it was a bit challenging but fun working out how to do it


----------



## Torin.

I was recently given an old family sewing machine, having last used one (this one in fact) over 20yrs ago. I'm currently at the stage of buying small amounts of various supplies for mini projects to see what sort of things I'd enjoy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so excited! I'm a hopeless (but hopeful!) sewer - and I've booked a beginners dressmaking course. It starts in September - and is every other week for seven sessions of 2.5 hours. I will need a miracle to get through it and out the other side with the things we will apparently produce as I am so slow and hopeless but I'm going to give it a go  I'm very much looking forward to learning to read a pattern. 

I think we get a list soon of what fabrics we need - hopefully we will get it soon as I need to find something lovely. I think we learn to make a top, a dress and then a stretch fabric top. I'll probably make half of two things...


----------



## mechi

I make pet portraits in a variety of mediums including digital, check out some of my work at www.styleartc.com/digital-portraits.html


----------



## PawsOnMe

Havent shared in a while so here are some of my crafty makes. 
A ferret woodburn








Handmade gifts for my mum's birthday.








And a go with pastel crayons.


----------



## cat001

My niece recently asked me if I'd be able to paint one of the bedroom walls in the theme of Winnie the Pooh for her baby that's due later in the year, so this is the design I've come up with. I've already sourced the paints I'm going to use, just hope I can draw it onto the wall accurately. (Babies name is chosen but not fully confirmed yet so just wrote 'Name' on it for now).


----------



## huckybuck

PawsOnMe said:


> Havent shared in a while so here are some of my crafty makes.
> A ferret woodburn
> View attachment 575062
> 
> Handmade gifts for my mum's birthday.
> View attachment 575063
> 
> And a go with pastel crayons.
> View attachment 575064


Your hare drawing is stunning! Do you have a shop on Etsy or anything?


----------



## PawsOnMe

huckybuck said:


> Your hare drawing is stunning! Do you have a shop on Etsy or anything?


Thank you 😊CraftyTitch - Etsy UK I don't have anything listed at the moment but hoping once I've got a few things put together to sell I'll be adding them on there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I finally got around to making some new covers for the conservatory cushions. I think they are super cute  I’ve made three - might make a couple more in some hula lady fabric.


----------



## Bethanjane22

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I finally got around to making some new covers for the conservatory cushions. I think they are super cute  I’ve made three - might make a couple more in some hula lady fabric.
> 
> View attachment 575405
> 
> View attachment 575407
> 
> View attachment 575406


These are lovely! 😍


----------



## Bethanjane22

I’ve been making some things for a couple of friends weddings 😊 finally using my Cricut more after it gathering dust for a while!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Done another two pastel drawings. I'm thinking about sending them all off to be professionally scanned and seeing if I could maybe sell prints of them. Not sure there will be any interest in them but I have friends/family that like them so could always give some little framed prints as gifts.


----------



## Bethanjane22

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 575734
> View attachment 575735
> 
> Done another two pastel drawings. I'm thinking about sending them all off to be professionally scanned and seeing if I could maybe sell prints of them. Not sure there will be any interest in them but I have friends/family that like them so could always give some little framed prints as gifts.


They are so lovely, you’ve done such a great job!


----------



## Bethanjane22

I’ve been doing some more wedding bits, this time for one of my closest friends weddings at the end of the month.
This is the A1 welcome sign in their colour scheme (sage green and gold).


----------



## Siskin

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 575734
> View attachment 575735
> 
> Done another two pastel drawings. I'm thinking about sending them all off to be professionally scanned and seeing if I could maybe sell prints of them. Not sure there will be any interest in them but I have friends/family that like them so could always give some little framed prints as gifts.


Someone I know does this. She paints beautiful pictures and has prints made, some reduced in size, so that she can make greetings cards. They really are lovely and I always buy a few from her.
The ’wee moose’ is really good, love that one


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bethanjane22 said:


> They are so lovely, you’ve done such a great job!


Thank you 😊 loving seeing what you're making with your cricut, that wedding sign is gorgeous! 


Siskin said:


> Someone I know does this. She paints beautiful pictures and has prints made, some reduced in size, so that she can make greetings cards. They really are lovely and I always buy a few from her.
> The ’wee moose’ is really good, love that one


Thank you, I was thinking blank any occasion greeting cards would be lovely, functional art and if they're on good quality card they could even be framed afterwards if wanted.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, I wanted to make a pumpkin shaped rag wreath for the front door…I remain unconvinced! I’ll hope that it looks better on the door, at a distance! Even better if folk squint, hehe. The angle makes it look uneven at the bottom but it’s more symmetrical head on. Honest


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My task today was to make myself some pattern weights  I think they are super cute. Three of the ribbons were wrapped around packs of fat quarters, the pink I already had. Washers were £4 Inc delivery from eBay. I’m really pleased and they weigh 85g each (two washers in each) so I think they should be heavy enough.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Some of my recent makes 








Kingfisher finished today








As well as some decoupage baubles. 
















Some shell trinket dishes made 








And a woodburned chopping/serving board. 

Going to try to get started on some christmas gifts soon. 😊


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fabulous @PawsOnMe you are so talented.


----------



## huckybuck

PawsOnMe said:


> Some of my recent makes
> View attachment 577303
> 
> Kingfisher finished today
> View attachment 577304
> 
> As well as some decoupage baubles.
> 
> View attachment 577305
> View attachment 577306
> 
> Some shell trinket dishes made
> View attachment 577307
> 
> And a woodburned chopping/serving board.
> 
> Going to try to get started on some christmas gifts soon. 😊


I really love all these things! Brilliant!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I thought I should hang my rag wreath pumpkin on the front door. Made it a few weeks ago - I think it’s okay, not one of my best ones though, it was a pickle trying to figure which way to get the fabric to lie.


----------



## Gary O

deleted


----------



## cat001

I recently finished painting a mural for my great niece's room


----------



## PawsOnMe

Been desgining and making some shadow light frames
















Coloured in the lights with sharpie for colour as it worked out nearly £7 cheaper for white lights versus coloured, happy with how they look 😊








And this one for my partner, he has a lot empty shotgun cartridges so I've claimed them for crafting.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I love the stag and fir trees @PawsOnMe - you are so clever. That is really cool.


----------



## RattiestRats

I’ve posted this on two other forums I frequent, but I thought, hey, might as well show it here, since the rats in the picture are my pets. I’m just always happy to discuss rats, my art and my art about rats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Calling @Willow_Warren - I know you like to sew little rabbits…well I got this pattern for a deer in my sewing magazine this month and wondered if you’d be able to make use of it? If so, drop me a message and I’ll post it to you. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## O2.0

@PawsOnMe those shadow light frames are amazing! 

I posted on the positives thread that I finally finished a yarn mandala. I had made another one, but about a third of the way through one of the dowels broke  So I re-started with bigger dowels and a new color pattern and finally finished. It's slow going because the whole thing gets rather heavy after a while and my hands and shoulders get tired of holding it so I have to take frequent breaks (sounds pathetic, I know )

Anyway, my daughter has claimed this one now OH wants another one for a headpiece above the bed.


----------

